#ubuntu-se 2011-06-13
<Stockholm_Angel> godmoron
<cHarNe2> morrn
<Stockholm_Angel> cHarNe2: i am not a moron :P lol
<larsemil> god morgon
<larsemil> bamsefar: var switcharna konfade? så att jag kopplar 1gbit port -> 1gbit port ?
<Barre> morrn morrn
<amelia> morrn Barre
<larsemil> Barre: god morgon min käre herre
<whomee> mörrn
<HakanS> Nafallo: ubuntu-se.org går inte att nå. Något du kan fixa?
<larsemil> Its down down down
<Barre> amelia, larsemil tjenis :)
<larsemil> amelia: (eller någon annan) vad kallas en sån strömdosa som sitter i serverracket?
<larsemil> pdu?
<Barre> ja... power distribution unit
<larsemil> vafan de var ju hur dyra som helst, de måste vara något mer än bara en skarvdosa?
<bamsefar> larsemil: Nope, inte confat.
<larsemil> bamsefar: okej. kör samma conf på 3550 som på den andra
<Barre> det finns mängder med olika, allt ifrån övervakningsbara med IP-address till enkla skarvdosor. Men larsemil, tillgång och efterfrågan vettu. Kan de ta betalt bara för att du skall kunna skruva fast den i racket så gör de det..
<larsemil> mjo
<bamsefar> larsemil: Inte om du ska koppla ihop dem. ;)
<bamsefar> larsemil: Deltaco har bachmann rackmonterbara grendosor för några hundra + moms.
<larsemil> bamsefar: haha okej.
<larsemil> bamsefar: bra
<larsemil> bamsefar: återkommer när det blir aktuellt med confning då.
<bamsefar> larsemil: Gött :)
<Stockholm_Angel> i need a vpn in iceland
<kodein> I need a pony.
<Coffe> i need a life
<Hund> Någon som vet varför forumet ligger nere (igen)?
<Nafallo> HakanS: kollar
<Nafallo> HakanS: samma sak igen med nagon process som tar all CPU. startar om.
<Nafallo> HakanS: tillbaka
<Nafallo> Hund: ^--
<Hund> Nafallo: Du får aga servern. :)
<HakanS> Nafallo: Tackar. Vet du vilken process det är som krånglar?
<Nafallo> oh wow... sedan 4pm igar :-/
<Nafallo> nope
<HeMan> Morrn!
<amelia> Nafallo: har du inte pli på dina datans? ;)
<Nafallo> amelia: du slutade som admin... just saying.
<Coffe> vad sätter en users path när han loggar in ?
<Coffe>  .profile
<scanie> någon som vet hur man får compiz att strunta i alt+tab funktionen? vill ha det som är standard i ubuntu
<amelia> Nafallo: hehe, inte mitt fel att det inte är önskvärt med folk som kör fedora i ett ubuntu-loco..
<kodein> scanie: leta runt i compizconfig?
<kodein> window manager -> application switcher, gissningsvis
<scanie> kodein: aah jag håller på.. alt+tab slutade funka efter att jag installerade ccsm, så då gick jag in i ccsm och aktiverade "programväljare" men den som är inbyggt i ccsm är så jävla ful :)
<Nafallo> amelia: slutat med arch?
<amelia> Nafallo: ja, det var längesedan.
<HeMan> Coffe: i /etc/profile.d sätts det med
<amelia> Nafallo: ungefär 3 år sedan..
<amelia> Nafallo: kör bara fedora, centos eller rhel om jag själv får välja.
<Nafallo> amelia: beklagar
<amelia> Nafallo: om vi pratar linux då.. annars har jag många många andra fina alternativ också. :)
<Coffe> HeMan,  för min ena user hade inte sbin i sin path, fast han var med i samma grupper som den andra .
<HeMan> Coffe: fast grupperna sätter inga sökvägar
<amelia> Nafallo: äsch, alla tycker vi olika och trivs med olika saker. i grund och botten är det ju ändå samma sak..
<HeMan> Coffe: tror även det kan sättas i .bash_login
<Coffe> HeMan,  ok :) grilla någon dag nu innan alla försvinner på semester ?
<Barre> nrpe_check -H 192.168.10.1 ger NRPE v2.12
<ola`> oh.. någon som leker med nagios :)
<Barre> check_nrpe -H 192.168.10.1 -c check_load ger NRPE: Unable to read output
<Barre> en local chek_load fungerar... wtf..
<ola`> hur ser nrpe.cfg ut på *.10.1 maskinen?
<Barre> och med chek menar jag check :)
<Barre> ola`: det är det som strular till det lite O.o jag har laddat in NRPE paketet i en pfSense 1.2.3 och har inte ännu hittat var i helskotta de gömmer konfigurationen....
<ola`> Då förstår jag
<ola`> kolla i startup scriptet?
<Barre> hittade den... och kommandon är helt fel... *suck*, men så är det en beta också...
<Coffe> Barre,  har du kollat något på zabbix ?
<Barre> Coffe: inte mer än på deras hemsida, jag valde mellan ett antal olika program och valde icinga tillslut
<Stockholm_Angel> va är en stark lösnord?
<kodein> Mw5HizP4
<kodein> S2SUDaDrt
<phnom> F%g45!_G
<kodein> XQIJq7UmEQvnb2BsbcYd
<kodein> Cd5nbqIva2Ev4zs6JA8jXqxwM32Dh1KoVCv6FyRtpI1cWKHShC
<joakim> KRAFTFULL
<kodein> "IHaveNoMouth,andIMustScream"
<kodein> EItyAuU1GVcwyd2rCbLpoh7pusArHhH8v6Y1ie8PEhcMdDDKP0K5sNKqNSJb0cHLf4vMaeKy9ABq0UWAxw9VITMQ0bwwRo5oNfEuEXy5pmzEyXwt4cR6VFqawyd4cQCz
<Barre> ett startk lösen är ett lösenord som är svårt att komma på :)
<Barre> men generellt säger man väl att minst 10 tecken långt och en blandning mellan gemener, versaler siffror och alpha-numeriska tecken som tillsammans inte bildar en logisk koppling
<Philip5> Barre: menar du att det skulle vara bättre än "barrEruleZ som du alltid kör med?!?! ;)
<Barre> faktist inte Philip5 ;)
<Philip5> hehe
<kodein> man kan installera makepasswd och få fina förslag enkelt och snabbt :)
<Philip5> kodein: tycker du ska vänta med att installera det till en sen fredagkväll när du inte har något att göra... ;)
<Philip5> kodein: då kan du sitta och kolla på olika password-förslag
<kodein> det låter ovärt
<Philip5> hehe
<kodein> sånt kan jag ju lika gärna göra på arbetstid
<Philip5> lol, ännu bättre
<cHarNe2> Stockholm_Angel: http://www.baekdal.com/tips/password-security-usability super bra läsning
<Stockholm_Angel> cHarNe2: i make them so hard to guess its not really possible, i make all my passwords so hard to understand that i cannot remember them and set my pc to forget them, i make sure they cannot be brute forced. my password fulfill 7 criteria i have
<kodein> mina lösenord är inte kortare än 20 tecken :)
<kodein> men aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa blir så jobbigt att skriva i längden
<arand> Enligt vissa är faktiskt "1!Qaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa" ett ganska starkt lösenord ;)
<Barre> nu skall du inte vara sådan ;P
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Barre> personligen brukar jag använda de tre första bokstäverna i varje mening i en sångtext och fylla ut med siffror om det är ett kort ord som exempel "I" med siffran så att det blir tre, i detta exempel 2. Och sen avsluta med vilken vers det är med #siffra för vers och #siffra för rad. svårt att förklara, men ett exempel på Let it be- beatles första vers första rad skulle vara..
<Barre> WheI2finmysin1timof1tro#1#1
<Barre> Whiworof1wisletit1be1#1#8   första vers åttånde rad..
<madbear> oooooooook
<staccers> hej, har någon jobbat med Wine? sitter och funderar på hur jag kan installera spelen på en annan hårddisk, min ubuntu dist ligger på 32gb SSD, inte skoj att stoppa in spel där :(
<amelia> head -c 10 /dev/urandom | uuencode -m - | tail -n 2 | head -n 1 | sed -e 's/==//' <- bra lösenord
<Barre> men inte lika enkel att komma ihåg vilket resulterar att det står uppskrivet någonstans....
<amelia> Barre: ja jo.. men man har ju lösenordshanteringssystem med nycklar.
<amelia> fast meningar med mellanslag är rätt fiffigt också.
<amelia> egentligen är ju huvudsaken att det är långt, inte hur många specialtecken som finns.
<Barre> sant... vilket jag också har :)
<amelia> jag kör på blandat faktiskt.
<amelia> sånt jag inte använder så ofta är automatgenererade, sånt jag använder oftare är meningar.
<Barre> jag brukar säga till min far att använda en svensk mening med åäö och mellanslag som lösenord på sin maskin. hans första lösenord var:"Jag vill inte glömma mitt lösenord" :)
<Barre> lätt at komma ihåg
<andol> Sedärja, nu finns inspelningarna från förra veckans IPv6-seminarium tillgängliga...
<andol> http://www.youtube.com/playlist?p=PLC88D737F91444E9B
<henrikon> alltså, jag vill lägga till ett program i menyn...
<henrikon> men hur hittar jag startfilen?
<arand> henrikon: Vanligtvis lägger man till en .desktop fil i ~/.local/share/applications/*
<arand> henrikon: Om du vet programmet hittar du filen som körs via "which programmet"
<arand> (Tror mitt första svar var jag som missuppfattade frågan..)
<kodapa> det var ett jävla liv då
<henrikon> arand, någon sådan katalog hittar jag inte?
<henrikon> och which programmet?
<arand> "which ifconfig" -> "/sbin/ifconfig" till exempel
<henrikon> fast då måste jag ju veta vliken katalog programmet ligger i?
<henrikon> det verkar ligga i en massa kataloger...
<arand> Vilket program är det?
<henrikon> Tomboy notes
<arand> Hmm finns inte det i menyerna redan?
<arand> Kör du Unity eller?
<henrikon> inte numera....uppgraderingen till 11.04 tog bort den genvägen
<arand> Om du högerklickar på menyn och tar "Edit Menus", och sedan kollar i accessories, finns tomboy avmarkerat där?
<staccers> finns det något verktyg som städar upp efter en i ubuntu..? jag har liksom försökt med wine och massa annat skit, installera hit och dit.. vette fan, känns som att det borde ligga kvar.
<arand> (Jag avnänder engelsk version översätt efter behag)
<arand> staccers: använd pakethanterare för att ta bort paketen relaterade till wine, samt ta bort ~/.wine för att ta bort alla relaterade användar-inställningar och installationer
<staccers> arand synaptic package manager?
<arand> Om man trivs med den.
<staccers> finns det nån annan?
<arand> Jag använder aptitude, men det är personlig preferens mest, finns ju USC, och apt-get därtill
<arand> Och dpkg förstås.
<staccers> hmm... orden har jag läst om tidigare och så, men vette fan vad det är.
<arand> staccers: Om man vill gra det grundlig finns ju packethistoriken i /var/log/dpkg*
<staccers> aha
<arand> Men den är inte precis skriven på det mest läsbara sättet
<staccers> ok, nah.... jag failade just med att greja wine :/
<staccers> känner mig lagom deprimerad.
<Philip5> heja aptitude
<kodapa> win20
<kodapa> fail
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<cHarNe2> någon här som testat freenas? är sugen på att testa det ordentligt.
<Philip5> bara installerat för att testa för rätt länge sedan nu
<Philip5> tycker det var rätt najs om det är vad man vill ha
<cHarNe2> Philip5: vill ha ett simplet NAS som klarar sig själv
<Philip5> det gör det när man kört in det
<Philip5> trevligt webbgui
<cHarNe2> vad körde du med för hårdvara?
<Philip5> jag testade det på en vanlig burk där det inte var något problem bara för att testa det. var när jag började med openwrt som jag testade det också men de är inte jämförbara tycker jag
<cHarNe2> Philip5: ok, för jag tänkte fixa 5 eller 6 diskar och köra R6. men vet inte vad jag ska ha för chassi/mobo/osv
<cHarNe2> Philip5: och jag är jätte dålig på raid-kort :S
<Philip5> det enda med freenas är att det bygger ju på freebsd och bsd har inte riktigt samma breda stöd för hårdvara som linux så man får kolla att ens grejer stödjs
<Philip5> t ex om du har dedikerat raidkort så kolla dess krets först och så
<cHarNe2> Philip5: jo jag hittade nån sida där dom visar vilka som stödjs
<Coffe> Barre, ok, kör idag opsview, men funderar på att kolla in lite andra
<johanbr> nan som vet om det finns julmust att kopa i Stockholm just nu?
<johanbr> och i sa fall var?
<Coffe> Barre, HeMan  amelia  bamsefar  vad sägs om att grilla snart ?
<kodein> en del affärer säljer must året om, ja
<kodein> prova typ citygross eller ica maxi?
<cHarNe2> must == julmust?
<Markslap> Must != Julmust/PÃ¥skmust
<Markslap> Finns många olika typer av must.
<cHarNe2> ok
<kodein> eh, jo. det är samma recept.
<cHarNe2> julmust == påskmust?
<kodein> att tro att det är något annat än en annan etikett är självbedrägeri
<znejk> hallå,
<znejk> ngn som kör firefox 4 här?
<znejk> :)
<Markslap> Jag körde Fx 4.
<Markslap> cHarNe2: Ja
<znejk> o har problem med försäkringskassan och skatteverket
<kodein> är detta relaterat?
<znejk> med bankid och telias e-legitimation
<Markslap> Fungerade fint för mig i Fx 5 beta med BankID.
<kodein> du kan
<znejk> ja enligt telias tekniker är det relaterat
<kodein> om du vill
<Markslap> Hos Skatteverket.
<kodein> skriva mer på
<kodein> en rad
<znejk> o
<znejk> k
<znejk> =P
<Markslap> Men jag kör det i Windowns.
<znejk> hmm vilken version av vad, för det är samma problem med nya explorer tydligen... deras servrar är inte uppdaterade för att kunna köra bankid och andra e-legitimationstjänster mot ff4 ännu
<Markslap> Jag kör Fx 5 nu.
<Markslap> Men det fungerade fint i Fx 4 förut.
<Markslap> NMär jag deklarerade.
<znejk> märkligt, men då var det bankid?
<Markslap> Ja
<Markslap> Alltid BankID.
<Markslap> Har inget annat e-leg. :P
<znejk> otippat att telia skulle fucka upp allt när man bytte bank..... känns som en favorit i repris
<Markslap> :>
<znejk> Ett fel uppstod under anslutning till auth2.forsakringskassan.se.
<znejk> Den andra SSL-parten kunde inte förhandla fram en acceptabel uppsättning säkerhetsparametrar.
<znejk> (Felkod: ssl_error_handshake_failure_alert)
<Markslap> Jaha
<Markslap> Du får ju problem med SSL-certet.
<Markslap> Har du accepterat certifikatet?
<znejk> ja alltså förr kan jag minnas att jag fick en request att göra det, t.ex. att lägga till ett undantag men det finns ingen möjlighet att göra det nu tyydlign
<Markslap> Okej
<Markslap> Udda
<znejk> mjo och enligt snubben på telia var det för att deras servrar inte var uppdaterade med senaste ssl.
<Markslap> aha
<Markslap> gg
<Markslap> :D
<znejk> jag tar annars gärna emot tips hur man kan få den att acceptera certifikatet... har försökt lägga till auth2.forsakrings.... i undantag men med föga nytta
<johanbr> kodein, ok, tack
<znejk> asså va fasen skall jag göra
<znejk> måste in på deras mina sidor
<realubot> realubot hits the road.
<Coffe> Tycker det är extremt lite info om hur man gör ett ipv6 nät .
<ola`> Coffe: gör ett ipv6 nät?
<Barre> amelia: nu kommer nästa skitfråga. Jag har en vSphere 4.1 server ståendes bakom en brändvägg som kör nat. vShpare vlient kan accessa utan problem via 443 men när jag försöker få console så presenterar vSphare den privata adressen vilket innebär att jag inte kan connecta... *suck* förslag på var jag skall börja leta efter inställningen för att fixa detta?
<Coffe> ola`, precis.
<Coffe> någon som har tips på något vettigt sätt att ta backup av en imap mailbox ?
<Barre> amelia: glöm min tidigare fråga (om du redan gjort det så gjorde du rätt), löser problematiken m.h.a. vpn istället..
<andol> Coffe: Själv kör jag programmet offlineimap som ett cronjobb för det ändamålet.
<andol> Coffe: Nu är väl iofs offlineimap lite tänkt för att kunna synka i båda riktningarna, men av de program som explicit synkar i en riktning hittade jag inget med vettiga prestanda mot stor Maildir IMAP.
<kodein> jag tycker mbsync funkar bra
<andol> kodein: Osäker på om jag testade det programmet faktiskt.
 * andol gör en mental notering
<andol> Coffe: Hade underlättat ifall du inte disconnectat lagom till det att jag och kodein besvarade din fråga angående IMAP backup :P
<kodein> andol: det finns ju alltid loggar att tillgå
<Coffe> andol, det var väldigt ofrivilligt, då min kära dator stannade igen
<Coffe> andol, kodein  det han dock inte fångas av min log
<andol> Coffe: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/06/13/%23ubuntu-se.html
<andol> (Även om den inte verkar ha nygenerarts för det senaste än.)
<Coffe> tack
<Coffe> andol,  tydligen inte .
<kodein> nå, vi kan kanske pejsta om:
<kodein> 17:05 < andol> Coffe: Nu är väl iofs offlineimap lite tänkt för att kunna synka i båda riktningarna, men av de program som explicit synkar i en riktning hittade jag inget med vettiga prestanda mot stor Maildir IMAP.
<kodein> 17:05 < kodein> jag tycker mbsync funkar bra
<kodein> 17:06 < andol> kodein: Osäker på om jag testade det programmet faktiskt.
<kodein> 17:06  * andol gör en mental notering
<Coffe> tack :)
<andol> kodein: Usch vad hjälpsam du var idag då? :)
<kodein> ja :(
<kodein> men nu ska jag gå: hem
<Coffe> snart är det pizza :)
<amelia> Barre: va?!
<amelia> Barre: jag har inga problem..
<amelia> Barre: aah, nu fattar jag... vpn är nog helt rätt lösning där ja.
<Philip5> dagon__: har du kollat på gårdagens GoT än?!?! :O
<aowron_> Hur stabilt är unity nu?
<aowron_> glad kraschhistoria som kde eller halvstabilt?
<aowron_> (kde 4)
<Philip5> heja kde!
<CasperN> hur kommer det sig att ubuntu inte med senaste stabila eclipse versionen här https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse
<CasperN> eller med en hel del andra program med för den delen
<CasperN> kan nämnas att v3.5 släpptes 2009, 3.6 juni 2010, samt nästa 3.7 om knappt en vecka, men trots det kommer väl Oneiric Ocelot att köra med 3.5 som det ser ut
<CasperN> varför?
<gusnan> CasperN, Det verkar som om Ubuntu syncar eclipse från Debian - och i Debian unstable finns bara 3.5 - i Debian Experimental finns däremot 3.6.
<CasperN> varför bryr man sig fortfarnde vad debian gör?
<gusnan> Det får du fråga Ubuntu-utvecklarna om.
<CasperN> nä, vissa saker lär man inte bli klock av att ens fråga, och misstänker attden frågan är just en sådan
<gusnan> Finns det inte nån smidig PPA som löser det där problemet då?
<CasperN> finns försök till det iaf, men enligt alla kommentarer så funkar det inte
<CasperN> väntar väl någon vecka och ser vad som händer på forumen
<andol> CasperN: Tja, med tanke på att Oneiric först fryser i augusti så är det väl lite tidigt nu att säga vilka versioner som kommer att ingå däri?
<CasperN> i och med nästa slätt lär väl någon kunnig person hitta ett smart sätt att sätta upp kommande version
<CasperN> andol: men att de ändå inte uppdaterat till 3.6 som varit stabil i ett år, är inte det lite konstigt ändå?
<andol> CasperN: Det är möjligt.
<andol> CasperN: Gällande beroendet utav Debian så är det ju bland annat kopplat till att Ubuntu inte ens har närheten utav utvecklarresurser att sköta all paketeringar på egen hand.
<CasperN> det låter som en förklaring jag köper iaf
<johanbr> devel-releasen av ubuntu synkas fran debian unstable
<johanbr> sa nar versionen finns i unstable dyker den automatiskt upp i oneiric
<andol> johanbr: Njae, just i fallet Eclipse så har ju Ubuntu-versionen divergerat något, varför det ju krävs en manuel merge.
<johanbr> sant
<Philip5> dagon__: sömntuta... eller har du gråtit hela dagen efter att ha kollat på GoT?
<realubot> Snacka Linux eller...
<realubot> ni åker ut!
<realubot> ;)
<Dynamit> Hej jag var tvungen att ominstallera min Ubuntu server och allting har jag återställt som ska återställas men jag måste ställa in virtual host och har glömt bort hur jag ska få det att funka till 100% har ställt in 2 virtual host via webmin men får inte dem att svara vid resp. anrop en svarar på alla fast den inte ska göra det vad jag kan se i inställningarna. Något förslag på hur det ska lösas?
<yeager> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+question/161305
<scanie> jag kör spotify preview men jag får ingen ikon i tray, är det rätt eller har det hänt nåt hos mig?
<Dynamit> använder du nyaste stabila wine? om det är en win app vill det säga
<scanie> kör inte wine
<scanie> spotify preview, alltså den som är till för linux
<Dynamit> OBS! du inte om det är win app vill säga
<realubot> scanie: Kör du 11.04?
<scanie> aah
<realubot> scanie: 11.04 har ju inte samma panel som 10.10 och äldre versioner av Ubuntu. Det kanske är det som spökar. Testa att logga ut och logga in med Classic mode och se om du får en Spotify-ikon om du använder den gamla skrivbordsmiljän.
<Dynamit> glöm min fråga har fixat problemet själv
<scanie> realubot: jag gillar inte unity så jag kör classic :)
<scanie> men har hittat nu http://getsatisfaction.com/spotify/topics/spotify_will_not_function_correctly_with_the_next_release_of_ubuntu
<scanie> du hade rätt realubot
<scanie> ena killen som har skrivit har ju en bra poäng, man kommer ju ut spotify via volymkontrollen iaf så en extra ikon vore onödigt
<kodein> nån som kör bash här?
<scanie> kommer åt*
<xyzp> hej, hur uppdaterar man flashplayer i firefox så de funkar där?
<xyzp> har ver 9 där men vill ha 10 den senaste
<xyzp> sudo flash update    eller?
<Philip5> xyzp: beror på vilken version av ubuntu du kör så finns det tillgängligt olika nya versioner av flash direkt från ubuntus källor/förråd
<xyzp> har testat massa i monsolen
<CasperN> jag har för mig att det fanns en hotkey för att ta snapshot av valfritt fönster, men kommer inte ihåg hur, någon som vet?
<xyzp> konsolen*
<amelia> kodein: ibland. :P
<kodein> bra :)
<amelia> kodein: ibland blir det ju tcsh också
<kodein> tja, så länge det inte är ksh, så...
<amelia> det brukar jag slippa
<xyzp> <--lyssnar på deppmusik typ...
<xyzp> amelia, hej
<amelia> hej xyzp
<Philip5> xyzp: vad räknas som deppmusik?
<kodein> det här är väl ett bra exempel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yp1cZ_6XWbc
<Philip5> xyzp: lyssnar på fields of the nephilim här och det är ju lite samma genre :)
<CasperN> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9t2bNzKuX4
<realubot> kodein: Vad då kör bash? Det gör väl alla som kör Ubuntu?
<realubot> Om dom inte har bytt till ett annat skal?
<realubot> CasperN: Alt+PrtScr
<realubot> Tror jag tar screenshot på aktivt fönster bara.
<Philip5> realubot: fast ubuntu som system kör själv dash :)
<kodein> Jag vore lycklig, om jag vore ensam, men jag måste vara i societeten, vars assembléer äro indelta i te- och smörgåsassembléer.
<realubot> Philip5: Aja.
<realubot> CasperN: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts#Desktop%20shortcuts
<realubot> Men Alt+PrtScr fungerar inte på mitt system. :|
<CasperN> var vad jag misstänkte
<CasperN> hade dock inte det som default
<CasperN> skumt
<CasperN> sitter som hotkey
<CasperN> men det funkar ändå inte
<CasperN> jag misstänker genast att compiz är inblandat i det hela
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/varlden/skuggande-natverk-obamas-stod-till-oliktankande
<CasperN> ändå är det alt+print som är aktivt i gnome compatibility fliken
<CasperN> i compizConfig
<realubot> CasperN: Nej, jag kör inte med Compiz och Alt+PrtScr fungerar inte för mig heller.
<CasperN> :(
<CasperN> är ju annars en sån trevlig funktion
<realubot> Absolut!
<realubot> Jag har stört mig på att det inte fungerar. Det går ju att använda Synapse eller Gnome Do och starta Take screenshot och där välja att enbart ta ett skrämdump på ett fönster.
<realubot> Men så mycket smidigare med Alt+PrtScr.
<realubot> CasperN: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-utils/+bug/657817
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 657817 in gnome-utils "Alt+Print Screen Doesnt work in ubuntu 10.10 (dup-of: 642792)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 642792 in linux "ALT+PrtSc not recognised: breaks built-in screenshot function" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<CasperN> hmm det är ju precis vad som rör mig, 10.10
<realubot> Verkar vara en bugg i just 10.10 ja.
<realubot> Jag använder också 10.10.
<realubot> CasperN: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/642792
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 642792 in linux "ALT+PrtSc not recognised: breaks built-in screenshot function" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<realubot> CasperN: Det är enkelt att komma runt problemet. Ändra i Keyboard Shortcuts från Alt+PrtScr till Ctrl+PrtScr så fungerar det.
<realubot> Onödigt att använda wordaround i buggtråden.
<CasperN> japp, det funkade ju, och att sätta alt+print är omöjligt
<CasperN> blev mod4+print, är en vana att använda den till allt skrivbordsrelaterat
<CasperN> tack för hjälpen iaf
#ubuntu-se 2011-06-14
<maxjezy> jahapp...
<maxjezy> vad gör ni?
<Linda^> spelar
<Linda^> trivia
<Linda^> :(
<Philip5> ska kolla på hockey
<maxjezy> låter som party då med andra ord
<maxjezy> Linda^: spelar du på irc?
<Linda^> maxjezy: leker.. whatever :P
<Linda^> tävlar
<Linda^> :)
<maxjezy> Philip5: såg du filmen paul ?
<maxjezy> PAUL
<whomee> mjahapp
<larsemil> okej min telefon har gett upp... vad ska jag skaffa?
<kodein> nåt med windows phone 7
<larsemil> har funderat på det. men valde bort det. vet du varför?
<larsemil> för windows phone 7 är lika full med troll som kodein! :D
<kodein> jag som trodde det var för att nokia inte släppt nån misslyckad windowsnallefon än
<larsemil> nej, är nog fast i androidträsket. har spenderat för många pengar på appsar
<kodein> arc eller nexus s, då
<larsemil> inte sony ericsson iaf... :)
<larsemil> är inne på en samsung
<larsemil> en google nexus s eller en samsung galaxy s 2
<whomee> köpte mig en galaxu s2 faktiskt
<whomee> galaxy
<Kirill^> Morrning folks! ;D
<Barre> morrn morrn
<Kirill^> Älskar när root tar över ägandeskap på en massa mappar då man flyttar! :p
<Kirill^> Och "sudo chmod -R 755 /mapp/" fungerar inte heller såg jag... =/
<amelia> morrn!
<amelia> Kirill^: fungerar inte på vilket sätt? Operation not permitted eller ger inte önskat resultat?
<xyzp> morrn
<cHarNe2> morrn
<Kirill^> amelia: Ger inte önskat resultat... Men fick till det nu! :D
<Kirill^> Lyckades hitta en fil jag sparat ner sist jag fick hjälp av dig... ;)
<amelia> Kirill^: aha
<Kirill^> Så det är lugnt nu ;D
<Coffe> någon här som jobbat med att kolla av user mot ldap när man kör en webinloggning ?
<vet> Hej! Jag undrar om någon kan hjälpa mig. Jag reggade mig på forumet för en massa år sedan och mejladressen ligger tydligen kvar hos er för jag kan inte regga mig med den nu. Problemet är att jag inte kan få lösenord sänt till den. Tyvärr kommer jag inte ihåg vilket nick jag reggade mig med.
<vet> Klickar jag på "Jag har glömt mitt lösenord." och fyller i min e-mail och trycker "skicka" får jag till svar "Det finns ingen användare med den e-postadressen och användarnamnet."
<vet> vill jag däremot registrera mig med den mejladressen så får jag till svar att "Den angivna e-postadressen används redan av en annan användare."
<Barre> vet: skicka email addressen som PM till mig så skall jag se om jag kan hjälpa dig
<vet> Hur skickar jag ett PM när jag är inloggad via web? Går det?
<Barre> vet: /msg Barre min.email@domän.nät :)
<vet> skriver jag bara /msg Barre och sen mitt meddelande?
<Barre> jag skickade ett PM till dig, det bör blinka ett fönster uppe
<CasperN> någon pidgin användare som råkar veta hur jag kan få chatten att öppnas där den var senast programmet användes? stör mig att den alltid hamnar på fel skärm, kontolistan hamnar dock rätt.
<CasperN> vet iaf att i windows så hamnar även chatten på rätt ställe med pidgin
<xyzp> Vad betyder "Paketet adobe-flashplugin har ingen installationskandidat
<xyzp> "  ?
<Markslap> Det finns ingen fil att ladda ner för din dist antagligen
<xyzp> Markslap, ok
<speakman> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Markslap> Noes.
<Markslap> Den är itne bra.
<Markslap> :(
<Markslap> inte*
<speakman> det är Adobes
<Markslap> Juste
<Markslap> Sorry
<Markslap> Tänkte fel där.
<Linda^> :o
<Philip5> Squarism: jasså du visar upp dig även dagtid ;)
<Squarism> Philip5, händer ibland =D
<Linda^> läskigt
<Philip5> så pass
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<Philip5> Squarism: men det är väl bara när du känner för att posera lite extra på irc eller?!?
<Philip5> sånt som Linda^ gillar
<Squarism> Faktiskt använder jag chat i jobbet
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> lyxigt
<Linda^> :o
<Linda^> vad gillar jag?
<Squarism> Freenode är ju fullt av kunskapskonsulter
<Philip5> yes
 * speakman chattar också på jobbet
<speakman> Freenode är ju lika viktigt som Google.com :p
<Philip5> speakman: för vissa viktigare
 * Linda^ chattar hemma
<Philip5> Linda^: men du inte bara chattar utan skickar foton på dig själv bara så där till främmande män också... :O
<Linda^> men gerej
<Linda^> jag skrev till fel person
<Linda^> get over it.
<Philip5> :P
 * Philip5 är fortfarande överrumplad
<Linda^> över den skönhet du fick se?
<Philip5> ja det brukar ju inte hända varje dag direkt
<Linda^> näpp, nu ska jag iväg och få mig en haircut
<Linda^> hejdå
<Philip5> ha det
<whomee> Philip5-raggarn
<Philip5> jag är oskyldig
<whomee> använder sina linuxkunskaper för att få damerna på fall
<whomee> *tjenare, visste du att jag har ett eget repo?* .. *oh my goooosh, im in lööööv*
<Philip5> hehe, jo det brukar alltid funka
<whomee> :P
<Philip5> kör alltid med min ppa som status-pimpare på krogen
<whomee> mhm, länken dit tryckt på tröjan
<Philip5> yupp
<Silasle> Som QR-kod
<Philip5> och så då där kvart i tre så kör man ju med den där.... tjeeeena... ska du med hem till mig och bygga lite deb-paket...
<whomee> haha
<Silasle> hehe
<Philip5> funkar alltid
<whomee> Philip5: o du har en stadig ström med kvinnor i lägenheten varje helg?
<johanbr> Philip5, tack tack :)
<Philip5> whomee: du skulle bara veta
<Philip5> whomee: de där replikerna funkar bäst på stureplan
 * whomee brukar hänga hos Philip5 på helgerna.
<chees> skumt
<chees> att ljudet slår va då och då i ubuntu tjuter de och låter som en gammal repig lp skiva
<Philip5> wb maxjezy
<maxjezy> tackar Philip5
<maxjezy> har du gjort nått fett i cycles då?
<Philip5> har faktiskt inte hållit på något alls med blender på en tid
<Philip5> inte ens uppdaterat något bygge med cycles
<Philip5> jag var inte så imponerad av den som renderare
<Philip5> mest kul med realtidsgrejen bara
<speakman> vad tillför cycles?
<Philip5> realtidsrendering och uppdatering i viewport
<speakman> aha
<maxjezy> Philip5: hastighet får icke glömmas
<maxjezy> snabb som 12:ans växel ju
<Philip5> nja
<maxjezy> så stiger min CPU temp bara 5-6 grader vid rendering
<CasperN> cycles är bara kul för folk som är för fega för interaktiv media
<speakman> skulle vara kul att prova en rendering på min w3680 :)
<speakman> nån som har något enkelt project att bara ladda upp och starta?
<speakman> finns CLI för renderaren?
<maxjezy> speakman: är det en telefon eller vad?
<speakman> http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=47917
<maxjezy> najs
<maxjezy> lär gå snabbt med sån kraft
<speakman> den är snabb... 24GB ECC RAM - om det nu används särskilt mycket vid rendering
<CasperN> låter dyrt :)
<maxjezy> speakman: testa simulera lite rök istället :)
<speakman> och två stripade Vertex 2 SSD på totalt 240GB för snabb diskaccess (mellan 500-600 MB/s random 4k writes)
 * speakman har i princip aldrig rört blender
<speakman> men är intresserad av ämnet
<CasperN> är det till spel eller vad motiverar detta?
<maxjezy> vad använder du den till?
 * speakman spelar inte :p
<speakman> men kompilerar gigantiska mängder kod
<speakman> främst C då
<CasperN> vad är då  "gigantiska mängder kod"? låter ju intressant
<speakman> CasperN: Bygger ju hela "linuxsystem" från källkod, och blir det en del.
<CasperN> ok, inget jag provat på, så hur lång tid det tar kan jag ju heller inte svara på
<CasperN> men att det skulle kräva en cpu för 8-9k trodde jag inte
<Philip5> går ju med de flesta cpuer men det blir tiden det tar som skiljer
<speakman> vad går?
<Philip5> bygga
<speakman> rotfilsystem?
<maxjezy> precis :)
<speakman> ok, det funkar väl med alla CPU:er?
<maxjezy> speakman: men testa rendera något med datorn din
<maxjezy> www.blenderguru.com
<speakman> maxjezy: skicka något att rendera :p
<maxjezy> där kan du ladda ner något fett att rendera
<maxjezy> http://www.blenderguru.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/scene17.blend
<maxjezy> kanske den?
<maxjezy> hallway scen från inception filmen
<maxjezy> ja måste slänga in lite kött
<maxjezy> brb
<speakman> hur gör jag nu då?
<maxjezy> ska bara vara att köra filen
<speakman> jag har öppnat den
<maxjezy> förutsatt att du har blender installerat rätt
<speakman> men jag ser bara allt uppifrån
<speakman> i wireframe
<maxjezy> tryck F12
<speakman> sudo apt-get install blender
<maxjezy> så ska den börja rendera
<speakman> kolsvart
<speakman> time: 00:00.04
<maxjezy> hm, vilken version av blender kör du?
<maxjezy> sudo apt-get install blender brukar installera 2.49 för mig
<maxjezy> och det är en scen för 2.5
<speakman> jepp 2.49
<speakman> finns ppa?
<maxjezy> Philip5: har sin ppa
<maxjezy> finns i topic
<Silasle> CPU i knappt 80 grader nu, kan inte vara något lätt jobb...
<maxjezy> har för mig att den scenen tog mig en evighet att ens försöka rendera på min atom processor
<speakman> http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/04/blender-257-ppa-repository-install.html
<Silasle> Nedre fjärdedelen åt höger är färdig nu.
<Silasle> Och temperaturen klättrar
<speakman> blender 2.5!
<speakman> 2.57.1
<maxjezy> :)
<speakman> ah
<speakman> nu renderar den!
<Silasle> Borde inte grafikkortet kunna användas till sådant?
<maxjezy> Silasle: inte ännu
<maxjezy> med blenders interna renderare iaf
<maxjezy> finns ju massa externa som GPU funkar finfint med
<Silasle> För processorn är ~85 nu
<maxjezy> om man har cuda så kan man tex köra octane eller cycles
<speakman> hur lång tid brukar det ta?
<maxjezy> speakman: med min dator säkert 2-3 timmar
<maxjezy> 14 minuter har jag för mig att det tog på en quad
<Silasle> Är den färdig när hela bilden är fylld, eller är det mer sen?
<maxjezy> du har en liten progressbar längst upp i panelen
<speakman> inget man behöver ställa in?
<maxjezy> när den är klar är det klart
<speakman> den verkar äta alla cores så... :)
<Silasle> Aha, där uppe, knappt en tredjedel klar på 8min
<maxjezy> den är nog inte procentuell dock
<Silasle> :(
<maxjezy> tror det är lite si å så med den..
<maxjezy> men man ser när det är klart där iaf
<maxjezy> är en massa noder och skit i den scenen med
<maxjezy> som tar en stund
<Silasle> Blir att vänta och se, men om en halvtimme måste jag dra :p
<maxjezy> Silasle: vad har du för processor då?
<Silasle> i5 2500K
<Silasle> @4.0GHZ
<maxjezy> :)
<Silasle> CPUanvänding i %=360. Fina procent de har ;)
<speakman> var ser man det?
<Silasle> System monitor står det i
<Kimmen_> har du 4 kärnor är det väl klart du kan ha 400%? =)
<Silasle> Aha, räknar de så
<Kimmen_> mm
<Silasle> Trodde att en kärna=25%
<kodein> ja, det är väl rätt givet ;)
<Silasle> När man  tänker efter så är det ganska givet ;)
<Kimmen_> finns säkert nåt du kan konfa så det blir så men standard är nog 400% för 4 kärnor och 200% för två osv
<Silasle> Resten (30-40%) verkar min webbläsare dra :(
<cHarNe2> Silasle: firefix?
<Silasle> Opera
<speakman> verkar som om "rutorna" som renderas paralellt använder en kärna per ruta
<kodein> en kärna för browsern, en kärna för flash, en kärna åt fönsterhanteraren, och en kärna åt allt annat
<speakman> ju fler som blir klar, ju mindre CPU används
<speakman> kodein: två för emacs
<kodein> va? emacs multitrådar inte.
<Silasle> Min är nästan konstant på 100% använding på alla kärnor
<speakman> kodein: inte per se, men den kör väldigt mycket i subshells... :p
<Kimmen_> nån såm vet om openvpn kan multitråda?
<kodein> då gör du nåt konstigt
<speakman> Silasle: du kanske har fler rutor kvar att renderaa?
<Silasle> speakman: Hela är fyllt nu
<maxjezy> Silasle: står det typ, compositing nu?
<speakman> jag har två svarta rutor kvar, och två kärnor är maxlastade
<speakman> nu var ena färdig och nu är bara en CPU lastad
<Silasle> Var ska det stå?
<maxjezy> typ, där uppe någonstans :)
<Silasle> Bara en kärna kvar på 100 nu
<speakman> Compositing 4...3..2..1.
<speakman> Sklart!
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> snabbt :)
<Silasle> Done
<speakman> Time: 11:07.51
<Silasle> Var står tiden?
<speakman> längst upp
<speakman> ovanför bilden
<Silasle> 15:52:29
<Silasle> Inte så mycket värre
<maxjezy> Silasle: inte för en frame
<maxjezy> men ska den scenen animeras
<speakman> nästan 50% bara... :D
<maxjezy> då är 5 minuter /frame en hel del :)
<Silasle> Jaja, men de kör säkert med flera datorer där alla tar var sin frame
<maxjezy> ja, något sånt är det
<maxjezy> kanske 10 frames var eller nått
<Silasle> Var är gubbarna som finns på thumbnailen?
<speakman> det brukar jag göra vid C-kompilering t.o.m. (distcc) men det funkar så dåligt för korskompilering så då är effektivast med en vass workstatino
<Silasle> Syns inte för mig
<speakman> Silasle: det är en bild från filmen
<speakman> Silasle: orginalet
<Silasle> Så människorna fuskas in sedan?
<Silasle> Dumt att ha med dem på den lilla bilden då
<speakman> haha ja men det är ju orginalet som "målats av" :D
<maxjezy> det är ju en referensbild :)
<Silasle> Jaja  :|
<Silasle> Kanske skulle testa att rendera på servern/gamla datorn...
<speakman> är det lätt att sätta upp ett nätverk av byggmaskiner?
<speakman> har två st Q6600 @ 4GB här i närheten också
<maxjezy> för blender, ja..
<Silasle> Hur kollar man vilken processor det är, utan att skruva upp den?
<speakman> sudo lshw | less
<speakman> äh
<speakman> cat /proc/cpuinfo :)
<salmiak> vad skriver man för parameter till gnom-terminal för att starta en terminal där ett par kommandon körs, och så att terminalen INTE stängs ner igen?
<Silasle> Var en "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz" på gamla datorn.
<speakman> Se där, Dual eller Quad?
<Silasle> dual
<salmiak> om jag skriver "gnome-terminal -e ls" (även med -x) så öppnas en terminal som måhända kör en ls men som omedelbart stängs igen ju.. :-(
<speakman> DÃ¥ var det ju otroligt snabbt renderat egentligen
<Silasle> speakman: Körde inte på den gamla datorn, den här har i5 2500K :P
<speakman> ja just ja! haha
<speakman> täääääänkte väl! :D
<Silasle> Kan ju testa att köra på den
<Coffe> någon som vet , om/hur man gör för att köra 3 virt maskiner med libvirt, som har en virtuel fysisk koppling till samma nätverk, så man skulle kunna testa ipv6 ?
<andol> Coffe: Skapar du maskinerna med virt-install?
<Silasle> Nu får den jobba i källaren ;)
<Coffe> andol,  nej, jag tänket anv en kvm img jag redan har
<Silasle> Det gick "lite" trögare.
<andol> Coffe: Tja, hursom så vill du använda dig utav interface-typen "bridge", samt peka den på ett bryggat interface enligt https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html#bridging
 * Silasle märker att till och med ssh laggar
<Coffe> andol, ok, bara dom 3 maskinerna tror dom är på samma fysiska nätverk så är jag nöjd
<andol> Coffe: Ahh, alternativt så missade jag lite vad du skrev där först. Det är alltså inte så att de noderna ska vara kopplade till samma nät som den fysiska maskinen, utan (enbart) till samma nät som de andra?
<speakman> Silasle: :D
<Coffe> andol,  ja precis
<andol> Coffe: Nej, i sådant fall vet jag inte på rak arm.
<salmiak> Går det inte att göra ett menykommando som kör flera kommandon i följd?
<salmiak> en programstartare i menyn som kör "cd myspacegamedir; spacegame --spaceworld 33" tillexempel, och som behåller terminalfönstret uppe när sista kommandot är avslutat ?
<Kimmen> salmiak: skapa ett bash script
<cahoot> ett enkelt alias? om du ändå ska ha en terminal
<salmiak> Hmm.. tja man kanske blir tvungen att göra ett script eller alias då.... och med nått sorts pause-kommandon i slutet så inte terminalfönstret stängs efter
<salmiak> det hade ju varit trevligt om det bara gick att skriva hej&&hopp&tjo i skapa menyvals dialogrutan för att köra de tre kommandonana i följd
<salmiak> Det går inte att flytta "Administration" och "Inställningar" menyerna till en annan meny föresten? jag skulle vilja ha dem direkt under Program-menyn om det gick
<maxjezy> salmiak: jag tror du kan lägga till en sån meny
<maxjezy> högerklicka på din panel och lägg till
<maxjezy> och sen ta bort den gamla
<maxjezy> den heter gnome meny
<maxjezy> huvudmeny
<salmiak> maxjezy: Jo man kan lägga till en meny som som har programmenyns innehåller och en undermeny som i sin tur innehåller undermenyerna "Administration" och "Inställningar" ... vore bra om man kunde få "Administration" och "Inställningar" att ligga direkt på första nivån...
<salmiak> Går det att få gnome-menyn att inte bara vara en liten ikonknapp föresten? det blir aldeles för lite att trycka på, Jag skulle vilja ha med text "Meny" eller nått brevid på knappen
<maxjezy> salmiak: förstora panelen så blir även knapparna större :)
<maxjezy> men du förlorar lite workspace
<maxjezy> om du nu har den i normalt mode
<maxjezy> inte dold
<salmiak> njae... ja då blir de ju fetare på höjden ja. jag vill han en bred men tunn knapp :-)
<maxjezy> okej, testat mint menyn?
<salmiak> och jo jag kör med autohide på panelen
<maxjezy> den är ganska fresh
<salmiak> maxjezy: hehe.. det är egentligen mintmenyn jag vill komma ifrån :-D dvs jag kör mint men vill ha en mer normal meny utan spalter (och gärna en som inte sabbar panelens autohide vilket mintmenyn gör) så då tänkte jag att jo gnome-menyn borde ju gå att ha, men...
<maxjezy> annars är ju mint menyn jäkligt soft
<maxjezy> lite som kDE
<salmiak> aha, har inte testat kde på ~10 år eller så hehe
<Coffe> andol,  fungerade :)
<maxjezy> salmiak: annars finns ju den där unity menyn
<maxjezy> inte helt fel den heller
<salmiak> unity? ahhhhhhhhh..... *hjärtskärande skrik* +ljudeffekt hur det låter nät man ramlar ihop i en hög på golvet och dör
<salmiak> ;-)
<maxjezy> salmiak: annars kanske du kan redigera din meny
<maxjezy> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-add-entries-in-gnome-menu.html
<maxjezy> justja, det rättar ju inte till det med det du ville endå
<salmiak> ok jag får kolla på det. jag vill ju ha som Program-menyn (utan de andra två) och så inställn/adminst/platser/avsluta längst ner på den
<salmiak> åh
<maxjezy> jag är nästan 100% säker på att det ska gå att fixa men, ja vet bara inte hur
<salmiak> Jag får kolla på det där .menu -filerna som ligger i /etc/xdg och se om jag förstår nått.  Gnomemenyn är ju på rätt väg om jag bara kunde redigera den lite så man slipper "System"-menyn i den (ja "lås skärmen" och "logga ut" skulle jag ju också gärna vilja slippa)
<salmiak> Om man sen kunde flytta/kopiera runt var olika kommandon ligger med hjälpt av drag&drop direkt i menyn så vore det verkligen fullträff men man kan ju inte få allt :-)
<salmiak> Fast själva meny-knappens utseende kanske ligger i nån annan konfig-fil, det är ju inte en del av menyn utan snarare en del av panelen va?
<salmiak> Hehe.. inte lätt att greppa hur de häringa .menu -filerna fungerar nej.  Hmm... ubuntus starndard menyrad måste väl finnas definierad nånstanns föresten? om man säg vill bara har Program och Platser men inte system
<Philip5> använder inte gnome också .desktop-filer för menyer nu för tiden? .menu är väl på väg ut?
<Philip5> .desktop är rätt logiska och kan göra annat än bara vara för menyer
<andol> Coffe: Vad fungerade?
<Coffe> andol,  pinga med link-local nät på locala kvm maskiner
<andol> gött mos
<scanie> vad är det för fel om det går extremt segt att dra ett fönster till en annan arbetsyta? har desktop cube aktiverat
<scanie> jag kommer aldrig riktigt över helt med fönstret heller, det segar som faaaaaaan och sen stannar allt ungefär en millimeter innan det är färdigflyttat :p
<johanbr> scanie, skumt... har aldrig sett det
<johanbr> prova radera compiz config (eller skapa ny anvandare)
<scanie> johanbr: näe ok.. det är väldigt konstigt för det funkar som vanligt om jag kör ctrl + alt och rör med musen utan att jag flyttar ett fönster samtidigt
<scanie> johanbr: hmm, försöker nog pilla lite till först. har precis börjat få det som jag vill ha det :)
<johanbr> ok... men skulle gissa pa att nan installning i compiz ar konstig
<scanie> mm det tror jag också, ska leta lite
<Nikk3> jag behöver hjälp att installera ubuntu via wubi snälla säg att någo kan hjälpa mig?
<Nikk3> really need help installing ubuntu plz?
<cHarNe2> Nikk3: wubi är windows lookalike-disten?
<Nikk3> nä jag försöker installera det kommer det fram ett fel meddelande jagh ar letat efter hjälp i timmar
<Nikk3> *när
<Nikk3> ordinal not in range(128)? :S
<cHarNe2> inget mer meddelande?
<gusnan> cHarNe2, wubi är för att installera ubuntu "under" windows.
<cHarNe2> Nikk3: jag skulle gissa på nått fel med ascii
<cHarNe2> Nikk3: när kommer du inte längre?
<Nikk3> vet du på något sätt hur man kan fixa det? jag vet inte ens vad det är för något.
<cHarNe2> Nikk3: hinner du skriva in nått? användarnamn osv?
<Nikk3> jag får skriva in lösenord och användarnamn.
<Nikk3> men sen när den laddat ner och ska installera kommer det
<cHarNe2> vad har du angett för användarnamn?
<cHarNe2> nått med åäö?
<Nikk3> mitt vanliga namn jag har på min xp
<Nikk3> niklas
<cHarNe2> ok
<Nikk3> lösenordet innehöll däremot ett ä
<cHarNe2> Nikk3: testa utan
<Nikk3> tar typ en evighet att få hem det igen för det vill alltid hämta om det
<Nikk3> men jag hämtar det igen nu
<cHarNe2> ?
<Nikk3> men om det inte är det finns det någon annan lösning?
<maxjezy> Nikk3: segt internet eller dålig server skiten ligger på?
<cHarNe2> men väljer du inte när du installerar?
<Nikk3> deras egna officiella antar jag det är
<maxjezy> man väljer i början väl?
<Nikk3> står nu hämtar ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Nikk3> har skrivit in användarnamnet och lösenordet
<maxjezy> Nikk3: har du testat installerat via ison istället?
<Nikk3> nej.
<maxjezy> har för mig det ska finnas en wubi installer där med
<maxjezy> ska kolla
<Nikk3> wubi tar ju hem någon iso fil
<maxjezy> ja, samma iso som finns i vanliga downloaden
<Nikk3> yes
<maxjezy> hade ingen iso
<maxjezy> får ladda ner
<maxjezy> jaja, en minut så ska ja se
<Nikk3> oki
<Nikk3> jag har defragmenterat hårdisken och gjort så gott som alla tips dom haft. men jag hittar inget om ascii sen står mitt namn i felmeddelandet och sen ordinal not in range(128)
<maxjezy> blä va segt de går
<maxjezy> tagit 2-3 minuter redan
<Rovi> Hallå alla, undrar om någon kan hjälpa mig lite? Helt ny med Ubuntu. Jag undrar hur man kan ändrar sidebar'n lite mer än att bara lägga till och ändra runt ikonerna?
<maxjezy> jaja, 100 mb kvar
<Nikk3> tar lagom god tid xD
<cHarNe2> Rovi: kör du nya versionen?
<Nikk3> 7 min kvar för mig -.-
<Rovi> Kör nog senaste, laddad hem det idag så det borde vara senaste
<cHarNe2> Rovi: ok, är det den utan ett vanligt klassiskt skrivbord?
<Rovi> 11.04. Desktopen ser lite ut som på Mac, fast bara att min 'doc' är fastklistrad på vänster sida.
<cHarNe2> Rovi: ok
<maxjezy> Nikk3: nu har jag bekräftat
<maxjezy> ladda ner ison istället.
<maxjezy> den innehåller wubi.exe
<maxjezy> om det failar igen
<maxjezy> det finns även usb-creator på den
<maxjezy> så du kan göra ett usbminne med ubuntu
<maxjezy> vilket inte är fy skam
<cHarNe2> Rovi: jag har inte kört den versionen :S
<Rovi> ah :(
<cHarNe2> den heter gnomeshell/gnome3/unity har inte fattat själv :S
<Rovi> Det är unity på 11.04, väl?
<maxjezy> japp
<Nikk3> kan göra ett usb minne?
<Nikk3> så jag ska ta hem iso filen istället?
<Silasle> speakman: Den klarade av det på  1:38:59.96 Inte riktigt lika bra :P
<maxjezy> Nikk3: du kan göra ett usbminne, så du kan boota från det
<maxjezy> och köra ubuntu från usb
<maxjezy> alternativt installera det
<maxjezy> från usb
<maxjezy> eller bara använda wubi
<Nikk3> ok. får ta hem iso filen då
<maxjezy> som finns på iso'n
<Nikk3> ok så jag öppnar bara isofilen?
<maxjezy> ja, precis som du gör med alla iso-filer
<Nikk3> nu kanske det funkar ska starta om datorn kommer in här sen igen :)
<maxjezy> välkommen åter!
<Rovi> Är det bara jag, som helt okunnig, som tycker att Gnome 3 verkar vara bättre än Unity?
<cHarNe2> Rovi: ingen aning jag trodde att det allt var same same
<Rovi> Vad jag kan se så är det rätt likt, fast det verkar som att gnome3 är populärare. Ska se om jag inte kan fixa gnome 3 på något sätt...
<cHarNe2> Rovi: annars har ju kde blivit riktigt haftigt på sedanre tid
<cHarNe2> Philip5: mr.KDE
<Rovi> Äh, kan testa båda, värsta som kan hända är att det går åt helvete
<Philip5> heja kde!
<Rovi> Haha, jag vet inte varför, men jag har på bara några timmar fått ett djupt hat för unity
<cHarNe2> Rovi: du är inte ensam, många som gör det
<Rovi> Hah, känns bra att höra! :)
<gorgo> Philip5: kollade in sensation idag, hehe, den e lockande, så ska bara få ihop pengarna o flyttat klart, sen skaffar jag en sådan :D
<Philip5> gorgo: en annan har ju redan en sådan :)
 * realubot sänker kanalens vakt med ett karateslag och kliver in.
 * Silasle springer och hukar under bordet
<gorgo> Philip5: :P
<gorgo> den såg redigt nice ut
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> gränsfallet lite stor men det är nog mest en vanesak
<Philip5> riktigt najs att surfa med
<Philip5> nästan som en liten minipad :)
<Rovi> Har percis skaffat KDE nu. Fattar inte mycket just nu, men skulle gärna vilja få mitt ljud att fungera, om någon känner sig hjälpsam
<Rovi> Det är så att jag får ut ljud i mina lurar, dock så kan jag inte sänka, höja och mute vill inte heller.
<maxjezy> Rovi: Philip5 är vår KDE guru
<Philip5> gorgo kör också kde
<maxjezy> 2 utbölingar i en kanal
<maxjezy> it's magnificent
<gorgo> Philip5: :D
<gorgo> klart man kör kde
<gorgo> hehe
<Rovi> Ahh, tror jag är kär! Kommer ju aldrig att kunna köra windows nu mer :(
<maxjezy> Rovi: så sa jag med när ja träffa min kärring "aldrig mer pr0nsurf"
<Rovi> Haha! :)
<sireorion> behöver akut hjälp.... Installerade om 8.04 och han vill inte ansluta till internet via nätverks kabel
<cHarNe2> 8.04?
<cHarNe2> sireorion: varför?
<realubot> Kiwi: http://svt.se/2.108068/1.2453728/kiwi_ska_konkurrera_med_spotify
<realubot> Silasle: Det gjorde du rätt i. Gömma dig under bordet alltså. Lika bra att ta det säkra före det osäkra.
<sireorion> ja 8.04... bäst för det ända målet jag använder datorn till
<sireorion> sorry men anslutningen dog nyss
<Silasle> realubot: Visst, jag hade ju glömt pistolen hemma ;)
<realubot> "One month FREE, thereafter 99 SEK/month if you choose to subscribe. Start here if you have a code to redeem"
<realubot> Samma pris som Spotify.
<realubot> Bah.
<sireorion> vet nån någon lösning på mitt problem?
<realubot> sireorion: Stäng av modemet i 5 minuter och starta det igen? Kolla så att närverkskabeln verkligen sitter i ordentligt.
<sireorion> realubot: har redan gjort det :/
<realubot> sireorion: Hur vet du att internet inte fungerar?
<realubot> Hur kollar du det?
<sireorion> The connection has been terminated står det när den ansluter.
<sireorion> eller dylikt
<realubot> sireorion: Vad får du om du kör: ping -c 5 google.com
<sireorion> startar om just nu... vänta 2 min så ska jag testa det me
<sireorion> vad står -c för
<Linda^> Jahaja
<realubot> sireorion: Det står för hur många pings du gör.
<realubot> Linda^: Mm. Så är det.
<sireorion> realubot: okey... testar nu
<Linda^> Nu hittaru på
<realubot> Linda^: Jag sitter här och längtar efter dig. Var har du varit? Du har väl inte dumpat mig?
<sireorion> ping: bad number tp packets to transmit
<realubot> Linda^: Ah, trodde du frågade vad jag hittar på. :S
<Linda^> realubot: :p
<realubot> sireorion: ping -c 5 google.com
<realubot> skrev du så?
<Philip5> Linda^: blev du fin i håret nu då? samma frilla som tidigare men lite mer trimmad eller chockar du din omgivning med något helt nytt??
<sireorion> unknown host www.google-.com
<sireorion> google.com*
<Linda^> Philip5: Det blev faktiskt helt nytt! Den bild du har sett.. RÅKAT se, där har jag långt hår :)
<realubot> sireorion: Skriv som jag skriver: ping -c 6 google.com
<realubot> inte www.google.com
<sireorion> japp det gjorde jag
<Philip5> Linda^: uj uj uj, hur ska jag då känna igen dig på stan efter det där?!?!
<realubot> sireorion: Ok, vad får du om du kör: ifconfig
<realubot> !pastebin | sireorion
<ubot2> sireorion: pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sireorion> då får jag kopiera till denna dator via usb så du kan se
<realubot> Philip5: Hrm. Vad tycker vi om att sno andras brudar?
<Linda^> Philip5: Vi bor inte i samma stad, så det är väl ändå lugna puckar?
<D0minat0r> *gäsp*
<Philip5> Linda^: du vet inte när jag är där på besök och gör din stad osäker
<realubot> sireorion: Oj, det blir jobbigt. :S
<Linda^> Philip5: I Vilken stad tror du att jag befinner mig i? :)
<HeMan> nån som har något tips hur jag ska felsök långsam resume efter suspend to ram?
<sireorion> realubot: det löser jag
<HeMan> det tar ca en minut från det att jag öppnat locket tills jag får grafik och kan låsa upp skärmen
<sireorion> realubot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/626875/
<realubot> HeMan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/490742
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 490742 in linux "MacBook Pro: very slow resume from S3 suspend-to-ram" [Low,Incomplete]
<realubot> HeMan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/484183
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 484183 in linux "[RESUME 15.076s] slow resume after suspend to ram" [Medium,Triaged]
<HeMan> hmm, det är nog det att det sitter flera grafikkort i datorn
<HeMan> har för mig att mbp också har det
<sireorion> realubot: fick du länken?
<HeMan> får se om jag hittar något bra sätt att stänga av nvidia-kortet
<realubot> HeMan: Finns det inte någon pm-log eller något?
<realubot> sireorion: Japp.
<sireorion> realubot: gött... massa rapakalja i mina ögon
<HeMan> realubot: det står lite saker i dmesg om nouveau-modulen  samband med att jag gör resume
<realubot> sireorion: Det ser ju ganska bra ut. Får du din ip-adress om du kör: hostname -I
<realubot> HeMan: Aha, jag har inte en susning om vad som är fel. Jag bara gissar lite. :S
<lilleman72> om man ska installera ubuntu via usb-minne...hur ska man göra då?
<sireorion> realubot: va ska jag skriva istället för hostname?
<HeMan> realubot: du googlade rätt bra!
<sireorion> lilleman72: unetbotin
<sireorion> lilleman72: unetbootin
<sireorion> lilleman72: googla upp det o ladda hem
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> ty
<realubot> Linda^: Skapa ett bootbart usb-minne med Ubuntus program Startup Disk Creator. Tanka först ner en Ubuntu-iso-fil. Om du kör Windows så använd programmet Unetbootin.
<realubot> lilleman72:
<sireorion> lilleman72: enklaste varianten
<realubot> Det var till dig lillis.
<Linda^> och jag som trodde du raggade på mig realubot :(
<lilleman72> men jag tänkte jag skulle dra ur nestan alla minnen i linux burken & blåsa den från start men inte med 10.10
<lilleman72> utan 11.o4
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: kan inte du skapa en blog där man kan läsa om alla problem du har med ubuntu?
<sireorion> realubot: Körde hostname - i nu o fick fram 127.0.1.1
<cHarNe2> det är faktiskt väldigt bra i utvecklings syfte
<lilleman72> har redan börjat inne på http://ubuntu.se/forum.php
<lilleman72> :D
<realubot> lilleman72: Not this time baby.
<lilleman72> hehe
<realubot> lilleman72: Äsch, det var till Linda^. :)
<lilleman72> hahahaha
<Linda^> Men nu är du bara förvirrande realubot :(
<realubot> sireorion: Det är fel. Du ska ha din ip där. Det är helt klar tnåhot knas med din uppkoppling.
<realubot> *något
<sireorion> realubot: Slå sönder f*nskapet o installera det på den andra datorn
<realubot> lilleman72: Varför ska du dra ut minnena?
<sireorion> kan testa me 8.10 nen det va lite problem sist
<lilleman72> jag tror ett av mina minnen e trasigt
<sireorion> i datorn eller i skallen?
<sireorion> :P
<realubot> lilleman72: Om du använder Ubuntu nu så är det helt klart enklast att skapa ett bootbart USB-minne med Ubuntus program Startup Disk Creator som finns installerat i systemet från start.
<lilleman72> jo jag läser om det
<lilleman72> det verkar smidigare
<realubot> lilleman72: Kör memtest när du bootar datorn. Det finns som val i Grub.
<realubot> sireorion: Hade du internet när du använde Windows på datorn?
<lilleman72> realubot denna serverversionen 11.04...är den färdig eller e den bara en beta?
<sireorion> realubot: japp
<realubot> sireorion: Hade du internet om du testade med Ubuntu Live CD på datorn?
<realubot> lilleman72: Den är färdig.
<sireorion> realubot: körde alternativ CD:n
<lilleman72> ok
<realubot> lilleman72: Men den är inte LTS. Så det kanske är idé att använda 10.04.2 istället.
<sireorion> realubot: men hade internet innan jag installera om
<realubot> sireorion: Ok, i Ubuntu? Samma version, 10.10, 11.04?
<sireorion> realubot: 8.04
<lilleman72> realubot http://ubuntu.se/showthread.php/17099-Max-2.5Mbit-LAN
<sireorion> realubot: alltid kört me den
<realubot> sireorion: Ok, så du installerade med Alternate och sedan fungerade inte internet direkt efter installationen?
<sireorion> realubot: exakt
 * lilleman72 ska hångla med kudden
<lilleman72> natti alla
<realubot> Lilleman|nanar: Datorerna som du tankar mellan då? Har dom Windows?
<Lilleman|nanar> ja
<realubot> lilleman72_: Använder du Samba då?
<realubot> Lilleman|nanar: Är du samma person som lilleman72_ ?
<Lilleman|nanar> ja
<realubot> Jaha. :|
<Lilleman|nanar> detta w min win7 låda
<realubot> Aha, ok.
<Lilleman|nanar> jag tankar via WinSCP
<realubot> lilleman72_: Vilken version av Ubuntu har du då?
<Lilleman|nanar> 1104
<Lilleman|nanar> men hade samma hastighet med 10.10
<Lilleman|nanar> server edi
<realubot> lilleman72_: WinSCP verkar ju opålitligt. Läser en del om en bugg som segar ner trafiken.
<realubot> lilleman72_: Har du inget annat alternativ än WinSCP?
<Lilleman|nanar> ne
<realubot> lilleman72_: FileZilla eller Tunnelier?
<Lilleman|nanar> men även om jag dl via min www server så har jag samma fart
<Lilleman|nanar> nehepp nu MÅSTE jag sova..ska upp 05.30
<realubot> sireorion: Om du drar ut nätverkskabeln ur datorn, väntar lite och sätter i den igen och strax efter kör: dmesg | tail -100
<realubot> Vad får du då?
<sireorion> ska testa
<sireorion> system crash
<realubot> sireorion: Testa också det här och posta i pastebin: sudo lshw -c network
<realubot> sireorion: Klistra in i pastebin.
<HeMan> [Somewhat OT]
<HeMan> funkar det att söka flyg på sas.se för er?
<sireorion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/626892/
<Lilleman|nanar> realubot tack, Tunnelier går MKT snabbare
<x_link> HeMan: Fungerar för mig.
<sireorion> längst ner står det sista du bad mig skriva in
<HeMan> x_link: ok
<HeMan> provar rensa lite cookies
<HeMan> skumt, funkar varken om jag rensar cookies eller byter webläsare
<realubot> Lilleman|nanar: Ok, då kanske det är WinSCP som är problemet.
<sireorion> realubot: Installerar om till 8.10 istället
<realubot> HeMan: Fungerar inte för mig.
<realubot> HeMan: The connection was reset.
<HeMan> realubot: ok
<HeMan> realubot: bra
<HeMan> realubot: eller nått, nu kan jag ju inte boka flyg...
<realubot> sireorion: Varför tar du inte 10.04.2 det är ju en LTS-version.
<sireorion> realubot: För då installerar den Grafik kortet i den bärbara o då funkar inte datorn
<realubot> sireorion: Nja, varför gör den det?
<sireorion> trasigt
<realubot> sireorion: Om du inte aktiverar proprietär drivrutin så?
<realubot> sireorion: Ja, men Ubuntu 10.04.2 Server Edition?
<sireorion> tankar hem den
<realubot> sireorion: Så du använder den bara som server då eller?
<realubot> Utan skärm?
<sireorion> japp
<realubot> sireorion: Går det inte att stänga av grafikkortet i BIOS då?
<sireorion> tyvärr inte:Ä/
<sireorion> :/
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Så Ubuntu Server 10.04.2 installerar en drivare till grafikkortet som inte 8.04 gör? :S
<realubot> Hur installerar du om du inte ser något då?
<sireorion> japp tyvärr
<realubot> Du kopplar till extern skärm då eller?
<sireorion> har extern skärm igång vid install
<realubot> Mm
<sireorion> och vid conf
<realubot> Varför använde du Alternate?
<sireorion> det va den skivan jag använt till mina dell servrar
<realubot> sireorion: Du menar att internet har fungerat förut när du har kört 8.04 Server Edition?
<realubot> PÃ¥ datorn som du nu har problem med?
<sireorion> japp
<x_link> HeMan: =(
<sireorion> brb telefon
<X-Sleepy-X> Mitt WiFi fungerar inte med 10.04 längre men fungerar i Windows 7 och slutade fungera med 11.04. En HP Compaq nx6110. B43 modulen om det säger något...
<x_link> X-Sleepy-X: Allt fungerar bra i Windows 7, bara Linux som alltid ska krångla.
<realubot> sireorion: Det verkar ju som om ditt wifi inte fungerar.
<X-Sleepy-X> Fungerar inte i Puppy heller...
<realubot> sireorion: Du får ju felmeddelanden om det i infon du postade.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<realubot> sireorion: Jag hade gjort en ominstallation med Ubuntu Server 8.04 Server Edition eller 10.04 Server Edition (om inte ditt grafikkort sabbar 10.04).
<sireorion> ok
<X-Sleepy-X> x_link: Nja, min skrivare muppar i Windows 7 om man inte trixar och grafikdrivrutinen likaså.
<sireorion> testar lite sen återkommer jag om det inte funkar
<sireorion> tack så mye för hjälpen realubot
<x_link> X-Sleepy-X: Okej
<maxjezy> X-Sleepy-X: ditt kort verkar ha varit dåligt tidigare med
<X-Sleepy-X> maxjezy: Jasså?
<realubot> sireorion: Du kan testa att köra det här: lsmod | grep "r8169"
<maxjezy> japp, enligt en google sökning så verkar det inte bättre
<realubot> sireorion: Får du någon träff då?
<sireorion> håller på me ominst
<sireorion> :/
<realubot> sireorion: Ok, kanske lika bra. Vi får se om en ominstallation löser ditt problem.
<sireorion> hoppas det
<X-Sleepy-X> maxjezy: Hehe!
<maxjezy> well, en gammal dator
<maxjezy> den kanske borde gå i pension?
<X-Sleepy-X> Never!
<realubot> sireorion: Här är en snubbe som har samma problem som du och samma nätverkskort: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843398
<sireorion> ska läsa
<realubot> Jag vet inte om det är en lösning, men det är intressant att personen har samma problem som du och dessutom ett likadant närverkskort.
<maxjezy> X-Sleepy-X: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=831242
<maxjezy> har du kollat den tråden
<maxjezy> 2008 iofs
<X-Sleepy-X> maxjezy: Nej, men det fungerade förut.
<X-Sleepy-X> Innan jag installerade senaste Ubuntu.
<maxjezy> uppgraderade du ?
<X-Sleepy-X> Nej.
<X-Sleepy-X> Och nu verkar det bara fungera i Windows... :S
<maxjezy> hur långt fungerar det i ubuntu då?
<maxjezy> nada?
<maxjezy> hittar inget kort?
<maxjezy> kortet syns inte i network managern?
<X-Sleepy-X> Lampan lyser, jag kan installera drivrutin men den hittar inga nätverk.
<X-Sleepy-X> iwconfig med flera visar info om kortet etc...
 * X-Sleepy-X spelar hög musik
<X-Sleepy-X> Stackars mina grannar...
<X-Sleepy-X> :P
<salmiak> Hur ställer man in filhanteraren (Nautilus) så den alltid visar de riktiga filnamnen? Om jag går till /usr/share/applications/ nu så listar filhanteraren nån sorts fake-filnamn istället för *.desktop -filerna som faktiskt finns där
<salmiak> jag har försökt rota runt i gconf-editor men hittar inget om det... (egentligen tycker jag att ett minikrav på en filhanterare borde vara att den aldrig nånsin ljuger för användaren....)
<X-Sleepy-X> Menar du att den döljer filändelserna eller dolda filer?
<salmiak> X-Sleepy-X: ja den döljer filändelserna och låssas att filerna heter nått på svenska
<X-Sleepy-X> Hmm, och du kan inte bara ändra det i inställningarna?
<salmiak> hittar inga inställningar för det bara :-(
<X-Sleepy-X> Har tyvärr inte Ubuntu nu pga av ovan nämnda fel så jag kan inte kolla...
<gusnan> salmiak, vad vill du _egentligen_ göra? att .desktop-filer är som där är lite granna hela poängen med dom...
<salmiak> jag vill att filhanteraren alltid listar filernas riktiga filnamn förståss
<salmiak> jag vill ju inte behöva öppna en terminal för att se vad filerna heter.... jag förmodar att tillexempelm yelp.desktop är till för att stadkomma menyalternativet "Hjälp" i ubunutu-menyn, och i menyn ska det naturligtvis stå "Hjälp" men i fillistan ska det ju stå vad filen heter, inte vad den kan tänkas innehålla
<X-Sleepy-X> Godnatt!
<amelia> *gäsp*
<salmiak> Ingen som har koll på hur man får ubuntu-filhanteraren att visa riktiga filnamn just ikväll då.....
<salmiak> ....fast jag antar alla som är vakna denna sena (tidiga?) timme alltid bara kör i terminalen och inte tycker att grafiska filhanterare ska klara samma jobb  ;-)
<CasperN> har aldrig tänkt på det innan
<CasperN> men stämmer ju iaf att den översätter det till svenska
<CasperN> och det där med filändelsen
<amelia> salmiak: hehe, kan ligga något i det där alltså. ;)
<CasperN> men det är bara programstartare i den mappen, och om dessa är induviduella filer eller bara något som behandlas som skrivbordsobjekt vet jag inte
<salmiak> mm.... hoppas jag inte ska behöva hålla på och ändra i källkoden för att få filhanteraren att lista filnamn
<CasperN> är väl av samma typ som när man skapar en egen programstartare
<CasperN> men tror alltså inte att det är "filer", rätta mig gärna om jag har fel
<amelia> det är textfiler..
<CasperN> jo det var det, simpla sådana
<salmiak> om jag kopierar "yelp.desktop" till ~/hejhopp så listas den korrekt när jag tittar i  ~/hejhopp -mappen
<CasperN> mm, det stämmer
<salmiak> så nånting måste ju vara speciellt med /usr/share/applications/ -mappen... kan man göra alla mappar icke-speciella?
<CasperN> jag kopierade dock till desktop
<amelia> salmiak: vad jag kan se så visar den i princip innehållet i filen och inte själva filen. eller hur man ska säga.
<CasperN> så det visade ju precis som i mappen
<CasperN> dumt val iof
<CasperN> men jag är för trött för att tänka
<amelia> men på det hela taget är det nog inte katalogen i sig som är speciel utan hur filhanteraren (nautilus) hanterar .desktop-filerna.
<amelia> normalt brukar man ju låta nautilus hantera filerna på skrivbordet och därmed också ikonerna som hanteras via dessa konfigfilerna.
<salmiak> amelia: fast den gör det inte i ~/tjo/ ju? å andra sidan kanske det finns nån special-.desktop fil i just /usr/share/applications/ som instruerar nautlius att inte lista filerna normalt, så har jag för mig Windows håller på
<salmiak> eller iaf win98 håller på (hade hoppast jag skulle slippa sånna där windows-vansinnigheter med linux)
#ubuntu-se 2011-06-15
<amelia> salmiak: skulle iofs tro att gnome hanterar katalogerna olika eftersom att de används i gnome.
<salmiak> åh
<CasperN> ligger lite filer i mappen /usr/share/applications bla desktop.sv_SE.UTF8.cache t.ex verkar översätta namnen på filerna till den svenska översättningen
<salmiak> jag kan ju se vad som händer om jag tar bort den.... fast om det är en cache-nånting så återskapas den säkert bara
<CasperN> förmodligen
<amelia> jag har ingen sån..
<salmiak> där sprack det då alltså
<CasperN> de uppdateras varje gång man gör en uppdatering eller installation iaf
<amelia> jag kör iofs gnome 3 så kanske är annorlunda där.
<CasperN> samma med mimeinfo.cache
<salmiak> men iaf borde det bara vara en eller ett fåtal kataloger som nautilus ljuger i eller? och om det aldrig ändras får man väl komma ihåg att aldrig använda filhanteraren i dem....  *blä*
<CasperN> jag är nog mest glad att det är som det är, då jag inte har andra behov som kräver det
<amelia> terminal ftw
<salmiak> ja jag kör gnome 2.30.2 (fast nautlius påstår sig vara 2.30.1), gnome3 hålller väl på med sånnt där handdatortrams ju så det vill jag undvika
<salmiak> amelia: hahaha :-)
<salmiak> guskelov listar ls filerna som de är iaf. hade nautlius programmera kodat ls på den tiden som det begav sig så hade de säkert tyckt att "sånna här filer som heter nånting.jpeg listar vi som om de hetat .jpg va det ser ju så fult ut annars"  X-D
<realubot> salmiak: Vad är det för filer som Nautilus gömmer då?
<salmiak> tja alla utom defaults.list och desktop.se_SE.utf8.cache i /usr/share/applications verkar det som
<salmiak> jag kan bara hoppas att det inte är fler ställen, men det går ju inte att lita på....
<CasperN> ditt skrivbord bla
<amelia> salmiak: du har mycket kul framför dig om det där retar upp dig.. vänta bara tills du upptäcker att det finns två olika uppsättningar av de flesta kommandon i terminalen på olika distar/dialekter. det finns gnu och bsd och de stämmer sällan överens i argument. :P
<salmiak> ja i mappen screensavers är det också så, fast själva mappen har sitt riktiga namn iaf
<realubot> salmiak: Du kan ju testa Thunar och se om det hanterar filerna bättre. Annars är det väl någon inställning någon annanstans än i Nautilus.
<gusnan> realubot, thunar sköter desktop-filer likadant - det är en freedesktop.org-standard.
<salmiak> nu har jag aldrig användt filhanteraren för att titta på skrivbordets filer förr men....  Hmmm... this is strange! om jag kopierar yelp.desktop till ~/Skrivbord så listas den med sitt riktiga namn som "yelp.desktop" men om jag gör en programstartare på skrivbordet terminal.desktop så listas den som "terminal" bara ????
<realubot> salmiak: Det är inte backup files då som inte syns?
<realubot> gusnan: Jaha.
<realubot> salmiak: Det låter ju som om det har att göra med vad det är för typ av fil?
<salmiak> amelia: jo jag vet om parameter-eländet.. fast jag trodde den ena hette systemV eller nått sånnt.. fast gnu-programmen brukar ju vara bra på att kunna klara båda versionernas argument, där de inte krockar iaf
<realubot> salmiak: Har du sett den här: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17220/can-nautilus-display-a-desktop-file-by-its-real-name
<salmiak> amelia: nu vill jag ju iofs slippa använda kommandoradskommandon om det går :)
<salmiak> realubot: ah! den måste jag kolla
<amelia> salmiak: då missar du ju det bästa. :S
<realubot> D0minat0r: "Nautilus will show the full filename (with the .desktop extension), if the .desktop file is not executable. "
<realubot> D0minat0r: Sorry fel.
<realubot> salmiak: Där har du svaret på din fråga med launchern?
<salmiak> realubot: det verkar som i nyare version av nautlius så hade den listat filerna korrekt i den mappen (eftersom ingen av dem är satt executable)
<salmiak> frågan är bara om jag kan uppgradera nautlius till 2.31.5 (eller senare) fastän jag kör ubuntu10.04 ? (eller ja linuxmint motsvarande)
<realubot> salmiak: "Files that are listed in a particular folder's .hidden file." http://library.gnome.org/users/user-guide/stable/nautilus-hidden-files.html.en
<realubot> Det kanske finns en .hidden fil i katalogen som hindrar filerna från att visas?
<realubot> salmiak: Det går väl om det finns ett PPA med den nya versionen?
<salmiak> nä de visas allihopa tycker jag nog, (jag visar alltid alla hidden filer, och sparar i gengäld inga dokument direkt i home), men med fejkade filnamn
<salmiak> tja en ppa kanske finns ja, jag får kolla
<salmiak> iofs så verkar även nya versioner ljuga om filen har exekveringattribut så man kan fortfarande inte lita på filhanteraren men det är ju en förbättring iaf
<salmiak> sjukt det där som står i websidan att den gick in och ändrade inne i filen när han försökte döpa om filen föresten
<realubot> Ja, det med firefox.desktop.desktop ja.
<salmiak> jag tänkte på han skrev i början att han försökte döpa om en fil, och istället så ändrades Name=... -raden inne i filen  X-D
<salmiak> om det inte finns nån ppa med nyare version av nautlius får jag väl försöka göra en egen ppa antar jag, det kan ju inte vara så svårt.... (joho det kan det) och rensa bort allt sånnt där (även för filer med exekveringsattribut satt)
<realubot> salmiak: Själv är bästa dräng.
<realubot> salmiak: Varför tycker du att det är så viktigt?
<salmiak> realubot: jag vill ju kunna lita på filhanteraren ... det säger väl säg självt?
<salmiak> att den listar de filer som finns och att de är vad det ser ut att vara....
<realubot> Mjo.
<salmiak> om filhanteraren säger att filen tjohopp.jpg finns i mappen så ska jag ju kunna skriva det filnamnet i nått annat program  - inte "jassånähä den filen hette visst nasty.desktop istället tack för den"
<salmiak> det är klen tröst att win98 var mycket värre i default-utförande och dolde alla filextensioner rakt av
<salmiak> nä om man skulle ta och sova lite och försöka få till filhanteraren imorgon istället......
<whomee> mjahaja
<whomee> onsdag säger dom att det är
<cHarNe2> morrn
<cHarNe2> inte mycket action här inte..
<kodein> men när det händer så händer det på en gång
<cHarNe2> :P
<Coffe> är det bara jag , eller stördjer inet 10.04 ipv6 dhcp ?
<kodein> dhcpv6? borde stödjas.
<speakman> morrr'n
<realubot> Snacka Linux annars...
<realubot> slutar hårddisken snurra.
<larsemil> varför kan man ibland inte flytta mappar som inte är tomma i cli? vad är det som bestämmer det?
<whomee> larsemil: vad får du för fel då?
<larsemil> nevermind
<larsemil> Evnice: Job found still running after platform shutdown.  Jobs should be canceled by the plugin that scheduled them during shutdown: org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.IDEWorkbenchActivityHelper
<larsemil> någon som vet vad man ska göra?
<bamsefar> kill -9
<larsemil> fast det körs inget.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<larsemil> bamsefar: problemet är att det inte går att starta evincen
<HeMan> bamsefar: jag körde Extremen i måndags!
<HeMan> bamsefar: fick igång OSPF snyggt och fint
<bamsefar> Ojoj
<bamsefar> Kräktes du på kuppen?
<HeMan> njae, den lät så mycke att jag tappade fokus på kräkandet
<bamsefar> :)
<HeMan> men jag gillade inte riktigt cli't på den
<bamsefar> Hehe
<bamsefar> Det är helt vansinnigt :)
<HeMan> det slutade faktiskt med att jag körde web-guiet
<bamsefar> Oj, har den ett sådant?
<HeMan> jepp!
<bamsefar> Det har jag aldrig märkt. :P
<HeMan> nmap ftw!
<bamsefar> :)
<larsemil> Igår så körde jag en env Ubuntumenu= något, och ett program körde då en egen topmeny istället för att ligga i unitypanelen. Av någon anledning(krashad term) så sparades det inte i history. Någon som vet vad det är?
<HeMan> åååh, last.fm <3!
<amelia> hej bamsefar!
<HeMan> spelar "Lou Reed - Perfect day" för mig!
<amelia> bamsefar: vad datar du idag?
<HeMan> larsemil: Ubuntumenu=PainAndMisery tror jag
<larsemil> HeMan: men jag har för mig det är något liknande
<bamsefar> amelia: Windows update
<HeMan> bamsefar: I AM BLIND!
<bamsefar> Haha
<larsemil> HeMan: env UBUNTU_MENUPROXY= application
<HeMan> larsemil: same same
<HeMan> iofs så kör jag ju Unity
<HeMan> och mycke av det gillar jag men det finns fortfarande lite småsaker som inte gillas
<HeMan> justja! ska ju krympa min / och dra på en Fedora snart!
<larsemil> HeMan: jag kör också unity.
<larsemil> HeMan: bara att hela menyn 7 zendstudio försvinner när den startas, den interagerar inte så bra med unitymenyn, så därför vill jag förbjuda den att ens försöka.
<HeMan> larsemil: låter ju definitivt som en dålig pryl
<larsemil> s/7/i/
<larsemil> HeMan: precis
<amelia> bamsefar: kul
<bamsefar> amelia: Oja, men det är klart nu. :)
<Coffe> att de ska vara så svårt att få igång ett lite ipv6 nät då
<amelia> bamsefar: jag sitter på jordens tråkigaste jävla möte..
<bamsefar> amelia: Gud vad skoj det låter.
<bamsefar> Coffe: Inte svårt alls ju :)
<amelia> bamsefar: överlämning av en kund som jag förmodligen aldrig kommer hinna jobba med.
<Coffe> bamsefar,  har väldiga problem att få igång dhcp
<bamsefar> 2A00:800:752:10::1:1    4         1257  598913   98327  2492000    0    0 8w6d         6201 <-- Jag har ip6! :)
<HeMan> Coffe: titta på den strängt, luta dig lite framåt och skrik "DUMMA!" ska du se att den hoppar igång
<Coffe> jag vill sätta upp ett nät motsvarande ipv4a 192.168 , så jag anv fc00: men jag sitter fast just nu
<Coffe> HeMan,  ja fan de ska jagtesta
<bamsefar> Coffe: Varför?
<Coffe> för jag har inget extern nät , jag vill inte börja routa trafik , vill bara ha funktion, så jag sedan kan börja jobba med dns / dhcp å dynamiska namn
<bamsefar> Coffe: Men då kommer du ju få kasta ut allt.
<Coffe> nja , blir ju bara  byta adress å prefix då
<Coffe> tanken var att jag skulle även testa sätta upp slaac på våra subnät å se om dom då kunde registrera in sig på våran globala dns
<bamsefar> Ahh
<bamsefar> Men är det inte tråkigt att ha ipv6 och sen inte kunna komma åt internet? Går inte saker sönder då?
<Coffe> det är för att testa enbart till att börja med
<Coffe> tyvärr vill våran isp ha hutlöst betalt för att fixa en ipv6 range
<HeMan> Coffe: kolla på tunnel till  SIXXS eller HE
<HeMan> Coffe: då blir det lite mindre torr-körning
<Coffe> ja, men det blir ändå problem . för då börjar vi route ut ipv6 trafik , och det vill jag inte än.
<Coffe> men märkte att 10.04 inte har stöd för ipv6 dhcp
<HeMan> tror du kan få mer problem med att ha igån ipv6 utan att routa det
<yeager> när jag konfar på HE så får jag att de inte kan pinga min host
<HeMan> varje gång du får ett AAAA-svar från en dns så svarar inte den sidan alls
<HeMan> jag har aldrig kört HE, bara sett att andra kört det
<HeMan> jag kör SIXXS hemma och native på kontoret
<Coffe> HeMan,  vad har ni för config på kontoret ? bara slaac eller ?
<HeMan> Coffe: jo
<HeMan> Coffe: men jag har börjat fundera på om man ska köra en "riktigt" dhcp6 i stället
<Coffe> hur fungerar det med dynamiska namn ? eller ni kanske inte anv något sånt ?
<Coffe> du kan ju göra bägge
<Coffe> eller bör då göra bägge. så att slaac säger vilken dhcp server att anv.
<HeMan> Coffe: jo skulle just skriva "eller också"
<Coffe> jag tänkte köra lokala slaac som kör otheroptions från dhcp . å då hopaps det är nog för att få dynamiska namn att fungera. så  hur får du  radvd att sätta namn ?
<Coffe> @heman
<HeMan> Coffe: det gör vi statiskt på maskinerna eller via dhcp4
<Coffe> ok
<larsemil> alltså finns det inga socket 775 kort att få tag på längre?
<Markslap> Begagnat.
<Markslap> Men 775 är ju väldigt gammalt nu. :P
<larsemil> ja men jag vill inte köpa nytt men det har gått sönder...
<larsemil> nu var jag ju tvungen att skaffa en ny cpu också, ville inte!
<HeMan> larsemil: nått för dig, http://www.nyteknik.se/nyheter/energi_miljo/energi/article3201740.ece
<Coffe> fin 5 fel -> sudo route add -net 192.168.17.0/24 192.168.0.1 eth1
<Coffe> löste det
<speakman> och de fem felen var..?
<Coffe> SBS
<speakman> ;)
<Coffe> vill gärna inte göra fel, när man ändrar i en produktions maskin i drift
<larsemil> HeMan: ;)
<speakman> en bra tumregel
<HeMan> chefen på mitt uppdrag har bara en regel:
<HeMan> "Gör rätt från början"
<speakman> Normalt sett brukar man ju alltid försöka göra ett par fel i början...
<kodein> det är ju i början som det är mest fel att göra fel
<HeMan> nästan rätt är också fel
<Coffe> men ska bli spännande byta sudo system live
<HeMan> vi ska byta nät på en fileserver live
<HeMan> som tur är har den 4 till interface att köra på
 * speakman ska gå å pinka live
<HeMan> speakman: gör det medans du är live, sen är det för sent!
<speakman> SÃ¥ sant...
<Barre> hej alla glada.... och larsemil också....
 * larsemil muttrar något om sthlmare
<larsemil> och appropå det, så ska jag nog till sthlm nästa vecka och träffa en kund. om någon vill ta en lunch eller fika.
<andol> larsemil: På tal om kunder, hur går affärerna, etc?
<HeMan> larsemil: har du börjat acceptera BTC som betalning för dina tjänster?
<larsemil> andol: mycket utvecklarjobb och konsultjobb.
<larsemil> HeMan: nej, men natura går bra!
<HeMan> larsemil: trevligt!
<andol> larsemil: Ahh, mycket hackande men lite sysadminande alltså?
<HeMan> larsemil: kan jag betala med att plöja lite åt dig?
<HeMan> larsemil: hur bokför man det? och vad säger skatteverket om det?
<Barre> larsemil: när är du i sthlm då?
<Barre> HeMan: det är enkelt, 30-55% av njutningen skall återges till närmsa skattmas...
<HeMan> Barre: men om det inte är någon njutning då? är det skattefritt?
<Barre> HeMan: det kan man dra av på deklarationen ja..
<HeMan> Barre: det kanske är en njutning i sig att inte betala skatt, nu börjar det bli krångligt
<Barre> eller helt enkelt skriva av som förlust
<HeMan> ah, det gamla svinn-tricket!
<HeMan> kanske lite trixigt att hävda att någon stulit en tjänst
<HeMan> fast iofs så är det väl stöld om man gör jobbet och kunden inte betalar
<HeMan> eller kanske inte stöld, det kräver nog ett fysiskt exemplar
<Barre> så du menar att mina genitalier inte är fysiska?
<Coffe> HeMan,  ser fram mot när du då ska börja pilla med det. så jag får lite hjälp
<HeMan> Barre: jag hade släppt betalningen och var mer inne på själva tjänsten man gjorde som krävde betalning
<HeMan> Coffe: när jag börjar med med min natura-betalning till larsemil? behöver du hjälp med din naturabetalning???
<HeMan> Coffe: eller när jag börjar njuta av att inte betala skatt för naturabetalningar?
<HeMan> *förvirrad*
<speakman> någon som tittar på #pldebatt?
<HeMan> speakman: by proxy, jag följer Annika Lantz och hon raporterar därifrån
<HeMan> speakman: tror inte riktigt det räknas...
<speakman> hehe, tveksamt... :)
<speakman> apropå BTC, "hashar" någon av er några mynt?
<speakman> #bitcoin-se :)
<larsemil> andol: precis
<larsemil> Barre: vet ej ännu
 * speakman äter lunch; mini-chorizo och fil
<Barre> vilken blandning....
<HeMan> jo, ska det vara så ska det vara vanliga chorizo och långfil!
<Barre> hade en bekant förr i tiden som hade ketchup på allt, när jag såg honom ha ketchup i filmjölk så sa jag upp bekantskapen....
<Barre> så ytlig är jag.
<amelia> Barre: jag och min bror slog vad en gång, jag skulle ha ketchup på allt i en vecka och han skulle inte äta ketchup alls... då vart det filmjölk med ketchup en morgon.. det var inte så gött. :(
<Barre> :O ...... amelia!!!!!!!!!!
<kodein> jag tror du drog det kortare ströet där, faktiskt
<delhage> ingen ketchup alls är ju normaltillstånd
<Barre> delhage: +1
<HeMan> delhage: +1
<kodein> fast pyttipanna känns rätt tråkigt utan ketchup nuförtiden
<amelia> Barre: men jag var tvungen för att min tröga bror skulle inse att man kan äta mat utan ketchup
<HeMan> huh? har man haft ketchup på pyttipanna?
<amelia> pyttipanna har man ketchup till och spaghetti med köttfärssås samt donken pommes.
<HeMan> hmm
<HeMan> tror inte jag är man i den där meningen
<amelia> hehe, kvinna då? :P
<amelia> tant HeMan :D
<HeMan> amelia: SheMan
<amelia> haha
<amelia> HeMan: vad har du ketchup till då?
<amelia> t.o.m. bamsefar äter ketchup ibland så har svårt att tro att det finns någon som inte gör det någonsin..
<Philip5> jag äter det bara i hamburgare
<Philip5> har inte ens ketchup hemma
<HeMan> amelia: korv!
<Philip5> matkorv äter jag iof inte heller
<Barre> korv.. det är ju det bästa som finns... alltså bra korv, inte hot-dogs....
<HeMan> korv är ju den bästa växten!
<Philip5> äter bara påläggskorv
<amelia> HeMan: uj, korv är så läskigt..
<HeMan> amelia: därav ketchupen!
<amelia> jag äter ingen korv alls..
<Barre> för att citera min yngsta dotter: Korv! Det är ju både gott och roligt
<Philip5> korv som man brukar äta varm går bort... så är regeln
<Philip5> Barre: hmm, hur är korv roligt??
<Philip5> måste ha missat något
<Barre> en sremska, eller chorizo man gjort själv... mmmmm
<Philip5> äsch
<Markslap> Är sremska gott?
<Markslap> Såg det på ICA, vågade ente testa dock.
<Barre> ja!
<amelia> det finns ju massa annat mindre läskigt man kan äta.. typ hela djur!
<Barre> eller, deras sremska vet jag inte. men generellt, jag!
<HeMan> åt en riktigt god dansk korv i helgen
<Barre> och jag = ja i den meningen
<amelia> om det nu ska vara söndertrasat ska man iaf kunna inspektera det innan man tillagar det..
<amelia> HeMan: en röd?
<HeMan> helt vit, såg lite läskig ut
<HeMan> men var otroligt god
<Barre> nackdelen med att göra korv själv är att den inte ser lika aptitlig ut som köpekorv...
<HeMan> påminde lite om när min mamma gjorde julkorv
<amelia> Barre: men man vet iaf vad det är i..
<amelia> fast det är inte heller en fördel alltid..
<HeMan> stoppades in i fjälster
<Barre> amelia: helt rätt... bra kött och eventuellt en bit av tumnageln O.o
<Coffe> jag försöker göra om schemat för auth-client för att den ska kunna hantera inlägget sudoers: i nsswitch. conf. någon som har pillat med detta
<HeMan> Coffe: tyst, vi diskuterar livets nödtörft (korv)!
<HeMan> Coffe: :)
<amelia> :P
<Barre> hahaha,...
<HeMan> Coffe: vi du ha sudoers-filen i LDAP?
<HeMan> Coffe: vi=vill
<Philip5> så där... då kör man kde 4.6.4 :)
<Barre> Philip5: jag beklagar, men att kungöra det är ungefär som att stoltsera att man fått gonore O.o
<Philip5> lol :P
 * Barre känner sig välidgt busig idag...
<bamsefar> Barre: Eller hitachi-storage ;)
<Coffe> HeMan,  vi har våra sudor reglera i ldap ja, men jag måste få in "sudoers: files ldap" i nsswitch.conf. å tänket anv verktyget för att hantera sånt
<HeMan> Coffe: ah!
<HeMan> Coffe: har tyvärr inte koll på det
<Coffe> dock måste jag säga , att ha sudo i ldap = mums
<HeMan> förstår det
<Barre> bamsefar: lek inte med elden grabben ;)
<HeMan> Coffe: kan man ha #include-prylar med?
<HeMan> Coffe: eller kan den ta från både fil och LDAP?
<Barre> bamsefar: http://gargamel.nu/DidYouMeanHDS.jpg
<Barre> ;D
<HeMan> jag tror på att skippa lagring helt och simulera fram vad användarna frågar efter!
<larsemil> Barre: ooh. smutt!
<HeMan> grym skrivprestanda och medioker läsprestanda...
<Barre> larsemil: vad? menar du bilden så är den iiiiiiiinte fake O.o
<Barre> HeMan: underdimensionerad...
<bamsefar> Barre: Du vet att jag bara är avundsjuk. ;)
<Barre> hehe
<amelia> Barre: betyder det att vi blir konkurrenter nu?
<amelia> :P
<speakman> hur funkar ATI på Linux/Ubuntu "these days"?
<Barre> amelia: jo, det gör det väl :
<ePax> Jag kan logga in med usern på mysql i terminalen men inte på phpmyadmin... samma user pass?
<ePax> Är det mysql som spökar eller?
<Coffe> läser sudo-ldap manualen . den säger netgroup, vad är det ?
<Barre> ePax: kan vara. om det är root användaren så brukar inte php-myadmin tillåta (defaul) root-användar inlogging
<larsemil> nej jag är så sjukt trött, får ingenting gjort alls. Så nu packar jag ihop
<Barre> ePax: annars kan det vara att du enbart tillåter användaren att logga in via en viss ipaddress (localhost) men phpmyadmin loggar in på en annan ip som inte har rättigheter för den användaren
<Barre> s/på/från/
<amelia> Barre: spännande.
<Barre> amelia: men om kunden har minsta känsla för kvalitet så ser jag inte er som konkurent ;)
<amelia> Barre: hahaha
<bamsefar> :D
<Barre> win 16
<amelia> Barre: fast å andra sidan, vill man köpa sin storagelösning från ett företag som bygger grävmaskiner också så kanske det kan duga. :)
<bamsefar> amelia: Fet bundling, tungt san.. Man får en hitachi-truck på köpet.
<bamsefar> Köp 4 san, få en grävmaskin!
<bamsefar> Köp bruna fiberkablar, få en borrmaskin!
<bamsefar> Det kan ju inte ibm lösa. :P
<amelia> hahahaha
<Barre> amelia: allt mellan brödrost och kärnkraftverk via snabbtåg... snacka om helhetsleverantör ;)
<amelia> Barre: hehe
<Barre> bamsefar: +1
<HeMan> men är inte hitachi japanska för brus?
<Barre> men faktum är att VI enbart jobbar med IT, server och storage och tillhörande mjukvaror... sen att vi tillhör en koncern är en annan femma
<amelia> jo, får faktiskt ge bamsefar den alltså.. vore fiffigt med en truck till vissa san..
<HeMan> amelia: men du kanske kan få dig en IBM hardhatt nu?
<Barre> HeMan: vet inte, men Hitachi är en stad där Hitachi började sin verksamhet genom att börja laga motorer för 101 år sen..
<HeMan> amelia: dom som följer med zSeries-kärrorna
<amelia> HeMan: ja!!! en sån måste jag ju få tag i!
<amelia> IBM fyller 100 år imorgon. :D det var då företagen som skulle bli IBM gick ihop..
<Barre> men.... IBM tog ju inte namnet IBM förens 1924 (om jag inte missminner mig)...
<amelia> Barre: precis, de heter CTR från 1911.
<speakman> hm - vad heter libcurl's utvecklingspaket?
<speakman> det finns inget libcurl-dev
<yeager> $ apt-cache search libcurl|grep dev
<peppis> vart hittar jag de program jag installerat?
<dagon_> i menyn?
<dagon_> HEJ KANALEN!
 * dagon_ är nykter igen
<spacebug-> !
<peppis> ok
<Markslap> dagon_: :)
<Markslap> dagon_: Inte länge till dock eller?
<dagon_> vi får väl se :P
<Philip5> dagon_: är du tillbaka på riktigt nu?!?! :D
<dagon_> japp :)
<Philip5> woohoo
<Philip5> tyckte du hållit dig borta lite väl mycket
<dagon_> jaså?
<Philip5> dagon_: har ju inte haft någon att snacka GoT med ;)
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> sett senaste avsnittet?
<Philip5> självklart
<dagon_> jag diggade inte slutet
<Philip5> slutade det som du trodde?
<dagon_> stark var ju en given ledare ffs
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> och drogo mår risigt
<dagon_> jag trodde först att lilltjejen skulle döda joffrey
<Philip5> aha
<dagon_> hon var sugen iaf
<Philip5> men så blev det inte
<dagon_> det såg man på henne
<Philip5> jepp
<dagon_> fast vem hade inte varit det?
<Philip5> precis
<dagon_> hoppas Drogo överlever iaf
<dagon_> men han blir nog inte glad isf att hans häst är död
<Philip5> tycker det var synd bara att de inte hade med några slagfältscener alls från när de tillfångatog jamie
<dagon_> nä, det var synd
<Philip5> det gick lite fort. de bara kom ridande med honom helt plötsligt
<dagon_> blev lite hastigt att de bara kom dragandes med honom
<dagon_> haha!
<dagon_> great minds think alike
<Philip5> i boken är det ett stort slag som är lite av vändpunkten i storyn och som återberättas delar av lite här och var
<Philip5> tror du jamie ligger risigt till med sitt huvud då? ;)
<dagon_> nja, det hänger väl rätt löst skulle jag tro :P
<dagon_> vilken konstig vändning med dvärgen också
<dagon_> och horan
<Philip5> hehe, jag säger inget
<Philip5> tycker shae var lite fel castad från den bild jag har av henne också från boken för hon ska vara liten och timid men lite charmigt retsam
<Philip5> men hon kanske duger
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> fina tudor iaf
<dagon_> det har varit lite för lite naket detta avsnittet
<Philip5> jo kanske
<Philip5> sedan tror jag du skulle bli en walder frey när du blir gammal. bitter, syrlig och lagom elak men omgift minst 11 gånger och ha fler barn än du kan komma ihåg namnet på :D
<Philip5> gubben de fick förhandla med om att passera floden
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> och ha en rädd liten 15-åring
<Philip5> precis... säkert din still som gammal gubbe ;)
<dagon_> hehe
<Philip5> mest se om sitt eget skinn
<dagon_> :>
<Philip5> har du räknat ut hela storyn i alla komman de böckerna nu?
<dagon_> inte egentligen
<dagon_> jag tar det som det kommer :)
<realubot> Snacka Linux annars...
<realubot> ...stänger Canonical kanalen.
<Philip5> vi kan snacka om realubot annars.... då kommer den stängas diiiirekt
<dagon_> :D
<Philip5> dagon_: trist bara att det inte är mer än ett avsnitt kvar och sedan får man väl säkert vänta ett år eller så på säsong 2
<ePax> Barre, Tack... fixa det med phpmyadmin... usern hade * som host med addade enbart localhost så det funkade
<Coffe> så ett /48 nät beställt.
<yeager> ipv4?
<Coffe> ipv6
<Coffe> HeMan,  vad anv ni för ipv6 router ?
<Coffe> men nu ska jag allt gå hem för dagen
<Coffe> Hej
<staccers> hej! tänkte försöka få igång mina skärmar igen.. fast denna gång vill jag inte installera om nästan hela skiten. nästa gång jag kommer till terminalen istället för interface, finns det något backupsätt?
<staccers> dvs sätta en punkt på hur jag hade det nu och sedan återställa till den punkten.. istället för att installera om alla grafikinställningar.
<cahoot> ominstallation är ett oskick som inte ska behöva tillgripas öht, den enda fil som sköter 'grafik' är väl xorg.conf
<spacebug-> man kan väl dra in både kubuntu-desktop och ubuntu-desktop på samma burk va? Sen bara välja i gdm/kdm vad man vill in i?
<yeager> ja
<spacebug-> ok
<Rovi> Kanske någon kan hjälpa mig? Försöker att lägga till en VPN, dock så är bara knappen grå, fast att jag både laddat hem allt som jag borde behöva och startat om network manager. Vad gör jag nu :(
<mieowww> För faaaaaaaaaaaaaan vilket jävla tjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat om moooooooooooolnet varje dag på IDG...
<mieowww> Jag vill spränga deras kontor p.g.a. deras tjat om molnhelvetet.
<mieowww> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.389880/molnet-tar-over-varlden
<cahoot> mieowww, enkelt löst: echo 127.0.0.1 idg.se >> /etc/hosts
<mieowww> Nej...
<mieowww> Då får man inga andra nyheter heller.
<johanbr> kor allt genom en proxy som ersatter "molnet" med "tomtarna"
<speakman> IDG - Svensk teknisk skvallertidning
<CasperN> haha IDG och dess vurmande för molnlösningar
<CasperN> att de aldrig tröttnar
<mieowww> Det är för att de röker på varje dag på redaktionen och blir höga som moln.
<mieowww> De svävar runt där uppe.
<mieowww> Och därför promotar de alltid molnet.
<mieowww> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.389880/vi-älskar-det-jävla-molnkuket
<Zambezi> Är någon sugen på nytt ram? http://www.inet.se/artikel/5308807/kukram-2gb-1x2048mb-1333mhz
<mieowww> Varför i helvetes jävla bögfitta har de OLIKA priser beroende på om det är på nätet eller i butik?!?!?!?!
<mieowww> He ETT pris för varje vara.
<mieowww> "Vi vill gärna att du skriver ett test/review om våra produkter, tack!" <-- IG- i svenska också...
<realubot> mieowww: Olika kostnader.
<realubot> mieowww: Internetbutiken har inte samma kostnader för personal, lagerhållning, lokalhyra e.t.c.
<cahoot> mieowww, varför tycker du du kan använda kanalen som språklig soptunna?
<realubot> Zambezi: Rekommenderar du Intet?
<realubot> *Inet
<mieowww> cahoot: För att jag är bäst och va?
<Zambezi> realubot: Men, det var ju produktnamnet som var roligt. Kuk ju!
<realubot> Zambezi: Jo. Varför heter idg-artikeln så?
<realubot> Är det en kuk-hacker i farten eller?
<Philip5> hehe, helt galen tjej på tv3 nu i lyxfällan... tror hon vore nått för dagon_ :D
<realubot> Philip5: Hm, är det repriser?
<Philip5> vet inte
<Zambezi> Philip5: Åh, repris...
<realubot> Philip5: http://www.tv3play.se/format/play?fid=1091
<Philip5> men tjejen har ju noll koll
<realubot> Avsnitt 12?
<Philip5> lever i en egen drömvärld
<Zambezi> Philip5: Hon är en stureplanshora. :-/
<Philip5> bara en riktig wannabee
<realubot> Aha, Jackie Ferms kompis. :D
<Zambezi> realubot: Men, det står ju kukram. :-D
<Philip5> hon är arbetslös men tycker det är för komplicerat att fylla i a-kassakorten för de pratar inte samma språk som hon för de vill ju att hon ska fylla i en massa datum och veta vad hon gjorde då och då... :O
<Philip5> så då struntar hon i det och köper grejer på kredit istället
<realubot> Zambezi: Ja, ja.
<Philip5> realubot: det är visst avsnitt 3
<realubot> En miljon i skulder. Lika bra att gå i personlig konkurs. Det går ju inte att bli kvitt annars.
<Philip5> jodå, om man har en villa värd två miljoner :)
<realubot> Philip5: Hm, är det inte avsnitt 10, det tredje i ordningen?
<realubot> Hon påstår att hon får ut 20 papp efter skatt. Det är ju inte så illa.
<spacebug-> var ligger listan (i vilken fil) över inloggningsalternativen i gdm? Alltså inte användare utan tex ubuntu/ubuntu-classic mm?
<xyzp> hej å hå, nån som ser mig?
<realubot> spacebug-: Nej, nej.
<xyzp> ok
<realubot> spacebug-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<spacebug-> njea inte grub alltså utan gdm
<spacebug-> ah här va dom /usr/share/xsessions
<realubot> spacebug-: Ja, ja. Jag är trött.
<realubot> spacebug-: http://maketecheasier.com/customize-the-gdm-sessions-list/2010/08/08
<realubot> Login Screen
<realubot> Philip5: Akta dig för sådana brudar Phillie.
<CasperN> http://it.slashdot.org/story/11/06/15/1354258/EU-Ministers-Seek-To-Ban-Creation-of-Hacking-Tools
<Philip5> dagon_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FpMUdteYBM   :D
<realubot> CasperN: Mhm, intressant.
<mieowww> EU är Europas cancer.
<mieowww> Sprider sig och förpestar varje land.
<CasperN> haha facepalm
<mieowww> Och Euron är det mest efterblivna idioterna kokat ihop.
<CasperN> håller med dig
<CasperN> lämna skeppet innan det sjunker
<mieowww> Jag skulle skapa mitt eget land i ett hjärtslag om jag hade resurserna.
<CasperN> "Put that compiler down and step back. Slowly!"
<CasperN> lol
<mieowww> Eller åtminstone en större by innuti Sverige eller dylikt, med egna lagar och oberoende.
<maxjezy> EU är bara en del av new world order
<maxjezy> it's going to fuck you all
<maxjezy> låter så hemskt när man säger det på svenska
<CasperN> äh, politiskt trams hör inte hemma på freenode
<peppis> Någon som vet något bra sätta att spara filer så vännerna kan komma åt de?
<CasperN> dropbox
<CasperN> skapa en gemensam mapp
<CasperN> IDG skulle bli stolta över dig om du gjorde det
<CasperN> finns ett antal liknande lösningar http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_online_backup_services
<peppis> CasperN: ok, dropdox har väl inte så stor plats
<CasperN> 2-3gb typ
<amelia> *gäsp*
<CasperN> äh finns väl bättre sätt, sätt upp en ftp eller något
<peppis> CasperN: ok, minmusik mapp är ca 25gb
<peppis> CasperN: vet inte hur man sätter upp en ftp
<CasperN> du vet väl ändå hur man googlar?
<CasperN> det borde räcka
<peppis> CasperN: mm
<HeMan> jag skulle nog köra apache
<HeMan> alternativt "python -m SimpleHTTPServer"
<maxjezy> finns det något filhanterings program som man kan hantera filmer med bra?
<maxjezy> istället för att se en thumb av avi filen
<maxjezy> så vill ja ha omslaget för filmen
<peppis> HeMan: ok?
<HeMan> maxjezy: xbmc?
<HeMan> peppis: python-raden startar en web-server på port 8000 med det bibliotek du står i
<maxjezy> HeMan: funkar det installera i ubuntu eller måste man installera det över hela skiten
<CasperN> gloobus gillar jag som plugin till nautilus iaf
<HeMan> maxjezy: det går bra att installer i Ubuntu
<HeMan> maxjezy: men beroende på vad du vill göra kan det vara lite väl häftigt
<maxjezy> ja vill bara ha ett bibliotek av filmer
<maxjezy> lite struktur
<maxjezy> så man får lite känsla när man väljer film
<HeMan> nått tips på hur man ska underhålla en chroot-installation av ubuntu?
<CasperN> då är nog xbmc ändå nice
<HeMan> som det är nu så muttrar den över att vissa paket inte går installera eftersom det inte går starta dom
<CasperN> maxjezy: http://enna.geexbox.org/screenshots.html
<CasperN> har även stöd för fjärrkontroll
<maxjezy> najs
<maxjezy> testar den
<maxjezy> verkar som någon resurs inte är tillgänglig
<peppis> HeMan: ok, får testa
<maxjezy> reboot
<chees> hej är kubuntu trevligar eän ubuntu?
<HeMan> chees: beror på vem du frågar
<CasperN> frågar man Philip5 så är svaret ja
<HeMan> chees: frågar du Philip5 så är det
<HeMan> CasperN: :)
<maxjezy> någon process använder APT
<maxjezy> hur får jag veta vilken
<maxjezy> precis startat datorn
<maxjezy> varken aptitude eller apt-get funkar
<chees> ok
<chees> kör senaste ubuntu
<chees> tkr den är så hjävla jobbig :P
<CasperN> då lär inte kubuntu bli bättre, allt kde är bara jobbigare :)
<Philip5> chees: kubuntu är astrevligt! :D
<chees> :)
<maxjezy> det är nice med kubuntu tills man ska göra något
<maxjezy> då blir det bara jobbigt
<chees> göra vdå
<maxjezy> anything
<maxjezy> använda datorn
<chees> vad är de som gör de mer jobbigare än ubuntu?
<maxjezy> typ, ställa in skärmar va ett helskottas göra som ja inte lyckades med
<maxjezy> hitta saker
<chees> ok
<maxjezy> fint skrivbord dock
<chees> va de jag gillade med skrivbordet osv
<maxjezy> men, ingen som vet vad det är för process som kör apt
<chees> ok
<CasperN> bbbbbloatware
<chees> kör du senaste ubuntu?
<peppis> Hur gör man för att kunna se datorerna i nätet?
<maxjezy> peppis: kolla i nätverks tjosan
<chees> maxjezy kör du senaste betan av ubuntu
<maxjezy> [sudo] password for administrator:
<maxjezy> E: Kunde inte erhålla låset /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resursen tillfälligt otillgänglig)
<maxjezy> E: Kunde inte låsa administrationskatalogen (/var/lib/dpkg/). Använder en annan process den?
<maxjezy> nej, jag kör nog en äldre version
<chees> ok
<maxjezy> mint 10
<chees> aja får se hur jag gör
<chees> tro ja tkr menu systemet är luddigt i ubuntu
<dagon_> tacka vet jag linux mint med gnome 2.32
<peppis> maxjezy: verkar inte gå mellan win och ubunt
<maxjezy> peppis: har du samba?
<peppis> nej
<maxjezy> installera samba på båda datorerna :)
<peppis> maxjezy: ok
<chees> kan man spara loggar osv i pidgin?
<maxjezy> loggarna sparas nog inte i pidgin i sig utan någon annanstans
<maxjezy> om man nu har logging igång
<chees> Philip5 kör du 32 eller 64 bitars av kubuntu
<chees> ok
<chees> undra om de går ta backup på pidgin data
<bamsefar> Barre: Är comvault coolt eller?
<peppis> maxjezy: heter de bara samba?
<maxjezy> http://www.samba.org/
<Philip5> chees: 64 bit
<realubot> chees: Du kan spara loggar i Pidgin ja. Det finns ett sådant alternativ i inställningarna i Pidgin.
<chees> asså
<chees> vill ta backup på dom
<realubot> chees: .purple/logs/
<realubot> i din Hemkatalog.
<chees> i filsystem?
<realubot> chees: Okrypterade html-filer. Det är bara att kopiera katalogen med loggar.
<realubot> chees: i filsystemet ja, men du måste först ha valt att spara loggar i Pidgins inställningar.
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<speakman> canada?
<peppis> maxjezy: är för trött för att fixa denu
<realubot> chees: Tools -> Preferences -> Logging
<chees> japp
<chees> det har ja sen länge
<maxjezy> peppis: jag förstår det
<realubot> chees: Se till att logging är på och kolla i katalogen .purple/logs
<peppis> maxjezy: hörs kanske imorn
<chees> varts er jag den katalogen exakt
<maxjezy> peppis: de gör vi nog
<maxjezy> i din hemkatalog
<maxjezy> tryck ctrh + h
<maxjezy> eller om det är allt + h
<maxjezy> så ser du dold skit
<peppis> maxjezy: :D
<realubot> chees: Ctrl+H i Nautilus för att visa dolda filer.
<realubot> *dolda filer och kataloger.
<realubot> chees: Det ligger en katalog som heter .purple/logs i din Hemkatalog men du måste trycka Ctrl+H så du ser alla dolda filer och kataloger.
<Linda^> Tja!
<realubot> chees: .purple är dold. Det är därför den har en punkt framför namnet.
<realubot> Linda^: Haj haj
<Linda^> hej realubot
<maxjezy> tjena Linda^
<realubot> Linda^: Wzup baby?
<Linda^> realubot: it's chill! Själv?
<Linda^> maxjezy: Tja!
<maxjezy> Linda^: vad gör vi ikväll då?
<chees> soft hittade!
<chees> tack som fan real
<chees> :)!
<Linda^> maxjezy: Ingen aning om vad du gör. Jag kom hem från liseberg för en stund sen.. Tänkte väl glo på serie nu.
<chees> uj
<chees> 260 meg hela mapen?
<maxjezy> var kan man följa månförmörkelsen
<Linda^> juste..
<Linda^> där det är molnfritt? :D
<chees> Philip5 tro du mitt telenor funkar i kubuntu
<chees> eller tro du man måste dra in nått plugins
<chees> fick dra in usb modeswitch i ubuntu för att få den att fungera
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgUieQsR4YI&feature=youtu.be
<maxjezy> där ser ni förmörkelsen live
<maxjezy> håll händerna över täcket!
<CasperN> största händelsen i mitt liv!
<CasperN> <3
<Dynamit> jag har skumt problem skriver jag in http://84.55.71.22/annat så kommer mappen fram men inte innehållet
<realubot> chees: Kul att det löste sig.
<chees> kan usb mode switch för ubuntu fungera
<chees> i kubuntu
<Dynamit> varför ska du köra det för?
<chees> vilket?
<Dynamit> usb mode switch
<chees> för att få mit mobile bredband att fungera
<Dynamit> jag får det funka utan problem
<chees> ok
<Dynamit> har prövat med minst 2 olika moilt bredband att funka utan problem
<chees> hade strul förut får väll se
<chees> kör du kubuntu eller
<Dynamit> nej men Ubuntu kubuntu är mer eller mindre samma sak bara kde istället för gnome det är största skillnaden
<realubot> chees: Ja, det lär det göra.
<chees> ok
<chees> tack
<chees> får väll se om de är dumt val
<realubot> chees: Jag tror inte att usb-modeswitch har något med Skrivbordsmiljön att göra. Under skalet är det ju Kubuntu och Ubuntu samma sak.
<chees> står inte ut med 11,04 menu system längre
<Dynamit> jag har välldigt skumt problem
<Dynamit> det var ju det jag sa i det stora hela
<realubot> chees: Du kan ju köra med Classic om du väljer det när du loggar in i 11.04.
<Dynamit> jag har skumt problem skriver jag in http://84.55.71.22/annat så kommer mappen fram men inte innehållet
<Dynamit> funkat felfrit förut så vet inte vad felet är
<realubot> Dynamit: Du har kanske inte rätt att visa filerna i katalogen? Eller så har du inga filer där helt enkelt?
<realubot> Dynamit: Det finns ju inställningar i Apache som avgör om man får lista innehållet i en katalog eller inte.
<Dynamit> jo det finns
<Dynamit> innehåll
<Dynamit> jag ser den i telnet och i ftp
<Dynamit> och i ubuntu server
<Dynamit> men hur ska jag få den att fatta att indexera mapparna igen då?
<Dynamit> hur nu än det kan ändra sig själv
<chees> dumt val att testa kubuntu då
<lilleman72> realubot om jag vill ha MC på min linux...vart hittar jag den då??
<Philip5> chees: kubuntu är väl aldrig dumt?!?! :O
<chees> <.p
<chees> vet ej ej kört de
<chees> ska göra de nu
<realubot> lilleman72: Vad är MC=
<realubot> ?
<lilleman72> Midnight commander
<lilleman72> som en filhandterare fast i terminalen
<Philip5> chees: däremot kan det väl vara lite av en vanesak innan man känner sig hemma
<chees> ok
<chees> tkr de ser trevlligare ut än ubuntu hela menu systemet
<Philip5> något du inte gillar förutom att det är ovant?
<chees> tkr de nya såg riktigt läcket ut.
<Philip5> jag kör klassiska menyn i kde och inte den nya
<realubot> lilleman72: Ja, ja.
<Philip5> om du högerklickar på själva K-ikonen för startmenyn så kan du välja klassisk om du vill
<HeMan> lilleman72: sudo apt-get install mc
<chees> ok
<lilleman72> ty heise2k
<lilleman72> HeMan
<chees> va kan de va när fil kopigeringen verka låsa sig i bland ?
<realubot> lilleman72: Precis. Den finns ju i förrådet.
<lilleman72> asså var ligger förrådet?? jag har letat
<lilleman72> men jag e gammal & korkad så jag ser inget
<realubot> lilleman72: apt-cache show mc
<Philip5> chees: vet inte riktigt vad du menar men en nackdel ibland är just kopiering av filer för kde använder kio för hantering av filer som kan vara långsammare vid vissa grejer som t ex filkopiering
<realubot> lilleman72: Du installerar med kommandot som HeMan skrev.
<lilleman72> realubot du sa förrådet...då måste det ju finnas en lista med alla progg?+
<realubot> lilleman72: Ja, om du söker i Ubuntu Software Center eller med apt-cache search mc
<lilleman72> ahh
<realubot> lilleman72: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<chees> ok
<chees> det är kopigeringen i ubuntu
<realubot> DÄr har du adresserna som ingår i ditt förråd.
<realubot> lilleman72: Det finns i Ubuntu Software Center också. Någonstans i menyn så finns Software Sources.
<realubot> Samma adresser som finns i sources.list-filen.
<mieowww> Varför kallas alltid jättar för "lille"-något.
<mieowww> *?
<mieowww> Borde heta jätteman t.ex.
<mieowww> Inte för att jag vet något om lilleman72, men han påminner mig om Lilleman och Lillebil (stora lastbilar).
<HeMan> lillebil började ju med pyttesmå taxibilar
<HeMan> mazda 121 har jag för mig
<mieowww> Jaså...
<mieowww> Och tydligen är Lillebil även ett tjejnamn... helt sjukt.
<HeMan> våran bankkontakt heter Lillebil
<mieowww> XD
<mieowww> Norskt?!
<maxjezy> hur dödar jag en aktivitet som jag inte vet vad den heter
<amelia> *gäsp*
<maxjezy> APT
<maxjezy> det är igång någonstans
<maxjezy> så ja inte kan installera
<Philip5> jaha, vad ska man nu hitta på i 2 tim 40 min...
<mieowww> Philip5: Du kan läsa detta: http://www.sanedrivel.com/article/4680/the-zelda-video-games-would-be-far-more-enjoyable-without-those-pesky-dungeons
<Philip5> har aldrig varit något zelda-fan så jag hänger nog inte med
<KiviE> så du väntar på matchstart du med Philip5 :)
<Philip5> KiviE: yes
<Philip5> KiviE: ska du kolla?
<KiviE> ja jag hade tänkt det men funderar om det blir lite sömn först eller om man bara ska hålla sig vaken
<Philip5> KiviE: jo det är ju lite utmaning men det är ju en avgörande match
<Philip5> hoppas den inte blir som den förra bara
<KiviE> ja jag har ju missat de andra och det kan ju bli en grym match
<Philip5> då blir det inte så spännande
<Philip5> jag har bara missat match 3 och 4
<KiviE> såg en halv period av en av matcherna och sen somna jag om, när boston har haft hemmaplan har det ju inte gått vägen alls
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> skulle inte alls förvåna mig om bostan tar hem det här
<Philip5> boston
<KiviE> inte mig heller men hoppas att sedinarna kan leda vancover till vinst
<Philip5> hoppas jag också. boston har ju mer eller mindre punktmarkerat bort sedinarna
<KiviE> ja det ska bli spännande att se
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/user/kladblog#p/u/11/xb8eyYr2d_Y
<maxjezy> någon som vet varför de beter sig som de gör i den videon
<maxjezy> vad har folket på bussen gjort, och varför är de inte välkomna?
<Philip5> maxjezy: det är väl från konflikten i forna yugoslavien
<maxjezy> fin buss iaf
<Philip5> nja
<Philip5> såg rätt öststatig ut
<Umeaboy> Förmodligen är nazister som fördrivs.
<speakman> dags för månförmörkelse?
<Umeaboy> Det är norska de pratar iaf.
<Philip5> Umeaboy: tror jag inte
<Philip5> är nog bosnier, serbier eller muslimer
<Umeaboy> Men jag hör ju att de snackar norska.
<Umeaboy> De säger ju Norgew norge norge i slutet.
<Umeaboy> Norge
<Philip5> tror du är full
<Umeaboy> Philip5: Inte mer än vad du är på en Lördag.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Philip5> tsss
<Umeaboy> You asked for it.
<Umeaboy> Not me.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Umeaboy> Har någon sett denna då?
<Umeaboy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3h6kOLYGtI
<Umeaboy> Nog för att han har gått över till ett annat OS som är stängt, men iaf.
<Umeaboy> Den var lite komisk.
<chees> philip5 är du kvar
<amelia> woho! idag är den stora dagen!!
<chees> wohoo
<chees> nu kör man kubuntu:)
<chees> den va kalas
<chees> äntligen ett fungerande skrivbords system :)
<amelia> http://www.linuxchick.se/2011/06/16/ibm-100-years/
<realubot> Kukbuntu
<realubot> *fniss* *fniss*
<maxjezy> amelia: error 404?
<realubot> Linda^: Det är bra med mig. Jag kollade några avsnitt av skuldfällan.
<amelia> maxjezy: jo, upptäckte det.
<amelia> nu är det lagat..
<Philip5> den där chees är inte så dum ändå... ;P
<maxjezy> grattis IBM
<chees> aja
<Philip5> chees: jo jag är här
<chees> tack flr hjälpen real
<chees> och Philip5!
<Philip5> chees: visst är det najs med kde :)
<chees> kubuntu är grymt trevligt
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> och kde anpassade program också
<Philip5> som digikam och amarok
<Philip5> bra skit
<chees> va kan de bero på när texten ser tjock och konstig ut?
<Philip5> att du har en för hög dpi på texten
<Philip5> gå in och sätt force fonts dpi till 96
<chees> oki
<chees> tack
<Philip5> gör du i system settings > apperance > fonts
<Philip5> det är möjlgt att du måste logga ut och in för att det ska börja gälla på alla ställen
<chees> man gör det vid teckensnitt?
<Philip5> det heter det kanske om du kör på svenska
<chees> ok
<amelia> Philip5: har du läst min blog.
<chees> köd du med kde egna web läsare?
<Philip5> nej
<chees> ok
<Philip5> och nej
<chees> jag kör med crhome
<Philip5> kör med firefox
<chees> ok
<Philip5> vad har du för blog?
<amelia> Philip5: http://www.linuxchick.se/2011/06/16/ibm-100-years/
<Philip5> kör du kopete nu också istället för pidgin?
<amelia> Philip5: men försök inte läsa den i IE. det går inte. :P
<Philip5> amelia: :D
<chees> ni som kör chrome här har ni sett nått bra mail check plugins?
<amelia> Philip5: chrome, firefox och opera funkar bra.. IE not so much..
<Philip5> amelia: har du börjat prata om ibm i termer av "vi"?!? :D
<Umeaboy> Jag brukar använda mail-notification för panelen.
<chees> ok
<chees> fungera den br amot hotmail
<Philip5> chees: kör du kopete nu också istället för pidgin?
<chees> ne l ain pidgin :P
<chees> vill ha nått jag kan köra dubbla msn på
<Linda^> realubot: cool
<Philip5> chees: går väl bra med kopete för det
<Philip5> kopete är standard kde-IM
<chees> går de köra dubbla konto i ett där då?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> och olika sorters förstås
<chees> ok
<amelia> Philip5: inte vad jag vet. :P
<chees> vet du om den stöder qq chat
<amelia> Philip5: har jag det?
<Philip5> amelia: nej jag frågade
<Philip5> chees: vad är qq?
<Umeaboy> chees: Har inte testat, men prova.
<amelia> Philip5: det är ju lite som att prata om gud i termer av "vi" :P
<Philip5> Umeaboy: kör du fortfarande mandriva?
<chees> ok
<Umeaboy> Philip5: Nej.
<Philip5> Umeaboy: vad är det som gäller nu då?
<Umeaboy> Mageia.
<chees> qq chat använder dom nere i kina
<Philip5> chees: jo jag kollade nu och man kan lägga till qq-konton i samma
<D0minat0r> blah kan inte nån ringa vancouver o be dom börja spela matchen redan
<chees> ok
<mieowww> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-n95ZbuoM44 <-- Va? Kan någon förklara för mig vad detta ska föreställa? Tror de att de är coola? Roliga? Vad?!
<chees> aja får se på d sen
<chees> tack för tipset
<chees> hur ser jag dålda filer i kubuntu
<Philip5> i dolhin så väljer du att visa dolda filer i menyn
<Philip5> i sådana där browsefönster man får upp ibland så har du en liten ikon för inställningar där du kan välja att visa dem också
<Philip5> chees: så har du ju en massa extra goodis här om du vill anpassa mer: http://kde-look.org/
<Philip5> http://kde-apps.org/ är ju en annan kul källa att titta runt i
<chees> tack
<chees> detta system va bara för bra
<Philip5> chees: du kan också lägga till kubuntu-teamets egna externa PPA så får du uppdateringar av KDE vartefter de kommer
<chees> ok
<Philip5> kde 4.6.4 är senaste och den går att uppdatera via den
<chees> oh
<chees> får lägga in ppa manuellt?
<Philip5> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-release-464
<Philip5> ja
<chees> man är baar lite ovan
<chees> hhee
<Philip5> jo så är det
<Philip5> men ju mer van man blir ju bättre blir det också
<chees> jopp
<chees> vad är kde teamet ppa
<Philip5> kolla länken ovan
<chees> addar jag bara adressen som de står
<Philip5> chees: du gör så här: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<chees> jo la in den där ppa
<chees> jösses va updateringar den hade
<chees> la in 154 updateringar förut
<chees> nu hade dena ppa 154 med
<chees> aja
<chees> till och med telenor 3g modemet gick in auto
<chees> tilloch med mycke bättre speed nu
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> den innehåller en del nytt
<chees> vad är kde plångbok?
<Philip5> den är som gnomes keychain
<Philip5> lagrar lösenord krypterade på ett ställe
<Philip5> mot ett lösen
<chees> ok
<maxjezy> så glömmer man alla andra lösen
<maxjezy> för man bara använder lösenordet till plånboken
<D0minat0r> maxjezy: precis
<chees> finns de nån typ den här dator ikon som windows har eller är det dophin som gäller för det
<maxjezy> funkar fingeravtrycksläsare i linux?
<Philip5> jo men oavsett så är det bättre att ha dem lagras där än att du knappar in dem och de ligger som plain text på datorn som de brukar göra annars
<maxjezy> Philip5: jo, därför man har bluetooth login/logut
<maxjezy> och krypterar /home
#ubuntu-se 2011-06-16
<Philip5> chees: du har liknande sådant i dolphin
<rolfblidborg> Hallå! :)
<maxjezy> tjena rolfblidborg
<chees> oki
<chees> så man kan koma åt den andra disken
<chees> enklare
<Philip5> umm
<maxjezy> vad tror ni man får för en begagnad netbook idag?
<maxjezy> samsung, nästan oanvänd
<chees> 1500-2000 kanske
<chees> folk vill inte ge nått längre för data
<chees> i polarens data shop där ska kunderna hålla på och pruta och ha sig
<maxjezy> får ja 1500 är jag nöjd
<chees> sten hrd den marknaden nu
<maxjezy> tänkte sälja båda mina netbooks
<maxjezy> på tradera
<chees> ok
<chees> tradera hatar mig :)
<maxjezy> vadårå?
<chees> sa dom va korrupta indioter
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/Netbook-Asus-EeePC-1001PX-Atom-N450-1GB-160GB-W7S-10-1-Black-auktion_340823_134658894
<maxjezy> den ligger ju på 1200 redan
<maxjezy> en asus lixom
<maxjezy> då borde samsung gå dyrare
<chees> jo
<maxjezy> mina har dessutom 250 gb hårddisk
<maxjezy> istället för 160
<chees> oh ok
<chees> sjka du inte ha laptop alls te soman
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad är det för samsung?
<mieowww> Sämsung.
<maxjezy> n140 och nc10
<maxjezy> realubot:
<realubot> Mm
<realubot> maxjezy: http://www.blocket.se/goteborg?q=Samsung+nc10&cg=5020&w=3&st=s&c=0&ca=15&l=0&md=th
<realubot> maxjezy: 2000 kr kanske?
<realubot> maxjezy: 2000-3000, mer troligt 2000-2500 kr? Eller vad tror du?
<chees> det med tradera är att jag har haft en del strul med dom
<maxjezy> får man 2 lax är det ju nice
<chees> och dom vägra agera
<mieowww> Tradera är utsugare.
<realubot> maxjezy: Varför kränger du dina netbooks? Har du köpt ny dator?
<maxjezy> realubot: jag vill köpa ny
<chees> jo dom rä utsugare
<chees> men sjukaste r att de fungerar grymt bra att sälja på tradera
<maxjezy> realubot: tänkte en sån här http://www.siba.se/Products/Product.aspx?id=4066408
<realubot> maxjezy: Testa att lägga ut dom för 2500 st. Om du inte säljer så lägg ut dom för 2000 kr/st istället. En annons kostar ju bara 20 kr eller vad det är. Det är värt att testa 2500-3000 kr en omgång först om du inte har bråttom.
<maxjezy> sant
<realubot> maxjezy: En 27" bildskärm annars då?
<maxjezy> realubot: LED
<maxjezy> kostar
<realubot> maxjezy: http://www.inet.se/kategori/75/27-/34/samsung
<maxjezy> tänkte hålla mig i 4000 kr klassen
<realubot> maxjezy: Är det riktig LED då? Nej?
<realubot> Det är något fusk eller?
<realubot> maxjezy: En 27" bildskärm är ju billigare än TV:n.
<maxjezy> iofs, bättre upplösning på en datorskärm antar jag
<realubot> Samsun nc10 får du kanske vara nöjd om du får 1800-2000 kr.
<maxjezy> jag köpte den för 1500 precis :)
<realubot> Jaha, men när man kollar på Blocket så ser det ju ut som om dom ligger ute för 1800-2000 kr.
<realubot> maxjezy: Din TV är 200 kr billiare på Dustin: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=593054&o=inkfrakt
<Philip5> så där då... då har man packat senaste nvidia drivers 275.09.07 stable :)
<realubot> Philip5: Tur för dig. Annars vet vi inte vad vi hade gjort.
<Philip5> precis
<maxjezy> Philip5: vill du låna ut lite datorkraft senare?
<Philip5> maxjezy: du har väl massor med sånt... mer än du behöver för cycles ;)
<maxjezy> Philip5: näe
<maxjezy> jag har en riggad robot som ska animeras
<maxjezy> och renderas i cycles
<maxjezy> tänkte om du ville rendera 500 frames med 200 passes/frame
<Philip5> tss
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är Full HD på datorbildskrämen.
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> maxjezy: Din TV har upplösningen 1366 x 768.
<maxjezy> ja, de va inte så himla bra
<maxjezy> blir nog skärm då iaf
<realubot> maxjezy: Bildskärmen har ju Full HD, vad är det? 1890 x ... ?
<maxjezy> 1920?
<maxjezy> 1080?
<realubot> 1920x1080
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Det är ju betydligt bättre.
<maxjezy> jo, så sant så
<realubot> Eller gör LED så att det blir bättre i.a.f. på något konstigt sätt?
<maxjezy> LED ger ju bättre färger tycker jag
<realubot> Står ju så här om en Samsung-bildskärm: "Samsung SA350H är en bildskärm med LED-teknik och en design som överträffar förväntningarna."
<maxjezy> när jag jämnför mot min TFT
<realubot> Jag trro inte det är äkta LED? Det kostar jättemycket?
<maxjezy> näe, led rasar ju i pris som fan nu
<realubot> Aha, ok.
<maxjezy> de kommer nog någon ny LED teknologi snart
<realubot> maxjezy: Mhm, men det är låg upplösning på TV du tittade på. Jag undrar om det kompenseras av att det är LED annars så finns det ju lika billiga LCD på 42". :S
<realubot> 1366 x 768 ör väl HD Ready?
<realubot> *är
<maxjezy> ja
<realubot> Nej, det är det nog inte.
<maxjezy> 1280x720 är HD
<maxjezy> min kamera kör på det
<maxjezy> och den har HD
<maxjezy> 720 och 1080 är båda HD
<chees> usch för telenor mobilt bredband!!!
<chees> så se g t
<maxjezy> tittar man på tuben så ser man ju olika kvaliter
<maxjezy> 240
<maxjezy> 360
<maxjezy> osv
<maxjezy> alla grundar ju på gradantal
<maxjezy> 360 grader
<maxjezy> ett varv
<maxjezy> 720 två varv
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja, men 1280x720 är inte Full HD.
<maxjezy> endast 1 % av LED teknologin komer från Europa/mellanöstern
<maxjezy> resten kommer från asien typ
<maxjezy> 6 % från USA dock
<maxjezy> i kina så ska de belysa hela städer med LED
<maxjezy> motorvägar med
<maxjezy> The policies to light up a thousand kilometers of roadway with 100,000 high-powered LED streetlights and ten cities with 10,000 LED streetlamps have clearly shown China's resolve in promoting LED technology on a grand scale. "China is currently the world's largest LCD TV and automotive lighting market, and the world's second largest lighting market," said Lin. A source at Formosa Epitaxy mentioned that China invested close to CNY 30 billion in
<maxjezy>  the LED industry in 2010. Approximately 50% of this investment went to mid and upstream ventures. China may have completed the LED supply chain, but it still relies upon Taiwan imports for most of its key equipment and components.
<Stockholm_Angel> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykwqXuMPsoc ubuntu 11.4 theme song
<Linda^> O.o
<chees> faan
<chees> ;(
<Philip5> Linda^: gå och lägg dig
<chees> glömde backupa mailen
<Philip5> chees: trist
<chees> sa ta n
<maxjezy> är filmen Cube bra?
<Linda^> Philip5: make me
<maxjezy> från 1997
<chees> heh eja
<chees> glömde bort va för hushmail jag har
<Philip5> maxjezy: den är lite som saw-filmerna men inte lika mycket gore
<Philip5> inte lika "bra" heller
<Philip5> KiviE: 5 min kvar :P
<maxjezy> jag gillar kuberna iaf :)
<maxjezy> fint dekorerade
<KiviE> mmm sitter spänt och väntar
<Philip5> KiviE: har du kanalen på tv? jag får kolla på stream :(
<KiviE> nä ser stream med
<chees> philip ska man dra in vcl?
<Philip5> funkar ju
<Philip5> chees: om man vill
<maxjezy> vad ska ni se?
<maxjezy> fotboll?
<Philip5> maxjezy: hockey
<KiviE> jo bra bild tycker jag
<maxjezy> vilka lirar?
<Philip5> sista avgörande i nhl-finalen
<Philip5> vancover - boston
<chees> eller är dragon en bra spelare?
<Philip5> jag gillar den inte rent som gränssnitt
<chees> va de gäller bild mässigt osv
<chees> ok
<chees> vilken föreslår du?
<Philip5> dragon är kanske den som default kommer med kde men jag föredrar både xine och vlc då
<Philip5> tycker det är mer en smaksak
<maxjezy> buggiga spelare kommer som default
<maxjezy> det är nog lite nackdelen med de flesta distros
<chees> ok
<Philip5> maxjezy: gäller nog bara distar med gnome ;P
<Philip5> allt bara funkar bäst hela tiden med kde :P
<maxjezy> jo, kanske :)
<chees> :P
<maxjezy> tycker det är jävligt illa att gnome kommer med den där jävla spelaren
<maxjezy> vad den nu heter
<maxjezy> med funktioner som inte fungerar
<maxjezy> TOTEM
<chees> maxjezy byt du med nu :P
<maxjezy> till KDE?
<chees> ja
<chees> :P
<Philip5> KiviE: nu gäller det :P
<Philip5> KiviE: bara drygt att det är så mycket reklamavbrott och amerikansk reklam är så jäkla cheesey
<chees> la in en ppa för att updatera pidgin men i stället tog den bort det?
<KiviE> mm
<chees> vet du va de kan bero på Philip5
<KiviE> noo :(
<Philip5> KiviE: tycker vancover har spelat bäst hittlills men de har ju så jäkla svårt att få in den. thomas spelar grymt bra och är tät som attan
<Philip5> boston har varit mer effektiva i alla sina matcher
<chees> vet du va det kan vara när pidgin bara försvann från menu?
<chees> men står att den är installerad
<Philip5> att det måste ha avinstallerats
<Philip5> låter konstigt
<KiviE> jo håller med om att vancover spelar bättre men som du säger de får ju inte in pucken
<Philip5> känns nästan lite svenskt
<KiviE> haha ja
<chees> ok
<chees> skumt
<Philip5> kolla om du kan starta pidgin från terminalen
<chees> avinstallerade den men va samma sak
<chees> sån här bugg va ja med om i ubuntu 1 gång
<Philip5> är du säker på att den verkligen blivit installerad då och att den inte bryts i installationen?
<chees> ja den sa allt va installerat och klart
<chees_> Philip5 är du kvar
<mieowww> "Om detta är en offentlig eller delad dator, vänligen kom ihåg att checka ut genom menyn när du är klar." <-- Skulle ni säga att detta är svengelska?
<mieowww> Främst ang. ", vänligen"-delen.
<Philip5> KiviE: vaken fortfarande?
<Philip5> KiviE: vad tycker du om mål 3? galet mål
<KiviE> jo men ska nog lägga mig nu, orkar inte se tredje
<Philip5> verkar inte vara vancovers match alls. ingen tur alls på sin sidan heller
<Philip5> ser mörkt ut
<KiviE> ja det tredje målet var ju rätt tursamt
<Philip5> onekerligen. trodde det skulle bli bortdömt men inte
<KiviE> trodde inte jag dock, tyckte det såg helt riktigt ut
<Philip5> det lär pratas mycket om det efteråt
<Philip5> jo när jag såg reprisen så
<Philip5> men när han kom först så
<Linda^> Philip5: Sov!
<KiviE> men bostons målvakt är för bra och så spelar vancover lite sisådär
<Philip5> Linda^: kan ju inte somna före dig vet du väl
<Linda^> jag sover redan
<Linda^> sov nu!
<Philip5> KiviE: ja
<Philip5> men när boston har jättechara framför mål och en storspelande thomas så är det inte lätt att trockla in pucken
<Philip5> de måste ju spela runt dem istället för att bara mata på
<Philip5> lättare sagt än gjort men mata verkar ju inte funka
<KiviE> precis, de måste spela runt, tycker de har haft några lägen men det vill sig icke
<KiviE> aja, sängen nu och så hoppas jag att jag blir överraskad när jag läser tidningen imorgon
<Philip5> nä och någon gång har pucken tagit på någon skridsko, stutsat fel eller någon turklubba kommit åt den
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> ja då lär du bli överraskad
<Philip5> sedan spelar vancover lite för nätt när de börjar bli trötta
<Philip5> glömmer själva att de ska spela fysiskt
<chees_> Philip har du nån ide ang pidgin
<Philip5> kan du starta pidgin från en terminal?
<chees_> hur gör man det
<Philip5> menyn > system > konsole
<Philip5> skriv pidgin och sedan enter
<Philip5> vart har du installerat pidgin ifrån? den som kommer med ubuntu eller från annat  håll?
<chees_> la in dne via kde programhanterare
<Philip5> en ppa?
<chees_> ne via kde programcentral
<Philip5> alltså den version som kommer från ubuntu standard?
<chees_> ja
<chees_> sen la ja in en ppa utöver den
<chees_> som skulle updatera den
<choel> någon som vet var jag kan hitta conf filen för unity launcher?
<choel> vägrar behålla mina iconer i launchern efter logut/login.
<Philip5> chees_: då kanske det är något fel på paketen i den ppan
<Philip5> chees_: vilken ppa har du lagt till?
<Philip5> jaha då vann boston då
<HeMan> Morrn!
<andol> Förmiddag!
<Barre> morrn
<Barre> bamsefar: ja, det tycker jag... många feautures och functions. Faktum är att vi OEM:ar CommVault Simpana som vår storage management programvara HDPS
<bamsefar> Barre: Okaj
<Barre> bamsefar: men tänk på att simpana är först och främst en "storage management"-suite. Där backup/restore är en del av så mycket mer möjligheter...
<bamsefar> :)
<Barre> bamsefar: amelia borde ha lite erfarenhet av den...
<bamsefar> Ajo
<bamsefar> Är det dyrt eller?
<Barre> hälften av vad det är värt ;)
<bamsefar> Haha
<bamsefar> Barre, the salesman
<Barre> nej... den är inte i förhållandevis dyr
<bamsefar> Okej
<Barre> men det beror självklart på vilka behov och förutsättningar man har...
<bamsefar> SÃ¥klart
<bamsefar> Det vore ballt med bare metal restore, kan commvault det?
<Barre> vi har valt att paketera den i två olika licensformer. Per device/feature eller på fron-end-volume
<amelia> bamsefar: på pappret ja, i verkligheten nej.
<bamsefar> :)
<Barre> hahah
<amelia> been there, done that, got the shit from my customers... :P
<Barre> bamsefar: jag kan komma över och köra en dragning på HDPS om du vill... ett regelrätt nykundsbesök? :)
<bamsefar> Hahaha
<bamsefar> Kan vi inte ta några öl och en burgare istället?
<bamsefar> SÃ¥ kan du komma utan kostymen.
<amelia> och så får jag följa med och hosta diskret när Barre säger något som inte stämmer i verkligheten? ;)
<Barre> det är inte helt omöjligt... men det är i.o.f.s. bra med en white-board för att visualisera och förklara
<Barre> amelia: ta med dig halstabletter då amelia för du kommer nog få hosta ofta
<amelia> Barre: haha
<amelia> men sanningen är att den faktiskt är ett av de trevligare alternativen när inte ssh och rsync duger längre.
<amelia> och bare-metal restore problematiken dras alla med, varesig de vill erkänna det eller inte.
<bamsefar> Vi kör backuppc nu, det funkar riktigt bra faktiskt.
<amelia> nu har jag ju inte fått möjlighet att prova TSM ännu som säkert är bäst i världen *disclamer*
<bamsefar> Ni får ha sån cage fight sen, TSM vs CommVault
<amelia> nu ska jag dock gå och decka en stund och kurera min migrän innan jag kräks..
<Barre> det är inte rättvist eftersom TSM ENBART kan backup/restore, vilket enbart är en liiiten del av vad datahantering handlar om. då får man bygga ytterligare silo för arkiv/srm/replikering/discovery/etc...
<Barre> dessutom så är Simpana den enda datamanagement/backup-restore programvaran (komersiella) som utveklats på "rätt" sida av 2000-talet :P
<Barre> </sale pith> ;D
<Coffe> Jefla duma ISP
<cHarNe2> Coffe: jasså?
<Coffe> ja,  tjafsar om prefix på mitt ipv6 nät. inte direkt så det är ont om adresser
<bamsefar> Coffe: Woot?
<Coffe> bamsefar,  jag har problem med att beställa mitt /48
<bamsefar> Okej, vad säger de då?
<bamsefar> Och vilken isp?
<Coffe> bahnhof
<Coffe> jag tror jag är inne på 8:e mailet om varför jag vill ha en 48 adress och inte en /64a
<Coffe> lite förvånad. för annars brukar teknikerna vara deras starka sida
<bamsefar> Det verkar ju konstigt. Antar att det är ett företag och inte hem till dig.
<Coffe> ja
<bamsefar> Vem pratar du med?
<Coffe> teknik@
<bamsefar> Aha, ingen specifik?
<Coffe> det var allt bra tyst här idag
<whomee> ne
<cHarNe2> jo, men visst är det så
<kodein> det är av vördnad för att det är Tupacs 40-årsdag
<cHarNe2> precis..
<Coffe> trodde han var död
<kodein> precis som joe hill så kan han ej dö
<Coffe> Känner bara till Benny hill
<kodein> joe hill var en svensk emigrant som blev mördad av gruvföretagen för sitt engagemang i den amerikanska arbetarrörelsen.
<Coffe> Ok en hollywoodversion av ådalen :P
<speakman> morrn
<speakman> joe the plumber
<speakman> kodein: eller var han rånmördare?
<chees_> halo
<realubot> Väntan är över. realubot är här nu.
 * realubot visar med händerna att han vill att kanalen ska sluta applådera honom.
<HeMan> realubot: kan annars rekommendera att submitta lite patchar till open source-projekt, det ger större egobo än att låtsas att folk på kanalen apploderar dig
<realubot> Hur får man fram datumet då ett fotografi togs ur en bildfil? Jag kör med identify -verbose men det ger ju bara datumet då filen skapades på hårddisken? Eller?
<HeMan> realubot: kolla om det går med något exif-verktyg
<kodein> exif
<kodein> exiftool, t.ex.
<Coffe> uwwwwh  hittade en server som kör 8.04 .. aj aj
<cHarNe2> Coffe: var ju nån igår också som körde det :S
<HeMan> realubot: eller exiv2
<HeMan> är inte 8.04 en LTS?
<cHarNe2> jag körde 8.10 rätt länge, skönt att inte bli störd av massa uppdateringar :P
<cHarNe2> ingen aning
<realubot> HeMan: 8.04 är LTS ja.
<realubot> och 10.04.
<HeMan> 8.04 är en LTS och supportas till 2013 på server
<cHarNe2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<realubot> HeMan: Tack för tipset med exiv2.
<HeMan> realubot: det finns python-libbar med om du vill göra fiffigare saker med
<realubot> Nej, jag vill bara se när bilden togs.
<chees_> jag la in pidgin i går sen försvann den bara från menu sen körde jag en avinstall och la om den men har kvar problemet ändå?
<Hund> chees_: Lägg till den i menyn själv?
<chees_> går inte ens starta den
<realubot> cHarNe2: sudo apt-get purge pidgin && sudo apt-get install pidgin
<realubot> cHarNe2: Kör inte det. :)
<cHarNe2> okok
<realubot> Felpost.
<cHarNe2> ;)
<realubot> Det var till chees.
<chees_> hop
<realubot> chees_: sudo apt-get purge pidgin && sudo apt-get install pidgin
<realubot> Testa att avinstallera med purge.
<realubot> och installera Pidgin igen.
<chees_> har testat det med
<chees_> pidgin liger ändå kvar
<chees_> när mansöker på den
<chees_> http://pastebin.com/PxA6GFN9
<arand> Efter du endast har kört purge? och det går fortfarande att köra?
<chees_> precis
<arand> Om du kör "pidgin" från terminalen, kollar "dpkg -S $(which pidgin)"
<chees_> pidgin
<arand> Vad händer?
<chees_> Programmet "pidgin" är för närvarande inte installerat.  Du kan installera det genom att ange:
<arand> Right, Och nu borde det inte gå att köra tycker man..
<chees_> jop
<chees_> men pidgin är kvar när jag söker upp den
<arand> Som meny/launcheralternativ?
<arand> Och det går att köra?
<chees_> det är när jag söker upp pidgin i filsystemet
<arand> Jaja, att inställningarna finns kvar i ~/.config/pidgin eller ~/.purple eller något sådant är ju inget konstigt. det måsta man ta bort själv
<arand> Pakethanteringen rör aldrig dina användarspecifika filer (inställningar, etc.)
<chees_> ok
<chees_> pidgin
<chees_> pidgin.data
<chees_> och sen massa andra pidgin filer tror det är där de krockar
<realubot> chees_: apt-get autoremove
<realubot> sudo apt-get autoremove
<realubot> När jag läser din pastebin så ser det inte ut som om Pidgin är kvar bara att paket som inte behövs finns kvar?
<realubot> chees_: rm -r .purple
<realubot> SÃ¥ tar du bort katalogen .purle och allt i.
<chees_> ok
<chees_> testade autoremove
<chees_> ser ändå int epidgin
<chees_> heh
<realubot> chees_: Klart du inte ska se Pidgin om du har kört allt vi har sagt?
<realubot> sudo apt-get purge pidgin, rm -r .purple, sudo apt-get autoremove
<realubot> Då ska väl ändå Pidgin vara borta?
<realubot> :|
<realubot> Sedan om installerar du med: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<chees_> körde allt sen
<chees_> install jag det
<chees_> men såg det ändå inte
<chees_> aja
<chees_>    det va efter den updaterade pidgin till 2.8.0.0
<maxjezy> haha, bästa kommentaren på youtube "9/11 was a inside blowjob"
<kodein> youtube did wtc
<maxjezy> happy birthday tupac shakur!
<Philip5> chees: tjena mr kde :)
<cHarNe2> det är väll du som är mr.kde? :P eller är du king-kde? ;)
<Philip5> nått sånt
<chees> hej philip5 :)
<chees> va för irc klient ska man dra in
<Philip5> chees: har du drömt om kde hela natten?
<chees> kör kdes men tycker de verka luddigt
<chees> ja har mixat haft mig hela natten
<chees> :P
<Philip5> chees: jag kör konversation för kde
<chees> ok
<chees> får bli xchat
<Philip5> chees: xchat är väl också trevligt men jag gillar att hålla mina grejer i qt eller direkt för kde-frameworks
<chees> ok
<chees> :)
<chees> hur ofta släpper kde program updateringar för ex pidgin osv
<Philip5> pidgin är inget kde program så aldrig
<Philip5> det är ubuntu som håller i de uppdateringarna om du kör (k)ubuntu
<chees> ok
<chees> är det hel fel då att dra in såna då tex
<Philip5> och om det inte hamnar i backports så kommer det bara säkerhetsfixar för pidgin. annars får du köra 3e parts källa som ppa eller så
<Philip5> dra in vad?
<chees> tex pidgin
<Philip5> kör man kde så ser jag ingen orsak till att välja pidgin före kopete även om det kan vara en smaksak och en fråga om fritt val
<Philip5> och vana förstås
<Philip5> men pidgin uppdateras inte mer sällan för att du kör kubuntu
<Philip5> de använder ju samma paket
<chees> jo
<chees> kopte tycker ja va lite luddigt
<Philip5> luddigt som att det inte såg ut som du ville?
<chees> jo
<Philip5> nog en vanesak men det är ju inte fel att köra pidgin
<cHarNe2> chees: irssi ska du köra som irc
<Philip5> bara att med kopete så kommer de integreras bättre med andra kde-progam och poppa upp funktioner att skicka genom det från andra program och sånt
<chees> ok
<chees> va bara stilen på de hela som motade
<Philip5> du kan ändra teman för hur den ska se ut i chatten
<chees> asså
<chees> ok får s epå d sen
<chees> finns de nån typ skype klient
<HeMan> bara skypes egna klient
<chees> ok
<chees> hop mic vägrade
<chees> sskumt
<Markslap> < Linda^> Mark: Jag är alltid fjortis :D
<Markslap> There we have the proof!
<Linda^> Jag har aldrig förnekat något Markslap :(
<Markslap> :D
<Coffe> Tack bamsefar  :)
<bamsefar> Coffe: What? :)
<Linda^> wat wat
<Philip5> ja vad pratar vi om här egentligen
<Coffe> bamsefar, fick ett mycket artigt svar och en /48 . så undrar om du inte haft ett finger med i spelet :)
<bamsefar> Coffe: Jag har inte gjort något. ;)
<Coffe> bamsefar, ok, men de hjälpte prata med dig . så tack :)
<bamsefar> Gött :)
<Philip5> Coffe: du bara råkade nämna bamsefar vid beställningen så gick det rasande fort och värsta VIP-servicen ;)
<bamsefar> SÃ¥ funkar det!
<Philip5> bamsefar behöver bara finnas för att verka
<chees> philip va hittar man conf för mic
<Philip5> chees: du ska bara behöva se till att den inte är mute:ad i ljudinställningarna och att själva volymen och boosten för den är uppdragna
<Philip5> har du flera mic-portar så borde du ha inställningar för var och en
<Philip5> eftersom volymkontroller går över pulseaudio så kanske du måste köra med någon inspelning för att kontrollen ska synas eller göra inställningarna i alsamixer först
<chees> ok
<chees> aja de hinner jag int emednu
<Philip5> eller installera pulse audio volume control som ger mer kontroll över olika delar av pulse audio
<bamsefar> https://lokaldealen.msn.se/deal/3xrg99pwj4ts/
<bamsefar> Köp film! :)
<chees> vad heter dne ppa jag ska få tag i då till pulse audio
<Philip5> den finns i officiella
<chees> ok
<bamsefar> Philip5: Sitt inte här och mirkka, kolla på film istället! FEM kronor! ;)
<cHarNe2> bamsefar: bra, bara att det kommer upp en fet banner så man inte ser nått ..
<bamsefar> Tryck på esc bara.
<Philip5> bamsefar: måste ju få saker gjorde också
<Philip5> :(
<bamsefar> Philip5: Löjligt!
<Philip5> håller med
<Philip5> amelia: det är ju lite stort att ibm firar 100-årsjubilemum genom att anställa dig... mer symboliskt kan det väl inte bli hur de ska få en kick off för nästa 100 år :)
<Philip5> Barre: känner du igen dig i den här beskrivningen eller är du egentligen en som tillhör de yngre? ;)  http://www.idg.se/polopoly_fs/1.391619.1308144968!imageUploader/3456135435.jpg
<Coffe> förslag på hur man hittar en switch på ett remote nätverk ? skulle behöva admina min swtich lite. men  jag minns inte vad den har för ip. om den ens ligger på rätt nät
<HeMan> Coffe: tcpdump och kolla om den chattrar med CDP eller liknande
<HeMan> Coffe: annars nmap
<Coffe> ok, får testa nmap då . eller fixa en windows maskin å ger i hallen
<chees> nn som har telenor moblt bredband?
<cahoot> ja
<cahoot> ...fast längesed ajg använde det
<chees> Philip5 är du inne
<arand> Telias Huwaei-sticka, är de relativt lätta att få igång i ubuntu? Tänkte jag skulle sätta upp en accesspunkt med hjälp av en bärbar..
<cahoot> som alltid är väl usbid enklaste vägen till kunskap
<arand> Jag har inte gjort något inköp än..
<chees> Philip5 kan man install nått pluggins för ljudet
<Philip5> för att göra vad?
<chees> ställa in mic
<Philip5> är inga extra plugins för mic
<chees> ok
<chees> tyvärr har policykit1-kde avslutat oväntad
<chees> det får jag upp då och då
<Philip5> vet jag inte vad det beror på. du får kolla dina systemloggar för att se efter ledtrådar
<chees> ok
<chees> är när jag rebootar
<chees> har testat ändra lite ang mic ej fått till de
<chees> nån ide på det
<Philip5> vad är det du ändrar angående mic?
<chees> testade olika profil
<Philip5> vad har profiler med mic att göra?
<amelia> Philip5: vilken fin kommentar jag fick tidigare idag. :)
<Philip5> amelia: ja visst :)
<Philip5> amelia: men visst måste det vara så?!?! ;)
<amelia> Philip5: minst
<Philip5> tror jag
<chees> headphone i alsamixer står på 00
<Philip5> det är ju hörlurarna
<Philip5> det är sånt som front eller rear mic som du ska kolla på
<chees_> finsn två st olika rear mic i alsa mixer
<Philip5> den ena är väl boost och den andra volym
<chees_> ok
<chees_> ska man låta ena stå på 00
<cahoot> personligen hade jag mest nytta av gamix när det gällde mic
<chees_> gamix=
<chees_> ah ska testa
<chees_> va nog dden du tipsa om en annan gång och då fungerade det
<peppis> någon som vet om de går att koppla mobilt bredband till ubuntu?
<cahoot> ja det går
<peppis> cahoot: bra
<xyzp> hej
<peppis> xyzp: hej
<xyzp> peppis, hej
<peppis> q xyzp hur är de?
<Philip5> välkommen maxjezy
<maxjezy> tack så otroligt mycket Philip5 !
<maxjezy> hur står det till här?
<Philip5> som vanligt
<maxjezy> har du testat duke nukem forever?
<Philip5> nej men hört att det inte är något vidare. kom liksom 10 år för sent
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> dagon_, har du?
<xyzp> hej alla
<Philip5> maxjezy: dagon_ gör inget annat än att kolla på avsnitt av GoT om och om igen i dessa dagar :P
<maxjezy> Philip5, han väntade ju på duke nukem
<maxjezy> tror han sitter och lirar det just nu
<Philip5> det har väl rätt många gjort i så där 10 år
<maxjezy> undra om de slår alla rekord nu
<maxjezy> tycker det varit väldigt tyst om det
<Philip5> tror jag inte
<maxjezy> nu när det väl kom
<Philip5> tror folk tröttnat på det
<maxjezy> de flesta som väntat har dött
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy_> stäng av!
<maxjezy> nopp
<maxjezy_> :(
<maxjezy> ;D
<Philip5> split personality
<maxjezy_> tjejen har kapat min ena klient
<Philip5> uj
<maxjezy> vågar du inte en säga att jag är kille :/ hejdå !!!
<maxjezy_> LOL
<maxjezy_> skriv /quit
<Philip5> maxjezy: blir inte Linda^ sotis när hon får höra sånt?!?! :O
<maxjezy_> shhhh
<Philip5> eller är det därför hon börjat chattra med realubot istället
<maxjezy_> prata inte om Linda^ nu
<maxjezy_> Linda^: är ju din tjej
<maxjezy_> ska du låta realubot ta henne?
<Philip5> de har ju redan gaddat ihop sig
<Philip5> jag var väl inte tillräckligt på
<maxjezy_> fan va synd
<maxjezy_> ni hade passat bra ihop
<maxjezy> det kan väl inte störa henne om jag doppar lite snopp i hennes gubbe där bak;)
<maxjezy_> sluuuuta!!!
<maxjezy_> du bara förstör
<D0minat0r> hahaa
<maxjezy_> hoppas ni inte tog illa upp av min kärring
<maxjezy_> hon blev sur för jag skrev på hennes dator/facebook
<D0minat0r> haha tog illa upp? kuls om fan o läsa :D
<maxjezy> jag förstod inte ens vad hon menade men..
<Philip5> maxjezy: som vanligt då eller? ;)
<D0minat0r> hur ska man på lättaste sätt rensa sin facebook på gamla inlägg?
<Hoxx> #facebook
<Hoxx> ;)
<D0minat0r> bra tips :)
<Hoxx> men iaf vet jag inte hur man rensar inlägg
<D0minat0r> cleanmywall.net
<D0minat0r> hittade dit före jag fick svar i #facebook
<Hoxx> hmm
<D0minat0r> ville ta bort inlägg äldre än 1år men hitta inget bra sätt så vad spelar de för roll om allt försvinner :P
<Linda^> maxjezy: :oo
<D0minat0r> Hej Linda^ :)
<Linda^> Hej D0minat0r
<D0minat0r> att de ska ta länge för facebook att samla ihop all min information för nedladdning
<D0minat0r> undra hur jekla mycket junk man skrivit genom åren :)
<Hoxx> kanske programmet stjäl alla dina inlägg o lägger opp dem nån annanstans? :D
<Hoxx> jag har åtminstone aldrig hört om nåt liknande program förr..
<mieowww> Fy fan vad hopplöst allt är...
<mieowww> Helt totalt jävla omöjligt att få trafik.
<mieowww> Man kan skriva hur mycket som helst, om vad som helst, hur bra som helst och hur länge som helst.
<mieowww> 15 klick på 2 dagar.
<D0minat0r> Hoxx: ja om man kollar js filen så verkar den vara rätt harmlös, den bara automatiskt jobbar på din profil och klickar delete och ok
<Hoxx> ahaa ok
<Linda^> D0minat0r: varför vill du ladda ner din facebook?
<D0minat0r> Linda^: vill kolla hur stor filen blir
<D0minat0r> tydligen stor för FB har hållt på 30minuter iaf redan på att samla ihop allt
<Linda^> D0minat0r: Jaha :o
<Linda^> hah
<D0minat0r> får väl hyra datahall tydligen för min egen information...
<D0minat0r> rsyslogd -c4 < har flera såna processer som plötsligt började tugga cpu kraft som aldrig förr aldrig förr hänt, undra va som pågår?
<mieowww> Sluta använda Facebook, för fan.
<D0minat0r> är inte på denna dator :P
<D0minat0r> är en annan dator
<Philip5> dagon_: lite om inspelningen av GoT säsong 2 :O   http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/showtracker/2011/06/as-game-of-thrones-nears-its-finale-showrunners-david-benioff-and-dan-weiss-talk-about-season-two.html
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Philip5> x_link: bra att du sköter dig
<D0minat0r> jaha timmar av samlande för min facebook information och hela paketet slutade på 11mb lol
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Linda^> D0minat0r: och sedan raderar du skiten?
<D0minat0r> Linda^: japp :)
<x_link> Philip5: Hehe
<D0minat0r> då kör vi får se hur länge raderingen tar
<Linda^> femtio år
<D0minat0r> inte omöjligt
<Linda^> jag orkar inte kolla min facebook :P säkert massa skit
<D0minat0r> currently deleting the 8th post, deleted total 20
<D0minat0r> humm hur räknar dom :=
<D0minat0r> Linda^: har oxå massa flum därför jag rensar lite :P
<Linda^> rensar facebook?
<D0minat0r> jepp
<D0minat0r> allt fårn min vägg
<Linda^> jaha
<Linda^> varför?
<Linda^> det är ju ingen som ser om de inte orkar kolla igenom
<D0minat0r> ne men då är det raderat iaf :P har ingen orsak mer än att finns massa inlägg mellan mig och mitt ex..
<Linda^> jaaaaaaha
<Linda^> har du kvar henne som vän? Tänkte, om sånt försvinner när man tar bort folk? Jag hra ingen koll..
<D0minat0r> jo har kvar henne som vän, ne deras inlägg försvinner inte några vänner som tagit bort alla sina vänner men deras inlägg finns kvar
<D0minat0r> varför dom raderade alla sina vänner har jag ingen aning :P
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> okej
<D0minat0r> total deleted 85, currently deleting post: 2
<D0minat0r> lol
<Linda^> :o
<D0minat0r> kanske man skulle köra likadant skript i epost kontot
<D0minat0r> :P
<D0minat0r> fast den e rensad för 2 år sen, då jag glömde ta backup när jag installera om burken
<D0minat0r> hehe man ser att scriptet kör "manuellt" klick på krysset på varje inlägg och confirm
#ubuntu-se 2011-06-17
<mieowww> installerade
<Linda^> :o
<mieowww> Inte "installera"...
<Linda^> :oo
<D0minat0r> 950 poster raderade
<D0minat0r> suck tar ett tag
<realubot> Snacka Linux annars
<mieowww> Sparar du e-post?!
<mieowww> Man tar bort e-post man är klar med.
<mieowww> Det är oförskämt att spara andras gamla brev.
<realubot> ...stänger jag kanalen.
<Linda^> Tja realubot
<D0minat0r> mieowww: sparar allt
<D0minat0r> Hej realubot
<realubot> Linda^: Hallå!
<realubot> Linda^: Vad gör du då?
<realubot> D0minat0r: Tjenis.
<johanbr> mieowww, eller som en kompis till mig skrev på en lapp han stoppade in i skolans brandslang: "läs inte andras brandpost"
<realubot> Har ni sirap i tangentborden eller? Jag har inte tid att vänta på era svar.
<D0minat0r> ja lite sirap, störd av tvn, Fringe maraton på gång här :)
<realubot> Aha.
<realubot> Här blir inga barn gjorda. Jag drar...
<mieowww> GAAAAAAAAAAAAH...
<larsemil> god morgon
<larsemil> andol Barre sooover ni? sjusovare!
<Coffe> Ni som kör hp-switchar,  vilket tool anv för att ge dom en ipadress ?
<Barre> larsemil: nej då, jag jobbar för fullt
<Barre> go förmiddag..
<Coffe> tjena Barre
<Barre> tjena Coffe. vilka HP switchar pratar du om?
<Coffe> Ingen som vet ? känner inte jagvill åka till serverhallen kolla upp vad det rä för switch å sedan behöva vända hem för att tanka ner något program
<Coffe> Barre,  det är någon simplare
<Barre> de jag använt har haft en "default" IP som ligger på 192.168.2.0/24 nätet och defautl blankt lösen för att logga in i dem
<Barre> via http
<Barre> där kan man självklart sätta IP till något nytt...
<Coffe> okey , ska testa . tack
<larsemil> Barre: vad kör du för telefon nuförtiden?
<Coffe> en brandad samsung galaxys X
<Coffe> galaxy S
<Coffe> menade jag
<larsemil> ah
<Coffe> Barre,  förr du vet då på den gamla goda tiden , så brukade dom har verktyg för att kunna hitta switchen å sätta ett ip via ett litet progra,
<Barre> larsemil: jupps, Coffe har rätt, jag kör en Samsung Galaxy S
<Barre> Coffe: det är inget jag känner till :)
<Coffe> Barre,  du bör kolla de moddarna som finns på swedroid, fan min lur e så grymt snabb nu
<Barre> Coffe: jag orkar inte, har liksom inte tid nu för tiden att göra sånt.. finns så mycket annat att göra :)
<larsemil> Barre: så känner jag också ibland. därför jag kör ubuntu även om det finns mer utmanande / mer spännande distar
<larsemil> Barre: samma sak med garmr. Jag längtar efter att få sätta tänderna i det, men för tillfället är det wordpressteman upp över öronen
<Barre> larsemil: +1
<Barre> det gäller att välja sina "strider"
<larsemil> precis
<larsemil> någon som vet något om Boule AB?
<Barre> larsemil: när jag säger Galaxy menar jag så klart Nexus... jag har en Samsung Nexus S
<larsemil> http://turntable.fm/bubblan det här är kul
<realubot> 98 normal users. Vem skrämmer iväg användarna?
<arand> Mr N. Split
<arand> Eller Möjligtvis solskenet
<cHarNe2> realubot: brukar det vara mer?
<realubot> cHarNe2: Det brukar väl ligga på 110 eller något.
<cHarNe2> ok
<realubot> Var är alla mina brudfans?
<kodein> rehab?
<realubot> Ja, det verkar inte bättre.
<realubot> cHarNe2: Hur länge har du sysslat mid Linux?
<realubot> Hur gör man enklast för att skicka ut en true/false signal när någon dator anropar ens dator, typ pingar ens dator?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<cHarNe2> realubot: hur menar du true/false?
<cHarNe2> realubot: inte så länge tycker jag, började lite smått i 3an på gymnasiet
<realubot> Jag vill inte ha en webbserver igång bara för att svara yes/no på en fråga. Tanken är att en dator skickar en fråga och min dator svarar tru/false beroende på vad olika saker.
<realubot> cHarNe2: Jaha, men 3:an på gymnasiet. Hur gammal är du nu då?
<cHarNe2> 21
<realubot> 50?
<realubot> Aha, ok, då har du hållit på ett par år.
<amelia> realubot: hur länge har du kört linux då?
<cHarNe2> så tre eller fyra år
<bamsefar> realubot: Hur har du tänkt dig att det där ska funka?
<amelia> realubot: icmp fungerar inte riktigt på det sättet..
<cHarNe2> realubot: jag skulle göra en ruby-server eller nått
<cHarNe2> amelia: vad har icmp med detta att göra?
<amelia> cHarNe2: det är ju protokollet som används för ping.
<realubot> bamsefar: Jag vet inte. Men om någon t.ex. vill veta om jag sitter vid datorn eller om min dator bara är igång. Att en person skickar en "ping" och att min dator svarar yes/no beroende på om skärmen är låst eller inte, typ.
<cHarNe2> amelia: aha, så
<cHarNe2> amelia: ne han menade "som ping"
<bamsefar> realubot: Det är väl bara att skriva något som lyssnar på en socket, tar emot anslutningar och svarar.
<realubot> Ja, men det behöver inte var en åing på det sättet. Jag tycker det verkar omständigt att ha en webbserver som delar ut en fil bara för en sådan sak.
<cHarNe2> amelia: jag förstod det som typ telnet eller nått
<realubot> *ping
<realubot> Är inte det en security issue att ha något som lyssnar på en socket och svarar på anrop?
<bamsefar> Hur har du annars tänkt göra det?
<realubot> Eller så får jag helt enkelt använda dropbox eller något :S
<cHarNe2> realubot: nee, det är ingen fara
<realubot> bamsefar: Jag vet inte. På ett smidigt och säkert sätt.
<cHarNe2> dropbox låter avancerat om du bara ska svara 1/0
<cHarNe2> realubot: lust att ge lite mer info om vad du vill göra?
<bamsefar> cHarNe2: Han trollar bara.
<realubot> Typ att min dator laddar upp en fil om jag sitter vid datorn, annars tar den bort filen. Och att en annan dator helt enkelt kollar om filen finns på en viss plats eller inte.
<cHarNe2> whaaat?
<amelia> realubot: vad är det du vill uppnå egentligen? att andra ska kunna se om du sitter vid datorn eller att du ska se om någon annan sitter vid din dator?
<realubot> amelia: Det är ett teoretiskt exempel. Jag vill kunna se om en process körs på datorn eller inte från en annan dator över Internet.
<bamsefar> realubot: SNMP?
<amelia> realubot: precis snmp
<realubot> Mm, det är nog det jag letar efter.
<aron_work> eller nagios, zabbix, hyperic etc.
<amelia> aron_work: fast då måste han ha webserver för webguit och installera massa ytterliggare tjänster.
<realubot> Mhm, det var det jag tänkte hade blivit lite omständigt.
<aron_work> amelia, fast webgui och stuff vill man ju ha på annan server
<aron_work> tänkte främst bara köra agenten
<aron_work> Då även med snmp kommer han ju vilja ha någon slags managementlösning som gör att ha kan se status för processen, få larm om den dör etc.
<cHarNe2> bara att skcka ett mail
<cHarNe2> jag får sms när nått händer
<realubot> Nja, jag kunna skicka en fråga om en process kös och få yes/no som svar. That's it.
<bamsefar> Då är SNMP perfekt ju
<realubot> Jag vill inte veta mer. Typ: Körs skärmsläckaren på dator A -> svar yes eller no.
<realubot> Dator B skickar frågan till dator A och får svar yes/no tillbaka.
<realubot> Mhm, jag håller på och kollar på det.
<realubot> "Add functions to alert or send a trap for particular events within your script. You can do this via SNMP commands or an audible bell (echo x), and then send an email message with the mail command."
<larsemil> det här att en telefon ska ladda fullt första gången? myt eller allvar
<Silasle> larsemil: Myt, men för att den ska fatta vilken kapacitet batteriet har så måste den laddas upp och ur några gånger.
<cHarNe2> larsemil: halvmyt
<cHarNe2> dagens telefoner behöver man det inte
<cHarNe2> på dom gamla var det annan typ av batterier som behövde det
<Silasle> cHarNe2: Det har du rätt i, men tänkte bara på hur nya telefoner funkar
 * Ninja-E3 säger hey till alla! :)
<cHarNe2> Ninja-E3: haik
<Coffe> Kan HeMan  komma till informationen ?
<realubot> lilleman72: Det där gäller ju gamla batterier. Dom var ju sådana att man var tvungen att ladda fullt för annars trodde batteriet att maxkapacité var vad man laddade till första gången. Det ska ju inte gälla nya batterier.
<realubot> larsemil:
<realubot> Det var till dig.
<realubot> Det gäller inte Li-Ion batterier eller hur är det?
<cHarNe2> ikväll blir det mario-party2 för hela slanten :D
<Linda^> :o
<cHarNe2> yes, det blir aldrig gammalt
<ola`> cHarNe2: pff.. ikväll blir det GT5 med racingstol, och G27 :)
<cHarNe2> kanske lite mariokart..
<ola`> :D
<ola`> inte helt dumt
<ola`> cHarNe2: mario party verkar skummt
<Philip5> wb Squarism
<andol> larsemil: Låt oss anta att även jag var fullt upptagen med att jobba så dags :)
<Coffe> An upgrade from 'jaunty' to 'lucid' is not supported with this tool.
<Coffe> :(
<ola`> O.o
<cHarNe2> :P
<ola`> Nästa vecka får vi se hur det går att bygga en ipv6 ubuntu NAT
<Coffe> ola`,  jag gör det just nu
<speakman> morrn alles
<ola`> Coffe: Jobbigt med iptabels prylarna?
<HeMan> umm, NAT är ju inte supportat i IPv6
<Coffe> ola`,  jag kör ingen än :) men anv shorewall för sånt.  å tidigare test har inte vart några problem
<ola`> HeMan: sant, det är ju itne nat, det är ju bara routing :)
<ola`> Coffe: kör en M0n0wall för det idag men nästa vecka får vi gigpipa med ipv6 stöd:)
<HeMan> Coffe: vad ville du förresten?
<Coffe> HeMan, en ping6 tack :)
<spacebug-> sådär, då va även banshee med i mitt "now playing"-script
<Coffe> någon som känner till en öppen ipv6 dns server ?
<kodein> googles öppna halvstöder det väl?
<bamsefar> Coffe: Sätt upp en själv! Tar ju inte många minuter!
<Coffe> ok, men problemet var nog itne där
<bittin_> http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/4dfb6681460e4_2011-06-17-163635_1280x960_scrot.png
<bamsefar> bittin_: Jaha?
<bittin_> jag har lyckats fått tillgång till Apple Sales web fast jag inte ens säljer saker
<Markslap> bittin_: Ska du inte posta länken i offtopickanalen också?
<Markslap> Du har ju ändå joinat den.
<Markslap> 3 kanaler som jag sitter i har du postat den i nu.
<bittin_> Markslap: nej
<bittin_> rätt fint att jag har ett konto på http://salestraining.apple.com och inte är säljare där jag jobbar tror fan jag ska ta allt där så jag blir Apple certiferad säljare, kan ju vara en fin sak att skriva i sitt cv
<bamsefar> Haha
<maxjezy> Markslap: nu ska vi inte vara såna
<maxjezy> vi kan väl alla bara vara jätteglada för att bittin_ har blivit toppsäljare för mac
<Markslap> maxjezy: Jag börjar tröttna på det efter ett år. :P
<maxjezy> Markslap :)
<Markslap> Är det något positivt att vara säljare fö.?
<bamsefar> Absolut inte!
<johanbr> bittin_, kan du ge mig ett bra erbjudande på en ipod?
<johanbr> (inte allvarligt menat)
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr :)
<Philip5> hade visst glömt
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<maxjezy> tjena Philip5
<maxjezy> antii: har du varit på gallerian och skejta?
<antii> maxjezy: nä
<Philip5> maxjezy: yo
<maxjezy> antii: har du sett filmen jag tipsa om igår
<maxjezy> hooked for life
<maxjezy> svensk dokumentär
<larsemil> andol: haha
<lilleman72> ngn som kan förklara hur jag skapar en startup disk via usbminne??
<lilleman72> och vilket som är det bästa progget att nytja?
<Silasle> lilleman72: Med linux eller windows?
<lilleman72> linux
<Silasle> I ubuntu finns startup disk creator förinstallerat
<lilleman72> Silasle det progget som ligger i ubuntu vill inte göra ngt...?
<Silasle> Förklara vad du har försökt göra
<lilleman72> Silasle jag startar progget & klickar på Other... letar upp iso filen, markerar den klickar på OK men NADA händer
<Silasle> Välj ditt usbminne i den andra rutan där nere och klicka på "Make startup disk"
<lilleman72> men MSD är grått
<lilleman72> går inte att välja ngt
<Silasle> Ser du ditt usbminne i den andra rutan?
<lilleman72> ja
<Silasle> Markera det
<lilleman72> .. /dev/sdb1
<lilleman72> under source disk image är det tomt
<lilleman72> den vill inte markera iso filen
<Silasle> Lägg din isofil i Downloads
<lilleman72> Silasle ja
<Silasle> Och starta sedan om startup disk programmet
<Silasle> lilleman72: Då borde du se isofilen i den övre rutan
<lilleman72> Silasle men den e inte det
<Silasle> Då är det kanske ingen .iso fil?
<Silasle> Ta en screenshot på din mapp och startup disk creator
<Silasle> lilleman72: Förresten, vilken dist är det vi pratar om? Ubuntu eller ngt annat?
<lilleman72> ubuntu 11.04
<lilleman72> men jag ska ha en REN inst av 11.11 server
<lilleman72> lr 11.04 heter de
<lilleman72> n
<Silasle> Testa unetbootin. Vet inte om det fungerar med serverversionen
<lilleman72> installerar nu
<lilleman72> Silasle min version finns inte med i listan
<lilleman72> tittade fel
<peppis> Någon som vet vad programwet samba är bra för?
<Philip5> gör så du kan delat ut filer och tjänster för windowsburkar på nätverk
<Philip5> även ansluta mot windowstjänster på nät
<peppis> Philip5: ok, måste bara lista ut hur man lddar hem de
<D0minat0r> peppis: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<D0minat0r> oj de va server guide
<D0minat0r> sudo apt-get install samba
<D0minat0r> då installerar du samba server på din dator
<peppis> D0minat0r: tack
<maxjezy> Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1055T Processor 2,80 GHz
<maxjezy> den processorn, 6 kärnor eller?
<Silasle> X6 säger väl det? Men jag har ingen bra koll på AMD
<dagon_> y halo thar guise
<maxjezy> hej dagon_
<dagon_> tjena fan
<dagon_> hur går det med blender? :)
<maxjezy> de går fett
<maxjezy> sitter och planerar en musikvideo
<dagon_> coolt :D
<dagon_> jag leker med eld
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> har du fått till något nice?
<dagon_> nja
<dagon_> försöker mecka ihop facklor
<dagon_> eller
<dagon_> såna där skålar typ som brinner
<dagon_> vid ingångar till städer
<dagon_> tänkte göra en port till ett Maya-tempel
<dagon_> så vill jag ha statyer med såna eldar nedanför
<dagon_> det sämsta är att jag vet inte vad såna heter på engelska :/
<maxjezy> hm
<cahoot> http://www.google.se/search?um=1&hl=sv&biw=1288&bih=758&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=fire+bowl+medevial&oq=fire+bowl+medevial&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=49295l51783l0l9l9l0l8l8l0l161l161l0.1l1   nåt sånt?
<chees> Philip5 är du inne
<chees> fansen kan ja får så dåliga mobilt bredband singnaler i linux än windows
<gorgo> ellu
<Philip5> chees: jo jag har också hört att en del har det så men det är nog en drivrutinfråga och inte en kubuntugrej i sig
<realubot> Snacka Linux annars
<Philip5> det går bra att snacka skit om realubot också ;)
<dagon_> det gör vi så gärna så
<dagon_> \o
<Philip5> dagon_: http://www.makinggameofthrones.com/production-diary/2011/6/17/is-joffrey-the-next-mad-king.html
<Philip5> dagon_: vad tror du?!? :O
<dagon_> han kommer inte att vara ond
<Philip5> bara lite galen?!?
<dagon_> det är ju hans syster/morsa/whatever som styr honom
<chees> okej
<Philip5> eller iaf format honom
<dagon_> jag håller tummarna för att lilltjejen dödar honom
<chees> mitt mobila la av i går sen dess har det inte fungerat
<chees> den kopplar upp sen försvinner den kopplar upp sen försvinner den
<chees> så håller den på
<Philip5> chees: det ska ju funka men däremot har jag hört en del som får lägre hastigheter än på windows
<chees> de är att den försöker koppla upp men hela tiden försvinner den och startar om det hela
<chees> tiden"
<dagon_> syrrans är snabbare i lunix
<dagon_> intressant faktiskt
<CasperN> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/tomahawk-music-app-update-lets-you-play-tracks-from-friends-libraries-adds-spit-polish/ copyswede måste älska detta, nu slipper folk köpa lika många onda hårddiskar
<chees> lite skumt  kan man tycka att supporten rä så kass för mobilt bredband till linux
<chees> när det finns till mac osx tex
<realubot> ...skickar jag Stallman på er.
<realubot> chees: Vad har du för modem: lsusb
<realubot> CasperN: Rättsligt intressant. Den som tar emot en musiken streamad lär ju inte begå ett brott men den som strömmar ut till en annan dator? :s
<Linda^> realubot: TJA
<cHarNe2> här är det tyst..
<dagon_> mycket
<dagon_> denna kanalen har dött
<dagon_> jag skulle fan ha mirkkat från sweden rock så den hade hållt sig vid liv
<CasperN> precis ditt fel att kanalen är död!
<dagon_> :'(
<CasperN> kompanistryk!
<dagon_> :/
<realubot> Linda^: Hallå! Hur mås det?
<realubot> Varför är kanalens så trött då?
<realubot> Var är alla som hängde här jämt förut?
<CasperN> räcker det inte att bara skylla på dagon_?
<dagon_> :(
<Linda^> realubot: Hej! Det mås bra. Typ. själv?
<Markslap> realubot: Folket är ute och umgås med människor och undviker dig. :)
<cha> tjaba
 * D0minat0r Fringe maraton
<chees> ska man behöva dra in windows för mobilt bredband
<dagon_> nä
<chees> funkade så bra i början sen va det i för går det rasade
<chees> då vägrade telenor turbo 3g fungera
<chees> den försöker kopla upp sen försviner den sen kommer den te bax om en liten stund och försöker i gen så håller dne på nu
<dagon_> kör du ubuntu eller
<chees> kör kubuntu nu
<CasperN> måste vara kubuntu som är felet då :)
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> syrran kör linux mint och har inga problem
<CasperN> hade aldrig hänt i gnome :)
<dagon_> och det är skönt det så kan jag ha hela linan för mig själv
<chees> hehe
<chees> hade samma strul i ubuuntu förut
<chees> då drog jag in usb mode switch
<CasperN> med gnome 3?
<chees> då fungerade det
<chees> usb mode switch är redan förinstallerad i kubuntu
<CasperN> med comviq surf så funkar det bättre i ubuntu tycker jag. gämfört med windows på samma dator
<CasperN> men mobilt bredband är ju inget vidare i vilket fall som helst
<chees> ne ja vet men det är det jag har nu:)
<chees> Philip5 är du inne
<Philip5> jodå
<Philip5> bara härjar i en annan kanal med en stackare som har byggproblem
<chees> asså
<chees> har du nån ide om varför telenor crashade i kibuntu?
<chees> kubuntu
<dagon_> gör om guiden där du lägger till det
<dagon_> i nätverkshanteraren
<chees> har de¨
<chees> sa,,a strul
<realubot> Linda^: Det var ok med mig innan Markslap mobbade mig. Nu är jag jätteledsen.
<Linda^> realubot: VA. Vad elak han är :(
<Markslap> :)
<realubot> Markslap: Och varför är inte du ute och stångas med dom andra tjurarna?
<Linda^> för att han tofflar :DDD
<dagon_> för han trivs mycket bättre här
<dagon_> där han kan sitta i kanalen och mobbas med realubot
<Markslap> realubot: Jag har varit det.
<realubot> Markslap trivs mycket bättre här bland dom andra nördarna. :)
<Markslap> Sitter på bussen påväg hem just nu.
<realubot> Markslap: Var har du varit då?
<Markslap> Eller ja, påväg hem till mewmin.
<realubot> Vad är mewmin?
<Markslap> Min flickvän. :P
<realubot> Vad är det för namn?
<realubot> Har du flickvän? Hur gick det till?
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> i know i know
<Linda^> :(
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> Linda^s kompis.
<Linda^> När jag kommer upp till stockholm igen så fåru haka på när vi ses, så jag får träffa denna Mark! :o
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Can do.
<dagon_> Markslap: wut
<realubot> Linda^: Är Markslap flickvän din kompis? Hur hänger det ihop? :S
<Markslap> realubot: Jadu, till att börja med kan man gå ut och träffa folk. :P
<Linda^> realubot: Jadu. Min kompis träffade en kille en dag. Denna kille råkade vara Markslap ..
<Linda^> voila!
<Markslap> :D
<realubot> Jösses.
<Linda^> Haha
<realubot> Linda^: Varför varnade du inte din kompis?
<Linda^> realubot: För jag visste knappt vem Markslap var :(
<Linda^> Hade inte vetat att det avr hans ens, om jag inte hade sett hans bild här den gången då alla pejsta bilder på sig själva :(
<chees> är linux mint bra
<Markslap> Det var mewmin som ville ha sex med mig först.
<realubot> chees: Som Ubuntu men med lite extra grejer.
<Markslap> När hon såg en bild på mig.
<realubot> chees: Du klarar dig lika fint med Ubuntu. Mint bygger på Ubuntu.
<chees> ok
<chees> :P
<chees> vill ha köra kde
<Stockholm_Angel> anyone know how much http://www.fjallraven.com/outdoor-equipment/Luggage-and-accessories/Travel-Duffel-70 costs?
<chees> men telenor rasade
<realubot> Linda^: När pastade alla bilder på sig själva?
<realubot> Markslap: Stackars tjej.
<Markslap> Annan kanal.
<realubot> Det var verkligen tråkigt att höra. Jag tycker synd om mewmin.
<Linda^> nä, det var denna kanalen
<realubot> mewmin?!?
<dagon_> Markslap: är du 19?
<Markslap> Laban: aha
<Markslap> Linda^: *
<Linda^> Markslap FICK FÖR sig att alla pejstade bilder på sig själva.. så han gjorde det, och när jag kollade in mewmins kille på fejjan så kände jag igen bilden :P
<Markslap> dagon_: ja
<dagon_> LOL
<dagon_> jag tror jag snackar med mewmin samtidigt nu
<Markslap> Mewmin är 25/26
<realubot> chees: Mint finns med KDE, men det gör ju Ubuntu också som Kubuntu.
<dagon_> 25 är hon
<Markslap> mm
<Markslap> Jag är medveten om det. :P
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> ELLER?
<Markslap> Hon är hebefil.
<chees> ok
<realubot> hebefil?
<chees> har en laptop jag skulle vilja ha litet slimmat distro på
<dagon_> Markslap: hon säger att du brukar knäa henne i skötet
<Markslap> Wikipedia
<realubot> chees: Varför då? Är det en kass laptop?
<Markslap> dagon_: Det stänmer.
<CasperN> what? varför kan jag inte dra en bild från en zipfil direkt in i photoshop...
<Markslap> stämmer*
<Markslap> dagon_: Jag är sadist
<arand> SLimmat, och så hugger man KDE ?!
<dagon_> jag hörde det
<dagon_> chees: mecka ihop slax
<chees> ok
<dagon_> eller kör arch om hårdvaran funkar
<chees> för banade telenor
<chees> oki
<Linda^> haha, vilken jävla diskussion :(
<CasperN> får medelande att jag inte har rättigheter att extrahera arkiv i mappen...
<chees> att domska ha så kass support för linux
<CasperN> men att dra filerna till skrivbordet och andra mappar går ju
<CasperN> förstår att adobe inte längre vill stödja linux, det är ju knasigt
<realubot> Jag tycker synd om mewmin.
<Markslap> Det är ju frivilligt för henne :P
<Markslap> Bara för att du är ensam behöver inte det gå ut över andra.
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> realemobot
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> :)
<CasperN> funkar inte i gimp heller... hemskt dåligt
#ubuntu-se 2011-06-18
<realubot> Markslap: Nej, men vad får hon ut av ett förhållande med dig?
<dagon_> sex?
<dagon_> good nuff liksom
<realubot> Ja. Så är det nog.
<dagon_> jag hade nöjt mig med det
<Guest15077> "mkfs.ext4 /dev/hda1" /dev/hda1 is apparently in use by the system: will not make a filesystem here! Vad är det för fel?
<dodel> Jag har inte mountat hda1
<arand> Om du kör mount fuser, samt lsof, får du någon idikation på vad som använder det?
<arand> Och i övrigt, ska det inte vara sda1 nuförtiden?
<dagon_> lär vara
<dodel> arand: Talar du med mig?
<arand> dodel: Ja.
<Linda^> realubot: Varför hatar du Markslap ? :o
<dodel> arand: Kan direkt inte se vad du skriver för jag får bara massa  kÃ?r  tecken
<dagon_> dodel: du borde fixa din wtf8
<arand> kör -> koer; får -> faar; använder -> anvaender... då.
<dodel> dagon_ jasså? Men jag ser andra som skriver äöå
<arand> mount | grep da1; fuser | grep da1; lsof | grep da1; typ..
<realubot> Linda^: Jag hatar honom inte. Jag har bara kommit att ogilla hans person.
<dodel> da1?
<dagon_> det är inget fel på Markslap
<Markslap> realubot: Hm, konstigt.
<dagon_> realubot: du är däremot konstig
<Markslap> realubot: Det är för att du är ett troll som jag ogillar dig så starkt.
<Markslap> :P
<arand> Anyhow; gotobed -h now
<dodel> Nope. Det fungerar inte
<realubot> dagon_: Det är väl klart att det är fel på honom.
<Linda^> realubot: ;o
<dagon_> det är nog mer fel på dig
<realubot> Nej. Det tror jag inte.
<Markslap> realubot: Vad du inte inser är att det var mewmin som ville ha mig från början.
<dagon_> det mewmin vill ha, det tar hon
<Markslap> Precis
<realubot> Markslap: Hon kanske inte är 25 i huvudet då.
<Markslap> Jodå.
<dagon_> realubot: du borde träffa mewmin, du hade förmodligen legat på sjukan ett tag efteråt :>
<Markslap> Japp
<Linda^> okej..
<Linda^> ni kan väl lägga ner det bara :S
<realubot> dagon_: Legat på sjukan? Är hon bodybuilder?
<Linda^> prata om annat.
<Markslap> realubot: Men du, nu går du till personlig attack mot mewmin där.
<Markslap> här*
<Markslap> Det är inte okej.
<Linda^> what Markslap said.
<dagon_> dito
<realubot> Jag ska självklart inte träffa en tjej som har ett förhållande med Markslap.
<Linda^> öh
<spacebug-> meep meep..
<Linda^> meep
<dodel> derp derp
<dagon_> derpeti derp
<dodel> varför heter det just derp?
<dagon_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derp
<dagon_> http://s3.amazonaws.com/kym-assets/photos/images/original/000/118/375/tumblr_lhsus85LGP1qhk4ito1_400.jpg?1304099822
<D0minat0r> trodde kanalen var helt död sen över en timme tebax, men hade råkat scrolla upp chatten :/
<spacebug-> svaret på "meep meep" är "wrooom" (road runner) ..såatte.. ;)
<Linda^> Förlåt då!
<D0minat0r> jävla sol
<D0minat0r> !
<spacebug-> det är ok Linda^ ;)
<spacebug-> alla kan ju inte tänka lite skruvat som mig
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Linda^> spacebug-: Fast jag har inte ens sett road runner :(
<spacebug-> Linda^: ah, ok
<amelia> vad händer här ikväll då?
 * spacebug- äter ostbågar, ser på fraiser och känner sig ensam
<amelia> hehe
<spacebug-> ;)
<spacebug-> för övrigt så fixade jag in en spelare till i mitt "now playing"-script
<spacebug-> thats about it
<amelia> gött. jag blev väckt och kan inte somna om. :/
<maxjezy> :)
 * maxjezy kolla scary movie
 * dagon_ kollar Armageddon
<spacebug-> ;) Jag såg super 8 förut ikväll på bio. Ger den 3/5
<amelia> jag kollar kill bill 2 tror jag..
<dagon_> jag såg x-men: first class igår på bio
<amelia> var på tv när jag slog på den..
<spacebug-> dagon_: nått att ha?
<maxjezy> =)
<dagon_> spacebug-: den var faktiskt bra
<spacebug-> dagon_: ah låter bra
<spacebug-> amelia: såg det oxå.. dock mer sugen på att se ettan igen
<dagon_> kanske inte värd 110kr men värd att se
<amelia> spacebug-: jag har inte sett någon av dem.. inte min typ av film.. men det låter och rör på sig. :)
<spacebug-> älskar den scenen när hon kommer in i sitt gula ställa och går lö :-)
<spacebug-> amelia: hehe ok
<spacebug-> hon är grym.. sexig brud som kan ta för sig och fightas.. nästan så tom jag går i gång haha
<spacebug-> sen är ju tarantino, tarantino
<amelia> fast det är ju våra värsta år på sexan.. så blir byte av kanal. :P
<amelia> spacebug-: sexiga brudar är inte min grej. :P
<spacebug-> amelia: inte min heller, eller ja.. i film är det det
<spacebug-> en brud med vapen så blir det en bra film ;)
<chees> dagon kör du linux mint
<mieowww> Språkfråga som jag undrat över i många år: I en gammal Hassan-busringning påstår i förbifarten inringaren att en karaktär jobbade med "casting", som "betydde kärlek förut"... Vad jag vet är och har alltid casting betytt rollbesättning alternativt sportfiskegrenen "casting". Vad menas med att det skulle betytt "kärlek" förut? Notera att detta inte har något att göra med själva busringningens poäng.
<xyzp> morrn
<xyzp> <----lyssnar på Ebba grön
<larsemil> http://turntable.fm/bubblan
<madeleine_> behöver hjälp med en sak.. Jag skulle vilja skaffa ubuntu på min andra dator.. hur går jag till väga då?
<larsemil> börja med att ladda ner en .iso från hemsidan, bränn på skiva eller lägg in på usb. finns instruktioner på hemsidan
<madeleine> Alternativ installations-CD
<madeleine> ubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso
<madeleine> ubuntu-11.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<larsemil> vad är det för dator?
<madeleine> vanlig data, ingen bärbar
<larsemil> ny  eller gammal?
<madeleine> 10 år kanske..
<larsemil> det jag försöker fråga är om det är en 64bitars cpu på den
<larsemil> och det är det då inte
<larsemil> så då kör du i386
<madeleine_> okej tack..
<madeleine_> för den gamla datan gå så segt, för de är xp på den.. och det finns inga saker i den, den är storsätt tom..
<larsemil> men dåså
<larsemil> tuta och kör
<madeleine_> Får hoppas den går fortare sen då.. med ett annat program.. haha
<larsemil> det kan den nog göra.
<madeleine_> så bra.. :)
<larsemil> http://turntable.fm/bubblan hjälp mig spela lite musik nu då. ;)
<em> hej
<arand> 'lå
<maxjezy> hejueda mig, låt skiten vila i frid
 * realubot sänker vakten med en rak höger och kliver in.
<Jompa_83> Hej, jag lyckas inte dela min musik på mitt nätverk, vill spela upp musiken med sonos. Jag har 2st datorer på nätverket, med den bärbara så räcker det att jag högerklickar och väljer dela ut för att allt skall fungera, på den stationära så har jag försökt fram och tillbaka utan resultat, har laddat ner samba server för att få ordning på det hela, men ingen lycka där. Någon som kan hjälpa till?
<Jompa_83> Kör ubuntu 11.04 på båda datorerna
<spacebug-> ja jompa_83 det hade jag kunnat göra om du varit kvar online
<Linda^> :(
<madeleine> ISO-fil vad är de?
<kodein> jo, sedu, ...
<madeleine> när jag ska installera ubuntu till en annan dator från skiva.. hur ska jag göra sen, för att istallaera från skivan?
<kodein> antingen någon som verkligen älskar standardiseringsorgan, eller en avbild av en cd-skiva enl. standarden iso9661
<amelia> kodein: haha
<bamsefar> :)
<kodein> nu, ner på stan
<madeleine> behöver hjälp?
<amelia> med vadå?
<madeleine> jag ska installera ubuntu till min gamla dator från en skiva som jag nyss brännt.. hur går jag vidare sen, nör jag stoppat in skivan i den gamla datan?
<amelia> du stoppar i skivan, startar om datorn och följer instruktionerna och svarar på frågorna.
<amelia> när datorn startar om kommer den att starta från skivan... eventuellt kanske du får välja Install to hard drive i någon meny.. lite osäker på om man installerar ubuntu från livecd eller inte.
<madeleine> oki
<madeleine> så det är inte så krångligt med andra ord.. hehe
<amelia> nej
<amelia> bara man läser vad det står och är man osäker så tar man det som är stardard (default) eller rekommenderat.
<amelia> som jag förstår det så har du en dator till så är det något du fungerar över kan du ju alltid googla på det, brukar gå att hitta massor av hjälp via google med ubuntu installationer.
<madeleine> hur ser själva bilden ut när man ska installera? är den svart elr?
<amelia> madeleine: nej. det är ett grafiskt gränssnitt.
<amelia> madeleine: http://www.ubuntu-se.org/wiki/Installera_Ubuntu_9.04 den kanske kan vara till lite hjälp även om den är för en lite äldre version av Ubuntu..
<amelia> madeleine: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LrU3bz5uuE <- den kanske kan hjälpa lite också, en video av någon som visar hur man instlalerar ubuntu
<madeleine> hmm
<madeleine> går inge bra, kommer in på skrivbordet på datan som är widows xp ska de vara de
<madeleine> kvar amelia
<madeleine> hallu
<madeleine> behöver lite mera hjälp går inge bra.. =(
<D0minat0r> madeleine: testat trycka F8 medans före windows xp bilden kommer alltså nästan direkt datorn startar..dåborde du får upp en boot meny vars du kan välja CD/DVD
<madeleine> okej, ska göra de.. =)
<D0minat0r> annars kan man ändra i BIOS vilken enhet datorn ska boota ifrån
<madeleine> Enable boot logging?
<madeleine> är de den?
<D0minat0r> nej
<D0minat0r> boot device order
<D0minat0r> nått sånt ska den heta
<D0minat0r> BOOT ORDER nått i den stilen
<D0minat0r> kan skilja lite beroende på BIOS
<madeleine> för det är windows advanced options menu
<D0minat0r> jaha du fick fram den då
<madeleine> japp
<madeleine> är de fel? :S
<D0minat0r> jo där får du säkert välja starta windows normalt, felsäkert läge osv?
<madeleine> ja precis, så står de
<D0minat0r> testa gå in i BIOS och sök efter BOOT ORDER eller liknande i nån av menyerna
<D0minat0r> jo då har ud fel meny
<D0minat0r> du*
<madeleine> BIOS vart ligger den?
<D0minat0r> :) när du startar datorn ska du antingen trycka på DEL eller F1 så kommer den fram
<cHarNe2> F8
<D0minat0r> cHarNe2: F8 fick hon bara fram windows advanced menu
<cHarNe2> aha
<madeleine> vilken ska jag trycka på haha
<cHarNe2> det ska stå på skärmen
<cHarNe2> "Press XX for BIOS-setup"
<D0minat0r> direkt datorn startar tryck DEL de brukar vara normalt på dom flesta datorer
<D0minat0r> precis
<Markslap> F2 också.
<D0minat0r> vissa BIOS har speciell knapp för BOOT options oxå
<madeleine> DEL sen F2
<D0minat0r> testa o se vad du får upp då :)
<Markslap> F10 eller F12 typ
<madeleine> så
<D0minat0r> nu var det mycket knappar :D
<madeleine> nu kom det upp en blå ruta :)
<madeleine> BIOS
<D0minat0r> madeleine: då är du rätt
<D0minat0r> award bios?
<madeleine> precis
<D0minat0r> z34534yty kbhjłħybmutnr463~eqewrs3gdv jhkjgtvr321esf gjfre2ec fgjr1§w1awxecb fgfrew2scv gj
<D0minat0r> re32vt3avsa4
<D0minat0r> tcs
<D0minat0r> sorry har en liten son här som hjälper till :P
<madeleine> sen då?
<madeleine> haha de gör inget :)
<D0minat0r> vilka menyer har du högst upp?
<D0minat0r> eller har 2 menyer bredvid varandra?
<madeleine> finns så mkt.. haha
<D0minat0r> humm gå till advancce bios features
<D0minat0r> advanced*
<madeleine> är du säker haha
<D0minat0r> alltså att du går in i menyn gör ingen skada :)
<madeleine> nu kom de upp massor.. haha
<D0minat0r> i min ändrar jag då via advanced bios features > Boot device select
<D0minat0r> Boot Device Select?
<D0minat0r> typ tredje, fjärden raden uppifrån
<madeleine> det finns, first boot device, second boot device,
<madeleine> och third boot device
<D0minat0r> markera first boot device och tryck enter
<D0minat0r> då ska du få välja CD/DVD
<madeleine> CDROM står de
<D0minat0r> sen kan du markera second boot device > ENTER och välj IDE (hårddisken) där
<D0minat0r> ja de funkar
<madeleine> ska jag trycka enter sen
<D0minat0r> glömde fråga vad var valt som first boot device nu?
<D0minat0r> japp markera CDROM och tryck enter
<madeleine> så nu kom jag tillbaks till den vanloga menu
<madeleine> vanliga
<D0minat0r> ok gå in på boot device select igen
<D0minat0r> markera second boot device och välj hårddisken där
<madeleine> HDD?
<D0minat0r> japp
<madeleine> det finns 0,1,2,3
<madeleine> vilken av dom
<D0minat0r> testa ett
<D0minat0r> 1
<madeleine> klart
<madeleine> då kom jag tillbaka till menu
<D0minat0r> tryck ESC
<D0minat0r> då ska du komma till första menyn
<madeleine> så
<madeleine> sen?
<D0minat0r> där ska du välja Save & exit
<madeleine> save & exit setup?
<D0minat0r> japp, ha i skivan så borde datorn starta om och börja med skivan
<madeleine> nu startar den om
<madeleine> sen då
<D0minat0r> hoppas den läser fårn skivan nu
<madeleine> det gör den inte kommer in på windows nu =(
<D0minat0r> http://forums.techarena.in/guides-tutorials/1066408.htm#post4062212 < där har du din BIOS meny om du måste till BIOS igen och ändra
<D0minat0r> jaha va nu då
<D0minat0r> vilken Ubuntu laddade du hem?
<madeleine> 11.04 tror ja
<D0minat0r> en fråga, om du kollar skivan i utforskaren i windows vad finns på skivan?
<lilleman72> vad heter programmet som man kan kolla andras datorer genom nätverket?
<D0minat0r> lilleman72: ??
<D0minat0r> kolla vad?
<lilleman72> D0minat0r jag vill kolla vad tösen sysslar med
<lilleman72> jag hade programmet innan men sen blåste jag burken
<D0minat0r> typ sniffa internet trafiken?
<lilleman72> VNC´s motsvarighet i linux
<D0minat0r> jahaa
<D0minat0r> inen aning
<lilleman72> ok
<Philip5> vnc finns ju för linux :)
<lilleman72> apt-get install vnc?
<madeleine> windows cannot open this file?
<Philip5> finns lite olika varianter av vnc så man får välja en
<Philip5> jag brukar av vana köra tight vnc
<lilleman72> Philip5 kan du ge ngt bra ex?
<lilleman72> ok
<Philip5> ska du bara ha viewern så heter den xtightvncviewer i ubuntu
<lilleman72> Philip5 vad heter den när man kör apt?
<lilleman72> k
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: du tänker på NX, nomachine?
<D0minat0r> madeleine: på skivan ser du en fil eller du kan inte se innehållet alls?
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: eller menar du SNMP ?
<lilleman72> cHarNe2 jag vill kunna titta på vad min dotter sysslar med
<cHarNe2> hur gammal är hon?
<lilleman72> 14
<madeleine> ser de inte alls =(
<lilleman72> hon gör saker som hon inte ska
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: du är lite creepy..
<lilleman72> cHarNe2 nej det är för hennes säkerhet
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: du menar på internet eller msn?
<D0minat0r> madeleine: då ska den vara rätt bränd
<lilleman72> tex laddar upp halvnakna bilder till folk hon inte känner
<D0minat0r> och med boot device CDROM ska datorn boota upp från skivan
<cHarNe2> gött, msn?
<madeleine> oki
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: nee skojja ;)
<lilleman72> både där och på andra sidor
<lilleman72> sen vill jag kunna gå in och stänga ner progg
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: ssh
<lilleman72> cHarNe2 men vad heter programmen
<cHarNe2> firefox? pidgin?
<lilleman72> ff?
<lilleman72> till att kolla hennes dator?
<lilleman72> nee
<madeleine> hmm jag ska inte ändra på nått nera
<D0minat0r> snort kan du ju sniffa all trafik
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: jag fattar inte vad du vill göra.
<D0minat0r> madeleine: ska inte behövas den ska vara inställd på att starta från CDROM nu
<lilleman72> ajg vill kunna tex styra hennes dator
<lilleman72> ska kunna se det hon ser
<cHarNe2> vill du stänga av hennes program eller vidd du kolla vad hos håller på med?
<lilleman72> precis som VNC
<Philip5> då är det vnc eller nx
<Philip5> men oavsett så måste hon köra en sådan tjänst på sin burk för att du ska kunna se något
<Philip5> så frågan är vad hon kör på sin burk i windows
<cHarNe2> vnc isf
<cHarNe2> Philip5: nx startar väll bara en egen session?
<Philip5> tror det går att göra både och
<cHarNe2> Philip5: ok
<Philip5> osäker dock
<madeleine> för när datan startar om får jag välja windows XP elr de systemet, och de räknar de ner på sekunder..
<cHarNe2> madeleine: grub?
<madeleine> de gamla systemet.
<madeleine> eller"
<D0minat0r> så du får fram en meny där det finns windows XP pch något annat?
<madeleine> japp
<D0minat0r> vad är det andra systermet?
<D0minat0r> systemet*
<madeleine> ska kolla
<D0minat0r> om du trycker ner pil eller upp pil borde ju nedräkningen stanna
<madeleine> japp
<madeleine> det är microsft windows
<D0minat0r> du har en meny med microsoft windows och windows xp?
<madeleine> japp
<D0minat0r> haha nån annan som har en ide?
<D0minat0r> har aldrig sett en sån meny
<D0minat0r> va händer om du väljer microsoft windows?
<D0minat0r> va heter menyn står det nått?
<D0minat0r> nått mer än dessa 2 alternativ
<madeleine> ska kika
<madeleine> då startar de gamla systemet precis som XP
<D0minat0r> ok
<D0minat0r> konstiga är ju att den inte läser in cdromen
<Philip5> har hon ändrat i bios att boota cdrom före hdd?
<D0minat0r> ja
<D0minat0r> Philip5: gick igenom detta med henne first boot device : CDROM
<Philip5> aha, ja då verkar det ju knas
<D0minat0r> antingen fel på skivan då? du har bränt iso filen på DVD skiva och gamla datorn inte kan läsa dVD?
<Philip5> men hon tittade väl på innehållet på skivan i windows?
<D0minat0r> gick inte läsa
<Philip5> att hon bränt den som iso och inte bara ison som en fil på skivan
<madeleine> funkar inte
<madeleine> brb
<D0minat0r> madeleine: min son brpkar som fan nu måste vara själv AFK en stund om ingen annan lyckas hjälpa tittar jag in lite senare, måste fixa mat o allt annat åt lillen
<Philip5> D0minat0r: ge han en konjak så blir han lugn
<D0minat0r> Philip5: :D
<D0minat0r> har inge hemma :P
<Philip5> då är det värre
<D0minat0r> nå away ett tag, men finns säkert mer folk här som kan hjälpa madeleine hoppas jag :)
<Philip5> om hon är snäll
<D0minat0r> hehe :)
 * D0minat0r där borta ->
<Linda^> nä, du är till vänster
<Philip5> Linda^: va bra att du är här då så du kan hjälpa madeleine :)
<Philip5> girl power!
<Linda^> kan jag väl inte?
<Philip5> inte? :(
<Linda^> nä.. jag är en noob
<Philip5> det har vi alla varit en gång
<Linda^> :(
<madeleine> tbx
<madeleine> måste finnas nån lösning
<madeleine> kan det vara nå fel på skivan då
<madeleine> är du kvar?? :)
<Philip5> madeleine: om du inte kan se något på skivan i windows så är det fel på bränningen eller skivan
<madeleine> oki
<madeleine> ska jag testa och köra in den i min bärbara då? om jag kan se nått där
<Philip5> vad har du bränt den på för sorts skiva och vilket är namnet på ison du laddat ner?
<Philip5> jag måste tyvärr också iväg nu en sväng
<Philip5> är väl tillbaka om 1 timme men det dyker nog upp fler här snart
<Philip5> så länge du inte kan läsa vad som är på skivan du bränt i windows kommer det inte gå att installera
<chees> fick till telenor nu riktigt bra
<madeleine> ubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso
<madeleine> denna
<Philip5> ok, ja den ska funka
<Philip5> och skivan är en cd-skiva och inte en dvd-skiva?
<Philip5> om nu din spelare har problem med dvd-skivor
<madeleine> cd skiva
<Philip5> vad bränner du med för program?
<madeleine> brasero tror jag
<madeleine> men jag kan inte ladda ner direkt ner i datan då?
<madeleine> asså ubuntu
<chees> jag hade strul med att skiva jag brännde i windows vägrade boota upp
<Philip5> du måste boota först så den kommer åt det
<chees> brände sen samma på linux och den bootade upp utan problem
<madeleine> när jag ska boota då gör jag?
<Philip5> madeleine: om du har ett usb-minne över kan du prova att skapa en installationsgrej från usb istället
<Philip5> men jag måste hinna ner på stan några ärenden innan de stänger nu
<madeleine> finns inge ingångshål för det
<Philip5> har du en dator utan usb?
<madeleine> ja på den gamla
<madeleine> då kanske det inte funkar
<madeleine> men vad händer om jag laddar ner ubuntu direkt ner i datan,
<madeleine> nån annan som kan tänkas hjälpa mig?
<Philip5> prova att bränna en ny cd med ImgBurn eller free iso burner
<Philip5> http://www.imgburn.com/   http://www.freeisoburner.com/
<Philip5> se om någon av dem kan bränna en cd som du kan läsa innehållet i från windows
<Philip5> men nu är jag borta
<Philip5> *poff*
<madeleine> nej nu ger jag upp =(
<bittin> hur ser man på vilken /dev man har sin cdrom enklast?
<cahoot> ls -la /dev/cdrom
<cahoot> ls -la /dev/cdrom*
<bittin> har ingen /dev/cdrom
<cahoot> synes besvara frågan implicit
<bittin> huh?
<cahoot> verkar som du inte har ngn fungerande/igenkännbar cdläsare
<bittin> den syns i dmesg
<bittin> och har funkat på denna datorn förut
<cahoot> dmesg ≤ grep i cd kan kanske ge mer
<cahoot> dmesg | grep i cd kan kanske ge mer
<cahoot> och så grep -i doh
<bittin> http://pastebin.com/g4fUBF2b
<cahoot> ls -la /dev/cdrom*  ger inget?
<bittin> jo
<cahoot> du sa nej förut
<bittin> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Jun 15:56 /dev/cdrom
<bittin> men det är en fil jag själv skapade med touch
<bittin> får fortfarande felmsg då jag kör eject
<cahoot> ta bort din egentillverkade dev
<bittin> ok
<cahoot> udev ska sköta llt det där
<bittin> då finns där inget
<cahoot> prova udevadm trigger
<bittin> gjorde ingen skillnad
<madeleine> vad händer om man laddar ner ubuntu diret ner i datan?
<cahoot> du fyller upp 700mb
<madeleine> kan de bli nå problem tänkte ja
<bittin> cahoot, /dev/hdc heter min cd drive tydligen det löste sig
<cahoot> hur menar du när du säger 'ladda ner direkt i datan'?
<cahoot> menar du ison?
<madeleine> Jag vill ju ha ubuntu på min gamla dator..
<cahoot> jo men du kan inte bara ladda ner ison och starta
<madeleine> oki
<madeleine> ison?
<madeleine> om en dato går så jävla segt, hur fixar man de. har ju inget i datan ju
<realubot> Snacka Linux annars
<realubot> ...säger jag till Skyttelvärd att ni latar er.
<Linda^> :o
<dodel> hellå! Hur säker är gamla webbläsare?
<dodel> Vi tar t.ex. Internet exeplorer 5.5?
<maxjezy> dom är nog säkrast
<x_link> Varför skulle dem vara det?
<realubot> dodel: Inte alls säkra, säger jag.
<maxjezy> äldre webläsare har väl inte ens stöd för flash osv..
<maxjezy> borde öka säkerheten tycker jag.
<maxjezy> sen, vilka hot finns det mot något ingen använder?
<realubot> dodel: Du ska ha senaste versionen av en webbläsare. Kör med senaste versionen av Firefox och NoScript. Vill du vara säkrare än så så installera ett system i VirtualBox och surfa enbart där, en s.k. sandbox typ.
<maxjezy> realubot: säkrast är ju att surfa på grannens dator
<realubot> Det beror väl också på om det kommer ut säkerhetsuppdateringar till webbläsarna. IE6 och äldre är väl slopat eller? Om det hittas ett säkerhesthål i IE6 så täpps väl inte det igen eller?
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja, eller tjejens.
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> smutsa ner andras skit bara
<maxjezy> hacks.ru och såna sidor ska man besöka
<realubot> dodel: Det handla rju mycket om vilka sidor du besöker också. Installera WOT så får du tips om osäkra webbsidor.
<dodel> Jag har en Win95 dator hemma som ENDAST kan ha windows 95 :P Det har något med att OS:et är fast vid datorn. Installerar jag 98 eller liknande då blir det bara skit av allt. Så därför söker jag en bra webbläsare
<dodel> Jag ska bara gå in på google.se
<maxjezy> netscape kanske?
<dodel> Gå in på min bank via internet
<dodel> senn inget mera :)
<maxjezy> tror inte bankerna tillåter såna gamla webläsare ens
<realubot> dodel: Det låter ju konstigt att din dator måste ha Win95. Jättekonstigt.
<x_link> maxjezy: Det kommer ju ut nya säkerhetsuppdateringar hela tiden, är ju bland annat därför program uppdateras.
<realubot> dodel: Kör med Ubuntu på datorn istället om hårdvaran klarar det. Eller fixa fram en licensnyckel till XP och ladda ner en installationsskiva till XP Home eller Pro.
<x_link> Snabbare, funktioner/val, snabbheten,  GUI:et i vissa fall och säkerheten.
<johanbr> att installera något gammalt är definitivt inte säkert... det finns massor med exploits till äldre versioner av *alla* browsers
<dodel> realubot: Det är typ OEM version och instalelrar jag 98 så hittar den inte vmm32.vxd filen. Än fast den finns :P
<dodel> Ubuntu klarar inte att köras på en 200 mhz
<realubot> dodel: Varför slänger du inte datorn?
<johanbr> Lubuntu kanske funkar...
<dodel> realubot: Den är antik :)
<realubot> 200MHz. Det går ju att hitta en bättre datorn på gatan.
<realubot> *dator
<realubot> dodel: Ok, ställ in den i en garderob och använd en nyare till dina bankärenden med ett operativsystem som inte är antikt.
<dodel> :D Ska försöka
<dodel> Hur kollar man vilket nätverskort man har?
<dodel> Lspci
<dodel> ?
<realubot> "A Pentium II or Celeron system with 128 MiB of RAM is probably a bottom-line configuration that may yield slow yet usable system with Lubuntu. It should be possible to install and run Lubuntu with less memory, but the result will likely not be suitable for practical use. "
<xtrrx> dodel: hehe ja det var en fin dator det 200mhz fina tider... det finns distar du kan köra på den, testa dsl, antar att det inte är din huvud dator, vad kör du för operativ på den?
<dodel> jag har TCL som jag använder för att föra över USB saker.
<dodel> Men den har stöd för USB .)
<realubot> dodel: lspci
<dodel> Windows 95b kör jag
<realubot> eller: sudo lshw -c network
<dodel> fan lspci fungerar inte på den :P
<dodel> ähh jag tar upp nätverkskortet
<realubot> kör: sudo lshw | less
<realubot> scrolla till du hittar nätverkskortet. Avsluta med Q.
<dodel> lshw fungerar inte på TCL
<dodel> inte installerat
<realubot> TCL? Vad är det?
<realubot> dodel: sudo apt-get install lshw
<dodel> Tiny core linux. En bättre version av DSL
<dodel> Det är samma skapare
<realubot> Aha, ok.
<dodel> Undra vilken webläsare Visual basic väljer när man gör en webbrowser i VB? Inte .NET
<realubot> dodel: Ett alternativ är att installera Ubuntus base system och sedan använda Firefox i någon väldigt lätt WM, typ openbox.
<realubot> Då kommer ju firefox att vara det enda GUI-programmet och allt annat körs command line interface.
<realubot> Det lär väl datorn klara?
<jolaren> Ingen som råkar ha en google voice invite över? :-) (ber snällt :)
<realubot> dodel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<maxjezy> snabbt, vad heter tetris till ubuntu
<dodel> Va? finns det Ubuntu base system?
<xtrrx> maxjezy: finns en del ju, men LTris ??
<dodel> Den här då? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD Sen installerar man t.ex google chrome på den?
<dodel> Eller nää vad håller jag på med? Jag ska ju vara antik!  Win95 + IE 5.5 blir det bästa :D
<maxjezy> testar ltris
<xtrrx> dodel: ja som antikvärde kan det ju vara ok med en microsoftburk... men det är ju knappt alltså,,, hade hellre sett linuxhistoria i burken
<InitMass> Hur startar jag kalibreringsfunktionen i gnome-color-manager?
<HerrNoName> Win95? Usch!
<dodel> hmm...grafikkortets drivrutiner finns inte för 95. 98 fungerar inte på den för det blir något tjaffs med drivrutiner. Så då har jag bara linux som väg
<dodel> TCL är bara krånglig att installera på.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<dodel> Vad rekommenderar ni för snabb VMM?
<dodel> Då menar jag den fulaste, snabbaste och tråkigaste desktop manegers
<mieowww> Språkfråga som jag undrat över i många år: I en gammal Hassan-busringning påstår i förbifarten inringaren att en karaktär jobbade med "casting", som "betydde kärlek förut"... Vad jag vet är och har alltid casting betytt rollbesättning alternativt sportfiskegrenen "casting". Vad menas med att det skulle betytt "kärlek" förut? Notera att detta inte har något att göra med själva busringningens poäng.
<Linda^> öh
<mieowww> öh
<Linda^> den busringningen vill jag höra
<mieowww> Minns inte namnet på den. Annars hade jag länkat.
<Linda^> :(
<mieowww> Den handlar om att han ska sälja in en barnbok som är Kafka-inspirerad.
<mieowww> Fredrik Lindström.
<Linda^> ok
<dodel> Vad skulle ni rekommendera: Openbox eller EvilVM?
<hume> hello.. nån av er här som kör mythtv?
<xtrrx> dodel: openbox är faktiskt ganska snyggt...
<xtrrx> dodel: vill du ha ett fulare är det väl i så fall evilvm
<mieowww> EvilVM låter ondskefullt.
<mieowww> Har aldrig testat/hört.
<dodel> tror jag tar evilVM
<dodel> WM
<mieowww> Aldrig hört talas om den virtualiseringsmjukvaran.
<dodel> En snabb webbläsare?
<mieowww> ?
<dodel> Den ska inte dra mycket heller
<gusnan> dodel, midori
<xtrrx> dodel: varken openbox eller evilwm är ju en vmm, utan en WM altså Window manager, inte Virtual Machine Manager
<xtrrx> eller det var visst mieowww som skrev..
<dodel> eller är dillo bättre? snabbare med andra ord?
<dodel> eller glöm det jag sade. den är från 1999
<mieowww> Aha. Förklarar mycket.
<mieowww> dillo = dildo.
<dodel> jag vet mieowww dom skrev fel när dom skapade programmet
<mieowww> Vet ni om man kan köpa någon form av standardiserat klistermärke att sätta på sin stationära dator som säger något i stil med följande? "Varning! Innehåller GPS-sändare! Stjäl på egen risk!"?
<mieowww> Helst både på svenska och engelska, eller bara engelska.
<xtrrx> vad gäller webbläsare tycker jag man skall försöka använda firefox eller chromium så mycket som det går, chromium e ju underbar för tillfället
<mieowww> Verkar som att de flesta inbrottstjuvarna inte pratar svenska (utländska ligor och allt vad det är).
<mieowww> Alla jävla läsare ser ju identiska ut nuförtiden ändå. Avskyr det.
<gusnan> xtrrx, varför skall man det?
<mieowww> Chromium... skulle aldrig använda mjukvara från Göögel.
<dodel> Hoppas jag lyckas installera Ubuntu_minimal.iso annars då FUUUU
<xtrrx> gusnan: ska o ska, de gör man ju som man vill så klart, efter eget tycke...
<mieowww> Käften. Skriv ordentligt.
<xtrrx> gusnan: jag har dålig koll på ändra webbläsare än just firefox o chromium o till viss del opera, har du nån annan du rekommenderar
<mieowww> Opera har jag förespråkat i åratal och kör fortfarande primärt...
<mieowww> MEN den suger mer och mer hela tiden.
<mieowww> Och är otroligt buggigt och kraschar o.s.v. jämt.
<dodel> Vet ni någon mini mini pdf reader?
<mieowww> TROTS det har den mycket unikt och "känns" snabbast och bäst.
<gusnan> Midori. Den är dock rätt långt ifrån komplett... skulle fler använda den skulle fler buggar hittas / fixas och den skulle bli komplett snabbare...
<gusnan> xtrrx, Använder dock Firefox själv, och Midori bara ibland...
<mieowww> Midori har tydligen total-plagierat Opera.
<xtrrx> och jag jobbar som webbutvecklare och kollar att sidorna ser ok ut i firefox, chrome samt opera... hehe sen är det pip pip ett arbete att kolla dessa IE verisioner som folk använder o få sidor att se lika bra ut där
<mieowww> Speed Dial.
<mieowww> IE 6 kan gå och suga en fet åsnedase.
<dodel> Xpdf för det bli!
<dodel> Har midori GTK+ eller måste man installera det ockspå?
<xtrrx> midori GTK2
<dodel> Måste man ha GCC för att installera wine? Eller finns det i mini.iso ubutu?
<xtrrx> ahh midori renderar med webkit.. installerar nu...
<dodel> Vad heter GTK+ paketet=?
<dodel> Håller på att ladda ner från packages.ubuntu.com. Jag har inte internet på den gamla datorn...än
<mieowww> Språkfråga som jag undrat över i många år: I en gammal Hassan-busringning påstår i förbifarten inringaren att en karaktär jobbade med "casting", som "betydde kärlek förut"... Vad jag vet är och har alltid casting betytt rollbesättning alternativt sportfiskegrenen "casting". Vad menas med att det skulle betytt "kärlek" förut? Notera att detta inte har något att göra med själva busringningens poäng.
<dodel> Så där ja! Nu har man alla filer för att installera Build-essential, libGTK+-dev-3, GCC, Xpdf, Midori, Visual Basic 6.0, Evil VM och läsa Visual basic 6.0.pdf . Wine har jag också
<dodel> "Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU" wft....
<dodel> Min CPU är en Pentium MMX 200 mhz.
<mieowww> Du har en Quake-burk.
<mieowww> 200 med MMX.
<mieowww> Precis som Perrra sjöng om.
<amelia> :)
<amelia> det var tider det
<dodel> ja, men ubuntu fungerar inte på den :P
<amelia> dodel: vad är kärnan kompilerad för? i686?
<mieowww> Kör Windows 95 på den och trejda wärsch.
<dodel> va?
<dodel> i586 tror jag min CPU är
<amelia> dodel: precis. men vad är kärnan? om det nu inte funkar alltså
<dodel> kärnan? På linux?
<amelia> dodel: ja, den som inte fungerade..
<mieowww> Finns det små lådor, nästan snarare ett skrin, som kan stå emot eld och förvara 1 st. papper i plast inuti? Om det finns, var köper man det?
<dodel> jag vet inte. Laddade bara ner mini.iso från ubuntu
<amelia> dodel: vilken ubuntu då?
<Hund> mieowww: Kassaskåp?
<dodel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD x86
<amelia> dodel: ok. och du laddade ner 11.04?
<dodel> ja
<amelia> dodel: spontant antar jag att den kärnan är kompilerad för i686..
<dodel> debian vet att den fungerar för min cpu för jag har testat det förr. Men tror du att ubuntu packeten fungerar för debian?
<dodel> packages.ubuntu.com
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> är det nu festen börjar?!!?
<johanbr> fest?
<Philip5> lördagsköret
<johanbr> ganska stillsamt idag för min del...
<Philip5> här också faktiskt
<Philip5> men nu ska det nog bli lite pasta
<mieowww> Hund: MÃ¥ste vara liiiiiiiiiiiiiiitet.
<amelia> godmorgon johanbr! :D
<johanbr> god morgon! :)
<Philip5> god kväll amelia!
<amelia> goder afton herr Philip5!
<Philip5> :)
<spacebug-> usch va jobbigt när jag tappar bort ord.. och i detta fall namnet på ett program hehe
<dodel> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu?
<spacebug-> visar nätverksstatus i consol.. hastighet, anslutningar mm
<dodel> Datorn laggar ihop när man ska formatera disken till ext4 med debian
<dodel> Blir väll windows....igen...mohaha
<Philip5> spacebug-: netstat?
<mieowww> dodel: Käften.
<spacebug-> Philip5: nä, detta är med menyer å skit
<Philip5> hm
<spacebug-> hehe
<dodel> mieowww: vadå? Datorn är riktigt dålig på att handtera andra OS än vad som följer med den
<spacebug-> iptraf !
<spacebug-> där va det
<dodel> Bytte mot 2133 mb hårddisk och nu fungerar det :)
<dodel> debian alltså
<dodel> nej fuu det krashar igen!!!
<spacebug-> hum
<spacebug-> låter som du har annat fel
<dodel> Det är datorn som är låst vid ett OS bara. :P
<dodel> Win95. Men jag tror jag ska använda det bara.
<dodel> Firefox 2 verkar iallafall vara säkert
<spacebug-> någon som använder ubuntu one här? Jag har problem med stora filer.. den laddar upp hela men den syns inte och den står still på 'syncing in progress'
<dodel> FAT16 B)
<Stockholm_Angel> Hej, I need help
<Stockholm_Angel> Does anyone have a SATA cradle i can borrow  i need to copy a system from my internal hdd to my external one
<Stockholm_Angel> i dont have one and really need to grab a copy of the files
<Stockholm_Angel> I am in Stockholm
<Philip5> kollar på filmen sucker punch och den är ju rätt udda och jag har lite svårt att bestämma mig för om jag gillar den eller inte...
<maxjezy> Philip5: najs, har den kommit på dvd än?
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> tycker den verkar asgrym
<Philip5> som "dvd"
<Philip5> den är rätt udda
<maxjezy> udda = me like big time
<maxjezy> trailern va ganska fet iaf
<Philip5> gillar man filmen sin city så gillar man nog den här
<Philip5> den är som en mix av en lång musikvideo och ett datorspel
<Philip5> och serietidning
<EAG_> jag somnade 3 ggr på bio när jag såg den
<EAG_> men den var väl ok :)
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> jo men den är ju som en lång musikvideo
<Philip5> eller så
<EAG> en film för män iaf
<EAG> kan man väl säga...
<Philip5> en film för pojkar
<EAG> hehe ja det kanske är mer träffande
<CasperN> jag försökte starta ubuntu med en rtai kernel men kom inte förbi bootscreen, vad gör jag för fel och hur går jag vidare?
<D0minat0r> kusligt fick epost från imorgon 01:06 hehe
<Philip5> spotifys linuxklient verkar ju funka rätt bra
<Philip5> de borde lägga lite mer krut på den så den kan hamna bland de officiella och inte bara preview vad det nu är som fattas. antar det är reklamdelarna
<D0minat0r> hmmm aldrig förr har detta hänt men fick epost att jag inte vann på joker, men för första gången finns inte mitt lotto spel bland avgjorde eller vinster och jag får inget mail om min lotto rad :O
<mieowww> Skattepengar in action:
<mieowww> http://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=3940&artikel=4551547
<mieowww> Otroligt absurd inkompetens.
<madbear> mieowww: du som ställde frågan?
#ubuntu-se 2011-06-19
<mieowww> madbear: Nej?
<Silasle> Någon som vet anledningen till att det tar en mindre evighet att öppna en mapp/hårddisk i nautilus?
<Silasle> Nyss tog det också en  hel minut för att komma fram till GRUB :o
<Silasle> Men det kan ha berott på lite överklockning.
<dodel> helloj igen! Är det någon här som kan rekommendera ett gammalt linux? Årgång 1995-1996
<dodel> Tror jag ska testa slackware 3.2 för en som jag känner säger att det ska fungera på en sådan gammal bruk som jag har.
<mieowww> Ungefär då såg jag reklam för Redhat 3 eller något, dodel.
<kodein> ja, slackware är väl ett bra val
<mieowww> Fast varför man vill köra ett gammalt Linux är för mig en gåta.
<kodein> debian 1.1 kanske?
<mieowww> Köra modernt Linux på gammal hårdvara går väl?
<kodein> ibland, ja
<mieowww> Vad är det för "burk" och till vad skola den användas?
<madbear> mieowww: jag vet inte, du verkade så upprörd ju :P
<dodel> Hittar inte Redhat 3. Visst skulle jag vilja ha det för den verkar vara enklare.
<dodel> Redhat 4 skulle nog passa bra. Det är typ samma årgång som min datorns hårdvara.
<mieowww> madbear: Klart man blir upprörd av idioti?
<madbear> dodel: jag har nog en redhat 3 skiva, men den är nog från senare än 96
<madbear> tror det va mer åt 98-99 :P
<mieowww> dodel: Vad ska den användas till?
<mieowww> Enbart personligt intresse eller till något faktiskt arbete?
<kodein> SR är inte skattefinansierat, så det handlar inte om några skattepengar som gått till sexualkunskap i just det där fallet.
<mieowww> I ett magasin från 1996 såg jag annons om Redhat och jag tror det var 3.
<mieowww> kodein: Skit samma. De facto skatt, ju.
<dodel> mieowww den ska användas till att gå in på internet ENDAST.
<dodel> Och kunna ha wine
<mieowww> dodel: Vad menas med att gå in på Internet?
<mieowww> Surfa webben?
<dodel> Google.se
<dodel> ja
<mieowww> Med Flash? Med korrekta fonter?
<mieowww> s/fonter/typsnitt/
<dodel> ja det också
<mieowww> Det kan du nog fetglömma.
<dodel> Jasså?
<mieowww> På ett så gammalt OS...
<dodel> Javascript måsste den kunna
<madbear> nej så kan du ju inte göra dodel
<dodel> css också
<madbear> dumt att sätta en sån burk på nätet :P
<mieowww> Jag vet inte ens om något går att installera.
<dodel> varför?
<mieowww> Någon modern webbläsare.
<mieowww> Och Wine... skämtar du? Wine från 1996 måste suga totalpung.
<dodel> Det är ju linux vi talar om. Open source
<mieowww> 15 års utveckling...
<mieowww> Och som madbear säger... snacka om säkerhetsrisk.
<mieowww> Din Linuxdator blir en zombie direkt.
<mieowww> I ett botnet.
<mieowww> Eller så är den så gammal att ingen försöker exploita så gamla hål...
<madbear> repos för säkerhet kan du ju glömma
<dodel> Den ska kunna ha en bra webläsare, Gambas och wine.
<mieowww> Gambas har jag aldrig hört om.
<madbear> finns väl distar för sånt dodel
<mieowww> Du kan installera Netscape Navigator 3 for Linux.
<mieowww> Klarar kanske CSS 1.0.
<mieowww> Och tabeller.
<madbear> mieowww: den är default väl :P
<madbear> dodel: vector linux eller tiny .. vafan heter den
<madbear> damn small linux? :D
<mieowww> Har datorn CD-läsare?
<mieowww> Utgår från att den inte har USB...
<dodel> Ja. Den har 2 usb, DVD, 40 gb hhårdisk och 7 utag för kort för alla olka modeller.
<madbear> då är den ju modern!
<mieowww> Det är i så fall en mördardator om den är från 1996.
<dodel> Den kan även ha 2 dvd och 2 hårddiskar.
<dodel> Den är modern för mig :)
<madbear> du kan peta in i stort sett vilken dist som helst
<mieowww> Troligen är den från 2003 eller senare.
<dodel> Men debian kanske fungerar bra?
<dodel> Hahaha nej det är den inte.
<dodel> HP vectra VE
<mieowww> 40 GB HDD... DVD-läsare...
<madbear> skippa KDE 4 eller gnome
<dodel> http://genisu.com/IMG/vectrap2.jpg exkat så
<mieowww> Ingen hade DVD-läsare vid millenieskiftet...
<dodel> Den har jag laggt dit.
<mieowww> Hårddisken också.
<dodel> Debian 2 kanske man ska införskaffa?
<madbear> nej http://vectorlinux.com/
<mieowww> Känns riktigt märkligt att vissa tar betalt för sin Linux-distro när det finns en miljard olika.
<madbear> finns ju att tanka
<mieowww> http://www.sanedrivel.com/article/4679/why-i-a-geek-prefer-windows-7-and-freebsd-over-linux
<mieowww> madbear: Va?
<madbear> mieowww: dom tar betalt för nån version
<mieowww> Är den enda skillnaden mellan "delux"-versionen och att ladda ned att man får fysiska skivor som snabbt blir omoderna?
<madbear> så är det väl i många fall
<dodel> Hittar inte Debian 2.0 Hamm
<madbear> men dodel varför läser du inte
<madbear> att du kör en ny version segar inte ner datorn
<madbear> ögongodis gör det
<madbear> du kan köra nyaste ubuntu med fluxbox.. fluxbuntu?
<dodel> madbear: Jaha, var det till mig. Ser inte driekt vad som står för det är mycket konstiga tecken när det skrivs öåä
<madbear> vector linux har en light version med lätta skrivbordsmiljöer
<dodel> men den är inte för mig. Jag funderar på debian 2.0
<madbear> lycka till :)
<madbear> gonatt!
<maxjezy> yoo
<Linda^> yoyo
 * mieowww smiskar till Linda^.
<Linda^> whatta...
<mieowww> Så gick det till på kontoren på 1950-talet.
<mieowww> När de kvinnliga anställda gjorde ett bra jobb.
<Linda^> Sen när blev jag din anställd? :(
<mieowww> :$
<Linda^> och var är pengarna? :(
 * mieowww sprätter ut en sedelbunt på golvet
<Linda^> pfft
<mieowww> :)
<Philip5> Linda^: gå och lägg dig
<Philip5> du ska inte sitta uppe och chattra hela nätterna
<Linda^> jo?
<Philip5> nej... bums i säng nu
<Linda^> Vem är du att bestämma det? :(
<Philip5> gud
<Linda^> "Ok"
<maxjezy> Philip5: akta dig så inte satan kommer och förgör dig
<maxjezy> he's been watching your ass  for a time now
 * Linda^ skickar lucifer på maxjezy 
<maxjezy> just waiting for it to be in open space
<maxjezy> NEEEJ!
<maxjezy> jag har kors och vitlök som armor
<maxjezy> +2
<maxjezy> så det kommer right back at you
<Linda^> oj
<Linda^> va
<Linda^> jag skulle skicka honom på Philip5
<Linda^> såklart
<maxjezy> Linda^: har du kollat in mina videos på tuben?
<Linda^> nä
<Linda^> vem är du?
<Linda^> känner jag dig?
<Linda^> :(
<maxjezy> NEJ
<maxjezy> kolla min tub så kan du lära känna mig
<Linda^> PRECIS
<maxjezy> youtube.com/dammagrus
<Linda^> länkarå
<Linda^> kan inte klicka!
<Linda^> fix!
<maxjezy> duger sån länkning?
<Linda^> jag är lat
<Linda^> nä
<Linda^> :)
<maxjezy> eller vill du ha http?
<dodel> jobbar ni med datorer eller är detta ert fritidsintresse?
<maxjezy> http://youtube.com/dammagrus
<maxjezy> jag jobbar med datorer
<realubot> Skärp er.
<realubot> maxjezy: apt-cache search tetris
<dodel> maxjezy:  vad gör du då?
<maxjezy> jag har precis startat ett media imperium dodel
<maxjezy> realubot: haha
<maxjezy> kollat loggar?
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<maxjezy> sitter på lite kass lina nu
<maxjezy> så man är ju lite paranoid
<maxjezy> för att bli utloggad
<maxjezy> utan att veta om det
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja, kollade lite i loggarna nyss.
<Linda^> maxjezy: Okej, jag känner dina skor nu iaf.
<maxjezy> ja lirade lite SDL-ball istället
<maxjezy> Linda^: passade inte det bra till musiken?
<Linda^> haha
<maxjezy> värsta skräck-beats
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<maxjezy> tack ubot2
<Linda^> maxjezy: ok! Nu känner jag verkligen att jag känner dig :(
<realubot> maxjezy: Lbreakout2 är ett bra tidsfördriv också. Påminner om Arkanoid till commodore 64.
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> apt-cache search game | less
<realubot> ger en fin lista på spel.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<mieowww> Här har ni ett kvalitetsspel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxmgr2fFAuI
<amelia> Atari ftw
<mieowww> Skitkonsol. :(
<mieowww> Rent spelmässigt. Tekniskt är den intressant.
<mieowww> När man går så långt tillbaka i tiden är spelen så sjukt lågupplösta och simpla att det knappast går att variera dem.
<amelia> det är ju inte rimligt att jämföra med dagens teknik eller spel.. man får ta det för vad det är och se det fina i det lixom.
<amelia> wb dodel
<dodel> va=
<amelia> dodel: wb = welcome back
<dodel> Hehe :)
<mieowww> Jag jämför inte med "dagens"...
<mieowww> Utan snarare NES-eran.
<dodel> Hmm..visst går det köra program som är skapade med .NET 3.5?
<mieowww> NES är ju ljusår mer avancerad och anses ändå som ganska minimal.
<dodel> nu talar jag om med Winme
<dodel> wine
<amelia> mieowww: fast NES är ju ändå 6 år efter Atari 2600.. det är rätt lång tid på den tiden.
<mieowww> Snacka om att åren gick snabbt på den tiden... det är extrem skillnad bara mellan två år.
<mieowww> Otroligt mycket hände under hela 1980-talet, för övrigt.
<mieowww> Och mellan 1990-1995.
<mieowww> Med snabbt menar jag att utvecklingen gick snabbt.
<mieowww> amelia: Jag menar verkligen inte att Atari 2600 var dålig för att vara en hemkonsol 1977.
<mieowww> Jag menar bara att jag inte riktigt kan se tjusningen i att faktiskt spela de spelen för annat än nostalgi för de som spelade dem på den tiden.
<amelia> jo, det hände en jävla massa från 70- till 90-taet.
<mieowww> För de är så extremt simpla, långt mer primitiva än NES-spelen.
<amelia> just spel är väl inte min grejj överhuvudtaget, men jag är grymt facinerad över gamla datorer och då framförallt sådana som är mer åt serverhållet.
<mieowww> Pong tycker jag nästan är mer intressant än Atari 2600 och den eran.
<mieowww> Pong hade ju analog kontroll.
<amelia> men jag ser klart tjusningen i både desktop datorer och spelkonsoler.
<CasperN> http://morphcat.de/superbatpuncher/
<CasperN> rätt kul projekt ett nytt nes spel
<amelia> coolt
<CasperN> ser dessutom småroligt ut om man nu gillar den sortens spel dvs
<mieowww> Skaparen av Halo gjorde ju ett Atari 2600-spel kallat Halo typ år 2006.
<mieowww> Och skapade riktiga kasetter.
<mieowww> CasperN: Så länge han skapar en riktig kassett och spelar i en riktig NES är det riktigt coolt. I emulator blir det liksom meningslöst.
<amelia> fast det som är väldigt intressant med just spel är t.ex. tetris, det är sjukt roligt fortfarande.
<CasperN> tror de ska göra det
<CasperN> läste det någonstans iaf
<dodel> Whoohoo!! Hittade Debian 2.1 Slink. Den första debian som använde sig av GNOME :d
<amelia> dodel: haha
<CasperN> lol
<mieowww> Jag vill spela Maze War från 1974. 3D-skjutare i nätverk.
<mieowww> Fast behöver då ett LAN av Imlac PDS-1 eller Xerox Star.
<amelia> hmm, man kanske skulle leta upp en gammal 486-burk eler något sånt och dra in någon gammal fin dist och leka med någon dag.. undrar om man överhuvudtaget skulle få igång allt.
<amelia> helst med 2.2-kernel också, då blir det som bäst. :)
<dodel> 4 MB i ram drar den :D
<mieowww> Amiga 1200 hade totalt 2 MB RAM.
<mieowww> Och den körde avancerat GUI och en massa saker.
<dodel> Det jag ska göra är att 1, Få internet att fungera på den 2, införskaffa en bra webbläsare, 3, kunna få wine fungera på den 4, kunna få wine fungera med .NET apps.
<dodel> Internet skulle nog inte vara något problem för det finns ju kod tillgängligt för mitt nätverkskort. Bara komplimera en ny kärna.
<amelia> min första dator hade totalt 640kb RAM..
<dodel> Jag har en med 640kb ram
<dodel> Bärbar :)
<amelia> och en 20mb hårddisk som var helt enorm på den tiden.
<mieowww> Äter man verkligen hästar i Sverige? Känns lite... extremt att föda upp en kuse och döda för att få lite kött? Är det inte otroligt dyrt att göra så? Inte kan de väl vänta på att hästar som används för det man brukar ha hästar till självdör?
<dodel> jo, ett terrabyte kommer vara litet i framtiden. Då kommer 3dspelen vara mer verklig än verkligheten.
<amelia> jag har iofs en burk där man räknar hårddiskutrymme i megaword. det är rätt nice. :)
<dodel> megaword?
<kodein> häst är ätbart, ja, men det finns mer eller mindre bara till salu i delikatessbutiker
<mieowww> 37 skäppor ord kommer lastat.
<kodein> och förstås, i gustafskorv
<mieowww> kodein: Hur går det till? Föder de upp speciella kötthästar?
<kodein> nä, inte direkt
<amelia> fast det finns ju hamburgerkött som pålägg. det är hästkött.
<kodein> och det föds öht upp väldigt lite häst i sverige. de som tillverkar hästkorv brukar få importera från usa
<CasperN> mieowww: mesta hästköttet går till resturanger, men det stämmer att man äter hästkött, det är ingen avel som går till slakt i Sverige iaf vad jag vet
<kodein> amelia: fast man ska ju isf se till att det faktiskt är hästkött, på senare tid har de ju börjat fuska och ha hamburgerkött av nöt
<amelia> aha
<CasperN> http://www.sjv.se/amnesomraden/djur/hastar/avlivningochslakt.4.6a459c18120617aa58a8000129.html
<amelia> det är ju inte direkt något jag köper sådär... har bara köpt en gång för att kunna säg till bamsefar att jag köpt häst. :)
<mieowww> Men i andra länder har man alltså farmar med hästar som föds upp bara för att slaktas? Känns bara konstigt...
<kodein> det är väl inte konstigare än nötköttdjur
<mieowww> "I Sverige föder vi inte upp hästar enbart för köttproduktion. Ändå slaktas många hästar."
<mieowww> kodein: Vad som är konstigast är hur det kallas "nöt"...
<mieowww> Jag vet inte. Kusar har ju liksom en praktisk funktion. Men inte kossor.
<CasperN> vidrigt att det är stora slakthus som distruberar kött och inte mer lokala slaktare som förr
<kodein> "nöt" är etymologiskt från nytta
<kodein> så, nyttodjur
<mieowww> "Nötsmak"
<mieowww> Känns riktigt konstigt att äta kusar, faktiskt. Måste ju finnas farmar någonstans, alternativt vara riktigt dyrt.
<CasperN> som tur är ska Japan rädda alla djur från slakt http://inhabitat.com/poop-burger-japanese-researcher-creates-artificial-meat-from-human-feces/
<amelia> mieowww: kor har väl egentligen en mer praktisk funktion i dagens samhälle än vad hästar har. kor ger ju mjölk.
<dodel> suck...nu finns det bara en dist kvar som jag vet att den fungerar.....DSL....
<dodel> Tillbaka igen på 4 år sedan...
<dodel> Ni, vet...jag har hållit på länge med den där burken
<dodel> När en gammal hårdisk tickar...är den slut på då? Alltså jag har en som lever och, men den har aldrig jävlats med mig
<dodel> När jag kör win95 på den så tickar den som fan. Men den är tystare när jag kör linux på den
<mieowww> amelia: Ja, fast det är också mat...
<mieowww> Kusarna rider ju folk på.
<Stockholm_Angel> Hej, would this work on ubuntu 11.04?
<Stockholm_Angel> http://www.webhallen.com/hemelektronik/130859-grundig_mp3-spelare_mpaxx940_gul
<cHarNe2> Stockholm_Angel: vanlig usb?
<cHarNe2> Stockholm_Angel: men 12 timmar speltid? :S
<D0minat0r> hmm hur slipper jag min cron session att fylla auth.log
<cHarNe2> man skulle bli miljonär och bara hjälpa folk på irc. det skulle vara nice :D
<D0minat0r> cHarNe2: :D
<D0minat0r> kom på att jag kan ju bara ändra cron loggfilen o syslog
<D0minat0r> men hur startar jag om syslog? /etc/init.d/sysklog(d) finns inte
<Stockholm_Angel> cHarNe2:  yeah via usb
<D0minat0r> kan inte starta om syslog för att den heter rsyslog i 11.04 :P
<coobra> sups
<coobra> o_p
<cHarNe2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_BLggf-mqs :D
<BjHstad> God morgon, nått på gång
<D0minat0r> cHarNe2: :D
<ola`> BLÖTT!
<coobra> vart ?
<ola`> Större delar av hufvudstaden typ :P
<ola`> och större delar av mig som just kom in från hellregnet
<henrikon> ganska ofta när jag sätter datorn i suspend kraschar den, det har kommit med 11.04....
<henrikon> går det göra något åt det?
<dodel> Det verkar som Damn small linux endast fungerar på min gamla burk :P
<dodel> Men då får jag använda den då. Tror att det är kärnan som gör det då det är en 2,4x. Men jag ska typ ta bort alla program på datorn. Hur gör man det?
<dodel> Finns build essentials i socurce ?
<dodel> tänkte installera det på DSL
<gorgo> =)
<InitMass> Någon som kan tipsa om ett program för färgkalibrering av skärmar?
<dodel> Windows 3.1 :)
<ola`> InitMass: vi brukade ha en färgsticka och sen bara använda gimp
<InitMass> ola`, jag letar efter något mer exakt verktyg. när jag ska köra dispcalgui så får jag detta fina fel http://paste.pound-python.org/show/8305/
<dodel> Hur avinstallerar man program i linux? Damn small linux har rätt många skräp program som jag inte behöver.
<InitMass> gnome-color-manager får jag inte fram kalibreringen i. bara verktyget för att byta profiler
<dodel> Är det bara rm -r /
<InitMass> dodel, apt-get autoremove program
<dodel> ^^^
<InitMass> dodel, kör du rm -r / så blir du av med programmen, men även resten av systemet
<dodel> jag vet. Har DSL apt då?
<dodel> Jag tänkte göra en hel renovering av DSL. Den ska ha evilWM, Wine, Midori Webbrowser, Xpdf(vilken den har redan nu).
<cahoot> InitMass, lär vara svårt att hitta ngt bättre än dispcalgui, undrar om buggen har med 64bit att göra. Använder programmet på debian och osx utan problem
<cahoot> ...fsat när jag tänker efter är ju osx 64bit - så stryck min fundering
<dodel> Det finns väll inte Build Essentials för dsl?
<InitMass> cahoot, tror du att det går att köra 32bit varianten på 64bit?
<cahoot> ingen aning
<InitMass> cahoot, problemet jag har med gnome-color-manager (gcm) är att programmet inte verkar hitta min enhet
<cahoot> InitMass, läs här  http://hoech.net/dispcalGUI/
<InitMass> cahoot, ja, jo jag har letat efter svar i några timmar
<InitMass> cahoot, har du hittat nåt som berör mig specifikt?
<cahoot> dispcalgui är vad du vill ha (om du vill ha en bra profilerad skärm)
<cahoot> läs det först stycke Update...
<dodel> När jag ska komplimera från source. Behöver jag endast GCC då?
<InitMass> cahoot, konstigt att de inte lagt upp nya filer då
<cahoot> finns ju att ta hem från hans blog
<cahoot> avsnitt 4
<InitMass> cahoot, jag är blind
<cahoot> då spelar skärmen inte så stor roll
<InitMass> cahoot, men min skärmläsare är känslig för färger ;-)
<InitMass> cahoot, hittar ingen blog
<cahoot> http://dispcalgui.hoech.net/
<cahoot> scrolla ner
<InitMass> cahoot, kan du posta länken till bloggen istälelt? hittar den inte
<InitMass> 45 sidor text ju
<cahoot> jag sa fel ej blog allt finns på sidan
<InitMass> cahoot, så du menar att man får dra ner den från svn?
<dodel> Kan G++ komplimera C kod?
<cHarNe2> dodel: gcc
<cahoot> http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/fhoech/xUbuntu_11.04/amd64/
<dodel> Så GCC och G++ är inte samma sak?
<InitMass> cahoot, men det är ju den felande versionen
<larsemil> gcc är för c filer och g++ för c++ filer
<cahoot> dvs hade redan den senaste 0707??
<dodel> Då ladddar jag ner GCC för GCC kan väll också användas för C++ filer
<cahoot> då hjar jag inget förslag - funkar som sagt som det ska här
<InitMass> cahoot, De har lagt upp informationen om att version 0707 inte fungerar men det är också enda versionen som finns att ladda ner, förutom från dev branschen
<cahoot> precis installerat 0707 på osx och debian sid - funkar fint
<dodel> Hur blir det om jag ska komplimera GCC, när jag inte har en komplimator?
<cahoot> kompilera/kompilator - det är ett mysterium
<cahoot> bootstrapping tror jag det heter
<dodel> cahoot: Ska bygga upp mitt DSL till modernare och snabbare, anpassat för mig :)
<dodel> Bort med JWM och in med evilWM
<cahoot> det enda raka är väl att köra utan X
<coobra> hehe
<InitMass> cahoot, men jag får en massa fel med python
<cahoot> gissningsvis ubuntuberoende problem då (etfersom det funkar på två os här)
<InitMass> cahoot, http://paste.pound-python.org/show/8305/ jag vet inte vad som är fel
<dodel> när en gammal HDD tickar. Är den slut på då?
<InitMass> cahoot, jag får väl köra det hela genom terminalen då
<larsemil> http://turntable.fm/svenskt_p_svenska idag poppar vi svensk musik
<Philip5> dagon_: ikväll händer det.... sista delen sänds :O
<coobra> Philip5: av ?
<Philip5> GoT
<coobra> GoT ?
<coobra> larsemil: nice :D
<Philip5> mää, game of thrones
<Philip5> hänger du inte med ;)
<coobra> ahha jo  :D
<coobra> sista ?
<coobra> kan det ju inte vara
<Philip5> sista för säsongen men de ska börja filma säsong 2 senare
<coobra> sker så mycke i den serien ju
<coobra> faaaaaaaaaaaaan
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> bok 1 är säsong 1
<Philip5> finns ju 5 böcker
<coobra> ohh
<coobra> :D
<coobra> den är bra gjord
<coobra> så hopps dom inte lägger ner
<Philip5> ja men böckerna är ännu bättre så klart. de hoppar över ganska mycket när de filmat
<coobra> heh ja
<Philip5> mest synd är att de inte har med några slagfältscener
<coobra> alltid så med film/serier
<coobra> tror dom väntar med dom
<coobra> drar ihop sig till ganska stora slag
<Philip5> det är lite stora slag på slutet som de inte verkar visa. inte minst när de tillfångatog jamie i senaste avsnittet. det görs vid ett stort slag som sedan blir berömt i böckerna
<coobra> ok ok
<Philip5> sånt som när man läst är en viktig händelse som helt tas bort
<Philip5> men annars är det najs serie
<dodel2> Hej. Jag får detta error medelande när jag kör mkswap. mkswap unable to set up swap-space unreadable
<yeager> mkswap vad?
<coobra> :D
<Coffe> fan , man är ledig, men vill ändå pilla med ipv6
<dod> halua
<Philip5> hallå där mr kde
<chees> halo :)
<Philip5> är du kde master nu då?
<Philip5> kört det i över en vecka
<chees> njaeblrja vänja mig
<chees> njae börja vänja mig
<Philip5> då så... då är det the easy ride kvar
<chees> va dock kas support för telenor
<coobra> kde ?
<chees> :)
<Philip5> är inte kde utan en linuxgrej
<coobra> ubuntudesktop är ju helt fuuult nu
<chees> ubuntu unity går inte köra
<coobra> nej
<coobra> suger
<chees> japp
<Philip5> unity är kanske bra för det kanske får fler att testa kde :)
<chees> linux lime 11,00 va grym
<coobra> lime ?
<chees> den hade bästa supporten för telenor mobila turbo 3g
<Markslap> Unity är ju mysigt.
<coobra> nej
<Markslap> Jag skulle dock vilja ha en riktig meny bara.
<Markslap> För jag minns inte alltid vad det är jag letar efter.
<chees> uj linux mint
<coobra> finns inte gnome mer ?
<chees> linuxmint dessa hade riktigt trevlig menu system
<coobra> har ju inte med linuxdisten att göra
<coobra> kan ju dra in vilken VM du vill
<Markslap> Varför gillar ni inte Unity? :P
<Markslap> Ska ni inte köra Debian om ni gillar lite stabilitet? :)
<coobra> haha
<chees> menu systemet suger o buggar och man blir tokig o svär
<coobra> haha
<coobra> ja
<Markslap> Gör det? På vilket sätt?
<Markslap> o.O
<coobra> allavis
<chees> testa linux mint
<Markslap> Uhu, det sa inte mycket.
<coobra> palla
<Markslap> chees: Med vilken skrivbordshanterare? :P
<coobra> kanske får kolla in KDE
<chees> kör gnome
<chees> linux mint 11 gnome på laptopen
<chees> stationära kubuntu
<Coffe> jag har lite problem med routing ,, någon som har ork att hjälpa ?
<coobra> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-GNOME-3-on-Ubuntu-11-04-194085.shtml
<chees> jag hade strul med telenor
<coobra> :D
<chees> linux mint hade bästa support på allt jag testat
<chees> gnome  3 usch
<chees> liknar unity
<coobra> omman ska köra det
<coobra> ja kör fluxbox
<chees> ok
<chees> testt mint då
<coobra> men var ett chat om mint
<coobra> jag gillar mintu  *:p
<chees> hähä
<coobra> kör slackware på ws nu
<coobra> funkar bra
<chees> ok
<chees> slack körde vi på serven förut
<coobra> vi ?
<Markslap> Vad är det som buggar med menysystemet i Unity menar ni?
<coobra> det är så jävla fail
<coobra> hater det
<coobra> hatar*
<coobra> men gillar inte clicka
<chees> tex när progmanes menu hamnar på den raden högst upp buggar för mig
<Markslap> chees: Hmm.
<chees> hur man nu ska förklara det
<Markslap> Det där har jag inte haft problem med faktiskt.
<Markslap> Fungerar riktigt fint.
<chees> ok
<Markslap> Tom. i Fx.
<chees> där har firefox pidgin strulat på
<coobra> hahah
<chees> sen sög de har det så där
<coobra> palla
<chees> blev tokig på de
<Markslap> Det är något jag saknade i 10.10 och tidigare versioner.
<Markslap> chees: Fungerar fint i Fx för mig. :o
<chees> kommer aldrig mer bli ubuntu för mig
<Markslap> Kör du Fx 4 eller nyare?
<chees> fx
<coobra> ohh
<coobra> :D
<Markslap> chees: Firefox.
<Coffe> har 2 routers  .. main kommer internet in på  sedan så ut så har den en anann router i det nätet, som sedan har ett annat nät under sig .. så på nät 1 kan jag pinga hostar på nät 2., men routern på nät 2 kan bara pinga router nät 1 , inga hostar där .
<chees> körde 4
<chees> aldrig mer unity
<chees> kanske ev kommer dumpa kubuntu med för att det funkar inte alls bra mot telenor
<Markslap> Jag gav det en chans, tycker det är rätt smidigt.
<Markslap> Lite saker jag saknar, men många saker jag gillar.
<chees> har du testat mint?
<Markslap> Nej
<coobra> haha
<coobra> ppa <3
<Markslap> Mint hade inte släppts när jag installerade 11.04.
<Markslap> Och jag ville inte vänta.
<coobra> blir xbmc snart på minubuntuburk :D
<Markslap> Nu sitter jag i Windows igen av någon anledning.
<Markslap> MÃ¥ste boota om. :S
<chees> windows
<chees> komme rjag ill
<coobra> Markslap: nu vart jag lessen
<chees> knäckte alla win skivor
<chees> never more
<chees> har tyvärr kvar de på htpc
<chees> men ska ändras om när ssd disk kommer
<chees> så li den en stor fin media burk
<coobra> ja kör htpc med SSD
<coobra> :D
<chees> och kommer köra mint på den
<coobra> add banword *mint*
<coobra> :D
<chees> ;D
<chees> värt testa!
<Markslap> Varför sitter ni här om ni ändå bara ska tjata om Mint? :P
<coobra> ja
<chees> :P
<coobra> hmms /j mint
<Markslap> Och om ni tycker att alla ska ge Mint en chans kanske ni själva ska våga testa Unity lite mer? :)
<Markslap> För att ge det en chans.
<chees> nono :P
<coobra> Markslap: god pont
<chees> kör ubuntu med lite :P
<coobra> :D
<coobra> point*
<Markslap> Hur länge vågade ni testa Unity innan ni sade "aldrig mer"?
<chees> gammla herdeliga gnome
<chees> :P
<chees> inte ens 5 min
<coobra> Markslap: kör det nu men blir fan inte klok på menyeran hahhaa
<Markslap> Precis
<Markslap> chees: Där är problemet.
<chees> oja
<chees> :)
<Markslap> Nåväl
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Erat problem.
<chees> japps
<Markslap> Lika illa som Debianmänniskor. :D
<chees> deb har jag ikke test
<chees> körde suse för läääänge sen
<Markslap> Wait, wat?
<Markslap> Jag körde Debian mycket förut.
<chees> ok
<Markslap> Och lekte med OpenSuSE också.
<coobra> hhaa
<coobra> suse ?
<Markslap> Fast det var runt 2005 tror jag.
<Markslap> Eller 2004.
<chees> va nog samam för mig
<chees> hoppas unix kommer klå windows alltmer :P
<Markslap> Olika OS passar för olika saker och människor. :P
<coobra> ja
<coobra> vi är alla olika
<Markslap> Mm
<chees> japp
<Coffe> <--- fett nöjd nu
<Markslap> IPv6 och allt. :)
<coobra> <--- hänger på nöjda grejjen
<Markslap> Jag har ett /64.
<Markslap> Gillar hur dom ger ut det bara sådär. :P
<coobra> Markslap: native  ?
<Coffe> ett 64 bara
<Markslap> Native?
<coobra> Markslap: tunnlar du  ?
<Markslap> Coffe: Det är la några miljarder IP-adresser bara? :P
<Coffe> ja rätt nöjd faktiskt . för kör en openvpn tunnel över en annan för att få ipv6 stöd mellan kontoretn
<Markslap> Jag fick ett /64 gratis av min serverhost.
<Coffe> Markslap,  ja då internet idag är /32 så klarar du
<Markslap> Använder inte skiten dock. :P
<Coffe> riktlinjerna säger /48 till ett företag
<Coffe> men de tar en stund innan ipv6 adresserna tar slut
<coobra> hahahaha
<Markslap> En stund?
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> Menar du?
<Markslap> ;D
<Coffe> jaou
<coobra> jag har ett /48 hos tunnelbroker
<coobra> kanske ska fixa upp det
<Coffe> kanske tid att slå på en brandvägg nu
<coobra> Coffe: fegis :p
<Coffe> ja jag vet.. fan .. lite töntig är jag
<coobra> Coffe: ha inte saker som svarar på ipv6  ?
<cHarNe2> har inte tagit tag i ipv6 än, måste nog dock göra det snart..
<cHarNe2> kan tänkte mig den dagen man får barn och dom växer upp: "vaddå slut på ipadresser? dom kan ju inte ta slut"
<Coffe> HeMan,  vaken
<Coffe> Markslap,  lust att göra en portscan mot mig ?
<Coffe> för att se om min FB nu blockar ?
<Markslap> Näe.
<cHarNe2> Coffe: ip?
<Coffe> whois coffe
<Coffe> 2001:9b0:112:abba::2
<cHarNe2> aha, nae sånna nymodigheter har jag inte, kanske går ändå?
<Coffe> har du inte ipv6 . så kommer det inte att gå . då äter min v4 fw upp dig :)
<cHarNe2> :D
<Coffe> Ja, det verkar som att du redan använder IPv6.
<Coffe> Välkommen till framtidens Internet! wooow :P
<Coffe> bara radvd dhcpv6 samt bind kvar att fixa så .. easy peasey
<coobra> Coffe: :D
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> kaffe
<Philip5> kaffe här också :)
<coobra> har inte mjölk
<Philip5> ska man inte ha. kaffe ska vara svart och starkt
<coobra> nej
<coobra> min mage kan inte det
<Philip5> du måste härda den mer då
<coobra> den är härdad som fan men mer utsliten och halv sliten
<coobra> kan dricka kaffe med mjölk
<Philip5> din mage är nog bara lite vek ;)
<coobra> hehe
<coobra> nja
<coobra> för mycke sprit ++++
<coobra> :D
<Philip5> tsss
<coobra> hehe
<gorgo> händer här då?
<cHarNe2> inte mycket
<gorgo> märker det :D
<mieowww> Hur hittar man investerare?
<coobra> hehe
<gorgo> :)
<mieowww> ?
<mieowww> Vad är kul?
<coobra> att du går in en ubuntu kanal och frågar sådant
<Markslap> :D
<coobra> och irc
<coobra> hahah
<coobra> :D
<mieowww> Var fan ska man fråga skiten då?
<Markslap> Google!
<mieowww> ...
<coobra> DRo_o
<coobra> :D
<mieowww> Man får bara en massa värdelös generell information.
<cahoot> språkvalet lockar säkert portentiella investerare
<Markslap> Mm
<coobra> http://www.google.se/#sclient=psy&hl=sv&source=hp&q=hur+hittar+jag+investerare&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=ca018986f4044bef&biw=1024&bih=643
<coobra> http://www.riskkapital.org/
<mieowww> Som sagt... bara skitsnack överallt. Ointressant.
<coobra> hjahah
<coobra> för ja det trillar saker i huvet på folk som har bra ideer
<coobra> heh
<coobra> moste vart en vissionär inte en entrepenör det där
<xyzp> go kväll
<gorgo> hej
<xyzp> gorgo, hej, vad göres? jag kör grooveshart
<gorgo> jobbar
<xyzp> ok, börjar i morgon, måndag puh
<cutgaaah> någon där?
<cutgaaah> jag behöver hjälp med ett ad-hocnätverk och jag vet inte var jag ska vända mig :(
<Markslap> !ask
<ubot2> Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<chripher> hej är det någon som fått Handelsbanken dosa MED sladd att fungera i ubuntu 11 64bit
<cutgaaah> tungt. jag sitter i win7 och försöker köra adhoc mot mac med airport - ICS från en usb med mobilt bredband i Polen. det fungerade i förrgår EN gång, men sen inte mer. Macen började säga: "egentilldelad IP 169.*** och ingen anslutning till internet." Jag antar att det har med IPn att göra och jag har försökt sätta static själv men det fortsätter stå (i win7): "waiting for
<cutgaaah> users." trots att macen säger att den ansluter, nu ifs utan "egentilldelad IP". MEN inga paket sänds fortfarande.
<cutgaaah> (jag är inte bra på IPsaker alls så jag kan ha gjort fel när jag försökte sätta static)
<moglag> ok omformulerad fråga: hur ska man ställa in en statisk IP för att kunna ansluta ett ad-hoc nätverk mellan 2 datorer?
<Hejsan> Någon som kan hjälpa mig?
<Markslap> !ask|Hejsan
<ubot2> Hejsan: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<Hejsan> Haha ok!
<Hejsan> Jag använder 11.04 jag måste byta till classic för att få ner "bar"?
<yeager> bar?
<Hejsan> startmenyn
<Hejsan> kan visa pic
<Hejsan> http://news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/softpedialinuxweeklyissue126-large_002.jpg
<Hejsan> den uppe
<Hejsan> Jag vill få den ner, jag måste byta till classic då?
<yeager> ja
<Hejsan> Okej tack! Men kan jag ha samma gränsitt eller kommer det bli som gammla Windows XP?
<moglag> asså du kan modda allt som du vill oavsett. t.ex kolla in "cairo-dock" om det är dockfunktionen du vill åt
<Hejsan> Tack för hjälpen!
<moglag> och "gnome-do" om det är sökfunktionen
<moglag> hur ska man ställa in en statisk IP för att kunna ansluta ett ad-hoc nätverk mellan 2 datorer?
<Hejsan> aha Moglag, det inte så jag vill ha. Det du syftar på är som RocketDock: http://www.ilmaisohjelmat.fi/assets/images/ohjelmat/r/rocketdock.jpg
<Hejsan> Det jag vill är att det ska se ut som i Windows 7, XP, Vista
<Hejsan> att man har start till exempel nere
<Hejsan> http://scarymary.se/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/windows7.jpg
<Hejsan> Att allt kommer ner så
<Hejsan> men ska byta till classic och återkommer vid problem m8
<moglag> men
<moglag> kolla in "kubuntu" då =)
<Hejsan> Haha löste sig:
<Hejsan> http://scottlinux.com/2011/03/05/ubuntu-11-04-change-from-unity-to-classic-gnome/
<Philip5> heja kde! heja kubuntu!
<yeager> nä
<spacebug-> hehe
<gorgo> kde =)
<spacebug-> kå de äh
<gorgo> fina saker
<moglag> hur ska man ställa in en statisk IP för att kunna ansluta ett ad-hoc nätverk mellan 2 datorer?
<bamsefar> Va?
<cutgaaah> hur ska man ställa in en statisk IP för att kunna ansluta ett ad-hoc nätverk mellan 2 datorer? =)
<Svea> Kan man ändra "Minimera", "Stäng" knappen som finns på vänstra sidan till högra sidan?
<Svea> längt upp det vill säga
<maxjezy> Svea: ja det går
<maxjezy> har för mig man bara byter theme
<Svea> Jag använder klassisk
<Svea> ?
<InitMass> Nån som kan se vad det är för unexpected token på rad 17 i det här skriptet http://paste.pound-python.org/show/8317/ ?
<bamsefar> InitMass: Du ska bara ha en esac för hela case
<bamsefar> case 1) foo ;; 2) bar ;; 3) baz ;; esac
<Svea> Ingen som kan hjälap mig?
<CasperN> Svea: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<Svea> Tack!
<CasperN> om du kör emerald får man ändra det i emerald themer, men det är lika enkelt det
<coobra> :D
<maxjezy> :F
<Hejsan> Finns det fler sätt att konfigera start menyn?
<Hejsan> Jag vill till exempel inte ha
<Philip5> vi vill se dagon_ vinka! vi vill se dagon_ vinka!
<Hejsan> "Plastser"
<maxjezy> Hejsan: vad ska du konfa där?
<Hejsan> Maxjezy: Jag vill ta bort till exempel "Platser"
<Hejsan> Och sammansätta flera andra genvägar
<Hejsan> går det?
<maxjezy> var någon inne för ett par dagar sen som undra ungefär samma sak, vet inte om han lyckades
<Hejsan> aha...
<maxjezy> Hejsan: du kan ju alltid byta ut hela menyn i panelen
<Hejsan> Hade tänkt mig
<maxjezy> så slipper du platser
<maxjezy> finns andra menyer att välja på
<Hejsan> Jo vet det men du blir det en liten ubuntu loga
<maxjezy> jo, du vill ha bred meny?
<maxjezy> där det står meny
<maxjezy> osv
<Hejsan> Det går att ta bort vissa saker i redigera menyer
<Hejsan> kan vissa pic
<maxjezy> Hejsan: alternativt kan du ju ta bort hela menyn och bara lägga till de alternativ du vill rakt i panelen
<Hejsan> Hur gör jag det :)
<Hejsan> försökt höger klicka
<Hejsan> men där blir det inte bra
<maxjezy> dra ut de programmen du vill till panelen
<maxjezy> och ta bort menyn helt sen
<maxjezy> Hejsan: gnome-do är också fett
<Hejsan> Aha! Men problemet är att jag vill ha som i Windows: Du har Ubuntu loggan men där inne finns det ondöiga saker som system, jag vill ta bort de och ersätta de med till exempel med "Program" och Dator
<Hejsan> jag vill inte ha en egen meny utan en genväng i menyn :D
<Hejsan> lite svårt att fatta
<maxjezy> jag förstår, men menyn är väl lite väl hård för att åstakomma det
<Hejsan> :/
<Hejsan> Som att senaste dokument vill man till exempel inte ha kvar
<maxjezy> jag menar, platser osv
<maxjezy> de är ju helt onödiga
<Hejsan> ja exakt!
<maxjezy> inte så svårt att köra igång en nautilus by hand
<maxjezy> och köra gnome do för att starta program
<maxjezy> menyer är lite 90 tal
<maxjezy> om ni frågar mig
<Hejsan> heter det "nautilus"
<Hejsan> eller nautilus by hand
<maxjezy> nautilus
<maxjezy> testa gnome do om du inte gjort det
<maxjezy> du kommer bli förvånad hur lätt och highteck det känns
<Hejsan> Jag testar Gnome Do, jag insåg att Nautilus var file manager :D
<maxjezy> precis
<Hejsan> Ser väldigt fint ut men en noob fråga :)
 * dagon_ vinkar på Philip5 och maxjezy 
<Hejsan> Hur kommer jag då ut "Dator", inställningar om jag inte har menyn....
<maxjezy> dagon_: YEAH!
<dagon_> så var man hemma igen
<maxjezy> dagon_: var har du hållit hus då?
<dagon_> maxjezy: varit hos en fjälla i helgen
<maxjezy> dagon_: så nu väntar ni barn?
<dagon_> hell no
<dagon_> åkte dit med ett nytt paket gummi
<dagon_> kom hem med en enda kådis
 * dagon_ är effektiv
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> vi har haft dop idag :)
<dagon_> nice om man nu går på det där kristna
<dagon_> vilket namn kom ni överens om?
<maxjezy> Laura :)
<dagon_> fint :)
<maxjezy> vi gör det mest för att det är tradition
<maxjezy> alla andra är döpta i hela släkten
<dagon_> okej
<dagon_> jag skulle aldrig få för mig att göra det dock
<maxjezy> inte så mycket för kyrkor och kristendom jag
<maxjezy> därför döptes hon inte i kyrka utan här på tomten
<dagon_> av en präst?
<maxjezy> yepp
<maxjezy> en kvinnlig sådan dessutom
<maxjezy> som tog dopgrejerna på både finska och svenska
<dagon_> haha, en polare påstod att man inte hette nåt om man inte var döpt
<maxjezy> :)
<dagon_> han är heller inte den skarpaste kniven
<maxjezy> staten har ju tagit över den rollen
<maxjezy> staten är så lik kyrkan
<maxjezy> bara att de kräver ännu högre skatter
<dagon_> :P
<maxjezy> kunde man gå ur staten skulle jag göra det
<dagon_> haha
<maxjezy> kyrkan är ju iaf frivillig
<dagon_> det hade varit fint
<dagon_> tur du sa det
<dagon_> måste ut ur kyrkan innan jag börja jobba så de inte snor mina pengar
<maxjezy> jobba svart istället :)
<dagon_> hade jag kunnat så :P
<dagon_> fast det ger ju ingen vidare pension
<maxjezy> pensionen blir man nog endå blåst på
<dagon_> förmodligen
<maxjezy> sverige hamnar i kris, lånar ur pensionsfonden och sen skiter sig allt
<maxjezy> vi lever på lera och bröd
<dagon_> känns som om vi redan är där
<maxjezy> typ, ja.
<kodein> vi kan ju alltid investera i framtida turistinkomster
<maxjezy> demokrati, folkvalda regeringar som inte berättat vad de tänker göra, de berättar bara vad de inte tänker göra.
<kodein> det har ju funkat bra för andra länder
<maxjezy> såg uppdrag granskning igår
<maxjezy> angående göteborgskravallerna
<maxjezy> helt jävla knas att varenda jävla snut jobba för att skydda dom där politikerna
<maxjezy> inget skydd för den enskilda individen fanns
<maxjezy> well, helt offtopic men
<maxjezy> ska lira lite poker med frugan och hennes lillesyrra och hennes kille
<dagon_> :)
<kodein> nå, det var ju åtm. politik
<kodein> vancouverkravallerna var ju sport...
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> nu lyckades jag komma åt lite knappar så att alla titelrader försvann på fönsterna
<amelia> bah, fan vad trött jag blir.. vill ha ett nytt mobilabb och det är 2 års bindningstid UTAN ny mobil..
<dagon_> hur fan får jag tillbaka dem?
<dagon_> börjar bli irriterad nu
<johanbr> amelia, va? går det inte att ha ett abonnemang utan binding numera?
<dagon_> nä
<dagon_> allt är bindningstider
<amelia> johanbr: telia verkar iaf rätt cp med det.
<dagon_> felia är ju lite vad det vill
<amelia> johanbr: kollade telenor, de har i princip samma abb utan bindningstid så överväger att byta operatör.
<dagon_> är inte halebop nåt för dig amelia?
<johanbr> i så fall är väl det rätta att byta operatör och meddela telia anledningen
<johanbr> och jag som tyckte att operatörerna här var osympatiska...
<x_link> Ajdå, missade 00:00-dansen idag ju!
<amelia> dagon_: tror inte det..
<dagon_> x_link: skäms!
<amelia> johanbr: problemet är att alla i min familj har telia vilket gör det fördelaktigt för mig att ha telia också... :(
<x_link> dagon_: Ja =)
<D0minat0r> Telia abb ringer man gratis till halebop men inte andra vägen
<D0minat0r> eller man gjorde det kommer jag nu ihåg pga ett fel hos telia men dom har rättat till detta nu och halebop räknas helt som annan operatör numera
#ubuntu-se 2012-06-11
 * realubot kollar på gamla avsnitt av Varuhuset på youtube.
<realubot> Det saknas helt klart en for each funktion i Excel.
<gecko> Godmorgon grymma värld
<gecko> Nu är frågan vad jag ska hitta på för totalt onödiga aktiviteter idag.
<gecko> Tittar man ut så vill jag helst dra täcket över huvudet igen. Fy vilket tråkväder.
<Haffe> )(
<christoffer> God morgon
<christoffer> någon annan som har problem med se.archive.ubuntu.com?
<christoffer> apt-get update fungerar inte äns
<andol> Verkar inte alls svara på http, eller ens acceptera tcp-uppkopplingen.
<christoffer> andol, check
<christoffer> då är det där felet är
<christoffer> fǻr uppdatera lite senare då
<andol> Tja, eller åtminstone så är det tras med maskinerna/ipna som döljer sig bakom round-robinet.
<andol> Rättelse: olika mycket tras bara
<christoffer> mjo
<kodein> hur är det, det är acc som drifter det där?
<andol> jupp
<andol> se.archive.ubuntu.com är ett cname för ftp.acc.umu.se, som även huserar ftp.se.debian.org, och säkerligen en del annat också.
<kodein> mm.
<kodein> hara du koll på om de har nån irc-kanal?
<andol> kodein: Vet ej, men jag har för mig att Nafallo åtminstone förr har haft någon koppling till de där norrlänningarna.
<kodein> umeå ligger ju nästan sydligt till
<andol> Norr om Uppsala ju :)
<christoffer> Säkert någon som har kapat någon SUNET fiber någonstans
<christoffer> händer flera gånger per år
<kodein> nä, ACC har ju www
<christoffer> all trafik upp till LTU och de trakterna går ner
<christoffer> aja, nu blir det en löprunda
<dfxz> fan va värdelöst att tågen är inställda hela sommaren.
<dfxz> nu är det buss som gäller i 2 månader
<larsemil> morrn
<dfxz> morrn
<dfxz> jag tror jag ska hoppa av o ta tåget nu.
<dfxz> nej nästa
<Markk> Bara du inte hoppar framför tåget.
<Markk> :/
<dfxz> nä några såna tendenser har jag inte :)
<Markk> :)
<kodein> inte göra en gärdestad, nej
<dfxz> finns det något roligt man kan göra med någon annans facebook konto?
<dfxz> :)
<dfxz> jag har kommit in på en som är en idiots
<kodein> då vill jag ju nämna att det är så kallat dataintrång, vilket är ett ganska allvarligt brott.
<dfxz> det är ju det.
<dfxz> fängelse för facerape :D
<dfxz> åstorp
<Nafallo> andol: cdimage.debian.org, i.e. debians cdmaster
<gecko> Vad menar dom med detta. WLAN (a,g)
<gecko> WLAN vet jag vad det är
<HeMan> att det inte är b och n i wlanet
<HeMan> enbart a och g standarden
<gecko> Ok
<larsemil> HeMan: partaj i helgen?
<HeMan> larsemil: jepp!
<Markk> gecko: Det finns för närvarande 4 standarder för WLAN (huvudsakligen), dessa heter 802.11a, 802.11b, 802.11g samt 802.11n.
<larsemil> HeMan: fyllde jämt?
<larsemil> jämnt
<HeMan> larsemil: i januari men fest nu först
<gecko> Markk: Aha. Det var mer än jag visste
<Markk> gecko: De mest använda i dagens läge är 802.11g samt 802.11n, n-standarden är den snabbaste för konsumenter för tillfället (upp till 300 Mbits).
<larsemil> HeMan: 30 va?
<larsemil> :)
<HeMan> larsemil: 0x28
<Markk> gecko: 802.11g klarar "bara" av 54Mbits.
<gecko> Markk: tack för bra info
<Markk> gecko: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11
<Markk> Där har du lite mer info.
<Markk> gecko: Fanns tydligen en hel drös fler, men det är dessa fyra du egentligen bara behöver hålla koll på. :)
<gecko> Ska läsa lite
<gecko> Fast egentligen så spelar det väl ingen större roll vilken standard man har. Eller?
<Markk> Jo
<Markk> Det gör det.
<Markk> 802.11n är det man ska välja i dagens läge skulle jag nog säga.
<kodein> 5Ghz <3
<Markk> :)
<gecko> Typiskt
<kodein> man skulle försöka få tag på en ruckus-AP, egentligen
<kodein> de är ju så snälla mot allt annat i närheten :)
<gecko> Men jag klarar mig nog med "bara" a, g
<Markk> gecko: Du använder antingen a eller g.
<Markk> Inte båda samtidigt.
<gecko> :)
<Markk> :)
<gecko> Hm. Undrar vart man väljer a eller g
<Markk> I routern.
<Markk> Eller AP:n.
<gecko> Jasså. Jag trodde det var i laptopen
<gecko> Men om jag har n i routern och lappen bara stödjjer a eller g
<gecko> Det lär väl funka ändå
<Markk> Din laptop kan bara köra med en samtidigt.
<Markk> Men routern klarar av flera lägen.
<Markk> Om ma ninte väljer annorlunda.
<gecko> Jag har routern på auto
<Markk> Brukar finnas en drop-downmeny där man får välja.
<Markk> Precis
<Markk> Men är det inget man behöver så kan man strunta i att konfa det. :)
<gecko> Ok
<Markk> Jag blev mest glad över att telefonen har stöd för 802.11n.
<Markk> Min förra hade bara g-stöd.
<christoffer> gecko, inte säkert...kan vara så att laptopen bara stödjer a och g...alltså g ifall routern stödjer det annars faller den tillbaka till a
<christoffer> men om en router bara är specificerad för "n" så brukar den oftast stödja flera andra så som a, b och g
<christoffer> men marknadsförs som "n" eftersom det är snabbast
<Markk> Näe.
<Markk> Om den marknadsförs med n-standarden så har den oftast stöd för minst g också.
<Markk> Men om specifikationerna säger att den bara har stöd för n så har den bara stöd för n.
<Markk> Men det är extremt ovanligt (om det ens finns).
<Markk> Skillnad på specifikationer och marknadsföring.
<HakanS> christoffer: Hejsan.
<christoffer> HakanS, hallå
<HakanS> christoffer: Har du funderat något på bokutlottning?
<christoffer> Mjo
<gecko> Huvudsaken jag har wifi till TV-fotöljen med min nya lapp. Oaktat bokstav :)
<christoffer> gecko, hehe
<gecko> Tycker den borde komma idag
<HakanS> christoffer: Jag håller på att titta på layout för hemsidan.
<christoffer> HakanS, tror det behövs någon utlottning som alla kan vara med på ...typ gissningsfrågor "hur många ABC finns i XYZ" ...har ingen konkret fråga dock =/
<christoffer> detta för att så måna som möjligt ska ha chansen
<christoffer> *många
<christoffer> att vara med
<kodein> "hur många paket finns det som beror på gnome i ubuntu 12.04"
<christoffer> avslutande fråga kan vara öppen fråga "Vad tycker du är det viktigaste med Ubuntu Sverige?"
<christoffer> kodein, precis, bra exempel =)
<HakanS> christoffer: Ja. Egentligen är det ju de som vet minst om Ubuntu som behöver boken.
<kodein> "skriv en slogan för ubuntu-se"
<Kepx> varför kan jag inte göra ikonerna mindre menyn som jag kunde tigidare?
<larsemil> http://apc.io/about/
<christoffer> HakanS, jo, självklart
 * gecko vet väldigt lite om ubuntu
<larsemil> Kepx: kan du inte?
<larsemil> super > skriv utseende. ändra storlek
 * gecko vet lite om allting förresten
<HakanS> Det skulle vara bra om det kan bli en "sommarpresent" till en lycklig vinnare.
<christoffer> HakanS, jo ...men krävs ju något form av deltagande i något...inte bara lottodragning bland medlemmar
<Kepx> larsemil: finns ingen altenativ som de
<christoffer> larsemil, det där ser intressant ut...kommer mer och mer små datorer nu
<christoffer> Dock ser jag fram emot Ubuntu-TV mest
<christoffer> verkar bästa helthetslösningen än så länge
<larsemil> Kepx: kör du 12.04 och unity?
<Kepx> körde 11.04 innan med uppdaterade. och jag haft 12.04 förut och det har vara likadant
<HakanS> christoffer: Jo, precis. Några enkla frågor (gissningsfrågor) samt att man ska skriva vad som är bra med ubuntu Sverige. Alt. en slogan-
<christoffer> HakanS, det jag funderar på är om vi ska försöka få ut böckerna till de som verkligen behöver en kopia eller om vi ska försöka använda böckerna för någon tävling bland alla medlemmar med syftet att försöka få lite liv i gemenskapen
<larsemil> Kepx: okej. jag har det där iaf. kan ju vara att unity2d är annorlunda, det vet jag inget om
<larsemil> om det skulle vara det du körde
<HakanS> christoffer: En form av premie till de som gjort något bra för gemenskapen?
<Kepx> hur byter jag till vanliga unity?
<christoffer> nja, inte gjort, något som görs efter vi utlyser "tävlingen"...någon förfrågan om att "bidra med något och var med i utlottningen"...alltifrån skriv en guide i wikin, skapa en vidoeguide eller bidra med kunskap på forumet eller på IRC
<christoffer> med en sådan "tävling" belyser vi alla delar som finns inom gemenskapen
<christoffer> men som är ganska utspridda just nu
<christoffer> och försöker binda ihop i portalen allt som sker på wikin, forumet, irc och på sändlistan
<christoffer> Förresten HakanS letar du nytt tema/layout-schema eller försöker du anpassa Ubuntu-se efter exemplet som vi mailade om tidigare?
<christoffer> Kepx, kör du Ubuntu på Svenska eller annat språk?
<Kepx> japp svenska
<christoffer> hmm ok
<christoffer> och du hittade inte "utseende"?
<Kepx> jo, men det finns inget att ändra storleken på ikonerna
<HakanS> christoffer: Den typen av "tävling" låter bra.
<christoffer> jaha
<christoffer> kanske inte finns i Unity2D då....du byter till Unity vid inloggningsskärmen på det där lilla kugghjulet till höger om ditt inloggningsnamn
<christoffer> så man måste logga ut och logga in igen
<HakanS> christoffer: Jag tittar på att anpassa det nuvarande temat efter ditt förslag (sjöräddningssällskapet).
<christoffer> mm
<christoffer> ok
<Kepx> ska kolla upp det nu
<Kepx_> lol, spöknamn :S.. okej, men jag valde unity och kollade igen, upptäckte inte någon som ändrar storleken på ikoner på menyn
<Kepx_> något*
<christoffer> det är längst ner under "Utseende" en scrollbar ..."Ikonstorlek för programstartaren"
<christoffer> försent...
<Kepx_> nope, ser inte något i den stilen
<christoffer> Var det en uppgradering från 11.04 du gjorde eller nyinstallation?
<Kepx_> från 11.04 till 12.04. men det har varit så när jag installera direkt med 12.04 också
<larsemil> Kepx: skriv i terminalen: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<larsemil> vad får du för svar då Kepx ?
<Kepx> ubuntu-2d
<Kepx> lol :S
<larsemil> då får du försöka lista ut varför du kör 2d och inte 3d.
<larsemil> vad har du för grafikkort?
<Kepx> alltså jag har två grafikkort  en nvidia och intel.
<christoffer> http://www.christofferholmstedt.se/utseende.png
<christoffer> kommer ni åt bilden?
<christoffer> där ser du alternativet längst ner
<larsemil> japps
<Kepx> japp, jag har dock bara tema synlig
<larsemil> så ser det ut hos mig också
<christoffer> ok
<Kepx> varför byter inte min till 3d? finns det någon kommando för det?
<larsemil> Kepx: du valde standardsessionen ute?
<larsemil> då skulle jag kolla grafikdrivrutinerna och att det finns stöd för direct rendering
<Kepx> jag valde ubuntu, och inte 2d
<christoffer> HakanS, för att vara lite konkret tycker jag vi tar en enklare tävling efter valet ...alltså i början av juli för alla som är aktiva under sommaren. Sedan en större i mitten/slutet av augusti för att få igång aktivitet inför hösten.
<christoffer> nu blir det dusch
<HakanS> christoffer: Låter bra. (med tävlingen alltså).
<Barre> morrn... om någon frågar vilken kryptering man kör på NFSv4, vad feckers pratar man om då? är verkligen traffiken krypterad, eller är det autentiseringsprocessen som menas?
<einand> Barre: bra fråga
 * Barre skjuter frågan brett i många kanaler i hopp om ett förklarande svar =)
<kodein> det är svårt att veta utan att veta vad frågaren menar, förstås
<Barre> men är NFSv4 protokollet krypterat?
<einand> tror inte så
<Barre> om inte så måste de ju vara atuentication som menas
<larsemil> Barre: man kan väl välja vilken kryptering som ska användas vid autensiering?
<einand> fast, det kanske är för det inte är krypterat som default som någon frågar hur det är krypterat?
<kodein> ja, det går att välja allt som kerberos stöder vid auth
<andol> Barre: Rätta mig om jag har fel, men finns det inte olika monteringslägen för NFSv4, där du kan välja i vilken omfattning du inte alls vill kryptera, krypterad autentiseirng alt. krypterad överföring?
<kodein> har nästan för mig det jag med.
<larsemil> ja det tror jag med
<Barre> andol: det är ju min fråga =)
<Barre> jag drar iväg frågan till de personer som implementerar NFS i vår ASIC, de borde veta =)
<andol> Barre: Tja, gissar att Kerberos är det magiska nyckelordet att söka på i sammanhanget om inte annat.
<larsemil> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NFSv4Howto#NFSv4_with_Kerberos
<larsemil> Nej nu åker jag och äter lunch hemma.
<jolaren> einand: körde du nånsin din sms-gateway eller var det mest fint snack? var länge sen, kom på det nu
<jolaren> (pillar med en)
<andol> kodein: AV någon outgrundlig anledning så hade jag mer koll på ovan när jag satt på IFM :)
<kodein> andol: underligt hur det kan bli, det där
<kodein> nu blev jag ju lite halvsugen på att försöka labba lite AFS igen, bara för det
 * andol tycker att även Barre borde labba lite med AFS.
 * Barre håller inte med
<realubot> God morgon.
<HakanS> realubot: God middag.
<Kepx> vilka compilers är det man igentligen behöver?
<kodein> gcc
<kodein> men vad är din riktiga fråga?
<kodein> om du installerar paketet build-essential så har du kommit en bra bit på vägen
<Kepx> vilken pango är det man ska installera? håller på compila,  audacious
<kodein> 1. varför kompilerar du eget istället för att köra pakethanterarens audacious?
<kodein> 2. aptitude build-dep audacious
<kodein> 3. nu kom jag på att jag hade en kopp kaffe ståendes som gått och blivit ljummet :(
<morten77> det är bara å värma på igen :D
<kodein> 4. skulle iofs gissa att libpango1.0-dev är svaret på din fråga, men dina frågor skapar mer frågor hos mig
<Kepx> hehe ok :P
<morten77> jag skulle gissa på att Kepx vill ändra på nått i programmet lite så det passar bättre?
<kodein> jag kan också spekulera helt vilt. vill man ändra i ett program brukar man fota veta vilka verktyg man behöver för att kompilera också ;)
<Kepx> jag är en nybörjare. och vill ju lära mig hur man använder linux eller vad man kallar det
<kodein> förvisso ett lovvärt initiativ :)
<bamsefar> Är dkim-filter depricated i ubuntu?
<bamsefar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix/DKIM
<morten77> jag skulle bara önska att det var lättare att ändra i program så att fler gjorde det. en kultur där det var naturligt och självklart att anpassa programmen efter eget behov, och lätt och behändigt att pusha upp sina modifieringar så andra kan ha nytta av dem, utan att för den skull behöva ändra grundprogrammet.
<kodein> det kallas "emacs".
<morten77> nu är jag ju inte så förtjust i just det operativsystemet
<gusnan> (ignore
<bamsefar> morten77: Bara att koda ju, alla versionshanteringssystem klarar branches.
<morten77> det är dock ett mycket stort steg från att att kunna programspråket till att få det hela att kompilera med alla dependencies och olika förvirrande make-system och sånnt.
<morten77> jag skulle vilja att linuxdistributionen ger mig en gemensam ide till alla program där jag utan att behöva engagera mig så mycket i nån enskild applikations vidunderligheter kunna få upp källkoden, ändra några rader och så trycka på kör-knappen.
<morten77> gärna utan att programmet behöver startas om :-) det börjar ju komma sånt nu... build-in-place eller vad det kan tänkas heta
<morten77> oh. åska nu.,
<morten77> I'll be back
<Haffe> *Gäsp*
<jolaren> 2012-06-11 14:26:19,3, modem1: Couldn't open serial port /dev/ttyACM0, error: No such file or directory, waiting 30 sec.
<jolaren> Hur ser jag listade serial devices?
<kodein> säker på att det inte är rättighetsfel, då?
<kodein> ls /dev/tty* borde väl annars ge en hög alternativ?
<antii> jolaren: dmesg |grep tty
<antii> console [tty0] enabled
<antii> typ så :]
<jolaren> ;( ls -l ..*
<jolaren> [    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled
<jolaren> [   18.529642] cdc_acm 2-3:1.3: ttyACM0: USB ACM device
<antii> såja
<jolaren> Felet är ju desamma ännu dock
<antii> vad ska du göra
<jolaren> försöker skicka sms med min smsgateway, men det går inge brao! =)
<jolaren> tail -f /var/log/smsd.log
<jolaren> oj,
<jolaren> är inne och meckar
<antii> jolaren: :S
<antii> coolare med fax
<jolaren> visst, får ju inte igång något dock
<jolaren> http://pastebin.com/1FzBMt2z
<antii> jolaren: ls -l på /dev/ttyACM0 då
<jolaren> crw-rw---- 1 root dialout 166,  0 Jun 11 15:56 /dev/ttyACM0
<antii> vetifan alltså, aldrig confat en sån där
<Ezim> :) hur många kommer se fotboll idag?
<antii> hur långt är ett snöre?
<kodein> en snörlängdenhet.
<Haffe> antii: Dubbla avståndet från mitten till ena änden.
<HakanS> Ezim: Jag kommer att se på när min son går i fotbollsskola. Är det någon annan fotboll på gång?
 * antii sätter sig på Haffe 
<Ezim> HakanS: sverige spelar ikväll.
<Ezim> mot värdnationen
<HakanS> Ezim: EM eller?
<Ezim> HakanS: stämmer.
<HakanS> Ezim: Jag hänger med lite. ;)
<Haffe> Tack antii.
<sakjur> nån som vet vart WWDC livestreamas?
<Ezim> HakanS: ja, självklart måste du.. om du inte :P undviker tv/tidning närmaste veckor
<antii> Haffe: Du brukar alltid ju!
<Haffe> Ja.
<Haffe> Jag uttryckte min tacksamhet.
<Ezim> HakanS: var kommer grabben spela? eller dottern?
<vacum> nu står det helt jäkla still i skallen
<vacum> hur får jag apt-get att lägga in orginalconfig och hela köret
<vacum> har problem med dovecot och postfix
<vacum> tänkte börja om
<HakanS> Ezim: TBoIS på Torsbovallen.
<Ezim> HakanS: :) skit-laget alltså
<Ezim> men han bor ju i strömslund så man kn väl inte förvänta sig annat
<HakanS> Barnen var imponerade av deras prissamling i alla fall.
<Ezim> HakanS: :) dom är barn.
<HakanS> Ezim: Ja. Själv hänger jag inte med alls i vad som händer inom fotbollen.
<Ezim> HakanS: skulle vara tråkigt om alla hade samma intressen. inte sant?
<15SABZNWO> vad som händer inom fotbollen? tja massa folk springer runt och sparkar på en boll? det är väl det som händer eller?
<15SABZNWO> eller tänkte du mer fysikaliskt inne i fotbollen med luft som komprimeras när det kommer plötsliga tryck utifrån och...
<15SABZNWO> Fotboll är säkert roligt för de som håller på. Däremot har jag ingen förståelse för de som bara tittar på när andra spelar fotboll, det vore ju som att titta på när andra leker eller?
<Ezim> 15SABZNWO: :) ja, vi som är intresserad av fotboll är bra knepiga. jag instämmer.
 * Ezim rör sig mot stan... bye
<15SABZNWO> är irc.ubuntu.com samma ircnätverk som chat.freenode.net ?
<sakjur> 15SABZNWO: Ska vara ja
<ibm> jag försöker öppna ett rar fil då vill den att jag ska installera tilläget rar den säger vill du installera och jag svara ja men sen säger den att det inte finns något packet som heter så vad ska jag göra nu kan nån hjälpa till
<sakjur> ibm: unrar
<sakjur> ligger i multiverse, men testa att installera apt://unrar
<ibm> sakjur vadå unrar den vill installera rar inte något annat program
<sakjur> ibm: rar verkar också finnas i multiverse..
<gecko>  sudo apt-get install rar
<15SABZNWO> ibm, du kanske inte har multiverse påslaget?
<ibm> sakjur vad är multiverse förnåt
<sakjur> ibm: Har du installerat typ flash lr nåt via pakethanteraren?
<sakjur> multiverse är ett repository för Ubuntu med diverse closed source-program..
<ibm> sakjur nej inte vad jag vet vad är lr för nåt
<15SABZNWO> normalt kan man väl packa upp rar-filer med vanlig 7zip väl?
<sakjur> ibm: Använder du Ubuntu Software Center?
<sakjur> hittar du "Edit > Software Sources..."?
<ibm> sakjur nej synaptic för att jag tycker att software center är för trögt
<15SABZNWO> vad är skillnaden på vad paketet "unrar-free" respektive "unrar" klarar föresten?
<sakjur> ibm: 12.04 m Unity?
<sakjur> abzonowo:  Unrar can extract files from .rar archives. Can't handle some archives in
<sakjur>  the RAR 3.0 format, only the non-free "unrar" package can do that.
<abzonowo> aha
<ibm> sakjur jag har xubuntu version 11.10 för att 12.04 finns inte för xubuntu
<sakjur> ibm: Ah, okej! Jag installerar Synaptic nu!
<sakjur> Settings > Repositories
<gusnan> ibm, http://xubuntu.org/news/12-04-release/
<sakjur> ibm: Där under ska det finnas en checkruta som säger "Software restricted by copyright or legal issues (multiverse"
<ibm> sakjur tycker du också att den är mycket bättre
<sakjur> s/(multiverse/(multiverse)
<gusnan> ibm, Vem har sagt att inte Xubuntu 12.04 finns?
<sakjur> ibm: Nope, jag gillar apt.. men jag kan ju inte hjälpa dig utan att ha programmet installerat ;)
<sakjur> ibm: hittar du Settings > Repositories?
<ibm> är det inställnigar förråd
<sakjur> ja
<ibm> jag har hittat förrådet vad ska jag göra nu det finns olika grejer att bocka där
<ibm> sakjur vad ska jag göra nu där
<ibm> det finns properitära drivrutiner för enheter (restricted) nästa rad är programvara begränsad av upphovsrätt eller juridiska avtal nästa rad är källkod vilken eller vilka ska jag bocka för
<ibm> sakjur ska jag bocka alla är det bäst för framtiden eller
<sakjur> ibm: Jupp! ^_^
<sakjur> Programvara begränsad av upphovsrätt eller juridiska avtal är den som är viktig
<sakjur> sen ska det fungera :)
<ibm> sakjur ok men det här med källkod vad innebär den får man bara källkoden eller får man den på köpet med programmet
<sakjur> bara källkoden - själva programmet ligger i universe eller main
<sakjur> så källkod är bara intressant om du paketerar eller utvecklar typ
<ibm> sakjur var sparas källkoden om den är öppet alltså
<sakjur> du får ner källkoden via apt-get source PAKET
<ibm> sakjur jag kollade under uppdateringar också där är ingen bockade vilka ska jag bocka där då
<sakjur> Viktiga, rekommenderade är de som du _måste_ ha
<sakjur> proposed och backports kan du ha om du vill..
<sakjur> jag har alla - men det är helt efter tycke..
<ibm> du menar de två första måste jag ha men den sista vad är den till för
<sakjur> uppdateringar som troligen inte kommer att komma in i den här versionen typ
<sakjur> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<ibm> är det då gamla packet från föregångare eller från andra distributioner
<sakjur> aja, jag är på väg - hörs!
<sakjur> kort sagt: om t.ex. firefox uppdateras under en Ubuntu versions levnad så är det inte säkert att Ubuntu uppdaterar den i recommended - däremot så kan den dyka upp i backports
<sakjur> backports är lite nyare mao
<sakjur> hörs!
<ibm> sakjur tusen tack hej då
<sakjur> dw :))
<abzonowo> man skulle alltså kunna tänka sig att vlc 2.0 dyker upp i backports till ubuntu10.04 ?
<Philip5> abzonowo: antagligen inte
<abzonowo> nä antagligen inte :-(
<abzonowo> men i teorin
<Philip5> ja det går ju men det är ganska många beroenden som också måste uppdateras och backportas då också
<abzonowo> jag antar det.
 * abzonowo skulle vilja ha en statiskt länkad vlc2 kanske
<Dynamit> Hej
<Dynamit> Hur är läget?
<abzonowo> de e synd å inte klaga....
<vacum> någon som har pysslat med postfix och dovecot sasl?
<vacum> drog in paketet dovecot-postfix som verkar ha det lite halvt om halvt färdigt
<vacum> Ubuntu's mail stack provides fully operational delivery agent with safe defaults and additional options. Out of the box it supports IMAP,
<vacum> POP3 and SMTP services with SASL authentication and Maildir as default storage engine.
<vacum> får inte sasl att funka
<phnom> Morrn
<abzonowo> "morrn" ??
<phnom> Ja
<phnom> Eller kväll om du hellre vill det.
 * abzonowo hoppar raskt ur sängen -åh en sån underbar morgon som inte regnar- kollar lite på klockan, sju? sk jag verkligen gå upp så här tidigt?
<abzonowo> semi-kväll skulle jag säga :-)
<phnom> What ever floats your boat.
 * gecko surar lite. Har installerat 12.10 alpha1. Men den kommer inte upp i grub
<gecko> Inbillar mig att det blir en konflikt med 12.04
<abzonowo> använder folk 12-timmars klocka fortfarande föresten?
<gecko> Kör jag bootreapir så kommer 12.04 tillbaka i brub. Men då försvinner 12.10
<gecko> *grub
<phnom> Jag skulle tro att en stor delmängd av primaterna i väst använder det.
<phnom> Men det kan också vara lögner och förtal.
<maxjezy> Philip5: kolla min tube
<abzonowo> kanske det ja
<Philip5> maxjezy: kollar på fotboll...
<gecko> Eller kanske jag ska göra det ändå?
<realubot> Yo!
<realubot> 20.45 avspark.
<realubot> Ska man orka se matchen i kväll?
<gecko> realubot: Nä ut och ragga ett fruntimmer istället. Det är roligare
 * gecko vill inte se vuxna män ha gruppsex mitt på planen vid ett mål
<Nafallo> gecko: blunda
<gecko> Behöver inte blunda då jag inte ser på TV
<markus_> gecko: var gör dom det?
<gecko> Dom samlas i en stor klump
<gecko> Och vem vet vad som slinker in i lagkamraterna
<gecko> Vidrigt beteende
<markus_> jag tror nog det är din vilda fantasi snarare än något som baseras på verkliga händelser
<kodein> hens önsketänkande
<markus_> din lilla Ted Borg
<gecko> Ted Borg?
<markus_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHQrNnKfRak
<gecko> Avstår från att klicka på youtube länkar
<realubot> gecko: Varför fantiserar du om gruppsex när vi andra ser ett gäng grabbar som kramar om varandra efter att någon har gjort mål?
<markus_> markera den och klistra in
<gecko> realubot: Fantiserar? Är du knäpp. Det var ett uttalande om vad som kanske sker :)
<gecko> markus_: Ja nog vet jag hur man gör
<gecko> eller så högerklickar man på länken och väljer att öppna
<realubot> gecko: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8B5QIlRSSc
<gecko> realubot: Nej tack. Vill inte komma till en gaysajt :D
<gecko> realubot: Jag har hittat ett objekt nu som du inte kan motstå här
<realubot> gecko: Du har rätt. Kolla in det här klippet noga: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oByEN7Bwpp8
<kodein> realubot: han har en fruktansvärd bögnoja
<gecko> realubot: Aldig i livet
<realubot> kodein: Han tror att han är i #ubuntu-se och inte i här i #ubuntu-gay.
<gecko> realubot: Det finns en kvinna här som skulle passa dig
<realubot> gecko: Ett objekt?
<realubot> gecko: Jaha. Berätta mer om denna kvinna?
<gecko> realubot: Japp. En 25-årig kvinna med 5 barn som var gatflicka i somalia föör
<Markk> :D
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> gecko: Har hon bara fem barn?
<realubot> gecko: Försök hitta någon med fler barn så jag slipper tillverka alla själv.
<gecko> realubot: Hon har legat lite lågt med födande sen hon kom till Sverigw
<kodein> hon är ur form, mao?
<gecko> realubot: Men bara hon har avslutat sin  behandlig så är hon redo
<realubot> gecko: Jag tycker det verkar dåligt med Rihanna look a likes i stan?
<gecko> realubot: Jisses vad du är nogräknad
<realubot> gecko: Behandling?
<gecko> realubot: Avlusning och lite annat
<gecko> 20:16 och jag vill sova :(
<realubot> Sova?
<realubot> Du sover för mycket gubben.
<gecko> Nä man kan aldrig sova för mycket. Och när du lägger dig kliver jag upp
<gecko> Skiftgång
<abzonowo> kramas är nyttigt sägs det. fast vi kan väl skippa spela fotboll samtidigt?
<gecko> Amen
<realubot> Nalle Knutsson är död. :(
<gecko> vet inte vem det är
<abzonowo> gecko: om du vill sova tycker jag du ska göra det. vi lever väl i ett (någorlunda) fritt land?
<gecko> abzonowo: Så rätt så. Du vet det tar på en gammal lathund
<swecarp> gecko,  har det stora viruset slöhet:)
<abzonowo> fast kanske ska jag gå ut en stund
<gecko> swecarp: Du vet inte hur rätt du har :)
<gecko> Slö slapp och likgiltig
<realubot> Likgiltig? Det är inte bra gecko.
<gecko> realubot: Det kanske inte var hela sanningen :)
<abzonowo> ja det gör det samma.....
<gecko> Ska på ett möte imorgon 18:30. Så det är nog bäst jag lägger mig och sover
 * gecko lämnar över ansvaret till realubot
<einand> gecko: möte så sent
 * realubot axlar ansvaret.
<gecko> einand: ja tyvärr
 * realubot sjunger godnattvisa för kanalens medlemmar.
<gecko> ZZZZZ
<realubot> Vad är det för möte? Är det IRC?
<realubot> Ubuntut?
<gecko> realubot: Nä ett möte irl. Huvva
<gecko> Godkväll min vänner och ni andra
<swecarp> gecko,  illa då måste ju du prata med folk om annat än data
<realubot> Godkväll geckgubben.
<gecko> swecarp: Så rätt så. Vi hörs
 * realubot fundrar på om han ska titta på fotbollen eller om han ska titta på TV-serien Varuhuset på youtube.
<realubot> Varuhuset eller EM-fotboll. Svår fråga.
<abzonowo> realubot:  jikes vilka val hörru....
<abzonowo> ta och titta på macken avsnitt 1 på svtplay istället
<realubot> abzonowo: Ja. Det är inte konstigt att man står och väger. Igår valde jag Varuhuset men då spelade ju inte Sverige.
<realubot> abzonowo: Den har jag sett så många gånger men Varuhuset såg jag senast när det gick på TV.
 * abzonowo kan inte föreställa sig själv tittandes på varuhuset nånsin
<realubot> På 80-talet eller när det nu var.
<abzonowo> mm....
<abzonowo> fick plötslig lust att se knight driver
<realubot> Knight rider.
<realubot> Heter TV-serien med Hasselhoff.
<einand> Kitt
<realubot> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083437/
<realubot> Var är ljudet på svtplays lågstatussändning?
<abzonowo> ah så var det kanske ja
<realubot> SÃ¥. Nu har jag ljud.
<einand> då drar man nera senaste Windows 8
<abzonowo> fast på youtube så tror jag jag vill se lite happy tree friends istället
<einand> abzonowo: är inte den skiten gammal nu?
<abzonowo> jo
<abzonowo> fast gammal är ju ändå alltid äldst eller. host. harkel. eheh..
<einand> kanske, men inte alltid bäst
<realubot> 0-0 efter första halvlek.
<realubot> Fotboll när den är som bäst. Ingenting händer. 45 minuter spel och en nick i stolen som enda sevärdighet.
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<realubot> Det blir passivt tittande på andra halvlek.
<johanbr> Philip5, tack tack :)
<realubot> Ah, gott med kaffe.
<realubot> 1-1
<realubot> 2-1 till Ukraina.
<realubot> Amatörer.
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<ibm> finns skype för ubuntu jag hittar inte den i synaptic
<Barre> tror du får ladda ner skype på deras hemsida, alltså från skype och inte från ubuntu
<Barre> http://www.skype.com/intl/en/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<ibm> men funkar den för xubuntu också
<Barre> har inte någon aning, kör varken skype eller xubuntu
<rrva> ibm: skype finns i partner-repot
<rrva> ibm: det är en 32-bits-app
<rrva> ibm: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ precise partner
<ibm> rrva jag använder synaptic hur kan jag ha tillgång till partner-repot
<rrva> bara att lägga till det
<ibm> rrva hur gör man det
<rrva> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<rrva> där står allt
 * Barre är mycket glad över att han började sin mening med ordet "tror" =)
<Peyam> HEj
<Barre> tjA
<Peyam> Hur  mkt kan en 64 bit  adressera
<Peyam> i RAM
<rrva> Teoretiskt är det 2^64 byte
<Peyam> max eller minst?
<rrva> max
<rrva> men det finns lägre gränser av andra skäl
<Peyam> hur många GB blir det
<rrva> Peyam: Det står lite här om gränserna: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_mode
<Barre> om jag inte räknat fel så blir det väl 2048 PiB RAM
<Peyam> vah
<Peyam> neej?
<rrva> En miljard gigabyte
<Peyam> men va fan en 32 bit adresserar 3Gb
<Peyam> B
<rrva> Förlåt det blir 16 miljarder gigabyte
<Peyam> det tror jag
<rrva> varför undrar du?
<Barre> jag räknade fel... 16 EiB skall det vara uppenbarligen
<Barre> nej.... nu är jag ute ocj cyklar.. jag går och lägger mig istället
<rrva> suck, ångrar att jag installerade 64-bit.. bara krångel
<ibm> rrva nu när jag söker efter skype finns det tre olika det står inte vilket som är den grafiska vilken av dessa ska jag välja nu pidgin-skype pidgin-skype-dbg eller earcandy
<rrva> ibm: paketet heter bara skype
<ibm> rrva det finns ingen packet som bara heter skype
<arand> DÃ¥ har du troligtvis inget repo med skype
<rrva> jodå. prova kommandoraderna som föreslås på ubuntu-wikin
<rrva> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<rrva> öppna en terminal och kör sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<rrva> sen ska du kunna hitta skype
 * realubot gäspar åt fotbollsnationen Sverige.
<realubot> LÃ¥gstatusotboll, kallar jag Sveriges spel.
<realubot> *fotboll
<madbear> jopp
<einand> realubot: jag var ute och gick, Så fick jag syn på dig. Så jag tog lite bilder. Hoppas det var ok
<einand> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150870374827997&set=a.10150804263927997.405402.583277996&type=1&theater
<Ezim> Philip5: vad säger du om matchen?
<Ezim> Sverige måste nog ha EM;s i särklass sämsta försvar
<Ezim> Utan Zlatan är svenska landslaget helt uddlösa
<realubot> einand: Det är INTE ok.
<realubot> einand: Ta genast bort från nätet.
<madbear> hahaha
<madbear> realubot: du e skön , vilken kontring
<realubot> Hehe
<abzonowo> jaha har de bollat klart? vilket gäng var bäst? eller ja vad var det andra för ett lag menar jag?
<realubot> Iget lag var bra men Sverige var i.a.f. sämst.
<realubot> *Inget
<Ezim> realubot: ukraina var bra. påstå något annat är idioti. rättvis seger för värdnationen.
<Ezim> sverige får tyvärr lära sig hålla i boll. fotbollen har utvecklats och sverige spelar fortfarande långa bollar på bengt.
<Ezim> lider med zlatan. gör mål. fina framspel. är allt i offensiv väg, dock spelar han med fotbolls-nollor.
<Ezim> fattar inte hur en klass spelare som pontus wernbloom kan nöta bänk i sveriges urusla mittfält.
<Ezim> en som åtminstone kan skapa trygghet och vinna boll
<realubot> Han nickade ju i stolen. Amatör.
<realubot> *stolpen
<Ezim> realubot: :) ja, man är amatör när man nickar i stolpen. fy zlatan.
<realubot> T.o.m. jag hade nickat in en sådan jättechans.
<Ezim> realubot: :) jag tror inte du skulle träffa bollen.
<einand> thinking about making TG the offical short for Tregs
<einand> Långa bollar på McBengt
<realubot> Och Elmanders chans på slutet. T.o.m. gecko hade satt nätat där om han så hade haft propellerkepsen nerdragen över ögonen.
<realubot> Jag håller med om att det måste vara tråkigt för Zlatan att spela med ett gäng amatörer.
<realubot> Han glänser. Det kan man inte säga om resten av laget.
<realubot> Vi kan i.a.f. trösta oss med att Sverige bara har två matcher kvar.
<realubot> Sedan är det hemresa.
<HakanS> Fanns det några belägg för gecko/itmannens homofobiska fantasier i matchen?
<realubot> HakanS: Det förekom en del gruppsex i firandet av Ukrainas sista mål ja.
<realubot> HakanS: SÃ¥ gecko var inte helt fel ute.
<Ezim> realubot: instämmer.
<Ezim> :( sverige kan gå åka ur gruppen utan poäng
<realubot> Frankrike och England. Good luck Sweden.
<realubot> Dock så är ju England enormt överskattade så där har vi nog chans att plocka en pinne.
<Ezim> realubot: :(... frankrikes anfall kommer nog äta upp sveriges värdelösa försvar.... om det blev 2-1 nu, vill jag inte ens föreställa mig vad matchen mot frankrike kommer bli..
<realubot> Ezim: För att inte tala om vilket gruppsex det kommer att bli då. :(
<Ezim> med ett av EM absolut bästa anfall, blir ett så uruselt svensk försvar... frikort
<Ezim> realubot: gruppsex?
<realubot> Ezim: Hahaha. Har du inte hängt med i kanalen i dag?
<Ezim> realubot: nee... kom nyss
<realubot> Ezim: gecko har ju förklarat varför fotboll inte är något för honom. :)
<Ezim> realubot: haha. jaså? vad skrev han
<realubot> Ezim: gecko tittar inte på fotboll p.g.a. att han inte gillar män som har gruppsex.
<realubot> Män som ligger i en hög och kramar varandra. :)
<Peyam> bästa anfall?
<Peyam> syftar dy på Zlatan
<realubot> Peyam: Det fanns inget.
<Peyam> är folk hjärntvättade
<realubot> Peyam: Han syftar på Frankrike.
<realubot> Zlatan - bästa anfall? Gå och lägg dig.
<Peyam> hmm
<Peyam> ok
<realubot> Zlatan är 1 person. Ett lag består av 11 personer. Sverige har skickat en person till EM.
<Peyam> va fan behöver NASA så stora datorer för?
<realubot> En man gör inget anfall.
<Peyam> hur dumma e deras datorer?
<Peyam> mäter de ständig saker och ting som skall sparas?
<realubot> Dom analyserar din datatrafik åt CIA.
<realubot> Så att CIA ser när du beställer en ny dator och hinner stoppa leveransen. Du märker inget för du får bara ett löjligt mail om att leveransen har drabbats av en fördröjning.
<realubot> DET använder NASA sina datorer till. Ibland räknar dom på rymdfarkoster och annat också.
<Peyam> jag har aldrig läst DATOR artikeln på wikipedia
<Peyam> fanman lär sig
<Peyam> realubot: Du hr fel
<Peyam> De mäter
<Peyam> datorerna används för mätning, skakningar som kontinuerlig fångar in vibrationer och vågor o sånt
<Peyam> asså de funkar som observatörer
<Peyam> resten av datorerna används för beräkningar
<Peyam> asså
<Peyam> jag lägger alltid min dator på strömsparsläge
<Peyam> för jag tkr att töma och fylla RAMen kan sänka dess livslängd
<Peyam> pratar jag strunt nu?
<Peyam> realubot:  hur många fläktar finns i en dator vanligtvisst?
<Peyam> svara snabbt
<realubot> Peyam: 3
<Peyam> 4
<realubot> I PSU, 1 CPU och 1 chassi.
<Peyam> graphckort
<realubot> Om det finns ett grafikkort ja.
<realubot> Och om grafikkortet inte är passivt kylt.
<realubot> Om graffekortet är integrerat eller passivt kylt så finns ju inte fläkten.
<Peyam> när du startar datorn är RAM minnet som startas först elelr hårddisken?
<realubot> Peyam: Min nästa stationära dator ska inte ha någon fläkt ö.h.t. så då blir svaret 0 fläktar.
<realubot> Peyam: RAM-minnet.
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> Först hårddisken sen RAM
<Peyam> vad e ö.h.t
<Peyam> vf inte
<Peyam> ?
<realubot> överhuvudtaget
<realubot> http://www.synonymer.se/?query=%F6verhuvudtaget
<realubot> Peyam: Det förutsätter ju att det sitter en hdd i annars startar RAM-minnet innan hdd.
<HakanS> realubot: En sådan här? http://www.evot.biz/products/ecopc-n1a
<Peyam> vf vill du inte ha ngn på din dator
<realubot> Peyam: Och om man bootar en Live-CD då? Då startar RAM före hdd.
<realubot> HakanS: Nej, en riktig dator med i5/i7.
<Peyam> det beror på
<Peyam> om du startar CDen med startup så hdd startas först
<realubot> Peyam: Jag vill ha en helt tyst dator.
<Peyam> men den blir för varm?
<realubot> Peyam: Startup?
<realubot> Peyam: Den blir inte för varm.
<Peyam> starta datorn
<Peyam> jo
<realubot> http://www.nofancomputer.com/eng/products/CR-100A.php
<realubot> En sådan till prollen. Och en passivt kyld PSU och ett passivt kylt grafikkort (alt. prollens grafikkrets).
<realubot> Ev. SSD som systemdisk och en vanlig hdd för lagring.
<Peyam> coolt
<abzonowo> skulle gärna vilja ha en helt passivt kyld dator.....
<Peyam> fast den ser ut som en CP fläkt
<Peyam> jag tkr det skulle duga med vätgas.
<arand> Man finge vara försiktig med överklockingen då :þ
<realubot> Nätagg utan fläkt: http://www.seasonicusa.com/NEW_X-series_Fanless.htm
<realubot> Alternativet är ju att doppa ner hela datorn i olja men jag tror hellre jag kör på passivt kylda komponenter.
<delhage> finte med konjunktiv
<delhage> -e
<delhage> ser man alltför sällan
<realubot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M80eUcUVrmw
<Peyam> om batterit tar slut på moderkortet
<Peyam> ska man köpa en ny
<Peyam> ?
<realubot> Köp nytt batteri.
<realubot> 20 kr på Clas Ohlson eller Kejll & Co.
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> man kan inte använda moderkortet längre
<realubot> Peyam: http://www.clasohlson.com/se/Batterier%20litium/Pr322244000
<Peyam> ok
<realubot> 5-pack. Ska nog gå att köpa 2-pack eller något också.
<realubot> Peyam: http://www.kjell.com/sortiment/el/batterier/knappcellsbatterier/litium/litiumbatteri-cr-2032-p32248
<Peyam> ja men jag bara frågade
<Peyam> aboow
<Peyam> ta det lugnt bre
<morten77> päronsplit någon?
<sakjur> morten77: ?
<morten77> jag kan hämta i frysen om du vill ha en? :)
<morten77> nä jag undrade om det bara var mitt nät som var skakigt eller om det blev nån netsplit typ
<sakjur> haha :P
<sakjur> split
<sakjur> massa med timeou
<morten77> ok
<sakjur> fast... hm..
<sakjur> eller så går folk bara och lägger sig :P
<morten77> sova... det har jag hört talas om. det borde jag prova nån dag.
<sakjur> ^_^
<ibm> vad har hänt med matte programmet som fanns för openoffice och libreoffice jag hittar inte den med synaptic finns math packetet den kvar eller
<ibm> finns den inte kvar för xubuntu jag använder xubuntu och jag har de andra t. ex. calc impres
<sakjur> libreoffice math finns kvar
<sakjur> heter libreoffice-math
<sakjur> ibm: ^
<ibm> sakjur jo den är redan installerat enligt synaptic jag har försökt avinstallera och installera om den men jag kan inte hitta platsen var ikonen är någonstans
<sakjur> finns under "File > New > Formula"
<ibm> sakjur har de ändrat platsen på den eller
<ibm> sakjur jag har som sagt xubuntu och inte ubuntu
<sakjur> nope
<sakjur> testa libreoffice --draw i en terminal
<sakjur> sooorry
<sakjur> ibm: testa libreoffice --math i en terminal
<ibm> sakjur ok testar
<ibm> sakjur den startar från terminalen men var är orginal ikonen nånstans
<sakjur> innuti ett annat Libre-program
<sakjur> vilket som helst
<sakjur> sen kan du klicka på "File > New > Formula"
<ibm> sakjur aha menar du att de har lagt in den i de andra att man kan starta den därifrån
<sakjur> ibm: inte riktigt, men typ.
<sakjur> ibm: Alla LibreOffice-programmen ligger i samma exekverbara fil.
<ibm> sakjur men kan jag inte skapa en ikon så att det blir enklare att starta
<sakjur> jodå
<ibm> sakjur hur då
<sakjur> ibm: ska kolla lite, använde XFCE senast 2008 nångång
<ibm> sakjur ok då
<sakjur> du ska kunna skapa en .desktop-fil
<Ezim> hmm... är det inte bara dra/släpp saker från menyn till skrivbordet med senaste xubuntu?
<Ezim> tror det gick skapa ikoner på skrivbordet
<sakjur> ibm: Testa Ezims förslag
<Ezim> :) eller högerklicka på ikonen och typ lägg till
<Ezim> minns ej
<Ezim> men lätt var det i alla fall
<ibm> sakjur jo jag kan ska genväg från program ikonerna men problemet är att just math inte har något alls
<ibm> sakjur jo jag kan skapa genväg från program ikonerna men problemet är att just math inte har något alls
<sakjur> Maths "startkommando" är libreoffice --math, tyvärr är mer än så svårt för mig då jag inte använder XFCE :/
<ibm> sakjur ok det viktiga är att jag har programmet tack ändå
#ubuntu-se 2012-06-12
<Ezim> !kaka sakjur
<ubot2> Factoid 'kaka sakjur' not found
<Ezim> hmm hur var kommandot igen :)?
<sakjur> !ubot sakjur
<ubot2> Factoid 'ubot sakjur' not found
<sakjur> !sakjur
<ubot2> Factoid 'sakjur' not found
<sakjur> nope
<ibm> sakjur och Ezim när brukar ni sova ni är alltid online har ni ett natt jobb eller något väldigt speciellt jobb
<sakjur> ibm: Sommarlov <3333
<Ezim> ibm: är du peyam?
<Ezim> ibm: nej jag har inte jobb... är student.. har ej fått sommarjobb.. du kan gärna ge mig en :)...
<Ezim> nu ska jag gå lägga mig
<ibm> Ezim nej vem är peyam
 * Ezim börjar störa sig på ibm :).
<Ezim> godnatt kanalen...
 * sakjur vill också ha sommarjobb!
<sakjur> godnatt Ezim :)
<ibm> sakjur är ni alla studenter i uppsala du också
<sakjur> ibm: Jag studerar på ABB Industrigymnasium i Västerås men bor i Stockholm ;)
<sakjur> brb, kolla till katten
<ibm> sakjur ok själv bor jag i södertälje
<ibm> sakjur studerar du nåt med it eller
<sakjur> ibm: mer ettor och nollor än faktisk IT ;-)
<sakjur> ibm: Läser industritekniskt
<ibm> sakjur industri låter inte riktigt som it men är det dator relaterat också
<sakjur> ibm: Kanske lite, på nån nivå. Det är problemlösning iaf, och jag får leka med simulatorer och styrsystems-IDEn ibland
<ibm> sakjur csn kortet har i alla fall blivit mecenat
<sakjur> ibm: Hoppas det är permanent! Snyggare kort ;)
<ibm> sakjur ja den ser mer professionellt ut
<ibm> sakjur men annars vem är det nu som äger openoffice och libreoffice är det oracle eller sun micro system
<sakjur> ibm: openoffice är Oracle och libreoffice kan vara Attachmate
<realubot> ibm: Oracle har köpt Sun så Oracle äger OpenOffice nu.
<realubot> LibreOffice vet jag inte vem som äger. Är det någon som äger det?
<sakjur> http://www.documentfoundation.org/faq/
<arand> Libreoffice är Document Foundation. OpenOffice är ett Apache-project, så Apache Foundation.
<sakjur> Libre startades iaf på novell (dvs nuvarande attachmate)
<sakjur> arand: justshit, Oracle gav ju bort det!
<arand> loppmarknad när spindelväven bidde för tät.
<sakjur> aja, godnatt!
<itmannen> Nog för att det är bra att inte sova för länge. Men!
<jolaren> Vad är motsvarigheten till
<jolaren> ln -s /dev/ttyACM0 /dev/modem1
<jolaren> jag vill att skiten ska stanna kvar efter boot
<Nafallo> !ubot2
<ubot2> ...är Kate Libby i förklädnad
<nighter> !ubot2
<ubot2> ...är Kate Libby i förklädnad
<jolaren> Bah, någon som såg vad jag skrev innan? Går det att få ln -s /dev/ttyACM0 /dev/modem1 att fastna
<jolaren> eller iaf kolla vad den mountar som själv
<jolaren> jag blir tokig
<kodein> skriv en udev-regel
<kodein> http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html#example-printer här är ett exempel du kan utgå ifrån
<jolaren> går det att se om den redan är mountad som något?
<jolaren> tack kodein
<jolaren> verkar vara många grejer som kan gå fel om jag ger mig på det där, tackar iaf. Ska nog börja i en annan ände
<larsemil> wadububububu! morrn!
<kodein> ooga booga
<Ezim> sakjur: hmm konversation börjar växa i mina ögon..
<kodein> det låter allvarligt
<Ezim> kodein: :).
<einand> vad är en virtuel brandvägg?
<larsemil> det är en brandvägg(appliance eller maskin) som körs i en virtuell miljö'
<sakjur> Ezim: Haha, något speciellt som är trevligt i allt bloat?
<Ezim> sakjur: f5 precis som xchat så kan man göra snabb kanal sökning.
<Ezim> samt hur man vill bli meddelat om någon svarar en
<sakjur> Ezim: Det är faktiskt najs, saker jag inte orkat leta efter i irssi ;)
<Ezim> hmmm vad snabb swecarp var
<Ezim> sakjur: jepp.
<sakjur> älskar /join /part :P
<Ezim> sakjur: :).
<Ezim> sakjur: heja kde! :)
<sakjur> Ezim: Haha :P Jag är inte jätteförtjust i KDE
<defektz> Ezim: hej
<defektz> allt bra?
<sakjur> åska på ingång verkar det som! Ha det så bra :)
<Ezim> sakjur: :) den här ggr ser jag mellanfingrarna... nästa ggr så är det bäst du springer
<Ezim> defektz: jepp... datorn mår toppen... även den som använder :)
<sakjur> Ezim: Du är inte emacs användare va? Då får jag nog springa snabbt ;P
<sakjur> aja! som sagt - åska!
<Ezim> sakjur: nee...
<swecarp> Ezim,  tjäna brushan
<Ezim> swecarp: kena..
<Ezim> :) swecarp konversation är bra grejer
<Ezim> hejdå xchat
<Ezim> välkommen :) konversation
<swecarp> va har du bytt du som inte gillade konversation
<Ezim> nu gör jag. gav den ärlig chans. tweaka lite. nu saknar man inte xchat.
<Ezim> http://ge.tt/  <--- bra grejer
<itmannen> Vad fariken. Ska dom inte få igång dot.BNC någongång efter flytten
<defektz> itmannen: jag ser ditt ip!!
<itmannen> Flytten startade 01:00 och skulle ta 2 timmar
<itmannen> defektz: Och?
<kodein> defektz: starta winnuke!
<defektz> kodein: jag gört!
<defektz> netbus
<kodein> fasen vad berättigad jag känner mig. en gratistjänst jag använder är nere.
<kodein> defektz: elajt
<defektz> :D
<itmannen> Jag har fått ett mysko problem i min "rätta" dator. har installerat 12.10. Men den kommer inte i grub vid uppstart. Men finns med i grub.cfg
<defektz> grub.exe
<itmannen> Den kommer i grubmenyn om jag kör skivan bootreapir. Men då fösvinner 12.04 från menyn istället
<defektz> det e väl bra
<itmannen> Knepigt värre. men det lär lösa sig vad det lider kanske med lite tur
<itmannen> Skam den som ger sig
<itmannen> Vilka onödiga ettikettregler det finns. Att man "måste" ta med en blomma eller annat bara för man blir hembjuden på middag
<itmannen> Ska köpa det absolut billigaste jag hittar
<kodein> varför inte rycka åt sig några maskrosor på vägen?
<kodein> billigare än så blir det inte. åsså får värden lite material till maskrosvin tillika
<Ezim> itmannen: vad gör du gubbtok? :)
<itmannen> Det blev en grön kvist. Och den fick jag gratis :)
<itmannen> Nä jag bara ljuger. Det blev en fin bukett för 85 kr
<itmannen> Det är en präst som ska bjuda på middag så det gäller att försöka ställa sig in
<itmannen> Ezim: Hej din lilla kanalj. Jag våndas över att snart måsta lämna bostaden
<kodein> det går inte köpa sig frälsning, vet du
<itmannen> jag missade att nomineringar till TL och TC var slut igår :(
<itmannen> Så nu gäller det att valet utfaller så att det blir vem som helst utom HakanS som TL
<HakanS> itmannen: Du får väl rösta nej då. Det finns bara en som är nominerad.
<itmannen> Precis
<kodein> oj, nu måste jag nog gå med för att kunna rösta på HakanS
<itmannen> Trågigt nog så var det inga som godtog nomineringarna
<itmannen> Men ett kraftfullt nej blir det iaf
<itmannen> Man kan inte rösta på en person som skött sig väldigt dåligt
<itmannen> När är röstningen förresten
<HakanS> F.d svensson kommer att gå ut med ett meddelande när röstningen börjar.
<Ezim> itmannen: haha sköning.
<itmannen> 13 - 17 Juni. verkar det som
<Ezim> jag vill ha aktiva TL och TC
<kodein> jag älskar rättshaverism lika mycket som gemene man, men vad sjutton handlar det här sandlådekriget om egentligen?
<Ezim> jag vill se större engagemang på forumet med support
<itmannen> Och jag vill ha en TL som håller sig till regelverket
<HakanS> kodein: Jag undrar detsamma.
<itmannen> Kan man kalla argumentering för sandlådekrig?
<Ezim> itmannen: viktigaste bör ändå support och aktiviteter som faktiskt engagerar medlemmar
<Ezim> fortsätter det så här så tror jag intresset för göra något kommer bli obefintlig
<kodein> itmannen: det kan kallas argumentering när det börjar förekomma argument
<itmannen> Ezim: Självklart är det så. Men det lär sitta långt inne
<Ezim> tycker TL och TC ska kunna arbeta och uppmuntra alla som arbetar med/för gemenskapen
<Ezim> för det var nära vi förlora bowmore på forumet
<itmannen> Vi har ingen som helst nytta av en TL
<Ezim> då hade ytterligare en duktig medlem lämnat pga TL/TC
<kodein> ska TL och TC se till de flestas bästa i gemenskapen, eller ska de böja sig framåt för enstaka högljudda rättshaverister?
<itmannen> Och vi är inte tvungna att ha en TL heller för den delen
<Ezim> kodein: TL/TC ska lyssna på de som gör något.
<Ezim> som faktiskt lägger ner tid på gemenskapen
<Ezim> görs inte det har vår gemenskap ingen som helst framtid
<kodein> varför ställer då inte Wde som gör något" upp som TL/TC?
<kodein> de är ju tydligen gemenskapen, och då ska de väl ha ansvaret för densamma (aka sig själva).
<Ezim> kodein: alla vi är bra på olika saker och vill engagera oss i olika delar av gemenskapen
<Ezim> för mig personligen är det support
<Ezim> ingen här har mage påstå att jag inte givit support
<itmannen> Skulle vara intressant att få vetskap om vilka åtgärder nuvarande TL gjort för gemenskapen. Noll och inget skulle jag tro
<Ezim> har nog senaste åren varit den som givit mest support och löst flest support-frågor...
<kodein> det är säkert svårt att jobba för gemenskapens bästa om folk ska klaga utan att försöka ha en dialog med densamme heller
<kodein> Ezim: okej, här har du en guldstjärna.
<itmannen> Ezim: Du är otroligt duktig på att ge support. Inget snack om saken
<Ezim> kodein: handlar ej om guldstjärna eller bekräftelse. jag gör för jag vill bidra och att jag gillar hjälpa andra. dock fortsätter TL/TC vara lika osynliga. då finns det snart ingen att hjälpa.
<Ezim> sedan vet jag inte vad moderatorer/admins här gör för nytta
<Ezim> jag har blivit bannad pga admin här fick frispel
<itmannen> Så nu hoppas jag att alla röstar nej på den nominering som ligger
<kodein> Ezim: och du hade inte gjort *något* alls för att bli avstängd, menar du?
<Ezim> itmannen: tyvärr finns det för få som vill engagera sig som TL och TC.
<itmannen> Och är ni inte medlemmar så bli det och följ mitt råd
<Ezim> kodein: nej.
<realubot> Skärp er.
<itmannen> Ezim: Vi har inget nytta av en TL
<Ezim> eller ju. jag råkade fråga varför itmannen blev bannad.
<kodein> jag väljer nog dessvärre att tro att det inte var totalt godtycke bakom.
<itmannen> realubot: Angående vad?
<Ezim> kodein: :) kolla gamla loggar så har du svaret. dock orkar jag inte leta upp. de involverade vet vem jag menar och hur den här admin fick frispel.
<realubot> itmannen: Livet.
<Ezim> därför tycker jag admin här inte gör någon nytta
<itmannen> realubot: Livet är stabilt här
<Ezim> vem av dom ger support eller håller kanalen i liv? gäsparna?
<HakanS> Ezim: Supporten är viktig. Men det finns mycket annat som man kan göra inom LoCot.
<Ezim> HakanS: support är viktigast.
<itmannen> Ezim: Helt rätt
<kodein> Det jag gör är viktigast.
<kodein> Det ni andra gör är nedprioriterat.
<Ezim> kodein: bra för dig.
<kodein> Ezim: bra för dig med.
<Ezim> kodein: :) rolig du är.
<kodein> men om nu support är viktigast, och TL ska jobba med det som är viktigast, då kan man ju återigen undra varför du avböjde nomineringen.
<Kepx> hur byter jag pekare? funkar inte med det jag hittade på internet
<Ezim> Kepx: vilket DE?
<Kepx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hu9JrdSXB8
<Ezim> kodein: jepp om TL bara innebär ge support. skulle jag ställa upp. dock vet jag att det finns andra ansvarsområden jag inte har lust involvera mig inom.
<itmannen> nä nu måste jag överge er och göra mig iordning för middagsbjudningen som vi ska på
<kodein> men de kan man ju skita i. det är bara support som är värt nåt
<Ezim> Kepx: fungera inte tipset som tas upp?
<realubot> kodein: Får man fråga vad du gör för Ubuntu Sverige?
<Ezim> realubot: han gör inget :). det är ju det som är grejen. han är en tyckare.
<HakanS> Ezim: Vissa tycker att support är viktigast. Vissa tycker att marknadsföring är vi.ktigast. Vissa prioriterar översättning. Det är bra att vi har personer som brinner för olika saker.
<kodein> realubot: jag brukar ge support i den officiella irc-kanalen. det är ju det som är viktigt för Ubuntu Sverige.
<realubot> Kepx: Det går nog att ställa in i en flik i proagrammet Appearance (Utseende).
<itmannen> realubot: Jag vet vad han tillför. Att jävlas med så många som möjligt
<Kepx> realubot: sånt finns ju inte i 12.04
<Ezim> HakanS: ja, självklart. det du i slutändan nämner blir ändå en del av supporten dvs det användaren tillslut använder.
<kodein> men jag tror jag har listat ut vad det handlar om. en högljudd minoritet är ledsna över att deras älsklingsområde måste dela TL:s uppmärksamhet i konkurrens med andra saker.
<Ezim> Kepx: jag har dålig koll på unity. har du testat myunity och ubuntutweak?
<realubot> Kepx: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hu9JrdSXB8
<kodein> den konkreta plan dessa kokat ihop är att klaga och ha det eländigt.
<realubot> Ev. så måste du installera gnome-tweak-tool för det är i det programmet som inställningen för muspekare finns.
<Ezim> kodein: vilka områden har blivit prioterade? vilken marknadsföring har lyckats? inte ett skvatt. översättnings-personerna behöver ingen TL/TC. de gör en utmärk insats med eller utan deras titel.
<kodein> mer konstruktivt hade ju kanske varit att föra en vuxen dialog med vald TL, eller för den delen, nominera någon ur sin egen lilla klick till TL
<realubot> kodein: Ok. Jag var bara nyfiken på om du gjorde andra saker också.
<Kepx> ja gjorde exakt som personen sa. men jag fortfarande kvar gamla pekaren när jag går över till andra program
<Ezim> support-teamet som bowmore var ansvarig, blev bowmore så förbannad på nuvarande TL, att denne slutade engagera sig.
<kodein> och det är förstås TLs fel till 207%.
<Ezim> kodein: om du inte har koll, uttala inte. nuvarande TL är här.
<kodein> que?
<Ezim> kodein: nej, jag har ej påståt att HakanS har fel. jag personligen gillar HakanS.
<realubot> kodein: Har du loggat ut och in igen sedan ändringen?
<realubot> Kepx: Det var till dig.
<Ezim> kodein: du behöver inte försvara HakanS. när han faktiskt är här.
<realubot> kodein: Sorry. Fel.
<realubot> Kepx: Logga ut och in igen och se om ändringen gäller alla program efter det.
<Kepx> realubot: jag har startat om datorn också.
<kodein> jag försvarar ingen för tillfället. jag försöker bara få reda på varför det just ska vara TLs handlingar/icke-handlingar som är hela anledningen till att nån, förmodad vuxen, människa bestämmer sig för att ragequitta communityn.
<realubot> Varför blev HakanS och Bowmore osams?
<realubot> Kepx: Jag har ingen förklaring på varför det inte fungerar. Vad får du om du kör det här kommandot i Terminalen: lsb_release -a
<Ezim> kodein: jag har ju inte påstått att allt är HakanS fel. dock ifrågasätter jag deras betydelse och vad dom faktiskt har uppnått.
<kodein> om det nu inte har nån betydelse vem som är TL, eller om det ens finns, varför ödslas det så pass mycket energi från denna högljudda grupp om att sittande TL inte ska omväljas (trots att ingen annan nominering framkom inom tidsramarna)?
<kodein> då är det väl bara att fortsätta köra på sitt eget race utan att bry sig om det finns någon TL, och vad denne tycker och tänker.
<Ezim> kodein: jag har inte sagt något om man bör omvälja HakanS eller inte. det jag ifrågasätter är inte på personlig plan. jag vill veta vad TL eller för den delen TC lyckats med.
<realubot> Det verkar omständigt att byta muspekarikon i 12.04. Så krångligt ska det ju inte beehöva vara. :S
<Ezim> då TL/TC blir valda med löften eller projekt dom vill genomdriva för gemenskapen
<kodein> nåja. jag får väl tacka dig för att ha levererat en del argument åtminstone. det är bättre än vad exempelvis itmannen skulle lyckas göra.
<Ezim> vad har dom gjort?
<Ezim> HakanS: får jätta gärna upplysa mig. det enda jag vet är att han är flitig på mötena. sedan?
<realubot> Jag tycker det är bra av HakanS att ställa upp som TL.
<realubot> Jag har inget emot honom och han är definitivt bättre än ingen TL alls.
<Ezim> realubot: ja, det är bra. då TL är väl krav för bli ett officiellt erkänt LoCo om jag inte är ute cyklar.
<Ezim> nåja. jag har nog lättat på hjärtat :).
<Ezim> jag kommer fortsätta göra mitt. oavsett TL eller TC. :)
 * Ezim vill kicka alla admin här :).... om man får önska
<HakanS> Ezim: När blev bowmore så förbannad på mig, att han slutade engagera sig? Det är mer än jag känner till.
<Ezim> HakanS: du vet nog att han var nära på sluta helt med ubuntu sverige. jag vill ej gå in i detalj. du kan nog fråga honom.
<Ezim> då han fortfarande finns kvar på forumet.
<kodein> det är väl svårt för HakanS att ändra sig om han inte vet vad han gjort fel, kantänka
<realubot> Kepx_: Hur går det?
<HakanS> Ezim: När var det?
<HakanS> Ezim: Vill du veta vad jag gjort som TL, eller som loco-medlem?
<realubot> Jag tror inte att Ubuntu Sverige har mer än max. 100 aktiva användare.
<HakanS> realubot: Snarare 10-15
<kodein> ju mindre sandlåda, desto mer grus i ögonen
<realubot> kodein: Varöfr skulle en mindre sandlåda leda till mer grus i ögonen? För att det skvätter mer sand när många leker i en liten låda eller för att avståndet mellan personerna som leker är mindre?
<kodein> ja
<realubot> Jaha.
<kodein> men det är enklare att täcka över den så att inte grannkatten kommer och gör toalett i den, åtminstone
<realubot> Jag kommer ihåg när någon sa att Ubuntu Sverige hade 10 000+ medlemmar eller vad det var. :D
<realubot> http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/node/1135
<realubot> "Tisdagen den 14 oktober fick Ubuntu Sverige sin tiotusende medlem. Ubuntu Sverige (ubuntu-se.org) är den svenska gemenskapen för linuxdistributionen Ubuntu. Ubuntu är fri programvara för vanliga människor och deras vanliga datorer. Ubuntu är på väg att ta ifrån Microsoft marknadsdominansen."
<realubot> "Ubuntu är på väg att ta ifrån Microsoft marknadsdominansen."
<realubot> Hahaha
<realubot> Stor humor.
<Kepx_> hur gör man ifall man inte ska installera via ubuntu program center?
<Kepx_> en pekare
<realubot> Det verkar som om Ubuntu peakade 2007/2008: https://www.google.com/trends/?q=ubuntu,+redhat,+suse,+debian,+fedora
<realubot> Om man nu kan lite på Google Trnds.
<realubot> *Trends
<realubot> Kepx_: Den ska nog ligga i en katlog i din Hemkatalog, typ: .themes eller något.
<Kepx_> aha ok
<realubot> Kepx_: Du kan inte bara lägga den där.
<realubot> Kepx_: Du måste ta reda på vilken katalog som nya muspekare ska ligga i.
<Kepx_> haha ok
<realubot> Kepx_: Muspekarna verkar ligga här: /etc/X11/cursors
<realubot> Eller inte ...
<Kepx_> grattis daniel
<realubot> Kepx_: Va?
<Kepx_> daniel fyller år?
<realubot> Gör han?
<realubot> Kepx_: Här är en guide: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/how-to-change-mouse-cursor-theme-in.html
<realubot> Kepx_: Jag har inte testat den och den är för 10.04 så jag vet inte om den fungerar för dig i 12.04.
<realubot> Kepx_: Vem är Daniel?
<Kepx_> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/index.php?support
<realubot> Kepx_: Här ligger muspekarna: /usr/share/icons/
<realubot> Det borde fungera om du gör som i webupd8-guiden.
<realubot> Kepx_: gksudo gedit /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme
<realubot> Kepx_: Kommentera bort originalet med # och lägg in en ny rad som pekar på ditt nya tema som du sedan lägger i /usr/share/icons/
<Kepx_> okej, så enkelt?
<realubot> Det är så enkelt tills du upptäcker att det inte fungerar ordentligt. Då är det inte så enkelt längre ...
<realubot> Det knepigast blir att hitta ett nustema som är helt så det inte saknas några filer.
<realubot> *knepigaste
<Chewtoy> Har en gammal ubuntu-dator som jag glömt bort lösenordet på. Inte använt den på 2år. Någon som vet om man kan komma in iaf och se vad fasen jag har på den?
<realubot> Chewtoy: Har du krypterat Hemkatalogen?
<realubot> Chewtoy: Annars kommer du åt Hemkatalogen om du bootar datorn från Ubuntu Live.
<realubot> Om du har krypterat Hekatalogen så hoppas jag att du är helt rökt.
<realubot> Annars är inte Ubuntus kryptering mycket att hänga i granen.
<nighter> kommer man inte åt grub menyn på någon knapp i ubuntu. Var så länge sen körde ubuntu som dist så minns inte :P Såna fall behöver du ingen skiva för komma in i datorn.
<realubot> nighter: Shift, tror jag.
<realubot> Om du bara har Ubuntu annars visas den som standard, tror jag.
<nighter> ok lägger du bara in detta som parametrar om minns rätt. init=/bin/bash root=/dev/sda1 rw
<nighter> förutsatt att disken är på den devicen då :p
<nighter> sen bara passwd root
<nighter> för sätta nytt lösenord
<realubot> nighter: "Hold down SHIFT to display the menu during boot. In certain cases, pressing the ESC key may also display the menu."
<realubot> nighter: Det hjälper ju inte om Hemkatalogen är krypterad.
<nighter> no shit sherlock.
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Och varför init=/bin/bash ...?
<nighter> du får init att start bash direkt som shell.
<realubot> Han kan väl lika gärna boota till recovery mode och sätta ett nytt user password där?
<nighter> kanske kanske inte. De har ju hänt saker på sista tiden kanske finns nån sigle user mode eller recovery mode som gör det lättare
<nighter> förr i tiden fick man köra med init.
<realubot> nighter: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<realubot> Chewtoy: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<nighter> mitt sätt funkar fortfarande så jag tänker inte läsa där :P Sen var de inte jag som behövde hjälp:)
<realubot> Det hjälper inte om du har en krypterad Hemkatalog på dina gamla dator.
<realubot> nighter: Jag tycker du ska byta ut ditt enkla lösenord mot ett starkt.
<nighter> passwd ligger ju inte i din hemkatalog
<nighter> så borde ju hjälpa om du loggar in byter lösenord och sen loggar om?
<realubot> nighter: Han kommer inte åt Hemkatalogen om den är krypterad.
<realubot> ÄVen om han byter lösenord för användaren.
<realubot> nighter: Nej, han låser inte upp krypteringen med det nya lösenordet.
<realubot> Han behöver en passphrase för att komma åt Hemkatalogen (om den är krypterad).
<nighter> han sa att han hade problem logga in i datorn
<nighter> inte att han hade krypterad hemkatalog?
<realubot> Det vet vi ju inte eftersom han sprang och gömde sig efter att han ställt frågan.
<realubot> Jag spekulerar i brist på tillräckligt information om problemet.
<nighter> jag spekulerar inte iväg utan förutsätter att han bara vill logga in i datorn när han ställer frågan så :P. Ska man spekulera som en tok kan man ju förvirra bort sig totalt. Kanske har han lösenordet i en ldap databas?
<nighter> sen drygar jag bara med dig nu! Vet vad du menar egentligen! Skulle va intressant att veta om det går kryptera upp en hemkatalog om du har root kontot. Tycker ju en nyckel borde väl vara hashad nånstans. Inge koll på hur krypteringen av hemkatalog fungerar då inte lekt med det.
<HakanS> Ezim: Hittade nu vad jag tror du menar med att bowmore blev så förbannad att han inte ville engagera sig mer. Han sa däremot inte att det berodde på mig. Snarare handlade det om den organisation och det arbetssät som det beslutatdes om på medlemsmötet för drygt ett år sedan.
<Chewtoy> realubot: Jag vet faktiskt inte om jag kryterade /home. Tror jag inte gjorde det för att jag visste att jag skulle ha problem med det.
<Chewtoy> Men ska testa det där när jag har lite tid
<Ezim> HakanS: återigen jag hänvisar dig till bowmore. vill ej dra ut på det. ja, du kan jätte gärna här eller i din tråd förklara vad du gjort.
<Ezim> vem vet jag kanske rentav tar tillbaks om behovet av en TL eller vad du nu kan ha gjort som inte "syns".
<HakanS> Ezim: Det var du som skrev att bowmore blev förbannad på mig. Så jag frågar dig var du fått det ifrån. Har han sagt det till dig?
<Ezim> HakanS: :) jepp. något mer?
<HakanS> Ezim: Konstigt att han inte sagt något till mig. När var det?
<Ezim> HakanS: länge sedan.
<Ezim> HakanS: kan vi nu lägga det här åt sidan? Vill du veta mer så fråga honom. Jag visste inte ens att det var en "han". :)
<HakanS> Ezim: Nåväl. Han slutade i alla fall inte med supporten som tur var.
<Ezim> HakanS: jepp. det är jag väldigt tacksam för.
<Ezim> HakanS: du kan som sagt redogöra gärna i tråden vad du gjort. återigen jag har inget personligt emot dig.
<Ezim> har du gjort ett bra arbete som jag inte sett. ja, då är jag villig ta tillbaks det jag skrev om behovet av TL.
<Ezim> :( om det har gjort, känns det konstigt att jag som varit aktiv på forumet inte har märkt något.... nåja du lär komma med en bra redogörelse...
<HakanS> Ezim: Jag berättar hellre om vad jag vill göra, än vad jag gjort. Det är ju framtiden det handlar om.
<Ezim> självklart är det viktigt att ta del av vad du vill göra. dock är det inte viktigt vad du gjort senaste perioden? du behöver ju inte gå in i detalj. ta övergripande så jag får någon hum om vad du gjort.
<Ezim> återigen samma fråga kan ställas till nuvarande TC
<einand> låter som ett svar från någon som inte presterat något
<HakanS> Ezim: Skriv din fråga i min presentation i forumet så ska jag besvara den. Det ser ju lite konstigt ut om jag svarar på frågor som ingen har ställt där.
<Ezim> HakanS: hmm jag tror jag tog självmant bort mina rättigheter att skriva på LoCo delen. under perioden det var för jobbet att besöka den sektionen av forumet.
<Ezim> ska se om det stämmer.
<Ezim> HakanS: jepp jag har inte rättigheter att skriva där... vilket jag själv såg till att inte ha under min tid som moderator
<HakanS> Ezim: Vad är ditt launchpad-id?
<Ezim> tyvärr så får du nöja dig med mina frågor/funderingar här...
<Ezim> HakanS: hmm, minns ej... länge sedan man behövde använda den
<Ezim> HakanS: tolhildan-123
<Ezim> :) livlig fantasi jag tydligen har haft
<HakanS> Ezim: Om du anmäler dig till vårt LoCo-team https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-se så kan jag lägga upp dig i LoCo-sektionen i forumet.
<Ezim> HakanS: :) jag tog ju själv beslutet att inte skriva där.
<Ezim> skulle vara konstigt om jag sedan vill skriva.
<Ezim> dock har det ju blivit lugnare än för något år sedan
<HakanS> Ezim: Du gör som du vill.
<Ezim> HakanS: sant. nåja om du vägrar skriva här. kommer väl någon kotte kanske ställa den frågan.
<hexabit> Vad är det för trubbel killar? Glöm inte att det är datorerna som vi brinner för. :) Det är hit jag drar mig tillbaka och läser när jag känner mig nere osv. Så nu måste ni vara glada och muntra upp mig ;)
<HakanS> hexabit: Det är Ubuntu vi brinner för. Inte datorer.
<spacebug-> hexabit: choklad har samma inverkan ;) (och fotboll)
<Ezim> hexabit: :) hej.
<hexabit> HakanS: heheh, ja men utan dator igen Ubuntu ;)
 * einand slår på hexabit så han blir glad
<hexabit> Ezim: Hej :)
<hexabit> einand: Tackar :)
<Ezim> spacebug-: tjenis. eller som vi säger här, som Philip5 lärt mig... kena :)
<Ezim> !kde
<ubot2> KDE är skrivbordsmiljön som används i Kubuntu. För att installera från Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", eller läs http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Läs på http://kubuntu.org för mer information.
<HakanS> hexabit: Jo då. Det går snart att köra Ubuntu på telefonen och TV:n.
<Ezim> HakanS: :) jag tror också vi alla brinner för linux i allmänt.
<hexabit> HakanS: Jo det är klart. Men du förstår nog vart jag ville komma :)
<hexabit> Vill bara att alla är glada.
<Ezim> hexabit: härlig inställning.
<Ezim> sådant behövs
<Ezim> hexabit: :) varför ser man dig aldrig skriva?
<Ezim> sakjur: kena :).
<sakjur> Ezim: tja, tja!
<Ezim> sakjur: när går du över till kde och glömmer ditt hemska förflutna? :P
<spacebug-> hej Ezim ;)
<Ezim> spacebug-: :) hur står det till med pulsen och kde? du hade fått bukt på problemet. visst var det så?
<hexabit> Ezim: Jag jobbar mycket så det blir oftast att jag bara läser lite på lunchen, och sedan för trött när jag kommer hem. Men nu har jag semester en vecka :)
<Ezim> hexabit: heja heja. då får du hålla kanalen varm. mer positiv anda :).
<Ezim> hexabit: du får sova samtidigt som realubot :). vilket blir aldrig :).
<hexabit> Ezim: Tack :) Ska börja skriva lite mera.
<sakjur> Ezim: Haha - jadu, jag vill nog ha en ganska annorlunda default-setup först ;)
<hexabit> Ska till tvättstugan. strax tbx
<Ezim> sakjur: du kan ju få kde se ut som gamla gnome 2... :P
<spacebug-> Ezim: jo det funkar väl nu men jag kör unity fortfarande ;)
<Philip5> Ezim: har jag lärt dig att säga tjenis?
<Ezim> Philip5: nee.. kena :)
<Philip5> aha
<Ezim> spacebug-: heja unity.
<Ezim> !unity
<ubot2> unity is http://unity.ubuntu.com/
<Philip5> !Ezim
<ubot2> Factoid 'Ezim' not found
<Philip5> tsss
<Ezim> :) damn jag chansa bara med !unity  ... tydligen fanns det
<Ezim> !Philip5 (du har väl lagt något om dig själv)
<ubot2> Ezim: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ezim> !Philip5
<ubot2> Philip5 - Paketerar så Du slipper.
<ubot2> planerar på att ta över världen och bygga sina egna futuristiska städer
<Philip5> inte jag som lagt till
<Ezim> Philip5: jaja, det vill du att vi ska tro på? :P
<Philip5> då skulle jag skrivit något om att kde är bäst
<Ezim> Philip5: sant. dumma mig :).
<Ezim> Philip5: har du chattat något med swecarp?
<Ezim> Philip5: du kör konversation?
<sakjur> Ezim, Philip5: http://tech.slashdot.org/story/12/06/11/1358201/ask-slashdot-why-arent-you-running-kde
<Ezim> sakjur: instämmer. varför inte köra kde :P bara.
<sakjur> haha, nu springer jag igen! hörs!
<Kepx> någon annan som får massas konstiga pixlar som flimmrar på skärmen?
<kodein> tyvärr inte
<Kepx> har ingen aning varför det blir så. men händer lite då och då
<drmegahertz> Kepx: låter som om det skulle kunna vara något skit med drivrutinerna, i värsta fall grafikkortet
<drmegahertz> eller skärmen, för den delen
<kodein> min första gissning skulle nästan vara att grafikkortet blir lite för varmt
<Kepx> jag har ju installerat bumblebee för att kunna använda två av mina grafikkort
<Haffe> PÃ¥ A svarar bi B.
<Ezim> Kepx: bumblebee är ännu inte perfekt.
<Ezim> dock sker mycket uppströms med kärnan för bättre hantera hybrid kort
<Ezim> samt att de öppna drivrutiners stöd för det får en del kärlek
<Kepx> jag är bara glad att jag kan använda mitt nvidia :D
<kodein> framtiden blir nog bra
<kodein> då kanske man skulle skaffa sig två skärmar till :)
<stroem_> Ezim:  hejsan bruschan
<Ezim> stroem_: :) är det swecarp?
<stroem_> japp Ezim
<Ezim> :) varför har du bytt nick
<stroem_> Ezim:  nu stör jag i fotbollen eller
<Ezim> stroem_: nee.. jag kommer ej kolla den här matchen
<stroem_> Ezim:  kör chatten i webläsaren i du vet vad livesession
<Ezim> stroem_: hmm.. vad hände med xchat :)?
<stroem_> kör live versionen av samma dist som du har inte instalerat någott extra
<Ezim> stroem_: heja heja... du gör bra val
<Ezim> stroem_: största fördelen är att du slipper Philip5 ppa... som kan haverera väl fungerande system... :P
<stroem_> det är det nog har kollat runt lite nu ska bara spara ner ett par saker sedan blir det att köra en skarp
<Ezim> stroem_: ta den tid som behövs.
<Ezim> kan vara lite annorlunda från kubuntu
<Ezim> :) sedan kan jag ju alltid hjälpa dig
<stroem_> Ezim:  nu skall jag bota om till kubuntu och fixa det sista sedan blir det insstalation
<Ezim> stroem_: ett tips... kolla pm
<itmannen> Äntligen hemma igen efter en middagsbjudning
<HakanS> Dags för röstning: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=251&t=56497
<itmannen> Röstningen är mellan 13-17/6. Idag är det den 12
<HakanS> itmannen: Helt rätt.
<Ezim> swecarp: kena
<Ezim> :)
<swecarp> kena Ezim
<Ezim> swecarp: :)....
<swecarp> nu är det dax allt fixat
<Ezim> swecarp: vi syns på andra sidan då :).
<itmannen> Jag har 15 TV-kanaler. Och ändå så finns det inget som är sevärt
<swecarp> har bara tagit back upp på fierfoxlänkarna
<Ezim> swecarp: bra. importera dom. så är det bra grejer.
<swecarp> Ezim,  jag kör den snart ville bara talaom att nu sker det
<Ezim> heja heja
<Ezim> har du frågor under livession
<Ezim> så är det bara ställa
<swecarp> har tröttnat på alla ppan och annan skit kör in win
<itmannen> swecarp: VA?
<Ezim> swecarp: förstår. en del ppa kan vara till skada.
<swecarp> japp  itmannen  win 3.5 det hetaste som finns på marknaden
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> swecarp: itmannen förstod nog inte skämtet.
<itmannen> swecarp: Hm
<swecarp> Ezim,  nästa gång vi pratar så är det i ja du vet vad
<Ezim> jepp
<swecarp> det blir det samma i frugans fast 64
<itmannen> Skype?
<Ezim> swecarp: bra grejer.
<Ezim> swecarp: installationen kommer gå grymt snabbt...
<itmannen> swecarp: Vad är det du ska installera
<swecarp> Ezim,  japp rena raketen 3.5 tar ju max 2mb på hdd och den kräver om jag kommer ihåg rätt 1mb ram så fasen vad snabb dATORN KOMMER ATT BLI MED 1GB RAM
<Ezim> hehe
<swecarp> itmannen,  win 3.5
<itmannen> Har Ezim och swecarp rökt på?
<Ezim> itmannen: swecarp ska köra mageia.
<swecarp> vatten pipan vandrar runt här
<Ezim> han har nog tröttnat på ppa och lite annat.
<Ezim> förstår honom
 * swecarp har blivit total lurad på ppan som jg trodde var riktiga byggen men som stälde till ett helvete när jag skulle tabort dom och instalera om program,mmen
<itmannen> swecarp: Hur kan man bli lurad av ppa
<Ezim> itmannen: att ppa man tar som betrodd, ej lirar så bra för en... kanske?
<itmannen> Ezim: Ok. Vilka ppa då?
<swecarp> itmannen,  2 program jag ville tabort ppan och instalera om slutade med att detta var tvunget att tabort samtidigt se dessa 2 skärmdumpar
<swecarp> http://susepaste.org/48406617
<swecarp> http://susepaste.org/48406617
<swecarp> http://susepaste.org/91669443
<swecarp> ops samma länk 2 gånger
<swecarp> itmannen,  pm
<swecarp> hej då ses snart igen
<itmannen> Suck. Hela kvällen har gått till spillo bara för att man ska bli bortbjuden på mat
<Ezim> itmannen: väl skoj? mat är ju alltid bra. :)
<itmannen> Ezim: Jo mat är bra. Om jag får äta hemma :)
<Ezim> itmannen: :P du gillar verkligen inte irl umgänge
<itmannen> Ezim: Inte min favrotsyssla direkt. Men ibland blir man tvungen
<Ezim> itmannen: märker det... :P
<itmannen> Ezim: Jag tycker det är bra att jag trivs hemma
<Ezim> itmannen: självklart... :)
<itmannen> Om jag är borta så saknar jag alla min grejor :)
<Ezim> itmannen: :) du är sann it man :P.
<itmannen> Nu måste jag testa om dotBNC gått igång igen
<itmannen> Nähä. Inte det
<Nafallo> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<HakanS> ubot2: Du verkar lite slö.
<ubot2> HakanS: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nafallo> han har just startat om pga ny kärna.
<itmannen> Väldigt vad det är lugnt och stilla här
<Ezim> stroem_: välkommen
<stroem_> Ezim:  tack hjälp
<stroem_> pma mig
<Nafallo> lol
<Nafallo> jag visste inte att jag fortfarande hade monitoring pa ubuntu-se.org... oops :-P
 * Ezim ska krama kudden. ta väl hand om varandra.
<realubot> Uppryckning½
<realubot> !
<itmannen> Äntligen något att se på TV. Top gear
<realubot> Vem har en TV?
<itmannen> Jag
<realubot> Köp en 30" skärm istället ...
<itmannen> nä men en 52 tums platt TV
<realubot> itmannen: Som hittad: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=728130
<realubot> itmannen: Det är sant. Inget går upp mot en bra bild på 50".
<realubot> Jag är intresserad av en TV utan TV-mottagare.
<realubot> För att titta på film m.m. men inte TV.
<itmannen> ja för att slippa licensen då
<realubot> Exakt.
<itmannen> Du för säga åt firman att plockar ur modulen
<realubot> itmannen: Jag undrar om det är svårt att göra det själv.
<itmannen> Ingen aning. men köper du en så är dom slyldiga att rapportera ditt tv innehav
<itmannen> Om du inte köper en begagnad vill säga
<itmannen> Det enda som har vetta att gå är klockan. jisses vad den rusat iväg
<realubot> itmannen: Du är väl inte rädd för klockan?
<itmannen> realubot: Nä inte rädd. Men orolig för förlorad sömn
<realubot> itmannen: Ta en kaffe. Det ska jag göra nu.
<itmannen> realubot: Nä inget kaffe denna tid på dygnet
<ibm> jag försöker uppgradera distributionen från 11.10 till 12.04 men det går inte trots att jag även skriver i terminalen detta sudo do-release-upgrade -d vet nån något annat sätt för att det ska funka
<itmannen> Att lyckas uppdatera direkt från 11.10 till 12.04 anses inte vara att rekommendera
<itmannen> Det ska tydligen vara svårt vad jag läst
<itmannen> Varför gör du inte en ny ren install
<ibm> varför inte allt annat funkar ju och vad är meningen om man inte kan uppgradera
<realubot> itmannen: Nrä du skriver sudo do-release-upgrade så uppgraderar du hela disten till devel-release.
<realubot> ibm: Det var till dig.
<realubot> "Upgrade  the  operating system to the latest release from the command-line.  This is the preferred command if the machine has no graphic environment or if the machine is to be upgraded over a remote connection.
<realubot> "
<realubot> "
<realubot> "-d, --devel-release Check if upgrading to the latest devel release is possible
<ibm> det bör gå annars är ubuntu inte alls enklast att använda såna problem fick aldrig när jag använde fedora
<itmannen> Jag sätter en femma på att det inte funkar
<itmannen> Finns ingen som helst orsak att update från 11.10 till 12.04. Bättre och säkrare att göra en nu install av 12.04
<itmannen> *ny
<ibm> realubot vilken av dessa vill du att jag ska skriva alltså i terminalen
<realubot> ibm: Du installerar den senaste drivrutinen genom att installera nvidia-updates i Hardware drivers (Proprietary software) eller vad det heter.
<itmannen> Det har en viss förmåga att följa med oönskade problem om man lyckas med en sådan update
<itmannen> Men men. man gör som man vill
<gusnan> ibm, vad händer när du kör sudo do-release-upgrade -d ?
<realubot> ibm: Om du vill ha en nyare version av drivrutinen än den som finns i updates-alternativet i HArdware drivers så får du kompilera från källkod.
<ibm> realubot jag har ett ati grafikkort varför ska jag ha nvidia
<realubot> ibm: Du har uppgraderat hela Ubuntu till en utvecklingsversion. Det är inte att rekommendera, kanske inte att uppgradera distens version heller, som itmannen sa.
<realubot> Jag föredrar också clean install även om vissa här i kanalen envisas med att säga att det fungerar med do-release-upgrade.
<itmannen> realubot: Visst. Och sen sprutar det in supportfrågor hit :)
<realubot> itmannen: Hehe.
<realubot> Jag har sett för många trådar om problem efter uppgradering för att rekommendera det.
<ibm> realubot det finns massor med text i terminalen vill du ha hela texten
<realubot> ibm: JAg tror det finns ett updates-alternativ för ATI också.
<realubot> ibm: Det brukar finnas två alternativ i Hardware drivers. Ett som installerar drivrutinen som följer med systemet och ett som installerar den senaste versionen av drivrutinen. Den senaste som Ubuntu skickar ut d.v.s.
<ibm> realubot det finns massor med text i terminalen vill du ha hela texten
<realubot> ibm: Vad då?
<realubot> ibm: Vad är det för text? När får du upp den?
<ibm> realubot om uppgraderingen sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<realubot> ibm: Vad är det som får dig att tro att du har fel drivrutin?
<ibm> realubot nej jag har inte fel drivrutin det var du som sa nvidia jag har ett ati
<realubot> ibm: Ja, men kanske fel version?
<realubot> ibm: Varför vill du annars uppgradera drivrutinen till grafikkortet?
<realubot> ibm: nvidia var bara ett exempel. Jag menar bara att det finns två versioner av proprietär drivrutin i Ubuntu. En som installerar den som följer med systemet och en som installerar den nyaste när det kommer ut nya drivrutiner.
<ibm> realubot vart vill du att jag ska klistra in texten så att du förstår vad jag menar
<realubot> ibm: Vad är det jag ska förstå?
<realubot> ibm: Vad pratar vi om? Vad är problemet?
<realubot> itmannen: Vad ger du för det här supportsvaret: Vad pratar vi om? Vad är problemet?
<realubot> :)
<ibm> realubot om uppgraderingen från 11.10 till 12.10 sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<itmannen> realubot: Du är en klippa gällade supportsvar:)
<realubot> ibm: Vad sk ajag göra med den texten? Vilken är problemet?
<maxjezy> 12.10 är lite tidigt väl?
<realubot> ibm: Varför körde du do-release-upgrade -d?
<realubot> ibm: Vad ville du uppnå med det?
<ibm> realubot nej skrev fel menar från 11.10 till 12.04
<realubot> ibm: Varför körde du då? do-release-upgrade -d?
<ibm> realubot för att uppgradera distributionen
<realubot> Det uppgraderar ju enligt man do-release-upgrade till en utvecklingsversion av Ubuntu, d.v.s. troligen 12.10.
<itmannen> Undrar om jag ska ta mitt ett glas tvättsprit?
<realubot> ibm: Hur kommer drivrutinerna in i det här då? Sa du inte något om drivrutin till grafikkortet?
<realubot> itmannen: Det tycker jag du ska göra. Du ser ut att behöva det.
<ibm> realubot nej du sa nåt om det jag vet inte varför
<realubot> ibm: Ok, jag har fått fel för mig då. Så ditt mål har helt enkelt varit att uppgradera 11.10 till 12.04? Och detta har inget med grafikkortet att göra?
 * realubot undrar varför han snöade in på drivrutinen till grafikkortet.
<itmannen> ibm: Kan du ge en vettig orsak varför du ska hålla på att trilskas med en update
<ibm> realubot ja det stämmer bra
<realubot> ibm: Och vad är problemet då?
<realubot> ibm: Du körde kommandot do-release-upgrade ... What's the problem?
<realubot> Någon som har ett vettigt svar på varför do-release-upgrade är preffered command om maskinen sakner grafisk miljö?
<ibm> realubot den vill inte uppgradera vart vill du att jag ska klistra in texten så du ser vad det står det är ganska mycket text
<realubot> Det låter ju som om kommandot skulle vara dåligt på något sätt om man har en grafisk miljö.
<realubot> !pastebin | ibm
<ubot2> ibm: pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<realubot> Sedan klistrar du in länken till din pastebin här så vi ser texten.
<ibm> realubot här får du länken http://paste.ubuntu.com/1038120/
<realubot> ibm: Ok.
<realubot> Detta kan orsakas av:
<realubot> * Uppgradering till en för-utgåva av Ubuntu
<realubot> * Körning av aktuell för-utgåva av Ubuntu
<realubot> * Inofficiella programpaket som inte kommer från Ubuntu
<realubot> Det står ju där.
<realubot> Det kan bero på att du uppgraderar till en devel release.
<realubot> Med -d.
<ibm> realubot varför står det så vad menas med det
<realubot> ibm: Det menas att uppgraderingen har misslyckats p.g.a. något av skälen.
<realubot> Du rekommenderas att göra en buggrapport.
<realubot> ibm: Den stora frågan är varför du försöker uppgradera Ubuntu till en devel-release?
<realubot> Varför försöker du uppgradera till 12.10?
<realubot> 12.04 är ingen devel-release.
<ibm> realubot fast det står att ett packet är svart listad vad menar den
<realubot> ibm: Det innebär att kubntu-desktop inte får tas bort av någon anledning. Det är svartlistat och får inte röras.
<realubot> Jag vet inte varför men förklaringen är väl någon av dom tre anledningarna.
<ibm> realubot nej jag försöker uppgradera från 11.10 till 12.04 jag skrev fel tidigare
<realubot> ibm: Då ska du inte använda flaggan -d i do-releae-upgrade -d.
<ibm> realubot då hittar den ingen ny distribution och enligt ubuntu hemsidan ska man skriva med -d det kanske står fel där menar du
<realubot> För då försöker du enligt manualsidan för do-release-upgrade att uppgradera till 12.10.
<ibm> realubot då hittar den ingen ny distribution och enligt ubuntu hemsidan ska man skriva med -d det kanske står fel där menar du
<realubot> ibm: Ubuntu-hemsidan? Vilken sida är det? :S
<realubot> ibm: Länk?
<ibm> realubot nånstans i ubuntu sidan kommer inte ihåg vart tipset fick jag härifrån och historiken är rensat
<realubot> ibm: Ok. Jag håller fast vid mitt påstående att -d bar aska användas om man vill uppgradera till en utvecklingsversion (12.10) av Ubuntu. Det är så det står i manualsidan till do-release-upgrade.
<ibm> realubot jag har auto rensning när jag stänger webbläsaren
<realubot> ibm: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man8/do-release-upgrade.8.html
<realubot> ibm: Men du kontrollerar nog bara om det är möjligt (check). Vilket det alltså inte är p.g.a. informationen du får när du kör kommandot do-release-update -d
<realubot> ibm: Och eftersom du ändå inte vill uppgradera till 12.10 så är det väl inget problem?
<ibm> realubot har jag i så fall den senaste versionen jag tror att jag har 11.10 och vill ha 12.04
<realubot> sudo do-release-upgrade --proposed är annars kommandot du söker för att uppgradera från 11.10 till 12.04. GLÖM INTE ATT TA BACKUP!
<realubot> ... INNAN.
<realubot> du kör kommandot.
<realubot> ibm: Hur kan du säga att du har den senaste versionen och i samma mening säga att du har 11.10 och vill ha 12.04?
<ibm> realubot ska jag skriva det sudo do-release-upgrade --proposed
<realubot> ibm: PÃ¥ egen risk ...
<realubot> proposed == föreslå
<realubot> Du uppgraderar alltså till den versionen som Ubuntu föreslår vilket bör vara 12.04 om du har 11.10.
<ibm> realubot vadå det är väl en vanligt version ingen beta eller
<realubot> 12.04 är en vanlig version ja.
<ibm> realubot hur kan jag se nu vilken version jag har finns det ett enkelt kommando
<realubot> ibm: lsb_release -a
<realubot> SÃ¥ ser du vad du har nu.
<realubot> Vad får du?
<ibm> realubot jag får 12.04 fast när jag kollar i den grafiska miljön under hjälp får jag 11.10 hur kan detta vara möjligt är det bara den grafiska som har 11.10
<ibm> realubot det står
<ibm> Welcome to Xubuntu 11.10!
<ibm> Xubuntu is a derivative of Ubuntu built around the Xfce Desktop.
<realubot> ibm: Det är sådant som händer när man uppgraderar från en version till en annan. Du har nog 12.04 men programmet sin visa info i hjälp använder gammal information, tror jag.
<realubot> Det är sådant som händer. Om du vill slippa allt sådant småstrul så gör en nyinstallation av 12.04 från början.
<realubot> ibm: Dock så har du knappast 11.10.
<realubot> Inte den grafiska versionen heller.
<ibm> Xubuntu hur kan jag ändra allt så att allt blir 12.04 utan nyinstallation
<realubot> ibm: Jag vet faktiskt inte.
<realubot> ibm: Den där informationen finns lagrad någonstans i systemet. Jag vet inte var. Är det så viktigt?
<ibm> realubot mitt system är half svensk och half engelsk hur kan jag få den helt svensk också
<realubot> ibm: Testa att under språkinställningar byta till engelska och sedan byta tillbaka till svenska. Eller ta bort svenska och installera svenska på nytt.
<realubot> itmannen: Läser du det här.
<itmannen> realubot: Jodå. Med ett halvt öga
<realubot> ibm har uppgraderat 11.10 till 12.04 och nu har han ett system som säger välkommen till 11.10 och är på svengelska.
<itmannen> Då han inte är mottaglig för det enda rätta så har jag ingen kommentar
<ibm> realubot jag har redan provat detta utan resultat fortfarande samma sak
<realubot> ibm: Jag litar inte på Ubuntus uppgrderingsfunktion. Jag har hört talas om alldles för många sådana här fall under åren. Du kan var glad att det gick att starta datorn efter uppgraderingen utan att du fick svart skärm.
<realubot> ibm: Jag antar att du har startat om datorn också efter att du har ändrat inställningarna?
<itmannen> Att installera en ny 12.04 tar ca 30 min. det hade varit klart för flera dagar sen
<ibm> realubot ja både vid bort tagning och ominstallation
<realubot> ibm: Jag har ingen lösning på problemet.
<itmannen> Men nu tackar jag för mig folket
<realubot> ibm: Jag vet inte varför det blir så där. Jag misstänker att det har med uppgraderingen att göra. Att systemet innehåller konfigurationsfiler från 11.10 och 12.04 och att dom ger olika direktiv till ditt system om att visa svenska/engelska.
<realubot> ibm: Sov gott.
<realubot> itmannen: Sov gott.
<itmannen> realubot: Det samma när det blir din tur
<realubot> ibm: Det var inte till dig men du kanske känner så när du läser vad jag skriver. :)
<ibm> realubot vem säger att jag har inte fått svart skärm jag fick köra både sudo fsck -f -c och även sudo dpkg --configure -a för att rätta till problemet också
<realubot> ibm: Hahaha
<realubot> ibm: Du har i.a.f. lärt dig att en uppgradering går långt ifrån smidigt. :)
<realubot> ibm: Jag rekommenderar att man gör en nyinstallation och har säkerhetskopior på allt viktigt (om man inte redan har det).
<ibm> realubot jag hade inga sådana problem när jag körde fedora bytte för att alla sa att den var enklare men knappast
<realubot> ibm: Jag är inte ett dugg förvånad över att du har fått massor av strul efter en uppgradering av Ubuntu/Xubuntu.
<realubot> Jag tycker inte att Ubuntu ska ha en uppgraderingsfunktion ö.h.t. när den fungerar så dåligt för så många personer. Det är bättre att man bara får ett meddelande om en ny version och sedan rekommenderas en nyinstallation. Ev. bör man bara få en sådant meddelande när LTS-versioner släpps.
<realubot> spacebug-: Vad gör du?
<realubot> spacebug-: Du har väl inte lämnat kanalen i sticket?
<ibm> realubot finns såna problem för debian också eller är den stabilare
<realubot> ibm: Det bästa är om du installerar 12.04 och sedan lägger till vissa pålitliga PPA för program som du behöver ha i ny version. Då kommer nog systemet att vara stabilt om du bara får det att fungera från början.
<realubot> Och ja. Debina är nog stabilare men kanske har äldre versioner av program o.s.v.
<ibm> realubot har funderat att byta till debian om det inte uppstår problem där också vid uppgraderingar annars tillbaka till fedora
<realubot> ibm: Jag tycker Ubuntu är stabilt när man väl har fått det att rulla på och undviker uppgraderingar (inte uppdateringar).
<realubot> 12.04 är en LTS-version med 5 års supporttid.
<realubot> Så när du väl har fått 12.04 att rulla på så har du ett stabilt system som hänger med några år.
<ibm> realubot de vanliga versionerna har de support enbart för ett år eller är det också
<ibm> realubot de vanliga versionerna har de support enbart för ett år eller är det också 5 år
<ibm> realubot annars vad finns det för gnu/linux eller unix distribution som är både stabila vid användning och uppgradering
<realubot> ibm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<realubot> 11.10 har till mitten av nästa år.
#ubuntu-se 2012-06-13
<ibm> realubot annars vad finns det för gnu/linux eller unix distributioner som är både stabila vid användning och vid uppgradering
<realubot> ibm: Jag vet inte. Debian ska ju vara just stabilt.
<realubot> Problemet är nog att det är svårt at tkombinera stabilitet och att använda dom nyaste programvarorna.
<realubot> Eftersom nya versioner av kärnor och program riskerar att dras med buggar och fungera dåligt med otestad hårdvara.
<realubot> Så du kankse får välja mellan att ha ett stabilt system och ett system med nya program.
<realubot> Ubuntu är en kompromiss.
<realubot> Det har nyare program än Debian men inte dom senaste versionerna när det har gått några år efter att en LTS har kommit ut.
<realubot> ibm: MÃ¥nga gillar Arch.
<realubot> Det är rolling release så det behöver aldrig uppgraderas. Det uppdateras undan för undan hela tiden "automatiskt".
<realubot> ibm: "Similar to Gentoo, and unlike other major distributions such as Ubuntu and Fedora, Arch Linux does not schedule releases for specific dates but uses a "rolling release" system, with new packages provided daily. Its package management allows users to keep systems up-to-date easily.[29] Rather than encouraging users to move between discrete releases, Arch Linux releases are simply snapshots of the current set o
<ibm> realubot t. ex. windows är inte så stabilt även om den har blivit mer och mer de senaste åren startar windows så kan man uppgradera även om den har massa med program problem men vid uppgradering lyckas den utan problem dock nackdelen är att det finns kvar vissa filer som inte kan tas bort
<realubot> ibm: Så en Arch-version låter ju inte helt fel om du vill ha en version som är stabil vid uppgradering. Av den enkla anledningen att Arch alldrig uppgraderas utan bara uppdateras hela tiden.
<realubot> ibm: Jag har inte uppgraderat någon Windows-version på många år men jag vet att Windows har haft problem med uppgraderingar mellan olika versioner också. Att det har fungerat långt ifrån smärtfritt.
<realubot> Windows är ju så stört så man måste (rätta mig om jag har fel) har en version för varje språk. Det gick inte förr att uppgradera från sv. Win 95 till eng. Win 98.
<realubot> Går det att byta till valfritt språk i Windows eller är språket låst till licensen?
<ibm> realubot windows uppgradering blir det aldrig problem men windows program får problem med bakåtkompatibilitet
<realubot> ibm: Ok. Det räcker för att uppgraderingen i sin helhet inte ska vara tillförlitlig.
<realubot> Då borde Windows ha inbyggt stöd för att kontrollera programversioner och varna för inkompatibilitet.
<ibm> realubot fast de programmen kommer ändå inte att fungera i den nya versionen
<realubot> Det blir en obehaglig överraskning när en person har uppgraderat Windows och inser att ett viktigt program inte spelar bra med den nya versionen.
<ibm> realubot men själva os misslyckas aldrig vid uppgradering
<ibm> realubot eftersom den ersätter alla filer om även om de redan finns exact med samma innehåll det enda den behåller är programmen och inställningarna
<ibm> realubot nackdelarna är stabilitet, bakåtkompatibilitet, och onödiga filer som inte kan tas bort
<ibm> realubot från windows vista versionen och uppåt kan man ha flera språk dock ultimate versionen bara inte home edition eller professionell
<realubot> ibm: Ok, men dom flesta har inte Ultimate-versionen så då skiter det sig för 99% av hemanvändarna.
<ibm> realubot man kan ju uppgradera till ultimate
<realubot> Ok, men inte gratis.
<realubot> Om man har Premium så gr det knappast att byta språk gratis genom att uppgradera till Ultimate?
<ibm> realubot men annars den här arch är den lika lätt att använda som fedora ubuntu och debian
<realubot> ibm: Jag har aldrig använt Arch men jag tror inte det ska vara några större problem. Du får testa!
<realubot> ibm: Installera Ubuntu 12.04 command line-versionen från Alternate-skivan och bygg ditt eget system med valfri skrivbordsmiljö och fönsterhanterare program m.m.
<ibm> realubot nej inte gratis det är ju ett betald program i alla fall men ett uppgradering är billigare än en helt ny installation
<realubot> ibm: Mm.
<ibm> realubot hur då alternativ skiva är det ett program i synaptic
<realubot> ibm: Nej.
<realubot> ibm: Det finns en Alternate-skiva som du kan installera Ubuntu från istället för vanliga Ubuntu Live-skivan.
<ibm> realubot var hittar man denna
<realubot> Alternate-skivan ger dig möjlighet att installera Ubuntu command line system och det är basversionen (inte samma som Ubuntu server) av Ubuntu. Kubuntu/Ubuntu/Xubuntu/Lubuntu bygger alla på command line-versionen men har olika program och framförallt olika skrivbordsmiljöer.
<Hund> Alternate-skivan har väl bara en textbaserad installation?
<Hund> Så var det när jag använde den sist iaf.
<realubot> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent
<realubot> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<realubot> Där har du dom som torrents i.a.f.
<ibm> realubot då är den inget för mig jag vill ha den grafiska versionen
<realubot> ibm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems#Install_an_Ubuntu_command-line_system
<Hund> Jag tror att realubot tänker på "Minimal CD" nu.
<realubot> "To install a base system, boot from any Alternate CD and choose "Install a command-line system." It is exactly the same command-line system on Kubuntu/Xubuntu/Ubuntu Alternate CDs. "
<realubot> Hund: Nope.
<realubot> Hund: Minimal CD är väl den som drar ner filerna från nätet när man installerar?
<ibm> realubot är det minimal cd du menar eller är det bara text baserat
<realubot> ibm: Jag menar Alternate och nase system, d.v.s. ett helt textbaserat Ubuntu (inte samma som Ubuntu Server som sagt) och som du sedan bygger på med skrivbordsmiljö/program efter egen smak.
<realubot> "The Minimal CD will download packages from online archives at installation time instead of providing them on the install CD itself."
<ibm> realubot men då måste jag ha text baserade kunskaper och avancerade kommando
<realubot> ibm: Du kan ju installera en grafisk skrivbordsmiljö det första du gör.
<realubot> T.ex. Openbox, Gnome 3 eller KDE.
<realubot> Du måste börja med att installera xorg.
<realubot> SÃ¥ du har X server.
<realubot> Därefter så kan du fritt välja skribordsmiljö och fönsterhanterare.
<ibm> realubot ok men behöver jag inte ha kunskaper för att kunna installera det grafiska
<realubot> Om du vill kan du installera ubuntu-desktop. Då får du väl samma sak som om du installerar Ubuntu som vanligt (så det är ju inte så meningsfullt).
<realubot> ibm: Du måste kunna skriva det här: sudo apt-get install xorg
<realubot> Och sedan en till rad med kommandon beroende på vilken skrivbordsmiljö du vill installera, t.ex.: sudo apt-get install lxde
<realubot> "lxde - Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment
<realubot> "
<ibm> realubot är arch med i detta skiva
<realubot> startx måste du nog också köra ... Det är idé att installera en Desktop Manager, typ. slim eller lightdm (standard i Ubuntu).
<realubot> Då kör Desktop Manager startx automatiskt när du loggar in för att starta X-servern.
<realubot> ibm: Arch är inte med i Alternate-skivan nej.
<Hund> realubot: Jag ska inte svära på något. Det var några år sedan jag använde skivorna sist. :P
<realubot> Hund: Alternate kanske bara har en textbaserad installationsprocess men det går nog att installera Ubuntu med eller utan GUI genom Alternates textbaserade installationsprocess eller?
<Hund> ibm: Sugen på att testa Arch?
<realubot> ibm: Gnome 3 installerar du nog med kommandot: sudo apt-get install gnome3-session
<realubot> ibm: Här står mer om hur du bygger ut Ubuntu base system med ett grafiskt gränssnitt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems#Preparing_for_Graphical_Environment
<ibm> realubot men annars när det gäller stabilitet och många program packet vad är skillnaderna mellan ubuntu debian fedora opensuse mandriva arch gentoo och opensolaris
<realubot> ibm: Jag har inte så bra koll på det för att ge dig ett bra svar.
<realubot> Debian ska ju innehålla äldre versioner (och mer testade versoioner) av program så Debian är nog mer stabilt än Ubuntu. Ubuntu är nog lite experimentellt jämfört med Debian.
<realubot> Dock så är det ju inte alltid så kul med gamla program när det finns nya med nya versioner.
<ibm> realubot annars själva utbudet med program mellan dessa hur stort är det
<realubot> ibm: Gentoo byggs väl verkligen från grunden om jag inte har fattat det helt fel.
<realubot> ibm: Det finns många här i kanalen som har mycket bättre koll på skillnader mellan distar än mig men dom sover nog nu.
<realubot> ibm: Jag tror att utbudet av program är mer eller mindre identiskt mellan t.ex. Fedora och Ubuntu.
<Hund> realubot: Man kompilerar allt från källkoden själv, allt för att optimera mjukvaran mot den hårdvara man har. Vilket medför en installationsprocess på några timmar.
<realubot> ibm: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Linux_distributions#Package_management_and_installation
<realubot> Där ser du ett uppskattat värde av förkompilerade program till resp. dist.
<realubot> Hund: Just det. Då har jag fattat det rätt.
<ibm> realubot går debian att uppgradera problem fritt
<realubot> ibm: Du bygger alltså Gentoo från scratch. Det är inget för dig om du tycker det verkar omständigt att installera Ubuntu base system och sedan komplettera med en grafisk skrivbordsmiljö/fönsterhanterare.
<realubot> ibm: Jag vet inte. Varför är det så viktigt att uppgradera? Om du har säkerhetskopior på allt viktigt så är det ju bara att göra en nyinstallation annars?
<realubot> Och säkerhetskopior bör du ju ha oavsett vilket.
<realubot> ibm: Jag har knappt använt DEbian och aldrig uppgraderat det.
<ibm> realubot annars finns det något kommando jag kan använda så att den installerar om alla program packet och hela os
<ibm> realubot så att jag får ett helt svensk system
<ibm> realubot en annan fördel med windows är ju att man kan installera om den och då reparerar den hela os det blir som en uppgradering av windows
<realubot> ibm: Jag tror inte det finns något kommando som installerar om hela operativsystemet.
<realubot> ibm: Det är do-release-upgrade som gäller.
<realubot> ibm: Det finns ett kommando för att konfigurera alla paket igen.
<realubot> dpkg-reconfigure -a
<realubot> Tror jag.
<realubot> Du kan ju testa om de hjälper. På egen risk.
<realubot> "dpkg-reconfigure - reconfigure an already installed package"
<realubot> "-a, --all Reconfigure all installed packages that use debconf. Warning: this may take a long time.
<realubot> "
<ibm> realubot nej du menar väl sudo dpkg --configure -a
<realubot> Nej. Jag menar det jag skriver men det stämmer att du måste använda sudo innan kommandot.
<realubot> Jag misstänker att dpkg-reconfigure är ett alias för dpkg --configure men är inte säker.
<realubot> ibm: "--configure package...|-a|--pending Configure a package which has been unpacked but not yet configured.  If -a or  --pending  is  given instead of package, all unpacked but unconfigured packages are configured.
<realubot> To  reconfigure  a  package  which has already been configured, try the dpkg-reconfigure(8) command instead.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Så står det om man läser under --configure i manualsidan för dpkg.
<realubot> Så dpkg --configure -a är inte samma sak som dpkg-reconfigre -a
<realubot> ibm: Testa sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<realubot> ibm: Det kanske hjälper.
<realubot> *sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<realubot> Jag stavade fel.
<realubot> ibm: Innan du gör det så kan du ju testa att uppdatera ditt system för att se om det är det som är problemet: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<realubot> Så installerar du senaste versionerna av alla paket som är installerade i ditt system. Det kan vara värt ett försök innan du kör dpkg-reconfigure,
<realubot> Jag tycker det är lustigt att när jag stänger av FAH-klienten så varvar fläkten ner direkt (på mindre än 1 sek). Temp. på CPU borde inte falla så snabbt. Styrs fläkten av belastningen på CPU i konbination med temp. eller varför reagerar fläkten så snabbt på att jag dödar FAH-klienten?
<K350> försöker mig python
<realubot> K350: :)
<ibm> realubot sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a funkar inte den gör ingenting har försökt flera gånger om
<realubot> ibm: Ok.
<realubot> ibm: Installera 12.04 från scratch så får du ett rent system.
<realubot> ibm: Du har hållit på i timmar nu. Du hade haft ett rent och fint system om du gjort en nyinstallation av Xubuntu/Ubuntu.
<realubot> istället för att trilskas med uppgraderingen som uppenbart inte har fallit väl ut.
<ibm> realubot annars känner du till något bra program som man kan skapa hemsidor med utan html och php kunskaper där man skriva grejer som med t. ex. word och sen så omvandlas de till html och även php
<realubot> ibm: Nej. I Windows finns ju Dreamviewer.
<realubot> *Dreamweaver
<realubot> https://www.adobe.com/se/products/dreamweaver.html
<realubot> ibm: Du får nog lära dig HTML/CSS. Det är mer eller mindre nödvändigt om du vill bygga hemsidor. Gärna JavaScript och PHP eller något annat skriptspråk för webben också.
<K350> realubot: några nya ncurses leksaker? :-)
<ibm> realubot gör den om det till php
<realubot> K350: Hehe. Nej. Faktiskt inte. wicd-curses är det senaste.
<realubot> K350: Det stora problemet är ju webbläsaren.
<ibm> realubot gör den om det till php
<realubot> Den gör så att jag måste ha ett grafiskt gränssnitt.
<K350> realubot: ah, jo. bästa console webläsarna - i mitt tycke - är elinks och lynx. Men det blir ju mest firefox
<realubot> ibm: Det tror jag inte att den gör.
<K350> Lyckades rippa från svtplay :-D
<realubot> ibm: Du får lära dig PHP m.m. eller använda ett Content Management System, typ WordPress.
<ibm> realubot funkar den för linux
<realubot> ibm: Det blir inte mer användarvänligt än WP + olika plugins och teman.
<realubot> ibm: Det gör den knappast.
<ibm> realubot vad är Content Management System och vad är WordPress är det lätt att använda
<realubot> ibm: bluefish är en HTML-editor.
<K350> Bästa svtplay ripparen ever -> rtmpdump !!! :-)
<realubot> ibm: Men den gör inte jobbet åt dig.
<realubot> K350: Kollat in den här då? http://pirateplay.se/
<ibm> realubot vad är Content Management System och vad är WordPress är det lätt att använda
<realubot> K350: Den använder i.o.f.s. rtmpdump.
<realubot> ibm: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Content_management_system
<realubot> ibm: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WordPress
<realubot> Ett CMS är ett publiceringssystem.
<realubot> Det används för att driva sajter och för att publicera information på Internet, typ.
<K350> realubot: verkar kul - men osportsligt :-)
<realubot> WordPress är mycket populärt CMS som bygger på PHP.
<realubot> K350: Japp. :)
<K350> realubot: Det är mer geek-känsla i rtmpdump :-)
<ibm> realubot tusen tack för hjälpen
<ibm> realubot tusen tack för hjälpen
<realubot> K350: Jag har inte orkat sätte mig in i rtmpdump. Dock hade det varit bra att kunna om man vill ha en kopia av ett webbtv-program.
<realubot> K350: Mm.
<realubot> ibm: WordPRess finns både som programvara som man installerar på en server och som bloggverktyg på wordpress.com.
<realubot> wordpress.com är mer begränsat men mer användarvänligt än wordpress.org som är programvaran som man installerar och administrerar själv.
<K350> realubot: Det är inte alls svårt du behöver eg bara kunna rtmpdump -r källa (rtmp://foo.bar.film.mp4) -o output.flv
<ibm> realubot är den enkel att använda
<K350> realubot: och rtmp länken med mp4 filen hittar du oftast i källkoden altenrativ en embeded länk i källkoden som leder till en annan källkod
<ibm> realubot alltså på ett ftp också
<K350> realubot: när du väl hittat rtmp:// länken så saxar du bara bort allt efter.mp4 och före rtmp://
<ibm> realubot alltså på ett ftp också
<K350> ibm: kör du en publik ftp? :-)
<ibm> realubot vet ej har ett ftp plats med internet leverantören glocalnet
<ibm> K350 vet ej har ett ftp plats med internet leverantören glocalnet
<ibm> realubot funkar den för linux eller bara för windows
<ibm> realubot är den enkel att använda
<K350> Har du aldrig logat in och kollat? Din ISP kanske erbjuder webutryme och ftp'n 'r för det?
<ibm> K350 kolla på ladda-ner.tk så ser du kanske vad du vill veta jag förstår inte vad du menar hemsidan är dock inte så fin väldigt fula färger
<ibm> K350 kolla på ladda-ner.tk
<realubot> ibm: Jag tror inte Glocalnet har stöd för serveer side script så jag tror inte WP fungerar på Glocalnet.
<realubot> ibm: Du måste ha stöd för serverbaserade skriptspråk, typ PHP. Det brukar krävas ett riktigt webbhotell för det.
<realubot> Eller att du har en egen server.
<realubot> ibm: Det räcker inte med att du har ett ftp-konto på Glocalnet.
<ibm> realubot php funkar det är det enda jag vet och html
<realubot> Kl. är 4 och det är ljust ute. :(
<realubot> Vart tog min sömn vägen? :(
<realubot> ibm: Är du säker på att PHP fungerar? Det låter lite konstigt.
<realubot> ibm: Bredbandsbolaget har inte stöd för PHP på användarnas konton i.a.f.
<realubot> ibm: HTML fungerar nog men PHP? Nja ...
<ibm> realubot konstigt för bredbandsbolaget och glocalnet ägs av telenor
<realubot> ibm: Hur vet du att du har stöd för PHP då?
<ibm> realubot visste du att telenor äger canal digital också och även thor satelliterna
<realubot> ibm: Jag har nog hört det där om canal digital.
<realubot> ibm: Hur vet du att Glocalnet har stöd för PHP på sina användarkonton?
<ibm> realubot det finns något med php som man kan klicka på i inställningar
<K350> erbjuder in Banhof .tk domännamn till sina kunder?
<realubot> K350: Fråga mig inte. Hur så? Vem vill ha .tk-domän?
<realubot> K350: Varför inte regga en .se för 99 kr/år?
<K350> ibm erbjuder din isp ssh access till ditt konto?
<realubot> K350: Det låter för bra för att vara sant med ssh acess och allt.
<realubot> *access
<ibm> K350 nej domänen har jag skaffat
<K350> realubot: gratis domän är aldrig fel :-) Funderar på att byta till Bahnhof
<K350> realubot: finns ju en del som erbjuder ssh
<K350> realubot: fast knappast telia/comhem lol
<ibm> realubot vad är ssh förnåt
<realubot> K350: Den främsta anledningen till att byta till Bahnhof är väl deras integritetspolicy.
<realubot> ibm: ssh är secure shell.
<realubot> ibm: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSH
<K350> realubot: Ja, så är det. Utöver det vilken isp skulle du rekommendera?
<K350> realubot: Jag vill ha ssh 100mb lina domän, ftp rubbet
<K350> ibm:  Med ssh kan man ansluta till en annan dator via terminalen
<K350> ibm en del webhotel brukar erbjuda möjlighet att ansluta till sitt konto via ssh t.ex
<K350> ibm:  ssh är bra också på det sättet att trafiken är krypterad
<ibm> K350 måste man ha ssh för att använda wordpress
<K350> ibm: Nej det behöver man inte. Men det kan underlätta när man ska sätta upp wordpress. Men ftp duger utmärkt annars
<K350> ibm vill du ha wordpress installerat på ditt webkonto hos din internetleverantör?
<ibm> K350 så funkar wordpress för mitt webkonto
<K350> ibm: Ja, om du har stöd fr php och en mysql databas
<ibm> K350 jag vet php men mysql vet jag inte om den funkar
<ibm> K350 kan jag inte ha den i datorn istället måste den alltid finnas på servern också
<K350> Kolla i de dokument du fått från din leverantör.
<K350> ibm: Ja, du kan ha wordpress i din egen dator. Då måste du först installera en webserver och en mysql databas. Samt installera php och ävne öppna port i din router
<realubot> K350: Vilen ISP erbjuder ssh?
<realubot> K350: Jag tror du får hyra en server om du vill ha ssh-access till en server. Vilken sv. ISP erbjuder det?
<ibm> K350 är wordpress ett program för att skapa hemsidor eller ska den finnas i bakrunden i hemsidan
<realubot> K350: Det är möjligt att ISP har ssh-access i företagsabonnemangen men det är inget som är standard hos Comhem/Bredbandsbolaget i.a.f. Och företagsabonnemangen kostar ju betydligt mer än privatabonnemangen så då är det lika bra att hyra en virtuell server.
<realubot> ibm: WordPress är ett publiceringssystem och inget program för att skapa hemsidor.
<realubot> Det kanske var det du menade ...
<ibm> realubot jag förstår inte riktigt vad den är till
<realubot> ibm: Du måste inte ha ssh för att använda WordPress. Det räcker att du har ett webbhotell som har stöd för PHP/MySQL.
<realubot> Och att du har ett konto där som du kan ladda upp/ner filer till, typ över ftp. Även om sftp är at rekommendera då det använder ssh.
<ibm> realubot jag har php men mysql vet jag inte
<K350> realubot: virtuella servrar kostar skjortan :-(
<realubot> ibm: MySQL är en databashanterare som används för att hantera WordPress databas.
<realubot> K350: Det kostar nog ett företagsabonnemang hos en ISP också.
<realubot> K350: Du får väl en virtuell server för några hundringar/månad?
<realubot> beroende på prestanda så klart.
<ibm> realubot är wordpress lätt att använda vad krävs det för kunskaper
<K350> realubot: Det är också dyrt. Ett schysst webhotel är billigare :-)
<realubot> K350: Jo, men då får du nog ingen ssh-access.
<realubot> Binero hade det förut men plockade bort det för några år sedan.
<realubot> ibm: Det krävs inte mycket kunskaper. Det är väldigt användarvänligt men kräver en del kunskaper om för att installera det på en egen server.
<ibm> realubot är wordpress lätt att använda vad krävs det för kunskaper
<realubot> ibm: Om du har webbhotell hos Loopia eller Binero så är det en baggis att installera WordPress.
<realubot> ibm: Webbhotellen har grafiska gränssnitt som gör det busenekelt att installera WP.
<ibm> realubot hur kan det skilja om man installerar den på olika ställe
<realubot> ibm: Men om du ska göra annat än att installera plugins och ändra teman så krävs det kunskaper i HTML/CSS och PHP.
<realubot> ibm: Därför att webbhotellen har utvecklat verkty för att hjälp användarna att installera olika program som t.ex. WordPress.
<realubot> Om du installerar det på en server så har du större frihet men det krävs också mer kunskap för att få det att fungera.
<realubot> Det är inte så svårt att installera WordPress i Ubuntu Sverver men det krävs lite Terminal-hackande.
<realubot> Symboliska länkar ska skapas, rättigheter ändras o.s.v.
<realubot> K350: Vet du någon ISP som har ssh-access till kontot?
<ibm> realubot om jag använder min egen dator som server funkar det om man har en så kallad DHCP (dynamisk ip adress)
<realubot> K350: Eller någon ISP som har stöd för PHP eller så?
<realubot> ibm: Om du använder en tjänst som dyn.com eller no-ip-com.
<realubot> *no-ip.com
<realubot> ibm: http://www.no-ip.com/
<realubot> Finns program till Linux som du installerar på servern för att automatiskt uppdatera no-ip/dyn med din nya ip varje gång din ISP ger dig ett nytt nummer.
<ibm> realubot döljer de ip adressen eller ändrar de den
<K350> realubot: comhem erbjuder webutrymme har de inte php stöd?
<realubot> ibm: De ändrar den.
<realubot> ibm: Det går att se din ip-adress så länge du delar ut något på den. Hur ska mottagaren annars hitta det du delar ut?
<ibm> realubot förresten känner du till någon bra för att dölja
<realubot> ibm: Det är ju hela grejen med en webbserver, att du ska komma åt den över Internet.
<K350> Meningne med en ip adres är att den ska vara tillgänglig :-)
<realubot> ibm: Det låter konstigt att skaffa en server och sedan dölja ip-adressen.
<K350> det håller jag med om
<ibm> realubot nej detta är för nåt annat
<realubot> ibm: Jag har inte så bra koll på sådant men jag antar att du söker en bra proxy, typ Relaxx eller Dold.
<K350> ibm en ssh tunnel är också bra
<realubot> dold.se
<K350> ibm: man ska vara kräsen med proxy - 'ALDRIG använda publika proxys
<realubot> Relakks, heter en. Jag skrev Relaxx.
<realubot> ibm: https://www.relakks.com/
<K350> realubot: vad ska han med tunnel till?
<realubot> ibm: https://dold.se/
<K350> c
<realubot> K350: Han frågade ju efter att dölja sin IP?
<K350> realubot: oh, i vilket sammanhang?
<realubot> ibm: Om du enbart vill dölja din ip när du srufar lite då och då så är Tor ett alt.
<K350> ibm:  I vilket sammanhang vill du dölja din ip?
<realubot> ibm: Tor bundle är Firefox+Tor+NoScript m.m.
<realubot> Allt i ett.
<realubot> ibm: Tänk på att Tor inte döljer din ip när du använder BitTorrent.
<realubot> Så det är inget skydd mot piratjägare.
<K350> ibm:  installerar du tor kan du ävne köra med torify och köra tor proxy för alla klienter
<ibm> när man laddar ner grejer kan det vara bra
<realubot> ibm: Då är nog dold.se eller relakks.se det du söker.
<K350> ibm vill du dölja din ip när du fildelar så är en tunnel bättre. Antingne en egen eller någon av de realubot föreslog
<realubot> Det är ju tjänster som är mer eller mindre till för att dölja ip när man laddar ner grejer.
<K350> precis, dessutom så drar de inte ned hastigheten så våldsamt som många proxyservrar gör
<realubot> Frgåan är hur dold.se och relakks.se kommer att hantera datalagringsdirektivet.
<realubot> Det kommer nog ett rättsfall på det området vilket år som helst nu.
<K350> realubot: Hur går Bahnhof runt det?
<realubot> K350: https://svt.se/2.22620/1.2749633/bahnhof_vi_anonymiserar_alla
<ibm> eller när man vill komma åt hemsidor som finns enbart åt andra länder så att man får ett annat ip från andra länder access
<realubot> Jag är nyfiken på hur datalagringsdirektivet kommer att tillämpas på tjänster som dold.se m.m.
<realubot> Det är ingen mening att läsa PTS direktiv för det är så flummigt så allt och ingen behöver lagra data.
<realubot> "Enligt lagen är de aktörer som bedriver anmälningspliktig verksamhet enligt Lagen om elektronisk kommunikation, LEK, skyldiga att lagra uppgifter i sex månader. "
<ibm> realubot http://dyn.com/ http://www.no-ip.com/ https://www.relakks.com/ https://dold.se/ dessa tjänster kostar jag letade efter gratis tjänster eller olika program
<realubot> https://mansjonasson.se/2012/03/22/datalagringsdirektivet-vilka-maste-lagra-vad/
<realubot> ibm: Du får räkna med att pröjsa för anonymiseringstjänser som dold.se och relakks.se.
<K350> realubot: lol, på bahnhofs websida står att man blri anonymiserad OM man köper ett tilläggspaket. Så vadå 'alla' lol
<realubot> ibm: no-ip-com har gratiskonton som är begränsade men som fungerar bra för hemanvändare.
<K350> ibm: no-ip.com är ngen anonymiseringstjänst
<realubot> K350: Jag undrar vad Bahnhof gör när snuten begär ut trafikdata för en ip-adress.
<realubot> Personuppgifter m.m.
<ibm> realubot men visst finns det olika program att ladda ner gratis för att blockera ip adressen
<K350> realubot: Då har de  enligt Bahnhof . inga sådaan auppgifter att lämna ut
<ibm> realubot men visst finns det olika program att ladda ner gratis för att dölja ip adressen
<K350> realubot: Men att internetleverantören inte skulle känna till vilken kund som sitter på vilken ip tror jag inte på. Då vore det ju fritt fram att dDoSa vem man vill
<realubot> ibm: Lösningen på dina anonymiseringsproblem: http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/2008/07/18/arts/24079917.JPG
<K350> realubot: Bahnhofs poäng är ju att ingen vet vem som ligger bakom en ip och således kan den inte härledas till en person. Fritt frma för DoS attacks då
<realubot> K350: Frågan är om dom inte måste lagra den informationen?
<realubot> Vilken ip som hör till vilken användare.
<realubot> Det låter ju lite väl enkelt att komma runt lagen genom att slumpa ut ip-adresser.
<K350> realubot: Enligt den nya lagne måste de ju det. Men Bahnhof säger ju att de funnit en väg att "gå rutnt det"
<ibm> K350 jo det vet de men man ska kunna dölja så att de inte vet vad man håller på med
<realubot> ibm: Tor är ett program för att dölja ip-adressen men det är inte okomplicerat att använda på BitTorrent och dessutom går det väldigt långsamt att använda Tor.
<realubot> ibm: Vill du ha fart så får du pröjsa.
<realubot> ibm: Hos t.ex. dold.se eller relakks.se.
<realubot> K350: Den vägen vill ja se prövad i domstol innan jag tror på det.
<realubot> Men visst, dom förhalar genomförandet av datalagringsdirektivet.
<K350> realubot: Låter inte det som en motsägelse. "Vi kan inte lämna ut något eftersom vi inte lagrat något knutet till en person" "Men vi vet vad han pysslar med på sinlina"
<realubot> Det värsta är ju inte att datan lagras och att den får begäras ut av polisen. Det värsta är ju att den inte krävs brottsmisstande eller domstolsbeslut ens vad jag har förstått.
<ibm> realubot men gratis program finns det för att dhcp ska funka som ett ip adress alltså gratis
<realubot> K350: Det låter som om Bahnhof vet men inte vill lämna ut. Och det resonemanget tror jag inte lagstiftarna köper.
<realubot> ibm: Nej.
<K350> realubot: Är det verkligne så?
<realubot> ibm: Programmet är gratis men inte tjänsten som programmet använder.
<K350> realubot: Nej, det tror jag inte heller.
<realubot> ibm: Det räcker inte med ett program. Programmet måste ju använda en server som den uppdaterar med ditt nya ip.
<realubot> ibm: Jag säger ju att no-ip.com är gratis i begränsad version.
<realubot> K350: Om det verkligen är hur då? Att datan lämnas ut så?
<K350> ibm: no-ip är ingen anonymiserings tjänst. De tär en DNS tjänst
<ibm> realubot begränsad till antal dagar eller trafik vad menar man med just begränsad
<realubot> ibm: Jag är trött. Det är riktigt som K350 säger. no-ip anonymiserar inte. Den kopplar ett dynamiskt ip till en statisk adress.
<realubot> ibm: Begärnsad till antal ip-adresser som går att binda till olika domännmna m.m.
<realubot> ibm: Du får läsa på no-ip.com. Jag har inte infon i huvudet men det finns olika begräsningar för epost också, tror jag.
<realubot> ibm: Tjänster som dyn.com och no-ip.com används för att koppla en dynamisk ip till olika statiska adresser för att det ska gå att använda en dator med dynamisk ip till servertjänster som kräver statisk ip. t.ex. en webbsida.
<realubot> ibm: dold.se och relakks.se används för att dölja din ip utåt när du t.ex. surfar eller fildelar.
<realubot> ibm: Jag tror inte du får en bra anonymiseringstjänst gratis.
<realubot> Tor är bra (så vitt jag vet) men är inte till för att fildela och går dessutom långsamt även när man bara surfar.
<ibm> internet leverantörerna kan se vilka ip adresser man har och vilka ip som skickar till vilka men det ska gå att blockera så att de inte ser vad det är de vet hur mycket inte vad det är förnåt
<ibm> realubot har du någon länk till tor
<ibm> realubot är det tor .se
<coobra> :o
<realubot> ibm: Nej.
<realubot> ibm: https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<realubot> ibm: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tor_%28anonymity_network%29
<realubot> ibm: https://www.torproject.org/about/overview.html.en
<realubot> ibm: Tor är ingen bra ide för BitTorrent.
<ibm> realubot annars finns det någon hemsida där man kan jämföra olika priser på webbhotell och på domäner
<realubot> ibm: Här är info om varfö rTor inte är en god idé för att anonymisera BitTorrent: https://blog.torproject.org/blog/bittorrent-over-tor-isnt-good-idea
<realubot> ibm: IDGs webbhotellstest.
<realubot> Binero och Loopia är två alt. Binero tar 69 kr/månad för webbhotell.
<ibm> realubot är det idg .se
<realubot> Ja.
<ibm> realubot och K350 tusen tack för hjälpen
<ibm> realubot och K350 tusen tack för hjälpen
<realubot> ibm: http://internetworld.idg.se/2.1006/1.448587/guide-10-webbhotell-som-tar-hand-om-din-sajt
<realubot> ibm: Du får räkna med 70-100 kr/månad.
<realubot> beroende på bandbredd, databaser, lagringsutrymme m.m.
<realubot> ibm: Vill du ha mer kraftfulla grejer så få du börja titta på en virtuell server.
<ibm> realubot då kostar det mer
<ibm> realubot virtuella servrar är väl är egentligen en jätte bra server men har flera virtuella servrar i sig eller
<realubot> ibm: Det kostar mer ja. Men du får vad du betalar för.
<realubot> ibm: Ja. Det är så jag har fattat det också. En kraftfull server delas upp i många virtuella servrar.
<ibm> realubot tusen tack för hjälpen
<ibm> realubot tusen tack för hjälpen
<realubot> ibm: No problem.
<ibm> realubot jag försöker installera no-ip med terminalen men packetet hittas inte enligt dettahttp://support.no-ip.com/customer/portal/articles/363247-installing-the-linux-dynamic-update-client-on-ubuntu
<ibm> realubot hur kan jag installera den
<ibm> jag försöker installera no-ip med terminalen men packetet hittas inte enligt dettahttp://support.no-ip.com/customer/portal/articles/363247-installing-the-linux-dynamic-update-client-on-ubuntu
<ibm> hur kan jag installera den
<realubot> ibm: sudo apt-get install noip2
<ibm> realubot packetet hittas inte
<ibm> realubot finns inget sådan
<realubot> ibm: Konstigt. Det finns på mitt system (Ubuntu 11.04).
<ibm> realubot är det några källor jag måste lägga till som jag gjorde för att installera skype
<ibm> realubot hur hittar jag packetet noip2
<realubot> ibm: Du får väl installera deb-filen då istället.
<realubot> ibm: Har du 64-bitars Ubuntu?
<ibm> realubot jag tror jag måste ha debian source koden
<ibm> realubot nej 32
<realubot> ibm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1976963
<realubot> ibm: Du får kompilera från källkod i värsta fall ...
<realubot> Det verkar inte bättre ...
<realubot> ibm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<realubot> Här är info om att kompilera kod i Ubuntu.
<realubot> Och här har du källkoden: http://www.no-ip.com/client/linux/noip-duc-linux.tar.gz
<ibm> realubot jag fattar inte hur jag ska göra det
<ibm> realubot jag har laddat ner filen och extraherat den
<ibm> realubot jag vet inte hur jag ska göra nu
<ibm> realubot vad ska jag skriva
<realubot> ibm: Du måste kompilera koden och sedan installera.
<realubot> Finns det inte en readme-fil i arkivet du laddade ner?
<realubot> ibm: Läs i README.FISRT-SWE
<realubot> *FIRST
<realubot> Där står hur du gör.
<realubot> ibm: Du har haft lite otur med Ubuntu. Först strulet med uppgraderingen och sedan att noip2 inte finns i förrådet i 12.04.
<ibm> jag har kollat i README.FIRST-SWE men jag fattar ändå inte
<ibm> finns det nån som kan hjälpa till här
<larsemil> vad är det du vill göra?
<ibm> installera noip2
<ibm> eller no-ip
<ibm> larsemil vet du hur man gör det
<ibm> larsemil jag har laddat ner noip-2.1.9-1 filen och extraherat den till en mapp med samma namn hur fortsätter man
<larsemil> ibm: http://pastebin.com/rfvGuuqK
<larsemil> kodein: det var väl värt en kaka?
<kodein> inte vet jag
<kodein> men visst, om du kommer förbi kan du få en kawkaw
<kodein> eller lite fläskpannkaka
<larsemil> du har vägarna förbi här oftare än jag har vägarna förbi där
<larsemil> jag äter inte fläsk.
<larsemil> jue
<kodein> du var väl i bjurs? dit brukar jag inte åka så värst ofta
<larsemil> säkert oftare än jag är där nere
<Markk> Jag har aldrig varit där.
<Markk> Vinner jag?
<kodein> på nån nivå, ja
<Markk> :D
<kodein> ditt pris är en promenad till svärdsjö
<Markk> Ojdå
<Markk> Där har jag varit.
<Markk> Och sovit faktiskt.
<Markk> Ligger Bjur (Bjurs?) i Dalarna?
<dfxz> hur står det till
<Markk> Lät som södra .se
<kodein> Bjursås ligger lite norr om Falun, ja
<dfxz> Markk: bjuv tönker du på kanske
<Haffe> Får man bjuda en så charmerande herre på en frontallobslobotomi?
<ibm> larsemil jag får det här http://pastebin.com/fQmB9Du2
<Markk> kodein: Jaha, säg Bjursås då, och int Bjurs. :D
<kodein> det kallas bjurs
<Markk> dfxz: Jupp.
<Markk> kodein: aha
<Markk> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bjurs
<Markk> Inte enligt Wikipedia.
<dfxz> Haffe: frontallobsdemens. = fylle delerium
<dfxz> :D
<kodein> "Bjursås, även kallad Bjurs" http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bjursås
<Markk> Ojdå
<Markk> Det var mer än vad jag visste faktiskt.
<Markk> Man lär sig något nytt varje dag.
<amelia> morrn!
<Markk> Oi amelia
<Markk> Hur står det till?
<dfxz> morrrn
<amelia> Markk: jodå, trött men jobbar på med morgonkaffet, själv?
<ibm> larsemil jag får det här http://pastebin.com/fQmB9Du2
<kodein> Markk: och man glömmer minst en sak varje dag ;)
<Markk> Haffe: Det låter lockande faktiskt, då kan jag bli ännu mer indoktrinerad i samhället och dess funktioner.
<dfxz> då var man i åstorp.
<Markk> kodein: LÃ¥ter troligt. :)
<larsemil> ibm: efter det kör du sudo make install
<Markk> amelia: Okej. :)
<larsemil> ibm: glömde den lilla detaljen
<Markk> amelia: Jodå, lite seg här med, men köpte precis en flaska cola.
<Markk> amelia: Så det lär jag råda bot på.
<amelia> Markk: gött
<kodein> hackerwasser
<Markk> Ja genau.
<kodein> essen trinken kompilieren
<Haffe> radeiren.
<kodein> Fehlen korrigieren
<ibm> larsemil jag får det här http://pastebin.com/RMrBF18k
<Haffe> Feuer Frei.
<kodein> lass uns rein
<Haffe> Panzermenschen weiterget.
<Markk> Zeer goed.
<Markk> Eller kanske fel språk?
<Markk> ;>
<ibm> larsemil jag får det här http://pastebin.com/RMrBF18k
<larsemil> ibm: det vet jag inget om
<larsemil> ibm: och du behöver inte spamma. Jag ser när jagkommer in ändå
<larsemil> ibm: du får väl kolla in dina credentials på siten så att det stämmer
<larsemil> ibm: annars vet jag ignet mer
<larsemil> ibm: lycka till fortsatt!
<ibm> larsemil annars den grafiska ikonen till no-ip vart ligger den nånstans
<larsemil> ibm: jag har innan idag inte ens vetat om vad no-ip är. Så jag har ingen aning. Du får leta själv
<ibm> larsemil ok men det finns en grafisk ikon eller
<larsemil> ibm: jag har innan idag inte ens vetat om vad no-ip är. Så jag har ingen aning. Du får leta själv!
<ibm> larsemil känner du till write-press
 * kodein ger larsemil en bit schwarzwaldtårta
<ibm> larsemil programmet som används för servrar write-press
<kodein> *wordpress*?
<ibm> ja jag menade wordpress
<ibm> kodein har wordpress något grafisk ikon att klicka på och vart ligger den
<larsemil> kodein: 0/
<larsemil> ibm: wordpress är en webbapplikation
<kodein> ibm: nej.
<larsemil> ibm: så nej
<kodein> ibm: eller, den ser t.ex. ut som en räv och ett jordklot
<ibm> kodein hittar ingen ikon jag använder xubuntu
<larsemil> ibm: det finns ingen ikon för wordpress
<larsemil> ibm: wordpress är inget program
<larsemil> ibm: wordpress är en webbapplikation / ett php-skript som körs av din/någon annans webbserver
<larsemil> ibm: wordpress "används" i din webbläsare. som ofta ser ut som ett jordklot och en räv(firefox).
<ibm> larsemil ok hur använder jag den hur får jag tillgång till den i så fall
<larsemil> ibm: du frågar typ: "jag vill ha lustgassystem i min bil. Hur använder jag den" utan att verka ha någon koll på hur man kör bil.
 * HakanS rättar larsemil och kodein. Firefox != räv.  Firefox = röd panda.
<larsemil> ?
<HakanS> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_panda
<ibm> larsemil man måste på något sätt få tillgång till den vad är den till annars
<larsemil> ibm: okej
<larsemil> ibm: 1. sätt upp en webbserver med php
<larsemil> 2. sätt upp en databasserver
<larsemil> 3. Packa upp wordpresskoden i din webbroot
<HakanS> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox/firefox-name-faq.html
<larsemil> 4. surfa in till din webbserver
<larsemil> ibm: there you go!
 * HakanS har gjort dagens goda gärning genom att lära folk vad firefox är. ;)
<larsemil> Förmiddagsfika!
<ibm> larsemil jag har ett ftp server hos internet leverantören glocalnet med stöd för php har jag nytta av det
<larsemil> ibm: japp
<itmannen> Jag hittar inte röstning gällande TL och TC på launchpad
<ibm> larsemil jag trodde att det var nånting som ftp filezilla men för att få tillgång till den vad ska jag skriva för länk adress
<itmannen> NÃ¥gon som vet?
<larsemil> ibm: jag har inte tid nu
<ibm> larsemil finns det någon annan kunnig här som kan det
<kodein> HakanS: dammit, Jim, jag är systemförvaltare, inte zoolog
<hexabit> Tack gode gud för 3g-donglar!
<hexabit> Dom verkar ha grävt av en kabel här i Nacka :(
<itmannen> Nå. Jag får väl skriva och fråga fd,Svensson
<ibm> larsemil bör jag rensa nånting efter installationen vi gjorde onödiga filer menar jag
<ibm> larsemil hur kan jag rensa
<kodein> du vill avinstallera?
<ibm> nej inte avinstallera jag installerade ett program med den komplicerade metoden jag fick kompilera och sånt och undrar om det nu finns onödiga filer som inte behövs
<kodein> jaha. du kan rensa upp byggträdet med make clean ifall du känner för det, t.ex., men jag brukar oftast inte bry mig om det själv.
<ibm> i så fall hur kan jag rensa bort de
<kodein> jag tror jag skrev "du kan rensa upp byggträdet med make clean" nyss?
<ibm> rensar den alla hämtade grejerna som inte behövs även om man fick kompilera och sånt får den bort även själva text filen källkoden source
<kodein> 1. "alla hämtade grejerna som inte behövs"? 2. nej, källkoden är kvar. du kan ta bort katalogen du packade upp om du vill gå så pass långt
<ibm> ja hur får jag bort allt som inte längre behövs
<kodein> "allt" = ????????
<ibm> ja allt som inte längre behövs
<kodein> jag fattar tyvärr inte vad du menar.
<larsemil> ibm: ta bort mappen. fanns inget make uninstall på det där ändå
<ibm> jag vill bara ha kvar själva programmet inte de andra filerna som t. ex. packades upp och kopierades och bort med alla catch eller cash vad det nmu heter allt
<ibm> jag vill bara ha kvar själva programmet inte de andra filerna som t. ex. packades upp och kopierades och bort med alla catch eller cash vad det nu heter allt
<ibm> larsemil jag vill bara ha kvar själva programmet inte de andra onödiga filerna som vi fick hämta manuellt du kommer väl ihåg det
<larsemil> ibm: ta bort mappen. fanns inget make uninstall på det där ändå
<ibm> larsemil hur finns det inte något kommando för att göra det
 * kodein ger larsemil en biskvi och en kopp kaffe
<larsemil> ibm: om du vill kan jag komma hem till dig och göra allt du vill åt dig. så slipper du lära dig något själv? blir det bra?
<kodein> rm -r skriv_in_katalognamn_här _eller_ navigera dig fram till katalogen där du packade upp tar.gz-filen, högerklicka på katalogen, välj flytta till papperskorgen
<ibm> larsemil jag vet ju inte vart den sparades jag är en vanlig grafisk användare jag är inte van vi text baserat
<kodein> om du inte vet så är den antagligen direkt i din hemkatalog.
<ibm> larsemil var sparade vi mappen
<ibm> kodein hur vet du var den är
 * larsemil ger kodein gräddtårta
<ibm> kodein jag kanske kommer att ta bort något viktigt
<kodein> jag gör en kvalificerad gissning baserat på att du sa att du inte har en jäkla aning + det faktum att en terminal oftast öppnas med användarens hemkatalog som arbetskatalog
<kodein> ibm: om du bara tar bort katalogen som heter som katalogen som du gick in i när du kompilerade så bör det vara samma katalog som du packade upp när du kompilerade.
<kodein> ibm: om du är rädd att ta bort något viktigt så föreslår jag att du struntar i att ta bort det. det kan inte vara många kilobyte det handlar om i alla fall
<dfxz> crunchbang är riktigt nice.
<ibm> kodein finns det inte något kommando som tar bort mappen så att systemet vet vad vi höll på med
<ibm> kodein i terminalen där man kan skriva nåt står det så ibm@ibm-laptop:~/noip-2.1.9-1$
<kodein> ja, då är du i den katalog du vill ta bort. skriv rm -r ../noip-2.1.9-1 och tryck enter om du vill ta bort den.
<ibm> kodein är katalogen och allt innehåll i den borta hur kan jag i så fall vara fortfarande kvar i katalogen
<larsemil> ja kodein hur går det till?
<kodein> magi.
<kodein> prova t.ex. touch gurka så ska du se att den klagar över att katalogen inte finns.
<nighter> haha det här har roligt.
<kodein> eller cd .. och sedan ls och se om du hittar katalogen
<nighter> blev lite glad av irc idag :P
<ibm> kodein men det står fortfarande så ibm@ibm-laptop:~/noip-2.1.9-1$
<kodein> ibm: inte om du gör cd .. och sedan ls och försöker hitta den
<nighter> jag tror inte han är seriös?
<kodein> ibm: att det står så är inte detsamma som att det är så. hade du stått i den katalogen och tagit bort den i "utforskaren" så hade det ju sett ut som om du var i den också, utan att det för den sakens skull är så
<hexabit> Ska byta nät. strax tbx
<kodein> hexabit: välkommen tillbaks. vi hann sakna dig
<larsemil> kodein: jag tog på en gurka och mappen finns fortfarande?
<kodein> nighter: du tror inte det?
<hexabit> kodein: Hehehe tackar :)
<kodein> ~/gurka > rm -r ../gurka/
<kodein> ~/gurka > touch gurkmix
<kodein> touch: cannot touch `gurkmix': No such file or directory
<larsemil> kodein: men min gurka finns fortfarande
<nighter> :P
<larsemil> är det någon som vet vart ikonen till hotmail finns?
<larsemil> den grafiska
<larsemil> nej okej nu är jag elak
<kodein> larsemil: den är nog inte på mitt skrivbord, iaf.
<ibm> kodein nu är jag i den vanliga hem katalogen med ls visas ändå dessa två noip-duc-linux.tar.gz nautilus-debug-log.txt
<kodein> ibm: ja, och ingen av dessa är ju katalogen du tog bort.
<ibm> kodein hur får jag bort de också
<kodein> noip-duc-linux.tar.gz är filen du laddade hem. nautilus-debug-log.txt har inget med det här äventyret att göra
<kodein> ibm: rm <filnamn>
<kodein> ibm: eller "utforskaren" och flytta fil till papperskorgen.
<nighter> ibm: rm noip-duc-linux.tar.gz   <-- man måste vara tydlig! :p
<ibm> kodein har jag nu inget onödigt kvar är allt verkligen borta förutom programmet
<kodein> ja
<larsemil> kodein: kanske finns lite metadata kvar någonstanns sen kompileringen?
<larsemil> typ i tmp
<kodein> larsemil: det försvinner vid nästa omstart iaf då
<ibm> kodein är du helt säker på att det inte finns något kvar alls
<kodein> JA. Vad vill du att jag ska göra? I tre exemplar skriva under en bekännelse om det?
<ibm> ha ha ha ha
<ibm> du är verkligen rolig
<kodein> Härmed intygar jag, kodein, att "inget onödigt" är kvar.
<kodein> Härmed intygar jag, kodein, att "inget onödigt" är kvar.
<kodein> Härmed intygar jag, kodein, att "inget onödigt" är kvar.
<larsemil> ibm: jag tror han luras!
<christoffer> ibm, använt windows tidigare?
<christoffer> jag hade samma intresse av att "rensa" min dator när jag började med Ubuntu för några år sedan
<christoffer> sedan har jag slutat med det
<christoffer> nu använder jag "Diskanvändningsanalysatorn"  med jämna mellanrum
<kodein> christoffer: rensa din dator, den blir 20 ggr snabbare. det har jag läst i kvällspressen
<christoffer> för att ta bort allt som skräpar
<christoffer> men det är främst för jag bara har 80GB SSD
<christoffer> och då behöver jag vara lite mer sparsam med utrymmet
<christoffer> kodein,  =)
<ibm> ja windows först sen fedora och nu ubuntu jag bytte till ubuntu bara för alla säger att den är enklare än andra gnu/linux dist men knappast ubuntu är bara problem med fedora blev det aldrig såna komplicerade grejer
<kodein> är det ens nån praktisk skillnad, alltså? fedora och ubuntu funkar precis likadant för mig.
<christoffer> ibm, tråkigt att programmet du behövde inte fanns färdigt som .deb men sådant brukar lösa sig med tiden...om det inte är verkligen speciella behov man har
<christoffer> kodein, jag klarar inte av "yum" ...förstår mig inte på det riktigt ...men är väl en vanesak i långa loppet
<ibm> ja det är det med fedora behövde aldrig använda terminalen men ubuntu behövs det ganska mycket
<christoffer> ibm, vad för program är det du har kompilerat?
<larsemil> noip2
<larsemil> nu lunch!
<larsemil> Adios!
<christoffer> hörs
<ibm> noip2
<kodein> men alltså, http://support.no-ip.com/customer/portal/articles/363247-installing-the-linux-dynamic-update-client-on-ubuntu implicerar ju att det finns i repositoriet
<ibm> no-ip
<kodein> men men, det är väl nyttigt att lära sig lite om att kompilera själv också
<Ezim> make
<Ezim> make install
<Ezim> :) ju jätte svårt
<christoffer> mmm ...när man lägger till configure steget
<christoffer> och vill anpassa det till sina behov
<christoffer> då tar det tid =)
<Ezim> bara se till installera samtliga beroenden så ska det ej vara problem
<ibm> ja om man förstår steg för steg vad man håller på med inte annars
<nighter> ska va gcc fusk om nån gjort en make file åt en. Då är det ju lätt;)
<christoffer> Jag håller med ibm, kompilering är svårt.
<nighter> fin särskrivning där det blev.
<Ezim> christoffer: yum är mer kraftfullt än apt-get
<Ezim> dock är fedora och pakethanterare långsam kombination via yumex
<christoffer> kodein, noip2 paketet finns innan 12.04 ...men inte för 12.04...så det är nog bara en tidsfråga innan det kommer till 12.04 ...ligger i universe
<ibm> kan någon snälla förklara hur man kan komma åt wordpress jag har internet leverantören glocalnet och har plats där jag trodde att det var som ftp filezilla vad är meningen med det vad har man för nytta av wordpress hur kommer man åt det ska man skriva något länk adress
<christoffer> ibm, du kan följa buggen på https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/no-ip/+bug/939954  så får du mer information när/om noip kommer till Ubuntu Precise 12.04
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 939954 in no-ip "noip2 for precise" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<christoffer> Klicka även i att buggen påverkar dig så kanske den får mer uppmärksamhet
<HakanS> ibm: Om du använder punkter går det lättare att läsa.
<christoffer> ibm, lite oklart ...får du en webbplats med wordpress installerat och klart?
<ibm> nej jag har installerat det på datorn men vet inte hur jag kan komma åt det
<christoffer> aha du kör lokal webbserver på dina dator hemma? ...(därför du behövde no-ip antar jag)
<christoffer> *din
<HakanS> ibm: http://localhost kanske?
<ibm> inte än men tänkte göra det men är även intresserat hur det funkar på andra servrar och hur man kommer åt den
<christoffer> aha ok..
<christoffer> för att wordpress ska fungera så måste du har en webbserver igång
<christoffer> om du kör apache2 så kan du installera wordpress till /var/www
<christoffer> så borde du få tillgång till sidan direkt
<christoffer> sedan är det bara att följa installationsstegen...steg för steg
<ibm> hur då
<HakanS> ibm: Jag föreslår att du läser här: http://wp-support.se/dokumentation/Huvudsida
<christoffer> sudo apt-get install apache2
<christoffer> sedan besöker du http://localhost
<christoffer> i din webbläsare
<christoffer> för att se att apache2 fungerar
<christoffer> sedan laddar du hem Wordpress ...antar att det är en zip-fil eller motsvarande
<ibm> använder jag då min dator som server eller glocalnets server
<christoffer> enklaste är att testa lokalt först
<christoffer> på din dator
<christoffer> sedan är det bara att göra samma sak fast på glocalnets server
<ibm> får jag då även tillgång till min dator från internet
<ibm> kan jag styra min dator från internet också
<christoffer> du tänker tillgång till din hemsida?
<christoffer> wordpress är ju inte mer än en webbsida
<ibm> både och
<itmannen> Märk väl att man måste vara root för att kunna lägga in under var/www
<ibm> med sudo
<itmannen> Jo om du koierar in via terminalen. Inte annars
<itmannen> *kopierar
<christoffer> nu hänger jag inte med ibm vad är det du vill styra från internet?
<itmannen> Det behövs in apache för att fjärrstyra
<ibm> styra datorn och webbsidan
<christoffer> Tror du måste vara mer specifik
<christoffer> det är olika saker
<itmannen> Fjärrskrivbordet
<christoffer> exakt vad är du vill åstadkomma?
<christoffer> *är det du
<christoffer> Jag brukar försöka bryta ner allt jag vill göra till en liten specifik sak
<ibm> det ena är ar att komma åt hemsidan och det andra att styra datorn från nätet
<christoffer> då blir det mycket enklare att söka efter rätt information som behövs
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> välj en av de två som du vill börja med ...
<HakanS> ibm: Jag är tveksam till om det går att köra php, och därmed wordpress, på glocalnets server.
<ibm> förs hemsidan
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> installera då apache2 lokalt på din dator och följ stegen jag skrev ovan
<itmannen> jag tror nog alla webbhotel har stöd för php. Konstigt vore det annars
<ibm> det verkar att jag har den redan
<christoffer> ok
<itmannen> Verkar?
<christoffer> testa att besöka http://localhost
<itmannen> It Works :)
<ibm> den är i alla fall bockat med synaptic
<HakanS> ibm: Om du ska ha en server hemma så rekomenderar jag dig att läsa http://help.ubuntu-se.org/10.04/serverguide/sv/index.html  Du måste veta en del om säkerhet.
<ibm> det står så It works!
<ibm> This is the default web page for this server.
<ibm> The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.
<christoffer> perfekt
<christoffer> då behöver du installera wordpres
<christoffer> wordpress
<ibm> det har jag gjort
<HakanS> christoffer: php och mysql också.
<itmannen> Installera även Mysql innan också
<christoffer> måste wordpress ha det?
<ibm> ja de också är bockade sen dess innan
<itmannen> Och php måste finnas
<HakanS> http://wp-support.se/dokumentation/Installation:Innan_du_b%C3%B6rjar
<ibm> php5 finns
<itmannen> mysql?
<ibm> ja mysql
<ibm> ja både php5 och mysql finns
<itmannen> Men det kan även behövas att installera viss instick till php för det ska funka
<christoffer> mod_rewrite finns med som default i ubuntu om jag minns rätt och den var inget måste
<christoffer> kan installeras i efterhand om så önskas
<christoffer> hmm
<christoffer> jag börjar bli riktigt hungrig
<christoffer> ibm, online senare idag?
<christoffer> tror jag måste äta lunch nu
<christoffer> eller inte bara tror ...jag måste =)
<ibm> kanske vid kväll och natt i så fall
<itmannen> Frågan är nu har du tänker koiera in wpfilerna
<itmannen> *kopiera
<ibm> hur då menar du
<itmannen> För i filhanteraren kan du bara kopiera in om du är root
<itmannen> Eller äger var/www
<itmannen> default är att root äger var/www
<ibm> frågar inte filhanteraren automatisk efter lösenord
<itmannen> Nix
<itmannen> Öppna nautilus som root:gksudo nautilus
<itmannen> Sen kan du sätta rättigehterna så du äger www
<itmannen> Och  sen kan du kopiera in wp
<itmannen> Och köra wp-install
<ibm> tipset om wordpress fick jag tidigare här för att jag vill skapa hemsidor utan html och php kunskaper utan att den omvandlar automatisk dessa
<itmannen> Utan html :)
<itmannen> Du menar att du slipper skriva kod
<ibm> ja utan koder omvandlar automatisk till html och även php
<christoffer> ibm, du skapar inte hemsidor med wordpress...
<christoffer> det är bara ett avancerat publiceringsverktyg
<christoffer> wordpress för mig är mer som en färdig hemsida
<ibm> kan ni förklara exact vad den är till för
<christoffer> istället för att du ska skriva all kod från grunden
<christoffer> så finns wordpress som ett färdigt "paket" ...
<christoffer> bara att kopiera in till sin webbserver så har man en färdig hemsida redo att använda
<christoffer> wordpress ska inte jämföras med dreamweaver och motsvarande program som man grafiskt kan skapa hemsidor i
<christoffer> ibm,
<christoffer> du kan testa på http://wordpress.com/
<christoffer> skapa ett konto och din egna blogg där
<ibm> man väljer typ designen och så skrivs koden automatisk
<christoffer> så får du se lite vad wordpress är
<christoffer> jo man får ladda ner olika "teman"
<christoffer> och installera dem
<christoffer> så ändras designen
<christoffer> nu plingade mikron till
<christoffer> lunch
<ibm> ja men omvandlar den både html och även php kod
<nighter> den omvandlar inte det är redan html och php kod :P
<ibm> ok hur använder man den
<ibm> jag har den redan installerat
<nighter> du klickar runt i admin panelen.
<nighter> byter tema osv för ändra design.
<christoffer> hur installerade du wordpress ibm ?
<ibm> var nånstans i http://localhost
<christoffer> hur...inte var
<ibm> via synaptic eller terminalen kommer inte ihåg någon här hjälpte till
<christoffer> aha ok
<ibm> ok då hur
<christoffer> då borde du ha någon länk till din wordpress installation
<christoffer> som börjar med http://localhost/
<nighter> http://localhost/admin <--- borde väll vara admin panelen eller om de döpt om den till något annat
<christoffer> nja...borde finns en subkatalog innan admin
<nighter> beror på hur den är installerad
<nighter> kan ligga direkt i rooten vad vet jag
<christoffer> eftersom localhost bara innehåller "It works"
<christoffer> wordpress finns att installera från ubunt software center
<christoffer> så måste ha någon standard mapp den ligger i
<christoffer> under /var/www
<nighter> no shit:)
<ibm> det står så här Not Found
<ibm> The requested URL /admin was not found on this server.
<ibm> Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80
<christoffer> gå in i din katalog /var/www
<christoffer> vilka mappar finns där?
<HakanS> LÄs här: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WordPress
<ibm> bara index.html
<HakanS> ibm: Har du läst instruktionen på länken jag skrev?
<ibm> någon annan hjälpte mig jag skrev grejer i terminalen så jag har nog gjort allt det där redan
<HakanS> ibm: Nog?
<ibm> det ska ju vara grafisk nu och lätt att komma åt den
<HakanS> ibm: Vad händer om du går in på http://localhost/wordpress ?
<ibm> det står så här Not Found
<ibm> The requested URL /wordpress was not found on this server.
<ibm> Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80
<HakanS> ibm: Då har du inte gjort det som står i instruktionen.
<ibm> vilka steg ska jag göra alla
<HakanS> ibm: Läs och följ den så ska du se att det går bra.
<ibm> kan det inte orsaka problem om det blir dubbelt igen
<HakanS> ibm: Ja, gör alla steg fr.o.m rubriken "Install Wordpress".
<nighter> du kommer aldrig lära dig om du frågar minsta lilla detalj hela tiden.
<nighter> bättre du testar saker själv
<nighter> annars blir du van fråga hela tiden om hjälp
<ibm> jag vill inte förstöra grejer
<christoffer> det tror jag ingen vill
<ibm> det kan väl bli problem om man har dubbletter
<christoffer> men oj så många gånger det har hänt
<christoffer> man lär sig av sina misstag
<christoffer> visst kan det bli problem men då tar man hand om problemen då
<HakanS> ibm: Du kommer inte att få dubletter av programmen.
<christoffer> Jag försökte lära mig att installera virtuella maskiner med KVM för någon vecka sedan
<christoffer> tog minst 20 försök innan jag fick till det som jag vill
<christoffer> varje försök tog mellan 5 och 20 minuter
<HakanS> ibm: apt-get kommer att tala om ifall programmen redan är installerade.
<ibm> HakanS kan du ge mig länken igen den är borta nu
<HakanS> LÄs här: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WordPress
<ibm> HakanS ja tack
<larsemil> christoffer: då kör du inte med virt-manager va?
<christoffer> larsemil, ubuntu-vm-builder använde jag för att installera
<larsemil> christoffer: virt-manager är ett förträffligt verktyg. ingen terminal bara klicka och skriva vad man vill ha. Mycket smidigt. kräver isos för installation dock.
<christoffer> kan man köra det remote?
<christoffer> jo
<christoffer> det verkar gå
<christoffer> mjo har sett det där
<christoffer> nu när jag ser en bild på det =)
<christoffer> verkar riktigt bra faktistk
<christoffer> men var inte intresserad av det tidigare
<christoffer> då var syftet mer att skapa ett vettigt skript för installation ....mer än att faktiskt får det att fungera =)
<christoffer> *få
<larsemil> annars är proxmox ett roligt verktyg för kvm
<larsemil> fast det är ju en egen dist
<christoffer> mitt största problem med servermaskinen är minnesmängden nu
<christoffer> tror det bara är 2GB på servern
<christoffer> så innan jag beslutar mig för att uppgradera där så kommer jag nog inte fippla runt med virtuella maskinerna i allt för stor utsträckning
<christoffer> en sak jag skulle vilja göra är att fixa en ordentligt hemma-server och sedan några tunna klienter i lägenheten
<christoffer> typ en för TVn, en i köket ...osv
<larsemil> minne är billigt
<christoffer> men jag är student så har inte så mycket marginal att arbeta med =)
<christoffer> det blir helt enkelt vid senare tillfälle
<ibm> vet någon var den grafiska ikonen för no-ip ligger nånstans
<christoffer> inköp alltså
<christoffer> nope =/
<realubot> christoffer: Vad pluggar du?
<ibm> jag använder alltså xubuntu
<kodein> christoffer: mat brukar man ju kunna få från diverse gratisarrangemang som organisationer och företag har ;)
<christoffer> realubot, datateknik ...tar ut högskoleingenjörexamen från Luleå tekniska universitet så fort mitt exjobbet är godkänt
<christoffer> ska fortsätta med master vid Mälardalens högskola i höst
<realubot> christoffer: Se där. Starkt jobbat.
<christoffer> Tack
<realubot> christoffer: Vad ska du bli när du blir stor då?
<christoffer> vet inte riktigt än ...2 spår jag har siktet inställt på ...antingen web/applikationsutveckling ...väldigt nära slutkund...skapa applikationer som verkligen gör nytta för "svensson"
<christoffer> det var det första spåret
<christoffer> andra spåret som intresserar
<christoffer> är mer datasäkerhet och infrastruktur
<larsemil> ibm: det du installerade är inte ens ett grafiskt program
<realubot> christoffer: Du jobbade väl med IT innan?
<christoffer> nja...sambandstekniker i försvaret...inte riktigt IT men väldigt nära =)
<christoffer> mest radiokommunikation
<larsemil> ibm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS#no-ip gå till delen om konfiguration
<larsemil> där står allt
<larsemil> ibm: hoppa över delen där det står hur du installerar det
<realubot> christoffer: FRA? :S
<christoffer> nej, amfibiekåren
<christoffer> Första amfibieregementet i Berga...strax söder om Stockholm
<realubot> christoffer: Ok.
<realubot> christoffer: Så du var yrkesmilitär då?
<christoffer> nja, på gränsen till =) ...först lumpen, sedan beredskapstjänst(anställd) och sedan utlandstjänst även här anställd. ...så på sätt och vis är det väl som att vara yrkesmilitär ...men inte i samma utsträckning som de som anställs idag
<realubot> christoffer: Ok.
<realubot> Och nu har du sadlat om till IT-nisse?
<christoffer> mmm
<christoffer> realubot, vad gör du själv?
<realubot> christoffer: Jag har planer på att starta ett företag som utvecklar medicinappar, d.v.s. appar för medicinskt bruk. Dock saknar jag stålar och tillräcklig kunskap.
<realubot> christoffer: Jag tar igen mig efter mitt hårda liv. Jag är arbetslös.
<christoffer> ok
<realubot> christoffer: http://www.dagensmedicin.se/nyheter/app-kollar-hjartrytmen/
<realubot> christoffer: Du låter inte lika imponerad över min sysselsättning som jag är av din?
<christoffer> sitter och tittar på en google presentation från Google I/O förra året
<christoffer> därför jag är lite disträ
<realubot> christoffer: Hehe.
<realubot> Den typen av appar, menar jag.
<christoffer> Såg en intressant nyhet från Sydkorea tror jag det var ...
<christoffer> lägg en droppe blod på skärmens yta
<christoffer> och telefonen ställer en diagnos direkt
<realubot> Haha, det låter ju fejk lång väg? Vad är det för specialskärm?
<christoffer> första steget var att mobilen behövde något speciellt ytlager på skärmen
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> christoffer: Har du läst mycket om apputveckling då?
<christoffer> fortfarande under forskning ...med detta ytlager kunde man identfiera olika molekyler
<christoffer> som i sin tur gav en ganska bra bild över vilka problem man kunde få
<christoffer> sjukdomar osv
<christoffer> nej, faktiskt ingenting
<christoffer> bara följt utvecklingen på distnas
<christoffer> distans
<christoffer> tänkte sätta mig ner under sommaren eventuellt med någon enklare Android app
<christoffer> men först och främst ska jag skapa min egna hemsida
<realubot> christoffer: Ja, visst, om mobilen gör ett blodprov så går det att få en prelliminär prognos på många sjukdomar.
<christoffer> med PHP och Zend Framework 2...vill även lära mig lite mer HTML5
<realubot> christoffer: Mm. Det är ju inte fel om du har planer på webbutveckling. :)
<christoffer> precis =)
<realubot> christoffer: Det finns någon distanskurs på något sv. universitet i apputveckling.
<christoffer> örebro eller gävle tror jag har det
<realubot> christoffer: Den kanske är något för dig som samlar högskolepoäng.
<christoffer> men inga distanskurser nu under sommaren
<realubot> christoffer: Mycket möjligt. Jag minns inte vilket nu.
<christoffer> jag kom in på en i Gävle igår
<christoffer> men då hade de ändrat till att vara en kurs på plats i Gävla
<christoffer> Gävle
<realubot> Aj då.
<christoffer> vilket jag inte har tid att åka till :/ ...var många som hade åkt på samma misstag
<realubot> Det håller inte.
<realubot> Dålig stil att ändra efter att kursen utannonserats.
<christoffer> på antagning.se när vi sökte i våras stod det distanskurs
<christoffer> men nu är det inte det längre
<christoffer> ingen på högskolan förstår våra problem
<christoffer> de skyller på antagning.se
<christoffer> och deras sökfunktion
<christoffer> och eftersom kursen bara var för skoj skull och inte något viktigt för examen så brydde jag mig inte speciellt mycket
<realubot> Ok. Jag brukar alltis kontrollera kursinformationen på skolans sajt. Där brukar ju stå om det är distans eller inte.
<christoffer> mmm
<realubot> Man får börja ta screenshots på kurssidorna för att ha bevis. ;9
<realubot> ;)
<christoffer> precis min tanke =)
<realubot> christoffer: Du vet att Ume har många Linuxkurser va?
<christoffer> nej, det har jag faktiskt inte lagt märke till
<realubot> christoffer: drivrutinsutveckling i Linux, serveradministration, m.m.
<realubot> christoffer: http://www.umu.se/utbildning/program-kurser/kurs/?code=5EL047
<realubot> Distanskurser.
<realubot> christoffer: http://www.umu.se/utbildning/program-kurser/kurs/?code=5EL186
<realubot> christoffer: http://www.umu.se/utbildning/program-kurser/kurs/?code=5EL142
<christoffer> http://edu.bth.se/utbildning/utb_kurstillfalle.asp?KtAnmKod=C0200&KtTermin=20122
<realubot> Nu måste jag dra. Kul att snacka lite med dig christoffer. Ha det så bra!
<christoffer> den ska jag läsa till hösten
<christoffer> detsamma realubot ...tänkte prata med dig om wikin senare när vi båda har tid
<realubot> christoffer: Jag har inte orkat ta tag i det men jag har inte glömt bort det.
<christoffer> realubot, ingen fara
<christoffer> tänkte att det kanske går lättare om vi är två?
<christoffer> nu när förhoppningsvis Pontus tar över TC biten
<realubot> christoffer: Jo. Jag har inte så stora planer för wikin egentligen ...
<christoffer> så tänkte jag fokusera på webb och wiki
<realubot> christoffer: Jag hade bara tänkt att röja upp bland guiderna, eller markera utdaterade guider som inaktuella och lägga in 2-3 nya.
<christoffer> mjo, låter som en bra start...vi tar en snabb diskussion om det när du har tid.
<realubot> Så man kan länka till guiderna med gott samvete utan att användarna riskerar att kära kommandon som är tänkta för Ubuntu 6.04.
<realubot> *köra
<realubot> christoffer: Absolut. Nu sticker jag. Hej då.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<christoffer> trött?
<christoffer> lite att göra eller helt enkelt bara sommarledigt?
<jolaren> cat /etc/default/locale
<jolaren> LANG="sv_SE.UTF-8"
<jolaren> LANGUAGE="sv_SE.UTF-8"
<jolaren> Vad är fel? Jag har installerat sv-locale
<kodein> är det nåt fel, menar du?
<christoffer> LANG="sv_SE.UTF-8"
<christoffer> jag har bara den
<christoffer> men måste man inte köra någon dpkg-reconfigure locales
<jolaren> kodein: säkert inte där skon klämmer, har äntligen fått igång sms-shotahejtin
<christoffer> eller något sådant
<jolaren> Känns kul! Det funkar väl nu, bara teckenkodningen som är skev.
<jolaren> Dvs åäö
<jolaren> testat skicka ut smsen som unicode
<jolaren> borde funka då tycker man ju
<jolaren> nu kmr jag loggas ut
<ePax> sms-shotahejtin? Vad ör det?
<jolaren> bu
<jolaren> äöå
<jolaren> meckade ju med utf .. ePax> | sms-shotahejtin? Vad �r det?
<jolaren> playsms + gammu
<jolaren> satt upp en sms-gateway
<jolaren> suttit med den i några dagar, trial and error så svetten lackat men nu rullar allt.. förutom char encoding men det kommer jag till
<ePax> ok
<ePax> jag anvönder gsmsendsms med doooongläää :D
<ePax> använder*
<jolaren> egentligen exakt samma sak ser jag nu
<jolaren> mindre mysigt gui bara
<jolaren> jag har en 5140i (sleten nokia) kopplad till srvn med usbsladd
<ePax> jag använder ingen gui... det är nagios som skickar mess
<ePax> nice
<jolaren> jaha, okej! =)
<jolaren> jag går in på localhost/playsms/
<jolaren> har flera konton och så, för alla på jobbet
<jolaren> man kan ha egna inboxes och sånt
<jolaren> det är rätt smidigt!
<jolaren> däremot spyr jag på att jag inte får till utf8
<ePax> jag provade med en sony ericsson men den spökade så då blev det usb modem från tele2
<ePax> nice :D
<ePax> kolla confen i gammu
<jolaren> mman kan skriva @jolaren hej
<jolaren> så får jag ett sms och ett mail till min egna telefon
<jolaren> från srvn
<ePax> nice
<jolaren> och i inboxen på hemsidan
<jolaren> ;P
<jolaren> jag ska titta..
<jolaren1> lär behöva döda burken
<ePax> Någon huru som är bra på javascript? hur  kan man använda var annan cookie med document.cookie?
<jolaren1> men sitter här
<ePax> guru*
<jolaren> gammucoding = utf8
<jolaren> sv_SE.UTF-8?
<jolaren> utf8 är väl universalt?
<jolaren> http://www.digipedia.pl/usenet/thread/18486/3749/
<jolaren> =)
<jolaren> Verkar vara där probelmet ligger dock
<jolaren1> http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.drivers.gammu/5010
<jolaren1> Länkar bara ifall någon googlar, kanalen är ju öppen.. =)
<larsemil> ePax: varannan?
<larsemil> är väl bara att loopia igenom
 * itmannen sitter och njuter ute på balkongen i strålande sol
<itmannen> Och mina planteringar har tagit fart som tur är
<Haffe> Hör du hur baconet fräser i värmen?
<itmannen> Inget bacon. Bara muskelmassa
<Haffe> Du vet vad gluteus maximus är va?
<itmannen> Ingen aning
<Haffe> Ok, då var det nog inget ändå.
<itmannen> Gluten vet jag vad det är
<jolaren1> Tja biffen, står du här och steker?
<itmannen> Jag sitter i en skön soffa
<Haffe> Gluteus maximus är muskeln du sitter på.
<itmannen> Haffe: Ok. Men den solar jag inte
<itmannen> När det blir varmt i Lappland då blir det rejält varmt
<itmannen> Jisses Amalia
<itmannen> Men jag vägrar att fälla upp solskyddet så här tidigt på sommaren
<itmannen> Check
<HeMan> Barre: ping?
<itmannen> Nu ska jag iväg och köpa kogödsel
<ibm> vet någon var den grafiska ikonen för no-ip ligger nånstans
<ibm> jag använder alltså xubuntu
<Haffe> HmHmmmm.
<Ezim> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18423502
<ibm> har ubuntu föreningen gått i konkurs
<ibm> alltså sveriges ubuntu förening
<Kepx> vilken java ska man välja ifall man ska börja programmera java och köra java generellt
<kodein> vilken jdk, menar du? ubuntu har väl slängt ut oracles officiella jdk pga licensomständigheter, så det är väl openjdk-7-jdk som gäller om du inte vill installera från the information company själva
<Kepx> är dem likadana eller ligger den andra efter? jag menar mellan Oracle java och IcedTea OpenJDK
<ibm> vet någon var den grafiska ikonen för no-ip ligger nånstans
<ibm> jag använder alltså xubuntu
<kodein> Kepx: det är ingen större skillnad, och de skillnader som finns är inget som är ett problem för de allra flesta
<Kepx> vad är det för problem?
<HeMan> vilka har du att välja på?
<kodein> Kepx: "inget"
<kodein> Kepx: 99% av kodbasen är samma. Det som inte är samma är reimplementerat i icedtea för att vara under en friare licens.
<Kepx> då det är bara avtalet som är annolunda? :)
<kodein> i princip. Det är, som jag sa, inget man behöver bry sig om.
<sakjur> kodein, Kepx: Så länge inget strular ;) Vissa tredjepartsplugin som är dåligt kodade kräver typ att man hårdkodar "Firefox" som namn
<ibm> hjälp snälla nån kan någon säga var den grafiska ikonen för no-ip ligger nånstans
<kodein> sakjur: det har nog inget med vilken jdk man använder att göra, känner jag rent spontant
<kodein> ibm: det finns ingen.
<ibm> kodein hur ska man använda den om man har ett grafisk dist
<kodein> det blir till att använda terminalen.
<ibm> kodein hur då i terminalen är det svårt
<kodein> allt man företar sig är väl svårare i början än efterhand. själv har jag hållit på i terminaler av diverse slag i åtminstone 20 år nu, så för mig är det inte så svårt att göra vad jag vill göra.
<sakjur> kodein: Haha, tänkte iceweasel vs firefox och inte icedtea vs oracleskit ;)
<kodein> sakjur: fast iceweasel och co brukar ju åtminstone ha en binär som heter firefox ändå :)
<Ezim> sakjur: iceweasel och icedova.. glöm ej icedova :P
<kodein> mozarella vajerfax
<sakjur> kodein: Yes, men inte alla libs
<ibm> kan man automatisera den så att den behåller samma ip adress
 * Ezim jagar sakjur för att denna glömde icedova vs thunderbird... :P
<ibm> så att man slipper köra terminalen varje gång
<Ezim> ibm: du kan ju alltid skriva terminal-kommandot history.
<sakjur> Ezim: Thunderbird <3 (nejmen, sorry - det var bara att jag rent spontant läste iceweasel ist för icedtea! :P)
<Ezim> där listas det du använt.. slipper du komma ihåg dem
<Ezim> sakjur: :P... skämtade
<ibm> Ezim jag menar att den aktiveras automatisk varje gång man startar datorn
<Ezim> ibm: det finns ju i xubuntu kontroll-central där man ska kunna fixa sådant
<Ezim> dvs vad som ska startas automatisk
<sakjur> Ezim: :))
<Kepx> haha, 7 eller 6? aj då
<ibm> Ezim är det möjligt att hitta något liknande fast grafisk
<Ezim> ibm: det är grafisk.
<Ezim> ibm: normalt när man testar xfce eller vilket skrivbordsmiljö somhelst bör man inte utforska lite?
<ibm> inte enligt kodein
<Ezim> ibm: ju xfce har kontroll-central. dock har jag ingen koll på vad ni diskuterat.
<kodein> ja, jag vet inget om noip2, jag sa det mest för att slippa se din fråga om var ikonen är var femte minut, för jag tänkte att efter några timmar så borde du ha kunnat hitta eventuell ikon för noip2
<Ezim> kodein: haha.
<kodein> men om Ezim säger att noip2 har en ikon så finns den väl säkert nånstans.
<Haffe> Hmmmm.
<itmannen> +35 i solen i Lappland. Inte illa pinkat
<Haffe> Det här öppnar upp för en hel familj av metafysiska funderingar kring existensen natur.
<Ezim> kodein: noi2? ingen aning. jag redogjorde bara xfce kontroll-central
<ibm> hur vet jag att den är korrekt installerat hur startar jag den
<Kepx> Varför finns det två stycken Java att välja mellan? 6 och 7
<kodein> Ezim: frågan var om noip2 hade en grafisk ikon, och i sådana fall var.
<Ezim> ikoner brukar ju finnas i ens home-sektion som dold-mapp.
<Haffe> Kepx: För att det är olika versioner av JAVA.
<Ezim> kan vara värt kolla
<kodein> någon annan ikonrelaterad fråga har jag i alla fall inte uttalat mig om, och ísf har ibm lagt ord i min mun
<itmannen> Jisses. det rä inget program utan ett webbinstick
<Ezim> i kde är det lätt finna... minns ej i xfce utantill
<Kepx> Haffe: hur vet jag vilken jag behöver?
<Haffe> Jag vet inte.
<kodein> Kepx: du ska ha 7. den är bakåtkompatibel
<itmannen> Man kör np-ip via anslutningen
<Kepx> vilket betyder?
<kodein> att javaprogram kompilerade mot java 6 fungerar, plus att du kan utnyttja det nya fina i java7 när du utvecklar
<kodein> *java 6 och tidigare
<ibm> itmannen skrivar man bara np-ip i terminalen utan sudo
<ibm> itmannen skriver man bara np-ip i terminalen utan sudo
<kodein> multi-catch är för fan en godsend, t.ex.
<Haffe> Menar du att man behöver mer än catch all ?
<itmannen> Det är inget du kör i terminale. Du ansluter via no-ip
<kodein> Haffe: catch (Throwable t) { /* ignore */ }
<Haffe> :)
<Kepx> varför är det bara firefox och mappar som blir grupperad?
<Haffe> catch (Trhowable t)
<Haffe> { 1+1}
<ibm> hur vet jag att den är korrekt installerat hur startar jag den det enklaste sätet tack
<itmannen> Nu använder din no-ip vi dina anslutningar
<ibm> hur vet jag att den är korrekt installerat hur startar jag den via terminalen om det inte finns något annat sätt
<Kepx> kodein: är det nåt man kan ändra på?
<itmannen> Om du installerat rätt har jag ingen aning om
<Haffe> Hmmm.
<Haffe> Nu är jag hungrig.
<Haffe> Ska man fira födelsedagen med en pizzeriapizza?
<kodein> Kepx: kan du vara vänlig och utveckla din fråga så att jag förstår innebörden
<itmannen> För övigt så är väl no-ip inget ,man installerar. Det ären ebbtjänst
<itmannen> *är en webbtjänst
<itmannen> Jag har solen i bildskärmen
<Haffe> Det finns en klienttjänst.
<Kepx> kodein: jag menar att jag har en ikon till ett program när jag startar så blir inte den grupperad som firefox och så. så det blir som två ikoner i snabbmenyn
<kodein> itmannen: det finns en klient till bland annat gnu/linux som kommunicerar med denna webbtjänst. det är denna som ibm vill ha hjälp med.
<kodein> Kepx: det är inget jag kan svara på.
<Kepx> kodein: har sett att xubuntu har det.
<ibm> itmannen när jag kör som du sa no-ip står det command not found
<kodein> Kepx: ja, det låter ju förvisso spännande, men jag kan tyvärr inte svara på den frågan.
<itmannen> ibm: Jag vet faktiskt inte rikt vad du gör. Låter som du försöker via terminalen
<itmannen> Vilket jag skrev att du INTE skulle gör. Du måste läsa vad som skrivs
<ibm> itmannen är det inte så du menar jag vill att min ip adress inte ska ändras eftersom jag har ett så kallad dhcp (dynamisk ip)
<itmannen> Nu är det mat
<ibm> vet någon annan hur man gör snälla hjälp mig
<Haffe> Vad är det du har problem med?
<kodein> Via Direkt, kan jag hjälpa till med något? Nej, för jag ska gå hem och diska.
<Haffe> Jag tänkte gå hem, lägga mig i sängen och stirra på en spricka i taket.
<Haffe> ibm: Vad händer om du kör /usr/local/bin/noip2 ?
<ibm> Haffe då står det så ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ /usr/local/bin/noip2
<ibm> Can't locate configuration file /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf. (Try -c). Ending!
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<Haffe> ibm: Och ifall du kör sudo /usr/local/bin/noip2
<ibm> Haffe nu får jag bara > hur kan jag få tillbaka den vanliga raden
<Haffe> ctrl+c
<ibm> Haffe då får jag det här ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo /usr/local/bin/noip2
<ibm> Can't locate configuration file /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf. (Try -c). Ending!
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Så då får du skriva en konfigurationsfil.
<ibm> ok hur gör man finns det mycket att skriva
<ibm> ner
<Haffe> http://digiground.com/linux-tips-a-tricks/183-no-ip-client-on-ubuntu-1010
<ibm> Haffe det står inte hur packar jag upp filen
<Haffe> Den är ju redan installerad.
<ibm> Haffe ska jag inte göra om det det står ju så på webbsida länken
<Haffe> Hmmmm.
<ibm> Haffe vilken rad ska jag börja med i så fall
<Haffe> Från sudo chmod 666 /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf och nedåt.
<ibm> Haffe ok provar
<johanbr> hmm... mitt paket har tydligen varit på väg sen unix började räkna: http://nullinfinity.org/tmp/delivery.png
<ibm> Haffe det står så här ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo chmod 666 /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<ibm> chmod: kan inte komma åt ”/usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf”: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<Haffe> Ok.
<ibm> Haffe hur ska jag göra
<Haffe> Har du kört make och make install?
<ibm> Haffe vet inte det som stog men om gör allt om funkar det bättre
<Haffe> Ok, kör på det.
<ibm> Haffe hur gör jag vet ej
<Haffe> tar -zxvf för att packa upp.
<ibm> Haffe nej från början för att hämta
<Haffe> wget http://www.no-ip.com/client/linux/noip-duc-linux.tar.gz
<ibm> och sen tar -zxvf utan sudo kan du säga exact
<ibm> Haffe och sen tar -zxvf utan sudo kan du säga exact
<Haffe> wget ...
<Haffe> tar -zxvf noip-duc-linux-tar.gz
<Haffe> cd nyskapadekatalogen
<Haffe> Därefter kan du följa guiden du fick.
<ibm> Haffe det står ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ tar -zxvf noip-duc-linux-tar.gz
<ibm> tar (child): noip-duc-linux-tar.gz: Funktion "open" misslyckades: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<ibm> tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<ibm> tar: Child returned status 2
<ibm> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<Haffe> Har du använt wget för att ladda ned filen?
<ibm> Haffe ja enligt ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ wget http://www.no-ip.com/client/linux/noip-duc-linux.tar.gz
<ibm> --2012-06-13 17:25:15--  http://www.no-ip.com/client/linux/noip-duc-linux.tar.gz
<ibm> Slår upp www.no-ip.com (www.no-ip.com)... 8.23.224.110
<ibm> Ansluter till www.no-ip.com (www.no-ip.com)|8.23.224.110|:80... ansluten.
<ibm> HTTP-begäran skickad, väntar på svar... 200 OK
<ibm> Längd: 134188 (131K) [application/x-gzip]
<ibm> Sparar till: "noip-duc-linux.tar.gz"
<ibm> 100%[======================================>] 134 188     23,6K/s   på 5,6s
<ibm> 2012-06-13 17:25:31 (23,6 KB/s) - "noip-duc-linux.tar.gz" sparades [134188/134188]
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~
<Haffe> Så när du kör tar -zxfve noip-duc-linux-tar.gz ?
<ibm> Haffe det står ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ tar -zxvf noip-duc-linux-tar.gz
<ibm> tar (child): noip-duc-linux-tar.gz: Funktion "open" misslyckades: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<ibm> tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<ibm> tar: Child returned status 2
<ibm> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<ePax> ibm, Du skriver ju fel :D
<ibm> vad skrev jag fel
<ePax> byt - mot . före tar :D
<Haffe> Ja, nu ser jag.
<Haffe> Det är ju jag som har skrivit fel.
<ePax> jahap
<Haffe> tar -zxvf noop-duc-linux.tar.gz
<ibm> jag ser inte vad är det som är fel
<arand> fel igen :þ
<ePax> annars funkar tar -zxvf noop "tab"
<arand> s/noop/noip/
<ePax> haha :D
<ePax> herregud behövs det 5 pers för att packa upp en fil :D hahahah
<ibm> vad ska jag skriva så att det blir helt rätt
<ePax> ibm, tar -zxvf noip-duc-linux.tar.gz
<ibm> ok det funkar verkar det
<ibm> Haffe sen hur ska jag in i katalogen jag tror att du sa det tidigare eller
<Haffe> cd nyskapade katalogen
<ibm> Haffe alltså denna tar -zxvf noip-duc-linux.tar.gz
<Haffe> Ja.
<ibm> Haffe ok
<arand> cd noip-2.1.9-1/
<ibm> ok provar
<ibm> Haffe och sen är det bara att följa texten eller ska jag skriva nåt mer
<Haffe> Det är bara att följa guiden.
<defektz> någon som vet vad pulseaudio är bra för?
<arand> defektz: multipla ljudströmmar, per-applikation volym..
<defektz> arand: vad störande. jag får alltid ta bort det.
<arand> för att?
<defektz> jag föredrar en volym
<defektz> och en ljudström. (brukar gå flera ändå typ youtube)
<ibm> Haffe det blir fel redan första raden ibm@ibm-laptop:~/noip-2.1.9-1$ sudo make install
<ibm> if [ ! -d /usr/local/bin ]; then mkdir -p /usr/local/bin;fi
<ibm> if [ ! -d /usr/local/etc ]; then mkdir -p /usr/local/etc;fi
<ibm> cp noip2 /usr/local/bin/noip2
<ibm> /usr/local/bin/noip2 -C -c /tmp/no-ip2.conf
<ibm> Auto configuration for Linux client of no-ip.com.
<ibm> Please enter the login/email string for no-ip.com  metermetre@hotmail.com
<ibm> Please enter the password for user 'metermetre@hotmail.com'  ********
<ibm> No hosts are available for this user.
<ibm> Go to www.no-ip.com and create some!
<ibm> Configuration file can NOT be created.
<ibm> mv /tmp/no-ip2.conf /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<ibm> mv: kan inte ta status på ”/tmp/no-ip2.conf”: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<ibm> make: *** [install] Fel 1
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/noip-2.1.9-1$
<Haffe> DÃ¥ har du problemet.
<Haffe> Du har inte skapat några hosts.
<ibm> Haffe vad ska man göra då
<ibm> Haffe hur skapar man
<Haffe> Logga in på no-ip.com och skapa hosts.
<ibm> Haffe host är det ip adressen som jag väljer eller är det som ett domän
<Haffe> Det är väl att koppla ett domännamn till en ip-adress.
<ibm> Haffe måste man ha ett domän kan man inte välja ett ip istället
<Haffe> Va?
<Haffe> Du anger väl en domän som du vill koppla din dynamiska ip-adress till.
<christoffer> mjo
<christoffer> ibm, om du bara vill att din server ska vara tillgänglig via ip behöver du inte no-ip alls
<christoffer> syftet med no-ip är att koppla domännamn till din dynamiska ip adress
<ibm> Haffe lyckades första raden nu är det fel på nästa rad det står så här ibm@ibm-laptop:~/noip-2.1.9-1$ sudo ./install
<ibm> sudo: ./install: kommandot hittades inte
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/noip-2.1.9-1$
<arand> borde vara make install ?
<ibm> inte enligt http://digiground.com/linux-tips-a-tricks/183-no-ip-client-on-ubuntu-1010
<ibm> jag vill använda datorn som en server för en hemsida och kunna styra datorn via internet
<ibm> och jag har ett dhcp dynamisk ip adress
<ibm> christoffer behöver jag inte no-ip för det
<christoffer> nej det där går utan no-ip om du bara vill använda ip-nummer att kontakta din maskin
<christoffer> frågan är om du vill använda ett domännamn eller ej att komma åt din dator via
<ibm> christoffer kan jag då ha samma ip fast jag har dhcp
<ibm> christoffer hur då
<christoffer> nej inte samma ip
<christoffer> sa jag inte
<christoffer> utan du kan bara komma åt din dator med det ip din dator får vid uppkoppling mot din ISP(glocalnet?)
<christoffer> men med no-ip kan du inte få fast ip heller
<christoffer> bara ett domännamn
<ibm> christoffer fast domännamnet uppdateras väl automatisk till framtida ip
<christoffer> jo
<ibm> christoffer då behöver jag domän
<christoffer> jo
<ibm> Haffe lyckades första raden nu är det fel på nästa rad det står så här ibm@ibm-laptop:~/noip-2.1.9-1$ sudo ./install
<ibm> sudo: ./install: kommandot hittades inte
<ibm>  ibm@ibm-laptop:~/noip-2.1.9-1$
<hexabit> ibm: noip startas automatisk vid varje boot, men jag tror inte att det finns någon ikon till den i någon meny. (inte hos mig ialla fall)
<ibm> hexabit så då har jag alltid tillgång till datorn vad bra
<ibm> hexabit är du 100 på att den startas automatisk
<hexabit> ibm: Ja jag testade att installera den nyss bara för att kolla :)
<hexabit> ibm: Så det verkar ok. Men prova att starta om och sedan pinga din host för säkerhets skull :)
<ibm> hexabit kan du hjälpa mig med installationen jag är bara på andra raden http://digiground.com/linux-tips-a-tricks/183-no-ip-client-on-ubuntu-1010
<hexabit> ibm: Är det ubuntu du sitter på nu?
<hexabit> För då kan du ju bara köra en sudo apt-get install noip2 för att installera den.
<ibm> hexabit lyckades första raden nu är det fel på nästa rad det står så här ibm@ibm-laptop:~/noip-2.1.9-1$ sudo ./install
<ibm> sudo: ./install: kommandot hittades inte
<ibm>  ibm@ibm-laptop:~/noip-2.1.9-1$
<hexabit> Och om du senare behöver ändra/lägga till en host så kan du köra sudo dpkg-reconfigure noip2
<hexabit> ibm: Det är nog för att scriptet/filen inte är körbar.
<ibm> hexabit nej xubuntu
<hexabit> ibm: Skriv "chmod +x install" och sedan ./install
<hexabit> ibm: Ahh härligt, gillar xubuntu :)
<hexabit> ibm: Men då ska det fungera med "sudo apt-get install noip2" (observera 2:an i namnet)
<ibm> Haffe hexabit lyckades första raden nu är det fel på nästa rad det står så här ibm@ibm-laptop:~/noip-2.1.9-1$ sudo ./install
<ibm> sudo: ./install: kommandot hittades inte
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/noip-2.1.9-1$
<ibm> hexabit har du kollat på http://digiground.com/linux-tips-a-tricks/183-no-ip-client-on-ubuntu-1010
<hexabit> ibm: Det är nog för att filen "install" inte är körbar. Prova att skriva "chmod +x install" och sedan "./install" :)
<hexabit> ibm: Jag ska kika på din länk, men testa gärna det jag skrev ovan så länge. Strax tbx :)
<ibm> hexabit nej den finns inte för 12.04 i apt-get
<arand> Filen "install" finns inte,
<arand> Guiden är väl för en äldre version av noip2
<hexabit> ibm: Ahaa ok.
<arand> Den som packeterade noip2 verkar ha gett upp på den och använder ddclient istället...
<Haffe> :)
<hexabit> arand: Tror du att det skulle kunna fungera om jag slängde upp deb-filen till ibm. Eller får han en massa strul med beroenden?
<hexabit> Den borde väl ligga i min "apt cache" eller vad man nu säger :)
<arand> Borde funka att ladda ner .deb filen för Oneiric från https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/no-ip  yes
<christoffer> jag länkade till buggrapporten om bristen av .deb för precise tidigare idag
<christoffer> där stod det information mo att .deb filen för Oneiric fungerar felfritt
<christoffer> i 12.04
<christoffer> men jag tror det är samma konfiguration som måste göras efter installation iaf
<arand> Jo, troligtvis
<hexabit> ibm: Gör som arand skriver och slanga ner deb-paketet istället, så fungerar det säkert bättre.
<ibm> hexabit ok hur ska jag göra steg för steg
<hexabit> Om du har 32bitars så testa att ladda ner denna: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/no-ip/noip2_2.1.9-3_i386.deb
<hexabit> ibm: Sedan borde det bara vara att dubbelklicka på den.
<hexabit> ibm: Annars så kan du öppna en terminal och stega dig till samma mapp/katalog som filen ligger i och köra: sudo dpkg -i noip2_2.1.9-3_i386.deb
<hexabit> ibm: Jag ska ner och handla en snabbis, men om det inte fungerar för dig så kan jag snickra ihop en lite "guide" åt dig när jag kommer tillbaka.
<hexabit> Ses om en stund :)
<realubot> Sug min källkod.
<christoffer> nej tack
<realubot> Nehe. Inte det.
<realubot> Någon vettig fotbollsmatch i kväll eller ska man fortsätta titta på Varuhuset på youtube?
<christoffer> hehe ...tittar på google I/O från förra året via youtube
<christoffer> danmark mot portugal just nu på tv4 är den bästa matchen hittils jag har sett
<christoffer> men är fortfarande riktigt dålig
<christoffer> så satans mycket filmande
<christoffer> aldrig sett något likannde
<christoffer> liknande*
<realubot> Sänder Tv4 på nätet?
<realubot> Matchen?
<christoffer> vet faktiskt inte
<christoffer> tror det
<realubot> Svårt att följa matchen annars efter som jag inte har någon TV.
<realubot> "Det kostar 99 kr för hela EM-månaden för alla 18 matcher, och då får man även möjlighet att se alla 31 EM-matcher (TV4:s 18 och SVTs 13 matcher) exklusivt i fotbollskanalens app och i TV4 Plays appar för Iphone, Android och iPad. Även övrigt TV4 Play Premium material ingår under hela perioden."
<realubot> Inte en chans att jag pröjsar för det.
<christoffer> Det är som att pröjsa för TV4 HD ...galet att pröjsa för en kanal med reklam
<christoffer> sjukt nice nu när SVT1 och SVT2 är i HD
<christoffer> så mycket trevligare att titta på TV då
<realubot> Min ekonomi tillåter inga kanalpaket och svt, kanal5, tv3 m.m. ser jag lika bra på nätet.
<realubot> christoffer: Ja, HD är nice.
<christoffer> nej...har bara ettan, tvåan och fyran här
<christoffer> hyr lite film och serier till och från
<christoffer> men annars spenderas ju mest tid framför datorn
<realubot> Varför har du så få kanaler?
<christoffer> ekonomi
<christoffer> ovärt att pröjsa
<christoffer> tycker det är så mycket skit på TV iaf
<realubot> Det har du rätt i.
<realubot> Jag kollar mest på dokumentärer.
<realubot> Veckans brott och Uppdrag granskning ibland.
<christoffer> såg du fotboll, fans och fascister på svt som sändes igår?
<realubot> Nej. Var den bra?
<christoffer> 29 minuter om huliganerna i polen och ukraina
<christoffer> svtplay
<christoffer> finns den på
<christoffer> jo det tycker jag
<christoffer> för att vara en halvtimme bara så var det kort och koncist
<realubot> Jag ser den på svtplay nu.
<realubot> Dock så hamnar den långt ner i prioriteringslistan. Jag har många avsnitt av Världens händelser att titta på innan dom tas bort från svtplay.
<realubot> Hm, Tyskland mot Holland i kväll. Det borde vara en match som är värd min tid.
<christoffer> mm
<realubot> Svt har problem: http://www.svtplay.se/kategorier
<christoffer> mjo
<realubot> Fungerar inte när man försöker gå in i kategorierna.
<christoffer> har haft problem hela dagen
<christoffer> ibland får jag igång något
<christoffer> tidigare låg även hela svt.se nere
<realubot> Aj då. Det bådar inte gott inför matchen.
<realubot> christoffer: Vad ger du för mitt medicinappsföretag då?
<christoffer> vet faktiskt inte...är inte så insatt i vård och hälsa så jag ser behovet av appar
<ibm> hexabit ok den är installerat hur får jag bort nu själva zip och installations mappen och alla andra onödiga cash vad var de olika kommandon
<ibm> hexabit just nu är jag i terminalen ibm@ibm-laptop:~/noip-2.1.9-1$
<realubot> Nu får Rihanna lugna ner sig: http://www.expressen.se/ImageHandler.axd?imageFormat=secondColumn&guid=04ff9b7a-a5d9-4b00-8886-45d95d40fe1a
<ibm> realubot kan du hjälpa mig ok den är installerat hur får jag bort nu själva zip och installations mappen och alla andra onödiga cash vad var de olika kommandon
<ibm> realubot just nu är jag i terminalen ibm@ibm-laptop:~/noip-2.1.9-1$
<christoffer> 2 - 2 ..blir spännande sista 10 minuterna av matchen
<Ezim> jepp
<Ezim> dock fruktansvärt ineffektivitet av ronaldo
<christoffer> :)
<Ezim> i madrid hade han råd vara ineffektiv
<christoffer> allt för spänningen vettu =)
<ibm> hexabit ok den är installerat hur får jag bort nu själva zip och installations mappen och alla andra onödiga cash vad var de olika kommandon
<Ezim> ja, du dem spelade ut sig själv ur turneringen portugal...
<ibm> hexabit just nu är jag i terminalen ibm@ibm-laptop:~/noip-2.1.9-1$
<realubot> ibm: Du tar bort en katalog och alla underkataloger med: rm -r /path/to/dir
<realubot> ibm: Eller så använder du Ubuntud filbläddrare.
<ibm> realubot funkar inte jag får ibm@ibm-laptop:~/noip-2.1.9-1$ rm -r /path/to/dir
<ibm> rm: kan inte ta bort ”/path/to/dir”: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/noip-2.1.9-1$
<christoffer> gladast blir nog ronaldo
<realubot> ibm: /path/to/dir ska vara sökvägen till katalogen du vill ta bort.
 * realubot är upptagen med att titta på gamla avsnitt av Varuhuset. bbl.
<ibm> realubot men jag är i själva katalogen
<realubot> Hur ska det gå för Conny och Ingrid? Ska Karin få med sig ledningsgruppen på förändringarna på Öhmans? Spännande värre ...
<realubot> ibm: rm *
<realubot> I.s.f.
<hexabit> ibm: skriv "cd .." och sedan "rm -r noip-2.1.9-1"
<realubot> Om du är säker på att du står i katalogen där du vill radera filer.
<hexabit> realubot: Du hann före :)
<realubot> ibm: Gör som hexan säger.
<realubot> ibm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal#Commands
<hexabit> realubot: Ser att du tittar på Varuhuset. Vilka minnen! Jag brukade titta med morsan när jag var yngre. :)
<realubot> hexabit: Samma här. :)
<realubot> 80-talsnostalgi.
<hexabit> realubot: Var lite småkär Lena Endre på den tiden ;)
<hexabit> realubot: C64 och Varuhuset :)
<christoffer> vilken miss...
<ibm> realubot jag har dessa två filer också ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ ls
<ibm> Bilder    Examples  Musik                  noip-duc-linux.tar.gz.1  Skrivbord
<ibm> Dokument  Mallar    noip-duc-linux.tar.gz  Publikt                  Video
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<hexabit> ibm: Kör rm noip-*
<hexabit> ibm: DÃ¥ tas endast filerna med "noip-" i namnet bort :)
<ibm> hexabit hur får jag bort allt som är onödigt efter att ha installerat programmet genom att kompilera
<ibm> hexabit vad var kommandot för rensning
<miwa> ibm: är det 'make clean' du tänker på kanske?
<realubot> hexabit: Fran har gjort entré nu. Kommer du ihåg honom?
<realubot> *Frank
<ibm> hexabit det finns väl mer rester efter att ha kompilerat än att installera ett program via det vanliga sättet
<hexabit> realubot: Var det han i skivaffären?
<hexabit> ibm: Nä dom brukar hamna i själva "huvudmappen" som du stod i när du körde "make install" osv. Och den mappen tog du bort, så det borde vara ganska rent nu :)
<ibm> hexabit funkar inte det står ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ make clean
<ibm> make: *** Ingen regel för att skapa målet "clean".  Stannar.
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<hexabit> ibm: Kul att du grejjade det föresten :)
<hexabit> ibm: Det är bara för att du har readerat mappen redan. Du har redan städat bort allt kan man säga :)
<realubot> hexabit: Frank är ju skurken, Karins ex.
<realubot> hexabit: Killen i skivbutiken heter ju Kjell.
<Ezim> swecarp: wb.
<swecarp> Ezim:  tackar
<hexabit> realubot: Ja visst fan! hahaha
<Ezim> kolla pm
<realubot> hexabit: Vad jobbar du med?
<hexabit> realubot: hehe jag får nog ta och kika på några avsnitt verkar det som :)
<ibm> hexabit finns det inga cash sparade som man kan rensa bort
<hexabit> realubot: Servrar och programering
<hexabit> ibm: Nej jag tror inte att det blir så mycket skräp när man kompilerar själv.
<itmannen> swecarp: hojtan gamle man
<ibm> hexabit ja äntligen har programmet installerats till slut
<hexabit> ibm: Däremot om du hade kört apt-get så hade du fått tempfiler i /temp/cache/apt/packages. (Tror jag att det är)
<hexabit> ibm: Härligt att det ordnade sig :)
<swecarp> itmannen:  hojtan
<ibm> hexabit hoppas man slipper sånt krångel i framtiden
<itmannen> swecarp: Allt väl i denna sommarvärme
<ibm> hexabit och realubot tusen tack för hjälpen
<swecarp> itmannen:  jajemensan sitter och pular med min nya dist
<itmannen> swecarp: ja just det. går det bra?
<swecarp> bra än sålänge
<Ezim> swecarp: behöver du hjälp med något. hojta. saker heter lite annorlunda med mageia.
<itmannen> swecarp: Då lär det gå i fortsättnigen också. Och behöver du hjälp så ring poolia :)
<hexabit> realubot: Du jobbar också inom IT misstänker jag? :)
<itmannen> .d real jobba :D
<itmannen> Finns bara en som är latare än real. och det är jag
<ibm> finns det någon här som har använt debian
<realubot> hexabit: Jag jobbar med att titta på gamla sv. såpor.
<realubot> hexabit: Jag är Varuhuset-expert.
<ibm> hexabit och realubot tusen tack för hjälpen
<realubot> ibm: Pengarna?
<ibm> ha ha ha ha
<hexabit> realubot: Hehehe någon måste ju göra det också :)
<realubot> ibm: ;)
<hexabit> ibm: Bara kul att kunna hjälpa.
<ibm> det var ju roligt
<realubot> hexabit: Jag är arbetslös och tar igen mig efter mitt hårda liv.
<itmannen> realubot: Hur kan du ha hunnit med ett hårt liv som knappt vuxit upp :)
<hexabit> realubot: Aaa ok. Ja om man jar haft ett hårt liv så skall man vila ordentligt :)
<realubot> itmannen: Jag är ju pensionär. Remember?
<itmannen> realubot: Pyttsan att du är. Men jag är det
<realubot> itmannen: Vad kan du om TV-serien Varuhuset?
<itmannen> En höjdare på TV nu. trädgårdsonsdag
<realubot> itmannen: Vad heter mannen som super och är chef på lagret?
<itmannen> realubot:  Inte ett smack. Har nog aldrig sett det
<realubot> itmannen: Han heter Bengt. Glöm aldrig det.
<hexabit> realubot: Han som är snäll mot Görel visst? Bengt?
<realubot> hexabit: Exakt.
<itmannen> realubot: Super och är chef. Hm Realubot ?
<ibm> finns det någon här som har använt debian
<hexabit> realubot: Tjohoo!! :)
<itmannen> ibm: Vad du tjatar
<realubot> itmannen: Lär av hexabit. Han vet vad han pratar om.
<itmannen> realubot: Visst. Kunskapen om värdelöst vetande
<ibm> jag undrar bara om debian är stabilt och blir inte förstörd vid en dist uppgradering
<christoffer> realubot, "Vi har väldigt mycket besökare just nu och servern är därför överbelastad."
<christoffer> svt.se
<christoffer> och svtplay.se
<realubot> ibm: Debian är väldigt instabilt och skiter sig fullständigt vid minsta uppdatering.
<itmannen> ibm:  Men Herre Gud. Ska du börja med något annat nu som det bara blir problem för dig med
<ibm> är det värre än ubuntu
<realubot> christoffer: Det var inte bra. Jag som ville se fotboll nu.
<itmannen> Värre än ubuntu? Ubuntu är Guds gåva till mänskligheten
<hexabit> realubot: Svenska hjärtan.. Torsten får psykbryt och  klipper grästet på vintern. Det är nästan lika coolt som Varuhuset :)
<realubot> hexabit: Jag har sett alla avsnitt av Svenska hjärtan.
<ibm> vadå kör ni fotboll på denna servern också
<realubot> hexabit: Ove var väl han vars fru stack?
<realubot> Han som började supa.
<gusnan> ibm, jag upplever debian som betydligt stabilare än ubuntu.
<hexabit> realubot: Härligt. Jag har nyligen köpt DVD-1 på Coop :)
<realubot> hexabit: Solveig Ternström spelade Thorstens fru för övrigt.
<realubot> hexabit: Om jag säger Hem till byn. Vad säger du då?
<hexabit> realubot: yes, och hon blev tillsammans med han den där långa gubben
<realubot> christoffer: Det här är ju ett dåligt betyg åt svtplay.se.
<hexabit> realubot: minns inte vad han hette, men var med i Saltön har jag för mig
<realubot> hexabit: Henrik?
<christoffer> jo visst är det så...men sänder en tydlig signal vad som efterfrågas till SVT
<hexabit> realubot: Ja så var det ja! Henrik :)
<christoffer> slut på dumburken och mer via internet
<realubot> hexabit: Det är skönt att det är någon i den här kanalen som har lite koll i.a.f.
<hexabit> realubot: jepp :)
<realubot> Om någon skulle joina kanalen och ställa frågor om svenska såpor.
<hexabit> realubot: Ja det är bra om man är förbered. Man vill ju kunna leverera svar liksom.
<realubot> hexabit: Exakt.
<hexabit> Jag slinter på tangenterna.. måste fixa lite kaffe så att jag vaknar till. strax tbx :)
<realubot> svtplay har klappat ihop fullständigt.
<realubot> hexabit: Samma här. Kaffe!
<realubot> "Just nu har vi tyvärr tekniska problem med stora delar av svt.se och SVT Play. Vi felsöker intensivt och arbetar för en snar lösning av problemen."
<realubot> Det är nog tyskarna som streamar sönder svtplay.
<itmannen> Tyskarna?
<realubot> itmannen: Japp. Som vill smygkolla på Tyskland - Holland matchen.
<itmannen> Aha
<itmannen> Nu tror jag iof int att det beror på detta då hela svt.se ligger nästan nere
<realubot> itmannen: Om svtplay.se ligger på samma servrar som svt.se så.
<realubot> Sänker tyskarna svtplay.se så sänker dom ju svt.se också i.s.f.
<itmannen> realubot: Nä det är olika vid streaming
<realubot> Ezim: Var håller du hus?
<realubot> itmannen: Hur vet du det?
<itmannen> realubot: För jag är gammal klok man
<Ezim> realubot: ska snart börja se matchen är det tänkt :).
<itmannen> Jag sätter min högra arm på att servern för streaming inte ligget på samma som webbsidan
<realubot> itmannen: Jag tycker det låter mer som om du har satt i din kogödslet du köpte.
<realubot> *i dig
<itmannen> :D
<ibm> ubuntu är kass när det gäller att uppgradera disten
<realubot> itmannen: ;)
<itmannen> ibm: Du vet inte vad du talar om
<ibm> undrar om debian är bättre
<realubot> ibm: Varför ska du uppgradera då?
<realubot> ibm: 12.04 har ju support i 5 år.
<realubot> Det är ju bara att installera 12.04, adda PPA för vissa program, sitta still framför datorn och hålla ...
<itmannen> Amen
<swecarp> Ezim:  pm
<Ezim> ok
<itmannen> swecarp: PMS heter det
<realubot> ibm: Lösningen heter rolling release.
<ibm> när jag hade fedora blev det aldrig problem och behövde aldrig använda terminalen men med ubuntu varje gång det finns en dist att uppgradera blir 30% av grejerna halv förstörda
<realubot> SÃ¥ slipper du allt vad uppgraderingar heter ... forever.
<itmannen> ibm: SBS kallas det :)
<ibm> funkar sbs med ubuntu
<realubot> ibm: Varje gång det finns en dist? Kör du med Ubuntu 6.04 eller?
<realubot> Så många distar kan du väl inte få som uppgradering om du installerar 12.04?
<itmannen> ibm: Varför kör du inte fedora då än att sitta här och spy galla över ubuntu?
<realubot> ibm: Varför installerar du inte 12.04 och låter bli att uppgradera till 12.10, 13.04 o.s.v.?
<itmannen> 13.04 :D
<ibm> eller funkar rolling release för ubuntu också
<phnom> Morrn
<ibm> jag bytte från fedora för att alla sa att ubuntu är enklare men den är knappast enklare fördelen är att den bygger på just debian
<ibm> debian är kanske mycket bättre
<ibm> hur kan man installera debian packet i ubuntu
<ibm> det ska finnas något tillägg eller
<itmannen> Om du gillade fedora så råder jag dig att byta till detta för att du ska trivas
<Ezim> ibm: gdebi
<ibm> det finns ju även för fedora med yum konstig nog har de knappast samma uppsättning
<itmannen> gdebi säger inte mycket
<itmannen> Du måste tala om vad han ska göra med gdebi
<Ezim> j-vla svtplay som ska strula
<itmannen> Ezim: Vem bryr sig. det är bara skräp att se :)
<ibm> gdebi menar du att den är dålig
<Ezim> ibm: nej. den heter så. för installera deb paket.
<itmannen> gdebi är suveränt
<ibm> då får man väl tillgång till mer packet
<itmannen> Jag använder hellre gdebi än software center
<itmannen> Du installerar nedladda paket med gdebi
<itmannen> Det finns inga paket i själva gdebi
<ibm> annars finns det något enkelt sätt att omvandla ubuntu till debian med någon rad i terminalen
<itmannen> Gör det då. Lycka till :)
<ibm> det var en fråga
<ibm> finns det
<ibm> någon annan som vet
<itmannen> Det var inte en fråga utan ett påstående du skrev
<_Trullo> lite meck, men nu har jag 2 nätagg i servern :)
<ibm> den kan uppfattas så
<itmannen> Precis
<ibm> finns det något enkelt sätt att installera debian från ubuntu med någon rad eller några rader i terminalen
<christoffer> nej
<ibm> bättre nu
<sakjur> ibm: nej
<markus> inte om man inte utgår från en färdiginstallerad debian
<blippe> echo "DEBIAN"  | sudo tee /etc/issue
<markus> blippe: har du gjort många egna "distar" :)
<ibm> kan man inte typ spara iso eller image filen och packa upp den så att den ersätter os
<blippe> markus: faktiskt.
<blippe> ibm: jo, men d[ m[ste du typ byta till plan 9 och sluta i unix-träsket.
<ibm> vad menar du med unix det är väl typ som gnu/linux också
<blippe> linux är en variant av unix. typ nästan som dos är en variant av cp/m.
<ibm> vad är cp/m
<blippe> dos
<sakjur> blippe: Nope. Linux är inte en variant av Linux..
<ibm> har aldrig hört cp/m förut
<sakjur> ...Unix menar jag ;)
<markus> cp/m är som gnu/linux, där gnu är cp och linux är minix motsvarighet
<blippe> markus: :D
<ibm> är det free bsd eller open bsd
<ibm> solaris bygger på unix system 5
<blippe> sakjur: ok, den korrekta benämningen är "Unix-liknande" men det är bara för att namnet UNIX är ett registrerat varumärke som inte kommer släppa in linux.
<blippe> så för korthetens skull är det lättast att säga att linux är en variant av unix.
<ibm> när det gäller lagen så kan vilket system som helst heta unix utan att vara unix baserad så länge man betalar för det dumt eller hur
<blippe> ibm: de har nog lite högre krav än penningasummen, även om man ibland kan undra.
<blippe> cp/m är ett operativsystem som IBM behövde en kopia av och då köpte upp av microsoft. microsoft hade inget dos så de köpta det i sin tur av någon annan. MicroSofts första produkt.
<ibm> nej då windows skulle till och med kunna vara unix fast den knappast är om de skulle betala för
<sakjur> ibm: QDOS ;)
<hexabit> Har för mig att tom Dennis Ritchie (Father of unix) en gång sa att Linux är ett "godkänt" unix.
<blippe> hexabit: fast han och thompson ägde inte varumärket så...
<hexabit> blippe: Sant :)
<sakjur> en sak jag inte riktigt förstår är varför man pratar så sjukt mkt om UNIX - vore det inte smartare att prata om POSIX-kompabiliteten?
<ibm> dos blev msdos
<blippe> sakjur: för att posix suger ;)
<ibm> vad är posix förnåt
<sakjur> ibm: Typ hur UNIX-liknande system borde fungera..
<hexabit> Synd att det inte blev mer uppmärksammat när han avled. Han har ju verkligen bidragit till mycket. Tänker på C, unix mm :)
<sakjur> en minsta gemensam nämnare
<blippe> sakjur: ärligt talat, just för att posix är ett försök att standardisera system5 och bsd. posix är snarare en undergrupp av unix.
<blippe> hexabit: han hade nog varit gladar om han uppmärksammats mer när han levde.
<hexabit> blippe: Absolut
<ibm> bsd är väl baserat på unix system 5
<hexabit> blippe: Eller att han levde mer än han dog
<sakjur> blippe, hexabit: Alltså - jämförelsen mellan Ritchie och Jobs är ganska absurd, Jobs var en publik rockstjärna i förhållande till Ritchie som snarare var Beethoven eller Mozart..
<blippe> jag vet faktiskt inte vad ritchie gjorde efter. thompson har jag någorlunda koll på, men dennis... nada.
<sakjur> Och jag menar, jag tycker väl knappast att den gick obemärkt förbi
<sakjur> blippe: B, C och UNIX
<blippe> sakjur: efter.
<sakjur> blippe: oh. right.
<hexabit> Ritchie filade väl på ett till unixsystem eller är jag ute och cycklar nu?
<hexabit> Var inte det plan* som nämdes ovan?
<blippe> hexabit: jag tror du tänker på plan9. det var thompson.
<hexabit> blippe: Aahaa ok :)
<sakjur> Ritchie var "Head of the Computing Techniques Research Dept." verkar det som enl. Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plan_9_from_Bell_Labs
<blippe> hexabit: eller så var de där bägge två...
<blippe> sakjur: aha, tack..
<hexabit> blippe: Ja så kan det ju vara
<sakjur> verkar ju så på Wikipedia-artikeln
<blippe> thompson sitter iaf just nu på google och jobbar med "google go".
<hexabit> Mer kaffe.. strx tbx
<sakjur> "There is a lesson here for ambitious system architects: the most dangerous enemy of a better solution is an existing codebase that is just good enough." - Eric S. Raymond
<sakjur> (appropå att Plan 9 aldrig riktigt lyfte)
<blippe> sakjur: det kan appliceras på windows-linux lika väl som unix-plan9
<sakjur> Absolut! Det är det vi Linux-användare aldrig kommer förstå ;)
<blippe> tja, eller så kan man inse att man inte måste vara populär, det räcker med att vara bättre.
<amelia> godkväll!
<blippe> natti.
<amelia> vad trevligt det är att komma hit såhär på kvällskvisten och se att det pågår ett ontopic-samtal. :)
<realubot> amelia: Vad heter han som jobbar i charken?
<amelia> realubot: va?
<realubot> amelia: I 80-talssåpan Varuhuset. Vad heter mannen som jobbar i charken och som är kär i Tina som vill bli popstjärna?
<amelia> realubot: eeeh, jag är född på 80-talet.. jag har ingen anning.
<realubot> Den här kanalen är inte redo.
<blippe> realubot: varför är bananer godare än äpplen?
<hexabit> realubot: Aaa knubbig med glasögon? Rckard?
<hexabit> Rickard menar jag :)
<realubot> blippe: För att bananer innehåller snabba kolhyderater.
<Philip5> precis, Rikard
<realubot> hexabit: Bravo!
<blippe> realubot: faktoid
<realubot> blippe: Var ligger landet där man böjer bananerna?
<blippe> utopia?
<realubot> Bananistan.
<realubot> amelia: Du har hör IRC-frånvaro. Förklaring?
<realubot> *hög
<amelia> realubot: jag har ett liv.
<amelia> realubot: nej, men skämt å sido. jag känner att jag inte har så mycket ett tillföra till diskussionerna här nuförtiden. så då är det bättre att vara tyst.
<realubot> amelia: Har du tröttnat på oss?
<realubot> :(
<amelia> realubot: dig möjligen, men inte alla. dock har jag massa annat att prata om med andra när jag är på irc.
<hexabit> amelia: Det där låter inte bra. Nu när tom jag har börjat skriva :)
<itmannen> Ni glömmer inte bort att lägga er röst på nej till hankanS som TL på launchpad
<amelia> hexabit: hehe, det är ju många andra som skriver massa här. och självklart är inte jag sen att hoppa in om det pågår någon intressant diskussion när jag har tid att prata lite.
<hexabit> amelia: LÃ¥ter bra :)
<sakjur> itmannen: vart röstar man?
<realubot> itmannen: Hörde du det? amelia har tröttnat på mig?
<itmannen> För ska vi ha en ny TL så ska det vara en som tex inte pysslar med att sno andras nick
<itmannen> realubot: Skrämmande. men hons skämtade nog
<sakjur> itmannen: läs frågan igen ;)
<itmannen> sakjur: Man måste vara medlem på launchpad
<sakjur> itmannen: yes, är det sedan 2007 - har varit med i Ubuntu Server team :P
<itmannen> Röstning sker 13-17
<sakjur> :((((((( Äpple och tangentbord = kladdigt!
<sakjur> itmannen: vad har locot för adress?
<itmannen> sakjur: Jag har det inte i minnet just nu. sitter i fel dator
<sakjur> Sådär - har skickat en request
<sakjur> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-se/+poll/tl-summer-2012 och https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-se/+poll/tc-summer-2012
<blippe> Vem är Håkan Sörensson, vad har han gjort osv?
<blippe> HakanS... givetvis
<itmannen> blippe: inte ett smack
<itmannen> han vill bara ha en titel
<blippe> men det var väl just omröstning och vem som helst kunde ställa upp mot honom, och nu så tar folk och vill störta honom ?
<blippe> make no sense...
<itmannen> Nu är det ingen omröstning. Utan en röstning
<itmannen> Vi behöver inte och behöver heller inte ha en TL
<itmannen> Detta är bara ett påhitt för att skapa en onödig funktion
<itmannen> Hur många här har sett något från TL som är vettigt och gynnar gemenskapen? Förutom att fjanta sig och logga in med andras reggade nick?
<kodein> \o
<_Trullo> http://www.nextmagasin.se/Next-Magasin.pdf
<blippe> en _Trullo ska jag inte fylla i mina uppgifter som tack först?
<blippe> _Trullo: är den bra?
<blippe> ffs, det här ska jag gå ut och göra på gatan utanför!!! http://denkiden.tumblr.com/post/10681855493
<kodein> itmannen: med tanke på att du körde någon annans reggade nick ett par veckor så vet jag inte om du är rätt person att säga nåt
<realubot> itmannen: HakanS bad ju Ezim att ställa en fråga om vad han har gjort för kanalen som TL i forumet så skulle han besvare frågan.
<_Trullo> blippe, va rätt kass
<realubot> amelia: Hur går det med ditt nya kneg?
<blippe> _Trullo: trist...
<realubot> Nej. Den här kanalen har tappat stinget.
<Ezim> realubot: bara för du är inaktiv.
<amelia> realubot: bara bra. hur går det själv? hittat något jobb än?
<realubot> amelia: Det går inget vidare ...
<amelia> realubot: hur kommer det sig?
<realubot> amelia: Överkvalificerad, antar jag.
<realubot> amelia: Det finns för få jobb och för många arbetssökanden.
<amelia> realubot: äsch, du vill ju inte ha något jobb..
<realubot> amelia: Det är klart att jag vill. Vem vill inte ha ett jobb?
<blippe> jobb vettefan, men lön är ganska schysst.
<realubot> Jag har aldrig sett lön utan jobb utannonseras.
<amelia> realubot: hade du velat ha ett jobb hade du haft det.. så svårt är det faktiskt inte att få ett jobb.
<kodein> min lillasyster har tre jobb och pluggar heltid, så nog går det hitta saker att göra om man ger sig den på det.
<realubot> Ni har inte förstått att det finns fler arbetslösa än det finns lediga arbetstillfällen i det här landet.
<Haffe> amelia: Ok.
<Haffe> Jag antar din utmaning.
<kodein> jodå, jag är väl medveten om hur svårt det kan vara att få ett jobb. men ser man till hur du brukar utmåla dig själv här så ska du väl nu inte påstå att du har sämre förutsättningar att få något jobb jämfört med väldigt många av de andra som är utan jobb?
<Haffe> Hitta ett jobb åt mig.
<amelia> Haffe: hur ska jag göra det? jag känner ju inte dig, vet inte vad du kan eller någonting.
<realubot> kodein: Så du tror at tmin stil här går hem hos en arbetsgivare?
<Haffe> Vet du vad realubot kan?
<amelia> Haffe: mer än vad jag vet om dig iaf. men jag kan iaf inte hitta ett jobb till realubot heller. jag menar bara att det går att få ett jobb om man verkligen vill.
<kodein> realubot: nej, men om du har de kunskaper du påstår dig ha så bör det gå att utforma ett bra cv utifrån det. tillsammans med ett bra personligt brev så skulle det kunna bli en intervju av det, och då är det ju till att charma de som intervjuar.
<realubot> kodein: Det gäller att arbetsgivaren är beredd att pröjsa för intervjun bara ...
<kodein> när jag själv går igenom inkomna ansökningar så går jag mycket på just hur det personliga brevet är skrivet. utöver det så ska cv:t innehålla de buzzwords vi söker enligt annonsen. funkar de två grejerna så rankar jag högt för kallelse till intervju i alla fall.
<realubot> buzzworden är ju ofta ren skit?
<kodein> realubot: det är kanske där din attityd fallerar helt. du får aldrig ett jobb om du ska kräva betalt för att gå på intervju
<realubot> Serviceminded, helikoptersyn m.m.
<realubot> Låte rju som om dom söker ett fyllo som det snurrar för hela tiden.
<kodein> nå, det är inte såna ord vi skriver
<kodein> men står det att man ska kunna java, tomcat, linux, då ska du fan inte skriva att du vill jobba som nätverkstekniker, t.ex
<realubot> Ja ja.
<kodein> utan då ska du skriva vilken programmeringsvana du har, och hur hemma du är på *nix
<realubot> Jag ska skaffa mig lite mer skills så får vi sedan ...
<kodein> det tips jag ville framföra var hur som helst att lägga lite energi och tanke bakom varje ansökan, inte bara spraya likadana ansökningar överallt utan att titta på vad de egentligen söker.
<kodein> och förstås, råkar du vara utbytesstudent som vill vara kvar i landet, och vi söker någon som kan svenska, skriv ansökan på svenska
<realubot> kodein: Vad tror du om taktiken att skriva på taskig svenska och hoppas på att bli inkvoterad då?
<kodein> låg, i alla fall om du söker på min arbetsplats.
<kodein> har du examen, förresten?
<realubot> kodein: Nej. Jag behöver ingen examen.
<realubot> Jag kompenserar frånvaro acv examen med hög intelligens.
<kodein> nåja, alltid lika roligt att diskutera din världssyn, men nu behöver jag nog göra nåt annat ett tag. adieu
<realubot> kodein: Lycka till.
 * realubot försöker skaka liv i Ubuntu Sverige.
 * K350 skakad
<realubot> K350: Tur att någon lever i.a.f.
<K350> realubot: är det så illa? Varje gång jag tittar in är det alltid ngn som pratar
<realubot> K350: Nu ligger alla och sover, typ.
<realubot> Själv ska jag laga middag.
<K350> realubot: det är ju på dne här tidne på dygnet man ska vara vaken!
<madbear> ja dags för en nattmacka snart
<madbear> men först! en snus
<realubot> madbear: Du lever!
<realubot> madbear: Vad gör du om dagarna då?
<madbear> jadu, jag har typ precis blivit klar med examensarbetet
<madbear> så nu slackar jag ett tag och bara knackar på ett spel
<madbear> har väl ett jobb på g tillåmed!
<realubot> madbear: Vad är det för kneg då?
<madbear> blir väl att trycka på tangenter mest
<madbear> programmera som man inte får säga
<madbear> :)
<einand> varför får man inte säga det
<HeMan> tror det är "utvecklare"
<HeMan> eller "kodapa"
<HeMan> :)
<madbear> utvecklare är lite bättre ja
<amelia> men HeMan, borde inte du sova nu?
<HeMan> amelia: jepp! du med!
<amelia> HeMan: faktiskt
<amelia> HeMan: blir dåligt med sömn nu när jag börjat jobba igen.
<HeMan> jag ska ju upp och bygga klustrade storagelösningar i morgon...
<amelia> HeMan: gött, jag ska upp och kartlägga nät imorgon.
<amelia> men nu kallar sängen. natti natt!
<Peyam> tjena
<Peyam> några kända spel till FC?
<Peyam> Ubuntu mena ja
<K350> finns massor. Du kan ävne speal gamla pc spel och arcade spel
<K350> det finns t.om ett star wars spel fr linux
<Peyam> funkar gamepad utan problem?
<realubot> amelia: Borde det inte bli bättre med sömn när du jobbar?
 * realubot fattar inte logiken i amelia kommentar.
<realubot> Jag får inget jobb. alla hr jobb utom jag. :(
<realubot> *har
<Peyam> hmm
<Peyam> borde ha tänkt på det innan du valde ubuntu
<realubot> einand: Vad gör du nuförtiden?
<realubot> Peyam: Du har ju inget jobb!
<Peyam> jo
<Peyam> tunnelbana och som felsökare å IT företag
<Peyam> fast tunnelbana e deltid
<Peyam> och IT företagskiten börjar i Augusti
<Peyam> vill bara bli klar med fuking .NET kursen så har jag ngt extra i mitt CV
<realubot> Jag får be itmannens fru om tips för potatisen blev inte helt genomkokt.
<Peyam> koka dem länge
<realubot> Peyam: Vad är det för IT-jobb då?
<Peyam> HÃ¥rdwara
<realubot> Vilket innebär?
<Peyam> vet ej exakt
<Peyam> har ej börjat jobbet än
<Peyam> men det e inte ngt jag inte klarar av
#ubuntu-se 2012-06-14
<Haffe> LÃ¥t oss dansa.
<kodein> tanzen mit Musik?
<itmannen> Nu är det slut på sommaren igen. Regnet hänger tungt över nejden
<Markk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNr7Tln6B7g#t=31s
<Markk> ?
<Markk> :)
<Barre> HeMan: pong!
<andol> Barre: responstid?
<Barre> andol: mindre än ett dygn, måste väl räknas som relativt bra?
<andol> Jorå
<Barre> hur är det med andol då? resfeber?
<andol> Barre: Nervös tänkte jag vänta med att bli tills ikväll. Har däremot börjat bli riktigt taggad.
<Barre> spännande.. ser fram emot att läsa uppdateringarna på din "blogg" för att sen ställa exakt samma frågor på IRC :P
<andol> Kanske dags att börja introducera RTFB? :)
<Barre> ~hahaha
<kodein> RTFT?
<andol> kodein: T?
<kodein> twitter
<andol> Ah
<amelia> Barre!!!
<Barre> amelia!!!!!
<amelia> Barre: hur är läget?
<Barre> amelia: jo, det är bra.. Själv då?
<amelia> Barre: trött, trött och så lite trött.
<Barre> amelia: semester snart?
<amelia> Barre: nej, jag var ju ledig en månad nyss...
<Barre> amelia: ahh.. det hade jag glömt..
<amelia> Barre: fast jag har iofs lite minisemester imorgon.
<Barre> jasså du, låter trevlig amelia, göra något speciellt?
<amelia> Barre: Metaltown
<antii> !
<antii> amelia: roligt.
<amelia> antii: japp
<Barre> amelia: vore det inte på sin plats att göra något trevligt när du har minisemester? ;P
<amelia> Barre: det är ju trevligt. ska headbanga med lillebror juh! :D
<Barre> :)
<antii> amelia: massa bra band men jag fick inte ledigt :[
<Barre> amelia: du kommer headbanga med min lillebror också (och förmodligen min far med) fast du inte vet om det :P
<amelia> antii: jo, de sista timmarna på kvällen är det riktigt bra. speciellt på lördag.
<amelia> Barre: haha, är det så?
<Barre> så är det
<Haffe> Sådärja.
<amelia> Barre: och så har det inte smittat av sig på dig?
<Barre> metal ja, svettas och hoppa med några tusen pers i en masspsykos: not so much
 * Barre måste koppla ifrån ett tag. Skall hålla en WebEx demo
<amelia> Barre: fegis
<amelia> Barre: det är livet som säljare och powerpointkrigare som har gjort dig lite pryd. :P
<Haffe> amelia: Har du hittat något jobb åt mig än?
<amelia> Haffe: nej. jag har inte letat.
<Haffe> Du sa ju igår att det var enkelt att hitta.
<amelia> Haffe: enkelt sa jag inte. jag sa att det går att hitta ett jobb om man bara vill.
<Haffe> Därav min fråga.
<amelia> Haffe: jag har väl inget större intresse av att DU har ett jobb..
<amelia> Haffe: det är ju den som ska ha jobbet som ska vilja ha det...
<amelia> Haffe: jag har bytt jobb två gånger på ett år så jag har ju bevisat att jag kan hitta inte bara ett jobb utan två om jag vill.
<Haffe> Ja?
<Haffe> Och nu ber jag dig infria vad du har sagt är enkelt.
<amelia> Haffe: jag har ju fortfarande inte sagt att det är enkelt.
<Haffe> Jag har en civilingenjörsexamen i teknisk fysik. Jag har erfarenhet av linuxsystemsadministration. Jag kan koda C++, Python, C, Assembler och Matlab.
<Haffe> Jag har undervisat i programmering.
<amelia> Haffe: och jag har ju infriat det, två gånger för mig själv. för JAG ville väldigt gärna ha jobb.
<amelia> eller faktiskt fyra gånger för mig själv, men två gånger det senaste året.
<Haffe> Det här var lite humor.
<larsemil> andol: dags att åka nu redan?
<Haffe> "Why not get an ibm Watson? It's so smart you won't even need the kids in your school anymore"
<amelia> Haffe: men med den bakgrund du säger att du har borde det inte vara omöjligt att hitta ett jobb och om det är det så skulle jag ju gissa på att du antingen inte vill ha ett jobbet, har taskig attityd i allmänhet eller bor på något konstigt ställe och inte överväger att flytta för att få ett jobb.. en ren generallisering men ändå.
<Haffe> Jag är villig att flytta.
<amelia> Haffe: så, vad är det faktiska problemet då?
<Haffe> Vad jag ville illustrera är att det är lätt att bli självgod med saker som man själv tycker är enkla.
<Haffe> Och det är en attityd som inte hjälper någon i slutändan.
<amelia> Haffe: jag säger inte att det är enkelt. det är något du har hittat på att jag har sagt. det är svårt att få ett jobb, man måste anstränga sig och kanske överväga att flytta och därmed kanske lämna familj och vänner. min poäng är att det går om man verkligen vill.
<andol> larsemil: imorgon bitti
<speedxco1e> Haffe: Har du varit ute och träffat företag IRL många gånger, och presenterat dig? Bara kollar av. Är också nyfiken på hur arbetsmarknaden ser ut i dagsläget.
<Haffe> Ja, jag har varit ute.
<Haffe> Det är mest 'Har du 100000 års erfarenhet av Java7?'
<speedxco1e> Haffe: haha är det den senaste?
<larsemil> andol: det blir perfekt! Då är du support på nätter och så håller heman och barre och bamsefar ställningarna på dagtid!
<speedxco1e> Haffe: träffar du riktiga företag, eller bemanningsföretag?
<Fogge> Ah, lite finborgerlig retorik. Det går om man vill! Jag kunde minsann arbeta mig upp, då kan du också!
<kodein> Jag började min karriär med två tomma händer och tvåhundra miljoner på fickan
<andol> larsemil: Tja, för riktigt full teckning vill du väl nästan även skicka iväg Barre till Kina eller så?
<Haffe> En sak har jag lärt mig iallafall.
<Markk> Ska ni teckna något kontrakt?
<Haffe> Det blir inte bättre av att gräva ned sig och tänka att alla andra har det lättare och att livet är orättvist.
<Haffe> Så jag försöker mest skratta åt det.
<Markk> Eller pratar ni täckning för mobiltelefoner?
<Markk> :)
<Markk> Haffe: Det brukar fungera bättre att skratta åt andra.
<Markk> Haffe: Och speciellt åt deras olycka.
<andol> Markk: Skulle nog vart täckning där.
<Markk> :)
<Haffe> speedxco1e: Mest bemanningsföretag.
<Haffe> Även om jag mer och mer börjar känna att bemanningsföretag mest ser anställda som ett nödvändigt ont som man försöker rationalisera bort.
<Markk> :S
<Markk> Vilka bemanningsföretag har du haft kontakt med?
<speedxco1e> Haffe: undvik dom. Hellre att du hittar riktiga företag. Förhandla och låt dom prova dig en period utan att dom binder upp sig. Det är fast-anställning som skrämmer företag.
<Haffe> Ja.
<Haffe> Fast det finns ju redan alternativ.
<Haffe> Det är ju det som kallas provanställning.
<Markk> Jag är anställt åt ett konsultföretag.
<Markk> anställd*
<speedxco1e> Haffe: viktiga är att provanställningen inte blir för lång.
<Markk> Och är uthyrd till ett litet IT-företag där det är i princip en provanställning.
<Markk> Om allt går bra så kommer jag att bli fast anställd och direkt åt företaget jag är uthyrd till idag.
<Haffe> speedxco1e: 6 månader.
<Markk> 6 mån är standard.
<speedxco1e> Haffe: tycker jag är för långt. Då finns alltid risken att projektet faktiskt är slut när provanställningen är slut.
<Markk> Tycker det är lite synd att de flesta företag har för lång provanställning.
<speedxco1e> Markk: det må vara standard, men är inte så vettigt egentligen. Inte inom IT och media.
<Markk> nä
<Markk> Jag gillar det inte.
<speedxco1e> Markk: Jag tror oftast det är helt andra saker än ens egen prestation som spelar in om man blir fast anställd eller ej sen. T.ex. om säljarna lyckats eller ej.
<andol> Givet att provanställning ska användas, vad är då lagom längd?
<speedxco1e> andol: Jag tycker det ska vara kort, t.ex. 1-2mån om man har arbetslivserfarenhet och referenser. Vad ska dom vill dom se liksom. Är man bra så är man. Annars inte. Bättre att testa på flera ställen än vara låst i förhoppningar ett halvår eller mer.
<speedxco1e> -ska
<Haffe> Hahaha. Jag lyckades laga mitt Xfce.
<speedxco1e> Haffe: hade du också problem med att det gick sönder och du fick blåsa .cache?
<andol> speedxco1e: I sådant fall tror jag nästan att det kan skilja sig mellan olika yrken, ty första månaden som systemadministratör i en icke-trivial miljö gör man inte nödvändigtvis jättemycket nytta...
<speedxco1e> andol: jodå, det känns befogat. Sysadmins, där bör det vara längre. Pga att det är väl när allt skiter som arbetsinsatsen är intressant.
<kodein> det sägs väl att det tar ungefär ett år innan man är till nån nytta på saab
<speedxco1e> andol: jag tänkte mest på utvecklare, då Haffe verkar vara en sån.
<speedxco1e> Någon som rekommendera en rss reader för ubuntu?
<andol> speedxco1e: Njae, vill nog hävda att man kan göra rätt mycket tydlig nytta även innan det skiter sig. Mer det att det är lämpligt att vara väl förtrogen med de system man ska förbättra. Vad just gäller utvecklare vill jag vara försiktig att uttala mig om, även om jag kan tänka mig att det även där skiljer sig markant mellan vilken typ utav projekt/kodbas man sitter med.
<Markk> speedxco1e: Haha, inte hos företaget jag är uthyrd till hos just nu.
<Markk> speedxco1e: Här spelar det bara roll hur jag sköter mig och hur duktig jag är på det jag gör.
<Haffe> Jaja.
<Haffe> Vi får se.
<Haffe> Undrar när någon ska bita tillbaka mot företagen som säger att det är brist på kompetent arbetskraft. Svara saker som 'Ja, men vad väntar ni er när behandlar de anställda som livegna?'
<speedxco1e> Haffe: låter som den ständiga IDG debatten
<Haffe> speedxco1e: Jag försöker undvika IDG.
<sakjur> Haffe, speedxco1e: Min dator är bättre än din dator! Och om din dator är bättre så är det bara för att din datortillverkare har stulit allt från min datortillverkare!
<speedxco1e> sakjur: hehe nej var inte den jag tänkte på. Utan..  Arbetsgivare vs arbetssökande.
<sakjur> ah ;)
<realubot> Sökandet efter jordlika planeter i Universum är ju riktigt spännande ...
<realubot> Äntligen någonting som engagerar på riktigt. Det är annat än alla dessa svettiga karlar som jagar en boll på en gräsmatta ivrigt påhejade av hysteriska kommentatorer.
<realubot> ÅÅÅÅH, NEEEJ, INTE I STOOOOLPEN. VILKEN OTUUUUR! HUR SKA DET HÄR SLUTA? HUR SKA DET HÄR SLUTA?!?
<realubot> Who the fuck cares?
<kodein> det är valfritt att titta
<realubot> Det är skönt det. Det hade varit förjävligt att vara tvingad att titta på matcherna.
<Markk> Och realubot som var jättesugen på fotboll härom dagen.
<realubot> Markk: Ja, men jag stängde av efter första halvlek eftersom jag insåg hur tråkigt det är att att titta på fotboll.
<Markk> *host* vända kappan efter vinden *host*
<realubot> Markk: Hur går det för dig då? Blir det några barn gjorda?
<Markk> Varför skulle jag vilja ha några ungar för?
<Markk> Jag är inte del i WT-kulturen som skaffar barn när man är 18.
<lag^> Markk: Vill du aldrig ha barn?
<Markk> lag^: Helst inte.
<lag^> Markk: Inte myran heller?
<lag^> trodde hon ääääälskade barn :<
<lag^> fast kanske bara andras :<
<Markk> lag^: Jo, det vill hon.
<Markk> Dessvärre.
<Markk> Men inte just nu.
<lag^> Ni är la unga båda två "just nu". Men det är ju trist om ni inte vill samma sak ändå :o
<realubot> Markk: DU är väl inte 18 heller?
<Markk> Nej.
<Markk> Syftade på kulturen.
<realubot> lag^: Får du några barn gjorda då?
<lag^> realubot: Nej, jag får ju inte det.
<realubot> lag^: Inte jag heller.
<lag^> Markk: Du tillhör inte den kulturen om du inte är 18 :P
<lag^> eller nåt
<lag^> :<
<realubot> Markk: Vad har WT-kulturen med saken att göra då om du inte är 18?
<lag^> realubot: Ah. jobbigt?
<Markk> lag^: Wat?
<lag^> wat
<lag^> du läste!
<lag^> du nämnde 18åringar. Du är inte 18 = no WT.
<Markk> lag^: Jag syftade på att WT-folket skaffar ungar jävligt tidigt.
<Markk> Och inte just när dom är 18.
<Markk> Utan det var ett exempel.
<lag^> Fast du skrev 18 :P
<Markk> Apsiesar.
<lag^> dååååså!
<Markk> Aspiesar*
<Markk> hm
<Markk> Blev så ju
<realubot> Aspiesar?
<Markk> lag^: Men ni kanske skulle förstå vad jag menade?
<realubot> Vad har Aspiesar med saken att göra?
<Markk> lag^: Men tydligen inte, för detta är en bunt med datornördar.
<Markk> :)
<lag^> Markk: Det är lite svårt, när du nämner en specifik ålder faktiskt. För mig är WT-kulturen snarare att folk skaffar ungar till höger och vänster när de knappt kan försörja sig själva.
<lag^> oavsett ålder!
<Markk> lag^: Så det finns inga WT-människor som är 19?
<lag^> oavsett ålder!
<Markk> lag^: ja
<Markk> Det stämmer.
<lag^> Men DU nämnde 18åringar.
<lag^> inte jag :<
<Markk> lag^: Men 18 var ett exempel.
<realubot> lag^: Man ska slå till innan man blir för gammal för barn.
<lag^> Ja, men du skrev inte det som ett exempel :P
<Markk> Det är ni som hakade upp er på det.
<Markk> < Markk> Jag är inte del i WT-kulturen som skaffar barn när man är 18.
<Markk> "När man är"
<Markk> Det brukar då betyda att det är ett exempel i talspråk.
<lag^> Mmh. Den meningen säger att du är 18, och du är inte som andra 18åringar som skaffar ungar.
<Markk> Okej
<Markk> Men jag skriver om det då.
<lag^> Varför? Vi vet ju vad du menar nu :P
<Markk> Jag är inte en del i WT-kulturen som skaffar barn när man inte kan försörja ungarna.
<Markk> Happy now?
<lag^> Ne!
<lag^> ALDRIG
<Markk> stfu
<lag^> haha
<realubot> Markk: Det där är ju en stor skillnad mot din förra kommentar.
<lag^> tror minsann Markk är lite grinig idag :<
<Markk> Men ni hakade ju för fan upp er på åldern
<realubot> Jag kan ju inte försörja ungar nu. Så enligt din definition så är jag WT men enligt 18-åringsddefinitionen så var jag inte WT.
<lag^> Jag är sällan på realubots sida. Men jag håller faktiskt med honom i det här fallet.
<Markk> realubot: Du är WT imo.
<lag^> :o
<realubot> :|
<Markk> :)
<lag^> Vad gör realubot till WT?
<realubot> Markk: Jag är ju inte 18 år!
<realubot> :D
<Markk> heh
<lag^> Har du ungar då realubot ?
<realubot> lag^: Nej? Det är om vi har barn ihop utan att jag vet om det i.s.f.
<Markk> Man kan väl vara WT utan att skaffa ungar?
<Markk> Stackars lag^ isf.
<Markk> Varit i närheten av realubot.
<lag^> wut? Jag har väl aldrig varit i närheten av realubot?
<amelia> jeez
<Markk> Om ni skulle haft barn tillsammans så borde ni väl ha varit i närheten av varandra? :D
<realubot> Markk: Inte säkert. Finns provrörsbefruktning.
<lag^> Fast jag har ju inte barn :< Jag är ju ingen WT.. höhöhö :P
<Markk> lag^: :D
<realubot> lag^: HAr du jobb nu då?
<lag^> realubot: Mjo
<lag^> i halmstad, igen :(
<realubot> lag^: Frågan är om alla jobb gör att man slipper WT-stämpel.
<lag^> realubot: Nä. Man kan ha jobb och ändå inte kunna försörja sig själv :)
<Markk> Skulle jag nog inte våga påstå.
<madbear> har man inte pluggat på högskola e man ju WT
<realubot> lag^: Varför jobbar du inte med sysadmin då?
<realubot> Markk: Då är Markk WT.
<lag^> realubot: För jag fick inget jobb/sökte för sent/de vill ha folk som är klara med utbildningen
<realubot> Markk: Om man måste ha pluggat på högskola för att inte vara WT.
<realubot> Krävs examen? Annars är inte jag WT för jag har pluggat på universitet.
<lag^> WT är vi allihopa! Kan vi idla lite nu istället? :(
<madbear> den här kanalen alltså....
<realubot> Jag är stolt över att vara WT.
<realubot> WT är Open Source.
<realubot> Linux är WT-software.
<amelia> gött då, nu har ni gett realubot något nytt att trolla om...
<lag^> madbear: Hej!
<realubot> Folk som har mycket pengar köper Mac och betalar för program som finns som gratisversioner för dom tror dom är hippa för dom har en dator med en Äpple-logga på.
<realubot> WT kör Open Source för dom har inte råd med något annat.
<realubot> amelia: Trolla? Jag?
<madbear> lag^: hej och hörs, ska knacka kod !
<madbear> inte läsa massa skit här
<realubot> Det skrivs inget vettigt här ändå för communityt är dött.
<lag^> madbear: have fun
<realubot> Det är bara i ops fantasi som kanalen kommer att bli vettig om ingen snackar offtopic. Jag har testat att inte säga ett ord på flera dagar och kanalen är helt död.
<amelia> realubot: du har skrämt bort communityt
<realubot> amelia: Nej.
<realubot> amelia: Knappast.
<madbear> hara inte hört något trevligt om ubuntu senaste åren
<madbear> community är överskattat
<realubot> amelia: Ubuntu är ute. Titta själv på Google Trends.
<realubot> amelia: Varför är forumet dött då? Där har jag inte trollat 1 sek.
<madbear> vilka använder ubuntu ens ?
<realubot> ubuntu-se.org har typ 10 aktiva användare.
<realubot> Men man skryter om att medlem nr 10 000 reggat sig. :D
<realubot> Humor är som bäst när den är ofrivillig.
<amelia> realubot: som så många andra open source-baserade gemenskaper som inte producerar något själva.
<realubot> Jag funderar på att ta ett längre break från den här kanalen. Inte säga något för att se om kanalen vaknar till liv.
<Markk> Do it.
<realubot> Markk: Lovar du att hålla liv i kanalen då?
<realubot> Att vara aktiv, snacka ONTOPIC?
<amelia> personligen brukar jag faktiskt inte bry mig om att skriva i den här kanalen för det pratas bara massa ointressant skit ändå.
<Markk> mm
<realubot> amelia: Ok, men om det inte pratas massa onintressant skit så pratas det ingenting.
<Markk> Och vi får ju prata offtopic här nu?
<realubot> amelia: Vissa vill ha det så. HakanS tycker det är bättre med typ 10 ontopic-meningar/dag istället för 50 ontopic och 500 offtopic.
<realubot> På 4h har ingen sagt något ontopic.
<amelia> realubot: jag bryr mig inte så mycket om off eller on topic, vi har tydliga riktlinjer för vad som gäller där. men seriöst, diskussioner om vad som är WT eller inte är rätt jävla befängt att föra i den här kanalen.
<realubot> amelia: Det var inte jag som började snacka WT.
<amelia> som ett exempel. det är inte sällan det försigår diskussioner som känns så malplacerade att man inte ens orkar engagera sig det minsta lilla utan bara bläddrar förbi till en annan kanal.
<Markk> Att fråga om någon har producerat barn är väl inte heller vettigt?
<amelia> realubot: du kanske inte började, men du var ju å andra sidan inte sen att hänga på heller.
<realubot> Aja, fr.o.m. nu ska jag inte snacka offtopic här mer på några dagar/veckor för att se om kanalen nyktrar till.
<Markk> realubot: Du skulle väl inte snacka öht?
<realubot> Men då skyllet ni väl den låga ontopic-aktivitetsnivån på itmannen istället.
<Markk> Jag har fortfarande itmannen på ignore.
<realubot> Markk: Nja, det blir nog inte så mycket ö.h.t. då nej.
<realubot> Markk: Varför har du inte mig på ignore?
<amelia> realubot: det är synd att det är så svårt att förstå att on eller off topic inte är svart eller vitt..
<bamsefar> larsemil: Du behöver inte några disklådor eller?
<amelia> den enskillt största anledningen att community efter community runt open source-produker dör på löpande band är att det är en frukansvärd massa tjafs hela tiden om allt och inget. ubuntu-se är inget undantag..
<amelia> och det slutar alltid med att de enda som är kvar är de som tjafsar och de som försöker få tillbaka det som en gång var..
<kodein> de som tjafsar och de som tjafsar om att Det Var Bättre Förr, ja
<kodein> ;)
<madbear> DE VA BÄTTRE FÖRR!
<madbear> :D
<realubot> amelia: Då frågar man sig varför detta fenomen drabbar community efter community. Det låter som ett systemfel.
<larsemil> bamsefar: vad är det för prylar?
<kodein> kan man få den där HUD-grejen att inte trigga när man trycker alt två gånger, förresten?
<madbear> realubot: man har tagit sig själv på så jävla stort allvar här
<amelia> realubot: för att det handlar om människor som gör saker på sin fritid.
<kodein> det är lite störande eftersom jag använder den tangenten rätt mycket till annat.
<madbear> kolla på slackware, funkar prima
<madbear> fattar inte varför man ska ha nå jäkla ledare för allting
<madbear> bara löjligt
<amelia> både ja och nej, det är världens äldsta distribution som fortfarande utvecklas... men den är ordentligt omodern ändå.
<realubot> amelia: Att man gör saker på sin fritid förklarar inte varför det blir tjafs i communty efter community?
<madbear> amelia: jag snackar ju om communityn nu
<realubot> DEt var dålig stämning i Ubuntu Sverig redan när jag var ny i forumet. Det var massa tjafs och bråk mellan olika personer i forumet.
<madbear> ja haha alla ville väl leda folket
<amelia> madbear: i det fallet är det ju communityn som utvecklar distributionen.
<kodein> nå, jag lyckades hitta på egen hand nu. det är underligt att jag inte hittade shortcut-inställningarna tidigare, bara.
<bamsefar> larsemil: Priv :)
<Ezim> vad gör alla glada idag?
<Markk> Försöker få igång Windows Server 8/2012.
<Ezim> Markk: okej. skoj?
<Ezim> undrar var itmannen och realubot håller hus.
<Markk> Inte direkt
<Markk> realubot ska vara tyst i nådra dagar.
<Ezim> Markk: debian som är känd för vara bra server-val. något du tänkt på?
<Ezim> Markk: varför ska han vara det? vad har ni nu hittat på? :)
<kodein> han ska bara vara on-topic ett tag. så länge det nu håller.
<Ezim> kodein: intressant. blir väl lite svårt, men bra intention.
<Markk> Ezim: Jag kör Ubuntu Server på min server.
<Markk> Hur så?
<Ezim> Markk: okej. låter bra. nej jag trodde du körde windows server för egenbruk.
<Markk> Verkligen inte.
<Ezim> intressant se den uppåtgående trend med spel till linux
<Markk> Detta är för jobbet.
<Ezim> även om man själv inte spelar
<Markk> Vad tror du om mig egentligen?
<Markk> :)
<Ezim> Markk: förstår. då får du bita i det sura äpplet :).
<Markk> :)
<Ezim> Markk: vad kör du för dist på desktop?
<Markk> Windows 7
<Ezim> nice nice.
<Ezim> Markk: linux på desktop inget för dig?
<Markk> Jo
<Markk> Men jag orkar inte. :P
<Markk> Och jag använder mest jobbdatorn.
<Ezim> Markk: :) sämsta ursäkten på länge, men men.. :P
<Markk> Ingen ursäkt.
<Markk> Jag orkar inte pilla med Ubuntu desktop.
<Markk> Det är alltid något som strular.
<Markk> Och för närvarande har jag verkligen inte tid med det.
<defektz> halloj
<Ezim> Markk: finns ju andra desktop än bara :) ubuntu.
<Ezim> defektz: tjenis.
<defektz> Ezim: Halloj
<Ezim> defektz: försöker få spotify lira med mageia. då det inte finns i deras repo eller något paket för det.
<defektz> amelia: halloj :D
<Markk> Ezim: Än bara en smiley?
<Barre> last -hilight
<defektz> Ezim: ska du köra det med wine eller?
<Markk> Barre: Jag har bind:at ctrl-r till /lastlog -hilight 20 och ctrl-t till /lastlog -clear
<Markk> :)
<Barre> Markk: fegt... så fegt ;P
<Markk> Barre: Varför fegt?
<Markk> Smidigt.
<Ezim> Markk: om du vill så kan jag komma med fler :P :P
<Ezim> defektz: jag föredrar helst att inte pilla wine.
<Markk> Ezim: Men vad menade du?
<Barre> jag skojade Markk, försvarar bara min dumhet
<Markk> Ezim: Jag har testat andra fönsterhanterare än Gnome.
<Markk> Barre: Jaha :)
<Ezim> Markk: menar att det finns andra distar som kanske fungerar bättre dvs krånglar mindre.
<Markk> Ezim: Och även andra distar, men det är alltid något som strular.
<Markk> Ezim: Det är inte Ubuntu-specifikt.
<Ezim> Markk: :) som?
<Markk> Ezim: Ljudet har en förmåga att strula för mig.
<defektz> Ezim: låter bra det :) jag ska nog testa spotify för en gångs skull.
<Markk> Huvudsakligen pulseaudio, sedan brukar flash strula en del.
<Markk> Och det kommer hela tiden nya saker som får för sig att strula.
<Markk> Och som sagt, jag varken vill eller orkar hålla på med det.
<defektz> Ezim: jag kör pulseaudio förresten. jag har inte tagit bort det.. än.
<Markk> När jag kommer hem från jobbet har jag 1-3h tills jag bör sova, då vill jag att allt ska fungera.
<defektz> Ezim: najs att dom har repos för debian.
<Ezim> Markk: jag har under mina år haft problem med pulseaudio en ggr och det var med kubuntu 12.04 när kde 4.8.3. dock var detta kubuntu specifikt. flash har jag aldrig haft strul med.
<Ezim> defektz: vilka?
<Markk> Okej :P
<Markk> Ezim: Dock så gillar inte Ubuntu min laptop speciellt mycket, det har säkert löst sig.
<defektz> Ezim: spotify
<Ezim> defektz: ja, dom jävlarna har bara för debian/buntu officiellt repo.
<defektz> Ezim: himla tur att jag kör crunchbang på båda datorerna nurå. debian unstable + crunchrepos
<defektz> är det typ
<Ezim> Markk: fedora är en grym dist. problemet med fedora är att vill man köra nvidia blobs kan man råka ut för kdelibs felmeddelande. då känns det som man kör windows och burken smittats av virus. annars är det en kanon dist. själv kör jag med mageia.
<Markk> Jag tänker faktiskt inte gå utanför APT-repos.
<Ezim> defektz: :) gått över till crunchbang? vad hände med fedora?
<Ezim> Markk: hmm om du är riktig gnome-lover, ta en titt på solusos... synd att man fastnat så mkt för kde... annars är det en vettig dist
<Markk> Gnome?
<defektz> Ezim: fedora var ju helt klart najs. men jag gillar debian.
<Markk> Ezim: Läser du fel eller är du ignorant?
<Ezim> defektz: :) rastlös?
<defektz> Ezim: arbetslös
<Ezim> Markk: ja, du har testat andra DE. jag har lät det.
<Ezim> *läst
<Markk> Ja
<Ezim> defektz: :) ha det skoj med testa distar då... har själv lite svårt för bara openbox...
<defektz>  spotify-client : Beroende av: libssl0.9.8 men det kan inte installeras
<defektz> määhh
<defektz> måste det var just 0.9.8 den finns ju inte i mina repos
<Markk> Ezim: Jag har kört KDE och testat XFCE, dwm och lite annat.
<Markk> Ezim: Men jag gillar Gnome "bäst".
<Ezim> defektz: konstigt... när jag testkörde debian senast.. så fungerade det toppen
<Markk> Ezim: Men det var inte det jag sa, jag gillar Debianbaserade distar bäst, för jag gillar APT.
<Ezim> Markk: okej.
<defektz> Ezim: vilken debian körde du?
<Ezim> defektz: zevenos neptune... den är dock just nu inget att ha... utvecklaren lär släppa nytt iso... jag rapportera hel del saker...
<Markk> Ezim: men jag installerade faktiskt Ubuntu på våran nya hemmaserver härom dagen.
<defektz> Ezim: aha.. vet du vilken repo du använde? ;)
<Ezim> dock på längre sikt är zevenos neptune nice..  defektz sedan har dom segaste servern för deras repo... ibland nedladdningshastighet på 18 kb/s
<Ezim> Markk: heja heja. :)
<Ezim> defektz: dom kör lite med wheezy/testing och har eget.
<Ezim> defektz: http://www.spotify.com/se/download/previews/  ... jag följde bara det som stod där när jag körde neptune.. fungerade toppen
<defektz> är inte det där för wine?
<Ezim> defektz: kolla lite ner :)...
<Ezim> 1. Add this line to your list of repositories by
<defektz> Ezim: jag hittade svar på problemet på en annan sida.
<Ezim> läs därifrån
<defektz> det där har jag redan gjort serru
<defektz> :)
<Ezim> defektz: mysko då... i för sig kör crunchbang med stable
<defektz> ska testa despotify istället
<defektz> unstable
<Ezim> så kanske en del beroenden som behöver uppgraderas
<Ezim> defektz: despotify är väl för betalversionen?
<defektz> vet inte faktiskt
<Ezim> Markk: pulseaudio :) är bra grejer nu för tiden tom för kde användare...
<Ezim> defektz: :) du får vara försökskaninen.
<defektz> Ezim: command-line spotify funkar
<Ezim> defektz: hur menar du?
<defektz> Account type   : premium
<defektz> konstigt. jag har inte betalat.
<defektz> hehe fan va najs
<defektz> search <artist> sedan play <nr>
<Ezim> defektz: :) haha. snart lär väl du få varning :P.
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> jag ska beställa telefonsurf
<Peyam> mobiltelefoni
<Peyam> är 1GB i en månad mkt?
<Peyam> kan jag lyssna på musik?
<Peyam> varje dag
<Peyam> utan o få extra avgift
<lag^> Jag kör på 1GB surf varje månad
<lag^> sen stryper dom ifall jag skulle överskrida.. Men har inte märkt av nå strypning än iaf
<lag^> Sen beror det väl på vad man ska göra också
<antii> 10GB :)
<lag^> Jag ska väl köpa något att använda i sommar kanske..
<itmannen> Nu har mina nya laptop kommit. SÃ¥ nu finns 12.10 i den
<itmannen> Livet leker :)
<Haffe> We can dance if we want to.
<Peyam> nu har jag besställt 1Gb med komviq sufr
<Peyam> 59:- i månaden
<lag^> Peyam: Ringer du mycket till comviq/tele2-mobiler?
<Peyam> nee
<Peyam> bara min flickvän
<Peyam> hon ringer för det mesta
<Peyam> jag ringer inte mkt
<lag^> Då föreslår jag att du byter till snackis surf istället
<Peyam> men jag snackar inte mkt
<lag^> precis! :P
<Peyam> kanske gör ett samtal om dagen till min flickvän
<lag^> Så de gånger du ringer blir det bara 19 öre i minuten
<Peyam> nej
<lag^> istället för 69 öre eller vad det nu blir
<lag^> med comviq kompis
<Peyam> bara startavgft 79 öre
<lag^> Jag snackar om snackis surf
<Peyam> hmm
<lag^> när jag bytte från kompis till snackis, så halverade jag mina kostnader varje månad
<Peyam> ja kmr snart
<lag^> för att jag insåg att jag aldrig ringde till tele2/comviq
<defektz>  16:44, Fylleri/LOB, Uddevalla: En aggressiv man som bankar och slår på bussar på Västerlånggatan
<Ezim> wb itmannen och Philip5
<Ezim> itmannen: visste du att realubot tydligen bestämt sig för endast svara på ontopic?
<itmannen> Ezim< Han ljuger värre än en häst travar :)
<Ezim> itmannen: jag tror faktiskt han är seriös om det hela. jag hoppas inte.
<itmannen> Ezim< Ok. Den som lever får se
<Butu> Hjälp mig någon. Har en gammal bärbar med Ubuntu 5.0, tror jag. Med vilken version kan jag uppdatera denna Ubuntu med?
<andol> Butu: Är det så gammalt torde det lättaste vara att ominstallera med en aktuell version.
<Butu> Klara en gammal maskin det?
<Ezim> Butu: hur gammal är den?
<Butu> Dell latitud d500 om det säger något. 1.3 Mhz cpu
<Ezim> Butu: du kan ju alltid prova lubuntu... den ska väl kunnas köras bra på flesta äldre burkar..
<Butu> 1300Mhz
<Ezim> Butu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<realubot> Butu: Hur mycket RAM-minne har datorn?
<Butu> 1263 MiB
<Butu> Var kan man se vad för systemresurser de olika versionerna av ubuntu kräver?
<speedxco1e> Prova googla på "System Requirements" och din ubuntu version.
<speedxco1e> Butu: generellt kräver dom nya versionerna något mer minne än dom gamla. Sen kräver det mindre minne om man bara ska köra terminal.
<speedxco1e> Butu: du vill ha en hyffsat ny maskin till standard ubuntu. Har du en äldre p4, eller p3, eller dylikt rekommenderar jag så mkt ram du kan hitta och sen xfce eller lxde som window manager.
<realubot> Butu: Om du har 1,2 GB RAM så ska inte Lubuntu vara något som helst problem rent prestandamässigt. Dock tvivlar jag på din siffra då jag läser i spcifikationsbladet för din dator att max. minne är 1 GB.
<realubot> Butu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements#Recommended_Minimum_System_Requirements
<realubot> Butu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#System_Requirements
<realubot> Butu: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<realubot> Butu: En bit ner på sidan står Xubuntus system requirements.
 * speedxco1e kör xubuntu på en eee med liknande prestanda. Funkar mkt bra.
<realubot> Lubuntus sägs vara mer resurssnål än Xubuntu.
<blippe> varför inte prova ubuntu 6.06 ?
<realubot> blippe: Skämtar du?
<Ezim> blippe: supporttiden är väl ute för 6.**
<realubot> "Ubuntu 6.06's support ended on 14 July 2009 for desktops and ended in June 2011 for servers."
<Ezim> realubot: thx. ja, då är det inte bra att rekommendera.
<blippe> realubot: supporttiden är ute, men repositories är tillgängliga och system requirements är defintivt ok. Den är dessutom väldigt stabil
<Ezim> repo tillgänglig?
<Ezim> tvivlar
<Ezim> supporttid innebär bland annat säkerhetsuppdateringar och dylik
<blippe> Ezim http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<blippe> där är både repo och nedladdning av iso:s
<Ezim> blippe: exakt sista uppdateringen där var något år sedan.
<blippe> när support tog slut ja.
<Ezim> blippe: ja. därför ej något rekommendera.
<Ezim> blippe: kan ej se dina bokstäver riktigt.
<Ezim> andra med samma problem?
<defektz> ah
<defektz> så är det.
<blippe> jag sitter just nu och använder en ful variant av aterm, mina aao blir antagligen fel, ska forsoka sluta anvande dem.
<blippe> Ezim: jag tycker fortfarande att en aldre variant av ubuntu ar vart att prova.
<gusnan> blippe, en som man inte får säkerhetsuppdateringar till längre? Är det värt att prova?
<defektz> aterm är väl aftersteps terminal va?
<swecarp> Ezim:  kena
<blippe> gusnan: visa en bug med sakerhetsuppdatering pa launchpad som ar applicerbar pa 6.06 men som inte blivit rattad i 6.06 pga supporttidsslut?
<defektz> ∙ prick
<Ezim> swecarp: kena.
<phnom> Morrn
<gusnan> blippe, jag tycker bara det känns rätt konstigt att rekommendera en dist som inte har nån "officiell" support längre.
<phnom> gusnan: Tja, vissa gillar php, vissa gillar att bli piskade av en jätte i blöja, andra gillar gamla distar.
<gecko> Jag är väldigt nöjd med min nya laptop som jag körde in 12.10 i
<gecko> Jag är faktiskt lite förvånad att det funkar så bra
<gecko> En alpha brukar vara ganska buggig
<Ezim> gecko: riktigt trevligt att ta del av.
<blippe> gusnan: jag tycker det ar konstigare att rekommendera beta-versioner. :D
<gecko> Ezim< Det funkar faktiskt väldigt bra med allt det som jag testat ännu
<gusnan> blippe, håller med, det är också rätt konstigt ja.. :)
<cHarNe2> Philip5: "nya" kde är rätt nice?
<gecko> Ezim< Att en alpha1 funkar så bra är ganska ovanligt
<Ezim> gecko: brukar stämma.
<Ezim> cHarNe2: väldigt nice.
<gecko> Ezim< Har du sett till lillgrabben?
<cHarNe2> vet nämligen inte om jag ska byta te nått nytt eller fortsätta med xfce4
<Ezim> gecko: han har ju bestämt sig bara vara on-topic
<Ezim> cHarNe2: heja heja kde!
<Ezim> :)
<gecko> Ezim< Jo men för det kan man väl visa sin närvaro :)
<gecko> realubot< Jag har ett problem
<Ezim> cHarNe2: jag har efter boot, med diverse widget, virtuella skrivbord, massa effekter med kwin samt andra processer igång runt 320 mb i ram.
<cHarNe2> Ezim: blääää
<Ezim> gecko: ju, det kan man. han kanske är lite sur.
<Ezim> cHarNe2: :) det är ju bra.
<cHarNe2> nae, nu blev jag äcklad
<Ezim> haha
<cHarNe2> virtuella skrivbord är ok
<cHarNe2> och conky, men allt annat e bloat :P
<gecko> Ezim< Sur över vaddå?
<Ezim> cHarNe2: använde aktiviteter om du föredrar det.
<cHarNe2> alf+f2 :)
<Ezim> gecko: realubot har ju sin skara här som inte vill se honom här.
<Ezim> cHarNe2: krunner rules. :)
<cHarNe2> nae, ska stannar nog vid xfce4 ;)
<gecko> Ezim< Det är för mig en gåta. Han hjälper ju till väldigt mycket
<Ezim> cHarNe2: gör så. om du trivs mest med xfce.
<cHarNe2> ahh, jag gör nog det ;)
<Ezim> gecko: ja, du. finns ju medlemmar här som fortfarande ser honom som troll.
<cHarNe2> gmrun rules, btw
<Ezim> även om de själva inte gör någon nytta
<gecko> Ezim< Jo det är mycket märkligt beteende. Mig har då hjälpt många gånger. Och det är jag tacksam över
<Ezim> gecko: det kommer han säkert göra i fortsättningen också.
<gecko> Ezim< Jo säkert. För han är en tillgång vad gäller support. Lika som även du är
<phnom> Den med mest outnyttjat RAM när hen dör vinner!
<gecko> Undrar om fingeravtrycksinkänning funkar i ubuntu?
<gecko> Alltså att man loggar in med sitt fingeravtryck
<gecko> Men spela roll egentligen. Jag bara ser att det finns i denna laptop
<Ezim> gecko: https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/fingerprint-gui
<gecko> Jag tror jag orkar skriva mitt lösenord :)
<cHarNe2> sådär, då finns det inga windows i lägenheten :)
<gecko> Ezim< Verkar jobbigt att få till :) Men tack för länken
<cHarNe2> 3x arhclinux överallt :)
<Ezim> gecko: lsusb
<Ezim> kolla om den finns med listan. finns det, så är det bara lägga till ppa.
<Ezim> cHarNe2: vad är arch för något? :)
<cHarNe2> Ezim: bästa dist någonsin! :)
<Ezim> cHarNe2: enligt?
<phnom> \o/
<cHarNe2> ingen magi och konstiga saker som händer utan att man är medveten om hur det funkar :P
<cHarNe2> Ezim: enligt mig :)
<phnom> Och mig.
<Ezim> cHarNe2: okej. smaken är ju som baken.
<cHarNe2> pacman <3
<Ezim> pacman är dock nice
<gecko> Ezim< Det fanns ett helt gäng verksamma :)
<Ezim> gecko: ja, dock ska ju 1 av dessa :) vara för fingeravtryckningen
<defektz> archlinux knäcker.
<defektz> :D
<cHarNe2> enda problemen jag haft var med alla nya nycklar dom bråkar men, det är säkert bra men vem fan bryr sig?
<phnom> cHarNe2: Det var ju inte så mycket med det.
<Ezim> defektz: tss... det vet du själv är lögn.. :)
<defektz> Ezim: du är en lögn :)
<Ezim> defektz: är jag en lögn? :)
<cHarNe2> phnom: nee, men det tar sån tid att generera sin master, fanns nån grej man kunde köra i bakgrunden. kommer inte håg vad det var dock :P
<phnom> cHarNe2: Facerolla tangentbordet för lite entropi så går det snabbare.
<defektz> det fanns någon nyckel generator plugin greja för stumpwm
<defektz> för entropi.
<defektz> rökpauz
<gecko> Ezim< Jodå det fanns med
<cHarNe2> phnom: fick nån bra oneliner, "cat /dev/random > /dev/null" eller nått
<Ezim> gecko: kör på.
<gecko> Ezim< Jag testar så får man vetskap :)
<Ezim> gecko: heja heja.
<Ezim> swecarp: kena.
<swecarp> swecarp:  kena
<gecko> Ezim< Programmet funkar. Men vill inte känna igen mitt finger ännu. Men tids  nog
<swecarp> gecko:  ny dator eller
<gecko> swecarp< Ja hellt rätt. Och när är det 12.10 som gäller
<gecko> *nu är det
<swecarp> ezim jag letar efter en plasmoid för pastebin hadde den i kubuntu
<Ezim> swecarp: finns... sök med apper
<Ezim> alla plasmoid du önskar finns
<swecarp> ok
<Ezim> kdeplasma-addons kanske är en bra start :)
<swecarp> tror jag hittade den
<gecko> Men jag måste erkänna en några små saker int är helt i sin ording ännu i 12.10. Men det ger sig snart
<swecarp> japp nu fins den
<gecko> Nu måste jag pyssla med en del annat ett tag
<swecarp> gecko:  ha det så trevligt
<PsynoKhi0> hej
<PsynoKhi0> jag har precis uppgraderat grafikkortet (Gigabyte HD7770, dvi + hdmi + 2st mini displayport) och nu har jag inget ljud i precise, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1041246/
<Markk> Dumt att köra AMD/ATI i Ubuntu.
<Ezim> nejdå... inte als
<Ezim> *alls
<Philip5> Ezim: du som alltid är först med det senaste. har du testat kde 4.9 Beta2 än?
<Ezim> Philip5: nee.. jag låter dig göra det
<Philip5> inte förrän stable
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<swecarp> Philip5:  tack
<Philip5> läget?
<swecarp> rätt bra själv då
<Philip5> jodå, kollar på fotboll och fick avbryta testandet av mina fotogrejer jag fick på posten idag för det
<Philip5> swecarp: Ezim och jag tänkte låta dig testa kde 4.9 beta2 först så vi får veta hur stabilt det är ;)
<swecarp> tack för den Philip5  vill inte ha mer problem
<Philip5> hehe, har du problem nu då?
<swecarp> inte mer än jag hadde innan troligtvis gjorde jag ett frl vid instalationen men det går ju att fixa
<Philip5> jag har nog inget direkt problem nu vad jag kan komma på
<Ezim> Philip5: :) ditt ppa är rena betan.
<Philip5> Ezim: pfff
<defektz> realubot: köpte en trådlös skrivare. funkar direkt. jag är fan bäst.
<einand> realubot: jag gör mycket
<einand> realubot: idag gjorde jag reklamfilm
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<realubot> defektz: Vilken skrivare, länk? Fungerar den utan proprietära drivrutiner från tillverkaren?
<Ezim> om swecarp
<Ezim> *pm
<kodein> pm alla i kanalen
<hexabit> kodein: har du pm:at alla? :)
<kodein> hexabit: missade jag dig?
<hexabit> kodein: Ja! snyft!! :)
<kodein> f'låt
<hexabit> kodein: Lugnt :)
<hexabit> kodein: Trodde jag hade strul med irssi eller nått :)
<hexabit> kodein: eller så har jag strul för jag får inget pm..
#ubuntu-se 2012-06-15
<K350> Vilken är det bästa, starkaste krypto systme för linux?
<blippe> K350 det om;jligt att berätta vilket som är bäst förrän de allihop blivit hackade. :P
<Barre> blippe: heheh... helt rätt... och nästan filosofiskt =)
<Haffe> En fisk.
<blippe> Vad hette den där sjukdomen som alla fick i ett område i norra sverige som det stod så jävla mycket om i tidningarna tills det visade sig vara något psykosomatisk och så blev alla snabbt friska?
<einand> själv kör jag AES
<einand> eller RTS
<einand> glömt
<einand> den där som alla moderna cpuer har hårdvarustöd för iaf
<blippe> rot13?
<blippe> xor 0 ?
<blippe> Har inte alla moderna x86-cpu:er stöd för rot13 borde de skaffa det!
<einand> realubot: ost
<kodein> blippe: "kristendom"
<blippe> kodein: jag gissar att folk fortfarande är drabbade av det.
<gecko> En ny intressant dag att ta del av
<Markk> Jag sitter i en kristen kanal.
<Markk> Kanske intressant.
<Markk> Ganska*
<antii> :P
<antii> Markk: Oi
<Markk> Oi antii
<einand> är väl snarare så att en lite del av processorn är degikerade till detta ändamål, vilket gör den grymt snabb på just detta
<Markk> Kristendom?
<einand> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/architecture-and-technology/advanced-encryption-standard--aes-/data-protection-aes-general-technology.html
<blippe> Markk: uri ?
<Markk> URI?
<blippe> Markk: till 10.12 Markk! Jag sitter i en kristen kanal.
<Markk> Jaha
<Markk> Nej.
<blippe> tsk-tsk-tsk
<einand> universum rular inget
<christoffer> vilken grupp i Ubuntu 12.04 är det som är admin gruppen? ...både "admin" och "sudo" är ju kvar
<christoffer> skulle inte någon av de bort?
<maxjezy> jag surfa på en suspekt sida och fick fram en exe fönster i panelen
<maxjezy> ska det kunna hända i linux?
<christoffer> mjo, visst går det...javascript klarar rätt mycket
<christoffer> vad syftar du på med "exe fönster"?
<blippe> finns det inte ett litet gulligt program för att snabbt göra virtuella maskiner?
<HakanS> blippe: Du har en förteckning här: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualMachines
<HakanS> blippe: Om något av programmen är litet och gulligt vet jag inte. ;)
<blippe> finns det en talande kanain är det en dead giveaway.
<blippe> Ok, jag borde kanske vara mer tydlig. Jag tror ett nyckelord i det jag letar efter är "provisioning".
<Haffe> kaanait?
<blippe> testdrive var det jag letade efter.
<blippe> Haffe: ?
<Haffe> blippe: Du vet vad Kaanans land är för något i bibeln?
<blippe> men, när och var blev kaanait en del av samtalet?
<Haffe> När du började prata om en talande kanain.
<blippe> bah!
<blippe> Jag kan inte "connect to server..." till en windows utdelning (i en domän) med nautilus. Var gång låser jag kontot, men exakt samma uppgifter med mount.cifs fungerar varje gång. Vad kan jag ha gjort fel?
<blippe> Jag slår vad om att det har med dnsmasq att göra.
<defektz> hur är det o köra nfs över wifi?
<gecko> Solen skiner på balkongen och jag med den
<gecko> Utbringar en skål för min nya laptop och ubuntu 12.10
<Ezim> gecko: hur gick det med fingeravtryckningen?
<gecko> Ezim< Jo själva programmet gick fint att få in. Men det vill inte känna igen mina fingrar
<Ezim> gecko: klumpiga fingrar... kanske behövs lite pill för få den igång :P
<gecko> Ezim< Tids nog så fixar det sig. Kanske måste ta och tvätta mig :)
<gecko> Men det är ju inte julafton idag
<Ezim> gecko: :P lol.
<K350> Tips på verktyg för stark kryptering av filer?
<gecko> Aha. Nu finns wine 1.4 för 64-bitars i synaptic
<Haffe> SWIFFT är ett alterantiv.
 * spacebug- dammsög precis upp sin Alt-tangent :/  Får väl åka till mediamarkt när jag duschat
<blippe> spacebug-: flytta på 0-an på numpad:en?
<morten77> det går inte montera tillbaka tangenten igen?
<hexabit_mob> irc på Grönalund. Blir inte roligare än såhär ;)
<spacebug-> blippe: den är större och jag använder den. morten77 orkar / vill inte leta genom påsen. Dessutom va det rätt skabbigt så det kanske behövdes ett nytt ;)
<morten77> jag inser när jag tittar ner på mitt tangentbord att det kanske är dags att ta loss alla tangenttopparna och tvätta dem
<morten77> det verkar som de tangenterna man använder minst som är lortigast?
<blippe> defektz: har du testat ?
<morten77> numlock, * på numeriska, '`-tangenten, §, capslock, och windowstangenterna ...
<realubot> K350: gpg
<realubot> K350: eller truecrypt.
<realubot> K350: Använd ett starkt lösenord: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Haffe> Glubb glubb.
<defektz> blippe: vad?
<defektz> det var inget fatta nu. nej jag har inte testat över wifi.
<defektz> inte vad jag kan minnas iaf.
<K350> realubot: Ska kolla in trcrypt :-)
<blippe> nfs+wifi !
<blippe> och nu läser jag vad du skrev :D
<K350> rgrep -l <- vilken killer-hit! :-)
<defektz> blippe: ska testa nu.
<defektz> :)
<defektz> blippe: funkar bra
<defektz> laptoppen har wifi anslutet till rojtern. och denna tp
<defektz> snabbare än vad jag trodde
<defektz> ok streama film gick sådär
<blippe> defektz: vilken version av nfs?
<blippe> 2,3 eller 4?
<blippe> prova tre om du inte redan har.
<defektz> hmm ska kolla
<defektz> v4
<realubot> K350: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrueCrypt
<speedxco1e> Hej min ubuntuvänner. Varför kan man fortfarande köra ls, om man raderar katalogen som man är i enligt pwd. T.ex. rm -r ../katalogen_jag_ar_i_enligt_pwd
<kodein> ls använder readdir(3). readdir(3) arbetar på inode-nivå. inoden finns kvar även fast katalogen är borttagen.
<kodein> det är min teori i alla fall.
<K350> Python var ju riktigt kul. Lite BASIC vibbar
<K350> Skulle vara trevligt med ett CUI IDE i stil med Borlands turbo grejjer..finns ngt sånt för Linux?
<Haffe> CUI ide?
<K350> Ja?
<coobra> ne?
<K350> 1
<einand> 14:53:10 [freenode] -mrmist(~mrmist@freenode/staff/pdpc.active.mrmist)- [Global Notice] - Our services upgrade is scheduled for 2PM UTC on Saturday.  We expect
<einand>           services to be unavailable for up to an hour, so please plan your channel management accordingly. Thanks for flying freenode!
<defektz> det fanns en del här ja https://sites.google.com/site/mydebiansourceslist/
<gecko> Frid över kanalen. För den verkat ha dött
<Haffe> Det är fredag kväll.
<Haffe> Det är sommar.
<maxjezy> funkar inte playdeb filer för mint?
<maxjezy> fick fel att en fil inte kunde hittas eller hämtas
<maxjezy> "Could not find package 'stuntrally'."
<christoffer> Någon mer som har problem med hackande bild och ljud på tv4?
<morten77> christoffer: websidor eller tv?
<christoffer> TV....hackade rätt mycket men nu är det löst
<christoffer> var något med sändningen
<christoffer> rätt som det var så fungerade allting
<morten77> jag har inget problem med hackande bild och ljud på tv4/tv6 - det är ingen bild alls :-)
<christoffer> :P
<christoffer> Nu är frågan om jag ska gå och köpa chips eller ej
<morten77> ta cykeln istället. cykla iväg och köp lite akrylchips :-)
<morten77> nyttigt och närande
<blippe> NÃ¥n som ska vara med quickly competition?
<einand> blippe: det är?
<blippe> Ubuntu App showdown.
<blippe> man får en t-shirt :D
<blippe> http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/
<blippe> Gör en app i python (fast kanske inte) med quickly (eller inte) under tre veckor (kommer det kravet stå kvar, spääänande)...
<blippe> Man kan vinna två datorer från System76 eller sex mobilder från nokia (n9, den "döda" mobilplattformen).
<blippe> oh, och alla får en t-shirt.
<einand> en t-shirt hade förstås vart coolt. Vad skall man koda?
<blippe> einand: grejen är att du ska göra något till en ppa, och twittra lite så det syns att ubuntu är tufft. och fylla på med nya programmerare då givetvis.
<blippe> kraven är extremt flytande.
<einand> så man kan koda ett random twitter program som skriker ut reklam för ubuntu och lägga in det i ppa
<blippe> jepp, då får du en t-shirt, men antagligen inteen skittelefon och absolut inte en bärbar dator.
<einand> bärbar dator har jag, skittelefon lika så
<einand> men äger inten t-shirt
<blippe> då är vi i samma sits, ska vi tävla så det blir något gjort?
<einand> blippe: gärna, om det inte vart så att jag just nu var upptagen med att koda nått annat
<blippe> jag har dessutom just den skittelefonen de lottar ut.
<blippe> einand: bah!
<einand> jag köpt mig en Motorola Defy Mini 995kronors android
<einand> fungerar skit fint
<einand> ip67 säker
<blippe> jag var tvungen att leka med en hexeditor för att webbläsaren ska fungera som den ska.
<blippe> (fast det är väl kanske egentligen mest googles fel).
<einand> vad gjorde du då
<einand> själv är jag små sur at min inte går att roota än så länge
<blippe> G+ (+twitter, facebook etc etc etc) godkänner givetvis n9:ans ua, men alla andra googletjänster skrattar bara åt den.
<einand> ok
<einand> elakt
<blippe> tja, g+ är väl lite desperata?
<Nafallo> hmm. backups
<christoffer> tur att man hör grannen när det bli mål
<christoffer> så kan man göra bättre saker för sig när det inte är så intressant att titta på matchen
<blippe> sååå, hur går det?
<blippe> 1-1? 2-1?
<christoffer> 2 - 1
<christoffer> precis
<christoffer> till sverige
<christoffer> nu är det roligt att titta =)
<blippe> fuck, I am good!
<coobra> christoffer: va ?
<toothbrish> sweden is winnig:P
<christoffer> 2 - 2
<toothbrish> goal
<toothbrish> walcott
<toothbrish> i bet there will be more goals in this match:P
<christoffer> =)
<toothbrish> is sweden in a football frenzy now?
<christoffer> nah
<coobra> bajs
<coobra> ge sverige en vinst
<toothbrish> christoffer not so popular there?
<christoffer> toothbrish, it's popular but due to the loss in the first game
<toothbrish> christoffer if they win tonight they still have a chance to go through
<christoffer> yea
<toothbrish> i see a lot of fans in yellow in the stadium
<christoffer> yea but for from frenzy I would say
<christoffer> not just yet =)
<toothbrish> maybe if they'll make it to the next level
<toothbrish> goal is coming
<toothbrish> or not
<christoffer> =)
<toothbrish> what is the greatest achievement of sweden in past tournaments?
<toothbrish> have they ever made it past the group stages?
<Haffe> Bronze in the world championships -94.
<toothbrish> nice
<toothbrish> wow
<toothbrish> that was close
<toothbrish> what about the euro Haffe?
<Haffe> Silver in the world chamionship -58.
<toothbrish> what is world championship?
<toothbrish> not world cup right?
<blippe> Yeah, we are awesome!
<Haffe> toothbrish: Yes, the world cup.
<toothbrish> wow
<toothbrish> really 3rd place in 94?
<toothbrish> thats incredible.
<Haffe> Made it to semi-finals in the europ cup 1992.
<toothbrish> really
<Haffe> Won the gold in the summer olympics 1948.
<toothbrish> I never knew they had so many great achievements
<toothbrish> most accomplished team from scandinavia?
<toothbrish> wow
<toothbrish> 3-2
<christoffer> =/
<toothbrish> wow
<toothbrish> great assist
<toothbrish> too fast
<Haffe> toothbrish: Denmark won the euro cup once.
<toothbrish> i think bronze in wc > eurocup
<toothbrish> Haffe when was that?
<Haffe> 1992.
<toothbrish> weird
<toothbrish> denmark looks good so far in this tournament
<toothbrish> do you hate them?:P
<blippe> toothbrish: no we just trash them for being racists. and for having cheaper beer than us.
<Haffe> Me?
<toothbrish> blippe trash them for being racist? lol thats quite racist isnt it?
<blippe> toothbrish: probably. Except we're too much alike.
<toothbrish> very little solidarity between different scandinavian nations I see
<blippe> toothbrish: even most nationalist think we scandinavian countries should join together.
<Haffe> We do?
<toothbrish> really..?
<toothbrish> then start doing slave-raids like the vikings?:D
<blippe> toothbrish: after today? To teach the brits? maybe :D
<toothbrish> is there monarchy over there?
<toothbrish> do you have a king?
<blippe> all of us except the finns.
<toothbrish> where do i apply? :D
<blippe> probably at the tax office...
<toothbrish> does your king live in a palace?
<blippe> toothbrish: several
<toothbrish> is he related to the queen on england?
<blippe> nah, she is the daughter of a nazi industrialist. or so they say.
<toothbrish> thats what they say about the queen of england: D
<Haffe> toothbrish: Yes.
<toothbrish> whats the connection?
<Haffe> Third cousin.
<toothbrish> sweet
<toothbrish> for how long has she been coronated for?
<blippe> mind you, she is the Queen of the Comminwelth!
<blippe> Commonwelth
<blippe> since the early fifties.
<toothbrish> indeed she is.
<toothbrish> what a save
<toothbrish> blippe the swedish queen has been coronated since the 50s?
<blippe> the Queen of the Commonwelth!
<toothbrish> I mean the Swedish monarch, how long has she/he been in charge?
<blippe> the swedish queen was probably coronated around '76.
<toothbrish> ah
<toothbrish> and who is the heir?
<Haffe> To what?
<toothbrish> the swedish crown
<blippe> to the throne of course!
<blippe> Crown Princess Victoria.
<blippe> The Duchess of the VisiGoths :D
<toothbrish> How does the general public feel about its monarchy?
<toothbrish> is it loved?
<blippe> sadly, yes.
<toothbrish> its seen as part of tradition?
<toothbrish> almost on par with religion to some extent?
<blippe> toothbrish: you're talking about sweden.
<toothbrish> i am
<blippe> we love icecream and soda pop more than we dare say anything positive about religion.
<toothbrish> oh i understand I just mean is the love for the monarchy almost religious in a sense?
<blippe> the crown princess gave birth to a little kid a few months ago. There was a frenzy.
<toothbrish> future king:P
<blippe> i am not sure, it might be a future queen.
<blippe> Estelle sounds like the name of a girl.
<toothbrish> what kind of authority and power does the monarchy hold in modern day sweden?
<blippe> first: he is above the law, second: he starts the riksdag every year and he makes panties go magically *poof*
<toothbrish> above the law in what way?
<toothbrish> Do you have to pledge alligence to the King in certain situations in life?
<blippe> toothbrish: no.
<toothbrish> For instance when the English join the military they have to pledge alliegence to the queen
<blippe> toothbrish: no, according the swedish law since the seventies the title "king" is mostly for show.
<toothbrish> Do they have an especially reserved budget ?
<toothbrish> part of the nation's budget
<toothbrish> to sustain the monarchy
<blippe> yeah.
<toothbrish> Interesting system.
<toothbrish> Is he (the King) perceived as a sort of everyone's grandfather?
<blippe> no
<toothbrish> What is he portrayed as then?
<blippe> a clown who likes fast cars and fast women.
<toothbrish> :/
<toothbrish> thats quite sad
<toothbrish> Is he not married?
<blippe> yes.
<toothbrish> Yet het is renowned for dating multiple women?
<toothbrish> he's*
<toothbrish> Isnt fornication frowned upon in sweden?
<johanbr> well, it's not quite out in the open, but there's been many rumours
<blippe> not when there is clowns involved.
<blippe> everybody loves clowns
<johanbr> he also sometimes gets confused about where he is and makes silly political comments
<toothbrish> a bit senile?
<blippe> nah, if he is senile he has been so since before he turned 30.
<spacebug-> jag har ett nytt tangentbord med lite extraknappar på men jag går inte ubuntu att se alla. Alla utom tre funkar out of the box. xev ser inget heller. Vad kan jag prova härnäst?
<spacebug-> Det är ett Logitech Illuminated Keyboard
<blippe> spacebug-: kan du inte bara ta loss altgr-tangenten och klistra fast den ístället för den du dammsög upp på den gamla?
<spacebug-> blippe: hehe nä
<blippe> xev ser absolut ingenting?
<spacebug-> nej inte på de tre knapparna
<blippe> spacebug-: snygg.
<blippe> enligt linuxlookup ska det gå att pilla iordning de sista i system - preferencse - keyboard shortcuts, men de är inte särdeles specifika.
<spacebug-> hum
<spacebug-> den känner inte av de där heller
<johanbr> spacebug-, prova köra cat på lämplig fil i /dev/input/by-path/ och tryck på knapparna som evdev inte ser
<johanbr> kanske bättre med hd än cat
<toothbrish> how do you say cheers in swedish?
<blippe> skål
<Ezim> återigen besviken
<Ezim> tappar en ledning
<Ezim> sk-t
<spacebug-> johanbr: den ser en till
<blippe> spacebug-: är det där ett sånt däringatangentbord som inte funkar i bios?
<spacebug-> blippe: inte provat så jag vet inte
<ibm> spacebug visst var det du som sa till mig om no-ip
<blippe> testa och berätta sedan för mig om jag ska köpa ett jag oxå.
<johanbr> spacebug-, ok, då syns den på hårdvarunivå iaf... men hur man får X att se den (och vad man gör åt de som inte syns) vet jag inte
<spacebug-> ibm: nej det va inte jag
<ibm> Ezim det kanske var du
<spacebug-> johanbr: ja en knappt till syns ju där iaf men fortfarande två som inte syns ens där. Jaja det är inget stort bekymmer men det vore ju kul om det kunde gå att binda även de tre knapparna till nått
<ibm> vet någon här hur man kan använder no-ip
<ibm> vet någon här hur man kan använda no-ip
<blippe> ibm: de låter dig som har dynamiskt tilldelad ip skicka små "tjena" till dem och då pekar de om en domän till det ip:t som paketen kom ifrån.
 * spacebug- läser i ett forum nu att andra har problem med precis samma keys iaf.. läser vidare
<ibm> blippe jag har programmet och inloggningen men under host vet jag inte hur jag ska göra
<johanbr> nån fler som har problem med att unity ibland slumpmässigt skyfflar runt fönster bland workspaces?
<spacebug-> verkar som kerneln inte stödjer dessa men det inlägget va ju från 2010 och han körde 8.04
<ibm> blippe t. ex. MX Record vad är den till för
<johanbr> har alltid mina terminaler på workspace 1, men ibland dyker de upp på andra workspaces
<blippe> ibm: för epost, det kör du inte om du inte har fast ip.
<ibm> blippe jag har DHCP alltså (dynamisk ip adress)
<blippe> ibm: eller du pekar inte mx mot en host som ligger på fast ip, du kan mycket väl låta en annan tjänst ta hand om din epost. Det måste dock mottagarservern ställas in för att göra, så det är inte bara peka mx mot gmail och tro att det kommer låsa sig.
<blippe> ibm: jepp. LÃ¥t mx vara
<blippe> ibm: om du inteköper google apps.
<blippe> eller motsvarande tjänst.
<ibm> blippe jag vill kunna använda no-ip för att ha tillgång till min t. ex.  hemsida och kunna styra datorn via internet från andra ställen
<blippe> hur långt har du kommit?
<ibm> blippe alltså en dator använda den som en server för hemsidan och en annan eller båda två för att kunna styra den via internet från andra ställen
<ibm> inte så långt
<blippe> vad har du skaffat dig för hostname?
<blippe> ibm: om du tittar på deras guide, var har du fastnat http://www.no-ip.com/getting_started.php ?
<ibm> detta ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org
<blippe> om du går till http://ifconfig.me/ip vad står det där?
<ibm> blippe jag har kollat där men förstår inte
<blippe> frågan var: var har du fastnat?
<blippe> hur långt kan du läsa och vara med på banan?
<blippe> och vad står det om du går till http://ifconfig.me/ip ?
<ibm> det står bara så 92.32.117.50
<blippe> toppen.
<ibm> är det ok
<ibm> vad menar du
<blippe> du vet vi att du ställt in det så värdena är korrekta åtminstone så länge (kanske längre) du har samma ip.
<blippe> Nästa steg är att kontrollera så att du ställt in no-ip-klienten.
<ibm> den uppdateras alltså ändra automatisk eller
<ibm> ok hur gör man
<blippe> själva meningen är at du ska ha en liten att som berättar för no-ip att du bytt ipadress.
<ibm> det sker väl automatisk
<blippe> ibm, på den datorn som ska stå på dygnet runt, har du installerat paketet no-ip från ubuntu-förråden?
<ibm> blippe ja den är redan installerat
<blippe> ibm, då är du färdigt med no-ip.
<ibm> blippe men hur får jag tillgång till datorn
<blippe> vad du har att pilla med sen är att se till att förfrågningar till din brandvägg/router/pryttel skickas vidare till din dator.
<blippe> det beror helt och hållet på vad du har för nätverksenhet längst ut på nätverket.
<blippe> den brukar gå att surfa till.
<blippe> om du kör kommandont "route -n" så finns det en rad "högt upp" (dvs bland de tre fyra om du har fler än så) som börjar med 0.0.0.0, det värdet efter detta (antaglige 192.168.1.1) är det interna ipnumret till din router.
<blippe> skriv in detta nummer i din webbläsare.
<blippe> titta i brandväggsinställningarna och aktivare portforward på de portar du vill ha in till din server mot serverns ip-adress. Testa gärna med några högra portnummer (runt 12345 t.ex) för att kontrollera att din isp inte försöker stoppa dig från att ha för kul.
<ibm> min router ger ut alltid samma ip till varje dator t. ex. en får 192.168.1.2 och sen den sista ändras till .3 .4 5 jag har ställt in den så
<blippe> ibm hur går det?
<blippe> ibm: excellent.
<blippe> så, portforwards, spelar vi boll?
<ibm> så jag får inget ip konflikt
<blippe> det är helt underbart. men, portforwards?
<ibm> men jag förstår inte riktigt vad du menar med det du skrev ovan där
<blippe> om portforwards gissar jag?
<blippe> du kan ställa in din router att trafik utifrån på en viss port ska skickas vidare till en datorn på det interna nätverket. Det heter portforwards. Du måste aktivera detta i din router.
<ibm> blippe ja bl. a. vad ska jag göra nu
<ibm> blippe var nånstans ska jag kolla under vilken huvudgrupp jag har en netgear
<blippe> netgear har inte en och samma interface för sina produkter och även om du listar vilken produkt du har så skulle jag fortfarande inte veta.
<ibm> blippe är det det här Port Forwarding / Port Triggering
<ibm> blippe Service Name är ftp ska det vara det
<blippe> ftp är port 21.
<blippe> plus lite mer, ftp är ett ganska stökigt protokoll.
<ibm> blippe men annars om jag använder webbläsarens port t. ex. 8080 är den väl inte blockerat den går väl att använda
<blippe> ibm: det borde gå, ja.
<ibm> blippe då behöver jag inte göra några ändringar i routern eller
<ibm> blippe men annars om jag använder webbläsarens port t. ex. 8080 är den väl inte blockerat den går väl att använda
<ibm> blippe då behöver jag inte göra några ändringar i routern eller
<blippe> det ska inte krävas mer än portforward i routern, sen måste givetvis serverns tjänster använda portarna som trafiken skickas till.
<ibm> blippe om jag tar ett screenshot för att visa vad de står var kan jag lägga den så du ser
<ibm> blippe om jag tar ett screenshot för att visa vad det står var kan jag lägga den så du ser
<ibm> blippe om jag tar ett screenshot för att visa vad det står var kan jag lägga den så att du kan se den
<blippe> imgur ?
<ibm> vad är länken dit
<ibm> där det inte krävs någon medlemskap
<toothbrish> Finished new painting
<toothbrish> http://s17.postimage.org/oymvabf8d/nam_16.jpg
<toothbrish> its acrylic on panel, 180cm by 120cm
<toothbrish> opinions?
<blippe> ibm http://lmgtfy.com/?q=imgur&l=1
<blippe> toothbrish: it is not for me.
<toothbrish> its not for everyone:P
<blippe> nighty night!
<ibm> blippe här får du länken http://imgur.com/N1hDw
<toothbrish> night
<ibm> night
<K350> ibm: Natti natti :-)
<ibm> finns det någon annan här vaken som kan hjälpa
<ibm> K350 har du lust att hjälpa
<realubot> ibm: Vad är problemet?
<K350> ibm: Vad behöver du hjälp med?
<ibm> realubot var det du som sa till mig om no-ip
<K350> ibm: jepp
<realubot> ibm: Ja.
<K350> Det är ju bara realubot här som svarar på frågor
<K350> alla andra idlar
<ibm> realubot jag har den installerat på datorn och är registrerat på deras hemsida också nu vill jag kunna använda min dator som en server och min andra dator eller båda två kunna styra de från internet från ett annat ställe jag måste ändra inställningar i routern enligt blippe vet inte riktigt vad men här får du http://imgur.com/N1hDw
<morten77> K350: jag kan svara på frågor också om du vill :-)
<realubot> ibm: Svårt att svara på vad du ska ändra på när man inte vet vad problemet är.
<K350> morten77: lol
<K350> ibm: förmodligne måste du öppna någon port
<ibm> realubot jag vet inte hur jag kan få access till min dator från nätet
<K350> ibm: no-ip har ju en guide. Har du provat att följa den?
<realubot> ibm: Du måste ju installera opsenssh-server.
<realubot> *openssh-server
<morten77> nu har jag ingen aning om vad ni pratat om iofs hehe. vilken port man ska öppna i routern? hmm... det måste väl stå på wikipedia kanke vilken port ssh använder
<K350> ibm: Får att kunna ansluta till den datorn behöver du köra någonslags server på den
<K350> ibm: sudo apt-get install -y openssh-server
<morten77> annars har jag alltid älskat den totala osäkerheten med ren telnet
<ibm> är openssh-server grafisk jag vill helst ha grafiskt
<K350> ibm: nej
<realubot> ibm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<realubot> ibm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<realubot> morten77: ssh använder 22 som standard men man uppmanas att byta till port för att försvåra brute force.
<K350> ibm: har du fysisk access til den datro du vill köra server på?
<realubot> *till en annan port
<morten77> ah, ja det kan ju vara en bra idé förståss
<K350> ibm: har du den datorn du vill köra serve rpå hemma hos dig?
<ibm> ja det har jag
<K350> ibm: och du vill komma åt dne fårn dxin andra dator hemma?
<ibm> det är den jag vill använda som server för min hemsida och även kunna styra den från nätet
<K350> ibm: vill du att hemsidna ska vara publik?
<realubot> ibm: Du behöver Apache, PHP och MySQL. Dessutom behöver du openssh-server för att gjärransluta till servern.
<realubot> *fjärransluta
<K350> ibm: öppna terminalen och kör : sudo apt-get install -y openssh-server
<ibm> K350 hemsidan kan vi komma till senare eller en annan dag för att jag har frågor om wordpress
<ibm> vad är namnet till den i synaptic
<K350> ibm Det är absolut ingne mening med att installera openssh-server om du inte kan använda terminalen
<K350> ibm: om du med "fjärrsyra" menar att du bara ska lägga upp eller ta bort filer från webservern kan du installera en ftp-server istället. Den kan du ansluta till med ett grafiskt - GUI - program
<K350> ibm: eller iofs dukan ansluta med sftp om du har en ssh server..kom jag på
<K350> ibm: du ville köra wordpress. För att administera wordpress behöver du ingne fjärranslutning
<ibm> K350 jag vill ha något grafisk vad menar du
<K350> ibm: ska du bara administrera wordpress behöver du ingne fjärranslutning.
<K350> ibm: då räcker det med att installera apache, php och mysql som realubot  sa
<ibm> K350 jag har redan php och mysql
<realubot> Det är bra med ssh om man ska editera filer i WordPress, d.v.s. ändra i koden som bugger upp teman/plugins m.m. i WP.
<K350> för enkel hantering av MySQL databsen kan du installera phpmyadmin
<K350> realubot: Sant. Men imb vill ha ngt grafisk och kanske inte klarar av att hantera terminalen
<realubot> Men sftp fungerar fint för att komma åt WP-filer på servern. För sftp krävs ssh och openssh-server på servern.
<realubot> K350: Jag känner inte till något grafiskt gränssnitt för openssh-server.
<K350> realubot: inte jag heller..iofs går att köra x via ssh
<K350> realubot: men det är lite..marigt
<K350> en gogle-blogg kanske är enklare?
<realubot> K350: Man behöver inget GUI till openssh-server. Det är "bara" att konfigurera enligt guiden jag postade här ovanför och sedan ansluta med sftp i t.ex. Nautilus.
<realubot> openssh-server sköter sig självt när man har ändrat lite i inställningarna och skapat nycklar.
<realubot> Stängt av lösenordsinloggning, root-login, bytt port o.s.v.
<K350> realubot: Jag vet det. Det är ibm som pratar om att han vill ah gui grejjer
<realubot> ibm: Vad ska du ha hemsidan till?
<realubot> K350: Jag vet att du vet det. Jag berättar indirekt för ibm.
<ibm> jag redan en enkel tänkte ladda upp den från datorn och sen skapa en lite bättre
<ibm> jag har redan en enkel hemsida tänkte ladda upp den från datorn och sen skapa en lite bättre
<realubot> ibm: Du måste lära dig läsa på om hur du konfigurerar openssh-server, hur du installerar WordPress i Ubuntu Server och hur du använder dynamiska ip med tjänster som no-ip/dyn.
<realubot> *Du måste läsa på ...
<K350> ibm: Dessutom måste du köra dig hur du konfigurerar och sätte rpå MySQL databasen
<realubot> ibm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WordPress
<K350> ibm: eller ge ssh access till realubot :-)
<realubot> ibm: SÃ¥ installerar du WP i Ubuntu Server.
<realubot> ibm: Gör det i den här ordningen:
<realubot> 1. FÃ¥ no-ip att fungera ditt dynamiska ip.
<ibm> realubot jag har redan no-ip
<realubot> 2. Installera och konfigurera openssh-server.
<ibm> realubot den verkar ju funka
<realubot> 3. Installera WordPress.
<K350> hold your horse. Du behöver en databas frö att kunna installera wordpress
<ibm> realubot jag har redan installerat programmet wordpress men inte kunnat länka till datorn eller någon hemsida alltså inte själva inställningarna
<realubot> Står i guiden i Ubuntu Documentation att WP kräver LAMP (Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP)
<K350> ibm:  surfa in på http:datorns.ip.adress:80
<realubot> Så det är ju steget mellan steg 2 och 3 då.
<K350> ibm: enklast surfar du in på datorn lokala adress..alltås dne som börjar med 192.168...
<realubot> ibm: Hur har du installerat WP då?
<ibm> realubot och K350 vänta lite vad ska jag göra först
<K350> realubot: Hur installerade han wordpress utna databas?
<realubot> K350: Han kanske har databas. WP borde väl ha MySQL som beroende?
<K350> ibm: installera openssh-server och ge realubot acess..verkar ju enklast
<realubot> Och istallera MySQL om det inte är installerat?
<K350> ibm: och phpmyadmin för att sätta upp databasen
<ibm> realubot ja wordpress är installerat men inställningarna är ännu inte det
<realubot> Oavsett vilket så måste du installera WordPress genom att göra som K350 sa. Gå in på WP installationssida genom att ange localhost ... i en webbläsare.
<realubot> ibm: Detta står i guiden om WP (Ubuntu Documentation).
<K350> ibm:  du har väl installerat apache först?
<ibm> realubot och K350 ska jag installera openssh-server från synaptic heter den samma där
<K350> ibm: installera apache, php, mysql och openssh-server
<realubot> ibm: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<realubot> i Terminalen. SÃ¥ installeras ssh-servern.
<K350> ibm: eller sudo apt-get install -y openssh-server
<realubot> ibm: Men du får läsa på om hur du konfigurerar openssh-server för annars är risken stor att någon hackar hela din server.
<realubot> ibm: openssh-server ger ju full tillgång till din server över Internet.
<realubot> Så om du använder lösenord som login istället för nycklar och om lösenordet inte är tillräckligt starkt så finns risken att någon tar över hela servern.
<ibm> realubot och K350 det går inte att installera openssh-server det står openssh-server:
<ibm>  Beroende av: openssh-client men det kommer inte att installeras
<realubot> ibm: Konstigt.
<realubot> Är openssh-server verkligen beroende av ssh-client?
<ibm> realubot vad ska jag göra
<realubot> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.8), libcomerr2 (>= 1.01), libgssapi-krb5-2 (>= 1.8+dfsg), libkrb5-3 (>= 1.6.dfsg.2), libpam0g (>= 0.99.7.1), libselinux1 (>= 1.32), libssl0.9.8 (>= 0.9.8m-1), libwrap0 (>= 7.6-4~), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), debconf (>= 1.2.0) | debconf-2.0, openssh-client (= 1:5.8p1-1ubuntu3), upstart-job, libpam-runtime (>= 0.76-14), libpam-modules (>= 0.72-9), adduser (>= 3.9), dpkg (>= 1.9.0), lsb-base (>= 3.2-13
<realubot> Recommends: xauth, ssh-import-id
<realubot> Tydligen ...
<realubot> Finns inte openssh-client i 12.04?
<realubot> Vad är det här? Först fanns inte noip2 och nu verkar det inte att fungera att installera openssh-server i Ubuntu Server 12.04?
<K350> ibm: gjorde du som realubot sa?
<ibm> realubot ja det kommer du ihåg det är alltid något
<ibm> realubot ubuntu verkar bli sämre och ännu sämre
<K350> ibm: Innan du börjar med wordpress. Försäkra dig om du har allt det vi nämt installerat.
<K350> ibm: Installationen kommer inte att lyckas så länge du inte har allt annat installerat. apache, php, mysql ochopenssh-server
<ibm> realubot och K350 det går inte att installera openssh-server det står openssh-server:
<ibm>  Beroende av: openssh-client men det kommer inte att installeras
<realubot> ibm: Försökte du installera openssh-server med kommandot: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<realubot> i Terminalen?
<spacebug-> mhum..
<ibm> realubot ja både från terminalen och synaptic
<realubot> ibm: Jag vet inte varför det inte fungerar. :(
<realubot> Det borde fungera men men ...
<K350> ibm: skriv i terminalen -> sudo apt-get install -y openssh
<ibm> realubot och K350 jag kanske måste installera först openssh-client ska jag prova det
<realubot> ibm: Tja, testa.
<K350> ibm: det stod ju redan att openssh-client inte kommer installeras
<K350> men den är ju standard
<K350> realubot: eller är inte openssh-client standard?
<realubot> Varför är openssh-server beroende av openssh-client?
<realubot> PÃ¥ servern?
<K350> realubot: det är ngo openssh och openssl som spökar
<realubot> K350: Jo, ssh-kommandot fungerar ju utan att man behöver installera något på local machine.
<K350> ibm: provade du med -> sudo apt-get install -y openssh
<realubot> Package: openssh-client
<realubot> Priority: standard
<realubot> Det betyder väl att den ingår som standard i Ubuntu?
<K350> realubot: det ante mig
<realubot> apt-cache show openssh-client
<ibm> realubot och K350 ja nu gick det att installera båda två jag installerade först openssh-client
<K350> vad står det om du skriver -> whereis openssh-server i termnalen?
<realubot> ibm: Konfigurera openssh-server så här: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<ibm> realubot och K350 det står så här ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ whereis openssh-server i termnalen
<ibm> openssh-server:
<ibm> i:
<ibm> termnalen:
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<realubot> Följ guiden t.o.m. "Disable Forwarding". Glöm inte följa guiden som beskriver hur du skapar nycklar och ställer in rättigheter för .ssh.
<realubot> ibm: Du ska ju inte ha med "i terminalen".
<K350> well det sak nog vara sshd
<realubot> whereis openssh-server
<K350> whereis sshd
<K350> eller prova att ansluta till den för att se om den är igång
<ibm> realubot och K350 du har rätt skrev det fel
<K350> ibm:  i terminalen skriv -> ssh ditt_anvädarnamn@192.168.. och tryck enter. Byt ut 192.168 mot din lokala ip adress
<ibm> realubot och K350 det står så här ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ whereis openssh-server
<ibm> openssh-server:
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
#ubuntu-se 2012-06-16
<K350> ibm: det ska nog vara sshd
<realubot> ibm: Gör som K350 säger. Försök ansluta till servern istället med klienten ssh på datorn som du vill ansluta från till servern.
<K350> ibm:  skriv i terminalen -> ssh ibm@localhost
<realubot> ibm: Kör hostname -I i Terminalen på servern för att få ip till servern.
<K350> realubot: installerade han inte sshd på den lokala maskinen han sitter på nu?
<ibm> realubot och K350 vänta lite vad ska jag skriva först där
<realubot> K350: Jag uppfattar det som att han sitter på två maskiner?
<K350> ibm: installerade du openssh-server på dne dator du sitter på nu?
<ibm> realubot och K350 ja det gjorde jag
<realubot> ibm: Testa: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<K350> ibm: I så fall skriv då i terminalen -> ssh ibm@localhost
<K350> ibm: och se om du kan logga in
<K350> realubot: det är alltså datorn webservern ska vara på då?
<realubot> Men visst, ssh ... localhost på servern är ju enklast.
<realubot> K350: Jag tror det.
<ibm> realubot och K350 det står så här ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<ibm> [sudo] password for ibm:
<ibm> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<ibm> utility, e.g. service ssh restart
<ibm> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<ibm> Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) and then start(8) utilities,
<ibm> e.g. stop ssh ; start ssh. The restart(8) utility is also available.
<ibm> ssh stop/waiting
<ibm> ssh start/running, process 11682
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<realubot> ibm: Ok, kör: sudo service ssh restart
<realubot> Eller ... det verkar ju som om openssh-server körs nu.
<realubot> ibm: Har du datorn du ska ansluta från till servern där?
<realubot> ibm: Gör i.s.f. så här:
<ibm> realubot och K350 det står så här bm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo service ssh restart
<ibm> ssh stop/waiting
<ibm> ssh start/running, process 11710
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<realubot> 1. Kör: hostname -I
<realubot> på servern.
<realubot> 2. Kör ssh username@host:/home/username/
<K350> ibm: eller sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<realubot> på datorn som inte är servern. Där username är ditt användarnamn på servern och host är ip-numret du fick när du körde hostname -I på servern.
<ibm> realubot och K350 det är det här datorn jag vill använda som server
<realubot> K350: Nej? inte sshd?
<K350> realubot: uh, skulle han starta om servern..fick för mig det
<ibm> realubot och K350 alltså datorn jag använder nu för att chatta med er
<realubot> K350: Jo, men det gör man inte med /etc/init.d/sshd?
<realubot> K350: Utan med: /etc/init.d/ssh restart?
<realubot> Men det spelar ingen roll nu för servern körs.
<K350> realubot: dunno..jag brukar starta/stoppa gejjer i /etc/init.d/ ?
<ibm> realubot och K350 vad ska jag göra
<K350> ibm: logga in på ssh servern
<ibm> realubot och K350 hur då
<realubot> ibm: Testa K350 kommando nu: ssh -vvv username@localhost:/home/username
<realubot> K350: Jo, men ssh-servern startas/stoppas inte med sshd utan med ssh.
<realubot> Eller?
<ibm> realubot och K350 det står så här ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ ssh -vvv username@localhost:/home/username
<ibm> OpenSSH_5.9p1 Debian-5ubuntu1, OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012
<ibm> debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<ibm> debug1: /etc/ssh/ssh_config line 19: Applying options for *
<ibm> debug2: ssh_connect: needpriv 0
<ibm> ssh: Could not resolve hostname localhost:/home/username: Name or service not known
<K350> realubot: ..uhm..sshd är vääl sshd-eamon? eller äh strunt samma
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<K350> dameon
<K350> ibm: då har du pppget fle ip adress
<realubot> K350: Jag trodde också det förr men servern är bara /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<K350> realubot: Aha..ok...då vet man  :-)
<realubot> ibm: Har du bytt ut usernam mot ditt användarnamn på servern då?
<K350> ibm: gör som realubot sa för att kolla vilken ip adress server-datorn (där du installerat openssh-server) har
<ibm> realubot och K350 jag har inte bytt nåt jag vet inte riktigt vad jag gör vad ska jag skriva för att se det
<realubot> ibm: hostname -I
<K350> ibm: 1. kolla upp vilken lokal IP adress (brukar börja mexd 192.168...) datorn med ssh servenr har. 2. på den andra dator skriver du ssh användarnamn@server-datorns-ip-adress (byt tu användarmnamn mot ditt anvädnarnamn)
<realubot> ibm: Kör det här: ssh -vvv ibm@$(hostname -I):/home/ibm
<realubot> där ibm så klart ska bytas ut mot ditt användarnamn på servern.
<ibm> realubot och K350 jag förstår inte riktigt guiden länken du gav
<K350> Jag behövr någto att äta...brb.....
<realubot> ibm: Jag har gett dig många guider. Vilken? Den om att konfa openssh-sever?
<realubot> ibm: Hur som helst. Testa det här kommandot: ssh -vvv ibm@$(hostname -I):/home/ibm
<ibm> realubot och K350 förstår inte riktigt vad ni menar det är den här datorn jag vill använda som server
<realubot> ibm: Om du ska ansluta från en dator till en serverdator så måste du ju två datorer. Den dator som har openssh-server är den dator som ska vara server (d.v.s. ha LAMP installerat).
<realubot> Den andra datorn är t.ex. en laptop eller vad du nu har som dekstop-dator.
<ibm> realubot och K350 aha fast det är den här datorn jag vill använda som server och det är den jag chattar med er
<realubot> ibm: Mm. Testa att köra kommandot nu.
<ibm> realubot och K350 det står så här ~$ ssh -vvv ibm@$(hostname -I):/home/ibm
<ibm> OpenSSH_5.9p1 Debian-5ubuntu1, OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012
<ibm> debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<ibm> debug1: /etc/ssh/ssh_config line 19: Applying options for *
<ibm> debug2: ssh_connect: needpriv 0
<ibm> debug1: Connecting to 192.168.1.3 [192.168.1.3] port 22.
<ibm> debug1: Connection established.
<ibm> debug1: identity file /home/ibm/.ssh/id_rsa type -1
<ibm> debug1: identity file /home/ibm/.ssh/id_rsa-cert type -1
<ibm> debug1: identity file /home/ibm/.ssh/id_dsa type -1
<ibm> debug1: identity file /home/ibm/.ssh/id_dsa-cert type -1
<ibm> debug1: identity file /home/ibm/.ssh/id_ecdsa type -1
<ibm> debug1: identity file /home/ibm/.ssh/id_ecdsa-cert type -1
<ibm> debug1: Remote protocol version 2.0, remote software version OpenSSH_5.9p1 Debian-5ubuntu1
<ibm> debug1: match: OpenSSH_5.9p1 Debian-5ubuntu1 pat OpenSSH*
<ibm> debug1: Enabling compatibility mode for protocol 2.0
<ibm> debug1: Local version string SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.9p1 Debian-5ubuntu1
<ibm> debug2: fd 3 setting O_NONBLOCK
<ibm> debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT sent
<ibm> debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT received
<ibm> debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: ecdh-sha2-nistp256,ecdh-sha2-nistp384,ecdh-sha2-nistp521,diffie-hellman-group-exchange-sha256,diffie-hellman-group-exchange-sha1,diffie-hellman-group14-sha1,diffie-hellman-group1-sha1
<ibm> debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: ecdsa-sha2-nistp256-cert-v01@openssh.com,ecdsa-sha2-nistp384-cert-v01@openssh.com,ecdsa-sha2-nistp521-cert-v01@openssh.com,ssh-rsa-cert-v01@openssh.com,ssh-dss-cert-v01@openssh.com,ssh-rsa-cert-v00@openssh.com,ssh-dss-cert-v00@openssh.com,ecdsa-sha2-nistp256,ecdsa-sha2-nistp384,ecdsa-sha2-nistp521,ssh-rsa,ssh-dss
<ibm> debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr,arcfour256,arcfour128,aes128-cbc,3des-cbc,blowfish-cbc,cast128-cbc,aes192-cbc,aes256-cbc,arcfour,rijndael-cbc@lysator.liu.se
<ibm> debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr,arcfour256,arcfour128,aes128-cbc,3des-cbc,blowfish-cbc,cast128-cbc,aes192-cbc,aes256-cbc,arcfour,rijndael-cbc@lysator.liu.se
<ibm> debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: hmac-md5,hmac-sha1,umac-64@openssh
<ibm> ebug2: kex_parse_kexinit:
<ibm> debug2: kex_parse_kexinit:
<ibm> debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: first_kex_follows 0
<ibm> debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: reserved 0
<ibm> debug2: mac_setup: found hmac-md5
<ibm> debug1: kex: server->client aes128-ctr hmac-md5 none
<ibm> debug2: mac_setup: found hmac-md5
<ibm> debug1: kex: client->server aes128-ctr hmac-md5 none
<ibm> debug1: sending SSH2_MSG_KEX_ECDH_INIT
<ibm> debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_KEX_ECDH_REPLY
<ibm> debug1: Server host key: ECDSA d0:59:1c:51:2d:58:56:ec:dd:98:bb:5a:17:cb:1e:4d
<ibm> The authenticity of host '192.168.1.3 (192.168.1.3)' can't be established.
<ibm> ECDSA key fingerprint is d0:59:1c:51:2d:58:56:ec:dd:98:bb:5a:17:cb:1e:4d.
<ibm> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?
<realubot> Skriv yes
<realubot> och tryck Enter
<ibm> realubot och K350 det står så här debug1: sending SSH2_MSG_KEX_ECDH_INIT
<ibm> debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_KEX_ECDH_REPLY
<ibm> debug1: Server host key: ECDSA d0:59:1c:51:2d:58:56:ec:dd:98:bb:5a:17:cb:1e:4d
<ibm> The authenticity of host '192.168.1.3 (192.168.1.3)' can't be established.
<ibm> ECDSA key fingerprint is d0:59:1c:51:2d:58:56:ec:dd:98:bb:5a:17:cb:1e:4d.
<ibm> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? yes
<ibm> Warning: Permanently added '192.168.1.3' (ECDSA) to the list of known hosts.
<ibm> debug1: ssh_ecdsa_verify: signature correct
<ibm> debug2: kex_derive_keys
<ibm> debug2: set_newkeys: mode 1
<ibm> debug1: SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS sent
<ibm> debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS
<ibm> debug2: set_newkeys: mode 0
<ibm> debug1: SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS received
<ibm> debug1: Roaming not allowed by server
<ibm> debug1: SSH2_MSG_SERVICE_REQUEST sent
<ibm> Write failed: Broken pipe
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<realubot> Vad får du om du skriver: users
<ibm> realubot och K350 bara det ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
 * K350 back
<K350> Hur går det?
<realubot> ibm: Skriv: users
<realubot> Vad får du då?
<ibm> realubot och K350 bara det ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ users
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<K350> realubot: fixat ssh grejjen nu?
<realubot> ibm: Vad får du om du skriver: exit
<K350> realubot: var befinner vi oss?
<ibm> realubot och K350 terminalen försvann
<realubot> ibm: Ok.
<ibm> realubot och K350 ska starta en ny
<K350> ibm: Har du installerat openssh-server på den dator du sitter framför just nu?
<realubot> K350: Det är oklart om det fungerade att ansluta till servern. Jag tror det fungerade men jag vet inte säkert.
<K350> realubot: aaah...vi får se
<realubot> K350: Han bör hur som helst konfigurera openssh-server och ersätta lösenordslogin med nycklar.
<ibm> realubot och K350 som sagt jag förstår inte guiden riktigt jag vet inte hur jag ställer rättigheterna
<realubot> Byta port, sätta permit root login no o.s.v.
<K350> realubot: uh, är det inte lite overkill i det här läget?
<K350> ibm: Har du installerat openssh-server på den dator du nu sitter och anväder?
<ibm> realubot och K350 ja det har jag
<realubot> K350: Jo, kanske, men det är ju en säkerhetsrisk att köra openssh-server publikt med (svagt) lösenord.
<K350> ibm: har du en terminal öppen nu?
<K350> realubot: han har ju en router ..kanske kan vänta m3ed det tills han öppnar routern?
<ibm> realubot och K350 det är den här datorn jag vill använda som server
<K350> ibm: ok, har du en terminal öppen?
<ibm> realubot och K350 jag har öppnat en
<K350> ibm: skriv nu -> ssh ibm@localhost
<K350> ibm:  och tryck enter
<ibm> realubot och K350 det står så här
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ ssh ibm@localhost
<ibm> The authenticity of host 'localhost (127.0.0.1)' can't be established.
<ibm> ECDSA key fingerprint is d0:59:1c:51:2d:58:56:ec:dd:98:bb:5a:17:cb:1e:4d.
<ibm> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?
<K350> ibm jskriv yes och tryck enter
<realubot> K350: Tillåter inte routern automatiskt openssh-server anrop då?
<K350> realubot: det har jag ändå svårt att tro
<realubot> K350: Ok, jag vet inte. Jag har ingen router. :)
<ibm> realubot och K350 det står så här
<K350> realubot: vore väl en väldigt usel router...eller?
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ ssh ibm@localhost
<ibm> The authenticity of host 'localhost (127.0.0.1)' can't be established.
<ibm> ECDSA key fingerprint is d0:59:1c:51:2d:58:56:ec:dd:98:bb:5a:17:cb:1e:4d.
<ibm> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? yes
<ibm> Warning: Permanently added 'localhost' (ECDSA) to the list of known hosts.
<ibm> ibm@localhost's password:
<ibm> Welcome to Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.2.0-25-generic i686)
<ibm>  * Documentation:  https://help.ubuntu.com/
<ibm>   System information as of Sat Jun 16 02:32:59 CEST 2012
<ibm>   System load:    0.58             Processes:           167
<ibm>   Usage of /home: 48.6% of 934MB   Users logged in:     0
<ibm>   Memory usage:   37%              IP address for ath0: 192.168.1.3
<realubot> ibm: Se där. Nu kom du in.
<ibm>   Swap usage:     24%
<ibm>   => /media/hda2 is using 90.3% of 3.88GB
<ibm>   => There are 2 zombie processes.
<ibm>   Graph this data and manage this system at https://landscape.canonical.com/
<ibm> You have new mail.
<ibm> Last login: Mon Jun 11 21:10:00 2012
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<realubot> ibm: Skriv exit så stänger du anslutningen till openssh-server igen.
<K350> skriv yes och tryck enter
<ibm> realubot och K350 jag blev utloggad nu
<realubot> ibm: När du skrev exit?
<ibm> realubot och K350 ja exit
<K350> realubot: Det där är väl standardmedelandet när man ansluter till en ssh sver första gången. Det listas i ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<realubot> ibm: openssh-server verkar hur som helst fungera nu. Dock så rekommenderar jag starkt att du ändrar inställningarna för openssh-server och använder nycklar men det kanske är en senare fråga då ...
<K350> realubot: strular det sig så är det bara att tömma ~/.ssh/known_hosts filen
<realubot> K350: Mm.
<ibm> realubot och K350 ok hur gör jag det jag förstår inte guiden riktigt
<K350> ibm: skrev du yes och trycket på enter ?
<realubot> ibm: K350 får hjälpa dig. :) Jahg måste titta på gamla avsnitt av TV-serien Varuhuset.
<ibm> realubot och K350 ja jag skrev yes som han sa och sen exit och blev utloggad igen
<K350> ibm: gör om det. Skriv ssh ibm@localhost
<K350> ibm: tryck enter och se m du kan logga in
<realubot> K350: Han kom ju in. Annars hade han aldrig fått banner-meddelandet från servern.
<realubot> Det är ju openssh-server som svarar med det när han kom in.
<ibm> realubot och K350 det står så här ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ ssh ibm@localhost
<ibm> ibm@localhost's password:
<ibm> Welcome to Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.2.0-25-generic i686)
<ibm>  * Documentation:  https://help.ubuntu.com/
<ibm>   System information as of Sat Jun 16 02:39:41 CEST 2012
<ibm>   System load:    0.12             Processes:           167
<ibm>   Usage of /home: 48.6% of 934MB   Users logged in:     0
<K350> realubot: jag vill bara försäkr amig om att det där medelandet inte kommer upp igen
<ibm>   Memory usage:   37%              IP address for ath0: 192.168.1.3
<ibm>   Swap usage:     24%
<ibm>   => /media/hda2 is using 90.3% of 3.88GB
<ibm>   => There are 2 zombie processes.
<ibm>   Graph this data and manage this system at https://landscape.canonical.com/
<realubot> K350: Det kommer alltid upp.
<ibm> You have new mail.
<ibm> Last login: Sat Jun 16 02:33:04 2012 from localhost
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<realubot> K350: Du menar known hosts?
<realubot> Jag trodde du menade bannern.
<K350> ibm: grattis!
<realubot> Jag tror att bannern kommer upp varje gång men known hosts kommer bara upp när man har ny ip.
<K350> ibm:  logga ut genom att skriv aexit. Vil du nu försöka att ansluta via din andra dator?
<K350> ibm: Från den ANDRA datorn. öppna en terminal och skriv -> ssh ibm@192.168.0.1 komer det upp text där skriv yes och tryck enter
<ibm> realubot och K350 jag förstår inte riktigt guiden hur ändrar jag inställningarna så att de blir säkra
<K350> ibm: det behöver du inte gör ajus tnu. Din router släpper inte igenom ssh server i nuläget
<K350> realubot: Jag kollade
<realubot> ibm: Bokmärk den här länken: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<realubot> ibm: Du bör göra som det står i den om du inte vill att servern ska bli hackad.
<ibm> realubot och K350 finns den på svenska
<K350> ibm: Det är dock ingne panik så länge du inte öppnat port i routern.
<realubot> ibm: D.v.s. stänga av password login, sätta permit root login till no, byta port från 22 till ett ovanligt portnummer, stänga av X11 forwarding, använda keys ...
<ibm> realubot och K350 finns guiden på svenska
<realubot> ibm: Du är ung eller gammal om du måste ha guiden på svenska. ;)
<realubot> ibm: Här står en del på svenska men tyvärr inte allt: http://help.ubuntu-se.org/9.04/serverguide/sv/openssh-server.html
<ibm> realubot och K350 är över 18 men vill helst inte avslöja åldern ändå några år lite över
<realubot> Så den guiden räcker inte enligt mig.
<realubot> ibm: Det är lugnt med åldern.
<realubot> Avslöja inte om du inte vill ...
<K350> ibm: Hursohelst. ssh servern fungerar. Googla på nätet hur man anväder ssh. Nästa steg är nu att du installerar webserver, php och mysql
<ibm> realubot och K350 hur gamla är ni om man får fråga
<realubot> ibm: Jag är 30+.
<K350> Ja gkan försäkra er om att jag är 0+
<ibm> realubot aha då är jag yngre närmare till 20+
<K350> iofs rätt många + lol
<K350> tillräckligt många + för att inte tycka det är så kul att bli frågad om hur gammal jag är
<ibm> K350 0+ kan inte heller vara fel även om du är 100 ha ha ha ha
<K350> :-)
<ibm> realubot och K350 servern måste alltid köras för att komma åt den från nätet
<ibm> eller hur
<ibm> inloggad alltså
<K350> ibm Jag det är en förutsättning.
<K350> ibm: Nej du behöver inte vara inloggad hela tiden. Bara när du ska arbeta med den.
<ibm> realubot och K350 alltså om man har en hemsida på servern
<realubot> ibm: openssh-server kommer att starta när du startar servern så ssh-servern kommer som standard att vara igång när servern är igång. Självklart måste serverdatorn var påslagen för att du ska kunna fjärransluta till servern från en annan dator.
<ibm> realubot och K350 fast det är den här datorn som jag chattar med er som är servern
<realubot> Och så måste routern konfigureras till att släppa igenom ssh-anropen från datorn du försöker ansluta med. Men innan du ändrar i routerns inställningar så ska du konfigurera openssh-server så att det blir säkrare enligt guiden.
<realubot> ibm: Vad menar du? Ska du inte ansluta med en annan dator till servern?
<K350> ibm: Vad vill dukunna göra med servern från en annan dator? Administrera wordpress bara?
<ibm> realubot och K350 fast det är den här datorn som jag chattar med er som är servern så när jag startar den kommer servern automatisk vara på och ge tillgång till hemsidan också
<realubot> ibm: Jo. Jag förstår det.
<ibm> realubot och K350 jo från nätet till den här datorn
<K350> ibm: Ja, meningne med en hemsida är väl att den ska kunna kommas åt 24/7. Så du  får ha den datorn på jämt
<realubot> ibm: Frågan är om du har en annan dator som du vill ansluta med till servern för att styra servern från den andra datorn?
<K350> ibm: Har jag förstått dig rätt nu. Du vill kunna administrea Wordpress från nätet?
<realubot> Dator A -- ssh --> Dator B (server)
<ibm> realubot och K350 ja fast jag tänkte kunna ha access till denna dator från internet
<K350> realubot: Men om allt bar ahandla rom att administera wordpress fårn nätet så behöver man ju inte ssh.
<realubot> ibm: Det är det du har ssh till.
<K350> realubot: då vore de tju säkrare utan
<realubot> K350: Det beror på vad man menar med "administrera" WP.
<realubot> Ska man editera filer så ...
<K350> realubot: jo
<realubot> Ladda upp nya teman o.s.v.
<K350> ibm: Vad exakt är det du vill kunna göra när du säger att du vill kunna styra servern från nätet?
<realubot> Så är det en klar fördel att ha ssh men inte nödvändigt då jag tror WP har stöd för att ändra i vissa filer så länge man har satt rättigheterna korrekt.
<ibm> realubot och K350 kunna ändra grejer på hemsidan och kunna styra datorn för andra grejer också
<realubot> ibm: Vad menar du med administrera WordPress?
<realubot> ibm: "ändra grejer"? Vilka grejer då?
<K350> ibm: Vad menar du med 'styra'?
<ibm> realubot och K350 t. ex. fjärr skrivbord och sådant
<K350> realubot: håller med ssh är en fördel. Men jag tänkte mest på att försöka göra det enkelt för ibm
<K350> realubot: har inte ubuntu remote desktop..tror jag såg det någonstans
<ibm> realubot och K350 finns det grafisk fjärr skrivbord
<realubot> ibm: Du har ju ingen grafisk miljö på servern så fjärrskrivbord blir nog svårt men fjärrinloggning fungerar ju.
<K350> realubot: Tänkte du dig något i stil med VNC?
<ibm> realubot och K350 fast denna dator är ju grafisk
<realubot> K350: Hur styr man en server grafiskt m.h.a. fjärrskrivbord?
<realubot> Skickar programmen med ssh -X utan att ha X på servern?
<K350> realubot: Det är uppenbarligne ingen server-ubuntu ibm har där. Han Stängde ju ner terminalen och fick öppna den igen etc..
<realubot> GÃ¥r det att installera grafiska program utan att ha X?
<realubot> K350: Ja, just det. Det tänkte jag inte på ...
<K350> realubot: Han försökte förzst med synaptic på servern ..de tlåter inte som en ubuntu-server dator utan som en desktop ubuntu
<realubot> ibm: Du bör inte använda Ubuntu Desktop som servern eftersom den grafiska miljön innebär en säkerhetsrisk.
<realubot> Hur allvarlig risken är vet jag inte men men ...
<realubot> K350: Det har du helt rätt i.
<realubot> Jag har tagit för givet att det är Ubuntu Server och inte tänkt på motsägelserna.
<K350> ibm: Det är en dålig idé natt köra en webserver på en desktop dator
<K350> realubot: Jag gjorde också det..tills nu när du nämde det.....
<ibm> realubot och K350 men om jag kör det via ctrl+alt+f1 utan att logga in på ctrl+alt+f1 är det säkrare då
<ibm> realubot och K350 men det är väl ändå säkrare än windows server
<K350> ibm: att köra server på ubuntudesktop är nog inte säkrare än att köra windows dedikerade server
<K350> ibm: bättre att du installerar ubuntu-server
<realubot> ibm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI#Arguments_Against_a_GUI
<realubot> Engelska i.o.f.s. :S
<ibm> realubot och K350 fast då har jag bara text baserat inget grafisk gränssnit
<realubot> "So for the most secure server it is best to not install a GUI."
<realubot> ibm: Exakt.
<realubot> ibm: Ubuntu Server är textbaserat.
<K350> ibm: Ja. Men det frå du lov att hantera om du ska köra en server. Det finns iofs webgränsnitt som gör det lite lättare
<realubot> ibm: Det har ingen grafisk miljö.
<ibm> realubot och K350 som ni ser så är jag ingen expert på terminalen
<realubot> ibm: Du kanske borde börja med att lära dig command line innan du försöker sätta upp en egen server?
<realubot> ibm: Lär dig Terminal-kommandon och att administrera systemet från Terminalen.
<K350> realubot: Det är bra att lära sig. Kul också. Finns massa roliga terminal program..innan realubot gör dig till en frälst ncurses älksare :-)
<realubot> När du har koll på CLI (Command Line Interface) så behöver du ingen grafisk miljö.
<K350> ibm: Nu är vi inne på realubot domäner :-)
<realubot> K350: Haha. Jag gillar CLI mer än ncurses men ncurses är det bästa GUI:t.
<K350> realubot: Amen!
<ibm> realubot och K350 jag har ju xubuntu är den inte säkrare än ubuntu
<realubot> Jag är ingen linuxexpert på något sätt men ett och annat har man lärt sig under årens gång.
<realubot> ibm: Jag tror inte Xubuntu är mer lämplig att använda som server än Ubuntu Desktop.
<K350> realubot: Ja jösses. Jag anser mgi fortfarande vara en ren amatör
<realubot> K350: Det tar tiiid att bli duktig på Linux. Det är ett som är säkert.
<realubot> Jag har ganska bra koll på CLI men alldeles för dålig koll på nätverk och kärnan.
<realubot> K350: Det var till dig.
<ibm> realubot och K350 men ändå hur kommer jag åt servern och kunna styra datorn från internet vad ska jag skriva för länk och användarnamn
<K350> realubot: Så sant. Det är bara kul att lära sig nya grejjer heal tiden. Jag blir baa mer biten ju mjer jag lär mig
<realubot> ibm: Jag rekommenderar att du lär dig mer om Terminalen så du klarar att administrera systemet från command line innan du sätter upp en egen server.
<realubot> ibm: Och sedan sätter du upp en server UTAN grafiskt gränssnitt.
<K350> ibm: Vill du verkligne köra en osäker server?
<realubot> Ev. använder du ett webbaserat GUI som mellanting.
<K350> ibm: Det finns massa "terminal program" som ser typ "grafiska " ut som är lätta att hantera.
<ibm> realubot och K350 vilka har du några länkar
<realubot> ibm: Aptitude istället för Synaptic t.ex.
<realubot> Irssi istället för Xchat.
<K350> ibm: midnight commander som filhanterare och ftp klient
<realubot> Eller va ddu nu använder för IRC-klient när du chattar med oss.
<K350> ibmq htop för att hantera processer
<K350> ibm: elinks för att surfa på webben
<K350> ibm: mutt för att läsa din e-post
<realubot> K350: Använder du elinks istället för Fx/Chromium?
<ibm> realubot och K350 men om vi bortser från servern finns det något grafisk sätt att använda fjärr skrivbord
<K350> realubot: Ja, den drä andra kände jag inte ens till..måste jag testa
<realubot> K350: Chromium?
<realubot> K350: Det är ju Open Source-varianten av Chrome.
<realubot> K350: https://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<K350> realubot: Du ser. jag har noll koll lol
<ibm> realubot och K350 enkelt sätt att styra datorn
<ibm> realubot och K350 men om vi bortser från servern finns det något grafisk sätt att använda fjärr skrivbord
<K350> ibm: Vad är det för fel på CLI grejjer? Du trycke rpå knappar istället för att anävda musen..big deal?
<ibm> realubot och K350 enkelt sätt att styra datorn
<K350> ibm: Det överlägset bästa sättet alla tider och kattegorier är ssh för att kontrollera en annan dator. Jag vet inget bättre.
<realubot> ibm: http://www.howtoforge.com/configure-remote-access-to-your-ubuntu-desktop
<realubot> Remmina är populärt.
<realubot> Jag har aldrig testat det.
<ibm> realubot och K350 men kommer jag åt datorn hur men hur länkar jag till no-ip adressen och sen skriver användarnamnet
<ibm> realubot och K350 är det bara via ftp eller kan man via http också
<K350> realubot: är det moraliskt ok att hjälpa till att sätta upp en server osm löper stor risk att utsättas för intrång av nåot slag?
<ibm> realubot och K350 nej inte servern utan en vanlig dator
<realubot> ibm: Du ska inte använda ftp över Internet för ftp skickar användarnamn och lösenord i klartext.
<ibm> realubot och K350 bara få access till datorn
<realubot> ibm: Använd sftp (som använderssh).
<realubot> *använder ssh
<K350> ibm: du vehöver inte en dns tjänst för att komma åt din egne dator. Den ip'n har du ju ändå när du går hemmifrån. Du kan fjärrsttra dne med VNC grafiskt
<ibm> realubot och K350 nej den ändras ju eftersom det är dhcp dynamisk ip
<K350> ibm: Du får inte en ny ip förän du stänger ned datorn eller routern..
<realubot> ibm: Det enda som no-ip gör är att skicka dig vidare till din dynamiska ip. Så att du alltid når din dynamiska ip via no-ip oavsett vilket ip din dynamiska ip har.
<K350> ibm: sätter du på datorn på morgonen så har du samma ip tills du stänger den
<K350> ibm: Men du verkar ju ha ett tämligne statiskt ip
<ibm> realubot och K350 fast den har en viss löptid
<realubot> Dock jobbigt att varje dag kontrollera vilket ip maskinen har.
<ibm> realubot och K350 nej det
<ibm> realubot och K350 nej det är dhcp
<realubot> ibm: Du kan skicka enskilda program grafiskt med flaggan -X till ssh när du ansluter och kör ett program på "servern".
<K350> ibm: Vad är eningne att fjärrstyra din hemmadator om du inte ska köra server på den?
<ibm> realubot och K350 kunna fjärrstyra spara grejer ändra eller lägga till
<K350> realubot: förutsatt att x också är installerat på servern
<ibm> realubot och K350 har du någon länk hur man gör det helst på svenska alltså inte servern bara fjärrstyra
<K350> realubot: ibm Jag såg en cool grej på Linux Poision. Fjärrstyringn av Ubuntu via Android mobiltelefon
<ibm> realubot och K350 nu börjar det likna nåt
<realubot> K350: Hur fungerar ncurses remote?
<K350> ibm: har du android?
<realubot> K350: Måste man tillåta X-forwarding för att det ska fungera?
<ibm> realubot och K350 på mobilen ja
<K350> realubot: eh, behövs x för ncurses?
<K350> realubot: Jag kör CLI remot utan -X
<ibm> realubot och K350 har du någon länk hur man gör det helst på svenska alltså inte servern bara fjärrstyra
<K350> ibm: med Android?
<ibm> realubot och K350 har du någon länk hur man gör det helst på svenska alltså inte servern bara fjärrstyra helst grafisk
<realubot> K350: Jag tänkte att ncurses är ju ett GUI så därför visste jag inte om X behövs.
<ibm> realubot och K350 med android också men även från andra datorer
<realubot> K350: Fungerar ncurses på en server då?
<K350> realubot: Aha, nä..jag kan köra CLI på en remote maskin via ssh utna problem ...rakt av bara...har du testat?
<realubot> K350: Testat att använda ssh? Det har jag gjort men inte testat att köra ett ncurses-program på en server över ssh.
<K350> ibm: http://linuxpoison.blogspot.se/2010/12/remote-control-your-ubuntu-linux-using.html
<realubot> ibm: http://maketecheasier.com/remote-control-ubuntu-from-android-tablet/2011/12/20
<K350> realubot: Jag har ett fönster öppet jämt i tmux med en ssh anslutnign till min webserver där kör jag alla möjliga CLI grejjer
<realubot> Jo, men även ncurses-grejer?
<ibm> realubot och K350 på svenska finns det
<K350> realubot: Ja, nano t.ex
<realubot> ibm: Du får lära dig engelska. ;)
<realubot> En klar fördel om du ska lära dig mer om Linux eftersom mycket information är på engelska.
<ibm> realubot och K350 har du någon länk hur man gör det helst på svenska alltså inte servern bara fjärrstyra helst grafisk
<ibm> realubot och K350 med android också men även från andra datorer
<realubot> K350: Ok. Då behöver inte ncurses X då.
<K350> ibm: Har du provat att googla efter en sådan sida?
<K350> realubot: Nä, verkar inte så
<K350> ibm: Eller prova med google-translate
<K350> realubot: har du någon remot maskin dukan ansluta till via ssh?
<ibm> realubot och K350 den översätter väldigt fel
<K350> ibm: Jag vet nga svenska sidor.
<realubot> Not all servers run X; you don't always want to forward X to your remote terminal; or you may be at a stage of system or hardware install that prevents you from running a regular graphical interface.
<realubot> This is where ncurses comes in.
<ibm> realubot och K350 jag fattar inte mycket när det är engelska
<realubot> K350: Det är jag som är snurrig. :)
<realubot> ibm: Har du inte läst engelska i skolan? :S
<realubot> K350: Jag har ingen remote maskin att testa på nu nej.
<ibm> realubot och K350 inte mycket
<K350> ibm: Du kan ju åtinstone så pass mycket engleksak att du såg att övrsättningne var väldigt fel
<K350> realubot: Ah, det måste du försöka ordna. De tär lite roligare då
<K350> realubot: svårt att få tag på om man inte vill betala ...har du inget webhotell?
<realubot> ibm: Jag tycker att det räcker med bilderna för att följa guiden: http://maketecheasier.com/remote-control-ubuntu-from-android-tablet/2011/12/20
<realubot> ibm: Enstaka ord går att söka på på Google Translate eller någon annan översättningstjänst.
<realubot> K350: Jag har inget webbhotell men jag kan ju sätta upp en server här hemma och leka med om det är så. :)
<K350> realubot: oooh, kan jag också få access? :-D
<realubot> K350: Jag har faktiskt en virtuell installation av Ubuntu Server men orkar inte sparka igång den.
<K350> realubot: så sätter vi upp bästa CLI systemet :-)
<realubot> K350: Jag släpper inte in folk firvilligt på mina servrar. Om jag har någon d.v.s.
<K350> realubot: Nä, virtuella maskiner hemma är inte så skojigt.
<ibm> realubot och K350 bodde i frankrike till 10 års åldern när jag flyttade till sverige fick jag inte läsa engelska eftersom det inte fanns nybörjare jag började få läsa efter 8 an andra terminen så jag fick lära mig mycket på en gång man har ju sina gränser
<realubot> Jag har inte tillräckligt koll på jail för att tillåta utomstående att ansluta till en hemmaserver.
<K350> realubot: Klok policy! :-)
<K350> realubot: Jag kör ingne server alls hemma. Vågar jag inte - än.
<realubot> ibm: Jaha. Det förklarar ju saken. Men ett tips är att satsa på att ta igen missade engelskakunskaper innan du blir för gammal för engelska är väldigt viktigt att kunna i dagens samhälle.
<realubot> Det är kanske något av det viktigaste man lär sig i skolan, tycker jag.
<ibm> realubot och K350 bodde i frankrike till 10 års åldern när jag flyttade till sverige fick jag inte läsa engelska eftersom det inte fanns nybörjare jag började få läsa efter 8 an andra terminen så jag fick lära mig mycket på en gång man har ju sina gränser
<realubot> Har du hakat upp dig? ;)
<ibm> realubot och K350 aj tryckte in fel
<realubot> ibm: Hehe.
<K350> ibm: Då har du tur. För den finns en hel del franska Linux sidor. prova på det
<realubot> K350: Vart ansluter du remot då?
<K350> realubot: Till mitt webhotell. Jättebra. Jag får i princip gör avad jag vill där :-D
<ibm> realubot och K350 ja jag håller med engelska är väldigt viktig särskilt i sverige
<realubot> K350: Vad är det för webbhotell som tillåter ssh access?
<K350> realubot: scorpionshops.com
<spacebug-> förstå engelska är iaf lättare än att prata/skriva. Jag lyssnar en del på poddar / böcker mm på engelska och det blir lättare och lättare att förstå
<K350> realubot: tänker du skaffa konto där så säg till mig så får ja glite credits :-D
<K350> ibm: Annars har du också ubuntu-se.org med massa länkar. Dock är det msta förr eller sneare också engelskspråkiga
<ibm> realubot och K350 jag kan franska alltså skriftligt enbart som en 10 åring
<K350> realubot: Jag får kompilra vad jag vill. köra ne massa processer etc. Bar a jag inte sabbar något för dem..thats' all
<realubot> K350: Är det ett webbhotell eller en virtuell server du har eg.?
<realubot> K350: ssh access brukar inte ingå i webbhotell. Inte hos sv. webbhotell i.a.f.
<K350> försöker äta en glass och skriva  samtidigt...inte helt lätt
<K350> realubot: det är ett  webhotell
<K350> realubot: trro de har virtuella servrar också. Men de tär inte vad jag har
<K350> realubot: har du webhotell konto får du ssh, du får kompliera, du får midnight commander och..en hel amassa annat. Saknar dungt så är det bara att kompilera och köra
<K350> realubot: maila dom och fråga om du kan få - vad du vill ha. så får du säkert ett possitivt svar
<K350> realubot: de kör på en debian maskin också :-)
<realubot> Det kanske är för att det är ett litet företag som dom är så generösa. Loopia och Binero har inga webbhotellskonton med ssh access i.a.f.
<K350> realubot: de installerade JED och Midnight commander på min förfrågan. Ska be dme slänga in tmux också
<K350> realubot: Ja säkert. De tär inget surf-town skräp de thär inte
<K350> realubot: Jag ser alla konton på deras server när jag går till /home :-)
<K350> realubot: fast jag kan  - självklart - inte cd:a fram in till själva kontona
<realubot> K350: Nä, då hade man ju börjat undra vad det var för tjommar som driftar servrarna.
<K350> realubot: har haft dom i 7-8 år nu
<realubot> K350: Du är en trogen kund.
<K350> realubot: lol, jo. Då hade man inte  stannat kvar många sekundr :-D
<realubot> K350: Chromium/Chrome är mycket snabbare än Fx. Om du inte har testat det.
<K350> realubot: Ja, jag lärde mgi dne hårda vägen. Hade Surf-Town först. Blev tvärsur..letade o letade hittade det hrä webhotellet och nu blri jag kvar här tills de slänger ut mig
<K350> realubot: är dne säker då?
<realubot> K350: Nackdelen med Chromium/Chrome är bl.a. att Adblock inte fungerar lika effektivt som i Fx.
<K350> realubot: jag kollade häromdagne och konstaterade att Firefox tar mest RAM och CPU på min dator
<realubot> K350: Fråga mig inte om den är säker. :) Så mycket vet jag inte. Men Chromium är ju standardwebbläsare i Lubuntu. Den bygger ju på Chrome. Så om Chrome är säker så är väl Chromium säker? Om man använder stable release så ...
<K350> realubot: kör du den nu? Hur ser det ut på din htop..vad drar mest?
<realubot> K350: Folding@home :)
<realubot> Och transmission-gtk.
<realubot> Compiz.
<realubot> Firefox nspligonwrapper suger en hel del CPU. Jag misstänker Flash.
<K350> einand: fildelarpirat där lol
<K350> realubot: sant. uff..jag som är så van vid ff
<DrGrov> WTF? Ser jag rätt? Torskade Sverige idag mot England?
<realubot> K350: http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/8877/transmissiongtk.png
<K350> realubot: spakar dom boll?
<DrGrov> Säg mig nån nu något om Sverige - England från igår kväll. Vad hände och vem vann? Jag är helt lost
<realubot> K350: Det är det jag seedar.
<K350> realubot: lol..ok för transmission :-)
<K350> realubot: apropå det. Något snabbt smidigt sätt att deal bilder via terminalen?
<K350> realubot: typ pastbinit för pastebin?
<realubot> K350: Jag använder imageshack-uploader
<realubot> K350: Men det är inte helt CLI. När man kör imageshack-uploader så poppar ett grafiskt fönster upp.
<K350> realubot: ska genast kolla
<K350> realubot: aah..ska googla på det där..måste vi ha en terminal grej för.....
<realubot> K350: Jag hade gärna haft ett CLI-program för att ladda upp bilder.
<K350> realubot: ....jag googlar på det nu.....ska se här.......
<realubot> K350: Säg till om du hittar något vettigt. Jag har testat ett men minns inte vad det heter. Det fungerade inte i.a.f.
<realubot> K350: Det är läggdags. Sov gott när/om du går och lägger dig.
<realubot> God natt kanalen.
<K350> realubot: Ok, hittar jag något så medelar jag dig imorgon..nåja senare idag...sov gott !:-)
<ibm> finns det någon vaken finns det någon som vet hur man använder gdebi paketinstalleraren
<ibm> jag hittar ingenting alls i den den är helt tom
<K350> ibm: Skriv följande i terminalen så får vu veta hru gdebi fungerar -> man gdebi
<K350> ibm: för att installera en .deb fil skriver du dock följand ei terminalen -> sudo dpkg -i filens_nam.deb
<ibm> K350 nej den grafisk pakethanteraren gdebi inte i terminalen det finns inga paket
<ibm> K350 nej den grafiska pakethanteraren gdebi inte i terminalen det finns inga paket
<K350> ibm: Jo, men skriver du som jag sa så får du veta hru gdebi fungerar - I terminalen skriv -> man gdebi
<ibm> K350 jag har kollat men det står bara att apt gör samma sak fast inte allt
<K350> ibm: vad ska du installera?
<ibm> K350 hur kollar man efter olika paket som i synaptic
<K350> ibm: dunno, jag anväder inte synaptic
<ibm> K350 kolla bara vad debian har för paket inte något speciellt
<K350> använd apt-cache
<ibm> K350 inte apt utan gdebi
<K350> det står hru gdebi fungerar på man sidan -> man gdebi
<ibm> K350 vad är den till annars kan man inte kolla leta efter program
<K350> kolla i Muon programhanteraren
<ibm> K350 är inte gdebi som synaptic fast istället för ubuntu program har den debian programvaror
<K350> ibm: Nä, både dbian och ubunt u använder Linux program.
<K350> ibm: Ubuntu är dessutom baserat på Debian. Du kan installera .deb pake ti Ubuntu. De tär standard i Ubuntu
<K350> ibm: Nu ska jag ta och sova lite. Ses senare :-)
<ibm> K350 vad är muon till
<ibm> är muon standard i ubuntu eller i debian
<larsemil> morrn
<phibxr> God lördag.
<christoffer> God morgon
<phibxr> \o/
<gecko> Kan det vara möjligt? Solen är framme även idag.
<christoffer> neeee
<christoffer> här regnar det
<gecko> Du bor i fel del av landet
<christoffer> bevisligen
<gecko> Iaf just nu :)
<christoffer> men bott i Luleå några år och vunnit solligan så jag kanske behöver lite kompensation nu när jag har flyttat till Västerås
<christoffer> :)
<christoffer> aja...dags att göra sig i ordning
<Haffe> Morgon.
<phnom> Morrn
<Ezim> kena alla glada
<coobra> tjo
<coobra> :D
<Philip5> Ezim: förstår de ditt djupt dolda budskap i din hälsning då?!?! ;)
<Ezim> Philip5: :) tydligen inte
<Philip5> de är inte frälsta
<Ezim> Philip5: kan du ta en titt på följande: http://paste.kde.org/501212/
<Ezim> om man sedan vill automounta sda1 ska det se ut så här: http://paste.kde.org/501206/
<Ezim> :) ej för mig... lika bra poängtera det
<Philip5> funkar det inte eller?
<Philip5> och /storage finns som mapp då?
<Philip5> i root
<Ezim> Philip5: personen i frågan får mounta manuellt
<Ezim> Philip5: det vet jag inte
<Ezim> var i root bör det finnas? mnt?
<Philip5> nej den ska ju finnas direkt som /storage så som han skrivit det
<Ezim> oki doki
<Ezim> Philip5: fstab skapade jag åt denne.. den finns ej med från start
<Philip5> nej det förstår jag
<Philip5> börja med att kolla att mappen /storage verkligen finns på den sökvägen och ingen annanstans som den ska peka på
<Ezim> oki...
<Ezim> :) hoppas personen i frågan svarar
<bartolomeus3> finns det nått trevligt gui för att montera manuellt? eller för att montera om i readonly istället?
<bartolomeus3> framförallt det sista skulle ju kunna vara trevligt om man bara högerklickade på den i filhanteraren och valde "disk disk -readonly- now!" :-)
<Philip5> Ezim: om han mounter manuellt kanske han mountar sudo mount /dev/sda1 storage och inte sudo mount /dev/sda1 /storage
<Philip5> bartolomeus3: i kde kan man ju göra en action som gör så om man skulle vilja :)
<Philip5> men det kanske inte hjälper dig
<bartolomeus3> åh. vad är en action?
<bartolomeus3> nu kör jag inte kde iofs
<Philip5> det är en standardiserad grej man vill köra med högerklick i kdes filhanterar
<Philip5> lite som man kan välja att öppna med ett annat program men man kan välja att göra andra saker
<bartolomeus3> aha
<Ezim> brb
<Ezim> Philip5: okej....
<Ezim> Philip5: den är under media
<Ezim> Philip5: http://paste.kde.org/501248/
<Ezim> räcker det skriva media eller ska det vara sökvägen som jag skrev så?
<gecko> Vilken tur. Solen har försvunnit så nu slipper jag sitta ute och må gott
<Ezim> gecko: hej gubb-tok :).
<gecko> Ezim< Hojtan på dig lillgrabben
<Ezim> :P
<gecko> Nu har jag rensat min gamla laptop och kört in en ny 12.04. Tänkte ha den som demo-dator för folk som vill prova
<Philip5> Ezim: det ska vara sökvägen till en existerande mapp vart man vill på systemet
<Ezim> gecko: nice nice... men du kör med unity självklart?
<Ezim> Philip5: okej då ser det med andra ord rätt ut.
<gecko> Ezim< Jo den är med unity
<Ezim> gecko: bra... unity go go
<Philip5> Ezim: ska han ha den i /media/storage så måste han först skapa mappen /media/storage så han kan mounta den där med fstab
<gecko> Ezim< Vill bara ha det som är default i den.
<Ezim> Philip5: okej...
<gecko> Så folk känner igen sen senare vid en egne install
<gecko> *sig
<Ezim> Philip5: gör inget... personen får nöja sig med /media/9c62af9c-9101-48b3-900b-e9bb663afdb7
<Philip5> usch då
<Ezim> Philip5: fungerar väl?
<Philip5> jo men det blir inte så snyggt med en sådan mapp och sökväg
<Ezim> äsch snyggt hit och dit
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> fast jag har inte så pedagogiskt heller men vant mig
<Philip5> ls /media
<Philip5> cdrom  sda1  sda2  sdb1  sdb2  sdc1  sdc2  sdd1  sdd2
<Philip5> inte så snygga namn där heller
<Ezim> :)
<hexabit> Godmorgon :)
<Haffe> Morgon etc.
<Haffe> Är det någon action här?
<Ezim> swecarp: hur känns det ha fullt fungerande system? :)
<swecarp> kanon kurden regerar
<Ezim> swecarp: :) thx.
<Ezim> swecarp: fungerar digikam bra nu?
<swecarp> den funkar kanon
<Ezim> du som förr hade strul med den när du körde kubuntu med en del ppa :P
<swecarp> :D
<Ezim> swecarp: härligt att höra. :=)
<Ezim> swecarp: jag kan väl rekommendera clementine som musikspelare.. om du inte redan har den installerad
<swecarp> nu ska jag börja pimpa runt ordentligt
<Ezim> swecarp: gör så :P
<swecarp> Ezim:  en liten app som är bra att ha är pastebin
<Ezim> swecarp: jag installerade alla addons du kan tänka dig för kde
<Ezim> :) kolla din lista
<Ezim> den ska ha mer än tidigare
<swecarp> japp nu finns det en massa
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> swecarp: wb...
<swecarp> tack
<Haffe> Så det är så det är alltså.
<spacebug-> tydligen
<defektz> hej Ezim
<defektz> har du testat mepis?
<Ezim> defektz: nej... bara livecd en ggr.. men jag tvivlar inte en sekund att den är grym
<Ezim> trots allt debian stable
<einand> vart är k350
<defektz> jag har lagt till deras repos
<defektz> :)
<defektz> väldigt slöa
<defektz> fast jag kanske bara har otus
<defektz> -s +r
<realubot> Fungerar Adobe Reader X 10 med Linux? Linux står inte med i specsen för Reader X v10: http://www.adobe.com/products/reader/tech-specs.html
<realubot> "Support for Linux is not planned." Enligt Wikipedia.
<defektz> jag använder emacs till pdf
<defektz> och epdf
<spacebug-> vill ha mitt nya VISA-kort nu så jag kan prova BankID men det verkar lovande för det enda nu är att den säger att inget kort är i läsaren och det stämmer ju ;)
<spacebug-> e-leg är det sista jag behöver windows till som det är nu
<defektz> :D
<Haffe> Äntligen.
<Haffe> Nu lyckades jag installera en fungerande xubuntu 12.04 på min stationära.
<spacebug-> yay  \o/
<Haffe> Det tycker jag också.
<defektz> grattis haffi :D
<speedxco1e> Tips på bra ISO att tanka om man vill ha in Ubuntu 12.04 på en stackars pentium II med 192MB minne
<spacebug-> nån alternate-skiva kanske..
<Haffe> lubuntu
<spacebug-> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/minimum-hardware-reqts.html
<speedxco1e> spacebug-: jo ska bara köra in CLI
<spacebug-> speedxco1e: ok
<coobra> :D
<gecko> Nu har jag fixat till min demolaptop med det mesta jag tror behövs för att förevisa ubuntu.
<Ezim> gecko: bra jobbat.
<gecko> Det mesta är som default. Lagt dit wine 1.4, gimp, philips repo, apache, mysql, php, myunity, oracle VB med XP
<realubot> speedxco1e: Ubuntu går att installera som "base system" vilket innebär enbart CLI om man väljer alt. command line från Alternate-skivan.
<realubot> speedxco1e: Det är inte samma sak som Ubuntu Server eftersom vissa servermoduler inte ingår m.m.
<gecko> realubot< Tjena grabben. Läget?
<speedxco1e> realubot: jag fick inte alternate skivan att funka tyvärr. Testar med server nu. Kan ha varit jag som missade nån boot option iofs.
<gecko> Kollar på TV. Hahaha. Grattis Sverige
<gecko> Ni kommer väl ihåg att gå in och rösta om TL och TC på launchpad
<realubot> gecko: Det är bra. Hur är det själv?
<realubot> speedxco1e: Server och command line är inte samma sak, som sagt.
<realubot> speedxco1e: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems#Execute_installation
<realubot> Skillnaden står där.
<gecko> realubot< Bara fint. Som tur är så har solen försvunnit så jag slipper sitta ute och njuta. Har fixat och trixat med min gamla laptop. Tänkte ha den för demo av ubuntu senare
<realubot> gecko: Fick du fingeravtrycksläsaren att fungera?
<gecko> realubot< Nja. Själva programmet funkade. Men jag hade nog mat på fingrarna så det ville inte känna av min klövar. Men tids nog
<realubot> gecko: Mat på fingrarna. Du är dig lik.
<realubot> ;)
<gecko> realubot< :) Jo mat är gott. I synnerhet när man får det serverat. Men jag tror nog att jag kan få programmet att känna igen mina biffiga fingrar
<realubot> gecko: Frågan är om drivrutinen som hanterar fingeravtrycksläsarna känner av just din enhet. Det är nog där skon klämmer.
 * gecko tackar Ezim för tipset om fingeravtrycksavläsaren
<gecko> realubot< Jo den finns där den ska vara och funkar så långt
<gecko> Den kommer så fort det ska skrivas ett lösenord
<realubot> gecko: Ah. Så läsaren går att använda istället för sudo?
<realubot> Istället för lösen när man kör sudo?
<gecko> realubot< Precis
<realubot> gecko: Det var i.o.f.s. häftigt.
<gecko> Men man kan välja
<gecko> realubot< Bara det blir julafton så jag tvättar mig så känner säkert programmet igen mina fingeravtryck
<realubot> gecko: Jag undrar om den bara läser av utseendet på fingret eller om den känner av temp. och annat också. Fungerar läsaren med en bild på ett fingeravtryck t.ex.?
<gecko> Men visst är det ganska fränt att nyttja fingrarna för lösenord
<realubot> gecko: Ja. Det är lite häftigt men jag undrar hur säkert det är eg.
<realubot> gecko: Går det att luta läsaren med ett avhugget finger?
<gecko> realubot< Ingen som helst aning. Men man måste svepa fingret över läsaren
<gecko> Inte bara lägga dit det
<gecko> realubot< Känner du någon som vill ofrra ett finger för test?
<realubot> gecko: Om vi leker med tanken att din fru tröttnar på dig och slår ihjäl dig. Skaffar hon då administratörsrättigheter (sudo) till ditt system genom att trycka ditt finger mot fingeravtrycksläsaren?
<gecko> realubot< Nja. Fingret blir annorlunda när kroppen inte är vid liv
<realubot> gecko: http://www.buttericks.se/product.html/avhugget-finger?category_id=179
<gecko> :D
<defektz> jävla stil.
<gecko> Undrar om jag ska åka och hugga av ett finger av vår kommunordförande för att testa
<speedxco1e> Jag letar efter bra metoder att få en krypterad, komprimerad, versionshanterad och pålitlig backup. Just nu har valet fallit på Duplicity. Tar gärna emot tips på andra program, som klarar samma sak.
<gecko> Veckans höjdpunkt närmar sig. Ett fall för Frost på TV
<gecko> Gammal hederlig engelsk deckarserie
<Ezim> iron skype=kass
<gecko> Vad menar du?
<Ezim> gecko: dålig film.
<Ezim> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1034314/
<gecko> Aha. Ja inte vet jag. Ser på Frost på TV
<HakanS> Ezim: Sky. Inte skype.
<gecko> Man är nog lite störd egentligen. Se på TV och ha en laptop i knät :)
<HakanS> gecko: Lite? ;)
<Ezim> HakanS: menar sky... :P haha
<gecko> HakanS< Ok. Mycket störd då.
<gecko> Men det är mitt liv.
<HakanS> Ezim och gecko: Ni verkar vara datorberoende båda två. ;)
<Ezim> HakanS: jepp. väldigt datorberoende. du verkar inte vara det. :)
<gecko> HakanS< Jag är då det. Erkänner utan omsvep
<HakanS> Har både varit på fotbollsmatch och gjutit betong idag. Så jag är inte helt datorberoende.
<Ezim> HakanS: :) vad är datorberoende?
<gecko> Jag brukar koppla upp mig via smartphone när hustrun är inne på affären. Man vill inte missa något
<gecko> Ezim< Alla som vill nyttja en dator är datorberoende
<Ezim> gecko: :) jag sitter mer än vanligt för just nu har jag inget bättre för mig. annars försöker jag vara så lite som möjligt uppkopplad.
<gecko> Ezim< Jo jag vet det. Du har dina studier att ta hand om. Men det är bra när du dyker upp så sådana som mig får hjälp
<realubot> speedxco1e: Vad saknar du i rsync?
<gecko> realubot< Rihanna kankse :D
<Ezim> gecko: tack... just nu har man "sommarlov" och är i felstad... blir ändring på det snart
<gecko> Ezim< Ok. Ska du flytta?
<Ezim> :) sedan finns det inget roligare sitta framför en burk, när man inte har något göra... eller vad säger du gecko?
<Ezim> gecko: nej.. träffa päronen :)
<realubot> gecko: Inget offtopic gecko!
<gecko> Ezim< Jag är ingen vän av att sitta på krogar och supa skallen i bitar. Vi trivs bäst hemma
<gecko> realubot< Jag lovar. Bara ontopic
 * gecko håller alltid vad han lovar när det behövs
<gecko> Jaha. Nu blev det kört för mig imorgon i kyrkan igen med syndernas förlåtelse igen :)
<gecko> swecarp< Hej storfiskaren
<swecarp> gecko:  det kanske du behöver
<swecarp> gecko:  hej
<swecarp> gecko:  hur är det
<gecko> swecarp< Har du dragit upp några ubuntufiskar
<swecarp> gecko:  har över get ubuntu
<swecarp> kör mageia numera kde
<HakanS> Ezim: Datorberoende är man när man inte kan sluta sitta vid datorn, utan att må dåligt fysiskt och/eller psykiskt. När man blir på dåligt humör när man inte får sitta vid datorn När det går ut över annat som man behöver göra.
<gecko> swecarp< SÃ¥ var det ja
<gecko> HakanS< Bara för info. Jag mår inte dåligt på något vis bara för jag inte sitter vid en dator.
<Ezim> swecarp: tjenis.
<Ezim> HakanS: tur att man inte är det då :).
<swecarp> tjenis ezim
<Ezim> swecarp: hur var det med frugan?
<swecarp> trött
<gecko> swecarp< Sk ni åka till Egyptien?
<Ezim> swecarp: hade ni skoj framför tv?
<swecarp> vadå gecko
<swecarp> japp Ezim  lite slötittande
<gecko> swecarp< Jo ska ni på en resa
<swecarp> nej inte vad jag vet gecko
<gecko> swecarp< Ok. Jag fick en "vän" förfrågan på G? Och jag trdde det var ni
<Ezim> swecarp: något särskilt?
<Ezim> swecarp: jag har bara kanal 4, tv6 och kunskapskanalen
<gecko> Ezim< Inte ettan och tvåan?
<swecarp> jo tittade på kanal 10 en dokumentär
<gecko> Så smet han iväg som vanligt när det kommer åsikter. Jisses vilken TL
<Ezim> gecko: tyvärr...
<Ezim> gecko: :) bara skönt att han stack..
<gecko> Ezim< Instämmer
<swecarp> en liten fegis verkar det vara
<Ezim> :) instämmer
<Ezim> swecarp: synd att philip5 inte är här :P..
<swecarp> ja han tittar nog på fotboll
<swecarp> nu ska jag ut ensväng med hundarna snart tillbaka
<Ezim> swecarp: gör så... nee philip4 bryr sig bara om landslagets spel
<Ezim> han är ingen riktig fotbollsnörd
<gecko> Nu måste jag gå på toa. Hur fridens dagar ska klara mig så länge HakanS?
<gecko> Aha. Nu kom jag på det. Jag har ju 3 surfplattor också :)
<Ezim> gecko: haha... sköning
 * gecko ska kolla på nätet efter en vattentät platta att ha i duschen
<gecko> Med ubuntu så klart
<gecko> DÃ¥ blir det live from the shower :)
<gecko> Ni kommer väl ihåg att gå in på launchpad och rösta nej för HakanS som TL
<HakanS> Ni kommer väl ihåg att gå in på launchpad och rösta ja för HakanS som TL.
<gecko> Sista dagen är den 17
<K350> gecko: Vad är TL?
<HakanS> K350: LoCo-lagledare. http://www.ubuntu-se.org/drupal/Lagledare
<K350> gecko: uh, ska man rösta på någon?
<gecko> K350< Det är en funktion som är totalt onödig. Det är bara någon som vill ha en titel och ine utföra
<K350> gecko: vem?
<gecko> K350< Jo men rösta inte på HakanS
<HakanS> K350: Lyssna inte på gecko.
<K350> gecko: är det ett namn..typ KindP ?
<HakanS> K350: Bilda dig en egen uppfattning istället.
<K350> HakanS: sKA DET INTE VARA ETT Å DÄR?
<K350> caps lock
<HakanS> K350: Var?
<gecko> K350< Hat har aldrig utfört något för gemenskapen utom stt stjäla andras reggade nick. Mao inget att ha
<K350> gecko: är HakanS ett reggat nick någon stulit?
<gecko> K350< Nä han brukar sno mina reggade nick
<K350> gecko: huh!
<K350> gecko: Vad heter han ddå..alltså Håkan S vadå?
<gecko> K350< Vad kan man då tycka om en sådan som blivande TL?
<Ezim> gecko: :) va ej hård mot HakanS... han vill åtminstone vara TL... ingen annan verkar ha intresset
<gecko> K350< N
<K350> HakanS: Vad srå S:et för?
<HakanS> K350: Tro honom inte. En (1) gång provade jag om det gick att gå in med nicket itmannen. Detta efter att han (itmannen/gecko) sagt att någon hade gjort det.
<gecko> Eez
<Haffe> Drama på ircen?
<Ezim> Haffe: gamla vanliga... gecko och HakanS kärlek till varandra.. .:)
<gecko> HakanS< 1 gång? Måste jag lägga upp loggar?
<HakanS> K350: En (1) gång blev det så av misstag.
<gecko> Ezim< :)
<HakanS> gecko: Gärna.
<K350> HakanS: TL är väl en officiell grej?
<hexabit> Så.. vem är Björn och vem är Benny??
<hexabit> ;)
<K350> hexabit: LOL
<Haffe> Björn är en social konstruktion.
<gecko> HakanS< Då ska jag göra det nän jag sitter i "rätt"dator
<HakanS> gecko: Bra.
<swecarp> Ezim:  går det att ha olika paneler på 2 olika skrivbord
<hexabit> Igår irc:ade jag i Discojet på Grönalund. Jag tror att jag eventuellt kan vara först i världen med att ha gjort det :)
<hexabit> V
<Ezim> swecarp: ingen aning... har aldrig testat
<K350> hexabit: dU ÄR GARANTERAT FÖRST I VÄLRDNE MED ATT HA SKRIVIT DET I DEN HÄR KANALEN :-)
<hexabit> En del skryter om att dom har bestigit berg, men då ler jag och tänker tillbaka när jag irc:ade i Discojet :)
<gecko> Ezim< Jag är hård men rättvis. P
<hexabit> K350: Ja antagligen :)
<Ezim> gecko: :)
<Markk> hexabit: På något sätt tvekar jag faktiskt på det.
 * Ezim streamar film
<mrole2> Hej! Är det någon som är duktig på Linux som letar nytt jobb i Stockholm? Eller känner någon som gör? Väldigt gärna nyutexad! PMa isf! :)
<K350> hexabit: tVÅ JACKPOTS I EN SMÄLL :-d
<Markk> K350: Capslock
<hexabit> Markk: PÃ¥ att irc:a i Discojet?
<Markk> K350: Kollar du inte på skärmen när du skriver?
<Markk> hexabit: ja
<hexabit> K350: yes!!!
<swecarp> ok det gick inte att ha 2 olika skrivbords teman  Ezim
<Markk> hexabit: Har en del vänner som IRCar från telefonerna och har varit på grönan.
<Ezim> swecarp: då vet jag det... lite väl hardcore... du kan ju testa med aktiviteter... man kan göra massa konstigheter med dom
<Markk> hexabit: Kan tänka mig att andra nog har gjort det.
<hexabit> Markk: Ok men jag var inne på #ubuntu-se då, och det måste jag väl ha varit först med?
<Ezim> nu ska man allt se färdigt filmen
<hexabit> Markk: Ok då :(
<hexabit> :)
<Markk> hexabit: Det kan nog stämma.
<swecarp> Ezim:  ok ska inte störa
<hexabit> Markk: härligt!
<hexabit> Vi borde starta en form av "extem irc" där vi typ åker på en flygplansvinge och chattar samtidigt.
<Ezim> swecarp: du stör aldrig... :)
<Ezim> hojta på PM om det är något..
<hexabit> Eller att jag säger till min sambo att hon är lite knäpp, men det är nog svårt att irc:a och bli bitchslappad samtidigt..
<hexabit> Hon kör windows så hon är lite små-labil ;)
<K350> realubot: upload-images. Men jag har inte vågat prova den än. http://code.google.com/p/upload-image/
<speedxco1e> realubot: lite sent svar, men det jag saknar i rsync är automatisk kryptering med nycklar. Eller finns det?  Tror t.om. Duplicity använder rsync.
<speedxco1e> realubot: jag har använt rsync för lokala backuper. Men nu ska jag köra till molntjänster och vill att filerna ska kunna hackas utan att någon får tag i informationen
<johanbr> speedxco1e, rsyncs algoritm för att bara överföra skillnader funkar nog inte så bra ihop med kryptering
<realubot> swecarp: Jag tror inte att det går att ha olika paneler på olika skrivbord. Det går inte i Ubuntu i.a.f.
<swecarp> tror inte heller att det funkarr har testat lite med andra saker som blir lika bra
<Ezim> realubot: :) sluta upp med vad du håller på med.
<Ezim> gecko: få realubot börja skriva... bara svara support är bra, men kanalen blir inte lika socialt.
<realubot> swecarp: Eller det kanske det gör: http://superuser.com/questions/140476/running-ubuntu-with-multiple-monitors-having-a-panel-each
<realubot> swecarp: Går det inte att helt enkelt skapa en ny panel så?
<swecarp> realubot:  nu har jag fixat tilldet på annat sätt så jag har fått det som jag vill
<realubot> speedxco1e: Du skulle ju kunna kryptera filerna med gpg innan du skickar upp filerna i molnet?
<realubot> speedxco1e: Det var tydligen att ha en panel som sträcker sig över två skärmar som vissa hade problem med. Inte att ha olika paneler på olika skärmar.
<realubot> speedxco1e: Det var inte till dig.
<KepX> nån som vet vart man kan skaffa http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs8/i/2005/332/2/a/X11_Cursors_by_blackevilweredragon.png pekare?
<realubot> swecarp: Det var till dig.
<realubot> Äsch.
<realubot> Jo. SÃ¥ var det.
<realubot> :)
 * realubot är snurrig.
<swecarp> realubot:  mer än vanligt:))
<realubot> Ezim: Om vi inte pratar offtopic så kommer många personer som inte skriver här nu att börja skriva och då blir knalen jättakiv och ontopic.
<Ezim> realubot: vem påstår det?
<realubot> Markk, amelia, HakanS, typ ...
<Markk> Påstår jag det?
<realubot> Markk: Indirekt ja. Eftersom du tycker det är bra om jag lämnar kanalen.
<Markk> Nej, jag vill att du ska lämna för att du är ett troll.
<swecarp> Ezim: kan inte du ingående förklara hur du gjorde för att fixxa min andra disk som inte mountade
<swecarp> så att vi håller os ontopik
<Markk> Och ljuger, eller åtminstonde har ljugit väldigt kraftigt tidigare.
<realubot> Markk: Du, amelia m.f.l. skriver ju inte här så mycket längre då det sällan pågår några intressanta diskussioner.
<Markk> Snarare för att jag inte har några Ubuntufrågor speciellt ofta.
<realubot> Markk: Jaha. Jag trodde du var inne på samma linje som amelia.
<Ezim> realubot: äsch... lyssna inte på dom
<realubot> Markk: Då ber jag om ursäkt. Men det finns andra i kanalen som påstår att om vi snackar mindre offtopic så kommer folk som inte skriver här nu att bli aktiva.
 * swecarp läger sig i diskutionen vet inte hur många gånger jag har varit här ch frågat utan att få svar det finns ett fåtal i kanalen som bemödar sig att svara även på dom enklaste frågorna man kan ju ha fåttt en tanke blackout 
<Ezim> swecarp: anledningen din disk inte montade automatisk var att du under installation inte valde monterpunkts/etikett... hade du gjort det så skulle du kunna se den i fstab
<Ezim> vi såg din hårddisk med fdisk... fdisk listar allt
<realubot> swecarp: Och så påstår jag att sannolikheten att du får ett svar inom rimlig tid är större om det är ett gäng personer här som snackar offtopic än om 100 personer idlar och inte svara ö.h.t.
<Markk> Ezim: realubot har ljugit om att han har jobbat åt Säpo, ett privat företag som sysslar med databaser och pluggar (och allt detta ska han då har gjort samtidigt).
<swecarp> ok bra en ontopic grej iallafall
<Markk> Ezim: Det som störde mig var att einand hade motbevisat honom med papper på inkomst, men realubot fortsatte att säga att detta stämde i ett års tid.
<realubot> Markk: Jag har ju pluggat på universitet!
<Markk> Ezim: Och han har fortfarande inte erkänt detta.
<Ezim> Markk: jag ska läsa det du skrev... var en del
<Markk> realubot: Men resten då?
<swecarp> realubot:  där har du en poäng  en kanal som har en massa idlare men inge aktivite lämnar man rätt snart
<Ezim> Markk: kan det inte vara så att realubot bara skämtade? han har ju inte precis döljt att han är arbetslös.
<Ezim> swecarp: det viktiga är att du vet vart i root den andra disken finns.. först trodde jag vi skulle finna den mnt.. dock visade det sig att din var i media
<Markk> Ezim: Nej, det är det som är prolemet.
<Ezim> genom att fixa till rätt sökväg med info som bklid samt annat var det lätt få ihop något vettigt :)
<Markk> Ezim: Som sagt, han höll fast vid detta i (minst) ett års tid.
<Markk> Ezim: Och gör det fortfarande.
<Markk> realubot: Jobbar du åt Säpo fortfarande?
<swecarp> ezim tack för förklaringen
<Ezim> Markk: känns det inte som gråta över spilld mjölk?
<Ezim> om han nu har felat och har erkänt.. varför inte bara släppa det?
<Markk> Han har inte erkänt.
<Markk> Som sagt.
<Ezim> sedan tror jag inte på folk som påstår att dom jobbar för säpo.. det är ju inget man säger öppet
<Markk> Jo, det kan man prata om.
<Ezim> då är man naiv som tror på det
<Markk> Jag har aldrig trott på det. :P
<realubot> Markk: Jag har tyvärr inte möjlighet att svara på frågan.
<Markk> Varför skulle jag göra det?
<Markk> realubot: Men du gör ju inte det, då är ju svaret: "Nej.".
<Ezim> Markk: kan det inte vara så helt enkelt, att dina gamla åsikter förhindrar dig från ge realubot ny chans?
<Ezim> sedan jag har kommit till kanalen har han varit bland de få friska fläktarna
<Peyam> hej
<realubot> Markk: Uppgiften är tyvärr belagd med sekretess.
<Peyam> e PES 2012 bättre än fifa 12?
<Markk> Ezim: Jag har gett honom chans på chans att få erkänna att han har ljugit om detta.
<realubot> Ezim: Den bästa täckmantel en säpoagent kan ha är ju att säga att han/hon jobbar på Säpo för det tror ändå ingen på.
<Markk> realubot: Men om du inte kan berätta det, varför berättade du detta från början?
<Ezim> Markk: är det så viktigt för dig att han "talar" sanning om dessa saker? ni är inte precis IRL vänner.
<K350> HUR LISTAR MAN ALLA FILER utom DE SOM SLUTAR MED T.EX .TXT ?
<swecarp> Ezim:  har du sett kde 484 är släpt på backport hos kubuntu
<Markk> Ezim: Men eftersom att han aldrig kan "bli ren" med detta så är han en jävligt sorglig person som är arbetslös och lever på oss andra som betalar skatter i samhället.
<Ezim> realubot: :) ogillar säpo...
<K350> cps lol
<Ezim> swecarp: bryr mig inte om vad de har backportat.. backport kommer börja portas kommande vecka för oss
<realubot> K350: ls -al | grep -v "\.txt$"
<swecarp> det mistänkte jag
<Ezim> swecarp: :) jag vågar ej bränna mig med kubuntu med pulseaudio...
<Ezim> Markk: jaha, så ditt problem med realubot är att han är arbetslös och blir tvungen leva på bidrag?
<swecarp> Ezim:  för står dig nu har vi ett stabilt system utan en massa ppa som ställer till det
<Markk> Ezim: Tvungen?
<Markk> Ezim: Han går hemma för att han är slö och ett troll.
<Ezim> swecarp: exakt... inga galna uppdateringar man ibland inte hundra procent koll på var den kommer från
<Ezim> Markk: du är väl lite för hård. kalla honom troll hela tiden löser ju inget.
<Markk> Ezim: Han ljuger sig fram, även om han har börjat bli hjälpsam i kanalen (vilket givetvis är bra, men hjälper inte riktigt) så är han oärlig om allt man frågar.
<realubot> What? Är klockan snart halv tolv? Jag som har bestämt möte med spionchefen under den stora korkeken inne i stan halv tolv! bbl
<Markk> realubot: Så sådant kan du prata om menar du?
<Markk> ...
<Markk> Ezim: Förstår du vad jag menar?
<Ezim> Markk: jag är inte intresserad av lära känna alla personer här IRL,,, de jag vill träffa kommer jag träffa.. resten är internet-profiler... majoriteten är dock idlare
<realubot> Markk: Oj. Skrev i fel kanal. Jag skulle skrvit i #topsecret.
<Markk> Ezim: Han har aldrig erkänt att han ljugit om något, även om vi nästan fick honom att göra det en gång.
<realubot> *skrivit
<Markk> Ezim: Jojo, men detta kom i början när vi började prata med varandra.
<Ezim> Markk: jag kommer nog inte få dig vara lite "mjukare" mot realubot. det märker jag på dina svar tyvärr.
<Markk> Varför skulle jag bli det?
<Ezim> Markk: kanske för att stämningen här skulle bättras?
<Markk> Det blir ju hårt mot hårt, jag har inte ljugit om något och allmänt varit oärlig, jag finner inte att jag ska behöva vara "snälll" mot ett troll.
<Markk> Troll är dom värsta personerna jag var på IRC.
<Markk> Skulle jag vara en ISP skulle jag ha regler mot troll.
<Ezim> Markk: du är visst envis typ... :)
<Markk> Ezim: Jag sa som det är, att jag jobbade som IT-konsult, och realubot säger att han jobbar för Späo samt håller på med databser för ett "privat företag" och pluggar.
<Ezim> Markk: finns säkert personer här som tycker alla är troll...
<Markk> Ezim: Och jag frågar honom om han inte är oärlig eller rent ut sagt ljuger omd etta.
<Markk> Ezim: och där kunde han redan då ha sagt att han skojade lite.
<Markk> Ezim: Detta var då för snart 2 år sedan.
<Ezim> Markk: okej. jag förstår realubot har kanske ljugit om vad han gör eller gjort. är det fortfarande viktigt?
<Markk> Nej, bara irriterande.
<K350> realubot: Jag hittade en enklare lösning: ls !(*.txt)
<Markk> Och jag kommer aldrig att acceptera honom som en person.
<swecarp> vafan växupp
<Ezim> Markk: :) det finns personer här som jag stör mig på...
<Markk> Och nu ska jag bygga en kartongdator.
<Peyam> fan
<Peyam> det e fel på alla uppladdade spel
<Markk> Ezim: Absolut, jag gillar inte alla heller, men det finns vissa jag accepterar ändå. :)
<Peyam> iladdade ner call of duty 100 ggr
<Peyam> fel på alla dem
<Markk> Peyam: Inga olagligheter.
<Ezim> Markk: dock går jag inte högvarv... märker jag att störande typerna här gör jag annat eller så ignorerar jag bara..
<Markk> Ezim: Precis som i verkliga livet (kollegor och så).
<Markk> Ezim: mm
<Peyam> Markk:  det gäller inte spel
<Markk> Ezim: Det jag har gjort med itmannen.
<Markk> Satte honom på ignore bara.
<Markk> Peyam: Nähä?
<Markk> Peyam: Varför skulle det inte göra det?
<Ezim> Markk: itmannen/gecko är en sköning :)... härligaste gubb-token
<Peyam> det har viat sig att nerladning av spel leder endast till utveckling av spelet
<Peyam> df är det inte olagligt
<Ezim> swecarp: visdom :).. lär dessa "ungar" något.. :P
<Markk> Peyam: §3 i kanalreglerna: Är det olagligt enligt svensk lagstiftning är det inte heller tillåtet att diskutera på ett sätt som kan uppfattas som opassande.
<Peyam> det e inte olagligt att ladda ner spel
<Markk> Ezim: Jaha, är det gecko.
<Markk> Peyam: Varför inte?
<Peyam> ladda ner film är olagligt för tillfället
<Ezim> Markk: ja, sköningen :)...
<Markk> Ojdå
<Markk> Ezim: Tack!
<Markk> /ignore gecko
<Markk> oj
<Markk> SÃ¥
<Peyam> vem e gecko
<Markk> itmannen
<Peyam> han e schyst
<swecarp> gecko:  itmannen är en av dom i kanalen som pratar runt och rolig och trevlig hjälper till med en massa problem
<Markk> absolut
<realubot> Markk: Okej. Jag erkänner att jag inte jobbar eller har jobbat på Säpo. Jag sa så bara för att verka tuff och för att imponera på brudarna i kanalen.
<Markk> Men jag gillar honom inte bara.
<Markk> realubot: Gick väl bra?
<Peyam> vad skulle du tka om kurden
<Markk> realubot: Och tack för att du äntligen erkänner det.
<realubot> Markk: Jag mår lite illa.
<realubot> Markk: Det var så lite så.
<realubot> Varsågod.
<swecarp> kurden var en konstig prick helt plötsligt så lämnade han kanalen
<Peyam> Jag besegrade honom
<Markk> Peyam: Det är olagligt.
<K350> Om den här kanalen ska vara en supportkanal. Kanske - mer - support kan uppmuntras med ett årligt "pris" till "årets supporter" :-)
<realubot> swecarp: Han blev ju bannad.
<Markk> Peyam: Speciellt om du laddar upp spel.
<realubot> swecarp: Tillsammans med Peyam.
<Markk> Peyam: Vilket du antagligen gör om du kör via torrent.
<Peyam> Markk:  nope.
<Peyam> Markk:  Torrent är inte olagligt
<swecarp> realubot:  ja vist ja och där tappade vi en bra suport
<Markk> Peyam: Inte torrent i sig.
<realubot> K350: Vem pröjsar?
<Peyam> -.-
<Markk> Peyam: Men när du laddar ner ett piratkopierat spel så är det olagligt iom. att du automatiskt sprider det vidare.
<K350> realubot: Priset kan ju diskuteras. Jag lägger min röst på den där realubot killen :-)
<realubot> K350: Woho!
<Peyam> Markk:  Nope. det är inte olagligt. och vem säger att allt olaglighet r omoraliskt? Man sprider kultur.
<Markk> Peyam: Varför är det lagligt?
<K350> realubot: Det blir - eller har i varje fall varit - en del besserwisse-attityd här ibland av somliga - som jag inte ser hrä inne numera
<Peyam> Man sprider kultur. Folk som inte har råd o köpa spel. får ladda ner.
<HakanS> Vi tänkte lotta ut Ubuntu-boken till en person som gör något bra för Ubuntu och LoCot.
<Peyam> Markk: lek inte dum! vad skulle det skada dig om det var gratis
<spacebug-> HakanS: vad innehåller den där boken egentligen?
<realubot> Peyam: BitTorrent är inte olagligt men att fildela upphovsrättsskyddat material är det.
<Peyam> nej
<Markk> Peyam: Inte mig.
<realubot> Peyam: Oavsett om du använder BitTorrent eller ej.
<Markk> Peyam: Jo.
<Peyam> kommersiell användning,
<K350> HakanS: Ge den till någon som gör sig förtjänt av den . T.ex bra supportarbete på kanalen
<Peyam> och man får laddar ner spel men man får inte cracka
<Peyam> skiten
<realubot> K350: Det var roligt att höra. Många klagar annars på utvecklingen av kanalen.
<HakanS> spacebug-: http://www.hme.se/katalog/2-2-149
<K350> realubot: Ja, den är ju vad vi alla gör den till.
<Peyam> egentligen får man cracka skiten
<Peyam> men man får inte sälja den med crack
<Peyam> asså inget av det jag nämnt är olagligt
<arand> *suck*
<realubot> Att cracka spel är nog lagligt ja.
<Peyam> tkr att folk som är emot detta är dumma i huvet
<Markk> Peyam: Men inte dela med sig av en kopierad produkt (som inte har en licens som tillåter det dvs). Dock(!) så får man dela med sig till sina vänner med en kopia t.ex.
<K350> arand: instämmer
<Markk> Men inte mer än så.
<Peyam> vf skulle man inte det?
<Markk> Peyam: Inte för att vara sådan, men jag bodde tillsammans och har umgåtts en hel del med en jurist.
<Markk> Peyam: För att lagen säger så efter 1 juli 2006.
<Peyam> Markk:  vem bryr sig. Lagen innehåller massor med skit
<Ezim> HakanS: då bör jag väl vara hedersmedlem :)?
<Peyam> grabbar
<Peyam> har ubuntu fortfarande med intel grafik family
<Markk> Peyam: Och?
<Markk> Peyam: Det är fortfarande olagligt.
<swecarp> HakanS:  Ezim  borde få boken han är nog den som ger mäst suport i kanalen och han ger sig inte om han inta kan det med engång
<Markk> Peyam: Sedan vad du eller jag tycker om det är irrelevant.
<Peyam> ja .  när du laddar ner massor så visar du att lagen inte funkar
<HakanS> Markk: Musik får man dela med sig till sina vänner. Men inte program och filmer.
<Ezim> :) fasiken vad ignore är guldvärd här...
<Markk> HakanS: Så är det ja.
<Markk> Peyam: Och?
<Markk> Peyam: Det är irrelevant.
<Markk> Peyam: Du säger att det inte är olagligt.
<Markk> Peyam: Men det är olagligt.
<spacebug-> HakanS: tack
<Peyam> nope!
<Markk> Jo, det sa du.
<swecarp> va någon som sa något i kanalen är det bara Ezim  och jag i kanalen
<K350> Skulle gärna ge Ubuntu-boken till vem det nu var som fick mig att börja använda tmux :-)
<Peyam> Markk:  i mitt huvet är det inte olagligt
<arand> K350: Kan varit jag ;)
<Ezim> spacebug-: tjenis...
<Markk> < Peyam> Markk:  Nope. det är inte olagligt. och vem säger att allt olaglighet r omoraliskt? Man sprider kultur.
<Markk> < Peyam> det e inte olagligt att ladda ner spel
<spacebug-> hej Ezim
<Markk> Peyam: Varför säger du att det är lagligt då?
<Ezim> K350: du och din tmux... det är nästan som philip och kde :P..
<Peyam> nej det e inte det
<K350> arand: Ja, så var det! :-D
<Peyam> det r lagligt att ladda ner spe
<Peyam> l
<Ezim> spacebug-: vad görs?
<Peyam> det behöver inte vara torrent
<spacebug-> Ezim: inte mycket.Väntar på att kaffet ska bli klart
<spacebug-> själv då?
<K350> Ezim: Philip och kde är väl  mer religiöst?
<arand> tmux är <3 <3, inget snack om saken.
<Markk> arand: +1
<K350> arand: Amen!
<Ezim> spacebug-: så sent? damn... du kör hårt
<Markk> Peyam: ja
<Peyam> jag e muslim
<Peyam> man får dela med sig
<spacebug-> Ezim: jag är ju nattmänniska ;)
<Markk> Peyam: Men torrents är laglgit i sig, det olagliga är vad man gör.
<swecarp> kde är religion
<Peyam> så e det
<Ezim> K350: ju, philip och kde är religiöst... dock är kde bra grejer
<Peyam> Markk:  man får ladda ner spel
<Ezim> :P
<K350> realubot: Att inte du kör tmux tycker jag är snudd på ett mysterium!
<Markk> Peyam: Jag är ateist, så får jag kissa på en kyrka eller en moské då eller?
<Ezim> spacebug-: så det är du och realubot som håller kanalen i liv när vi andra sover?
<HakanS> Peyam: Ge dig. Du har fel.
<spacebug-> Ezim: jag är inte så aktiv här inne iofs
<Markk> Peyam: Vare sig man är muslim, kristen eller kopimist så är det olagligt att ladda ner och att dela med dig av piratkopierade filer.
<Peyam> vad spelar dt för roll om det e lagligt eller olagligt?
<Peyam> jag laddar ner skiten
<Ezim> spacebug-: ju, då.. förhållandevis aktiv... var hänger du annars? då menar jag i irc-världen..
<Peyam> fega svennebananer
<Markk> Jag är inte svensk.
<spacebug-> Ezim: #linux.se på EFNet och #ubuntu här på freenode och en annan kanal på EFNet
<Markk> Peyam: absolut, men problemet är att du sa att det var lagligt.
<K350> Det börjar urarta till gräl - det är inte så trevligt.
<Peyam> vad spelar det för roll
<Peyam> det e inte det som e huvudsaken
<Markk> Jo
<Markk> För i helvete.
<Ezim> spacebug-: finns det ens folk kvar på #linux.se ?
<Peyam> tkr du ja
<Peyam> inte jag
<Markk> Du sa att det var olagligt.
<Markk> Nej
<Markk> Lagligt*
<K350> Markk: Peyam please lugna er. Det är inte så trevligt i kanalen när ni ska till och gräla.
<swecarp> peyam växupp och fatta
<Markk> Vilket inte stämmer, och nu säger du att det var med moral att göra?
<spacebug-> Ezim: ja men inte lika många som förr
<Markk> K350: Jag vet.
<Markk> I'm done.
<Markk> Peyam: Grattis, nu har du en till som har dig på ignore.
<Ezim> spacebug-: var länge sedan jag kollade in där..
<Peyam> vill du inte inse huvudsaken är det din förlust
<HakanS> Peyam och Markk: T er diskussion privat.
<Peyam> jag vet inte vem mark e. o vill helst inte dskutera med han
<Peyam> orka nya i kanalen
<K350> Nä nu tar jag en pause.....brb...
<Ezim> kan man se vem som toppar ignore listan?
<spacebug-> Ezim: ok, inte så aktiv heller direkt och mycket off topic
<Ezim> här i kanalen.. skulle vara soft
<Peyam> swecarp:  det e inte olagligt att ladda ner spel.
<Ezim> spacebug-: hmm synd att de inte är på freenode..
<swecarp>  /ignore Peyam*@* all
<Ezim> spacebug-: du vet att det finns unity specifik kanal? då menar jag ej disten unity..
<Peyam> lägg ner.
<spacebug-> Ezim: nej visste jag inte. Visst inte ens att det fanns en dist som hette unity :) Är den kanalen här på freenode eller?
<realubot> spacebug-: linux på EFnet?
<spacebug-> realubot: #linux.se ja
<realubot> spacebug-: Ok.
<spacebug-> realubot: hamnade väl där när jag började med linux och slackware för 12-13 år sen eller va det va
<realubot> Peyam: Det är helt klart olagligt att ladda ner spel om spelet omfattas av upphovsrätt och om upphovsmannen inte har gett sin tillåtelse till att du laddar ner det.
<Ezim> spacebug-: #ubuntu-unity
<spacebug-> Ezim: ok tack
<realubot> spacebug-: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=Unity
<Ezim> spacebug-: du kommer nog trivas där :)...
<Ezim> realubot: unity var från början en dist baserad på pclinuxos
<realubot> Ezim: Aha.
<Ezim> en dist jag körde förr... dock hamna dom i luven på en del personer inom pclinuxos community
<Ezim> pclinuxos community är en värdelös community
<David-A> TV7 film "Iron man" några minuter sen, skrivbordsmiljö med arbetsyteväxlare, vilken linux?
<spacebug-> herregud jag köpte det där humble bundle eller va det va.. vissa spel behöver ju massa i386-packet ..blir ju massa att installera hehe
<Ezim> David-A: vilken kanal?
<Markk> HakanS: Som jag sa så lade jag ner diskussionen med honom 4 minuter innan du skrev det där.
<David-A> Sjuan
<arand> Oracles unfakeable, skulle jag gissa...
<realubot> David-A: Det finns ju hur många distar som helst som uppfyller det kriteriet?
<Ezim> David-A: ajaj.. har inte många kanaler tyvärr
<David-A> I tv-serien "Suits" i SVT har de nån snygg men obestämbar skrivbordsmiljö som varken ser ut som mac eller win.
<Ezim> David-A: ja, du, det finns en del skrivbordsmiljöer..
<Ezim> sedan finns det ännu mer fönsterhanterare
<HakanS> David-A: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=783739
<David-A> Och ännu ännu mer sätt att konfigurera dem
<David-A> Pausen slut, hejdå
<realubot> David-A: Oracle Linux?
<realubot> Unbreakable Linux ja.
<Ezim> hmm är fd.svensson här på kanalen?
<Ezim> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=251&t=56519
<HakanS> Ezim: Nej, han är inte här. Något du undrar över?
<Ezim> HakanS: han hade fått hjälp av philip.. det var så jag förstod inlägget
<HakanS> Ezim: Ja. Philip hjälpte till att lägga in valinfo i kanalens Topic.
<realubot> Ezim: Nära skjuter ingen hare säger jag.
<realubot> Nästan inget val?
 * spacebug- testade ett spel precis "Amnesia - The Dark Descent", verkar lite tufft. Kul med gaming till linux (även om jag verkligen inte är en gamer)
<arand> Amnesia är typ ett av de absolut bästa spelen någonsin :)
<spacebug-> började filma skärmen men när jag efter två minuter inte lyckats öppna första dörren än så skämdes jag och stängde av kameran, nu kom jag vidare iaf hehe
<realubot> Det var länge sedan Peetra var här.
<arand> spacebug-: Oh, livestreamar du?
<spacebug-> arand: nej nej, jag tog upp mobilen bara
<arand> Ah :)
<realubot> Att skapa en screencast genom att filma med mobilen är som att skapa en screenshot genom att fotografera på skärmen.
<arand> Användbart för att fånga boot/kernelproblem
<spacebug-> såna där recordmydesktop funkar väl inte så bra i spel kan jag tänka
<spacebug-> precis och mobilen är ju alltid med så
<arand> Funkar faktiskt okej i många fall..
<realubot> Det var någon i forumet som laddade upp en video och det gick ju knappt att se någonting av informationen på skärmen.
<Ezim> realubot: :) okej.. hänger inte riktig med
<realubot> Ezim: Nästan inställt val. Varför skapa en post om att valet nästan är inställt?
<spacebug-> se mitt misslyckande: http://spacebug.se/filer/ubuntu_spel.mp4  :)
<Ezim> spacebug-: varför kör du inte recordmydesktop eller kazam?
<Ezim> realubot: ingen aning.. fråga honom :)
<spacebug-> Ezim: jo men funkar det i spel? Dessutom va det bara en grej jag kom på när jag fått upp spelet
<realubot> Ezim: Det orkar jag inte.
<Ezim> spacebug-: myrornas krig? :)
<spacebug-> Ezim: hu?
<Ezim> spacebug-: inte mycket man ser..
<arand> Ser ut som en riktigt bra kamera ändå, med tanke på omständigheter.
<Ezim> spacebug-: ja, recordmydesktop/kazam fungerar i spel
<Ezim> bättre än hålla kamera
<spacebug-> arand: SGS3 i ett väldigt mörkt rum
<spacebug-> lägg märke till ubuntumuggen i vänstra hörnet. Syns väl inte att det är en sån men iaf hehe
 * Ezim undrar varför han inte kan se den
<spacebug-> Ezim: kanm inte se filmen alls?
<spacebug-> i KDE?
<Ezim> hmm fungerar chrome
<Ezim> men inte foxen eller opera
<Ezim> mysko
<spacebug-> i gnome/unity är ju totems plugin installerade till firefox mm
<Ezim> spacebug-: kde äger :)..
<Ezim> spacebug-: jag kör vlc plugins :P
<spacebug-> fast du kan inte spela upp alla typer utom dessa (eller andra plugin)
<spacebug-> aha ok
<Ezim> spacebug-: prova med recordmydesktop eller kazam
<Ezim> tror du kommer föredra det
<spacebug-> mp4 spelar firefox med libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.so
<spacebug-> eller ja mitt firefox iaf hehe
<K350> Jag bara ♥ rtmpdump !!!
<realubot> Filmen spelade väldigt hackigt för mig också i Fx.
<realubot> K350: Jag använder ju Terminator. Det är ju ungefär som Tmux.
<K350> realubot: Är det? Jag har inte provat Terminator.
<Ezim> spacebug-: lägger till totem
<Ezim> får se om det lirar bra med geck...
<swecarp> nä nu skall denna gamla gubbe gå och krama kudden
<Ezim> swecarp: sovgott.. hälsa frugan
<swecarp> Ezim:  ha det så bra och åter igen tack för all hjälp idag
<Ezim> dragon player ut... totem in
<Ezim> spacebug-: har du provat gecko-mediaplayer?
<K350> Ezim: För video eller Audio?
<realubot> K350: Dock så kräver nog Terminator X.
<realubot> Tmux är väl ncurses, typ?
<spacebug-> Ezim: tror det
<K350> realubot: Jo, fast eftersom jag kör VLC och Firefox så kan jag inte vara helt utna X ändå :-(
<Ezim> K350: det är plugin
<K350> realubot: Jepp, ncurses, snygg är dne också. Går att få til färger och annat som man vill..dukommer att älska den :-)
<K350> Ezim: Ah, jag anväder moc för audio :-)
<K350> realubot: vad anväder du för att läsa mailen?
<Ezim> K350: nörd... :P
<K350> Ezim: Det tar jag som en komplimang! .-)
<spacebug-> vad finns det för enkelt kommando / program för att se nätverkshastigheter i konsoll? Alltså aktiva in/ut
<K350> spacebug-: cbm
<K350> spacebug-: det är ett program
<spacebug-> ok tack
<K350> spacebug-: sudo apt-get install -y cbm
<K350> spacebug-: cbm är ett ncurses program *petar till realubot *
<Ezim> :) fasiken vad mycket nördsnack
<spacebug-> finns det nått som bara skriver ut aktuellt på en rad och sen avslutar utan att använda ncurses?
<spacebug-> jag vill egentligen veta min riktiga in/out från hemmet men det jag ser på denna burken är ju bara denna datorn, jag har ju fler men får jag med servern oxå så är det väl bättre. Bäst vore ju iofs om jag kunde fråga min router på nått sätt..hum
<spacebug-> den kanske har nån sån infosida..
<K350> spacebug-: Vill du kunna se hastigheteran på samtliga maskiner hemma?
<Ezim> ne nu ska man också krama kudde.. ha det bra alla tappra nattugglor
<K350> Ezim: God natt!:-)
<spacebug-> K350: ja precis, eller allt som går in/out genom routern.. vilket blir samma iofs
<K350> spacebug-: Det var ju lite marigare
<K350> spacebug-: såvida inte routern kan förse dig med något
<K350> spacebug-: Vet inte om ettercap visar hastigheter
<spacebug-> mmm kollar på det men
<K350> spacebug-: Kan inget program på rak arm. Men om du har ssh access till alla datorer så går det nog att odna med ett litet bash-skript
<spacebug-> finns en sida efter inloggning iaf som visar antalpaket skickade/mottagna för LAN / WAN / WIRELESS
<spacebug-> kruxet är ju oxå att lokala paket ska ju inte räknas med ;)
<K350> spacebug-: Det visar nog ettercap också. Men jag vet inte om den visar hastigheten
<spacebug-> men den WAN på routern hade varit bra om det va bytes och inte paket ..och om den gått att nå utan inloggning
<K350> spacebug-: Du vill alltså se hastigheten för samtliga datorer till/från nätet. Inte varje enskild dator?
<spacebug-> K350: ja eller vilket som
<K350> spacebug-: Om du inte kan installera något i routern får du antagligne gå in på varje enskild dator - t.ex via ssh - och kolla?
<K350> spacebug-: Annars vet jag inte på rak arm. arand kanske vet.
<arand> nät och mojs är inte min grej :(
<spacebug-> äh jag la ner tanken det va lättast så hehe. Tack ändå
<spacebug-> kanske skulle haft en linuxburk ståendes som bara agerade router som forwardare allt åt alla håll och mäta i den och sätta den framför routern ;)
<spacebug-> innan kanske man säger.. inte så att placeringen fysiskt på bänken spelar roll haha
<realubot> K350: Ögonen.
<realubot> K350: Jag får nog ta en titt på Tmux då.
<realubot> K350: Jag använder Evolution för mail.
<spacebug-> tmux är det som är som screen men ska va nyare och bättre eller?
<K350> spacebug-: Ja, och snyggare!
<K350> realubot: Snart är du förevigt frälst mdlem i tmux sekten! :-)
<David-A> spacebug: botaniserade just synaptic och provade cbm, iftop, nload, vstat, iptotal. t.ex "sudo iptotal -r 5 eth0" visar trafik efter 5 sek i terminalen utan ncurses.
<David-A> *vnstat
<K350> realubot: Lite uppförsbacke med tmux..men tids nog..se bara till att byta ut snabbtangenterna mot ngt bekvämare.
<spacebug-> tack David-A
<K350> spacebug-: Vänta..tror jag har en grej til dig.....
<realubot> K350: Det låter ju inte som en bra start med dåliga keyboard shortcuts.
<David-A> vnstat samlar data hela tiden och visar aktuella med kommandot vnstat
<Markk> K350: Jag bytte till ctrl-a på direkten.
<spacebug-> omg inte mer snabbtangenter. Har ju redan till systemet och sen i Terminal sig självt och sen i irssi. Hur ska det i så fall bli med mer i tmux? ;)
<Markk> K350: unbind C-b
<Markk> set -g prefix C-a
<K350> spacebug-: iptraf, dstat, speedometer, iftop tror även slmon har en växel för nätverk
<K350> Whiskey: jag gjorde också det, bekvämare :-)
<spacebug-> K350: tack
<K350> realubot: Ge tmux en ärlig chans. Du kommer inte att ångra dig.
<K350> spacebug-: Hoppas någon passar. Kolla i man om du inte kan få en outptu direkt i terminalen
 * K350 <-- tmux missionären!
<Markk> pheorize 0:irssi* 1:nano  2:./fah6# 3:bash  4:links# 5:nano# 6:irssi# 7:bash#         8.09 8.02 7.95 D:2036 B/s U:2 KiB/s 2012-06-17 01:13:32 AM
<Markk> SÃ¥ ser min statusbar ut i tmux.
<Markk> Fast med lite färger.
<spacebug-> jaså jaha du är den där Markk som leder över mig i fah :P
<Markk> spacebug-: ja
<Markk> Dock har ju uppsalanet dragit om mig nu. :)
<spacebug-> vad kör du på för burk(ar) ?
<Markk> SÃ¥ jag har gett upp.
<spacebug-> hehe
<Markk> Kör bara på server.
<Markk> servern*
<spacebug-> ok
<Markk> Intel i7 920.
<spacebug-> ok
<spacebug-> jag har en P4 2.8 och denna är en i5 2.66 klockad till 3.2
<spacebug-> kanske ska dra igång på eeeboxen och latopen oxå då..hum hehe..nä inte så miljövänligt kanske ;)
<Markk> :)
<Markk> Min står bara i en serverhall i Tyskland.
<spacebug-> ah hehe
<K350> Markk: Kör du någon publik server, www, ftp eller något?
<Markk> Nej
 * spacebug- kör www, ftp, subsonic, ssh ..kanske nått mer som jag inte kommer på just nu hehe. Bra att inte ha mer koll? :P
<Markk> Jag har en FTP-, SSH- samt Minecraft-server.
<spacebug-> mhum kan man ha egna såna. Aldrig ens sett spelet
<Markk> ja
<spacebug-> se där
<Markk> Det finns inga officiella servrar.
<spacebug-> ah då förstår jag
<Markk> Så vill man spela multiplayer så får man sätta upp en egen server eller spela på någon i serverlistan.
<spacebug-> iofs rätt ballt
<K350> Ah, jag som tänkte att någon köre en FTP att dela lite med :-D
 * realubot funderar på att lägga i en extra växel och dra förbi Markk i FAH.
<Markk> Do it.
<Markk> Jag ska säga upp servern rätt snart ändå.
<realubot> Frågan är vad du har att komma med hårdvarumässigt?
<spacebug-> Nu blir det filmtajm för mig iaf. Later!
<Markk> Jag sa ju det precis.
<Markk> Nu ska jag leka med min kartongdator.
<Markk> brb
<Peyam> ldde ner pes 2012
<Peyam> det funkar bra
<Markk> K350: Vad tänkte du på för slags FTP?
<K350> Markk: Vad för typ av grejjer har du på din ftp?
<Markk> Det är bara en FTP-server för att det är smidigt att kunna ladda upp filer.
<Markk> Kör mest med sftp vanligtvis dock.
<K350> Markk: ah, ok
<Markk> Har dock lite torrents. ;)
<Markk> Körde servern som seedbox förut på en tracker innan den stängdes ner.
<realubot> Vad är en kartongdator?
 * realubot leker med sin kalsongdator.
<K350> 'less' och vi/vim är det värsta elände som finns!
<K350> realubot: vilken text-editor anväder du i terminalen?
<realubot> K350: Nano.
<realubot> Vi/Vim är för hårdingar.
<realubot> Jag är en mjukis.
<Peyam> Markk:  jag laddade ner pes 12 helt olagligt
<K350> realubot: om nano är mjuikis så är JED som jag anväder för nollor
<K350> Om det finn snågon datorexpert hrä som kan tala om hru jag byter pager till pydoc?
<Peyam> jävla exem
<Peyam> hela min skalle
#ubuntu-se 2012-06-17
<einand> K350: du vad ville du i härrom natten?
<einand> 04:26:23 < K350> einand: fildelarpirat där lol
<einand> med det där?
<K350> einand: lol, den där vad fel-tabb:ad. Den var avsedd för någon annan :-)
<K350> einand: Däremot, har du någon susing om hur man byter pager för pydoc?
<einand> K350: nix, använder inget av de två
<realubot> einand: Fildelarpirat där!
<realubot> einand: :)
<einand> realubot: ?
<Markk> Nu har jag faktiskt en Ubuntu-fråga.
<Markk> Jag vill streama en video som är i ISO-format från min Ubuntu-server till min Windows-dator.
<Markk> Någon idé?
<einand> Markk: vlc
<K350> einand: Nu har jag ställt tilldet. Hur fixar jag pagern med update-alternatives --onfig något..hru var det nu?
<Markk> einand: Jag tog och körde via FTP från servern till VLC, men den vill inte.
<Markk> einand: Menar du att jag ska köra VLC på servern?
<realubot> Markk: VLC har streamingfunktion ja.
<realubot> Streama från VLC.
<Markk> Hur då?
<Markk> Eller jag vet hur jag gör det.
<Markk> Men hur gör jag det på servern?
<einand> Markk: VLC can rencoda och stream åt dig
<einand> annars kan du väl bara mounta iso filen över sshfs och spela upp med vlc
<realubot> http://www.videolan.org/doc/streaming-howto/en/ch04.html#id517332
<Markk> Mm, jag vet att VLC kan göra det.
<Markk> Så det går att göra detta i terminalen?
<einand> Markk: minst meck är att mouna mappen iso filen ligger i över ssh, och spela upp
<Markk> Okej
<realubot> VLC går ju att styra från Terminalen.
<einand> vlc kräver väl en x server?
<realubot> http://www.videolan.org/doc/vlc-user-guide/en/ch04.html
<einand> https://code.google.com/p/win-sshfs/
<realubot> einand: Jag tänkte också på det just. Det kanske inte går att bara nvända VLC CLI.
<realubot> *använda
<realubot> Utan att installera hela VLC.
<realubot> Det verkar vara en omständig lösning.
<einand> skall sova nu, om någon hittar ett bot api i java så kommer jag bli glad
<realubot> Att använda ssh i Windows för att ta emot en streamad film.
<einand> realubot: hur lätt som helst, den jag kör med
<realubot> einand: Vilken använder du då?
<realubot> mpeg4ip-server kanske är något?
<K350> export Pger..funkar inte. Det är fortfarande "less" för pydoc :-/
<realubot> Markk: Dog du?
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> han dött
 * realubot gråter över förlusten.
<spacebug-> ok off topic men se Project X ! ;)
<hexabit> Natti natti! :)
<spacebug-> natti
<realubot> spacebug-: Vad är det?
<realubot> Project X?
<spacebug-> realubot: en film, kolla IMDB (därav jag skrev att det va off topic)
<realubot> Markk: Det är oartigt att inte svara på tilltal.
<K350> realubot: Undrar hur det gick för ibm
<K350> Jaha, vad ska man hitta på för något kul nu då?
<realubot> K350: Han strök nog med.
<realubot> K350: Vad jobbar du med?
<K350> realubot: Det ligger i farans riktning
<K350> realubot: Nu försöker ja glära mig python. Eller menar du mitt arbete? Jag håller på med Ship to Gaza
<realubot> K350: Är du sjöman? ;)
<realubot> K350: Så du jobbar inte med IT då?
<K350> realubot: haha! näe
<K350> realubot: Njae, inte mer än med stg då
<K350> realubot: Vad gör du själv?
<K350> realubot: En mrola2 var inne i kanalen tidigare idag och frågade efter linuxexperter till ett "stort företag". verkade vara en riktig fejk
<realubot> K350: Jag är arbetslös.
<realubot> K350: Jag såg det.
<realubot> Det verkade lite oseriöst ja.
<K350> realubot: Mycket. Han ville att jag skulle skicka ett CV till hans private mail adress lol
<spacebug-> realubot: bor du i en liten eller större stad? Finns det inga lediga jobb alls?
<realubot> Annars är ju lag^ stockholmare och nyutexaminerad sysadmin. Precis vad mrola sökte.
<K350> spacebug-: Klart det inte finns. Vi har ju en mörkblå extermistegim som styr landet
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag bor i Göteborg. Du kanske har hört talas om den?
<spacebug-> realubot: hehe ja jo jag har varit där nån gång :P
<realubot> K350: Vad gör man om man jobbar med Ship to Gaza då?
<K350> realubot: Lilla London, Sveriges fra...baksida?
<realubot> K350: Exakt. ;)
<K350> realubot: Försöker ukndvka piraterna i östra medelhavet
<realubot> K350: Har du varit med på båten då?
<realubot> *båtarna
<K350> realubot: Nej, men nära vänner har
<realubot> Ok. Israel tog ju i med hårdhandskarna.
<K350> realubot: Ja särskillt 2010. Inte bra - för någon
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Är det någon båt som har kommit fram?
<K350> realubot: Inte sedan 2010. De tog t.om en "judisk" båt full med överlevande från förintelsen..
<realubot> Med överlevanden från förintelsen? Vad gjorde dom där?
<K350> realubot: Det var rätt många i Israel som blev upprörda t . om
<K350> Det var dne sk "jewishboat2gaza". den seglade lungt mto Gaza, Kapades av IDF, alla ombord fängslades sändesz till Ashdod..släpptes senare en dle åkte ur landet
<K350> realubot: en del av deltagarna var ju Israeler så de fick stanna
<realubot> K350: Känner du Gardell?
<K350> realubot: lite gran, han är ju med på en del möten och så
<realubot> Jag förstår det.
<realubot> Såg någon dokumentär om Ship to Gaza där han var med för några/något år sedan.
<K350> realubot: Han ä rok. Men det finns andra i STG som är verkliga eldsjälar
<realubot> Jaha.
<K350> realubot: Det hrä är iofs inte kanalen för politik :-)
<realubot> K350: Får du betalt för att jobba med STG?
<K350> realubot: Nej, alla jobbar ideelt
<realubot> Òk. Så du är arbetslös du också?
<K350> realubot: Mm :-(
<realubot> Det är lugnt så länge statskassan inte går i Greklands spår.
<K350> realubot: Det är väl bara en tidsfråga
<realubot> K350: Det hoppas jag inte.
<K350> realubot: Nä, det är det ju ingne so gör
<K350> realubot: Å andra sidan vad spelar det frö  roll om sttsfinanserna är goda om det inte kommer skattebetalarna till godo?
<realubot> K350: Det finns ju grader i helvetet.
<realubot> K350: Föredrar du Gyllene gryning?
<K350> realubot: Vad är Gyllene gryning?
<realubot> K350: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gyllene_gryning
<K350> realubot: Aha, nej verkligne inte.
<K350> realubot: Men jag tar inte för givet att Sverige ina kan gå samma väg.
<K350> realubot: Det är ju oftast inte så att man lägger sig i ett gott land och vaknar upp i ett dåligt. Sånt kommer smygande
<realubot> Jag föredrar en stabil ekonomisk utveckling.
<K350> realubot: Det gör jag också.
<K350> realubot: Men just nu tycker jag det tyvärr går åt andra hållet :-(
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> spacebug-: Ryck upp dig nu spacey.
<spacebug-> vad nu?
<spacebug-> jag läste lite om debian, enlightment och annat. Men så chattar jag lite på qruiser och lyssnar på clubmusik och bara allmänt svettas och funderar på om jag ska sova eller inte
<K350> anävder ni last.fm såg att det finns ett terminal progrma för att lyssna på last.fm som heter shell-fm
<K350> vore kul med lite webradio i  terminalen
<K350> man kanske skulle börja med lite webradio-streaming :-)
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag trodde att du satt och deppade framför skärmen eftersom du inte sa någonting.
<spacebug-> hehe ok
<K350> realubot: kanske ska sätta upp en lista med CLI apps...
<realubot> K350: Det borde finnas?
<K350> realubot: finns lite blandat här o var iofs
<K350> realubot: Det blir bara svårare  o svårare att hitta nya sköan CLI grejjer
<K350> realubot: Det här är mian favoriter, de jag anväder mest och dagligen ->
<realubot> K350: http://cli-apps.org/
<spacebug-> jag använder sky.fm och di.fm och det funkar i terminalen med
<K350> tmux, mutt, midnight commander, jed, moc, abook, irssi, htop, elinks - mest använda utöver nix utils..vad jag kommer på , på rak arm. Du då?
<K350> realubot: yat, cool sida. Tack!!!
<realubot> K350: Du kan ju få lite inspiration om du tittar under All och Highest rated.
<johanbr> powertop, sshfs, wget, bc, ...
<K350> realubot: är på väg in i godisbutiken aller redan :-)
 * K350 CLI porn
<realubot> powertop och bc? Vad gör dom?
<K350> bc är väl en kalkulator
<spacebug-> där kör jag calc
<K350> spacebug-: Jag anväder python terminalen för beräkningar :-)
<spacebug-> http://www.isthe.com/chongo/tech/comp/calc/
<spacebug-> heh eok
<realubot> Alpine email client.
<spacebug-> stödjer mutt gmail?
<spacebug-> och scripts?
<K350> oh fy..det hrä är den bästa porr sida jag sett EVER.slrå ALLT med ljusår!!! Helt OTROLIGT oooohhhh!
<realubot> K350: Jag hade inte installerat något från sajten men många program finns ju i Ubuntus förråd.
<K350> realubot: va eh..aha..*FROSSAR!!!!*
<K350> HUR kan de göra så här!!! de sätter VI/VIM först. Vilka j-vla erotikdödare!
<K350> Ha, htop 3:a, tji fick powertop! :-D
<realubot> K350: apt-cache search ncurses
<realubot> Listar ju också en del.
<K350> realubot: Det har jag redna kollat för längesedan
<realubot> Ok. :)
<K350> vad jag stör mig på vi/vim överallt
<K350> HA, mutt på toplistan - SEGER!
<K350> Synd att allt det hrä inte finns i föråden
<realubot> K350: Då har du sökt på: apt-cace search command line
<realubot> Också eller?
<K350> realubot: jaja, alla möjliga varianter.
<K350> realubot: Den här sidna vinner priset som årets bästa länk!
<K350> ohh vad schöööönt jag har det! ♥ CLI
<realubot> K350: Jag tyckte den var så där.
<realubot> Mycket skräp också som inte går att lita på.
<realubot> spacebug-: Mutt verkar ju fungera med Gmail.
<K350> realubot: MKm, de hade vi/vim där...
<K350> realubot: funkar jättebra med gmail och all annan imap. Funkar klockrent med pop3 också
<K350> realubot: behöver du hjälp med mutt så säg till. Jag har änga tveckor åt att konfa :-)
<realubot> K350: Krävs det mycket konfiguration?
<K350> realubot: Nä, men det är till att man vet vad man ska göra bara.
<K350> realubot: mitt tips för pop3 och smtp är att du anväder fetchmail och putmail.py
<K350> realubot: fethcmail för pop3 och putmail.py för att skicka mail
<realubot> Jag får nog titta på Mutt när jag har gott om tid.
<K350> realubot: Tar lite tid att lära sig. Ska leta fram en bra sida jag anävnda. Ska bara ta o sova lite först
<johanbr> realubot, powertop visar vilka program som tar mest energi
<realubot> johanbr: Ok.
<gecko> Godmorgon internet. Idag så blir det fullt upp med fotograferingar
<gecko> Församlingen firar nämligen 200 år med pompa och ståt
<HakanS> gecko: Hur går det med irc-loggarna?
<gecko> HakanS< Har precis klivit upp så du får vänta till senare
<coobra> :D
<coobra> gröt <3
<HakanS> gecko: Ser fram emot det. Intressant att se vad du har för "bevis".
<gecko> Nu är det nog dags att plocka ihop mina kameragrejor som jag ska ha med mig ut på äventyr
<gecko> Men jag tror det får räcka med det suveräna enkelbensstativet
<Haffe> Morgon.
<Haffe> Gäsp.
<Haffe> Är det någon action här?
<Vahl> Nä, undrar om den nya versionen av ubuntu är bra
<Haffe> Jag har hört att den ska vara bra.
<Haffe> Ifall det är värt något.
<scarleo> Den är bra
<defektz> morrn
<Ezim> godmorgon swecarp
<swecarp> Ezim:  godmorgon
<Ezim> swecarp: sovit bra?
<coobra> :D
<swecarp> ja vaknade 06,45 av en hund spm behövde ut
<Ezim> swecarp: hunnit pimpa-kde ännu?
<coobra> pimpa
<Ezim> swecarp: tur att man inte har husdjur... :P
<swecarp> pimpat media skrivbordet lite
<coobra> orka pimpa
<coobra> :D
<Ezim> swecarp: nice nice...
<coobra> så simpel som möjligt
<coobra> :D
<Ezim> coobra: :) du är nörd.. du kör väl med tilling eller vad det nu kallas..
<coobra> hehe
<coobra> nej
<coobra> kde
<coobra> med openbox
<swecarp> http://i.imgur.com/hiiZ7.png
<coobra> typ
<coobra> :D
<Ezim> coobra: :) härligt... gillar dig redan mer nu
<coobra> :p
<Ezim> coobra: säg inte du kör trinity?
<coobra> vet inte vad det är
<coobra> :p
<Ezim> coobra: kde 3.3.*
<Ezim> swecarp: snyggt..
<swecarp> tack Ezim
<coobra> Ezim: haha vet inte det som följer med pcbsd :p
<Ezim> coobra: du kör med tuffa grabbars nördgrejer
<Ezim> :P
<coobra> nej
<coobra> jag höll på innan med massa skumma distros... nu kör jag dom jag behöver göra minst med
<coobra> :p
<coobra> och jag har freebsd i hjärtat :p så kör pcbsd på laptopen och freebsd på servern
<coobra> fyfan vad knasigt det där låter :p
<Whiskey> Någon som är bra på php, försöker göra autologin med curl men får de inte att funka
<swecarp> välkommen Philip5
<Philip5> tackar
<Philip5> swecarp: läget? regnar det på dig?
<Ezim> Philip5: kena
<Ezim> Philip5: ditt fel att det regnar här..
<Ezim> j-vla skit väder det varit dessa dagar
<Philip5> Ezim: ja och du som skulle vilja gå på uppcon hela dagen
<swecarp> Philip5: nej lite mulet men inget regn
<Philip5> swecarp: lyx
<Ezim> Philip5: swecarp är väldigt nöjd med sin dist...
<Ezim> han verkar ej sakna ditt ppa :P
<swecarp> jag är så lycklig
<Philip5> happy ending varje dag
<Philip5> men vad är det för dist du kör då?
<swecarp> japp
<Ezim> Philip5: swecarp hade lite nybörjar-tabbar, men det löste sig med tiden..
<swecarp> mageia
<swecarp> just det lite misstag vid instalationen annars inge bekymmer
<Philip5> bygger det på mandriva?
<Ezim> swecarp: nu vet du hur du ska göra i framtiden.
<Ezim> Philip5: stämmer bra.
<swecarp> japp Ezim  be dig instalera
<Ezim> Philip5: det är en fork
<Philip5> och kör med rpm också?
<Ezim> Philip5: ja.
<Philip5> oki
<Ezim> Philip5: dock kommer paketen från lite överallt
<Ezim> en del gentoo
<Ezim> en del debian osv
<Philip5> http://blogg.idg.se/anakin/2012/05/31/mageia-2-inte-sa-felfri-som-jag-trodde/
<Ezim> Philip5: http://mageia.madb.org/
<Ezim> Philip5: haha, ju, det där har man läst... lite roligt var det allt
<Ezim> Philip5: länken jag länka kan du söka... det är en databas med allt vad mageia har erbjuda
<Ezim> i antal paket kan inget slå debian baserade distar
<Ezim> väl det enda området mageia faller efter
<Ezim> swecarp: du kan installera :)... du har nu gjort det några ggr.. det bör sitta nu.. du kan nog rabbla alla steg i sömnen
<swecarp> antal paket räcker för min del har hittat det jag behöver
<Ezim> swecarp: samma här. dock menar jag generellt sätt har debian baserade distar mer..
<swecarp> Ezim:  du vet en maskin jag alldrig kommer att instalera på
<Philip5> tycker det gick utför rejält när gael duval lämnade mandriva så det här kanske är det som behövs för dem
<Ezim> swecarp: du menar stenålderns laptopen? :)
<swecarp> nej den andra
<Ezim> Philip5: jepp.. känns som mageia är mandriva did right.. senaste åren
<Ezim> swecarp: haha du är för feg.. frugan lär jaga dig med toffeln är väl det du är rädd för..
<Ezim> Philip5: sedan är det skönt att en av grundarna till mageia arbetar också uppströms med pulseaudio..
<Ezim> kanske därför pulseaudio fungerar felfritt här än det var med kubuntu
<swecarp> nej att hon ställer upp i SM i kast med icke fungerande laptopp
<Ezim> sedan är ju drake bara bäst :)... känns så integrerat med övriga delar
<Ezim> swecarp: haha.. du är skön
<Ezim> swecarp: testade du inte livecd med hennes laptop? minns jag ej fel så fungerade väl allt?
<swecarp> Ezim:  det var nära igår när win strulade för henne
<swecarp> Ezim:  kubuntu funkade fint i både 32 och 64 bit
<Ezim> swecarp: :) jag har faktiskt hjälpt vänner med windows förr.. idag har jag sagt ifrån.. rensade virus och andra konstigheter med livecd/liveusb
<swecarp> vet ej om man ska köra 32 eller 64 på hennes hon har 4ǵb ram
<Ezim> swecarp: skönt.. då kommer mageia fungera lika bra
<Ezim> swecarp: hade hon mer än 4 gb är ju 64-bitar föredra.. annars är väl 32 valet.. men 4 gb är ju bra med ram.. hon har ju råd :) att använda dem
<Ezim> så 64-bitars är väl inte helt fel
<swecarp> ezim efter mate skall  den köras med 2 skärmar
<Ezim> nice nice
<swecarp> tror jag få sem om jag kan få det att funka som jag vill
<Ezim> Philip5: :) ta en titt på mageia.. du är ju gammal mandrake användare
<swecarp> nu är det mat färskpotatis och kykling
<Ezim> swecarp: mums.. smaklig måltid
<Philip5> jo jag är ju det men det var länge sedan nu
<Ezim> Philip5: :) vad hindrar dig ifrån att testa på nytt?
<Philip5> tid och lust kanske
<Ezim> Philip5: du kan ju testa cauldron.. det är deras rolling release
<Ezim> Philip5: :) det tror jag inte på... du är bara rädd att du kommer lämna kubuntu
<Ezim> och ditt ppa :P kommer bli historia
<einand> i miss Raymond
<hexabit> Jag håller på med en "server övervakare" typ nagios, men som kan köras lokalt utan webserver etc. Har ni några ideer om fler funktioner?
<hexabit> Länk: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb4-43WDnXA
<hexabit> Vill kunna få loggar från maskinerna men vill inte vara beroende av en "klient". Vad tror ni om att maskinerna mailar loggarna till ett externt konto?
<hexabit> Jag har redan ett script klart som kan skicka mail med loggar till externa konton men då blir det ju en klient lik förbannat :)
<hexabit> Behöver lite feedback och tipps nu för att kunna gå vidare :)
<hexabit> Vet att nagios redan finns, men det här är för att tillfälligt snabbt kunna slänga upp en övervakning på några maskiner.
<Ezim> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-18462421
<Ezim> :) turkiet en j-vla diktatur
<Haffe> Gratulerar.
<Haffe> Ezim: Jag tror att de turkiska myndigheterna drar världens practical joke.
<Haffe> Han får säkert lyxsemester när han väl kommer till domstolen.
<Ezim> Haffe: nja, folk har fått 7 år fängelsestraff där för burit pushi
<Ezim> "palestina-sjal"..
<Haffe> Fisk.
<Ezim> wb swecarp
<Ezim> Haffe: du skämtar om allt va?
<swecarp> tack Ezim
<Haffe> Ezim: Ifall jag tog världen på allvar så skulle jag ha begått självmord för länge sedan.
<Ezim> Haffe: får stå för dig.. en del saker skämtar man inte
<Ezim> swecarp: smaka det väl?
<Haffe> Ezim: Hur menar du nu?
<Ezim> Haffe: man skriver inte fisk som svar på det jag har skrivit.. respektlöst
<swecarp> ja det var kanon trots ett litet misslyckande
<Ezim> swecarp: huvudsaken var att det smaka gott... missöden sker med jämna mellanrum
<Haffe> Ezim: Jag tror inte att det här är rätt irckanal att diskutera Turkiets förtryck av kurder.
<swecarp> Ezim:  där har du rätt
<Ezim> Haffe: nej, dock är det heller inte rätt kanal skriva fisk som kommentar... sådant kan du faktiskt bespara mig
<Haffe> Jajaja.
<Ezim> Haffe: jepp.
<swecarp> 2 skärmar var ingen hitt hos mig jag får kolla lite hur det ska vara
<Ezim> swecarp: hmm hur är vädret hos er? här verkar vädergudarna vara arga.. bara sk-t väder..
<swecarp> solen skiner
<Ezim> swecarp: när du kollar in får du något svar när du skriver: xrandr
<swecarp> Ezim:  vad menar du
<Ezim> swecarp: menar efter du kopplat in skärm nr 2 och därefter skriver xrandr
<Ezim> vad får du för gensvar
<Ezim> swecarp: du kan också kolla på systeminställningar -> bildskärm
<swecarp> menar du i terminalen
<Ezim> swecarp: jepp
<Ezim> också mcc -> hårdvara -> anpassa den grafiska servern
<Ezim> något av dessa bör ge något form av svar
<swecarp> fan nu vet jag hur jag ska ha det ska kolla lite
<Ezim> swecarp: :)
<Ezim> swecarp: du är en go gubb-tok :P..
<hexabit> Till Nacka Forum en snabbis och shoppa :) Hadet bra så länge!
<Ezim> hexabit: köp något gott på vägen till mig.. sedan är det bara skicka iväg den via irc
<Ezim> :P
<Haffe> swecarp: Vad kör du för drivare till ditt grafikkort?
<swecarp> Haffe:  fråga inte mig
<swecarp> :)
<Haffe> Jaja.
<swecarp> nu funkar det bra ska bara kolla om det går att göra som jag vill
<Haffe> Tuta och kör.
<Ezim> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MShbP3OpASA&feature=youtu.be&t=49m45s
<Ezim> fan vad skön linus är
<Ezim> haha
<arand> Ezim: Det visar sig senare att en av nvidia's devs sitter i publiken :D
<Ezim> arand: :) har inte sett färdigt den.. såg den precis... så kollar
<Ezim> vad tycker du om den?
<arand> Brukar alltid vara intressant när Linus håller talks.
<Ezim> arand: +1
<Ezim> även om han ibland blir för mycket
<Ezim> synnerligen hans krig mot olika DE
<arand> Verkligen.
<Ezim> arand: även om han delvis har rätt, men han blir ibland för mycket.
<arand> Låter ibland som en ganska standard förändringsvägrare i de lägena...
<Ezim> instämmer
<Haffe> Jag förstår inte varför det fästs så mycket värde vid vad Linus tycker om olika skrivbordsmiljöer.
<Haffe> Det är lite som att lägga Zlatans åsikter om trädgårdsskötsel på en guldvåg bara för att han springer på gräs.
<arand> Linus är lite mer vokal om det än Zlatan om trädgårdar.
<arand> Haffe: Men det nämner han också i den presentationen, att han är förvånad att alla tar hans aggro på så stort allvar :)
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Det hade jag missat.
<Haffe> Jag får gratulera Linus till självinsikten, jag är imponerad.
<jolaren> echo | mutt me@.se -i "/var/spool/gammu/inbox/$1" -a "/var/spool/gammu/inbox/$1" -s "SMS Mottaget"
<jolaren> wadup med att inte $1 funkar
<realubot> jolaren: För att du har det inom "?
<realubot> Kanske ...
<arand> Nej.
<realubot> Det tolkas som bokstäverna $ och 1. Inte som variablen $1.
<madbear> jo?
<arand> Därför att $1 I det läget refererar till shellet, och jag vet inte om man kan göra så om man inte har det inuti ett skript...
<morten771> nä variabler i " ska gå bra, det är i ' som det inte går väl
<realubot> Jaha. Det var en gissning ...
<realubot> Förklara varför det inte fungerar då?
<realubot> Hjälp honom!
<morten771> vad gör mutt?
<realubot> morten771: Mail.
<realubot> morten771: mutt - text-based mailreader supporting MIME, GPG, PGP and threading
<realubot> Vad är skillnaden mellan en mailreader och en mail client? Är det någon skillnad?
<morten771> oh.. och kommandet skickar ett mail eller?
<morten771> åh. jag antog att $1 skulle syfta till nån bash-variabel. om den inte gör det vad är den då? nån sorts mutt-variabel?
<realubot> morten771: Det är sannolikt en bash-variabel, tror jag.
<morten771> ok
<arand> Om man stoppar den raden i ett skript kan man köra ./skript foo  och då blir $1->foo
<arand> Men det verkar inte gå att använda i samma "lager" så att säga.
<realubot> morten771: "The positional parameters are the words following the name of a shell script. They are put into the variables $1, $2, $3 and so on. As long as needed, variables are added to an internal array. $# holds the total number of parameters, as is demonstrated with this simple script:"
<realubot> morten771: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_03_02.html
<realubot> Läs under Special parameters.
<morten771> vart tog jolaren vägen?
<realubot> morten771: Han är väldigt blyg så han brukar ställa frågor för att sedan gömma sig under sängen. Det är inte första gången det händer ...
<morten771> hihihi :-D
<arand> Det man kan göra är ju att använda "set foo" för att sätta $1 från inuti nuvarande shell...
<nighter> bashar ni aldrig eller $1 är ju argumenten till scriptet :p
<arand> nighter: Ja, det sa jag ett tag sedan.
<realubot> jolaren har faktiskt ett lite lustigt sätt att ställa frågor. Han ställer ibland frågor för att några minuter senare bara logga ut. :S
<arand> Men jag tror att det försökte användas inuti ett shell utan att ges som ett arguement till föräldraskriptet, därav.
<KepX> någon som vet varför jag inte kan reparera paket, via pkgd eller vad det nu hette, jag gick i recovery mode. men inget händer och jag får vänta utan framgång
<realubot> KepX: Hur försöker du reparera paketet? Vilket kommando använder du och vad får du för meddelande i Terminalen?
<KepX> jag kör inte i terminalen jag går vian boot du vet skift
<realubot> KepX: Du använder väl fortfarande ett kommando?
<KepX> nej, det är någon sorts av text mode
<realubot> Jaha. Ja, det kanske det är nu när du säger det ...
<realubot> KepX: Vad är ditt problem egentligen? Inte med kärlekslivet då utan med Ubuntu? Varför försöker du reparera systemet i recovery mode?
<KepX> jag får broken pipe
<realubot> När/var/hur? Du ger för lite information för att man ska kunna hjälpa dig. Eller så är det jag som saknar kunskap om ditt problem ...
<KepX> det är igentligen att jag inte kan ladda ner alla uppdateringar. och jag får ign och bra några
<realubot> KepX: Du kan alltis testa: sudo dpkg-reconfigure --all
<realubot> dpkg-reconfigure reconfigures packages after they have already been installed. Pass it the names of a package or packages to reconfigure. It will ask configuration questions, much like when the package was first installed.
<realubot> Det är det enda rådet jag har att ge dig i.a.f.
<realubot> Förutsatt att du kommer så långt att du kan köra det kommandot ...
<KepX> händer inget
<realubot> Släng datorn. Köp en ny.
<KepX> lol
<lag^> realubot: Jag är inte nyexad?
<realubot> KepX: Varför började det här problemet då? Hur uppstod det?
<realubot> lag^: Är du inte?
<lag^> realubot: Nej?
<lag^> Jag har ju bara gått ett år.
<realubot> lag^: Nehe, har du 1 år kvar?
<lag^> ja
<realubot> Jaha ja.
<realubot> lag^: Snubben var nog inte seriös ändå.
<lag^> jag läste inget sammanhang, så bara highlighten i min awaylogg
<realubot> lag^: Det var en snubbe här som ville anställa en nyutexad linuxadmin i Stockholm.
<lag^> Jaha
<realubot> lag^: Men det verkade inte helt seriöst ändå så ...
<lag^> Varför inte?
<realubot> lag^: En snubbe kommer in här och vill anställa en person utan att säga vilket företag, arbetsuppgifter och sedan loggar personen ut.
<lag^> Okej
<realubot> Det kan vara vad som helst.
<morten771> intressant sätt att leta personal :-)
<realubot> Mm. Inte helt seriöst.
<lag^> Det är ju inte första gången någon söker personal på irc iofs
<realubot> Inget fel i att söka personal på IRC.
<realubot> Det var mer hur han gjorde det.
<lag^> Okej
<Haffe> lag^: Vem söker personal?
<lag^> Haffe: Någon igår.
<lag^> Men tydligen var han inte seriös enligt realubot
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Där ser man.
<lag^> Yes.
<realubot> mrola2 hette snubben, tror jag.
<realubot> Kollar loggarna om ni är intresserade.
<realubot> *Kolla
<lag^> Det är vi inte :)
<realubot> Det är bra.
<realubot> lag^: 20 000 kr.
<lag^> Okej
<realubot> lag^: Tycker jag du ska lägga dig på.
<lag^> realubot: Inte värt att hoppa av plugget för den lönen
<realubot> Det är 10 000 kr under mig men du är kortare än mig och längden har faktiskt betydelse för karriären.
<lag^> Jag trodde du var arbetslös
<realubot> lag^: Vi snackar inte lön nu. För anställningsintervju.
<lag^> 20K för anställningsintervju?
<lag^> Vad yrar du om?
<realubot> lag^: Ja.
<realubot> lag^: Du kan ju inte skänka bort din tid till vilken arbetsgivare som helst. Du måste våga ställa krav.
<lag^> Jag fattar inte vad du yrar om nu
<realubot> lag^: Jag tar 30 000 kr för en anställningsintervju och jag rekommenderar att du inte går under 20 000 kr.
<lag^> jaja
<madbear> realubot: nu trollar du
<realubot> madbear: Ja.
<madbear> du skulle ju inte hålla på på några dagar
<realubot> Förlåt.
<HakanS> realubot: Sluta trolla
<realubot> Jag kunde inte låta bli. :(
<madbear> det sa du ju! se vad som hände med kanalen
<lag^> madbear: för ovanlighetens skull menar du? :P
<madbear> haha
<madbear> jepp
<realubot> madbear: Det hände ingenting med kanalen.
<madbear> men alltså realubot skulle testa hur kanalen funkade utan realubots offtopic snack/trolling
<madbear> haha ok
<realubot> Lika seg som vanligt.
<realubot> Om inte Ezim och itmannen hade varit här då.
<lag^> madbear: komigen, det är realubot vi snackar om
<madbear> jo realubot e skön
<lag^> jag behöver en massage :(
<HakanS> Seriös skulle jag säga.
<realubot> lag^: Där hör du.
<Ezim> f-n vad ni är på realubot
<Ezim> detta börjar bli patetiskt
<lag^> realubot: Jag hörde inget? Skrik högre!
<realubot> Ezim: Jag trollade lite.
<realubot> Ezim: Det var inte poppis.
<madbear> Ezim: är jag på realubot ?
<Ezim> och om du trollade realubot? det är fel som trollar här.
<lag^> Ezim: Ja, det är faktiskt lite patetiskt att ta 30K för en arbetsintervju :P
<madbear> vem har varit pro realubot mest av alla?
<madbear> trofan det e jag
<madbear> fråga realubot själv!
<Ezim> *fler och inte fel
<realubot> Nä, nu återgår jag till mitt nya liv som ontopic-ircare.
<realubot> Ja, madbear har alltid varit ett stöd.
<Ezim> madbear: menar överlag.. det verkar vara populärt att vara anti-realubot..
<madbear> :)
<lag^> Ezim: Det är ju för att han trollar dag som natt!
<madbear> jo så är det ju
<lag^> Folk som itne vet hur de ska hantera honom
<madbear> alltså jag ser ju dirr han trollar
<realubot> Ett tag var madbear den enda i kanalen som stod bakom mig.
<lag^> dirr!
<madbear> :D
<Ezim> lag^: realubot skämtar. för somliga kanske det är och trolla. om man inte kan se ironin i det han skriver, ja, då tolkar man det som trollande.
<HakanS> Man kan faktiskt vara social OCH seriös i kanalen.
<Ezim> HakanS: självklart kan man det.
<Haffe> Ezim: Ungefär som när du blir sur över att jag skriver fisk.
<lag^> Ezim: Han skrev ju själv att han trollade!
<lag^> Och det heter sarkasm, inte ironi.
<Ezim> Haffe: ditt var idiotiskt rakt av. jag skriver om människor som grips och du kontrar med fisk... det är en annan sak kräva 30 K för intervju..
<HakanS> Sarkasm och ironi passar inte i detta medium.
<Ezim> HakanS: avgör du det?
<Ezim> :) många här bör kamma sig innan de fäller ur sig grodor
<Haffe> Ezim: Och du är den ultimata domaren över vad som är roligt?
<madbear> men realubot kan väl göra såhär : "jag tar 30k för att gå på intervju *ironisk*"
<madbear> :DDDDDDDDD
<madbear> *skoj skojjar*
<lag^> madbear: nej. SARKASM! :(
<lag^> Alltså, jag tycker det var trevligare stämning här innan Ezim kom och kallade oss för patetiska :<
<madbear> läste inte sammanhanget
<Ezim> Haffe: självklart inte, dock är det en sak skämta om vad man vill ha för vara med i intervju och när det berör allvarliga saker.
<HakanS> Ezim: I skriven text är det väldigt svårt att avgöra om en person är ironisk eller sarkastisk.
<realubot> Viktigt skämt till kanalen: Jag tar 30 000 kr för en anställningsintervju.
<realubot> Är ni nöjda nu?
<madbear> :D
<madbear> ja
<lag^> realubot: NEJ! Ta om det där.
<Ezim> lag^: trevligt :).
<realubot> Ok, bra.
<lag^> Ezim: Nä
<Haffe> Jaja.
<Haffe> Jag vet när det är dags att dra sig ut.
<Ezim> HakanS: ja, visst är det i skriven text svårt att avgöra sådant.
<Haffe> Nu tänker jag gå ut i solen.
<realubot> Nä, back to intopic tjejer.
<realubot> *ontopic
<HakanS> Ezim: Det var det jag menade med att sarkasm och ironi inte passar i detta medium. Alltså i irc.
<Ezim> HakanS: okej då förstår jag vad du menade.
<HakanS> Ezim: Ska du till föräldrahemmet i sommar?
<Ezim> HakanS: jepp.. jag har lite små ärenden fixa här först innan jag drar till päronen
<Ezim> :)
<HakanS> Ezim: Ifall du vill låna ett ex. av ubuntu-boken.
<Ezim> HakanS: np.. tror jag behärskar ubuntu tillräckligt väl
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> jag har nog någon e-book med buntu redan
<HakanS> OK. Passar bäst för nybörjare.
<Ezim> HakanS: jag tror jag har den för nybörjare, men den är nog gammal.
<Ezim> inte med senaste
<realubot> HakanS: Varför skänker ni inte böckerna till bibliotek?
<realubot> HakanS: Så börckerna får så stor spridning som möjligt? Eller biblioteken kanske inte tar emot böckerna?
<realubot> Det finns ju avtal om ersättning till bokförlagen varje gång en bok lånas ut från ett bibliotek.
<HakanS> Tror inte förlaget gotkänner det.
<realubot> Det är mer än man tror faktiskt, typ 50-100 kr per utlån.
<realubot> HakanS: Skänk böckerna till någon idell förening då? Någon som håller på med datorer? Typ, en datorförening på KTH eller något?
<realubot> *ideell
<realubot> På Chalmers har många utbildningar elevrum där man har en hylla med ämnesspecifika böcker.
<HakanS> realubot: Bättre att någon inom Ubuntu Sverige som håller utbildning eller liknande får tillgång till böckerna.
<realubot> HakanS: Vem gör det?
<realubot> Vem i Ubuntu Sverige håller utbildning om Ubuntu/Linux?
<HakanS> realubot: Video-guide-gruppen har nog användning av någon av böckerna.
<realubot> Jaha.
<HakanS> Ingen håller utbildning om Ubuntu för tillfället. Men det skulle ju kunna vara något att engagera sig i. Har själv funderat på detta.
<HakanS> Demonstrationer är ett annat område.
<HakanS> realubot: Kanske något för dig?
<realubot> HakanS: Du efterlyste en fråga om vad du har gjort som TL: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=56528&p=454355#p454355
<realubot> Där har du frågan. Nu ser det inte konstigt ut om du svarar med att beskriva dina meriter som TL.
<realubot> HakanS: Detta är inte menat som kritik utan se det som en möjlighet att bemöta kritiken som vissa riktar mot dig som TL.
<Ezim> realubot: mycket bra. har ju ställt frågan även här.
<HakanS> Håller på att svara.
<realubot> HakanS: Jag är uppriktigt nyfiken på vad TL/TC egentligen har gjort och tror att det underlättar omröstningen om folk får så mycket bakgrundsinformation som möjligt.
<realubot> HakanS: Ta det piano. Det är inte bråttom.
<joel135> hjälp mig nån med mitt skalskript. jag har en variabel i som är ett heltal. hur gör jag den till en sträng i hexadecimalt talsystem? ex: i = 15 -> strängen = 0xF; i = 0 -> strängen = 0x0. måste finnas ett bra program för det, tänker jag
<nighter> för den som inte vet vad är TL/TC förkortning för?
<nighter> joel135: bc?
<realubot> joel135: gbase?
<realubot> Ska fungera CLI och GUI.
<realubot> joel135: Aldrig testat, jag sökte i förråden bara.
<realubot> nighter: Team Leader och Team Contact.
<realubot> joel135: Skalskript i bash gör så vitt jag vet ingen skillnad på strängar och tal så att du ska konvertera till en sträng är nog ointressant.
<realubot> joel135: Se bara till att få till omvandlingen mellan decimala talsystemet och hexadecimala talsystemet.
<joel135> realubot: gbase verkar lättanvänt. tack för tipset
<realubot> joel135: No problem.
<nighter> annars har du alltid printf kommandot.
<realubot> nighter: Konverterar det då?
<nighter> printf '%x\n' 346
<HakanS> realubot: Nu har jag svarat.
<realubot> HakanS: Jag ser det. Tackar.
<realubot> Jag skapade tråden i nybörjar-sektionen eftersom jag inte har rättigheter att skapa trådar i LoCo.
<gecko> Fy för den lede vad jobbigt det varit att verka som filmare och fotograf idag
<gecko> Nu blir det ett drygt jobb att sortera allt
<realubot> gecko: Du är ju pensionär. Du ska inte jobba. Du ska sova bort dagarna. Gå genast och lägg dig.
<realubot> Pensionärsjävel.
<gecko> realubot< Precis min åsikt
<realubot> gecko: ;)
<gecko> realubot< Men mina uppdragsgivare ville ha det bästa så jag blev tvungen att ställa upp
<realubot> gecko: Vi drar ett streck över detta för den här gången ...
<gecko> realubot< Jag är tacksam för din vänlighet och ödmjukhet
<realubot> drmegahertz: Du slipper påföljd ... för den här gången.
<realubot> drmegahertz: Du också. Men framförallt gecko.
 * realubot knyter näven åt Tabb-tangenten.
<realubot> Dom är luriga dom där tangentbordstillverkarna. Placerar G och D med bara en tangents mellanrum.
<realubot> Inte konstigt att man tabbar fel mellan varven.
<gecko> Nu får ni hålla tyst i klassen. Det är STCC på TV
<HakanS> gecko: Det blir nog ånnu jobbigare att hitta loggarna som visar att jag "brukar sno dina reggade nick".
<kodein> jag tycker som sagt det är lustigt att anklaga andra för det när man själv gör det
<gecko> HakanS< Vaddå jobbigt?
<gecko> Vilket nick har jag snott då?
<kodein> gecko.
<kodein> det tillhör en Allan Eising
<gecko> Nope det tillhör mig via dotBNC
<Ezim> :) damn det var liv här
<kodein> 18:01 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Information on Gecko (account Gecko):
<kodein> 18:01 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Registered : Jul 05 13:11:33 2001 (10 years, 49 weeks, 6 days, 02:49:51 ago)
<kodein> 18:01 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Last addr  : ~allan@0x52b41d06.static.bcbnet.dk
<kodein> 18:01 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Last seen  : Apr 20 07:18:13 2011 (1 year, 8 weeks, 2 days, 08:43:11 ago)
<kodein> 18:01 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- User seen  : Jun 11 22:29:43 2012 (4 days, 17:31:41 ago)
<kodein> 18:01 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Email      : allan.eising@gmail.com
<kodein> 18:01 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- *** End of Info ***
<gecko> Gäääääsp
<HakanS> gecko: hinner du få fram dem ikväll?
<gecko> HakanS< Den som lever får se
<HakanS> gecko: Hur många gånger har det skett enligt dig?
<gecko> HakanS< 2-3 ggr
<Ezim> gecko: :) när ska du ge dig angående HakanS kärlek i itmannen kontot?
<gecko> Ezim< Ge mig? Vad innebär det att ge sig? :)
<Ezim> ni som är utråkade och inte gör något vettigt.. besök forumet och hjälp med supportfrågor
<Ezim> gecko: :) bara glömma det...
<gecko> Ezim< Det var inte jag som initerade denna diskussion nu
<realubot> Ja, tänk om vi hade försökt att lägga mer tid på Ubuntu och mindre tid på allt tjafs. Då hade det kanske blivit några barn gjorda i den här kanalen.
 * gecko hör hur glaset ramlar ned i kanalen när man kastar sten
<Ezim> realubot: +1
<Ezim> :)
<HakanS> gecko: Jag har sagt att det skett två gånger. En gång provade jag om det gick att gå in med nicket itmannen. Detta eftersom du  sagt att någon hade gjort det. Andra gången blev det så av misstag.
<Ezim> gecko: stämmer nog, men du verkar ändå inte vilja släppa det.
 * realubot skär sig på glasskärvorna.
<gecko> Ezim< Jasså vill jag inte?
<Ezim> gecko: känns så :).
<gecko> Ezim< När jag får frågor så måste jag väl svara på dom
<Ezim> gecko: :) stämmer.
<hexabit> Ezim: Jag köpte en mjukglass åt dig i Nacka forum, men den verkar ha fastnat i brandväggen på vägen ut :)
<gecko> Jag är klart impad över kvaliten på mina foton och video med nya kameran
<gecko> 3 minuter video=1.9 Gb :)
<Ezim> HakanS: förresten tack för att du tog din tid och svara på ubots frågor.
<gecko> 1 bild ca 23 Mb
<Ezim> hexabit: :P din fuling.. säg som det är.. du åt min glass :(
<hexabit> Ezim: "block all out from table mjukglass" verkar vara spärrat i pf ;)
<gecko> Ezim< Gillar du Bregott?
<hexabit> Ezim: Ja det gjorde jag.. förlåt :)
<Ezim> gecko: nee..
<gecko> Ezim< Vanligt smör då?
 * Ezim jagar hexabit :P..
<Ezim> gecko: jepp.
<gecko> Ezim< Det märks :)
<Ezim> gecko: :P jag förstår vad du vill poängtera, men jag spelade med...
<gecko> Ezim< :)
<Ezim> gecko: :P får man inte vara glad att någon svarade på samma frågor man själv hade?
<Ezim> då fick jag inget svar
<gecko> Ezim< Ja kanske det
<Ezim> gecko: :) bra gubb-tok..
<gecko> Ezim< Men du har så klart rätt. Har man fått hjälpa så ska man tacka
<gecko> *hjälp
<Ezim> gecko: sedan har jag inget emot HakanS. enda personen jag ej gillar har jag redan lagt in på /ignore
 * swecarp skickar hjälp till gecko 
<Ezim> :)
<gecko> swecarp< Tack carpmaster :)
<Ezim> gecko: swecarp är kde-pimpmaster
 * HakanS ska laga mat nu.
<gecko> Ezim< Pimp?
<Ezim> gecko: jepp..
<gecko> Ezim< En form av hackare eller?
<Ezim> gecko: nja.. swecarp är duktig på få till snygg look, när det kommer till kde.
<hexabit> Skulle vilja göra ett script som läser upp vad som skrivs i  en kanal. Vad använder man sig av nu förtiden? Är det Tivoli  eller vad den nu hette?
<gecko> Ezim< Ok
<Ezim> hexabit: fråga nörd.com :P
<swecarp> tackar Ezim
 * Ezim fortfarande sur på hexabit... min glass :(
<hexabit> Ezim: hehehe hexabit=supaa-nörd
<swecarp> Ezim:  såg att du försökte hjälpa en med mount problem i den andra kanalen
<Ezim> swecarp: jepp.. jag tror jag vet vad som är problemet
<Ezim> han har inga symlink til cd/dvd i /dev
<Ezim> jag svara han via pm
<Haffe> hexabit: festival
<Ezim> så upp till honom fixa resten..
<gecko> Borde börja redigera en del video i kdenlive. Men känner mig lat
<hexabit> Haffe: Tack! tivoli var ju nästan rätt :)
<gecko> Dvs mitt normaltillstånd
 * Ezim food-time
<wolf_raven_> när jag skulle avinstallera webbläsaren midori kom detta upp i terminalen: http://pastebin.com/k7kC4FDi   och efter detta har kommit upp vill den starta om systemet? kör Kubuntu 12.04 x64
<wolf_raven_> vad betyder detta? hur fixar man det?
<johanbr> wolf_raven_, /etc/default/grub: Syntax error: newline unexpected
<johanbr> du har ett fel i /etc/default/grub... ta en titt på den filen
<wolf_raven_> hur gör man det?
<Haffe> cat
<wolf_raven_> http://pastebin.com/wvyxr1VD  hur kållar man vad som är fel där och fixar det?
<realubot> wolf_raven_: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<realubot> Eller du kör Kubuntu.
<realubot> Då får du använda Kubuntus texteditor.
<realubot> gksudo kwrite /etc/default/grub
<wolf_raven_> ag körde kate (kubuntus textedior)  :)   och det var så grub såg ut i den
<wolf_raven_> *jag
<realubot> wolf_raven_: Har du ändrat i den eller?
<wolf_raven_> nej
<realubot> Konstigt.
<wolf_raven_> jag har inte vart inne i den innan
<realubot> wolf_raven_: I värsta fall får du ominstallera Grub: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstalling_GRUB_2
<realubot> Om du inte löser det på ett smidigare sätt.
<wolf_raven_> ja det verkar vara det enklaste o installera om grub :)
<wolf_raven_> är det bara sudo grub-install ?
<wolf_raven_> tyckte det stog nått om att man inte skulle behöva ange partitions nummer
<ibm> kan någon hjälpa mig med openssh jag har försökt skapa ssh nycklar men klarat av bara första raden under rubriken ssh nycklar http://help.ubuntu-se.org/9.04/serverguide/sv/openssh-server.html nu vill jag få bort de jag har flera hur kan jag göra det
<swecarp> wb Ezim
<Ezim> swecarp: thx kde-pimpmaster
<Ezim> swecarp: har du fixat klart looken på kde för idag?
<swecarp> Ezim:  den store problemlösaren
<swecarp> japp nu är bägge skrivborden klara
<Ezim> swecarp: haha tackar.. vet ej om jag är så stor problemlösare
<swecarp> jodå du har hjälpt så många med både stora och små problem
<Ezim> swecarp: tack för fina orden... roligt att man kan vara till hjälp
<Ezim> merparten av det jag hjälpt andra med har jag aldrig själv råkat ut för.. så man lär sig lite på köpet
<Ezim> :)
<swecarp> Ezim:  finns det någon app för att göra anteckningar och kommihågsaker typ en liten kalender har sett remember the milk
<arand> gnote? finns ju alltid i evolution tbird...
<arand> *evolution/thunderbird
<Ezim> swecarp: jag har ju widget/anteckningar
<swecarp> den lilla postitlappen Ezim
<Ezim> swecarp: eller menar du kanske något som redogör muntligt?
<swecarp> säg att jag gör en antekning om möte med kurden 31/7 så att den på minner mig om det
<Ezim> hmm.. ska se vad det finns för det
<Ezim> du vill helst ha widget antar jag?
<johanbr> ibm, om du skapat en nyckel du inte vill ha tar du bara bort den filen
<swecarp> vor bra med något som ligger på skrivbordet och på minner men remeber the milk verkar ok får ta och testa den
<Ezim> swecarp: hmm remenber the milk verkar vara något
<Ezim> swecarp: då behöver du gmail konto för det
<Ezim> swecarp: för att det ska fungera så måste du vara inloggad och det verkar vara samma sak som ens gmail konto
<Ezim> swecarp: http://www.rememberthemilk.com/services/gmail/
<swecarp> Ezim:  skapade ett konto utan gmail
<Ezim> swecarp: kanske går skapa via vanlig hotmail...
<Ezim> swecarp: nice.. säg vad du tycker om den
<swecarp> skapade med min vanliga mail
<Ezim> har aldrig testat
<swecarp> dax att ta ett bad
<Ezim> swecarp: :) gör så.. glöm inte göra rent öronen
<swecarp> det fina är att du kan skicka mail till dejsjälv som tydligen kommer in i remember the milk
<Ezim> swecarp: jepp.. har du android så får du den även till luren
<swecarp> fan den ansluter inte
<Ezim> swecarp: verkar ej gilla hotmail :P
<Ezim> swecarp: pm mig när du är tillbaks.
<Ezim> spacebug-: är du barcelona fan? :)
<spacebug-> japp
<Ezim> spacebug-: :) okej.. jag är svag för raul
<Ezim> men barca gillar man för deras spel
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> jag måste ju ogilla real madrid för de är ärkefiender men mest för ronaldo den tönten, kalrar inte av honom
<spacebug-> aja off topic igen
<Ezim> spacebug-: jag är väl ingen cr7 fan precis.
<Ezim> för mig är det raul-zidane
<Ezim> även ibracadabra och nu även karim benzema
<spacebug-> ;)
<spacebug-> han är mitt hatobjekt i FIFAspelet till xbox. Alltid han som gör mål på mig :P
<Ezim> spacebug-: vem? ibra eller karim?
<Ezim> :) är stor karim fan..
<Ezim> spacebug-: :P jag ogillar köra med real, dock gillar man karim.. så jag kör oftast med franska landslaget för köra med honom
<Ezim> annars föredrar jag köra allsvenskan
<Ezim> då menar i xbox
<Ezim> :)
<spacebug-> Ezim: benzema
<Ezim> spacebug-: :) då är det bäst du springer när du ser mig
<swecarp> Ezim:  springa då kan man ju bli ftrött
<Ezim> swecarp: :) ska ge dig lite tips om systemd som vi kör
<Ezim> swecarp: installera: systemd-tools
<Ezim> swecarp: sedan öppna terminalen: 1. systemd-analyze (ger den tid det tar att boota) 2. systemd-analyze blame (ja, listar de processer som tar tid, i textformat) 3. systemd-analyze plot > plot.svg (samma sak som blame, men i svg format, du kan öppna med webbläsaren)
<Ezim> så enligt systemd så tar det för mig 35,294 sek att boota
<Ezim> vette tusan om det stämmer :)...
<swecarp> 39,066 för mig
<Ezim> nice nice
<swecarp> ok sista vändan med hundarna
<Ezim> swecarp: fy på dig.. fotbolls-time
<Ezim> :P
<Ezim> ne... ta hand om dig
<swecarp> nä hund time
 * Ezim ska idla
<swecarp> ses kanske senare eller så blir det i morgon
<ibm> kan någon hjälpa mig med openssh jag har försökt skapa ssh nycklar men klarat av bara första raden under rubriken ssh nycklar http://help.ubuntu-se.org/9.04/serverguide/sv/openssh-server.html nu vill jag få bort de jag har flera hur kan jag göra det
<ibm> johanbr hur gör jag det var finns filen nånstans
<ibm> kan någon hjälpa mig med openssh jag har försökt skapa ssh nycklar men klarat av bara första raden under rubriken ssh nycklar http://help.ubuntu-se.org/9.04/serverguide/sv/openssh-server.html nu vill jag få bort de jag har flera hur kan jag göra det
<kodein> ditt nyckelpar ligger under ~/.ssh och heter id_rsa <-- den privata nyckeln och id_rsa.pub <-- den publika nyckeln
<kodein> eller möjligen id_dsa och id_dsa.pub
<ibm> kodein snälla kan du ge mig hela sök vägen
<kodein> men det står ju redan i den guiden, så det har du ju förstås redan läst
<kodein> ibm: DET STÅR I GUIDEN DU LÄNKADE OCKSÅ
<Ezim> grymma matcher
<kodein> "Som standard sparas den publika nyckeln i filen ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub, medan ~/.ssh/id_dsa är den privata nyckeln."
<kodein> du har trots allt haft den här frågan i en kvart. det borde ha räckt till att läsa den där guiden 4-5 gånger, tycker jag nog ändå. nåja.
<kodein> rättelse: 2½ timme åtminstone
<kodein> ibm: folk försöker hjälpa dig på riktigt i den här kanalen. det minsta du kan göra är att dels läsa de guider du "läser" ordentligt, och dels läsa vad de som svarar på dina frågor här skriver.
<ibm> kodein vänta nu vad löjligt jag vet varför jag inte hittade platsen filerna finns i hem katalogen
<kodein> katalogen .ssh finns i hemkatalogen, ja
<phnom> ibm: Han gav dig hela sökvägen, ~ är kort för hemmappen.
<Haffe> Undrar om det skulle fungera med cd /home/($whoami$)
<ibm> kodein det verkar som att de sparades på fel ställe
<kodein> Haffe: /home/$USER är vanligt
<Haffe> Hmmmm.
<ibm> phnom de ligger under hem katalogen
<phnom> ibm: Ja, om du bytte namnet och inte skrev in hela sökvägen så hamnar de inte i .ssh
<ibm> kodein och phnom jag tar bort de
<kodein> det var väl det du ville?
<ibm> kodein och phnom ja är de borta helt nu
<gecko> Nu är det kris. Jag är ensam hemma en hel vecka och har glömt bort hur man värmer mat i micron. Får väl leva på rårörda B-vitaminer under denna tid
<kodein> det finns väl gott om mossa och kottar i skogen för dig att äta
<realubot> gecko: Ta det lugnt med matlagningen nu så du inte gör dig illa!
<gecko> realubot< Precis min tanke
<realubot> gecko: Se till att du är på rätt sida om microvågsungnsdörren innan du startar ungen!
<gecko> realubot< Ok. Tack för tipset
<realubot> gecko: Ingen orsak.
<Haffe> gecko: http://www.garderoben.se/mre-meals-ready-to-eat-p-1502-c-242.aspx
<phnom> Mmm, kottdjur.
<gecko> Götapetter vad dyrt
<kodein> du kan ju delbetala från 5kr i månaden.
<ibm> kodein och phnom ok hur skapar jag ssh nycklar på rätt sätt jag har försökt med guiden men jag fattar inte den första raden funkar men inte resten vad gör jag för fel med http://help.ubuntu-se.org/9.04/serverguide/sv/openssh-server.html
<realubot> ibm: http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki/Servrar/Secure_ssh
<Haffe> ssh-keygen brukar fungerar rätt bra.
<morten77> glömt hur man värmer mat i mikron??? du har för komplicerad mikro hör jag....
<realubot> ibm: Och den gamle lathundens blogg: http://www.lathund.nu/2010/01/19/kom-igang-med-ssh/
<kodein> Haffe: ja, man behöver ju inte göra mer än att trycka enter och skriva in lösenord
<Haffe> Vad vet jag.
<Haffe> Jag är ju en långsint idiot som bara söker bråk.
<kodein> vad är väl en bal på slottet?
<Haffe> Vad är väl ett napalmlavemang?
<gecko> Aha. Prisa Gud. Jag har hittat bruksanvisningen
<morten77> det kan ju vara tråkigt, och trist och ja tråkigt.....
<Haffe> Ett napalmlavemang?
<gecko> Jädrans fruntimmer att lämna en gammal man i sticket
<morten77> gecko: du skulle inte köpt mikron med java jini... det finns enklare med två rattar på bara. styrka och tid.
<gecko> morten77< Jo men jag vill vara värst :)
<gecko> Och köket är inte min normala plats att vara
<Haffe> gecko: Nya tider, ny vanor.
<morten77> du kanske kan koda en app till din androidtelefon som fixar två virtuella rattar att vrida på :-)
<gecko> Men jag går iaf till kylsåpet och hämtar öl själv. De ni
<Haffe> Pfffft.
<Haffe> Jag har betydligt starkare grejer än öl i kylen.
<morten77> ost?
<kodein> magnus samuelsson?
<Haffe> Receptbelagda läkemedel.
<morten77> en Gamle Ole är inte att leka med annars
<phnom> Knark, knark, mera knark
<gecko> Varför har du dom i kylskåpet
<phnom> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Des9pPsXMJE
<Haffe> morten77: Jag hörde att Hells Angels en gång blev anlitade för att flytta en gamle ole.
<Haffe> 10 män kom, 6 gick därifrån.
<morten77> :-D
<ibm> kodein och phnom hur sparar jag de på rätt ställe spelar det något roll var de finns help.ubuntu-se.org/9.04/serverguide/sv/openssh-server.html
<kodein> ibm: defaultvärdet är bra
<kodein> DVS, du trycker bara ENTER på första frågan när du kör ssh-keygen
<ibm> kodein och phnom fast då sparas de i hem katalogen
<kodein> nej, det gör de inte.
<kodein> men skulle så vara så kan du själv göra mkdir .ssh; chmod 700 .ssh; mv id_* .ssh/
<kodein> men nu är det ju så att standardvärdet är rätt, och du kan nöja dig med att bara trycka enter så sparas de på rätt ställe
<ibm> kodein och phnom ska jag bara skriva ssh-keygen -t dsa i terminalen
<ibm> kodein och phnom jag står här nu ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<kodein> Ja
<K350> ibm:  ssh strul igen?
<ibm> K350 det stämmer
<K350> ibm tänker du fortfarande köra webserver på ubuntu-desktop distron?
<kodein> K350: har du någonsin upplevt att du stångar huvudet blodigt mot en tegelvägg?
<K350> ibm:  varje dag
<ibm> K350 bara när jag bootar från ubuntu-server
<kodein> jag misstänkte det
<K350> ibm: oh, så du har installerat ubuntu-server :-)
<K350> ibm har duinstallerat apache, php och mysql där också?
<ibm> kodein och phnom det står så här ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ ssh-keygen -t dsa
<ibm> Generating public/private dsa key pair.
<ibm> Enter file in which to save the key (/home/ibm/.ssh/id_dsa):
<kodein> ibm: och då trycker du ENTER
<ibm> K350 ja alla
<kodein> ibm: det är tangenten under backspace och ovanför shift
<K350> ibm:  nice, har du skapat en databas och installerat wordpress också?
<ibm> kodein och phnom då sparas de i hem katalogen
<kodein> ibm: nej, då sparas de DÄR DE SKA SPARAS
<kodein> ibm: var bor du? är det i närheten av mig kommer jag förbi och gör det här eländet åt dig
<ibm> kodein och phnom ha ha ha ha jag vet vart enter knappen ligger så dum är jag nog inte
<kodein> jag börjar tyvärr tvivla :(
<kodein> jag lovar att jag har koll på hur det här funkar.
<kodein> att du tror att den sparar nycklarna direkt i hemkatalogen gör inte att det faktiskt blir så. det blir som jag säger att det är, att det sparas i .ssh-katalogen.
<ibm> kodein och phnom det står att de kommer sparas i hemkatalogen enligt detta ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ ssh-keygen -t dsa
<ibm> Generating public/private dsa key pair.
<ibm> Enter file in which to save the key (/home/ibm/.ssh/id_dsa):
<phnom> ...
 * kodein går och skjuter sig
<phnom> Ja, för att den SKA sparas i hemmappen i .ssh-mappen
<ibm> kodein och phnom ok så de ska vara under /home partitionen
<phnom> Ja
<ibm> kodein och phnom då är det bara att låta det tom och trycka på enter
<kodein> ibm: vad har jag sagt tio gånger att du ska göra?!
<phnom> kodein: Lever du fortfarande? :D
<kodein> phnom: jag försöker komma på ett vettigt sätt att hålla bössan så att jag kan trycka av och skjuta mig i huvudet samtidigt
<ibm> kodein och phnom ska jag inte skriva något namn typ användarnamn
<kodein> nej
<kodein> du ska trycka ENTER
<kodein> sen ska du välja ett lösenord
<kodein> det ska du skriva in TVÅ gånger
<ibm> kodein och phnom det står så här ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ ssh-keygen -t dsa
<ibm> Generating public/private dsa key pair.
<ibm> Enter file in which to save the key (/home/ibm/.ssh/id_dsa):
<ibm> Enter passphrase (empty for no passphrase):
<ibm> Enter same passphrase again:
<ibm> Your identification has been saved in /home/ibm/.ssh/id_dsa.
<ibm> Your public key has been saved in /home/ibm/.ssh/id_dsa.pub.
<ibm> The key fingerprint is:
<ibm> cb:dc:fe:6b:09:87:76:08:bb:0c:da:6f:82:10:03:9b ibm@ibm-laptop
<ibm> The key's randomart image is:
<ibm> +--[ DSA 1024]----+
<ibm> |                 |
<ibm> |.                |
<kodein> lieber Gott
<phnom> ...
<ibm> | +               |
<ibm> |E o     .        |
<phnom> !pastebin
<ibm> |   o    So o     |
<ubot2> pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ibm> |  .   .o.o= o    |
<ibm> |   . + o+o.+ .   |
<ibm> |    o o +.  o    |
<ibm> |       +. .oo.   |
<ibm> +-----------------+
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<ibm>  är detta ok så
<kodein> det är inte okej att flooda kanalen så
<kodein> men ja, nyckeln är skapad nu
<ibm> ok tack jag fortsätter med guiden
<einand> fast nu vet vi ju nyckelen eftersom han posta den här
<phnom> einand: Ssssh, har vi tur postar han hostname till servern också.
<ibm> kodein och phnom andra raden i guiden funkar inte det står ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ ssh-copy-id username@remotehost
<ibm> /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: ERROR: No identities found
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<phnom> cd .ssh
<phnom> Eller nåt, brukar göra det manuellt.
<kodein> ssh-copy-id defaultar väl på id_rsa.pub, så kör man med dsa så får man väl köra ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub username@remotehost istället
<ibm> phnom nu står det så ibm@ibm-laptop:~/.ssh$ ssh-copy-id username@remotehost
<ibm> /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: ERROR: No identities found
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/.ssh$
<phnom> ibm: Om du läser manualen till ssh-copy-id kanske det går bättre? ssh-copy-id [-i identity_file] host@remote
<ibm> phnom det är ju det jag försöker
<kodein> ibm:  ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub username@remotehost
<phnom> "Could not find host remotehost" ;P
<ibm> phnom och kodein det står ibm@ibm-laptop:~/.ssh$ ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub username@remotehost
<ibm> ssh: Could not resolve hostname remotehost: Name or service not known
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/.ssh$
<phnom> ibm: Det kanske funkar bättre om du faktiskt skriver i vilken server du vill kopiera den till också?
<phnom> För jag antar att du inte heter "username" på din server "remotehost"
<kodein> ibm: det är ju för fan korkat att hjälpa dig. du läser inte vad vi svarar till dig
<kodein> phnom: man borde ha annat :/
<kodein> anat, even
<phnom> Indeed.
<ibm> kodein och phnom mitt username är ibm men vad är remotehost
<phnom> IP eller hostname till servern du vill kopiera över nyckeln till. Den som du sshar till.
<phnom> ... För jag antar att du sshar till någon maskin?
<phnom> ibm: ↑
<ibm> kodein och phnom det står ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ ssh-copy-id ibm@ibm-laptop
<ibm> /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: ERROR: No identities found
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<kodein> Gott in Himmel
<kodein> ibm: om vi börjar i andra änden, då. Vad exakt är det du vill göra? Du ssh:ar idag till någon annan server?
<phnom> Not sure if trolling...
<ibm> kodein och phnom det står att man ska skriva så enligt guiden i alla fall
<Barre> add
<Barre> sorry.. ctrk knappen strular lite..
<Barre> s/k/l/
<ibm> kodein och phnom jag vill använda openssh för att kunna ha tillgång till min dator från ett annat ställe alltså via internet
<markus_> ibm: vet inte varför du får det felmeddelandet men du kan ju kopiera manuellt utan ssh-copy-id
<kodein> ja, det har inget med ssh-nycklar på datorn du vill nå att göra.
<realubot> kodein: Lösa skott?
<kodein> realubot: klickpatroner
<ibm> kodein och phnom hur gör man det jag vet inte
<realubot> kodein: Aha.
<realubot> ibm: Jag och K350 föreslog att du skulle lära dig lite mer om Terminalen innan du försöker sätta upp en egen server då en server kräver att man har lite koll på hur man använder CLI.
<ibm> realubot jag använder ju guiden följer den rad för rad men det funkar ändå inte
<realubot> ibm: Nej, just det. Det är ju det jag och K350 försökte säga natten till i dag. Vänta med servern tills du känner att du har koll på hur du använder Terminalen.
<realubot> ibm: Inte för att vara taskig men det känns som om du går händelserna i förväg lite grann ...
<phnom> ibm: Den delen du just försökte göra med nycklarna ska du göra på klienten, alltså den datorn som du använda för att koppla upp dig mot den datorn du vill nå.
<phnom> ibm: Och med det sagt så behöver du inte ens nycklarna för att köra ssh
<ibm> realubot har du någon länk för att lära sig allt som krävs alltså för openssh
<phnom> www.google.com
<realubot> ibm: Jag har postat mängder av guider till dig. Natten till i dag och inna i kväll.
<realubot> ibm: Problemet är ju att du måste ha guider på svenska och då återstår Google Translate, typ.
<realubot> ibm: Det känns inte som om det är guiderna som det är fel på utan hur du följer guiderna, d.v.s. du gör nog inte så som det står i guiderna.
<phnom> ibm: Dessutom, hur ser din nätverksstruktur ut hemma? Dynamiskt ip?
<realubot> phnom: Ja. Vi har satt upp no-ip som han säger fungerar ...
<phnom> realubot: Och öppnat/vidarebefodrat port?
<realubot> Vi fick openssh-server att fungera efter mycket om och men igår men nu terstår nycklarna ...
<realubot> phnom: Nej.
<ibm> jag menar bara för openssh finns det inte någon länk för det
<realubot> phnom: Vi fick openssh-server att fungera när han anslöt till localhost.
<realubot> med ssh.
<realubot> ibm: Du har ju fått länkar. Jag postade ju två länkar till sv. guider om ssh? Vad mer vill du ha?
<gecko> Det kan vara lite besvärligt att använda min laptop ibland. http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/3158/img0132ejo.jpg
<ibm> realubot de länkar som var på svenska beskrev inte allt om openssh har du inte någon som beskriver allt
<realubot> ibm: Här är en till guide på sv. men jag tror det står samma i den som i alla andra som jag har gett dig: http://wallmander.net/530-guide-installera-sakra-ssh-server/
<realubot> ibm: Vad är det som inte fungerar då?
<realubot> gecko: Frugan?
<realubot> gecko: Nä, det där var lågt.
<gecko> realubot< Nä hon brukar inte sitta på min laptop
<gecko> Men låter lika ibland :)
<realubot> gecko: JAg ser att du har satt dit ett Windows-klistermärke på chassit.
<ibm> realubot denna guide under ssh nycklar lyckas bara första raden inte den andra
<ibm> realubot denna guide under ssh nycklar lyckas bara första raden inte den andra http://help.ubuntu-se.org/9.04/serverguide/sv/openssh-server.html
<gecko> realubot< Nä det satt där när den kom
<realubot> gecko: Säkert.
<Ezim> realubot: :) jag tog bort min..
<gecko> realubot< Jo för det fanns win i den som default. Men inte nu längre
<Ezim> gecko: fungerar allt med laptopen?
<K350> dags för ett seriöst byte av terminal! :-/
<realubot> kodein: Dags för dig att hjälpa ibm.
<gecko> Ezim< Är väldigt nöjd. Allt funkar kanonbra
<realubot> K350: Du alltså.
<realubot> kodein: Inte du. Du har ju gått och skjutit dig.
<gecko> realubot< Lovar du?
<realubot> gecko: Vad?
<gecko> realubot< Det du skrev om att skjuta
<realubot> gecko: Ja, men det var tydligen klickpatroner.
<gecko> realubot< Ok
<realubot> gecko: 21:47.
<gecko> realubot< Lovar runt men håller tunt
<kodein> jag skulle ju självklart inte skjuta mig innan jag gjort en drive-by på strandvägen 8b
<realubot> ibm: Du kan självklar tinte skriva så här: ssh-copy-id username@remotehost
<gecko> :D Lycka till om du hittar mig där
<Haffe> Nej. Nu är det nog dags att sova.
<realubot> ibm: Kör det här kommandot på datorn som har openssh-server installerat: hostname -I
<kodein> jag får väl ta åsgatan 5a också då
<realubot> ibm: Vad får du då?
<kodein> men det är bra att du bekräftar vilken adress som är aktuell
<realubot> ibm: Eller vänta. Var har du skapat nycklarna egentligen? På servern eller på klienten?
<gecko> Du är välkommen. ta med förstärkning bara
<gecko> kodein< Och vad tänker du göra hos mig vid ditt besök?
<kodein> tja, klarar du koka kaffe?
<gecko> Nope
<kodein> då får jag väl ordna med den saken då.
<kodein> gofika kan du väl iaf se till att ha hemma
<ibm> realubot på servern
<gecko> Ta med egna kaffekokare isf
<realubot> Ok, du ska köra kommandot på datorn du vill ansluta för att komma åt servern.
<kodein> behöver jag flera kaffekokare?
<kodein> har du lärt dig stava fåtölj än?
<gecko> Vet inte hur mycket kaffe det kommer att gå åt
<kodein> det är inte engångs.
<realubot> ibm: Men det kanske går lika bra att kopiera private key till klienten som att kopiera public key till servern. Vad säger alla i kanalen?
<kodein> låt bli att sprida den privata nyckeln
<ibm> realubot det står ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ ssh-copy-id ibm@ibm-laptop
<ibm> /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: ERROR: No identities found
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<realubot> ibm: Jag säger ju att du självklart inte kan skriva så.
<kodein> ibm: 22:01 < kodein> ibm:  ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub username@remotehost
<K350> realubot: ja?
<K350> realubot: Jag har terminal BEKYMMER! :-/
<Haffe> Terapi?
<realubot> kodein: Han har ju redan pub-key på servern eftersom han har skapat nycklarna på servern.
<realubot> kodein: SÃ¥ han ska ju flytta private-key till klienten.
<kodein> realubot: grejen är ju att ssh-copy-id defaultar på rsa-nycklar och han har skapat en dsa-nyckel
<realubot> Jaha.
 * K350 vill ha en SNABB, lightweight terminal som öppnas i fullskämrsläge. INGA menyer och det ska gå att zooma som i konsole med typ ctrl-+/-
<ibm> realubot det står i guiden så där
<realubot> kodein: Men han kan ju ändå inte flytta med ssh-copy-id eftersom han försöker flytta från servern med openssh-server till klienten som bara har ssh.
<realubot> kodein: Det går väl inte?
<kodein> realubot: nej, jag antar det.
<realubot> K350: Jag använde lxterminal på min netbook med Openbox som är inställt på att öppna i maximized och utan fönsterdekorationer.
<kodein> det måste ju finnas en ssh-server att ansluta mot på andra sidan
<K350> en DÅLIG grej med konsole är att det inte finns en växel för fullskämrslge.
<K350> realubot: ska kika på lxterminal
<realubot> ibm: Det enklaste är om du gör det rätt från början. Radera nycklarna du har skapat med kommandot: rm -r $HOME/.ssh/*
<K350> realubot: Jag vill också kunna komm aåt terminalen oavsett vilken arbetsyta jag befinner mig på. vad nu det blri för kod?
<realubot> K350: Det är dock inte lxterminal som är hemligheten utan att jag i Openbox konfigurationsfil ställt in att öppna just det programmet i maximerat läge och utan fönsterdekorationer.
<ibm> realubot det har jag nyss gjort innan jag chattade med dig jag frågade de andra hur
<realubot> ibm: Du ha rju skapat nycklarna på FEL dator.
<realubot> ibm: Du ska ju skapa nycklarna på klientdatorn, d.v.s. på datorn som du vill använda för att koppla upp dig mot datorn med openssh-server med.
<K350> realubot: jag kan nog köra liknande konfigurerign i compiz..men jag vet inte hur det ska se ut
<realubot> ibm: När du har skapat nycklarna där så ska du kopiera pubkey till servern som har openssh-server så att den hamanr i en fil som heter authorized_hosts
 * K350 testar lxterminal
<realubot> K350: Openbox är nice. Lättviktigt.
<ibm> realubot aha men är inte nycklarana för att säkra kommunikationen
<realubot> ibm: Jo.
<K350> realubot: hur 'zoomar' man i lxterminal?
<realubot> ibm: På vilket sätt menar du att nycklarna inte skulle säkra kommunikationen för att man för så som jag säger?
<realubot> K350: Jag vet inte.
<K350> realubot: Jag kan tyvärr inte använda openbox då dne saknar xzoom funktion och stöd för invertering av färger
<K350> realubot: hm..sk akolla man filen
<realubot> K350: Ja, ja, det har du nog sagt förut.
<realubot> ibm: Hur som helst. Radera nycklarna du har skapat på servern så här: rm -r $HOME/.ssh/*
<realubot> ibm: Så är vi av med dom ...
<K350> realubot: hur får du fullskärms läge i 'geometry' ?
<realubot> K350: Jag använder Openbox för att ställa in så lxterminal öppnar i maximerat läge.
<realubot> K350: Hur man gör i lxterminals inställningar vet jag inte.
<K350> realubot: aha..hm..ska se här.....
<realubot> K350: Eller om jag använde lxterminals inställningar trots allt ... Jag minns inte nu.
<K350> realubot: har du någon formel för att 'greppa terminalen oavsett i vilken arbetsyta du befinner dig i?
<K350> realubot: jag kikar på det nu.....
<realubot> K350: Jag använder nog lxterminal för maximerat läge och Openbox för att skippa fönsterdekorationerna. Så var det kanske.
<ibm> realubot jag tror jag fick bort de
<realubot> K350: Jag kör inte lxterminal i fullscreen utan i maximerat läge.
<realubot> ibm: Kör: ls -al .ssh/
<realubot> ibm: Vad får du då?
<K350> realubot: är inte fullscreen och maximalt läge samma sak?
<realubot> K350: Nope.
<realubot> K350: Du ser paneler m.m. i maximerat läge medan fullscreen är fullskärm.
<ibm> realubot det står ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ Kör: ls -al .ssh/
<ibm> Kör:: command not found
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<ibm> oj
<ibm> skrev fel igen
<K350> realubot: ska se om det går att få bort panelerna. flik-funktionen gör mig lite orolig..vi får se....
<ibm> realubot det står ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ ls -al .ssh/
<ibm> totalt 8
<ibm> drwx------  2 ibm ibm 4096 jun 17 22:58 .
<ibm> drwxr-xr-x 45 ibm ibm 4096 jun 17 21:21 ..
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<realubot> ibm: Ok, bra.
<realubot> Då går vi till datorn som du ska använda för att koppla upp dig mot servern med. Har du den där?
<ibm> realubot tanken är att kunna nå denna dator från internet från andra ställen
<realubot> ibm: Jag har fattat det.
<realubot> ibm: Men du ska väl använda en speciell dator för att nå datorn med openssh-servern på?
<realubot> Typ din laptop?
<realubot> ibm: Eller menar du att du ska använda vilken dator som helst?
<ibm> realubot nej vilken dator som helst ingen speciell
<ibm> realubot ja
<realubot> ibm: Rätta mig om jag har fel kanalen men då känns hela grejen med ssh helt fel.
<gecko> realubot< u har pinsamt rätt
<realubot> ibm: tänk om någon snor din nyckel när du använder den på datorn eller om någon snor lösenordet till servern med en keylogger eller något?
<K350> huh, det finns ingen man sida för konsole!!!
<ibm> realubot ok det kanske var fel program men hur kan man göra det annars finns det ett annat program
<realubot> ibm: Om du använder din nyckel på vilken dator som helst så finns ju risken att någon kopierar nyckeln i smyg och använder du lösen istället för nyckel så snor dom lösenordet med en keylogger som loggar dina tangentbordstryckningar.
<realubot> K350: Den heter nog bara något annat va?
<realubot> Inte man konsole?
<gecko> ibm< Du har fått åtskilliga tips senaset veckan
<realubot> K350: Typ: man x-terminal-emulator
<ibm> realubot hur kan man då nå sin dator från nätet utan att den sparas på någons dator
<K350> realubot: det får manhoppas - skumt
<gecko> ibm< Tyvärr så verkar det som du ite tar till dig tips du får av folk här
<realubot> K350: Jag kanske är ute och snurrar med x-terminal-emulator.
<K350> realubot: då fick jag man sidan för gnome-terminal lol..hm...
<ibm> gecko vad menar du
<realubot> ibm: Lösningen kanske är att skapa ett jail som du släpper in en användare i. Då gör det inte så mycket om någon snor inlogngingsuppgifter.
<ibm> gecko lite eller inte
<realubot> ibm: Men det är helt klart överkurs.
<gecko> ibm< Det jag skrev. Du har fått flera tips denna vecka om sätt att fjärransluta. Men du har valt att inte bry dig om dessa tips
<realubot> ibm: Som jag ser det så blir det väldigt svårt att använda en offentlig dator på ett säkert sätt för att logga in på en server.
<ibm> realubot finns det ingen grafisk sådan
<realubot> ibm: Gratis vad?
<realubot> Aha, grafisk. :)
<realubot> ibm: Det är ingen lek att sätta upp ett jail. Jag skulle själv aldrig gjort det för jag känner mig för osäker på att det är riktigt säkert.
<realubot> Så det är bara att glömma tills du har järnkoll på Terminalen.
<realubot> ibm: Du ska ju inte släppa in vem som helst på din server!
<realubot> Är det någon i kanalen som har ett tips på hur ibm skulle kunna fjärransluta till sin hemmadator säkert från en offentlig dator?
<realubot> ibm: Varför vill du fjärransluta till din hemdator. Vad är syftet om man får fråga?
<ibm> gecko antingen är de för avancerade eller så stämmer de inte riktig
<gecko> realubot< En live-skiva med fjärrskrivbordet
<realubot> ibm: Det finns kanske bättre lösningar ...
<realubot> gecko: Jag tänkte faktiskt på det också.
<gecko> realubot< Funkar fint
<gecko> Eller USB så klart
<realubot> gecko: Dock känns det inte som en smidig lösning att läsa in en Live när man ska fjärransluta.
<realubot> gecko: USB är ju bättre, för du går det att ha ett persistent Live.
<realubot> gecko: Men lagringsutrymme.
<gecko> realubot< Precis
<gecko> Och snabbare än en skiva
<ibm> realubot jag är villig att ta risken om det inte finns ett säkrare sätt
<realubot> Men ändå.
<realubot> gecko: Omständigt ju.
<realubot> ibm: Vad är syftet med din fjärranslutning?
<gecko> Omständigt?
<realubot> ibm: Varför vill du kunna fjärransluta?
<realubot> gecko: Ja, tar tid att boota upp Live, det går segt o.s.v.
<gecko> realubot< Pyttsan heller. med USB så går det nästan lika snabbt som en HDD
<gecko> Så länge man har en usb med bra kvalitet
<realubot> gecko: Nja.
<ibm> realubot det måste finnas ett enkelt sätt som i windows att kunna nå sina filer och kunna styra datorn också det är själva tanken
<gecko> realubot< Jo
<realubot> gecko: Det är ju bara att jämföra läshastigheten på ett USB-minne över USB 2.0 och en hdd.
<gecko> Men götapetter. FJÄRRSKRIVBORDET
<realubot> gecko: "As of 2010, a typical 7,200 rpm desktop hard drive has a sustained "disk-to-buffer" data transfer rate up to 1,030 Mbits/sec."
<einand> usb är värdelöst för hårdisk
<ibm> realubot något enkel helst grafisk också
<gecko> realubot< Jag har en usb där jag gjort en riktig ubuntuinstall. Går hur bra som helst
<realubot> gecko: USB 2.0: "Hi-Speed – 2000 - upp till 480 Mbit/s (60MB/s)"
<gecko> Nog duger det för att ibland fjärransluta
<realubot> Och då är ju det hastigheten på USB, vad minne klarar vet jag inte. Men det blir ju knappast mer än 480Mbit/s?
<realubot> gecko: Ja, ja, det gör det kanske.
<realubot> ibm: Har du möjlighet att boota datorerna från USB?
<realubot> ibm: Datorerna som du ska fjärransluta från?
<gecko> realubot< Jag körde ubuntu från en usb en hel månad och märkte inget dåligt eller segt
<ibm> realubot nej oftast inte kanske någon enstaka gång
<ibm> realubot finns det inte något enkelt sätt att ansluta som det gör i windows
<realubot> ibm: Jag frågar igen. Vad är syftet? Varför vill du kunna fjärransluta till din hemdator? Det kanske går att lösa på något annat sätt.
<gecko> Suck
<realubot> ibm: Klart det finns enkla sätt, men knappast säkra.
<ibm> realubot kunna komma åt mina filer ändra och sånt
<realubot> ibm: Vilka operativsystem har datorerna du ska använda för att ansluta till servern med?
<speedxco1e> Du kan sätta upp alla möjliga sorters servers på en ubuntu maskin.
<realubot> ibm: Dropbox är ju ett alt. om du bara vill komma åt filer.
<ibm> realubot gnu/linux och windows kanske mac os
<realubot> ibm: Har du möjlighet att installera vilka program du vill på dessa datorer då?
<ibm> realubot nej tänkte mig kunna använda vilken dator som helst jag är villig att ta risken
<realubot> ibm: Hur har du tänkt att fjärransluta om du inte får installera ett program på datorn?
<ibm> realubot kan jag ändra och ta bort filer med dropbox
<realubot> ibm: Då återstår bara alt. att boota från USB/CD.
<realubot> ibm: Det beror helt på vad du menar med att ändra och ta bort filer. Vad är det för filer du ska änndra eller ta bort? Är det dokument eller är det systemfiler?
<gecko> I tex win så finns det ett alternativ att man kan ansluta dit om det är aktiverat
<speedxco1e> ibm: saknar du en smartphone?
<speedxco1e> ibm: jag kan nå i princip hela mitt liv från mobilen
<realubot> speedxco1e: Synd bara att du inte har något liv då.
<realubot> speedxco1e: Hohoho.
<realubot> speedxco1e: Nehe, skämtet uppskattades inte.
<gecko> realubot< Du är en elak människa
<realubot> speedxco1e: Jag ber om ursäkt. Jag vet ingenting om ditt liv. Jag försökte mig bara på en oneliner.
<speedxco1e> realubot: ursäkt godtagen
<ibm> realubot både system filer och vanliga
<ibm> speedxco1e jag har en android telefon men vad har det med saken att göra
<realubot> speedxco1e: Jag ber verkligen om ursäkt om du tog illa upp. Det var ärligt talat inte min mening att såra dig. Förlåt.
<realubot> ibm: Och du kommer inte kunna boota datorerna från ett USB-minne eller från en CD-skiva?
<speedxco1e> realubot: det är chill
<gecko> Nu är frågan
<ibm> realubot nej inte alltid men kommer att kunna använda windows fjär skrivbord men om det är gnu/linux vet jag inte hur
<realubot> ibm: Jag vet inte hur du ska lösa det här problemet för jag tvivlar på att lösningen blir tillräckligt säker.
<gecko> ibm< Läs nu. Remeni i ubuntu
<ibm> realubot det gör inget det behöver inte vara helt säker
<ibm> realubot bara det funkar så går det bra
<realubot> ibm: Jag ger upp nu.
<ibm> gecko vad är remeni förnåt
<realubot> ibm: Det här känns inte seriöst.
<realubot> ibm: Att ansluta till en hemmadator från vilken dator som helst utan att bry sig om säkerheten. Det känns inte seriöst.
<gecko> ibm< En app som du använder för att ansluta till andra datorer
<ibm> realubot varför inte
<gecko> Finns som default iubuntu
<realubot> drmegahertz: Du menar inte Remmina?
<realubot> gecko: http://remmina.sourceforge.net/screenshots.shtml
<ibm> realubot att kunna ha tillgång från nätet till mina filer är bara bra så länge man har ett backup
<gecko> realubot< Helt rätt. Så heter den
<realubot> drmegahertz: Sorry. Felpost.
<ibm> gecko funkar den för xubuntu
<realubot> ibm: Självklart måste du synkronisera filerna du vill komma åt från din hemmadator till molnet så att du når dom från en annan dator.
<gecko> ibm< Jag det tror jag nog den gör
<ibm> gecko kan man även använda detta som ett server
<gecko> Om inta annat så finns det ett helt gäng anda att välja på
<gecko> ibm< Nope
<realubot> Reminna är en klient.
<ibm> gecko men jag kan ändra och ta bort filer med det
<gecko> Själv så har jag satt upp en Owncloaud för att slippa bgeränsingar
<realubot> Frågan är hur han delar ut Skrivbordet på servern (för han har ju verkligen ett Skrivbord eftersom han använder en Desktop-version)?
<sakjur> fråga: Vad är egentligen målet? Vrf inte bara använda SSH?
<gecko> ibm< Absolut. Det är som du satt i datorn som du ansluter till
<Ezim> :) världens liv här i kanalen
<Ezim> gecko: härligt att läsa :).
<gecko> Ezim< Ja det är skamligt värre
<speedxco1e> sakjur: precis det undrar jag också. Connectbot finns i android t.ex.
<realubot> sakjur: Hur ska han kunna använda SSH när han inte vet vilken dator han ska ansluta från? Om det är Windows, OS X eller Linux? Och när han inte får installera program e.t.c?
<gecko> Bra fråga
<phnom> Putty behöver man inte installera...
<sakjur> realubot: SSH finns på Linux och OS X, på Windows så är det bara att exekvera Putty ;)
<ibm> gecko känner du till något liknande alltså grafisk för att kunna använda datorn som en server
<gecko> ibm< Visst använd din desktop som server
<ibm> gecko hur
<sakjur> ibm: Vad EXAKT är det du vill göra?
<speedxco1e> ibm: på linux är de flesta server applikationer skrivna för terminal. Tyvärr. Nästan all dokumentation är för terminal också.
<Ezim> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/ubuntu-accomplishments-makes-getting-involved-in-ubuntu-fun
<gecko> Eller så installerar du en ubuntuserver och lägger sen dit ubunt-desktop så har du din server grafisk
<ibm> gecko alltså grafisk server utan användning av terminalen
<sakjur> ibm: Gör inte det
<gecko> ibm< Precis
<realubot> ibm: Vill du verkligen ha en server? Är det ens det du är ute efter?
<speedxco1e> gecko: jag syftade nog mer att att få guiar finns att tillgå för olika server-applikationer på linux. Sysadmins ser inget behov av gui, och så utvecklas få guiar.
<sakjur> ibm: Serverteamet avråder starkt från att du använder Ubuntu med ett grafiskt gränsnitt som server
<speedxco1e> sakjur: inställer
<speedxco1e> instämmer
<gecko> sakjur< Pga vad då?
<sakjur> om du vill göra det, köp en Mac Mini och installera Lion Server - då får du grafiskt gränssnitt gjort för servrar.
<sakjur> gecko: Säkerhet, prestanda och stabilitet
<gecko> sakjur< Beror nog vad man ska ha sin server till
<realubot> ibm: Jag ger dit ett sista råd. Bränn en Ubuntu Live på en CD-skiva. Boota datorerna du använder med CD:n och anslut med sftp i Nautilus (filbrläddraren i Ubuntu) till openssh-server på servern.
<realubot> ibm: Detta förutsätter att du har möjlighet att boota från CD på datorerna du ansluter ifrån.
<sakjur> gecko: Absolut, men rent generellt - Linux-servrar har inte GUIn särskilt ofta - då är OS X Server och Windows Server mer lämpade.
<speedxco1e> linux alternativ till Mac Mini: 1. Gå till ditt grovsoprum 2. Välj din hårdvara 3. Installera ubuntu server 12.04. 4. Välj ssh i tasksel 5. Klar.
<sakjur> speedxco1e: Haha! (Fast då får du inte ett GUI)
<gecko> sakjur< Jodå. Jag vet. Men för en lite server hemma så spelar det nog liten roll
<speedxco1e> sakjur: nä förståss =)
<speedxco1e> sakjur: iofs vill man så funkar xubuntu mkt bra på skrot.
<speedxco1e> Värsta är att jag är ärlig. Nästan allt i PC-väg, i ett grovsoprum år 2012 blir en jättebra hemma server.
<sakjur> gecko: Inte min poäng, min poäng är att det inte _finns_ vettiga verktyg för att sätta upp det, helt enkelt för att servrar i 99% av fallen inte skrivs för icke-IT-tekniker.
<gecko> sakjur< Nu hänger jag inte med. Det är ju bara att installera i vanlig ordning
<speedxco1e> sakjur: instämmer återigen med sakjur. Inte ens tutorials finns för icke it-tekniker. Faktum är att mac och windows är bättre plattformar för servers om man är lite ointresserad. Dock är linux servers mkt kraftfullare om man orkar lära sig.
<gecko> Är man ointresserad så kanske man inte ska pyssla med servrar
<sakjur> gecko: Javisst, om man nöjer sig med VNC och liknande - så fort man ska lägga på en webbserver lr liknande så saknar du config-verktyg för det..
<sakjur> gecko: Precis ;)
<sakjur> also - Server GUI != GUI på en Server utan ett GUI som är gjort för att styra servrar ;)
<gecko> sakjur< Nu vet jag inte om jag missförstår dig. Lägga dit apache php msql är ju hur lätt som helst
<sakjur> gecko: Till en viss gräns, ja. När du ska ha en produktionsmiljö med separata användare, FTP-access, SSH-access och virtualhosts så börjar det inte bli "skitlätt" längre
<speedxco1e> gecko: installera en lamp är lätt. Men att sen sätta upp apache är inte lika lätt. Man bör förstå grundläggande dns bland annat.
<gecko> sakjur< Men nu pratar vi om en hemmaserver
<ibm> gecko ja inget avancerat
<amelia> speedxco1e: och man måste inte förstå grundläggande dns för att sätta upp motsvarande server på en windows eller mac baserad server menar du?
 * speedxco1e kör bara ssh på sin hemma server. Ssh klara typ allt.
<sakjur> gecko: Ja, det gör vi. Jag skulle dock aldrig uppmuntra någon att starta en server om man inte ens kan göra grundläggande ändringar i serverns standardinställningar..
<ibm> gecko helst grafisk som t. ex. windows server
<speedxco1e> amelia: Du har en poäng =)
<gecko> Du kan ju bara install apache2 php5 samt mysql på din desktop så har du en hemmaserver
<sakjur> amelia: Det är därför Microsoft har http://windows.microsoft.com/sv-se/windows/products/windows-home-server
<gecko> sakjur< Du gör det för avancerat bara för han vill komma åt lite filer ibland
<amelia> vill man inte sätta sig in i hur en server fungerar oavsett operativsystem så rekommenderar jag webbhotell. annars får man nog ta och läsa på lite oavsett vad man väljer att göra och hur..
<speedxco1e> För att förtydliga, Amelia har rätt. Apache konfiguration kräver viss kunskap om DNS oavsett operativsystem.
<ibm> gecko men om man ska ha en hemsida på servern
<morten77> komma åt lite filer ibland.... ftp någon? :-)
<gecko> ibm< Ja då kan du ha det hemma
<sakjur> gecko: På ett sätt håller jag med dig, men jag vidhåller att man bör använda sig av en färdig lösning (webbhotell som amelia föreslår, NAS-server av modell "okej", Dropbox eller en OSX-server som är gjord för sånna cases också)..
<ibm> gecko är det möjligt sköta det grafisk också
<sakjur> ibm: hyr in dig på ett webbhotell istället
<sakjur> Binero ger dig 100 GB utrymme för 200 kronor i månaden
<sakjur> (tycker det fungerat bra på sistonde)
<gecko> ibm< Beror på vad du menar med grafiskt. Med tex wordpress gör  du din hemsida i grafisk miljö
<amelia> ibm: frågan är hur mycket tid du är beredd på att lägga för att få igång det hemma?
<speedxco1e> webbhotell har dessutom. UPS, Dieselkraft, flera internet linor, övervakning, SAN med bra raid, backup. Osv osv.
<gecko> 200 / mån För dyrt
<sakjur> gecko: Sorry, per kvartal ska det vara!
<gecko> Genast bättre :)
<sakjur> :P
<ibm> gecko ja t. ex. wordpress jag har redan hemsida filer jag kan försöka lägga ut på nätet
 * speedxco1e Har länge haft ett nördrum hemma, men flyttar nu alltsammans till datacenter. Varför? För att allt ändå har med mitt företag att göra, och elen betalar jag privat. Datacentret blir därför mkt billigare.
<realubot> ibm: Jag rekommenderar att du lär dig mer om Linux och framförallt om att administrera Linux från Terminalen innan du börjar leka med server-grejer. Om du innan dess behöver en hemsida så skaffa ett konto på wtt webbhotell, t.ex. Loopia eller Binero.
<speedxco1e> ibm: det blir billigare att betala för nåt enkelt webbhotells konto, än att betala elen hemma. Om du inte har EL i hyran dvs.
<realubot> ibm: Istället för att fråga efter grafiska gränssnitt.
<sakjur> ibm: om du använder en gammal dator som server så drar den kanske 0.2 kW, vilket innebär ungefär 5 kWh per dag.. 5*30=150 kronor/månad om du betalar strömmen självt..
<gecko> Min första hemsida gjorde jag 1995 i notepad. Den såg för hemsk ut :)
<sakjur> gecko: DÃ¥ var jag 1 ;)
<gecko> Jisses :)
<amelia> gecko: visst är det galet hur unga folk är nuförtiden..
<speedxco1e> hehe
<gecko> amelia< Amen :D
<Ezim> http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/
<speedxco1e> Jag tycker det är häftigt att unga lär sig terminalen osv. När den idag ligger så sjukt gömd.
<sakjur> brb, ska hämta en ny napp!
<Ezim> :) börja skriv kod nu era nördar
<speedxco1e> De flesta unga letar mest appar som ska lösa problemen.
<gecko> Sjukt gömd?
<sakjur> OH! N9a!
<amelia> allt beror på vad man vill använda sin dator till. antingen har man den som en desktop och är nöjd med det, eller så kan man vara nördigare och intressera sig för vad som händer bakom och då kanske även servergrejjer och sådär.
<ibm> gecko men hur gör jag det alltså lägga in filerna på servern helt grafisk
<realubot> Jag tycker Terminalen är halva meningen med att köra Linux.
<speedxco1e> samma här.
<ibm> gecko vilket program finns det för att göra det på
<gecko> ibm< Filer måste du lägga in på din serverplats manuellt. /var/www. Med detta har vi talat om tidigare i veckan
<gecko> realubot< +1
<amelia> jag använder terminalen i linux, i mac och powershell i windows. allt för att effektivisera mitt arbete och komma åt delar av systemet som jag inte hade gjort med ett grafiskt gränssnitt.
<gecko> Terminalen är Guds gåva till mäsnkligheten
<amelia> och framför allt i nätverksenheter, jag blir galen på dessa webbgui.. :S
<sakjur> ibm: Jag tror att du borde börja fundera på varför såpass många använder Terminalen istället för att leta efter grafiska lösningar - det är klart värt att lära sig!
<realubot> amelia: Har man någon större nytta av Bash-skills när det kommer till Powershell?
<speedxco1e> amelia: jag har inte använt terminalen så mkt på mac system, upplever du några stora skillnader? Det jag upplevt är väl att bsd forumen är en bra kunskaps resurs för mac terminalande.
<amelia> realubot: nej. snarare typ java. powershell är objektorienterat.
<Ezim> :) trodde mac-användare inte visste vad terminal var
<realubot> amelia: Ok. Där ser man.
<Ezim> där ska ju allt bara "funka"..
<speedxco1e> Ezim: det vet dom oftast inte
<realubot> amelia: Är Powershell t.o.m. mer kraftfullt än Bash?
<amelia> speedxco1e: det är samma skillnad som mellan linux och unix typ. bsd- och gnu-kommandon har olika parametrar vilket kan stöka till det.
<sakjur> realubot: kraftfullare än bash?
<amelia> realubot: det är som att jämföra äpplen och bananer.
<sakjur> No way.
<sakjur> amelia: +1
<realubot> sakjur: Öh, ja?
<ibm> gecko var inte sökvägen /var/www/ för wordpress
<speedxco1e> amelia: ah som jag misstänkte. Har annat att ens eget "muscle-memory" kan vara ett problem.
<speedxco1e> anat
<sakjur> i Bash använder vi t.ex. apt-get, vilket inte finns i powershell
<speedxco1e> sakjur: apt-get är bara en pakethanterare
<realubot> amelia: Vad menar du med det? Varför är det ena äppklen och det andra bananer?
<Ezim> speedxco1e: undrar om det är vanligt med mac-användare som kör enbart linux..
<speedxco1e> Ezim: jag kör mac och linux. Oftast i synergy
<amelia> speedxco1e: man lär sig. jag jobbar med både linux och unix. kommer från slackware så har bsd-style som grund, men hoppar snabbt över till gnu om det behövs.
<sakjur> speedxco1e: Absolut, men den går att använda via bash och kompletterar bash på ett bra sätt
<Ezim> speedxco1e: I see... dual-boot.. inte min grej
<amelia> realubot: de är olika.
<sakjur> Ezim: kolla upp synergy :)
<speedxco1e> amelia: Så att använda bsd dokumentation för Mac funkar? Jag har annars upplevt att dokumentationen för just mac os x är torftig.
<Ezim> sakjur: :) inte intresserad... äpplet börjar äckla mig mer än microsoft
<realubot> amelia: Ja, så mycket förstår ju jag också. Men vad är det som är den avgörande skillnaden? Det är ju CLI vi snackar om i.a.f.
<sakjur> Ezim: Kolla upp det ändå ;)
<amelia> speedxco1e: ja, det borde gå bra, till en viss gräns. men just för kommandoraden borde det funka om det inte är mac-specifika grejjer.
<sakjur> Ezim: Inte Mac-specifikt
<speedxco1e> Ezim: vet du inte vad synergy är, så får du lära dig nåt coolt.
<sakjur> speedxco1e: +1
<Ezim> sakjur: synerge är väl coolt...
<sakjur> Det är ett open-source verktyg
<speedxco1e> amelia: stöter du på mkt mac-specifika saker i ditt arbete?
<ibm> gecko var inte sökvägen /var/www/ för wordpress
<amelia> realubot: den största skillnaden förutom att det ena är på windows och det andra på linux d.v.s. två helt olika operativsystem så är det ena objektorienterat och det andra är inte det.
<amelia> speedxco1e: nej.
<realubot> Jag kör en dator med Windows 7 nu t.o.m. En nackdel med att aldrig köra Windows är att man är helt novis på systemet om man någon gång måste göra något på en Windows-dator.
<realubot> amelia: Mhm.
<amelia> speedxco1e: jag har en mac hemma.
<Ezim> :) osx och windows fri
<Ezim> :P
<speedxco1e> amelia: Hehe, jag har några hackintoshar. =)
<amelia> speedxco1e: grejjade iofs lite med mac-servrar på mitt förrförra jobb.
<realubot> Tur att Windows inte förändras så mycket så man klarar att navigra sig med sina gamla XP-kunskaper.
<Ezim> realubot: windows har väl mer eller mindre alltid sett ut som den gör
<speedxco1e> amelia: hur var mac-serversarna? Dyra och dåligt dokumenterade?
<Ezim> bara lagt till lite ögongodis med åren
<amelia> speedxco1e: inte så roliga imho
<Ezim> realubot: det är väl med windows 8 och metro som win börjar bege sig ut på djupare vatten
<realubot> amelia: Den stora frågan är ju varför du jobbar med Windows ö.h.t?
<realubot> Ezim: Mm.
<speedxco1e> amelia: ah, känns lite som apple håller på och göra sig av med alla servers och workstations.
<amelia> realubot: för att vi har ett AD på kontoret.
<ibm> gecko var inte sökvägen /var/www/ för wordpress
<Ezim> :) även osx prylar börjar bli populärt bland pirater
<speedxco1e> amelia: ett AD? menar du en Art Director?
<sakjur> amelia: LDAP och Kerberos är väl framtiden ;)
<sakjur> speedxco1e: Active Directory
<speedxco1e> LOL
<amelia> speedxco1e: Active Directory
<speedxco1e> =)
<speedxco1e> Jag är så totalt ovetandes om Active Directory, det är nån windows grej. Nåt jag behöver lära mig? Bra?
<amelia> sakjur: när det är lika enkelt att hantera som AD kanske. men för ett windowsnätverks är det rätt smidigt med ett AD.
<amelia> speedxco1e: jag har inget emot det, funkar smidigt.
<sakjur> speedxco1e: Du klarar dig utan det som privatperson
<sakjur> det är en katalogtjänst, hanterar många Windowsinstallationer basiclly
<Ezim> :) länge sedan vi hade så mycket nördsnack... härligt...  Ezim antecknar
<Ezim> :P
<speedxco1e> amelia: jag kör rätt många webbservers. Men administrerar inga klienter.
<ibm> gecko var inte sökvägen /var/www/ för wordpress
<amelia> speedxco1e: administrera linuxklienter är fan döden..
<sakjur> amelia: skulle nog använda Landscape för det
<speedxco1e> amelia: har jag någon nytta av AD eller LDAP om till administration av webbservers? Jag har mer kikat på puppet, ksplice, nagios och nu senast openstack.
<amelia> sakjur: om man kör ubuntu ja.
<sakjur> ska dock sommarjobba med att administrera OS X, Linux och Windows-klienter :-)
<amelia> sakjur: om du vill ha single-sign on på maskinerna så är det ldap som gäller.
<sakjur> amelia: Yes! I know ;)
<amelia> oj, var till speedxco1e
<amelia> speedxco1e: AD är ju ldap, fast med fluffig grafik på typ.
<speedxco1e> amelia: vad menar du med "signle-sign on", jag pratade om webbservers.
<sakjur> speedxco1e: jupp, men du kanske vill kunna logga in på alla med samma user och lösenord
<speedxco1e> hmm, jag kör nycklar
<amelia> speedxco1e: jo, men har du många webbservrar kanske du inte vill hantera användare på varje maskin utan göra det centralt, då kör du med ldap och single-sign on
<sakjur> LDAP är lite som att flytta ut /etc/passwd och /etc/shadow till en NAS-server :P
<sakjur> Sjukt dålig liknelse :P
<speedxco1e> iofs, användar pw kan ju vara bra att spara på en slags "nyckel"-ring. ANtar att LDAP blir den rollen.
<sakjur> däremot så är ju nycklar the thing för SSH ;)
<sakjur> jo, precis!
<speedxco1e> Vinner jag något mer på LDAP på en webbserver?
<amelia> det går bra att hantera nycklar i LDAP också.
 * speedxco1e har c:a 30 webbservers
<amelia> speedxco1e: nej. typ inte.
<speedxco1e> Virtuella.. allesammans.
<sakjur> nope, du vinner inget på LDAP på en webbserver i klarspråk ;)
<amelia> speedxco1e: ldap är typ en databas för att hantera användarinfo t.ex. inloggningar till servrar, klienter, mail o.s.v.
<speedxco1e> Då har jag lärt mig nåt nytt idag =)
<speedxco1e> sakjur: amelia: tack för att ni skolar mig.
<ibm> gecko var inte sökvägen /var/www/ för wordpress
<amelia> jag har 150 linuxservrar att drifta så jag önskar mig LDAP i julklapp... men jag får väl sätta upp det själv när jag varit där lite längre än två veckor.
<sakjur> amelia: Haha - låter smart!
<amelia> nu har jag mest fokus på nät.
<speedxco1e> 150 fysiska, eller virtuella, eller ännu fler virtuella?
<amelia> speedxco1e: blandat.
<sakjur> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/hands-on-with-the-system76-lemur-ultra-ubunt
<sakjur> verkar najs!
<speedxco1e> amelia: lekt nåt med openstack?
<amelia> speedxco1e: nej.
<speedxco1e> amelia: ska sätta upp en sån server nu. En utvecklingsserver. Så vi kan utveckla i egen miljö, sen migrera snabbt till olika moln.
<amelia> om jag skulle ta och försöka sova kanske, de där tre timmarna på tåget i eftermiddags förstörde min dygnsrytm. :(
<ibm> gecko var inte sökvägen /var/www/ för wordpress
<speedxco1e> amelia: sov gott
<amelia> gonatt på er!
<sakjur> sov gott!
<ibm> kan någon hjälpa mig gecko verkar inte vara kvar här var inte sökvägen /var/www/ för wordpress
<speedxco1e> ibm: du kan lägga wordpress i valfri katalog
<speedxco1e> ibm: /var/www är default katalog för apache2 i ubuntu.
<ibm> men om jag t. ex. redan har hemsida filer att lägga ut på nätet vart lägger man de
<sakjur> ibm: också vart du vill
<sakjur> kolla i ~/public_html
<sakjur> allt handlar om konfiguration, /var/www är standard på Ubuntu för Apache
<ibm> ok men servern måste väl ha någon plats hur kommer man åt hemsidan annars
<ibm> som man kan göra med t. ex. ftp om man har ett webb utrymme
<ibm> sakjur är du kvar här
<ibm> kan någon annan hjälpa till att svara på det här
<speedxco1e> ibm: du bör försöka läsa en tutorial om hur man sätter upp apache
<ibm> vart hittar man sånt är det mycket text som krävs
<speedxco1e> http://maketecheasier.com/install-and-configure-apache-in-ubuntu/2011/03/09   här har du en..  Det är ganska lätt att googla fram fler.
<ibm> finns det något enkelt sätt att göra det
<speedxco1e> ibm: du måste ha tålamod och läsa en guide. Tyvärr.
<K350> Ok, kan man ansluta med SSL till den här kanalen?
<sakjur> på väg att gå och lägga mig nu!
<sakjur> sov gott alla
<sakjur> K350: Ja!
<speedxco1e> K350: hur menar du?
<speedxco1e> Loggas inte hela kanalen publikt iaf?
<sakjur> K350: http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#ssl
<K350> sakjur: TACK!
<sakjur> K350: Dw :)
<speedxco1e> vad vinner man på ssl. Kunna skicka priv som inte går att avlyssna?
<sakjur> speedxco1e: Med SSL så krypteras trafiken mellan servern och klienten, dvs sitter man på ett öppet nätverk kan ingen sniffa själva informationen
<sakjur> speedxco1e: Typ
<speedxco1e> ah ok. Jag idkar nog självcensur på irc annars =)
<ibm> speedxco1e jag har redan apache installerat någon här hjälpte mig med det
<sakjur> speedxco1e: Yes, men t.ex. /nickserv identify PASSWORD vore ju mindre trevligt att ge till någon som avlyssnar ett öppet nätverk ;)
<ibm> speedxco1e men jag fattar ändå inte hur jag ska lägga ut filerna på servern så att hemsidan ska finnas på nätet
<sakjur> ibm: kolla i filen /etc/apache/sites-enabled/000-default
<speedxco1e> sakjur: sant iofs.
<sakjur> speedxco1e: iaf så finns möjligheten, och vill man ha den så är det ju inte särskilt dumt ;)
<speedxco1e> sakjur: det är fint.
<ibm> sakjur jag har hittat filen jag fattar ändå inte vad jag ska göra
<sakjur> ibm: ser du nåt <Directory XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX>
<sakjur> vad står det istället för alla Xen?
<realubot> Det är aldrig för sent att ge upp. Glöm aldrig det.
<ibm> sakjur här får du länken http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046411/
<sakjur> ibm: okej, din Wordpress ska ligga i /var/www isf
<sakjur> potentiellt sett /usr/lib/cgi-bin
<sakjur> använder mest nginx just nu så jag är lite halvdan på Apache :P
<ibm> sakjur hur kan jag lägga in hemsida filerna på servern så att hemsidan ska finnas på nätet
<sakjur> ibm: ehm - du måste forwarda portar i din router typ
<ibm> sakjur ok men innan dess vart lägger man in filerna någonstans
<sakjur> ibm: /var/www
<ibm> sakjur vad menar du med /usr/lib/cgi-bin
<sakjur> den mappen finns också
<ibm> sakjur vad är den till
<sakjur> ibm: vet inte riktigt
<sakjur> troligen ingenting
<ibm> sakjur ok
<ibm> sakjur har du lust att hjälpa mig med routern också
<sakjur> ibm: inte just nu - jag ska sova ^_^
<ibm> sakjur ok tack för hjälpen god natt
<sakjur> detsamma!
<ibm> kan någon hjälpa mig med routern
<sakjur> K350: Najs, det fungerade ^_^
<K350> sakjur: hm..måste kolla ne sak..ska logga in/ut
<morten77> nattinatti sakjur :-)
<K350> hm...vette sjutton
<K350> hur vet jag att det fungerar eg?
<realubot> K350_: Om vad fungerar?
<realubot> labolina?
<realubot> :|
<K350> realubot: ssl
<K350> realubot: Om jag förstrå det här rätt, vilket jag förmodligne inte gör, så anväder du inte SSL här. Stämmer det?
<K350> foo
<K350> bar
<K350> test
<K350> K350: mer test
#ubuntu-se 2013-06-10
<David-A> realubot, Wikipedia: "först på senare år erkänt att NSA existerar", den var hemligt 1952 och känd 2013. jag tror den var känd på 1980-talet. "först på senare år" kan alltså va närmare ett halft sekel.
<David-A> realubot, Wikipeda: echelon däremot, och den nuvarande övervakninsskandalen, är fortfarande (officiellt) hemliga
<realubot> David-A: Jaha
<David-A> Yaha
<lag^> :o
<David-A> man borde inte läsa debatter på flashback mitt i natten. förlorar tron på människan. finns det nåt annat djur jag kan vara, som alla har respekt för? (inte hund)
<lag^> nattuggla?
<David-A> uggla, inte så dumt. bra hörsel, bra syn. säger inte så mycket. anses klok.
<David-A> o kan flyga. alla vill väl kunna flyga
 * Nattuggla ska nog fundera på en annan uggla än nattuggla
<K350> Går det att välja flera filer/mappar samtidigt i Midnight Commander?
<larsemil> Vad har hänt med mig! Guest!?
<larsemil> God morgon och har alla haft en trevlig helg?
<andol> larsemil: Gissningsvis något tras relaterat till netsplit, nickserv, etc.
<larsemil> ja jo det förstår jag ju
<larsemil> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/09/edward-snowden-nsa-whistleblower-surveillance
<Hund> GÃ¥r det bra l0p3n?
<larsemil> Barre: appropå att ta kontroll över sitt egna data. google docs.
<larsemil> Barre: finns det någon lokal variant. alternativt finns det någon officesuit som är bra i linux?
<larsemil> och kom inte jollrandes med open office för det suger
<andol> larsemil: Emacs? :)
<larsemil> andol: varken emacs eller vim är väl särskilt vettigt när det kommer till ordbehandling/kalkylark
<larsemil> det jag gillar med google docs är att det är så lightweight. det är inte tre rader knappar som distraherar.
<Barre> larsemil: jag kör open office, jag tycker inte det suger. Långt ifrån perfekt och det finns mycket kvar att önska (saknar pivot-tabeller i kalkylerna) men annars så möter det mina behov
<larsemil> funktionsmässigt möter det nog mina behov också.
<larsemil> tror det är en gränssnittsfråga.
<larsemil> blivit bortskämd.
 * andol har löst problemet genom att placera sig i en sits där han varesig behöver ordbehandlare eller kalkylark.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> jag var inne på andol spår ett tag, att minimera behovet av ordbehandlare/kalylark i det längsta. finns dock några saker som jag använder dessa (i synnerhet kalkyl). då är det främst mallar som jag använder och hämtar data från MySQL eller flata textfiler för att skapa output.
<Barre> l0p3n: jag bannar dig ett par timmar (eftersom du studsar ut och in hela tiden), välkommen tillbaka senare..
<Hund> Barre: Äntligen
<Barre> Hund: sårry
<Hund> :D
<larsemil> Barre: har owncloud kontaktsync fungerat bra för dig?
<larsemil> Barre: + vart var det du skrev om det? var det en kommentar på ett av mina inlägg eller var det ett eget eller var det på bloggen?
<larsemil> HeMan: du..
<HeMan> larsemil: jo
<larsemil> HeMan: något att säga om supermicro bladserverlösningar?
<larsemil> HeMan: alternativt bladserverlösningar generellt
<HeMan> larsemil: om man har ont om U kan blad vara en lösning
<HeMan> larsemil: annars tror jag generellt att det blir billigare med tex Twin2-maskiner
<larsemil> HeMan: vi har gott om U. Men tänkte att utslaget på 10 servrar så blir det ju ganska bra, eftersom priset per blad är helt okej
<HeMan> larsemil: problemet blir att du har en stor initial kostnad för chassit
<larsemil> ja det vet jag
<larsemil> första tre servrarna blir dyra. :D
<HeMan> larsemil: jo
<HeMan> larsemil: och om du inte tror att du har fyllt chassit inom typ 1 år så tror jag det är en dyrare lösning
<larsemil> och då ska man kika på twin2 istället.
<HeMan> det finns en fattwin som har 8 noder i ett 4U-chassi
<HeMan> blir samma täthet men det finns lite roligare hårdvara att stopp i dom
<HeMan> tex så kan man ha både 10 Gbit och infiniband på moderkortet på de noderna
<larsemil> vi får undersöka när det är dags.
<larsemil> om jag har ett projekt som det finns ett git-repo till, och så vill jag uppdatera från det. hur gör jag då?
<HeMan> git pull?
<larsemil> git init i mappen
<larsemil> sen git remote add origin url
<larsemil> och sen git pull master
<andol> larsemil: Alternativt hade du ju kunnat börja med en git-clone, såtillvida du inte även hade lokala filoer du ville ha mergat in med uppdateringarna?
<larsemil> andol: wordpress-site.
<larsemil> andol: har massa plugins och teman
<andol> Ah
<larsemil> verkar vara fel version ändå
<andol> larsemil: I sådant fall kanske ud även felat göra en git add && git commit, innan första pull?
<larsemil> problemet verkar vara att jag inte har wordpress 3.6 i det repot ändå
<larsemil> ska prova en gång till
<Barre> larsemil: det har fungerat bra, jag har inte publicerat något om mina erfarenheter (än :P)
<larsemil> Barre: men har för mig du skrev något om vilka metoder du använde någonstanns. måste ha varit som en kommentar till ett av mina inlägg då.
<Barre> larsemil: tror det var så, i G+ om jag inte missminner mig.. men jag har ett opublicerat inlägg med den informationen också..
<Philip5> Hund: är det inte du som har en nexus 7?
<Philip5> är lite sugen på en platta men tycker 7an verkar lite liten
<Philip5> en bra platta på 10'' verkar vara vad jag vill ha. billig men inte dålig om det går ihop
<andol> Philip5: Får jag ha en åsikt även ifall jag inte är Hund? :)
<andol> larsemil: Prövat tarsnap något, eller är du mest för krypterad backup i största allmänhet?
<Philip5> andol: självklart. alla tips är kanske goda
<andol> Philip5: Har själv en Nexus 7, och tycker att det är en riktigt fin platta, beroende på vad man vill ha den till.
<andol> Philip5: Framförallt för läsande så tycker jag dessutom att 7" är en fördel, i och med att man kan hålla den i en hand, och 7" är mer än nog för att få en behaglig läsupplevelse.
<andol> Sen är den förstås riktigt smidig att ha med sig, och funkar även rätt okej att se film på, även om där 10" förstås torde vara bättre.
<Philip5> mest orolig att 7an är lite för lik mobilen
<Philip5> annars verkar det mesta med 7an najs förutom att den är för nära mobilen i storlek och blir lite kaka på kaka
<andol> Det beror lite på vad man har i övrigt. Nu när jag har en Chromebook som bara väger 1kg så blir det ofta att jag tar med den istället för plattan då jag behöver något större än bara mobilen.
<andol> Fast när jag hade mer normalstor laptop så hade jag rätt god behållning utav att kunna ha med mig 7-tummaren, och då framförallt vad gällde att ta anteckningar.
<Philip5> Chromebook verkar ju najs
<Philip5> hade jag den skulle jag nog inte skaffa platta :)
<andol> Vad gäller storleken på skärmtangentbordet så hamnade plattan verkligen på helt andra sidan gränsen än mobilen, och räckte till exempel utmärkt att ha med sig på konferens.
<sakjur> Philip5: 7-tum räcker imo, aldrig tyckt att det har stört..
<andol> sakjur: Välkommen ut i verkligheten :)
<sakjur> andol: tack, tack :)
<andol> sakjur: Vågar man fråga vad du har för planer för framtiden, eller är du redan spytrött på den frågan?
<sakjur> andol: : ja på båda satserna i meningen ;)
<sakjur> har ett antal sökningar till högskolelinjer liggandes, men jag tänker mig att jobba om det dyker upp roligare möjligheter där
<sakjur> eller tja, kanske mer värdefulla möjligheter är nog rättare ord
<andol> LÃ¥ter vettigt.
<sakjur> sitter just och funderar på hur korkad jag var när jag prioriterade mina högskoleansökningar och funderar på att ta bort några val för att få upp mer intressanta utbildningar högre upp
<andol> sakjur: Hur ser prio-listan ut då?
<sakjur> andol: Kandidat, ICT på KTH; högskoleing. datateknik, KTH (bor i sthlm, därför); Software Engineer and Management, GU; högskoleing. datateknik Luleå
<sakjur> typ
<sakjur> resten av listan överväger jag inte så mkt
 * andol ser inga LiU-utbildningar i den uppräkningen..
<sakjur> andol: Ah, den kommer på nästa plats :P
<andol> sakjur: Jag menar, till och med jag som läste till samhällskunskapslärare blev kompetent att jobba som Sysadmin. Tänk då var man blir utav en riktig data-utbildning på LiU :-)
<sakjur> andol: Samhällskunskapslärare?
<andol> sakjur: Ja? :)
 * sakjur är osäker på att bli lärare.. inte så duktig på det här med att gå upp på morgonen
<Philip5> sakjur: inte datateknik i uppsala på den listan?!
<andol> Philip5: Är inte Uppsala mer åt humanioriahållet till?
<Philip5> andol: de har olika program. och de har dvp som är mer hardcore
<sakjur> Philip5: Nej, jag lockades inte av UU när jag kollade..
<Philip5> oki
<Philip5> najs studentstad också annars
<Barre> plingplong
<Spookan> Då ska vi se vad Apple presenterar idag då...
<Screedo> godkväll
<sakjur> Spookan: Verkar inte vara något najs hittils :/
<Spookan> sakjur: Jag stängde av, får kolla på det någon annan kväll..
<sakjur> Spookan: Jag kollar inte på WWDC, läser Gizmos liveblogg. Sea Lion > Mavericks
<Spookan> sakjur: Jaha, jag vill ju helst "se" eventsen.. ;)
<sakjur> Spookan: så intresserad är inte jag av 90% av Apples produkter.. Väck mig när de uppdaterat Mac Pro/ny Xserve
<sakjur> sweet, nya MacBook Airs :)
<andol> Förresten, finns det någon pc-hårdvara som som är förhållandevis motsvarande MacBook Air? Har en Chromebook i den vikklassen som jag är riktigt förtjust i, men även om den räcker för mycket så vill man ju ändå köra vissa grejjor lokalt.
<sakjur> andol: finns en hel del ThinkPad X1, Dells XPS 13 finns ju confad för Linux
<andol> sakjur: Jo, koll på dem, även om de verkar ligga några hekto tyngre i prisklass.
<morpa> andol: kolla på en clevo 550 mitt tips
 * andol kollar
<andol> Hmm, även de verkar ligga i samma viktklass som Thinkpadsen och Dellarna.
 * andol vill ha 1.0-1.1kg
<andol> Lutar mer och mer åt att pröva att slänga in Ubuntu på Chromebooken trots allt.
<sakjur> andol: Pixel?
<andol> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010675367/samsung-chromebook/
<sakjur> andol: ah, den är ganska lockande faktiskt
<andol> Jo, man kommer rätt långt med en webbläsare och möjlighet till (enkel) ssh, och för det ändamålet får man en väldigt trevlig laptop till ett klart överkomligt pris.
<sakjur> Yes! De har fixat game center!
 * sakjur använder inte iOS - men mår dåligt av dåligt UI
<yarre> Vad roligt att nya Mac OS har liknande namn som en gammal version av Ubuntu :)
<einand> sakjur: rejält stort ansiktslyft nu i ios7
<einand> yarre: Sea Lion ;)
<yarre> einand, haha nah va inte det namnet jag tänkte på ;)
<yarre> einand, ja det ser ut som min moddade OS6 ;)
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.511832/ios-7-far-radikalt-nytt-utseende
<einand> yarre: såg du Keynoten,
<yarre> einand, yes
<einand> vad tycktes?
 * Barre väntar mer på spänning till presentationen kl 03:00 inatt
<yarre> Jag tyckte de va synd att dom inte introducerade en ny iPad
<yarre> Jag tyckte den nya Mac Pron med 12 kärnor cpu och 2x grafikkort i storleken av en "Nettop" va rätt häftigt :P
<yarre> http://www.apple.com/ios/ios7/
<einand> hårdvaran kommer kanske i morgon
<einand> vad annar skall dom visa på morgonens keynote?
<yarre> ska dom ha en till?
<einand> Tyckte han sa det
<yarre> jao men det är väl Sony som skulle visa nånting då?
<einand> Gillade app napp
<yarre> http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/17155-apple-microsoft-och-sony-strommar-video-fran-kvallens-presskonferenser
<einand> sony visar väl upp i kväll?
<yarre> einand, den där 3D-bakgrundsillusionen va rätt cool
<einand> yarre: vet inte
<yarre> Klockan 03:00 natten mot tisdagen tar Sony vid med sändning från presskonferensen på E3.
<sakjur> Barre: PS4an är klart spännande..
<sakjur> kan man se den sändningen från en PS3a?
<Fenb> vad har root för syfte, hur mycket är ok, är osäker
<Fenb> hur vet man hur mycket man behöver?
<coobra> till ?
<Fenb> root
<Fenb> partition
<einand> Fenb: beror på hur du partionerar allt annat
<einand>  /boot bör du klara di på 256MB
<einand> men 20GB bör räcka till /
<Fenb> hehe wow ok, jag kör hälften vad jag får kvar av min hårdisk efter jag har partitionerat efi, swap osv
<Fenb> 100gb+ typ :)
<yarre> Nu tycker jag dom kan släppa iOS 7 betan :P
<Fenb> Detta är mina partitions: EFI=512MB, Swap=12GB, Root=266GB, Home=266GB. som jag använder nu
<realubot> Yo!
#ubuntu-se 2013-06-11
<Fenb> ar openbox populart med archlinux?
<andol> morgens
<christoffer-> Hur var det nu vilka VPS leverantörer finns där ute som var vettiga?
<christoffer-> Jag kommer ihåg tips om "Hetzner online"...men det var någon mer jag har tappat bort länk till
<Markk> Hetzner är bra på dedikerade servrar.
<Markk> Det är förvisso en sjysst host.
<christoffer-> har testat Amazon EC2 ett år nu men tycker det blir för nervöst med den prisplanen
<christoffer-> Jag gillar glesys prismodell...priset 20kr/mån för ipv4 och 1kr/mån för ipv6
<andol> christoffer-: Jag gillar http://www.bitfolk.com/ och http://www.tilaa.com/
<christoffer-> andol tackar ska titta närmare där
<andol> (Har själv VPS:er hos båda.)
<christoffer-> andol nu vet jag inte riktigt vad du kör på dina VPSer men kanske någon hemsida? ...har du något hum om vad en enkel blogg site tar per månad i transfer?
<christoffer-> när ena erbjuder 1TB och den andra 300GB
<christoffer-> så blir man ju fundersam själv
<andol> christoffer-: Du kan ju alltid roa dig med att parsa access-loggar och/eller göra lite beräkningar på tummen. Hursom, för en personlig blogg så ska det rätt mycket till innan du slå i något bandbredstak.
<christoffer-> andol jo lyckades få fram info från senaste månaden från Amazon EC2
<christoffer-> rör sig om MB per dag
<christoffer-> så ska logga lite bättre nu
<christoffer-> tog aldrig tag i det hos Amazon
<christoffer-> Tilaa blev det
<andol> christoffer-: I sådant fall kan jag även tipsa om #tilaa (här på freenode).
<christoffer-> tackar
<andol> christoffer-: Värt att veta är att denn1s är tilaa-anställd, medans resten utav kanalen torde vara andra tilaa-kunder.
<christoffer-> aha ok...jo bara man har ett ställe att få kontakt med andra kunder så kan man ju snabbt felsöka om det bara är sin egna server som är nere eller om fler är drabbade när något händer
<andol> Jupp, jupp
<andol> Huvuddelen utav min bandbredd bränner jag förövrigt på att reläa tor-trafik.
<christoffer-> andol har du konfigurerat om SSH så lösenordsinlogg inte fungerar?
<christoffer-> aha
<andol> christoffer-: Disablar i huvudsak lösenordsinloggning, även om jag på en utav mina servrar har explita undantag för ett pat användare.
<christoffer-> var ganska smidigt hos Amazon med certifikat/nycklar
<andol> Tja, vill du så går det ju även att på egen hand konfigurerar openssh med certifikat-signering.
<christoffer-> jo, bara en aning riskabelt om man skulle råka låsa sig ute helt och hållet
<andol> För egen del använder jag dock det enbart men hostnyckarlna, varpå det räcker att min known_hosts innehåller ett certfikat för *.arrakis.se, istället för enskilda host-hashar.
<andol> christoffer-: Tja, vid en mindre mängd servrar är det ju i och för sig rätt lugnt, då du fortfarande har möjlighet att få upp en console.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<christoffer-> aha nu hittade jag "Open Video display"
<christoffer-> det var ju smidigt
<christoffer-> det var verkligen längesedan jag fipplade med server administration...
<christoffer-> märks att det går lite slött :D
<andol> Jo därför man ska dunka in all sin visdom i Puppet, så gör det inget att man sen glömmer :)
<andol> Eller i alla fall förbaskat smidigt vad gäller smarta detaljer, etc
<Coffe> andol:  instämmer puppet är härligt   sedan anv jag fabric utanpå det för allt "finlir"
<HeMan> törs man distribuera keytabs för kerberos via puppet?
<andol> HeMan: Tja, givet att du dresserar puppets filserver med lämpliga monteringspunkter borde det väl i alla fall inte vara helt otänkbart? Jag menar, givet Puppets natur måste du ju ändå lita rätt hårt på din Puppetmaster.
<HeMan> andol: jag har för mig jag sett något recept som skapar en keytab via kadmin och distribuerar den beroende på vilken maskin det är som frågar
<andol> Jo, även det låter ju görbart, särskilt så länge man se till att plocka värdnamnet från certifikatet.
<HeMan> kan man låta virt-install skapa flera images i en pool på en gång?
<Barre> HeMan: inte vad jag vet (har inte kört libvirt på länge), men duger det inte att köra två svep? Först virt-install och sen loopa en virt-clone?
<HeMan> Barre: jag ska skapa tre diskar till en maskin
<Barre> HeMan: ahh... så jag missuppfattade dig helt och hållet :)
<Barre> HeMan: det går utmärkt att låta virt-install skapa fler diskar
<HeMan> Barre: jag får "storage vol already exists" när jag försöker
<Barre> HeMan: hur ser syntax ut?
<HeMan> Barre: jag anger --disk pool=default,size=40,bus=ide,cache=none,format=qcow2 --disk pool=default,size=30,bus=virtio,cache=none,format=qcow2
<Barre> HeMan: prova att lägga till parametern vol.. --disk pool=default,vol=default/vol1,size=40,bus=ide,cache=none,format=qcow2 --disk pool=default,vol=default/vol2,size=30,bus=virtio,cache=none,format=qcow2
<Barre> eller vilka namn du nu vill ha på volymerna..
<HeMan> "Cannot specify more than 1 storage path"
<Barre> ahh.. pool kanske inte behövs när man använder vol..
<Barre> så s/pool=default,//
 * Barre har inte lekt med libvirt på länge :|
<HeMan> tar jag bort pool säger den "Couldn't look up volume object ... no storage vol with matching name 'vol1"
<Barre> men... det skall ju gå..
<HeMan> tror man ska ha vol när man pekar ut befintliga images
<Barre> ahh.. så var det ja.. sorry
<Barre> HeMan: :O https://www.redhat.com/archives/virt-tools-list/2012-October/msg00038.html
<HeMan> meh
<HeMan> aja, får köra 2 virsh vol-create-as före då
<Barre> mmm
<larsemil> gangstahs
<larsemil> virsh you where here.
<HeMan> larsemil: om jag var där skulle jag bara plocka fram roborally och spöa dig hela tiden
<HeMan> larsemil: är det vad du vill?
<Barre> do it!  c'mon DO IT!
<larsemil> HeMan: ja det kan du ju försöka med.
 * larsemil knuffar in HeMan i en laser
 * HeMan har massvis med optioncards
 * HeMan puttar larsemil ner i ett hål
<HeMan> http://matija.suklje.name/rooting-and-flashing-your-device-does-not-void-the-warranty-in-eu
 * larsemil har optioncard så jag kan flyga. 
 * larsemil spränger heman med en fjärrstyrd raket
<larsemil> HeMan: kommer aldrig glömma när jag vann ett parti genom att backa in en raket i en motståndare.
 * HeMan plockar fram Munchkin-kortet cheat with both hands
 * HeMan plockar bort alla lifetokens och gömmer larsemils robot bakom soffan
 * larsemil tar fram draken från carcassone som äter upp HeMan och hans barn
 * larsemil går iväg med fru heman.
<HeMan> meh
 * HeMan plockar kammar sig och plockar fram orginalreglerna till roborally
<HeMan> -plockar
 * Barre "mutar" både larsemil & HeMan i #ubuntu-se
 * Barre wins!
 * larsemil tar med mig barres fru också
 * Barre wins again
<larsemil> haha
<larsemil> :D
<Barre> säg inte att jag sa så bara :)
<Coffe> ha ha ha
<sakjur> alltså, kollar på nyheterna till PS3 det här året.. mysigt :)
 * Barre SKALL spela 'last of us'
<larsemil> oGG har köpt det så jag tänkte att jag skulel dit och spela det.
<larsemil> oGG lever ut alla mina prylnördar.
<sakjur> Barre: Verkligen, The Last of Us verkar så häftigt..
<antii> Bra spel.
<antii> Jag fick det igår :-D...
<antii> Barre: Köp!
<christoffer> verkar vara för mycket skräck i det för att passa mig =/
<antii> christoffer: Så läskigt är det inte.
<antii> christoffer: Man kan springa rätt fort i spelet :)
<christoffer> :D
<antii> Springa o gömma sig..
<christoffer> nja, gillar varken skräckfilmer eller spel
<christoffer> *skräckspel
<Barre> antii: ja ska, måste bara hitta lite tid för att spela också.. det har jag inte nu. Kanske dröjer ett tag innan jag får tid, vilket innebär att jag kanske hittar det på beg-hyllorna och "tjänar" ett par hundra ;)
<antii> Barre: ;)!
<antii> Barre: hoppas att du har avnjutit uncharted 1-2-3
<Barre> antii: nope, spelade lite uncharted-1 när det begavs sig, gillade det inte så mycket och därför har jag inte tittat åt uppföljarna alls
<antii> trist
<Philip5> Barre: du kan ju spara spelet till du blir pensionär. det är väl inte så lång tid kvar... ;P
<Barre> Philip5: när jag får tid skall jag damma av mitt 8-bitars NES och spela igenom Zelda-serien igen.. och igen.... och igen... och igen... och igen...
<Philip5> Barre: du menar när du blir pensionär... ;)
<Barre> Philip5: mm... "när jag får tid" = "när jag är pensionär"
<Philip5> självklart
<larsemil> Barre: "när jag får tid" = "när jag är pensionär" eller "när jag får tid" == "när jag är pensionär". lite oklart vad du menar där.
<Barre> larsemil: scriptskadad? ;P
<sakjur> Barre: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=kWSIFh8ICaA
<larsemil> Barre: något.
<sakjur> ah, taggningen var onödig.. men älskar hur Sony retar Microsoft :P
<Barre> sakjur: hehe.. hörde nått om att Xbox one inte skulle tillåta beg-marknad eller utlåning av spel
<Barre> sakjur: jag hörde också bakgrunden till namnet "XBox one", vet du varöfr den heter one?
<sakjur> Barre: Precis, de ska begränsa beg-marknaden, så Sony jäklas.. lite..
<Barre> nåja, tydligen heter den XBox one för att den är 359 ggr sämre än föregångaren :P
<sakjur> haha
<sakjur> jag skulle kallat den för Xbox 800 och haft 800° som signaturmelodi
<larsemil> hang on
<larsemil> när vi ändå är på temat
<larsemil> http://i.imgur.com/ElEin99.jpg
<Barre> larsemil: hahaha
<sakjur> haha
<sakjur> min sista: https://twitter.com/teaakayyy/status/344312949676072960/photo/1
<Barre> men.... tror ändå att MS "vinner" på nått jävla sätt..
<sakjur> jag tror att de kommer att ändra sig om 24h regeln, beg. spel och sen vinna typ
<sakjur> annars så har de större fanbas
<sakjur> liksom Uncharted vs Halo - Halo är såpass mycket mer känd
<yarre> telia smtprelay nere?
<einand> yarre: alla 5?
<yarre> nä bara undrade, hade en kund med problem :P
<yarre> einand, har en helt ny telefon med iOS 7 känns det som btw :)
<einand> yarre: du har slängt in ios7?
<yarre> yes
<einand> ok
<yarre> lyckades inte svara när det ringde nyss nästan :P
<yarre> hittade inte "svara" knappen ;)
<einand> buggar, eller nytt?
<einand> aha, ok
<yarre> nä bara nytt
<einand> Värt att mecka in ios7?
<yarre> Jao men det tycker jag, en upplevelse att leka med iOS 7
<einand> du har Dev konto, eller meckat in det ändå?
<yarre> nej jag har inte dev konto
<yarre> tankade de från piratebay bara
<einand> lust att länka?
<yarre> https://www.google.se/search?q=iphone+A1429+torrent&oq=iphone+A1429+torrent&aqs=chrome.0.57j60j62l3.15251j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<einand> jo men vågar ju inte tanka ner random firmware
<yarre> nä men den översta länken då :)
<einand> så du betalade för det?
<yarre> http://www.iphonehacks.com/2013/06/users-able-to-install-ios-7-beta-without-developer-account.html
<yarre> "So the trick is to use the Update option rather than the Restore option."
<yarre> Använder du restore måste du aktivera mot apple, det behövs inte om du uppdaterar från ios 6 då den redan är aktiverad då
<einand> ooh,
<einand> något som slutar fungera?
<yarre> einand, du har inte jailbreakat den va? isf föreslår jag att du installerar om ios 6 först helt innan du uppgraderar
<einand> den är inte JB
<yarre> enda jag sett som inte funkar än så länge är "Dagens app"
<einand> ok
<einand> tror du det går att återställa den, om man tröttnar?
<Dynamit> då måste du ha singeringsnyckeln bergs jag är inte så inne i hur IOS funkar direkt kan bara lite ytligt
<einand> yarre: Vart la du ios7 filen, så "update" hittar den?
<einand> This is a pre-release version of iOS 7 beta for iPhone and iPod touch. Devices updated to iOS 7 beta can not be restored to earlier versions of iOS.
<yarre> einand, jodå.. ska ju gå så länge iOS 6 fortfarande är aktuellt
<einand> tydligen så säger evad3rs att det inte går
<einand> yarre: förstår inte, hur hittar itunes ipw filen?
<yarre> einand, du säger ju till itunes var filen håller hus
<einand> ok
<yarre> einand, iTunes vill iaf installera 6.1.4 på min telefon
<yarre> även fast jag har 7.0 installerat
<einand> yarre: några begränsningar du stött på?
<yarre> begränsningar?
<einand> alltså, typ att någon inte är färdig utvecklat ännu
<einand> eller att det står beta över allt
<einand> undra vad som händer, tex med min telefon som är opteratörslåst
<yarre> Står inte beta någonstans :P
<yarre> Airdrop verkar inte fungera än iaf
<einand> men du, har kört  12 timmar ännu?
<einand> Står på reddit att telefonen kommer föröska aktivera sig efter 12 timmar, har man inte devkonto då, kan man inte aktivera den
<Coffe> i JS kan man tilldela en ny variabel ett namn som innehåller en annan variabel ?   1=fisk   djur_$1 =  art  typ ?
<yarre> einand, nix har jag iofs inte gjort :P
<einand> yarre: vi får se, står en billjon olika sker på olika ställen. Värsta som kan hända är väl att man får gå tillbaka till 6.1
<einand> yarre: använder du dig av viber och whats app?
<yarre> einand, nope
<einand> ok
<yarre> Jag gillar inte riktigt att compiz sätter uppdateringsfrekvensen till 50.. det hackar när jag flyttar fönstrena!
<yarre> einand, - Do not do this if you want to downgrade back to iOS 6. You will not be able to. Update: We tried to downgrade and it worked!
<yarre> så verkar gå att nedgradera
<einand> yarre: ok
<Fenb> är det stor skillnad mellan fluxbox och openbox?
<yarre> Fenb, openbox är väl mer slimmat?
<yarre> saknas taskbar osv
<einand> yarre: k'nner mig som en noob, men hur f[r man update button, har bara restore
<yarre> http://regmedia.co.uk/2012/11/29/itunes_10_iphone1.jpg <-- har du inte två knappar som på den bilden?
<einand> ja
<yarre> dåså
<einand> fast ingen heter update
<yarre> va heter den då?
<Fenb> sitter ju med openbox nu, men undrar över skillnaden på flux
<einand> bugga bara, som vanligt, efter 18 omstarter fungera de
<einand> yarre: hur kom du förbi "Verifying phone with apple store" läget
<yarre> genom att trycka på Uppdatera i iTunes
<einand> jo, och så telefonen flashas ju, blir en usb symbol på den
<einand> sedan så säger den nått om UUID inte är registerat dom dev telefon
<yarre> nej det gör den inte
<yarre> det är ju därför du uppdaterar den
<einand> ok, måste gjort fel isf, eller så har apple startar auth serverarna igen
<yarre> Om du kör Restore/Återställning så kommer inte telefonen att vara aktiverad
<yarre> om den däremot är aktiverad och du sen kör Update/Uppdatera så kommer den vara aktiverad redan.
<einand> jo men den vill inte ens flasha, utan itunes gnäller
<einand> eller inte
<einand> installerar en massa meck i backgrunden ju
<einand> trodde jag hade de drivarna
<yarre> flasha o flasha tycker jag inte man ska kalla det när man kopierar filer till en usb enhet men men :P
<einand> We’re unable to complete your activation.
<einand> This device is not registered as part of the iPhone Developer Program.If you are a member of the Program, please register your device in the iPhone Developer Program Portal.
<einand> slänger in 6.1 igen då
<einand> och så får jag göra om det
<einand> yarre: då kör vi igen, kan vara skönt att slänga in ios7 från en helt tom telefone
<einand> yarre: Airdrop fungerar för mig
<yarre> einand, mot vad?
<einand> mot en annan iphone 5
<einand> Airdrop fungerar bara på iphone5, ipad4 och mini
<yarre> einand, fungerar väl snarare på alla enheter du lagt in stöd för det på, sen glömde du att de fungerar på dom flesta Macar också
<Fenb> Någon som har använder fluxbox och vet skillnaden?
<einand> yarre: nej, AirDrop kräver hårdvarustöd
<yarre> einand, samma "hårdvarustöd" som behövs för Siri?
<einand> yarre: nä, detta är faktiskt äkta hårdvarustöd ;)
<yarre> Tur att dom tänkte på det när dom gjorde iPhone 3GS så att den va förkompatibel då ;)
<einand> iphone 3gs får inte airdrop
<yarre> den får Siri iaf om man vill :)
<yarre> inte kollat airdrop än
<einand> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wi-Fi_Direct
<sakjur> einand: eh.. ipad4 och ipad3 är typ.. jättemycket samma sak..
<einand> sakjur: olika radios, och wifi ändå
<yarre> einand, Airdrop fungerar med 3GS
<einand> nej
<yarre> https://itunes.apple.com/se/app/id576220851?mt=8&affId=2221876
<yarre> Kompatibel med iPhone 3GS
<einand> yarre: men... driver du med mig?
<yarre> Bara ytterligare en påhittad "hårdvarufunktion" så att säga
<einand> Det är inte "AirDrop" från apple ;)
<einand> det där är bara någon app
<yarre> det är ju apples airdrop också annars hade det inte fungerat att aktivera på osupporterade enheter
<einand> Ok, konstigt att dom lyckats byta ut hårdvaran då
<einand> Mac-datorer som stöder AirDrop i OS X Lion och senare
<einand> Är din Mac-dator samma eller nyare än modellen på listan nedan så stöder den AirDrop.
<einand> MacBook Pro (sent 2008 eller nyare)*
<einand> MacBook Air (sent 2010 eller nyare)
<einand> MacBook (sent 2008 eller nyare)*
<yarre> einand, anyhoo det jag menade när jag sa att airdrop inte fungerade va att min Mac inte ville se min iPhone med Airdrop
<einand> iMac (tidigt 2009 eller nyare)
<einand> Mac Mini (mitten 2010 eller nyare)
<einand> Mac Pro (tidigt 2009 med AirPort Extreme-kort, eller mitten 2010)
<einand> * MacBook Pro (17-tum sent 2008) och den vita MacBook (sent 2008) stöder inte AirDrop.
<yarre> http://osxdaily.com/2011/09/16/enable-airdrop-ethernet-and-unsupported-macs/
<yarre> "defaults write com.apple.NetworkBrowser BrowseAllInterfaces 1" oj vilken hårdvarufunktion :P
<einand> Det är om du sitter på samma nät ja
<sakjur> einand: hårdvarustödet som de hävdar är nog där - men tethering går redan sedan tidigare, enheterna har bluetooth och enda anledningen till att Apple inte erbjuder det till alla är.. pengar.
<einand> Fast du kommer ju aldrig kunna para dig
<sakjur> einand: Ad-hoc?
<einand> sakjur: I detta fallet är det nog mera Intels fel
<einand> eller om det var Broadcom, i ipads
<einand> Som sagt, läs på om tekniken i stället för att bråka
<yarre> einand, airdrop i iOS7 vill ju gå över bluetooth
<einand> inte för mig
<einand> jag slängde det över wifi iaf
<yarre> Den aktiverar Bluetooth när jag trycker på Airdrop :P
<einand> Ja, du läste inte länken va?
<yarre> einand, vilken länk?
<einand> går ingen data över bluetooth, utan det är bara för att initisera överföringen
<einand> fungerar utmärkt utan bluetooth också
<sakjur> *hosthost*pengar*host*
<einand> coolt. Dom har ett nytt api "Microfon" alla appar frågar om dom får tilglång till det nu.
<einand> är inte längre default
<sakjur> helt ärligt, ja - det kan vara så att hårdvaran är _bättre_ lämpad i nya enheter, men det är absolut _möjligt_ i gamla också, utan större problem..
<yarre> Ska igång airdrop på min ipad 2 o se om jag kan få ios 7 o prata med den
<einand> sakjur: Själva "Airdrop" lär ju fungera. Men inte tekniken som säkrar upp den
<einand> dvs enkelheten att bara skicka över
<einand> läs gärna länkarna jag postat ovan
<einand> safari har fått "Private mode" ,9
<yarre> safari har haft private mode i flera år :)
<yarre> om det är porrläget du syftar på
<einand> jasså, har jag missat
<einand> på iphone?
<yarre> jaha nej tänkte du menade på datorn nu
<einand> yarre: hoppas det är så att allt inte är färdigt, snacka om fult, och nödigt med plats "prickarna" för signalstyrkan är
<einand> samt, hur dödar man, och avinstallerar man ett program nu då
<Fenb> ska verkligen flytta en liten mm när jag är nära kanterna på datorn? lite irreterande
<yarre> einand, samma som innan?
<einand> nä
<sakjur> jag gillar verkligen Apples nya gränssnitt..
<einand> sakjur: gör jag med, dock lite att vänja sig vid
<yarre> jag har tagit bort flera program genom att trycka på X knappen på ikonen precis som vanligt
<einand> yarre: jo men döda dom
<sakjur> einand: jag hatade alltid det gamla, så för mig gick det fort ;)
<einand> man dubbelklicka ju home knappen förut
<sakjur> särskilt gamecenter
<yarre> einand, dra upp fönstret i taskmanager?
<yarre> kast iväg de dvs
<einand> tack
<einand> alla mina appar verkar fungera iaf
<einand> skönt att d om äntligen tagit bort finder, dock undrar jag hur man hittar sökfunktionen nu, för den är smidigt ibland
<yarre> einand, dra uppåt på hemskärmen på plats där de inte finns ikoner
<yarre> sorry
<yarre> neråt menar jag
<einand> yarre: hur har du hittat allt sånt?
<yarre> einand, jag har lekt lite bara :P
<einand> yarre: tror du att det är en bugg, eller funktion att tangentbordet byter färg jämt
<einand> svart, vitt, blått och nu i finder genomskinligt
<yarre> det är nog en funktion beroende på om programmet har vit eller svart bakgrund?
<einand> hittat en bugg
<yarre> tycker det nya tangentbordet är fult
<yarre> fonten på knapparna är värdelös
<einand> yarre: när man öppnar en websida i fullskärm, så försvinner all text i baren längst upp
<einand> yarre: yeey, man kan byta album när man postar till facebook ;)
<einand> https://www.facebook.com/images/spacer.gif
<einand> fel länk
<yarre> hur fan gör man för o få sidan i fullscreen då?
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/954851_10151466524502997_1102901695_n.jpg
<einand> där
<einand> det är min websida
<einand> kolla hur den buggar
<einand> vad är poängen med det svarta där uppe och nere
<einand> samt, varför flyttat ner batterimätaren
<yarre> hittar inte hur man får sidan i fullscreen
<einand> yarre: det är i html koden https://3gdev.com/c/
<einand> välj att spara den som bokmärke, på springboarden
<yarre> jaha du menar så
<yarre> mjo inte bara din som gör så :P
<yarre> testade andra homescreen ikonsidor
<Fenb> vad gör jag ifall jag hittar nåt fel med openbox?
<einand> yarre: samma bugg där?
<yarre> einand, men jag får inte lika mycket svart space som du?
<yarre> du har ju massa både uppe o nere
<yarre> en svart bar med batteri får jag dock
<einand> yarre: det extra svarta blir bara vid skärmskott
<einand> yarre: fonten måste ju bytas, eller något är fel. namn och texter i popup rutor får ju inte plats längre
<yarre> einand, du kan ändra storlek på texten i inställningar
<einand> ok
<yarre> Allmänt -> Text Storlek
<einand> fast störigt att apple lägger till "..." när det inte får plats, i stället för en extra radbrytning
<einand> yarre: Textstorleken hjälpte inte mot "menyn"
<Nafallo> vart är amelia?
<Nafallo> ^-- bamsefar
<einand> yarre: kan du byta ringsignal?
<einand> eller rättaresagt, när jag valt en, står det fortfarande "Mriba"
<yarre> einand, yes jag kan byta :)
<yarre> roligt att dom valt en Android bubbelbakgrund som standard btw
<einand> vissa saker är snyggare, vissa är fulare. är nog dock en vane sak
<yarre> jag gillar att bakgrunden rör sig när man rör mobilen :)
<einand> fungerar inte med egna bilder
<einand> får prova med standard bilden
<yarre> jo ska funka med alla?
<einand> nä
<einand> inte med den bilden jag har lagt in iaf
<einand> förliten kanske?
<einand> tror jag inte, finns ju två kategorier, en som heter "Still" och en som hter "Dynamic"
<einand> yarre: nä, är bara två bilder som stöder att det rör sig
<yarre> om jag tar en bild jag tagit med kameran o sätter som bakgrund o sen vinklar mobilen så rör sig bakgrunden
<einand> aha, trodde du menade mera som den där med bubblor som flyttar runt
<yarre> nja den rör sig även när man inte grejar med enheten :P
<einand> njea, den rör sig åt det hållet man vinkar mobilen
<yarre> lägg telefonen på bordet med skärmen på o kolla på bubblorna.. dom rör sig
<yarre> iofs kan ju va mitt bord som lutar? ;)
<einand> undra hur man sätter igång/stänger av skärmvridning nu
<yarre> einand, dra längst ner på skärmen och upp
<einand> så, där var felet
<yarre> finns en rotatelock där
<einand> hade satt på det, därför min bild inte rörde sig
<einand> yarre: rätt många buggar ändå
<yarre> einand, vilka mer har du hittat?
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/1006232_10151466553942997_608299986_n.jpg
<yarre> einand, sådär brukar jag få i iOS 6 :)
<einand> jasså, aldrig sett innan
<yarre> beror nog på den större skärmstorleken på iPhone 5
<einand> ok, inte stött på det innan iaf
<einand> yarre: när man scrollar, så kommer det, iaf just denna buggen kommer inte vid samma tillfälle på ios5
<einand> yarre: när man scrollar, så kommer det, iaf just denna buggen kommer inte vid samma tillfälle på ios6
<yarre> bara i just den appen?
<einand> än så länge
<yarre> einand, verkar tappa wifi ibland?
<einand> yarre: inte vad jag m'rkt
<einand> yarre: hittat säkert 6 andra buggar därimot
<einand> ibland byter den  språk, till svenska fast jag har systemet på engelska
<einand> samt, transparans verkar inte fungerar
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/988350_10151466594342997_2025801416_n.jpg
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/998136_10151466596537997_495236979_n.jpg
<yarre> nåt galet på sista bilden?
<yarre> Jag kör också engelska, inte märkt att den bytt språk än :)
<einand> sista bilden var för att visa att den bytt språk (dvs har engelska) bilden innan är på svenska
<einand> när det gäller klippa och klistra
<einand> verkar som det använder sig av tantentbordspråket, för blev spanska förut
<einand> Vad siri låter fult med den svenska rösten
<lolgnu> Kryptering er så vannskelig
<einand> lolgnu: ?
<lolgnu> Hvis du har et sikkert passord, så glemmer du det
<einand> lolgnu: isf är det ju du som är osäkert
<lolgnu> 90% av alt jeg har kryptert kan jeg ikke dekryptere lengre
<einand> yarre: vad tror du om att ios år köra bakgrundsappar då
<andol> christoffer: Såpass nöjd hitintills med Tilaa att du tänkte lita på mig igen? :)
 * Barre tänkte uppgradera till 13.04, bra eller anus?
<morpa> Bra - vad sitter du på nu, 12.10?
<Barre> mm
<Barre> uppgradering startad...
<andol> Barre: Fungerar på jobbdatorn i alla fall.
<andol> (Här hemma ligger jag redan på 13.10)
<Barre> andol: du kör unitu eller?
<morpa> bra!! 13.04 mycket rappare o bättre än 12.10 enligt mig
<Barre> s/tu/ty/
<andol> Barre: Jupp
<morpa> kör 13.04 på jobbet med nu, brukar vänta längre där med upgrades
<Barre> nu rullar uppgraderingen på min XPS, får se om det fungerar "out of the box" eller om det blir lite pill
<Barre> andol: stor skillnad på unity? (tycker att det är lite sådär med hur stadigt det är i 12.10)
<andol> Barre: Möjligtvis att det *känns* lite stabilare och fräsher, men vetisjutton ifall det är så mycket konkret jag kan peka på.
<Barre> andol: men det är ju bra, eftersom det är svårt att peka på vad jag anser är instabilt i 12.10
<andol> Barre: Bara att tuta och köra i sådant fall tycker jag. I värsta fall kan du ju alltid skylla på HeMan.
<Fenb> är det normalt att openbox flyttar sig några mm när på kanten av skärmen?
<Fenb> med pekaren
<Barre> Fenb: vad menar du?
<Fenb> när jag låter pekaren hamna vid kanten av displayen så rör sig skärmen lite åt sidan några mm tror ja
<christoffer> andol hehe jodå ...får se kommande dagar när jag klämmer in django och något vettigt cms...men valmöjligheterna på VPSens storlek var ju betydligt flexiblare än Amazon iaf :D
<christoffer> hade dock lite lagg när jag SSHade in och runt 100ms ping
<christoffer> får se om det är lika risigt kommande dagar
<christoffer> borde ligga runt 25ms eller något sådant
<Fenb> alltså fönstren jag har öppna rör sig en bit när jag har pekaren på kanten av skärmen
<christoffer> aja nu är det dags att sova
<christoffer> gonatt
<Barre> Fenb: känner jag inte igen.. vilken version kör du? såg att det var en screen fix i 0.8.4A kanske det du upplever?
<Barre> Fenb: såg din andra förklaring, det tror jag inte att 0.8.4A fixar dock... jag har ingen aning om vad ditt problem kan bero på
<Fenb> openbox 3.5.0-7
<Philip5> kan det inte vara något sorts virtual desktop som är något större än själva upplösningen på skrämen som gör den glidningen?
<Barre> Fenb: jag är helt snurrig när det kommer till versionsnummrena... sorry, jag tittade på något HELT annat i min flöde :S
<Fenb> jag tror själv att det skulle inte hjälpa genom att ominstallera? :]
<Barre> kan det vara så att du har followMouse focus och ditt dekorationsschema gör så att det upplevs att fönstret flyttas? (skjuter från höften här :))
<Fenb> menar du i obconf?
<Barre> Fenb: http://openbox.org/wiki/Configuration   :)
<Fenb> http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Configuration#Focus ?
<yarre> einand, kommer säkert funka bra nu med den nya appswitchen :)
<Fenb> Barre: det står nej i config filen
<Barre> Fenb: då var jag fel ute. slut på idéer från mig...
<Barre> morpa & andol: den var lite odramatisk den uppgraderingen... får se om jag upplever det mer stabilt nu (samt kolla om hibernate äntligen fungerar)...
<Barre> nope... frustrerande
<Fenb> är det någon skillnad ha gui istället än cli?
<Fenb> funderar på vad ska använda :)
<Fenb> visst är det inget speciellt än att bara att man sakerna manuellt?
<Spookan> Cli är väl mer 70 - tal och gui är ju mer 2000 - tal typ.
<Fenb> men det är ingen stor skillnad mellan de?
<Spookan> Jo som natt och dag tycker jag.
<Hund> Spookan: CLI är inte 70-tal, det är tidlöst! ;)
<einand> mina kläder luktar skit
<Spookan> Tvättmaskin = botmedlet! :P
<einand> yarre: jag återgår nog till ios6, 7:an buggar för mycket
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<einand> realubot: Hej bruden
<realubot> einand: Vad görs?
<einand> realubot: Avinstallerade ios7, och slängde in 6an igen
<realubot> einand: Jaha. Jag gick händelserna i förväg och installerade aldrig 7:an.
#ubuntu-se 2013-06-12
<realubot> einand: Gå och lägg dig nu.
<cHarNe2> några som är vakna?
<cHarNe2> har ett litet problem, vill få en usb-port att bara leverera ström
<cHarNe2> vet inte om det går
<cHarNe2> när jag kopplar in min kamera så tror den att jag vill ladda över bilder och sånt skit, och då kan jag inte använda den för att spela in med
<Barre> cHarNe2: kanske en udev regel som ignorerar din kamera är ett sätt att lösa det med
<Barre> cHarNe2: http://siliconbased.wordpress.com/2009/03/03/ignoring-devices-with-udev-rules/
<maxjezy> cHarNe2 vad har du för kamera?
<maxjezy> kul när man får härlig kritik på sina videos på youtube
<maxjezy> " ϲanʿt believе tһаt уour vіdeο isn't getting more viеws, Ι mean come on people!
<maxjezy> Ӏt really blows me awаy that sοme of the craр thatʼs on һere ɡets so pорulаr, and tһеn tһe truly good stuff lіkе yours ɡets lost in the ϲrοwd. "
<larsemil> maxjezy: url?
<maxjezy> larsemil det var ett PM
<maxjezy> antagligen massutskick, kändes inte personligt :(
<maxjezy> youtube.com/dammagrus
<larsemil> men oavsett vill jag se :)
<maxjezy> det är iaf min tub.
<larsemil> bra!
<andol> morgens
<huttan> morgon
<maxjezy> larsemil, visst :)
<HeMan> någon som vet om man kan skapa en Spotify-radiokanal som hittar Depeche Mode-covers?
<yarre> Kan man få igång Unity med xrdp?
<MarkusDB1> Min ssh config fil börjar innehålla lite väl mycket servers, skulle behöva ha dom i en databas istället. Kom gärna med smarta "devops"-aktiga tips,  hur jag löser detta snyggt?
<andol> MarkusDB1: Du låter Puppet underhålla /etc/ssh/ssh_config, som den generar via en erb-template, som ju kan innehålla godtycklig ruby-kod, vilket inte borde ha några problem att prata med väl vald databas.
<andol> MarkusDB1: Detsamma kan du då även vilja göra med /etc/ssh/ssh_known_hosts
<MarkusDB1> jag håller just nu på att lära mig chef, men antar att jag kan göra samma sak där.
<andol> Jupp
<MarkusDB1> andol: vad föredrar du? puppet? chef?
 * andol är mer lagd åt Puppet-hållet
<andol> Ska dock tilläggas att jag enbart har en ytlig koll på chef, så det är ingen superväl underbyggd åsikt.
<MarkusDB1> har fått för mig att puppet kör "sitt eget språk", har jag fel? Ruby kanske funkar bra nu?
<MarkusDB1> ska leta efter lite färdiga recept och puppet configs, så jag kanske slipper uppfinna hjul
<andol> MarkusDB1: Jupp, Puppet-manifest skriver du i första hand i deras DSM, vilket jag förövrigt tycker är bra, då det göra det hela mer till konfiguration, och därmed även "tvingar" fram lite bättre struktur.
<andol> MarkusDB1: Sen har ju även Puppet ruby i botten, och är främst det som används för templates, plugins, etc
<andol> MarkusDB1: Finns en hel del färdigskrivet, till exempel på https://forge.puppetlabs.com/
<andol> MarkusDB1: Annars så är jag lite kluven till det där med färdiga moduler, då de ofta är väldigt generellt anpassade, och därmed ofta rätt komplext skriva, då man annars kommer undan med en väldigt enkelt egenskriven modul.
<andol> Å andra sidan, så fort man börjar skriva ihop något mer avancerat är det defintivt dags att titta på vilka hjul som redan är uppfunna.
<MarkusDB1> den eviga nackdelen med abstraktionslager, antar jag. Klarar många tillämpningar, men tar tid att förstå.
<andol> Å andra sidan kan man ju rulla ut det hela gradvis, och få tydliga vinster redan med rätt lite anstränging.
<MarkusDB1> Jag håller på och styr upp min devmiljö. (är webbutvecklare) Lära sig "infrastructure as code" är en del i det. Tror dom flesta kommer behöva kunna det i framtiden.
<andol> En klassiker, som tillexmpel mappar rätt bra mot openssh, är att man säger åt Puppet att man vill ha ett specifikt paket installerat (openssh), att man vill ett en konfigurationsfil ska se ut på ett visst sätt (/etc/ssh/sshd_config) samt att man vill att en demon ska köra (ssh). Ja, samt då att det hela ska ske i rätt ordning.
<MarkusDB1> andol: låter smidigt
<andol> MarkusDB1: Kan rekommendera http://docs.puppetlabs.com/learning/ --> Part one: Serverless Puppet
<andol> (Mycket möjligt att även Del två är bra, men den har jag inte tittat något på.)
<MarkusDB1> ska kika. Tack för hjälpen.
<andol> Så lite så
<Coffe> andol:  btw testat geppetto ?
<andol> Coffe: Nix
<UkuleleSolen> God dag i stugan!
<Barre> meh... jag har en applikation registrerad i Twitter API som blivit "suspended", för att kontakta supporten ang. detta så kräver de att man fyller i Application ID. Jag kan inte se det någonstans, någon som har en ide om var/hur man ser "Application ID"?
<Barre> äh.. jag gissade att det var nummret i URL för applikations-settings som var ID...
<K350> Finns det ingen curses baserad ftp klient?
<Barre> K350: länge sedan jag körde en ftp-klient, men ncftp var en curses baserad ftp-klient
<Barre> K350: hehe... de har tydligen tagit bort full-screen mode (curses) sen jag använde det senast :) så, glöm det jag sa
<Barre> Philip5: ping
<Philip5> pong
<andol> K350: Kanske pröva med midnight commander? Tror det ska kunna prata ftp.
<Philip5> Barre: ville du bara ha uppmärksamhet? kanske kalla handen??
<K350> Barre: Jo, den var lite buggig...mc kanske
<K350> andol: o, jag kör med mc nu..men jag är lite irriterad över att man inbland inte kan se hela filnamnen - om de är långa. Försökte implementera vfu i mc. Men det gick inte. vfu hade varit trevlig att ha som en panels-läge
<K350> NÃ¥gon so vet hur man kan implementera vfu i mc?
<K350> Jag skulle vilja ha en hotkey för vfu att öppnas i mc vid behov...någon som vet hru man gör?
<K350> Man kan ju alltix köra ctrl+o i mc och sedan vfu..men det vore smidigare med en hotkey direkt..om någon vet hur man kan fixa det?
<Barre> Philip5: sorry, var tvungen att laga mat..är du här nu?
<Barre> finnd det något bra sätt att stänga av mouse-pad medans man knackar på tangenterna?
<cHarNe2> maxjezy: gopro hero3
<Barre> jag har lixom redan klickat in "disable mouse pad while typing" men det fungerar sisådär...
<Dynamit> hacka det som är disable mouse pad while typing relaterat och förbättra det då
<Barre> mm.. standard answer.. hack and recompile, även om det inte alltid är nödvändigt :)
<K350> 1/c
<Philip5> Barre: nu är jag här.... har varit ute på en löparrunda
<Barre> åhhh..  Philip5, bra jobbat!
<Barre> vill du se en bild som jag tagit? :)
<Philip5> Barre: vad ville du för spännande då?
<Philip5> självklart
<Philip5> bara den inte är olaglig att titta på  ;)
<Dynamit> haha nu får du vara snäll emot lilla Barre Philip5
<Dynamit> oj blev lite skumt det där
<Dynamit> borde varit ditt nick först Philip5 innan texten men men
<Barre> hahah.. nej då Philip5, jag gjorde ju ett "jobb" för ett tag sen.. de har börjat publicera lite bilder nu...
<Philip5> äh han tål en del den gubben
<Philip5> Barre: just ja
<Barre> Philip5: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=278622382281410&set=a.277422879068027.1073741828.276907852452863&type=1
<Philip5> najs
<Philip5> vad är det för objektiv du kört med där? är det bara en lampa ovan eller är det en blixt över kakan?
<Barre> Philip5: extern stark lampa + blixt med dämpare samt en reflektor
<Philip5> ljuset såg bra ut
<Philip5> klart och fint som ger lyster och fräshet åt maten
<Barre> det var MYCKET svårare än jag trodde att fota mat :/
<Barre> Dynamit: hörödudu... vad är du du anspelar på?  ;P
<Philip5> skulle jag ge någon kritik så är det att några av bilderna nästan har lite väl kort skärpedjup så man inte riktigt ser hela bakverket ordentligt innan de går ur fokus
<Barre> Philip5: mmm.. håller med
<Philip5> annars såg de proffsiga ut
<Barre> men.. de ville ha mer stämmning än matbilder, kan vara så att jag överkompenserade lite
<Philip5> kanske
<Barre> Philip5: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=278089832334665&set=a.276913125785669.1073741827.276907852452863&type=1&theater  här ser man ändå en hel kanapé
<Philip5> du har ju lyckats fånga fräsheten och det är nog det svåraste med mat som kan se grå eller vissen ut
<Philip5> japp
<Barre> men första bilden så är det ju så sjukt gulligt med lilla Astor i bakgrunden som vill smaka :)
<Philip5> Barre: fick en studioblixt med paketbud idag :)
<Barre> Philip5: ohh....
<Philip5> har nu 3 studioblixar
<Philip5> och 5 vanliga speedisar
<Barre> Philip5: kan vi inte ta att boka upp två fotodagar under sommaren, en i Uppsala och en i sthlm?
<Philip5> skulle vi kunna
<Dynamit> Barre: Det du får du kalkylera själv :P
<Barre> tror det finns fler i kanalen som faktiskt skulle kunna vara med.. einand kanske?
<Philip5> jag har ju köpt på mig massa studioprylar på senare tid att jag nästan borde ha dåligt samvete :/
<Philip5> värst kanske är att tjag inte har plats för studio någonstans :D
<Barre> ja kan känna igen mig i det Philip5, foto handlar om två saker för mig. 1) den tekniska delen. 2) den artistiska delen.    det är så enkelt att fylla nummer 1 och så svårt att uppfylla nummer 2
<Barre> * för mig, that is
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> prylar är lite som att samla på saker. det andra är att göra
<Barre> mm. precis...
<Barre> nu skal ljag lägga yngsta plågan...   ses
<Philip5> gört... jag ska duscha
<HeMan> Philip5: vet du om det finns något bibliotek till Blender så man enkelt kan modelera ett rum?
<Philip5> HeMan: hur menar du? rum med parametrar som ett färdigt objekt som typ en box eller sfär?
<HeMan> Philip5: tänkte ett badrum, så jag skulle vilja ha färdiga möbler och porslin
<Philip5> HeMan: brukar finnas färdiga modeller att ladda ner från nätet som har cc-licens eller liknande. så kan man slänga ihop en scene från dem
<Philip5> man får leta efter objekt som hör hemma i badrum då
<Philip5> HeMan: http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/60-excellent-free-3d-model-websites/
<HeMan> Philip5: ok
<Philip5> kolla på någon av de sajterna om de har nått som du kan och vill använda
<Philip5> om du inte vill modellera grejer själv
<Philip5> ser att de har blandare bland exemplen där på första stället :D
<Philip5> HeMan: http://archive3d.net/?a=download&id=86c4699e     http://archive3d.net/?a=download&id=8e15f3c1
<Philip5> HeMan: typ sådana modeller
<HeMan> hmm, noterade just att man kan använda en 3dconnexion spacenav till blender
<HeMan> måste nog ta hem den jag fått på jobbet
<HeMan> iofs bara en gammal serieportsvariant
<Pettan_69> Hej. Känner mig lite korkad, men jag har en nedladdad installationsfil som skall köras som root i Ubuntu. Finns det något sätt att bli root i filhanteraren i Ubuntu 12.04? Har för mig det gick i 9.04......
<Dynamit> sudo nautilus
<Pettan_69> tack. Skäms!
<Dynamit> nästan så du ska göra det haha
<Dynamit> coffe: har du tagit kaffet idag ;P
<coffe> Doh
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<realubot> Nehe.
<Fenb> kan man ta bort skärmen från en bärbar? eller fungerar den inte då?
<Fenb> tänkte ha den som en headless server typ
<realubot> Fenb: Den fungerar ändå.
<realubot> Fenb: Jag har gjort så på flera bärbara datorer. Det är möjligt att UEFI ställer till problem på nya datorer. Det vet jag inte ...
<Fenb> realubot: tänkte göra så för att råkade spilla must på tangenten så nu så funkar inte tangenterna men dator gör det :)
<Fenb> eller går det att ha så den är på fast bärbara skärmen inte är uppveklad eller vad man kallar det.
<David-A> Fenb: det borde gå, sätt i ströminställning (för nätdrift) vad den ska göra när skärmen är hopvikt (inte provat själv)
<senate> det går. min htpc är laptop och har aldrig öppet liden på den
<Fenb> man kan ju använda vnc om man vill veta vad som är på skärmen ;P
<realubot> David-A: Ibland är det en meknisk lösning som känner av om bärbara datorn är stängd eller inte och pillar man bort den så borde det inte hända någonting när man slåg igen locket.
#ubuntu-se 2013-06-13
<Fenb> någon som kan rekommendera terminal? hade xterm förut men den är för stel
 * Fenb *swosh*
<larsemil> god morgon
<Barre> morrn morrn
<hexabit> morrn :)
<andol> morgens
<andol> christoffer: Det du sa igår om pingtider på 100ms till Tilaa verkar lite halvmärkligt. Här har du de pingtider min smokeping (som körs hos Tilaa) får mot ping.sunet.se - http://smokeping.arrakis.se/smokeping.cgi?target=external.sunet4
<Barre> andol: smokeping?
<andol> Barre: Ja?
<Barre> was is das?
<andol> Barre: http://oss.oetiker.ch/smokeping/
<andol> Förbaskat fint för att generera massa grafer, och se vad som gick sönder var när.
 * Barre älskar grafer
<andol> Jupp
<Barre> andol: mm.. är det en server som pingar alla "targets" och grafar, eller är det varje server som pingar "något" och skickr resultatet till smokeping? (förstår inte riktigt manualen)
<andol> Barre: Både och :) I enkelt utförande så har du en primär smokeping, och en massa targets den "pingar" (vanligtvis via icmp, men går i princip att dunka in godtyckliga tester). Sen kan du även kompletera med ytterligare probes, och på så vis även låta dem pinga väl valda targets, och sen rapportera tillbaks till din primära smokepinga (master).
<andol> Barre: Ifall du tittar på länken jag gav christoffer ovan så ser att de två översta graferna har rubrikerna "Last 3 Hours" samt "Last 3 Hours from halleck". Grafen "...from halleck" är alltså datan rapporterade från proben/slaven halleck
<Barre> andol: ahh.. snyggt
<Barre> andol: nu fick jag mer på min todo-lista... :)
<andol> Bitte
<christoffer> andol tack för infon...då vet jag vad jag kan förvänta mig
<christoffer> ska testa senare idag
<christoffer> men nu ska jag iväg och simma lite i mälaren
<christoffer> hörs
<Barre> andol: fping, nått som man bör kompilera och installera
<andol> Barre: Fixar inte apt-get det åt dig, som beroende?
<Barre> andol: mjo.. men, jag tänkte ju kompilera den senste versionen av smokeping. Kanske är onödigt...
<andol> Barre: Vetisjutton om det är såpass mycket raketvetenskap att rita rrd-grafer att man behöver senaste versionen? :)
<Barre> andol: du har nog rätt, jag kör den enkla vägen
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Dynamit> Ba blir fn galen
<Dynamit> Mer än vad jag redan är
<andol> Hatar när det händer :)
<Dynamit> När jag bootar min PI så får jag mmc: Timeout waiting for hardware interrupt hur mycket som helst
<HeMan> man tror att man är en 10 på en tiogradig skala och så hamnar man helt plötsligt på 11
<Dynamit> byter jag dist till XBian tex. då kommer inte ens en bild
<HeMan> Dynamit: min RPi är jättekänslig på SD-kort
<HeMan> Dynamit: jag har provat 4 olika märken
<Dynamit> eftersom jag dessvärre inte har USB-tagentbord så måste jag ju använda ssh eller telnet men den begär inte ip ifrån DHCP
<Dynamit> men vad tusan SanDisk är bland de största ju
<Dynamit> Måste jag vänta tills på Tisdag innan jag kan leka med den baa vad irriterande
<HeMan> jag provade SanDIsk och Kingston och inget av dom funkade
<HeMan> men det kan vara storleksberoende också
<HeMan> de som funkat bäst är 4 GB kort
<Dynamit> 8GB sdhc
<HeMan> vad har du för nätagg?
<HeMan> när jag körde med ett som bara gav 750 mA så dog den också
<Dynamit> 4GB vad tusan då måste man ju ha masslagringsenheter säkerligen
<HeMan> oavsett vilket kort jag körde
<Dynamit> 1amp ut
<HeMan> jag kör med ett 2.1 A agg nu, funkar fint
<HeMan> vad ska du ha på den?
<Dynamit> 2.1A utan att grilla den
<Dynamit> göra vad den är gjort för leka med den haha
<Dynamit> lär göra hur många hack som helst till den bara för att jag får för mig
<Dynamit> naturligtvis så fysiska hack kommer ha kontakter i någon form så jag kan byta lätt och så där
<Coffe> HeMan:  min nya rpi oxå , mina gamla tar alla .
<Dynamit> funderar på att införskaffa RetroPie GPIO Adapter och ta hitta ett par gamla deffekta konsoller och göra sånt hack visserligen har folk gjort det redan men ändå. sedan lär jag ju göra typ snabb fästen till PI i konsollerna så man lätt kan flytta de mellan enheterna och så där
<Dynamit> kanske göra ett hack som typ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E89s2h9swIc fast lite mer diskret och så där och leka med Kali linux och "råka" skriva i terminalen typ airmon-* haha tar inte många sek. innan wep är knäckt WPA tar kanske 2-5minuter innan man har tillräckligt med data beror väldigt mycket på hur dumma de anslutna enheterna är ju haha
<Dynamit> kör Kali Linux i min bärbara nu orkade inte installera nyaste Ubuntu när jag skulle göra en ren installation, eftersom då skulle jag vara tvungen installera alla verktygen själv
<Dynamit> En dålig dag för att cracka en WEP nyckel så tar det 30sek. från att man börjar tills man har nyckeln
<Dynamit> och nu pratar jag med mig själv folk verkar ha ett liv
<Dynamit> hm 80% mottagning på trådlösa rätt var det, ändå sitter jag i samma rum som AP är i sitter typ 3meter ifrån AP vad tusan ska jag behöva öka effekten så grannarnas trådlösa nätverk börjar störas ut för att få ha 100% hela tiden
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> fördelen med 3'parts mjukvara man kan göra massor av saker tillverkaren inte vill att man ska göra för sin egna säkerhet eller för att de inte vill att man ska veta om vissa saker
<HeMan> Dynamit: min kompletta Raspbian är 1.6GB så du klarar dig tom med ett 2GB kort
<Dynamit> Sitter du och gör hack bara för att du känner dig för det då HeMan?
<HeMan> Dynamit: på ena kör jag OpenElec och xbmc för att spela media
<HeMan> Dynamit: den andra hackar jag med, just nu hackar jag på 1-wire-prylar
<Dynamit> Vad kör du för 1-wire-prylar då?
<HeMan> mest tempsensorer
<Dynamit> Jag funderar på att göra consoll kontroll hacks för olika konsoller men få se när det blir av
<HeMan> men har en 2413 "Dual-Channel, Addressable Switch Features Open-Drain"
<HeMan> har dock inte testat den
<HeMan> jag ska köra bit-banging-varianten av 1-wire på den
<HeMan> har en 1-wire-usb-adapter med men den ska jag köra i min tp-link-router
<Dynamit> Man kan egentligen göra vad som helst med en så billig dator som PI
<Dynamit> Själv om jag ska prata med routern så använder jag consol porten eller SSH
<Dynamit> händer att jag använder Webif men inte är det ofta
<Dynamit> har en WRT54GL som jag funderar på att göra LCD hacket på haha
<Barre> andol: kan man få glutta lite i din Target?
<andol> Barre: Finns snart i en brevlåda när dig.
<HeMan> Dynamit: jag använder routern som generisk dator, kör bland annat en asterisk på den
<HeMan> Dynamit: och den får prata 1-wire och 433 MHz radio och rita grafer för temperaturer
<Dynamit> HeMan: Låter mer som du använder en dator som brandvägg samt dhcp
<HeMan> Dynamit: nej, det är en sniko-router för 350 kr
<HeMan> Dynamit: en tp-link 1043
<HeMan> Dynamit: ska man ha låda, nätagg och wifi så blir den billigare än en rpi
<HeMan> Dynamit: den orkar dessutom routa i ca 300 Mbit vilket rpin inte orkar med
<Dynamit> HeMan: själv använder jag en MikroTik RB450g och en WRT54GL som AP
<Dynamit> använder AP som switch också
<HeMan> fast den är bara 100 Mbit och 54 Mbit wifi va?
<Dynamit> så har 10-portar i mitt nätverk var av 8 är lan portar
<Dynamit> min AP ja
<Dynamit> men brandväggen/routern klarar 1000Mbit passthrough
<Dynamit> mellan port 1-2(wan-lan), 3,4,5-1(lan-wan) kommer jag inte ihåg men har för migg passthrough är 650Mbit
<Dynamit> *mig*
<Barre> andol: danke
<Dynamit> hade ett kort som mer eller mindre bara låg som min PI gillade
<Dynamit> få se om PI är bra att kompilera eller om jag får göra cross-compile för att få det gjort samma århundrade
<dennadag> PI?
<Dynamit> ja PI som i matte talet sedan att det finns en dator som heter PI också är en annan sak :P
<hexabit> Dynamit: Aaa pi! 2000talets c64. I love it! :)
<hexabit> Har 2st men blir en tredje imorgon :)
<dennadag> jag har 3.141592...
<huttan> PI är överflödigt och inte exakt!
<HeMan> i pi finns teoretiskt sett alla dvd'er som någonsin producerats!
<HeMan> http://i.stack.imgur.com/ogaxS.png
<andol> HeMan: Räkna nu på kostnaden att faktiskt hitta dessa dvd:er :)
<HeMan> andol: om det behövs får väl media-industrin räkna på att jag inte har en delmängd av pi på min hårddisk
<maxjezy> jag kom på ett nytt ord tror jag
<maxjezy> Baoa
<maxjezy> passar nog en maträtt ganska bra
<K350> nÅGON MED ERFARENHET A ATT REDIGERA mIDNIGHT COMMANDERS USER MENY?
<K350> so har man implementerat  vfu i mc...aaah  vad jag rä nöjd med mig själv ! .-D
<Barre> topic
<Barre> andol: nästan klar med shadowping.. roligt med diagram & grafer
<Screedo> godkväll
<andol> Barre: Nice
<andol> Barre: Fast tänk nu så hur lack du kommer bli nästa gång du har nätfel, och graferna helt plötsligt blir fula? :)
<Barre> andol: jo.. men man kan ju "städa" rrd-filerna och fixa de fule graferna ;P
<andol> Barre: Löser du Nagios likadant? :P
<Barre> andol: det var så jobbigt, så Nagios (eller Icinga som jag kör) är bara statiska  sidor, det är bara datumensom uppdateras. Ser lixom snyggare ut
<andol> Fiffigt
<andol> Barre: Vad tror vi, visst gör larsemil likadant?
<Barre> andol: det är larsemil som lärt mig hur man får övervakningen att se perfekt ut.. det säljer ju bättre då :)
<Barre> har lite utmaningar med att gå  EchoPinghttp att fungera som jag vill, men det löser sig säkert
<andol> Barre: Har för mig att vi på jobbet eventuellt använder curl för http-pingande, men det designvalet gjordes för min tid, så osäker på ifall det har något med echopinghttp att göra eller ej.
<Barre> andol: jag håller precis på att kolla med curl istället...
<andol> Barre: Tja, om inte annat så skadar det ju inte att vara lite lokalpatriot :)
<Barre> andol: precis
<Barre> tror jag fått igång http-latency grafer nu
<andol> gött mos
<R4v3n> Transmission daemon strul.. har konfat settings.json i /var/lib/info/settings.json att automatiskt titta i /home/user/Downloads/watching katalogen efter nya .torrent filer som läggs till
<R4v3n> fair enough.. lägger till torrent filer där startar om demonen med /etc/init.d/ läser ur /var/log/syslog OCH kan där se "New torrent found blahablaha.trrent" men.. till kruxxet vrf tankar den inte per auto start when added är också på true
<R4v3n> vill ha en watching dirr lokalt på htpc medans downloads och incomplete dirr är på min FreeNAS
<R4v3n> funkar perfa om jag lägger till torrent manuellt men vill bara lägga dem i en katalog och veta att dem tankar ner helt automatiskt
<R4v3n> inge fel eller ngt i syslog.. vilket är konstigt
<maxjezy> mm..
<R4v3n> trodde först de va permissions på katalogerna på min nas som strula
<R4v3n> men icke sa nicke...
<R4v3n> maxjezy: ngt förslag va de kan va? den verkar ju hitta torrent filen men progressar den inte..
<R4v3n> sjukt segt
<R4v3n> ubuntu 12.04 transmission-daemon 2.51
<R4v3n> Jun 13 17:59:56 htpc1 transmission-daemon[15960]: Found new .torrent file "Oz.the.Great.and.Powerful.2013.720p.BluRay.x264-SPARKS.torrent" in watchdir "/home/mint/Downloads/watching" (watch.c:92)
<R4v3n> maxjezy: kolla denna.. drar om demonen nu
<maxjezy> nej, jag kör utorrent så ja kan inte ens titta efter
<maxjezy> i utorrent funkar det som så, ja klickar bara på en torrent i webläsaren
<R4v3n> utorrent under *nix?
<maxjezy> så startar den automatiskt i utorrent
<maxjezy> utan frågor från varken webläsaren eller utorrent
<maxjezy> har bockat i i chromium att alltid öppna dessa filer
<R4v3n> utorrent server?
<maxjezy> och i utorrent. att inte visa info om torrent.
<maxjezy> nej, ja kör windows 8
<maxjezy> men, om du kör samma inställning som jag i chrome
<maxjezy> så borde din transmission också starta automatiskt om du har det inställt där
<maxjezy> och inte fråga något, bara börja ladda
<maxjezy> annars gillar jag Deluge mer i linux
<R4v3n> dem är så bloated
<R4v3n> har lite svårt för pizza extra allt
<maxjezy> deluge eller windöws?
<maxjezy> pizza, mmm...
<R4v3n> deluge
<maxjezy> jaha
<maxjezy> jag gillar ju windows så :=)
<R4v3n> -_-
<R4v3n> ...
#ubuntu-se 2013-06-14
<andol> morgens
<Barre> morrn
 * Barre bråkar lite med smokeping :|
<andol> Vem vinner?
<andol> Men framförallt, vem hejjar vi på? :)
<Barre> du skall givetvis hejja på mig...
<Barre> just nu leder smokepnig, en av slavens grafer populeras inte med data, har precis slagit på debug på slaven, den ser ok ut: Sent data to Server. Server said OK
<Barre> nu (eller när jag får tid) får jag lov att debugga servern..
 * andol pekar på masterns /var/log/smokeping_error.log
<andol> Givet att du har någon form utav gruppering/hierarki (såsom i min Targets) så kan du manuellt behöva skapa kataloger under /var/lib/smokeping/__cgi/
<andol> Hursom, ifall det är det som är felet så skriks det rätt tydligt om det i sagda logfil.
 * Barre har ingen /var/log/smokeping_error.log
<Barre> hittade det. ~slave1.rrd ägdes av root och inte smokeping
<Dynamit> Barre: Då körde du som root då?
<andol> Barre gör aldrig fel, så för honom är det okej att köra som root.
<Barre> njea... jag startade förmodligen (felaktigt) tjänsten som root vid ett annat felsökningstillfälle och stannade den med en gång. uppenbarligen hann slaven skicka in resultat under den korta perioden för två av sina Targets
<Dynamit> Var mer en fråga eftersom ägaren vart root
<Dynamit> andol: jag kör mycket som root nu eftersom jag kör kali Linux så jag vet hur det är att man måste "tänka" på att man kör som root :P
 * Barre stal andols external-menu med stolthet
<andol> Bitte
<christoffer> Någon här inne som konfigurerat upp Apache2 en drös gånger och har koll på prefork/mpm-worker skillnaderna?
<christoffer> har bara använt PHP tidigare och då har alltid prefork varit enda alternativet
<christoffer> så inte funderat så mycket på det förut
<Barre> andol: så bidde det http://rre.nu/cgi-bin/smokeping.cgi
<andol> Nice!
<andol> Barre: Tycker dock att en del utav tidsvärdena ser lite märkliga ut. Bor inte rre.nu nästan granne med många utav webtjänsterna?
<Dynamit> http://developmentboards.blogspot.se/2013/05/water-cooled-raspberry-pi-computer.html snacka om att man kan överklocka då haha
<UkuleleSolen> God förmiddag i stugan!
<Barre> andol: jo, men den är SJUKT långsam, jag hhar inte optimerat/tunat någoting, förutom YOURLS vilket du kan se här :) http://rre.nu/cgi-bin/smokeping.cgi?displaymode=n;start=2013-06-13%2005:21;end=now;target=SERVICES.WEB.YOURLS
<Barre> andol: gissa när jag fixade den :P
<UkuleleSolen> Nån som kan tipsa om en musikspelare som kan scanna musik på nätverket? (LAN)
<UkuleleSolen> De spelare jag testat hittills vill bara kännas vid lokalt lagrad musik
<andol> Barre: Ah, sedärja.
<Dynamit> UkuleleSolen: programmera något eget vet jag
<UkuleleSolen> Dynamit: Hade ju varit bra mycket enklare om dylikt redan fanns :)
<MarkusDBX> UkuleleSolen: du kan ju alltid bara mounta "nätverket" lokalt. T.ex. över nfs, eller sshfs.
<MarkusDBX> Linux känner ingen större skillnad på en mountad nfs katalog och en lokal katalog.
<MarkusDBX> Linux= menar, musikspelar program
<MarkusDBX> UkuleleSolen: jag kör själv sshfs för musikspelning, fungerar oavsett var jag är. Utomlands, i skogen med 3g, eller på tunnelbanan. =)
<Dynamit> MarkusDBX: Unix funkar mer eller mindre på samma sätt så det du säger gäller säkerligen för Unix också :P
<UkuleleSolen> MarkusDBX: Å, en workaround, det gillar jag! Kan inte minnas att jag monterat en nätverks-mapp tidigare. Hur låter det sig göras?
<MarkusDBX> UkuleleSolen: finns massor av guider. sshfs är "filesystem over ssh", jag gillar den varianten, då den är oerhört flexibel.
<MarkusDBX> nfs, är "network file system" och är mycket snabbare, men funkar bäst på lan. Det brukar bugga/bråka mycket om man är ute och far med 3G osv.
<andol> Riktigt skoj blir sshfs när man kombinerar det med autofs
<UkuleleSolen> Det ska jag kolla upp
<MarkusDBX> andol: berätta mer. Jag är stor användare av sshfs.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Bekant med autofs?
<MarkusDBX> nej
<andol> MarkusDBX: Lite kortfattat så definierar du vad som ska kunna monteras var, men själva monteringen görs inte förrän någon faktiskt försöker komma åt själva monteringspunkten.
<andol> Sen kan man även ställa in att det ska avmonteras efter en viss tid, given att inget håller monteringspunkten, etc.
<MarkusDBX> ah.. fräsigt. Just nu har jag mass genvägar för mina sshfs mounts i bash. Skriver typ "sshfs_musik" i terminalen. Du menar att jag kan skita i det!!! =)
<andol> Riktigt smidigt när man sitter på en laptop där man kanske inte riktigt kan ha en permanent monteringen, men ändå smidigt vill kunna komma åt den vid behva.
<MarkusDBX> andol: <3 !!
<MarkusDBX> andol: det där låter helt underbart.
<andol> En googling på nyckelorden sshfs och autofs ger en del guider, och sen får man väl själv göra en bedömning exakt hur man vill ha det, vilka flaggor (kring cachning, etc) som passar en, etc
<MarkusDBX> absolut
<MarkusDBX> redan utan autofs är ju sshfs underbart. Så detta blir mycket najs
<MarkusDBX> jag kör typ sshfs och ssh tunnlar till allt. Tjänster som dropbox och eller vpn-tunnlar bleknar ordentligt i jämförelse.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Njae, tjänster som Dropbox löser väl i och för sig även ett litet annat problem? Just att faktiskt ha datan lokalt, men samtidigt få den smitidgt synkad, kan ju vara värt en del det med...
<andol> Till exempel så har har jag min flac-samling i Dropbox, vilket klart underlättar uppspelning jämfört med sshfs ifall man sitter på dålig/obefintlig uppkoppling med sin laptop.
<MarkusDBX> jodå, det är en annan grej. Det är sant. Kör rsync och git också. (för att lösa det)
<MarkusDBX> andol: absolut. Det låter vettigt.
<andol> Jo, mycket git här med, för filtyper där det är smidigt.
<MarkusDBX> andol: kollade autofs, najs att man kan automounta nfs också. Funtar på att göra att script försöker pinga min nfs share (se om jag är på kontoret), sen automounta. Snabbare än sshfs om man ändå är lokalt.
<MarkusDBX> andol: har du kört autofs på laptop någon längre tid? Några dumheter (gotchas?) man ska tänka på
<Barre> själv kör jag owncloud för att slippa dropbox
<andol> MarkusDBX: Noterat att webbläsare verkar vara dålig på att släppa en katalogmappning, så har man väl sparat en fil i en monteringspunkter tenderar den inte att bli avmonterad så länge webbläsaren är igång.
<MarkusDBX> Barre: egenhostad lösning?
<MarkusDBX> andol: är det nån cache/bookmark katalog du mountat för webbläsaren?
<andol> Snarare "Spara fil som..."
<MarkusDBX> ah ok. Skumt.
<MarkusDBX> vilken webbläsare?
<Barre> MarkusDBX: mmm
<andol> Opera
<MarkusDBX> Barre: fördelar med owncloud, mot att bara köra lite rsync och sshfs? Smidigare installation kan jag tänka mig, nåt mer?
 * Barre kör firefox och egen-hostad sync-server
<MarkusDBX> andol: ah ok, kör inte den. Men bra att du sa att sånt kan vara problem, värdefullt. Stort tack!
<MarkusDBX> Hela sverige är övervakade av NSA utom Barre (nästan) =)
<Barre> MarkusDBX: web-interface, ldap-backend, multi-user. smart-links, calender, contacts
<andol> MarkusDBX: Ähh, det är lugnt, finns en bakdörr in i Barres servermiljö, så de håller koll även på honom.
<Barre> owncloud är LÅNGT ifrån perfekt, inte heller helt buggfri men endå tilräckligt bra för mina behov
<MarkusDBX> Barre: ah, förstår, du har lite mer saker att synca än bara lite filer. Vettigt.
<MarkusDBX> Barre: stämmer det andol säger om bakdörr? =)
<Barre> MarkusDBX: och... client för linux, windows, osx, android, iOS..
<Barre> MarkusDBX: självklart finns det bakdörrar, jag litar inte på någon, speciellt nte andol  :P
<MarkusDBX> hmm om man är väldigt paranoid. En mycket obskyr port-knocking borde väl inte kunna ha bakdörrar?
 * Barre är inte helt allvarlig
<MarkusDBX> förstår att säkerligen har nsa nåt super-login även om jag satt upp sshd med 4096 key.
<Barre> är man mycket paranoid så är man inte på nätat, punk! ;P
<MarkusDBX> nä klart, och man skriver inte så här på irc.
 * MarkusDBX inte så paranoid mao
<andol> Alternativt ifall man är lagom paranoid så kan man välja att ha väl valda delar skilt från nätverk...
<andol> (Typ väl valda signerings-ceritifikat, etc)
<Barre> absolut
 * Barre flyttar på sina signerings-ceritifikat  ;)
<Coffe> ipx/spx ftw :P
<Coffe> Barre:  jag kör oxå egen syncserver som bara tillåter anslutningar localt.. så jag måste gära en ssh tunnel innan sync
<Barre> Coffe: smart, jag orkar dock inte med det :P
<Barre> skulle vara så frustrerande om jag bookmarkat några sidor för senare läsning och dett gjordes på arbetsdatorn och jag glömmer den på jobbet så kan jag inte läsa dette på hammadatorn jue (eftersom jag inte får installra putty på en av mina datorer)..
<Coffe> får ? stackare
<Coffe> jag har chrome live sync .. men på den läser jag bara .. inga konton där .
<Coffe> någon här som lekt med ip-sec ipv6 ?
<Barre> mmm.. de e synd om mig, stundtals ialla fall
<Barre> ehh.. har nästa version kodnamn Saucy Salamander... Ubuntu SS.. for real?
<maxjezy> Barre, inte brukar man väl förkorta och kalla det så
<maxjezy> Ubuntu GG tex? näe..
<maxjezy> antingen hela kodnamnet eller siffror eller valfritt skällsord men inte SS.
<Barre> nej... det har du rätt i.. jag behöver kaffe helt enkelt
<Philip5> Barre: säger du fel?! vafalls?!?!
<Philip5> trodde du var ofelbar
<Philip5> du kraschade hela min världsbild
<Barre> Philip5: sorry... Ingen är perfekt, hade jag tillexempel varit lite ödmjuk då hade hag varit felfri
<Philip5> Barre: nä nu när inte ens du är perfekt och jag inte har någon att se upp till så blir jag alldeles förvirrad
<Barre> stackare
<Philip5> kanske slutar i sådan identitetskris som maxjezy har som nu gått över till win8 från linux
<Philip5> tappar kompassen liksom
<Dynamit> Vad i Philip5 svär du i kanalen
<maxjezy> Philip5 ett operativsystem är bara ett sätt att få program att fungera osv
<maxjezy> och ett operativsystem som windows kan vara värd åt kubuntu
<maxjezy> jag behöver en stabil grund
<maxjezy> installerade lite linux igår med wine
<maxjezy> tyvärr funka det inte utan grafiken bugga, den ladda bara in mus och bakgrundsbild
<maxjezy> sen hängde det sig som vanligt
<Philip5> maxjezy: nej operativsystem är religion
<maxjezy> ubuntuianity
<maxjezy> men de kan stämma, vissa säger ju att www är 666 och 666 är jävulen och jävulen är typ sista bossen
<Philip5> och en del säger att sista bossen är bill gates
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: ifall du undrar hur det hänger ihop med demonerna... hoppa fram ca 1 min: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvYQh5xwO4I
<Philip5> star wars, smufer och pokemon... alla är demoner
<maxjezy> jo, ingen nyhet för mig
<maxjezy> ungarna är ju besatta av detta
<Philip5> domedagen är nära och bara linux kan frälsa oss
<maxjezy> näe, ja tror 666 förklär sig
<maxjezy> l+i+n+u*x = 666
<Philip5> maxjezy: nä det är bill gates... det är fakta! http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/blgates2.htm
<Philip5> även hans namn i ascii-kodvärden blir 666
<maxjezy> Philip5 såg du inte min uträkning
<maxjezy> den blir ju också 666
<maxjezy> därför linus valde linux istället för linus.
<maxjezy> en varg i fårakläder!
<coobra> ghah
<coobra> hur får man årdning på åöä
<Philip5> jag ser iaf ditt åäö rätt
<coobra> ja ser som furkanter :(
<Philip5> jag ser dem som de ska
<maxjezy> här ser det bra ut
<maxjezy> men ja kör ju mIRC
<Fenb> vad är det helst ska välja open source eller pritotory driver?
<David-A> nyss på tv "K special: Salman Rushdi och fatwan" SVT2 20:00-20:55 (repris lör,sön,tis)
<Fenb> vad är skillnaden att använda priotory än open source?
<Fenb> håller på funderar ifall jag ska ta nvidia's eller naouveo någonting :)
<Philip5> skillnaden är att ena är per defintion är öppen och den andra är inte det
<Philip5> sedan beror det ju på hur det är skrivet
<Philip5> om det är bra eller sämre
<Fenb> har svårt att välja mig något
<Philip5> nvidias egna är snabbare och har mer stöd för grejs men är inte öppna
<Philip5> och de andra är tvärt om
<Fenb> vad är det positiva att ha open source?
<Philip5> Fenb: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%96ppen_k%C3%A4llkod
<Fenb> håller på att bygga upp mitt "system" så jag vill vara säker :)
<David-A> Fenb: alternativen öpen källkod o proprietärt finns för kontorsprogram o spel o allt möjligt, men jag antar att du frågar om grafikdrivrutiner
<Fenb> David-A: precis :)
<Fenb> men måste använda bumblebee för min hybrid grafikkort i guess?
<David-A> Fenb: då beror det på vilket grafikkort, men jag "antar" att du har nvidia (eftersom du skrev det). jag har inte nvidia längre, men för många år sedan brukade de proprietära vara bättre. (alltså, jag vet inte)
<Fenb> jag är ingen programmerar precis, men är öppen källkod altantivet nåt för mig?
<Philip5> det är ju mer en ideologisk fråga kanske
<Philip5> vill du ha något som är bättre men som du inte kan ha rätt att ändra hur du vill eller något som i det här fallet är lite sämre men som du kan ändra koden i och sprida hur du vill inom den öppna licensen
<Fenb> nvidia låter då bästa valet för mig :)
<David-A> Fenb: om du bara är interesserad av bästa prestanda och inte har några ideologiska betänkligheter, prova båda, kör lite grafikintensiva program, och se vad som funkar bäst
<Fenb> just nu vill jag bara få mitt system att fungera, sen kan jag ta intressera mig för annat ;D
<David-A> Fenb: kör du linux just nu, eller har du inte installerat än?
<Fenb> sitter med arch
<Fenb> David-A: Sa du något?
<David-A> Fenb: nä, tyst som en mus
<hexabit> Tyckte också att jag hörde något......
<Fenb> haha, är det läge med att ha nvidia bara för laptop med hybrid grafikkort eller ska man forfarande använda bumblebee?
<Fenb> okej, hittade en artikel på arch hemsida om precis hur jag ska fixa min dator för just de märket :D
<rosemari> hej! Jag har ett litet problem här! Har haft det rätt länge. Detta är inte min dator jag sitter på. Det är en Emachines 64-bitars och själva nätverkskortet är hur segt som helst. Förstår inte varför. En äldre bärbar dator som jag har är mycket snabbare än denna. Trots att jag har ubuntu linux på denna och Windows 7 på den andra.
<rosemari> Emachines E625 heter datorn.
<rosemari> ingen som visste? :)
<maxjezy> rosemari du kanske ska testa tvärtom, linux på den och windows på denna.
<maxjezy> antagligen är hårdvarustödet inte det bästa.
<maxjezy> om du inte vill meka.
<peyam> Android is awesome
<b4n3m4n> It's the future..
#ubuntu-se 2013-06-15
<Barre> andol: lite tuning i morse, ser lite bättre ut nu va? http://rre.nu/cgi-bin/smokeping.cgi?displaymode=n;start=2013-06-14%2010:23;end=now;target=SERVICES.WEB.ownCloud
<Barre> s/morse/förmiddags/
<andol> Barre: Vad var det som tunades då, webbservern eller smokeping? :P
<Barre> andol: nä... pillade lite i rrd-filen ;P
<Barre> andol: jag fixade/städade lite på webservernn
<andol> Alltid trevligt när man sen får det så svart på vitt, så att säga...
 * Barre älskar grafer
<andol> Bortsett från när fel personer tittar på dem, missförstår dem, och börjar förhöra sig kring ifall något är trasigt.
<andol> ...vilket förstås är en helt hypotetisk situation helt tagen ur luften :-)
<Barre> hahah
<Barre> andol: gargamel fortfarande ~200ms average, beror främst på två saker 1) samtliga jaca-script ligger överst i html-koden. 2) mycket extern data som hämtas
<Barre> men grafen har mycket mindre "rök" nu
<Barre> andol: http://rre.nu/cgi-bin/smokeping.cgi?displaymode=n;start=2013-06-14%2010:29;end=now;target=SERVICES.WEB.Gargamel
<Barre> s/jace/java/
<Dynamit> Vilka är korkade nog att köra på WEP nu förtiden?
<Barre> o/
<andol> Dynamit: s/korkade/ovetande/
<Dynamit> andol: nej man är nog korkad när man kör WEP ovetande kan man fasiken inte vara då har man missat minst de senaste 10åren eller så
<Dynamit> WEP =Tack för nyckeln inom 30sek. så länge det är någorlunda bra mottagning, vid riktig dålig så kan det ju ta typ 2min. innan man har nyckeln på ett WEP skyddat nätverk
<andol> Dynamit: Ifall vi plockar fem slumpmässiga personer på gatan, hur många tror du kan kan tala om skillnaden på WEP och WPA? Att folk i huvudsak kör WPA(2) nuförtiden gissar jag att snarare har att göra med att trådlös nätverksutrustning kommer med det som default, samt i viss mån att väl vald släktning talat om det för dem.
<Barre> jag har en device som kör wep, jag ser inget problem med det. Faktum är att jag funderar på att stänga av wep och köra helt öppet tills jag byter ut den.
<Barre> jag menar, wep och helt öppet är i princip samma sak jue
<andol> Barre: Njae, ligger väl en viss skillnad i att wep (kontra öppet) sänder en tydligare signal att det rör sig om ett privat nätverk som man inte vill att andra ska använda?
<Dynamit> Ba jag råkar ha WEP hemma men den används knappt inget och är väldigt lås det är pga. mitt DS bara klarar WEP
<Dynamit> Barre ska det stå inte Ba
<andol> Dynamit: Förövrigt så har inte min invändning något att göra med WEPs tekniska egenskaper, utan snarare att det går alldeles utmärkt att vara okunnig om skillnaden mellan WEP och WPA utan att för den sakens skull vara korkad.
<Dynamit> ursäkta att det tar lite tid att svara men anslutningen är inte jätte stabil så ibland tar det tid innan den svarar
<Barre> andol: det förstås, men om någon skulle ansluta sig till det wep-nätet (eller öppna) så skulle de inte se något annat än en point2pint ssh-tunnel mellan två devices. that's it, två ip-adresser och två devices. de skulle (förmodligen) inte komma någonstns eller se någon okrypterad traffik. känns som jag slösar cpu-cyklar på att köra wep
<andol> Barre: Nej, men kan de ta sig vidare ut på Internet, och gästsurfa så att säga? (Något som ju både kan vara en bugg alt en feature, beroende på vad man prioriterar.)
<Dynamit> haha WEP + knäckt lösenord + Openwrt på en router som Crackern har = fri surf och kan göra vad den personen vill
<Dynamit> eftersom den som har crackat nätverket kan ju köra kryptering för då ser ägarna möjligtvis att det sker en anslutning som de int vill det är ungefär det de kan göra, utan att stänga av trådlösa nätverket eller byta lösenord samt kryptering.
<Barre> andol: nope, det går inte, ingen routing what so ever. Jag håller dock på att avveckla denna "lösning" (jag gillar inte att stänga av och avveckla elektronik som faktiskt fungerar), men det är dags nu att begrava detta.
<Dynamit> Barre: Hur menar du nu?
<andol> Barre: Ah
<Dynamit> Trådlösa nätverken jasg hittar är tillräckligt smarta för att inte ha WPS igång men antagligen är det standard i mjukvaran de har
<Barre> Dynamit: jag har en gammal (och då menar jag sjuuuukt gammal) IBM-laptop som jag använder för att logga temp/fukt. Jag har bara ett gammalt PCMCIA-kort (klarar bara WEP). Den ansluter till ett dedikerat trådlöst nät och SSA:ar till min server för att skicka loggresultat. skall ersättas med en PI :)
<Dynamit> ok
<Dynamit> jo den kan ju vara på tiden då ;)
<Barre> i.o.f.s. kan det vra korkat att köra så gammal utrustning, men det är inte korkat att köra wep eftersom jag inte har några allternativ (jo, jag kan köra WPA, men det går så sjuuuuuukt långsamt då)
<Barre> och känns rätt redundant
<Dynamit> WPA är fasiken bättre än WEP men det är nästan lika illa det
<gaisten> nån som använder integrity.st's openvpn här?
<X-Sleepy-X> :o
<X-Sleepy-X> vad få personer det var här nu
<X-Sleepy-X> har alla gått in i ##windows eller vad har hänt?
<maxjezy> X-Sleepy-X, jeah, windows 8!!!
<X-Sleepy-X> :)
<coobra> hehe
<coobra> :D
<X-Sleepy-X> eller är det så att problemen har minskat så pass mycket att denna typ av supporttjänst är på väg att dö ut?
<X-Sleepy-X> :P
<maxjezy> näe, det skapades en hemlig kanal dit folk blev invitade
<maxjezy> lite som en hemlig sekt där de sitter och läser i loggarna och diskuterar denna kanalens tokar
<maxjezy> regeln för att bli invited är att man behöver 2 rekommendationer, dricka blod och sen måste man även lova att aldrig mer beblanda sig i denna kanalen
<X-Sleepy-X> maxjezy: hehe
<andol> X-Sleepy-X: Nej, nej. Det är lördagkväll, så vi är alla upptagna med att låtsas att vi har ett liv :)
<maxjezy> andol, du glömde logga ut!
<maxjezy> tror kanalen minskat för tjejerna gett sig av
<maxjezy> 30 % idla här för brudarna
<X-Sleepy-X> Så resten som är kvar är här för männen?
<maxjezy> ja tror vi som är kvar har irc i generna
<MarkusDBX> helt klart är man här för brudarna
<maxjezy> samma för mig innan ja träffa min brud
<maxjezy> hängde här non stop för att ragga
<maxjezy> lag^ du är väl tjej?
<maxjezy> har för mig du heter linda så det är ju lite tjejigt
<yarre> Finns det ingen tablet med hög upplösning som kan köra Ubuntu Touch?
<yarre> ja alltså bortsett från googles nexus som är extremt dyr :P
<maxjezy> vad kostar en nexus?
<maxjezy> shit vilken upplösning den har, näe..
<maxjezy> svårt att tro att någon annan platta har 2560x1660 upplösning
<maxjezy> kanske iplatt
<yarre> maxjezy, iPad har det ja, men det finns andra kinesplattor med 2560x1660 upplösning
<yarre> som kostar runt 2000kr
<Squarism> Philip5, spelade en match mot dig igår om du inte visste =D
<Philip5> Squarism: firstcross?
<Philip5> gick dåligt för mig
<Philip5> eller för oss
<Philip5> Squarism: lite trist att det är väldigt obalanserat nu med hur rankade spelare verkligen är
<realubot> Sa någon tjej?
 * realubot brudradar gav utslag.
<Squarism> Philip5, sorry.. jag, suprise, spela. =D
<Philip5> Squarism: hehe, så kan det blir
<Philip5> bli
<Squarism> Philip5, jo.. det är ju lite kaos med rankingen
<Philip5> Squarism: och 2v2 automatch tar fortfarande bra lång tid. 5-20 min är inte ovanligt
<Squarism> Ja, nästan som om de verkar ett medvetet val att sänka kvaliteten på det gamla inför släppet av det nya.
<Squarism> Philip5, jag har iafl beställt "Red Star" edition av 2'an. Är inte så hoppful dock.
<Squarism> på 2 öht malo
<Squarism> mao
<Philip5> ja det känns lite så. och tagit bort ignore-feature i chatten, inte kunna adda vänner i spelet utan bara ute i steam och en del annat knas
<Philip5> jag har inte ens tittat på CoH2 än mer en några screens
<Squarism> Philip5, ignore ska funka ändå på ngt sätt via steam
<Philip5> har inte fått till det iaf
<Philip5> snart börjar hockeyn och natten är räddad
<realubot> Philip5: Hockey mitt i sommaren? Isen kommer att smälta ...
<Philip5> de spelar "over there"
<Philip5> nhl-finalserie
#ubuntu-se 2013-06-16
<maxjezy> VADFAENNU!
<Philip5> måååååål!
<maxjezy> tycker det är skumt på svtplay
<maxjezy> KSPECIAL har en dokumentär om salman rushdie
<maxjezy> men de har målat över S i namnet, så det blir al-man-rush-die
<maxjezy> sen har de även suddat över titeln på boken
<maxjezy> satanic verses
<maxjezy> eller det kanske inte är svt, hittar inte bilden någon annanstans dock
<Philip5> maxjezy: är det lite så här du jobbar? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fGmCBnD-D0
<maxjezy> helt klart något skumt med gubben, han är as-ful men hänger med en as-snygg tjej på bilder på google
<maxjezy> Philip5. grymt.
<Philip5> han var ju gift med modellen padma lakshmi så det funkar att vara känd antar jag
<maxjezy> han är antagligen satanist och äter barn
<maxjezy> ser ut som satan själv
<maxjezy> eller han i borat filmen
<maxjezy> han verkar ganska lik våran lars
<maxjezy> konstnären
<maxjezy> försöker reta upp muslimer
<maxjezy> när muslimerna är arga får han publicitet och blir känd
<maxjezy> antagligen har han betalat för att bli hotad den där gubben
<maxjezy> låtsas hålla sig gömd i 23 år och nu betalar svenska radiotjänst kunder honom för att bli blåsta
<Screedo> God morgon
<Barre> andol: vet du om det är möjligt att enbart nyttja slavarna för en check och INTE checka från mastern i smokeping?
<fr33r1d3> morrn..
<Barre> morsning
<coobra> heya
<andol> Barre: Ingen aning, har funderat lite grann på det själv, men inte såpass att jag faktiskt tagit reda på det.
<andol> Barre: Berätta gärna för mig ifall du kommer fram till något :-)
<Barre> andol: mm... jobbigt, ska jag behöva jobba alltså.... :)
<andol> Barre: Jupp :P
<Barre> andol: nomasterpoll=yes i target specification
<andol> Barre: Sedärja, tackar
 * andol prövar
 * Barre åsså
<Barre> fungerar
<andol> Jupp, jupp
<Barre> jag gillar ju INTE hur de valt att namnge den parametern... default är 'nomasterpoll=no'   en dubbelnegation, det är så dumt. Bättre vore default 'masterpoll=yes' och sätta 'masterpoll=no' om man vill ta bort det.. tekniker, jag säger då det
<andol> Jo, kände lite detsamma
<andol> Rent personligen är jag i och för sig inte helt oäven till att använda dubbelnegationer, men just konfiguration vill man ju gärna ställa lite högre krav på...
<Barre> dubbelnegationer i manualer/config-filer ger för stort utrymme för missuppfattning (läser rätt mycket manualer som översatts från japanska->engelska och är så full med dubbelnegationer att vi ibland måste sätta oss ett gäng och diskutera om vad som menas. Skall man välja YES eller NO för att spara? förklaringstexten innhåller tre/fyra dubbelnegationers så man blir helt vilsen :S
<realubot> God middag.
<andol> Barre: Japaner är värre än norrlänningar alltså? :) Alternativt är problemet något som även orsakas utav själva översättningen?
<Barre> andol: jjag gissar på översättningsproblem
<coffe> fel på google translate ? :P
<maxjezy> vad är 72% av 29
<maxjezy> jag är så dålig på svensk matte så uppskattar hjälp om någon vill.
<Spookan> Är det olika matte från land till land? Det visste jag inte.
<andol> maxjezy: Du tycker alltså att det är lättare att fråga i kanalen, än att slå in talen på en miniräknare?
<coffe> https://www.google.se/#output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=29*.078&oq=29*.078&gs_l=hp.3..0i19j0i13i30i19j0i13i5i30i19l2.1694.8586.0.11177.9.8.1.0.0.0.174.1114.0j8.8.0...0.0...1c.1.17.psy-ab.eXqe0XVGPMQ&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.47883778,d.bGE&fp=4ff5c8058f3090ec&biw=1180&bih=1076
<Fenb> vad passar bäst openjdk 6 eller 7?
<Spookan> coffe: Hm, blir det verkligen så?
<Spookan> Jag vill ha det till 20,88.
<maxjezy> andol, om vi använder maskiner och robotar till allt kommer bara människan förslappas och känna sig onödig
<maxjezy> tack
<andol> maxjezy: Hur blir du mindre förslappad utav att fråga någon annan jämfört med att fråga en maskn?
<coffe> Spookan,  det blev en 0 fel .. så helt rätt av dig
<maxjezy> andol, jag är inte egoistisk
<maxjezy> nu satte jag fler i arbete, hjärnorna aktiverades på nytt hos fler än bara mig
 * andol blev mest irriterad
<maxjezy> andol, how come?
<Fenb> when you use a non-reparenting window manager set _JAVA_AWT_WM_NONREPARENTING=1 in /etc/profile.d/jre.sh jag har openbox behöver ändra det?
<realubot> Hallå lågstatussysadmins!
<coobra> huh
<maxjezy> realubot, du är för rolig.
<maxjezy> jag garvade så jag lämnade spår i kalsongerna
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är så det är.
<realubot> Den enda tröst jag kan ge är att du definitivt inte var ensam om att göra det.
<maxjezy> realubot, haha, tur att de endå va ganska skitiga.
<realubot> maxjezy: Om jag säger att Miley Cyrus är fulsnygg. Vad säger du då?
<Screedo> realubot att Robin är likaså. :)
<realubot> Screedo: Det har du rätt i. Särskilt den tecknade Robin Hood.
<Screedo> lol
 * Screedo sitter och kollarin bilstereo... Man blir sugen på en 7" pekskärm osv. :P
<Screedo> kollar in*
<Screedo> men det kostar ~6000:-
<realubot> Nordeaschefs analytiker spår 10 år utan ekonomisk tillväxt i eurozonen.
<realubot> Nordeaschefs analytiker. Vad säger ni om den särskrivningen? Erkänn att det inte är varje dag ni ser den varianten.
<realubot> Screedo: Du har inte råd med en bilstereo. Köp konservburkar så du har en buffert när krisen slår till med full kraft.
<Screedo> lol
<realubot> maxjezy: Letar du efter rena kalsonger eller vad håller du på meD?
<Screedo> Det hela började med att jag började titta på gps till bilen.
<Screedo> slutade med att jag kollade in denna. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsJhpgto6eE
<realubot> Screedo: Jag hinner inte titta nu.
<slacko27874> tja allihopa :D
<maxjezy> vem var det som postade lindsey stirling i kanalen för ett par månader sedan?
<maxjezy> crystalize
<Fenb> vad är malicious commands?
<andol> Fenb: Beror förstås lite på kontext, men gissningsvis rör det sig om kommandon som någon föreslår dig att köra, fast som egentligen är skadliga.
<Fenb> som optdepends= ?
<andol> Fenb: Återigen, kontext...
<Fenb> PKGBUILD och .install handlar det om i wikin iaf
<Fenb> säger också att PKGBUILD är Bash script
<Philip5> det är arch-specifikt
<Fenb> jo, fast bash används ju väll av alla linux distros?
<Philip5> jo men optdepends
<Philip5> och pkgbuild
<Fenb> jo, men det är kommandon jag undrar över själva "malicious commands"
<andol> Fenb: Återigen, kontext. Är det någon forumpost, wiki-sida, etc som fått dig att börja undra?
<Fenb> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/AUR#Build_the_package
<Fenb> se i själva röda området
<andol> Fenb: Det där säger ju bara att du kan vilja dubbelkolla vad byggskripten gör.
<Philip5> det betyder att man ska se upp så inte ett script för paketbygge innehåller för systemet farliga kommandon
<andol> Fenb: Hur noga man vill dubbelkolla beror förstås på varifrån man fått byggskripten.
<Fenb> AUR
<andol> Om jag läser wiki-sidan rätt så låter det lite som att vem som helst kan ladda upp byggskript dit?
<Philip5> andol: istort sätt
<Philip5> tror det räcker att ha ett konto som användare i aur så
<Fenb> såhär ser det ut i en PKGBUILD, fast detta är exempel http://ix.io/66p
<Fenb> och .install http://ix.io/66o
<Philip5> exakt och det innehåller ju kommandon som körs på din burk
<Fenb> som dom påpekar att man ska kolla igenom, men jag vet inte precis om sånna "malicious commands"
<Philip5> är man elaksinnad kan man smyga in vad som helst där som kan göra dåliga saker med din dator
<Philip5> alltså bör man läsa skriptet för att se att det inte innehåller något som är elakt
<Philip5> och för att veta vad som är elakt kanske man behöver förstå vad skriptet gör
<andol> Fenb: Ifall du inte känner dig bekväm med att läsa byggskripten kanske du inte ska använda dig utav AUR?
 * andol önskar i och för sig även att folk inte litetade på godtyckliga PPA:n hursom heller.
<Fenb> jag kan använda ABS, men jag tror också att man behöver PKGBUILD
<Fenb> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_Build_System
<Fenb> ":(){:|:&};:"
<Fenb> http://www.linuxandlife.com/2011/08/beware-of-dangerous-commands-when-using.html så säger nåt om shell script som PKGBUILD är typ
<peyam> hej
<peyam> va sjuk jag e
<peyam> hittade en dator i sorummet
<peyam> p
<peyam> funkar utmärkt
<peyam> fast inge batteri
<peyam> kör xubuntu på den
<Fenb> hehe hittade detta http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Malicious_Linux_Commands
<realubot> http://www.prisjakt.nu/pryl/dator/3875_ubuntu_dator_med_intel_haswell
#ubuntu-se 2014-06-09
<Coffe> Tjo.  någon här som lekt mycket med video ?  skaffat mig en gopro kamera och filmerna blir vädligt stora ..  letar tips å råd hur göra de mindre tunga.  dom som lägger upp film för nertankning får in en hel film på ca 1.4gb  min 7min film är på 1.7.
<larsemil> avconv ?
<Coffe> har googlat utan hitta några rikgit bra ledtrådar om hur få ner den vettigt i storlek . de flesta trådar pratar om andra program.
<Coffe> Ville kolla runt lite innan jag bråkar med annat.. anv redan aavconv för att byta ut ljudspåret på filmen
<andol> Coffe: Eventuellt får du bättre sökträffar på ffmpeg, vilket torde köra med nästan samma flaggor som avconv.
<Coffe> andol:  jag har testat detta med.
<larsemil> Coffe: men vad är problemet med att en film är 1.6GiB
<larsemil> GB
<Coffe> Inte dsirekt lätt dela med sig.. å den var 7 min .. har ca 2h film från dagens mc åka.
<larsemil> youtube? hur hög upplösning är den? komprimera ner till 1080, inte mer. Och sen delar du på youtube eller vimeo.
<larsemil> Jag avskyr om det inte finns 720p eller högre.
<Coffe> jag får labba vidare.
<einand> Vart så skönt väder i flera dagar, så kommer sådant här pissväder
<coolbot95> Skönt? Kvavt, klibbigt, jävligt.
<realubot> "
<realubot> En dator har för första gången klarat det legendariska Turingtestet. Maskinen duperade ett antal personer att tro den var en 13-årig ukrainsk pojke. Händelsen beskrivs som en milstolpe när det gäller artificiell intelligens.
<realubot> "
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/vetenskap/superdator-klarade-turingtestet-for-forsta-gangen/
<realubot> Någon som har tips på en bra VPN för att titta på fotbolllsvm i HD-kvalité från UK?
<realubot> Jag behöver brittisk IP och en tjänst som har tillräcklig bandbredd för HDTV.
<David-A> nu på tv "Konspiration 58" SVT1 20:00-20:30. doku om fotbollsmatchen som var en bluff (repris)
<itmannen> Jag nyttjar Xchat2 för detta. Min fundering är vad det innebär när användarnamn som finns i listan är nedgråade?
<David-A> itmannen: jag tror det är att de är inaktiva, har ett "away"-meddelande
<itmannen> Ok. Men ändå online?
<peyam> HEj
<itmannen> Men alla andra då som finns i lista men inte skriver något. Borde inte dom också bli "grå"
<peyam> Verkligen
<peyam> de borde hängas
<itmannen> Nu var det inte så jag menade
<peyam> jaha
<peyam> jag trodde du mena sånt
<itmannen> Nix
<itmannen> Men det stämmer nog det David-A skrev
<itmannen> Det verkar mest logiskt
<David-A> itmannen: jag tror inte jag blir inaktiv bara genom att vara inaktiv, utan jag måste aktivt trycka på en knapp som markerar mej som inaktiv
<itmannen> Och jag som har en bouncer lär väl aldrig bli gråad. Eller?
<itmannen> Aha
<David-A> itmannen: men det kan bero på vad man har för klient, om den tar tid o räknar ut om man är inaktiv el har en webkamera som ser att man sover el är borta.
<itmannen> GÃ¥r det att koppla en webcam till Xchat?
<peyam> David-A, hej söttis
<itmannen> Hm. Nä jag blir aldrig gråad. Och lär väl alltid stå som närvarande skulle jag tro
<peyam> VEm har saknat mig här?
<David-A> itmannen: inte direkt tror jag. inte min version av xchat. men i princip kan du ha en daemon som kollar om du är vaken o ett script som klickar på rätt knapp i xchat
<itmannen> Troligen ingen
<peyam> alla irc client är tråkiga
<David-A> peyam: jo, klart vi saknat dej!
<itmannen> Vem vill ha roligt
<peyam> yeeey
<peyam> Jag vill ha roligt
<David-A> peyam: jag har glömt vad det var jag skulle säja dej
<itmannen> Vad anväder du för klient då
<peyam> hag kör xchat
<peyam> men den e tråkig
<itmannen> Spela roll. Det är ju bara för att skriv
<itmannen> peyam< Hur skulle en roligt se ut då?
<peyam> nice typ
<peyam> flashigt
<itmannen> Tämligen onödigt med tanke på vad den är till för
<itmannen> Nä gott folk. Nu får det vara nog med detta.
<David-A> peyam: du kan ändra färger i xchat. har du svart bakgrund? har du olika färger på olika användare?
<peyam> nää
<David-A> peyam: ja, då ser det nog tråkigt ut
<peyam> aa det gör det
<peyam> men jag bryr mig itne så mkt. Ala linux distro e fula förutom pear os och elementary men eftersom de kör med gnome så är det värdelösa för mig
<David-A> peyam: kan du inte installera xfce i pear el elementary?
<peyam> jo  fast det blir inte lika fint
<peyam> jag menade utseendemässigt. annars xubuntu passar mig perfekt
<peyam> fast den e tråkig
<David-A> vad räknas som fint? http://customizemania.com/stcm/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/xfce-full-desktop.png ? http://new-iykslackers.blogspot.se/2012/04/upgrade-ke-xfce-48-di-slackware-1337.html ? http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2012/242/f/b/xfce_flat_blueish_by_kenharkey7-d5d0p18.png ?
<realubot> David-A: Har du sett Plötlisgt i Vinslöv då?
<realubot> David-A: Du som är dokumentärian.
<David-A> realubot: nej, inte vad jag minns. var den bra?
<David-A> a men titta, den finns i öppen arkiv...
#ubuntu-se 2014-06-10
<realubot> David-A: Bra vet jag inte. Men det är en klassiker.
<realubot> David-A: Fick en uppföljare. Plötsligt i Vinslöv igen.
<realubot> David-A: " Dokumentären har fått mer eller mindre kultstatus och DVD-utgåvan var 2009 SVTs bäst säljande film genom tiderna."
<David-A> jag har kommit till drygt halva. det är ännu inget som riktigt griper tag i en.
<David-A> i första halvan var det ett inlägg i den allmänna konstdebatten "konst är konst om konstnären säger att det är konst" ungefär. man skulle kunna utveckla, men de släpper det där.
<realubot> Ja. Den är nog överskattad. Men den har uppnått någon slags kultstatus. Fick som sagt en uppföljare.
<David-A> hittar inte 2an i öppet arkiv. får vänta på den.
 * itmannen funderar på att åka utmed den elektroniskautrustningen och testa Kali lite mer.
 * itmannen blir less sin mellanslagstangent
<Philip5> Barre: är det så här det är när du snackar "data" med dina kids?? :D  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PF7EpEnglgk
<GunnarHj> Inledningstal på Ubuntu Online Summit kl. 16
<GunnarHj> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22292/intro-and-keynotes/
<itmannen> Är detta lika som dödens väntrum?
<HeMan> nej
<HeMan> här väntar man på livet
<DrGrov> Gokväll
<DrGrov> Något bra tips för webbverktyg i Ubuntu för att skapa webbsidor?
<ePax> wordpress, drupal, allmänt linux
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
#ubuntu-se 2014-06-11
<larsemil> morrn
<andol> morgens
<larsemil> Linux Voice! Den äger!
<larsemil> jag kan inte komma ihåg sist jag plöjde sida upp och ner av välskrivna artiklar senast!
<goopen> Sitter de någon som är riktigt duktig på ZFS här?
<andol> goopen: Nog inte omöjligt att vi är några här inne som i alla fall har lite koll, men skulle *gissa* att det är sämre med folk som är riktigt duktiga på ZFS.
<andol> goopen: Möjligt att #openzfs kan vara värt ett försök, alternativt någon freebsd/solaris-kanal ifall det är på en sådan plattform du kör din zfs.
<goopen> andol, ah verkar nämligen som att #zfs sover hehe.
<goopen> Oh ska höra där inne också, tack andol :)
<realubot> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.564906/fixa-dromjobbet-med-oppen-kallkod
<realubot> Engagera er i Open Source så fixar ni drömjobbet!
<Barre> larsemil: w00t.. installerade tmux från backports, 'tmux-prefix'--z (toogle zoom pane) ftw!
<Nafallo> realubot: jag vet ;-)
<Amoz> goopen, ping
<goopen> Amoz, nej
<Amoz> :(
<marsupapu> God kväll!
<goopen> hålla ja
<peyam> Hej grabbisar
<andyland> Tjena krappar!
<andyland> Kort fråga är det någon som har koll på skillnaden mellan minnen med ECC registered och ECC unbuffered?
<peyam> nää
<peyam> jag vet inget om d iaf o jag e den enda aktiva medlemmen här
<Barre> andyland: det sitter en buffer mellan minnesbussen och RAM-minnet som hjälper till att upprätthålla hastigheten i registreted memory. Det gör det inte i unbuffered.
<Barre> andyland: alltså, du kan ha mer minne i registreted än i unbuffered med bibehållen hastiget (enkel förklaring).
<andyland> alright, så summa summarum är att registered är att föredra?
<Barre> andyland: det beror på. pris/prestanda =)
<Barre> unbuffered är mycket billigare
<andyland> Mjo jag har köpt mig ett litet Intel S1200KP samt en Xeon E3-1265Lv2. Modermodemet klarar inte mer än 16GB så jag undrar i mitt kontext vad jag tjänar på att köpa registered
<DrGrov> Gokväll
<DrGrov> Någon som har en god idé om hur man hittar bra SSL-certifikat till server? Något cert som går att lita på?
<sireorion> Nu rycker det ur mina öron... ubuntu installationen vill inte hitta mina partitioner
<sireorion> har för nuvarande win8.1 på 150 gb (partition1) Sedan en tom partition på 850Gb (Partition2) men installeraren hittar inga partitioner utan bara hela disken
<DrGrov> Vilket Ubuntu installerar du, 13.10 eller 14.04?
<sireorion> Testat bägge
<DrGrov> Har för mig att jag installerade det automatiskt så det skapar partitionerna själv
<sireorion> jo men jag vill ha kvar min win partition
<DrGrov> Det var krångligt med UEFI annars då jag provade första gången men valde sedan automatiskt läge
<DrGrov> Jo, förstås.
<sireorion> har stängt av uefi
<sireorion> så det stör inte.. förutom hur mina partitioner ser ut
<sireorion> om det e det som stör villsäga
<DrGrov> Kan det vara så att UEFI berör partitionerna också?
<DrGrov> Det var åtminstone ordentligt irriterande att försöka göra partitionerna själva, blev direkt fel då jag försökte fastän man gjort det mycket. Men gjorde alltid på icke-UEFI BIOS baserade maskiner förr.
<sireorion> verkar inte bättre
<sireorion> ja känner igen det där
<DrGrov> Har du varit inne på #ubuntu och frågat där? Jag vågar inte säga mera då det gäller Win 8 + Ubuntu och dual boot med kvarvarande partitioner.
<sireorion> jag har hittat en tråd om detta fenomen
<DrGrov> Hur verkar tråden?
<DrGrov> Är det något matnyttigt i den tråden?
<sireorion> http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/
<sireorion> DrGrov: där e lösningen
<DrGrov> sireorion: Fick du det att fungera?
<sireorion> DrGrov: Japp installerar det nu medans vi pratar
<DrGrov> sireorion: Bra, roligt att det löste sig :)
<sireorion> Det betyder att jag kan göra denna till en hackintosh nu :/
<DrGrov> LOL
<sireorion> totallt onödigt.se
<DrGrov> Ja men ack så roligt :)
<DrGrov> Jag försöker här designa min webbsidas framsida då jag redirectar allting vidare sedan till t.ex. http://www.minsida.se/gallery
<sireorion> Jag har gjort om min AlienWare till en Basic maskin
<DrGrov> Men att få ihop detta till något vettigt är ta mig i trädet svårare än jag anande
<DrGrov> Ja, det är ju perfekt. AlienWare är väl lite överreklamerat eller?
<sireorion> Den e underbar för att spela Comandore 64 spel på
<sireorion> lite seg med Amiga 500 spelen
<DrGrov> Försökte här tidigare men hade inte tid då jag provade lite Dosbox och gamla DOS-spel + diverse andra emulator som t.ex. NeoGeo
 * sireorion lyfter bägge tummarna åt DrGrov 
 * DrGrov tackar sireorion så hemskt mycket för tummarna :) 
 * sireorion märker att DrGrov suger på tummarna för fulla muggar...
<DrGrov> Men har försökt hitta något att riktigt få maskinen att jobba, typ knäcka hashar eller något annat ordentligt tungt för att se ifall maskin klarar av det tyngsta jag försöker
<DrGrov> Usch nej
 * sireorion inser att DrGrov är full
<DrGrov> Inte full, super inte
<sireorion> hehe
<sireorion> skämt osido
<DrGrov> Jo, inga problem :)
<sireorion> va har du för maskin
<sireorion> PANIK!!!!!!!!!!!! Grub kan inte installeras
<sireorion> fml
<DrGrov> Har en Asrock Extreme 3 X79 moderkort med Intel Xeon E5-2620 på 2,0 GHz med överklockningsmöjlighet men behöver inte, 8GB RAM + 120GB SSD för OS + 1TB för vanligt
<sireorion> inte illa
<DrGrov> Det var problemet jag hade på en maskin jag provade på som hade Win 8 färdigt installerat. Slutade med att maskin kapade ihop helt och hållet,
<DrGrov> Har funderat på att då denna ger upp så skaffar jag ett moderkort som stöder dual Xeon
<sireorion> jag hittade en kille som gjorde en dator på nätet... så jag var bara tvungen o göra en lika dan...
<sireorion> Vill du se vilken?
<DrGrov> sireorion: Ja, gärna tack.
<sireorion> tada!
<znibro> ;]
<sireorion> funkar nu..
<sireorion> ska testa starta om till win8
<sireorion> kommer snart igen
<sireorion> hur trycker man för att få upp terminal snabbkomando
<sireorion> DrGrov, Det funkar felfritt
<DrGrov> sireorion: Bra, det är under kontroll då med andra ord.
<sireorion> japp..
<sireorion> ska bara uppdatera systemet
<sireorion> saknar irc clienten irrsi
<goopen> Amoz, ping
<DrGrov> Nej, nu är det nog gonatt. Får trixa vidare med servern före läggdags så den snurrar på ordentligt inför imorgon.
<sireorion> DrGrov, då får jag ta o säga gonatt
 * sireorion vinkar gonatt till DrGrov 
<DrGrov> sireorion: Desamma, gonatt!
#ubuntu-se 2014-06-12
<larsemil> Barre: det måste jag kika på..!
<marsupapu> god morgon
<andol> morgens
<Coffe> morgon
<Barre> morrn
<Barre> larsemil: tyligen kom det i 1.8 (nu kör jag version 1.9)
<marsupapu> Lönar det sig att installera 14.04 med unity?
<marsupapu> för att unity var ganska dålig i 12.04
<degn> nä
<degn> xubuntu
<marsupapu> det tror jag också
<marsupapu> bara frågad
<marsupapu> e
<larsemil> marsupapu: kde!
<marsupapu> Aldrig i livet
<Barre> jag kör unity på min bärbara, fungerar bra där tycker jag.. det är som sagt sn smaksak. Svårt att veta om det är värt det eller inte, men unity är mycket mer stabilt nu än förut.
<marsupapu> Troligen det är MATE som gäller
<HeMan> Morrn!
<larsemil> på min laptop kör jag faktiskt elementary os. AND I LOVE IT!
<larsemil> tycker det är snyggt, lättviktigt och bra.
<larsemil> enda som inte är perfekt är väl geary.
<larsemil> Dock 12.04 baserat.
<larsemil> Kommer en ny... framöver.
<Barre> då kanske jag skall testa det sen då
<HeMan> hur får man Unity att alltid köra med sloppy focus?
<HeMan> jag kör "gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences focus-mode 'sloppy'" varje gång jag bootat om
<HeMan> men jag hinner ju bli irriterad innan jag gjort det
<sireorion> uhm... JAg har 43 st X-Chat fönster som hoppar igång var gång jag startar datorn... Vill bli av med dom
<sireorion> nån idee hur?
<larsemil> killall x-chat
<larsemil> kolla session
<larsemil> HeMan: sätt det i uppstartsprogram?
<einand> lol
<realubot> "Efterfrågan på Linuxexperter i Europa ökar kraftigt och högst på listan står utvecklare och systemadministratörer. Men företag har svårt att hitta rätt kompetens."
<HeMan> jag får frågor nästan varje månad från företag som vill anställa mig
<realubot> "rån och med idag får vissa Amazon-användare tillgång till en ny tjänst för strömmad musik via e-handelsjätten."
<realubot> NÃ¥gon som har testat? Kommentar?
<goopen> du får söka till linuxexpert realubot
<goopen> realubot, vet du ifall maxjezy hänger här längre?
<Amoz> * maxjezy (maxjezy@unaffiliated/maxjezy) gick in i #ubuntu-se
<Amoz> * maxjezy har avslutat ()
<Amoz> goopen,
<goopen> hm.. okey
<andol> goopen: Fick någon fason på ditt zfs-problem?
<goopen> andol, näe inte riktigt. Men antaligen skit bakom spakarna. Hade ju backup på de mesta. Så återskapade poolen, och drog över backuperna och fick hjälp med korrekt configuration av #zfs. Förövrigt jävligt hjälpsamma och trevliga där :)
<andol> Tja, låter inte fy skam i alla fall.
<goopen> jävligt trevligt filsystem tbh. Mysigt
<andol> Japp, ZFS är bra skit.
<Philip5> lustigt när översättaren till Big bang theory översatte AFK som de just förklarade betyder away from keyboard och i undertexten så skriver de "absent from keyboard"
<Amoz> goopen,
<goopen> Amoz,
<Amoz> go
<Amoz> goopen,
<Amoz> -.-
<dubner1> HeMan: var? letar kanske nytt jobb?
<dubner1> Kuliga grejjor: $ quiz function ed-command
<David-A> nu på tv "Voyagers oändliga resa" Kunskapskanalen 22:50-23:40. har varit på resa i rymden i över 30 år. det enda finns kvar av mänskligheten när solen exploderat (repris från ifjol o från i mars o ifrån igår. repris imorgon o sön)
<DrGrov> Ber om ursäkt för lite offtopic där.
#ubuntu-se 2014-06-13
<ePax> NÃ¥gon som har migrerat hela it verksamheten , inklusive DNS servrar till en annan ISP?
<thecpaptain> hej! försöker få OpenGL att lira på Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Har laddat ned fil nr 2 från https://bitbucket.org/libgd/gd-libgd/downloads, och försöker följa dess installationsinstruktioner. Dock får jag felmeddelanden när det kommer till att köra installationsscriptet
<thecpaptain> felmeddelande: http://pastebin.com/VcMF3BP5
<Amoz> thecpaptain, make install brukar oftast kräva root
<andyland> http://i.imgur.com/9muGsnf.jpg
<andyland> :D
<Amoz> she wants the init.d
<Amoz> in-it.d
<Amoz> thecpaptain, förresten, kan du inte bara installera paketen som ligger i repo ?
<thecpaptain> repo? :) nu har jag testat att installera via sudo apt-get install freeglut3 freeglut3-dev
<thecpaptain> och jo, insåg att jag var tvungen att köra sudo, så gjorde det, men blev fortfarande error på föregående
<thecpaptain> installationen verkade fungera, ska nu testa om det jag vill göra fungerar
<Amoz> thecpaptain, det biblioteket du försöker installera verkar finnas i repositories
<Amoz> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libgd-dev
<Amoz> så har du testat köra apt-get install libgd-dev ?
<thecpaptain> nej, kan testa
<Amoz> såvida du inte har särskilda skäl att få en nyare version av nånting så är det oftast mycket enklare och bättre att bara installera via pakethanteraren
<thecpaptain> ska jag avinstallera det jag precis installerade precis?
<Amoz> thecpaptain, testa först med det du installera från source nu
<Amoz> installerade*
<thecpaptain> har testat. fungerar inte (iaf inte det jag vill köra)
<Amoz> thecpaptain, felmeddelanden är hjälpsamt
<thecpaptain> avinstallerar och testar på ditt förslag
<Amoz> låter bra
<thecpaptain> säger att jag borde "explicitly select one to install"
<thecpaptain> E: Package 'libgd-dev' has no installation candidate
<Amoz> thecpaptain, kan du visa hela kommandot du kör? har du kört en apt-get update först?
<thecpaptain> visst. one sec
<Amoz> thecpaptain, libgd-dev är ju virtuellt med, vet inte om det funkar bättre att installera de "riktiga" paketen direkt. libgd2-noxpm-dev libgd2-xpm-dev
<thecpaptain> http://pastebin.com/QfBSd6qF
<Amoz> right
<Amoz> thecpaptain, så du måste välja nån av de två
<Amoz> finns ju en xpm, och en noxpm
<thecpaptain> okej... ingen aning vad det betyder
<Amoz> har inte koll vad xpm är , men verkar ju som att du måste välja en av dem
<thecpaptain> nåja, kör väl med xpm först och testar
<thecpaptain> :)
<Amoz> :)
<thecpaptain> hur ser kommandot ut som jag ska köra?
<Amoz> apt-get install <paket>
<thecpaptain> aight
<Amoz> sudo apt-get install libgd2-xpm-dev
<Amoz> blir det väl då
<thecpaptain> verkar ha gått igenom
<thecpaptain> ska jag göra något innan jag testar det på det jag vill testa det på?
<Amoz> thecpaptain, nepp
<Amoz> inget jag kan komma på
<thecpaptain> aight, i try
<Amoz> kan vara hjälpsamt om du berättar vad du försöker få att fungera
<Amoz> men testa först nu
<thecpaptain> yay, verkar funka
<Amoz> gött
<thecpaptain> får inte error nu iaf
<thecpaptain> så det är bra
<thecpaptain> :)
<thecpaptain> sen får vi se om resten löser sig
<thecpaptain> tack iaf!
<Amoz> hoppas det, fråga igen annars
<thecpaptain> you got it :)
<andyland> omg wtf bbq: http://www.teslamotors.com/blog/all-our-patent-are-belong-you
<dubner1> !omg !wtf bbq. Det finns inget vettigt system för "öppna patent" ändå.
<larsemil> säg hej till björn: http://www.dalnix.se/sag-hej-till-bjorn/
<realubot> Nu har Högsta förvaltningsdomstolen satt ner foten om TV-licensen.
<realubot> En dator är ingen TV-mottagare.
<realubot> Det var trevligt att HFD har dragit den enda vettiga slutsatsen.
<realubot> Det är upp till SVT att spärra hemsidan för alla som inte har konto. Inte att skicka bluffräkningar till alla som har dator med internetuppkoppling.
<realubot> "Förra året fick Radiotjänst 100 000 nya licensbetalare, enligt SVT. Årsavgiften ligger i år på 2 076 kronor per hushåll eller företag. Utgår man ifrån att 90 000 att de nya tv-licensbetalarna förra året var innehavare av datorer, surfplattor och liknande skulle det innebära att Radiotjänst på felaktiga grunder fått in närmare 187 miljoner kronor, skriver TT."
<Philip5> realubot: bara hoppas att de kan få bort copyswede från marknaden också med sina maffiafasoner
<Philip5> att copyswede vill tvinga fram avgifter på surfplattor och mobiler är ju helt galet
<realubot> Philip5: Ja. Det är inte klokt att Copyswede får ta ut sådana avgifter. Det är kollektiv bestraffning av IT-användare.
<Amoz> men filmbolagen måste ju få pengar nånstans ifrån ;)
<realubot> Ja men helst inte genom att sno mina.
<maxjezy> du är bara avis på per gässle
<Amoz> varför skulle han vara avis på Gessle ? :D
<Amoz> nån som kör btrfs här förresten?
 * larsemil 
<maxjezy> Amoz: för att gässle håvar in storkova på att inte göra ett skit medans realubot inte håvar in så stora kovar alls på att inte göra ett skit.
 * blippe öppnar en öl efter Philip5:s glada nyheter!
 * blippe läste fel, det var realubot som spred glädje!
<blippe> kan man nu kräva tillbaka pengarna eftersom de ljugit och framfört hot?
<Amoz> blippe, tror att de både gått ut med att det inte kommer ske, och dessutom så gäller väl generellt att dåvarande lag och praxis gäller för den perioden.
<realubot> "Har du också en dator med internetuppkoppling? Det betyder inte att du måste betala tv-avgift, slår Högsta förvaltningsdomstolen fast. Någon återbetalning vill inte Radiotjänst veta av - men myndigheten har fel, enligt domstolen."
<realubot> "Det mål som tagits upp i högsta instans handlar om en man i Lund. Rätten slår fast att han nu har rätt att få tillbaka den tv-avgift för tre månader som han felaktigt betalat."
<realubot> http://www.nyteknik.se/nyheter/it_telekom/allmant/article3832478.ece
<blippe> Amoz: men det är dåvarande lag.
#ubuntu-se 2014-06-14
<Screedo> god morgon i kanalen
<Screedo> Någon som använder pfsense här med snort installerat? har ett problem jag inte får riktigt rätt på.
<Guest62889> hur tusan far man svenskt tangentbord. Jag har stallt in tackenuppsattning och installningar for textinmatning men lik forbaskat far jag engelskt tangentbord
<montecfel> Välkommen till FOSS (TM).
<montecfel> Funkar bara om du har tur (R).
<andol> montecfel: Tolkar det som att det inte funkar så bra för dig just nu?
<montecfel> Nej, det är avskyvärt opolerat.
<montecfel> T.ex. OpenELEC.
<andol> montecfel: Fast att nämna exempel säger ju inget som helst om propertiär vs. fri programvara, då det finns ordentligt polerad såväl som vansinnigt opolerad programvara i båda kategorierna.
<markusdbx> Skillnaden är väl att proprietär programvara kan man inte laga själv om man vill.
<montecfel> GÃ¥r inte i praktiken i vilket fall.
<montecfel> Och framför allt vill man inte.
<montecfel> Det är ju deras jobb.
<montecfel> andol: Jag vet inte om jag någonsin sett polerad FOSS.
<montecfel> Kanske lite överdrivet att säga.
<montecfel> Blender är polerat, fast det började ju som stängt.
<markusdbx> montecfel: det är svårt att jämföra ett mediacenter med blender.
<markusdbx> det finns få företag där ute som vill vidarutveckla ett mediacenter
<markusdbx> Bygger man däremot ett stort film och sfx produkionsbolag, så skrev dessa företag sin egen kod redan innan blender.
<markusdbx> min högst personliga åsikt är ett mediacenter är helt onödiga iaf. Terminalen och vlc räcker gott för mig.
<markusdbx> vill man ha fancy gui så kostar väl google tv knappt något alls.
<montecfel> Endast en idiot skulle använda något från Google.
<markusdbx> montecfel: du använder nog google dagligen så sluta larva dig
<markusdbx> det är väldigt svårt att inte använda googles tjänster idag, på ett eller annat sätt.
<montecfel> Sluta larva mig?
<montecfel> Du kan sluta larva dig.
<markusdbx> oj rage quit?
<andol> Brukar hen göra.
<markusdbx> arg hen =)
<realubot> Snälla sluta använd hatordet hen.
<realubot> Det heter han eller hon. Han/hon går också bra.
<einand> hen är kanon bra om en person inte kan bestämma könstillhörighet, dvs som tredje kön
<einand> men oaccetabelt som ersättare för han eller hon
<Amoz> jag tycker linux är rätt polerat...
<Amoz> med tanke på att det är det enda operativet man kan köra på allt från små inbyggda system till superdatorer, och det verkar ju funka rätt bra dessutom.
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> Jag ehär
<peyam> xchat e dålig på att märka att internet har dött
<molgrum> hmm, vade är enklaste sättet att utveckla hemsidor på. jag menar att föra över filerna till servern
<molgrum> min tanke är att ha en server ståendes här hemma och så vill jag utveckla den när jag befinner mig någon annanstans t ex
<Barre> git och ssh
<larsemil> +1 på git
<HeMan> +1 på ssh
<HeMan> vim är också bra när man ska utveckla hemsidor
<larsemil> fast vim står sig inte i närheten mot en lite mer modern webbeditor. prova t.ex brackets.io
<larsemil> då älskar jag vim till allt annat
<larsemil> atom ska vara bra också, men den har jag inte hunnit prova ännu
<HeMan> larsemil: https://medium.com/@mkozlows/why-atom-cant-replace-vim-433852f4b4d1
#ubuntu-se 2014-06-15
<peyam> Hellooooooooo biatchessssssssssss
<Barre> har lite problem med ddclient, rapporterar "WARNING:  file /var/cache/ddclient/ddclient.cache, line 3: Invalid Value for keyword 'ip' = ''" i syslog
<Barre> ddclient 3.8.0
<Barre> kör jag debug så ser jag att den plockar ut rätt IP, men den spar inte den till ddclient.cache. får liksom inget efter ip=
<Barre> någon som känner igen detta?
<oGG> Barre: har ddclient rätt att skriva till ddclient.cache?
<Barre> oGG: raderar jag ddclient.cach så skapar den en ny. alla andra entries i ddclient.cach är som de skall (domän, atime, etc) det är brar ip som inte fylls i korrekt. det innebär ju att den försöker uppdatera dns-en varje gång den körs, även om IP inte ändrats..
<oGG> Barre: ok. ja har aldrig kört ddclient. använder loopias dyndns. å ett cronjobb bara.
<Barre> oGG: hur ser det ut?
<oGG> https://support.loopia.se/wiki/Om_DynDNS-st%C3%B6det
<oGG> curl -s --user 'user:password' "http://dns.loopia.se/XDynDNSServer/XDynDNS.php?hostname=myawesomehostname.domain.com&myip="$(curl -s  dns.loopia.se/checkip/checkip.php | sed 's/^.*: \([^<]*\).*$/\1/') > /dev/null
<Barre> oGG: ok, men detta uppdaterar ju dns-varje gång den körs vilket inte är så bra eftersom loopias-dns-tjänst har en bugg som en av mina domäner är utsatt för vilket innebär att domänen riskera att falla bort en stund efter en uppdatering. skulle iofs kunna scripta en koll själv, men det är ju det ddclient skall hantera. https://support.loopia.se/wiki/DDclient_%28Linux_och_UNIX%29
<oGG> Barre: works for me (tm). men ja kör inget kritiskt med den. men ja, vill du kolla innan du ändrar, så kan väl ddclient vara bra. eller några rader bash till ;)
<Barre> true that
<hplc> finns det nåt program för att se hur olika sorters wifi setups påverkar räckvidd? vet att dom som sysslar med radio har sånt
<maxjezy> någon som kan kolla om pizza24.se har problem med bilder?
<maxjezy> tycker sidan ser lite halvskabbig
<maxjezy> (chome)
<Linda^> maxjezy: startsidan ser väl okej ut hos mig iaf
<maxjezy> Linda^ här med nu, men nu har alla pizzerior stängt
<Linda^> maxjezy: haha
<Philip5> maxjezy: redan?
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja, pizza24.se är inge bra
<maxjezy> fick bli onlinepizza istället
<maxjezy> Romana
<maxjezy> Modifierad: Tomatsås, Ost, Skinka, Kebabkött, Salami, Bacon, Pepperonikorv, Lök.
<Philip5> kommer pizzan från storstan då med utkörning på 2 timmar?!
<maxjezy> det ska ta totalt 24 minuter står det.
<maxjezy> tror det går snabbare för pizzerian ligger 200 meter bort.
<maxjezy> 15 minuter tog det
<peyam> Hej, ngn som kan java?
<David-A> peyam: jag har kunnat java. räcker det?
<peyam> Jag skulle vilja veta vad Thread är på ett superenkelt språk och när används det?
<David-A> nyss på tv "Voyagers oändliga resa" Kunskapskanalen 20:10-21:00. på resa sedan 1977. (repris från ifjol, i mars, o i veckan. sista reprisen för den här gången)
<David-A> peyam: vet du vad processer är? (teoretiska parallella processer eller praktiska operativsystemprocesser)
<peyam> ja
<David-A> peyam: man kan säga att trådar o processer är liknande saker, på det sätt att de kan köra parellellt o köra samma eller olika program.
<David-A> peyam: fast trådar är mer lättvikgiga, o i ett program med trådar så kör alla trådar i en process.
<peyam> jaha tack. tror jag fattar
<David-A> peyam: trådar har oftast gemensamt minne, processens minnesrymd, o kan därmed dela variabler, medans processer oftast har egna minnesrymder.
<David-A> peyam: men man låter variabler i trådar vara lokala för trådarna (inte delade) o har bara gemensamma variabler när det behövs, men då måste man se till att lösa konflikter om flera trådar försöker uppdatera samma variabler samtidigt.
<peyam> tack vilken bra info jag fick av dej :)
<David-A> peyam: jag tror det finns olika libbar för trådar i java. men grundiden är att man skapar ett trådobjekt, som man sen kan starta o stoppa. varje tråd måste också få en bit programkod, en funktion el klass, som den ska köra.
<peyam> tack. :)
<David-A> varför känns citrondricka så mycket mer svalkande än svartvinbärdricka trots att de har samma tempratur?
<Linda^> David-A: för att citrondricka är så ljust
<Linda^> solen skiner igenom bättre osv.
<David-A> jo. men nu på natten?
<Linda^> David-A: Ah, har du lampan tänd?
<Linda^> Annars drömmer du nog bara om solen och tänker vilken som är mest svalkande mitt på dagen :)
<David-A> omedvetet kanske. jag får kompensera med rostat bröd med leverpastej o julmust. mitt i natten.
<Linda^> Det lät ju gott.. not.
<David-A> ingen fara, har ingen julmust hemma
#ubuntu-se 2015-06-08
 * NeverW8 läser nattens kommentarer, *fnitter*
<molgrum> någon demon-insatt här? funderrar på att fimpa start-stop-daemon till förmån att bara köra programmet, dålig idé?
<Hund> molgrum: Alla idéer är bra utom dom dåliga.
<molgrum> programmet har konfigurationsfiler i /etc där man kan ställa in var pid-filen hamnar
<Hund> Det behöver inte vara en dålig idé. Att köra det som en tjänst brukar dock vara smidigare.
<molgrum> jag ska prova lite fler sanity-checks innan jag fimpar den, den startar fyra processer nämligen när det egentligen ska vara en eller två (osäker)
<andol> molgrum: Tja, med systemd (från Ubuntu 15.04 och frammåt) så vill dess initskript ändå att programen ska köras i förgrunden.
<andol> s/köras/startas/
<molgrum> andol: du menar att init-skripten kör programmet som från en terminal?
<andol> molgrum: Jupp
<andol> molgrum: I och med i princip alla distributioner går över till systemd nu så är det ändå det du vill lära dig hursom.
<molgrum> okej
<sireorion> hej.. jag har hittat ett problem med en av mina test servrar. Den vill inte mounta eller formatera hårddiskar
<ePax> sireorion, Är det en extra disk som du vill mounta eller?
<sireorion> det e 6 slots i servern men den mountar bara första med ext4 dom andra med ntfs som jag försöker att formatera säger bara not autericed eller hur det nu stavas
<ePax> sireorion, Med vilket kommando försöker du mounta disken?
<sireorion> via diskhanteraren
<sireorion> e jävligt kass på terminalen
<ePax> sireorion, Ok. Du måste nog vara root för att mounta disken skulle jag tro.
<sireorion> har putty igång via ssh just nu så jag kan köra terminalen härifrån
<sireorion> tror jag e root. :S
<sireorion> hur ser jag det?
<ePax> Eftersom du kör via GUI så antar jag att du är inloggad som user. Har usern sudo rättigheter?
<sireorion> hur vet jag?
<sireorion> servern står 8 mil härifrån just nu.. så jag kör via xRDP och SSH
<ePax> Enklaste är nog via terminalen: sudo fdisk -l (för att hitta diskar), sudo mkdir -p /media/disk-whatever, sudo mount /dev/sdX /media/disk-whatever (sdX eller vad disken heter)
<ePax> För att se om din user är med i sudoers grupp,  (som root) cat /etc/group | grep usernamn
<sireorion> http://pastebin.com/9C96Ydqg
<sireorion> adm:x:4:chaotech dialout:x:20:chaotech cdrom:x:24:chaotech plugdev:x:46:chaotech chaotech:x:1000: lpadmin:x:109:chaotech sambashare:x:110:chaotech admin:x:111:chaotech
<ePax> Det är 5 NTFS diskar
<sireorion> japp
<sireorion> små snabba
<sireorion> endast för web
<sireorion> sudo mount /dev/sda /media/sda ----> svaret "mount: du måste ange filsystemstypen"
<sireorion> har skapat sda till sdf
<ePax> sireorion, mkdir -p /media/sda1  , mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<sireorion> är det stb1 stc1 sen?
<ePax> OM jag vore du så skulle jag mount dom med samma namn som dom heter... bara för att ha bättre koll. Så sda1 till /media/sda1 eller sdb1 till /media/sdb1
<ePax> Men du glör som du vill. Du är admin
<ePax> gör*
<sireorion> tack ePax !!
<sireorion> du e en hjälte
<ePax> Lycka till
<sireorion> ePax: Det funkade =)
<ePax> sireorion, Bra där :) Tänk på att det enda som du har gjort är att du har mountat diskar. Förhoppningsvis har du inget viktigt på dom så att du inte tar bort viktig data vid formatering.
<ePax> Och efter att du har formaterat disker till ext4 (förhoppningsvis) så bör du lägga till dessa till fstab så att dom mountas "automagiskt" (; vid omstart
<sireorion> ska ja göra=)
<NeverW8> Hallå när får man tillbaka på skatten?
<NeverW8> har Hund snott mina pengar igen..
<molgrum> någon som har koll på vad skillnaden är mellan node, nodejs och nodejs-legacy? behöver "node" och nodejs har "nodejs", dom andra har "node" som binärer
<andol> molgrum: node-paketet har med hamradio att göra, och håller på att bytas namn på för att slippa förvirringen.
<andol> molgrum: Givet att du vill pyssla med webbigheter är det alltså nodejs du vill ha.
<molgrum> andol: du har koll på det mesta :)
<andol> molgrum: nodejs-legacy verkar enbart innehålla en extra symlänk. Se paketbeskrivning för ytterligare info.
<andol> Ja :P
<molgrum> ok, i så fall så måste jag göra en symlink
<molgrum> /usr/bin/node
<andol> Fast verkar vara just den symlänken som nodejs-legacy skapar.
<molgrum> ska kolla policy
<molgrum> ja legacy är exakt samma version
<molgrum> tar nog och installerar den då
<molgrum> iofs har jag tydligen nodejs installerad
<molgrum> undrar om det blir nån konflikt där
<andol> molgrum: Med tanke på att nodejs-legacy dependar på nodejs...
<andol> Nej, ingen konflikt :)
<molgrum> ah :)
<molgrum> andol: tack för hjälpen, nu är allt ordnat
<andol> Gött mos
<hplc> nån som vet om nåt biblioteks indexerings program? typ nåt som kan sortera e-böcker efter utgivningsår å så?
#ubuntu-se 2015-06-09
<hplc> nån vaken?
<hplc> nytt spännande problem, när jag försöker mounta en enhet (via GUI) så får jag bara : Misslyckades att montera "My_Passport".
<hplc> Not authorized to perform operation.
<hplc> inte mycket att orda om, om inte det alldeles utmärkt fram tills nu
<hplc> .......fast det går ju bättre om den inte är låst av gparted
<Peyam> farbror Peyam här
<Peyam> var vänlig o ställ era linuxrelaterade frågor
<Peyam> Endast avancerade frågor besvaras
<hplc> varför just "42" ??
<Peyam> eftam
#ubuntu-se 2015-06-10
<NeverW8> Vad är ens 1-3 bankdagar, går inte sakerna över per automatik :|
<NeverW8> Dumma skatteåter... suck..
<Laban> Bankdagar är bara påhitt för att bankerna skall få lite ränta.
<Linda^> Jag fick mina skattepengar igår. Hela 161kr. Så rik!
<Laban> Vad skall du göra med din nya förmögenhet?
<Linda^> Jag handlade på Willys för dom igår.
<Linda^> borta!!
<madbear> NeverW8: den här veckan kan man spota madbear i sköndal
<madbear> han går med två hundar som är väldigt omaka
<Laban> Willys... ogillar att handla där.
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | LoCo-möte 9/6 kl 20:00 (Uppskjutet, återkommer med ny tid)
<NeverW8> madbear: jaså? vad i allsindar gör du där?
<NeverW8> Några 161kr vart det inte här :P men några 20k, lite sugen på ny serverhårdvara och vill gärna beställa så jag får dem innan helgen.
<NeverW8> Därför jag är så tjurig för att jag inte fått pengar än
<madbear> NeverW8: hundvaktar
<NeverW8> madbear: är det galna björnar?
<madbear> NeverW8: typ
<NeverW8> åh kebab, vad jag saknat dig..<3
<sireorion> hej har installerat apache2 med mysql men nåt e fel nån som kan det där med webserver?
<ePax> sireorion, tail -f /var/log/syslog eller /var/log/apache2/error.log
<sireorion> ePax: Kolla denna sida http://213.67.135.123/index.php
<Amoz> sireorion, och hur ser din conf ut för webspell?
<Amoz> antar att där finns nån conf-fil som anger uppgifterna till databasen
<ePax> sireorion, installera libapache2-mod-php5
<ePax> sireorion,  och starta om apachen efter installationen
<sireorion> ok vänta 2 sek
<sireorion> har redan senaste versionen där
<ePax> sireorion, även  php5-mysql
<sireorion> samma där
<ePax> Och en omstart om du installerar båda samtidigt
<sireorion> omstart av system eller apache?
<ePax> enbart apachen
<sireorion> ööh. sudo restart apache?
<ePax> sireorion,  testa med att installera php5-mysql
<sireorion> den e den senaste
<ePax> sireorion, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<sireorion> fail står det nu
<sireorion> :S
<ePax> Då är apachen felconfad
<ePax> fel pga vaddå?
<sireorion> waiting /var/lock/apache2 already exists but is not a directory owned by chaotech.
<ePax> sudo min vän sudo
<ePax> (;
<ePax> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2
<ePax> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<sireorion> fal
<sireorion> fail igen
<sireorion> waiting /var/lock/apache2 already exists but is not a directory owned by chaotech
<sireorion> chmod -f 777 /var/lock?
<ePax> är det en ubuntu server
<sireorion> japp
<ePax> Och har du sudo rättigheter?
<sireorion> kör via putty med sudo su inlog
<sireorion> så det står root@chaotech
<ePax> ok
<ePax> då är du root
<sireorion>  * Restarting web server apache2                                                /var/lock/apache2 already exists but is not a directory owned by chaotech. Please fix manually. Aborting.
<sireorion> skum server
<ePax> rm -R /var/lock/apache2
<sireorion> restart efter eller?
<ePax> sen /etc/init.d/apache2 restart eller enbrt start
<sireorion> restart ok
<ePax> Hade du installerat php5-mysql  ?
<sireorion> japp
<sireorion> kan jag paste 5 rader utan att bli kickad?
<sireorion> eller ska jag köra pastebin
<ePax> Det kan kan du väl
<ePax> Kör på
<sireorion> <?php 	 $host = "localhost"; 	 $user = "chaotech"; 	 $pwd = "mimmi"; 	 $db = "chaotech"; 	 define("PREFIX", 'ws_eE2_'); 	?>
<sireorion> där är -mysql.php
<ePax> ok
<sireorion> ändrade pwd innan =)
<ePax> bra (;
<sireorion> detta borde väl stämma?
<ePax> Men vad är problemet nu
<sireorion> ERROR: Can not connect to MySQL-Server
<sireorion> måste jag confa sql nåt?
<ePax> ahm
<ePax> Har du lagt till databas och användare i mysql?
<sireorion> behöver man det?
<Amoz> sireorion, jaaaa
<Amoz> det va det jag skrev från början
<ePax> Självklart... Hur ska du annars koppl upp dig mot mysql
<ePax> kollpa*
<ePax> koppla*
<ePax> (;
 * sireorion tar på sig dumstruten o ställer sig i hörnet
<Amoz> personligen gillar jag att köra phpmyadmin för att lägga in nya databaser och användare
<ePax> Det finns en hel del howtos på google hur man lägger till databaser i mysql... eller med phpmyadmin som Amoz säger
<ePax> Annars kan du fixa det direkt från terminalen
<sireorion> amos: har det.. Skiftar till grafiskt
<ePax> Wintendo människor (;
<sireorion> =)
<sireorion> ePax: får ta det via terminalen eftersom att jag kommer inte åt phpmyadmin som root
<sireorion> kör via xRDP
<ePax> testa terminalen då
<sireorion> FAN
<sireorion> epax har du 2 liter soppa så jag kan bränna upp den där serven
<sireorion> hur vet jag va jag har för user o pass till phpmyadmin?
<ePax> (;
<ePax> sireorion, det är nog samma lösen som för mysql
<sireorion> men det va det inte... Måste ändra det igen då?
<ePax> Så samm lösen som myswl frågade dig om när du installerade mysql... du loggr in med root och lösen
<ePax> Japp
<sireorion> så nu har jag satt anv root pass mimmi
<sireorion> o kom in... så va ska man göra sen?
<Amoz> sireorion, är detta något som ska användas i produktion, eller ska du bara testa lite?
<sireorion> ska testa först lite sen ska denna server användas till en clan
<Amoz> rekommenderar att du sätter nåt säkrare lösenord i så fall och inte delar med dig av det
<sireorion> kommer ändra det när jag e klar med den =)
<Amoz> det viktiga nu är att du förstår hur en databasserver som MySQL fungerar. Det du ska göra är att skapa en ny databas, och helst en ny användare med, så du slipper använda root-kontot bara för att få ditt CMS att fungera
<sireorion> ok
<Amoz> kika upp hur du skapar en ny användare med tillhörande databas, borde finnas en färdig SQL-oneliner nånstans
<ePax> Sånna howtos finns överallt :D
<Amoz> du kommer sen använda denne nya användare med tillhörande lösen för att ansluta till själva databasen, dessa uppgifter lägger du sen in i din config-fil för CMS:et
<sireorion> ok
<sireorion> ööh menar du en sådan?
<sireorion> http://www.w3schools.com/php/php_mysql_create.asp
<Amoz> sireorion, inte riktigt
<Amoz> du ska titta efter SQL-queries, dvs hur du manuellt administrerar databasen, inte via PHP
<Amoz> sireorion, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1720244/create-new-user-in-mysql-and-give-it-full-access-to-one-database
<sireorion> wow nu ska jag bara veta va som ska finnas i databasen
<Amoz> sireorion, om du lyckades skapa användare å allt så är nästa steg antingen att köra ett skript som du fått via mjukvara du ska köra, eller så sköter den det via nån slags installationsguide som drar igång när du öppnar hemsidan första gången
<Amoz> du får helt enkelt läsa webspells guide och se vad deras docs säger
<sireorion> hittade på webspell. ska tanka hem en cms fil eller va det va
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | LoCo-möte 16/6 kl 20:00
<Philip5> Linda^, nu är det dags...
<sireorion> amoz e du vaken?
<sireorion> nån som e vaken som e haj på php
#ubuntu-se 2015-06-11
<NeverW8> sommar sommar sommar!
<Coffe> Si
<Coffe> NeverW8:  pm
<Barre> hmm tror jag ser bittin..
<Philip5> Barre: irl?
<NeverW8> #selfieInc
<Linda^> Bittin...
<Philip5> Linda^...
<Hund> hmm, tror jag ser Barre.
<Linda^> Philip5: :(
<Philip5> jag tror jag ser ljuset
<Philip5> Linda^: läste dina punkter som drömmande om bittin...
<Linda^> Philip5: tvärtom
<Philip5> jasså ni är så nära
<Linda^> va
<Linda^> Jag nekade hans friend request på fejjan, så nära är vi :o
<Philip5> så pass
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> du är hård du
<Linda^> Jo, typ tionde gången jag nekar hans friend request.
<Philip5> jomen alla vill väl vara vän med dig?!
<Linda^> Jag har inte sett en friend reques från dig! Eller nån annan härinne :o
<Philip5> törs ju inte... du är ju nattens drottning och det verkar lite farligt
<Linda^> lolwat
<Linda^> överdriv :(
<Philip5> jo jag trillade nästan av stolen nu när jag såg att du var aktiv när det är dagsljus ute
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> ge dig
<Philip5> kanske måste snacka lite med bittin om dig... han och jag är ju liksom värsta polarna sedan länge
<larsemil> get a room!
<Philip5> tss
<Linda^> Philip5: Ja, så pass bra polare att du kallar honom för han, när han numera vill vara en hon, vad jag förstått :P
<Linda^> bara kolla hans facebook.
<Philip5> Linda^: har faktist bara träffat honom en gång och det var samma gång som jag träffade Barre och gav honom kalla handen
<Philip5> det var ett minne för livet
<Linda^> Jag har inte träffat honom (yay!), bara sett honom, och vänt mig om direkt när jag såg att han kom i min riktning.
<NeverW8> :|
<Linda^> Jag tror inte han uppfattade att jag var där dock.
<Hund> Jag gillar att du öppet pratar illa om andra här.
<NeverW8> Inte lätt när det är svårt Hund
<Philip5> vill understryka att det var kalla handen under Barres tröja som var ett minne för livet... inte mitt möte med bittin...
<Philip5> :)
<Hund> NeverW8, Inte lätt när det är tungt heller.
<Linda^> Kallt! Kyla. Ge mig!
<NeverW8> Hund: +1 (värd en öl på söder)
<Hund> Philip5, Missade du byxorna och hamnade under tröjan?
<Amoz> ALllltsååååååååå, android/ubuntu/linux/mtp-skit! hilfe!
<Philip5> Hund: hehe, nä det var mest bara ett infall på en ubuntuträff, releaseparty. kände igen Barre från bild men hade aldrig träffat honom och det var ju i april och jag var rätt kall om händerna. sade hej till Barre genom att köra kalla händer under tröja på homom och han blev lite paff men sedan dess är vi bästa vänner... ;)
<Amoz> 14.04 + android 5.1 + mtp, hur göra?
 * NeverW8 tar en snus och njuter lite av ' Game of Ubuntu '
<Amoz> den vill inte mounta :(
<Philip5> Amoz: har också det problemet och använder gmtp de gånger jag behöver komma direkt åt android som förr
<Amoz> Philip5, alltså, MTP är ju sjukt slött med
<Philip5> ja
<Amoz> dock får jag inte adb push/pull att fungera ens längre
<Hund> Philip5, Ah. :P
<Amoz> nån som har tips om vad jag missat?
<Philip5> det är sjukt mycket smidigare när man kunde köra android som en usb-lagringsenhet bara
<Amoz> idd
<Philip5> Amoz: längre? har du bytt androidenhet?
<Amoz> Philip5, alltså har för mig att det funkade innan, men det kan ha varit på CM, nu kör jag stock på min razor
<Amoz> (nexus7)
<Philip5> Amoz: skiljer det sig något på hur den nu detekteras? tänkte om den inte finns med i dina udev rules sedan ändringen? borde hänga på fysisk enhet och inte på mjukvara
<Amoz> vill kunna lägga över mina serier lite snabbt, å då duger inte <1MB/s
<Amoz> Philip5, , jag la in nån udev-regel innan, men adb funkade inte att köra innan det heller
<Amoz> tror MTP/usbfs eller nåt gnällde och drog bort enheten från systemet
<Amoz> iaf enligt dmesg
<Philip5> sedan måste ju enheten sättas att ta emot adb-commandon från datorn
<Amoz> så kanske stör om man kör usb-debug samtidigt som MTP
<Amoz> jojo, men det är den inställd på
<Amoz> nu kommer den upp som ist of devices attached
<Amoz> ????????????	no permissions
<Amoz> lol
<Amoz> List of devices attached
<Amoz> ????????????	no permissions
<Amoz> som vanlig user
<Amoz> och startar jag adb som root så ser den inte enheten
<Amoz> uhm, jo nu gjorde den det, men den står då som offline.
<maxjezy> någon som redan kör windows 10?
<Philip5> kör knappt windows alls
<Hund> Philip5, Du kör väl Kubuntu antar jag?
<Philip5> jupp
<Hund> :D
<Philip5> jag är en för gammal hund för att orka testa en massa distar så länge något funkar för mig
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag kan tycka det är roligt.
<Hund> Men jag har liksom testat allt nu.
<Philip5> var kul för 10 år sedan ;)
<Hund> Kvar är bara typ remixer av Debian, Gentoo osv.
<Hund> :D
<Amoz> Hund, hur är opensuse å fedora och dem ?
<Hund> Fedora är trevligt! Det känns väldigt vuxet. Dvs något för den lite äldre teknikern som vill ha något stabil, men ändå inte lika antikt som Debian. :P
<Hund> stabilt*
<Hund> openSUSE har jag inte testat sedan.. 08-09? :P
<Amoz> aha
#ubuntu-se 2015-06-12
<NeverW8> Antingen sover alla eller så är det fredag..
<NeverW8> hmm
 * NeverW8 breaks the silence after 18 hours
<andol> NeverW8: De två möjligheterna behöver inte nödvändigtvis utesluta varandra :P
<NeverW8> ^ sant
<molgrum> vad kopplar man egentligen in i en routers usb-portar? :)
<molgrum> undrar också om QoS spelar någon roll
<molgrum> funderar på denna: http://www.netonnet.se/art/dator/natverk/router/asus-rt-n56unordic/206711.5411/
<molgrum> iofs ska jag nog flasha med openwrt som säkert stödjer QoS
<NeverW8> Man blir lite förvånad när ens nät funger på ett tåg mitt i ingenstans
<NeverW8> #sj4life
<cowbacon> fasiken vad mysigt Unity var! har inte använt unity på år och dar men testade nu på min lubuntu-install. det var riktigt nice!
<molgrum> ja unity är nice
<cowbacon> mm. de har lyckats med det. det var värdelöst i början, det var därför jag bytte från ubuntu till lubuntu. men nu har de fixat det så det faktiskt är ett använtbart gui
<molgrum> vad strulade egentligen? jag har själv inte märkt något fel sedan dag 1 :*
<cowbacon> minns inte exakt. men det såg konstigt ut, var ingen klassisk gui, svårt att hitta program, man var tvungen att söka på namnet i stället för att de placerades i kategorier osv
<molgrum> ah
<molgrum> jag har alltid vetat namnen så för miog var det inga probs :)
<molgrum> ser nu att filtreringen är snygg
<heise2k> unity suger, tycker jag
<Hund> heise2k, Det är en smaksak. :)
<Hund> Unity är bra, men jag personligen skulle aldrig använda det.
<Philip5> heja kde!
<Philip5> :)
<heise2k> xmonad
<heise2k> :-D
<Hund> i3 här.
<Amoz> Hund, trodde mer du va en i5 kinda guy
<Hund> Jag har en i5-processor. :P
<Amoz> Hund, =P
<molgrum> http://www.netonnet.se/art/dator/natverk/router/asus-rt-n56unordic/206711.5411/ är sugen på denna + openwrt
<molgrum> bra köp?
<Amoz> molgrum, är inte det realtek-chip i den?
<molgrum> Amoz: jo
<molgrum> ethernet är realtek
<Amoz> molgrum, tror webhallen har den på rea för 500kr just nu btw
<molgrum> oj
<molgrum> ska kolla
<Amoz> hah
<Amoz> 501 på den
<Amoz> :D
<molgrum> men vadå, är det problem att deet är realtek?
<Amoz> molgrum, jag har för mig att det har varit en del skitsnack om realteks kretsar i allmänhet
<Amoz> de har inte funkat så bra, inte släppt nån source etc. etc.
<molgrum> aha, hmm
<Amoz> men har inte en aning om hur det funkar i praktiken. Enligt openwrts wiki så verkar den ha fullt stöd, men fråga gärna i #openwrt först
<molgrum> ska göra det
<Amoz> kan va väldigt bra å höra med nån annan som kör openwrt på redan
<Amoz> för att se att det inte är några gotchas typ som att "wifit hänger sig vart tredje dag, buggen ligger i drivarna som är closedsource, och tillverkarn vägrar lösa problemet"
<Amoz> är ju inte första gången nån blir besviken över en sån sak menar jag :)
<molgrum> http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/asus/rt-n56u den verkar ha blivit testad iaf
<Amoz> molgrum, http://www.webhallen.com/se-sv/datorer_och_tillbehor/202956-asus_rt-n56u_nordic-80211n-600mbps-1gbits-dualband&pass=wlan
<Amoz> indeed
<Amoz> där har du den för 500
<molgrum> nice
<Amoz> vet att goopen har en likadan, han var besviken över den iirc, men är inte helt säker på om han testat med openwrt eller om det va pga. ickestöd från tomato iirc.
<molgrum> verkar ha fått bra omdöme iaf
<molgrum> är det öppet köp på webhallen?
<Amoz> molgrum, tror de har öppet köp vid oöppnat
<molgrum> aah
<Amoz> men på distans har du ju alltid 14 dar returrätt
<Amoz> även vid försiktig inspektion av varan
<molgrum> ok
<Amoz> molgrum, hörde lite snabbt med goopen, verkade inte vara så farligt som jag trodde.
<molgrum> nice att höra :)
<molgrum> har han openwrt på den?
<Amoz> nope, tror han bara kört tomato
<Amoz> och att den inte gav tillfredsställande strömnings-speed så att säga. Svårt att säga om det är routerns fel eller om han bara felkonfat/haft höga krav förväntningar.
<Amoz> men återigen, det bästa du kan göra är å fråga nån nätverkskunnig som faktiskt gjort lite hårdare testning av den i #openwrt t.ex.
<Amoz> men enligt betygen på prisjakt så kan den ju inte vara särsklt dålig imo
<Amoz> molgrum, annars, om du är uppe i 800krs-klassen så har de ju n66u på rea med för 890kr i samma kampanj, och den har ju fått riktigt god kritik vad jag vet.
<Amoz> oh, verkade dock inte finnas stöd för openwrt där än :P
<molgrum> hehe
<molgrum> tack ändå
#ubuntu-se 2015-06-13
<molgrum> Amoz: verkar som webhallen har slutat med sin rea :(
<molgrum> lite konstigt för det var ett helgerbjudande
<molgrum> däremot är det fortfarande rea på en url
<molgrum> mycket märkligt
<molgrum> http://www.webhallen.com/se-sv/datorer_och_tillbehor/202956-asus_rt-n56u_nordic-80211n-600mbps-1gbits-dualband&pass=wlan
<molgrum> (rabatt)
<molgrum> http://www.webhallen.com/se-sv/datorer_och_tillbehor/202956-asus_rt-n56u_nordic-80211n-600mbps-1gbits-dualband
<molgrum> (ej rabatt)
<molgrum> beställde den för 499, hämtas i butik :P
<Amoz> molgrum, antgligen för att det är en kampanj via facebook, men iduno
<Amoz> nice, hämtar du den idag eller?
<molgrum> Amoz: verkar som att do minte packar på helger, jag beställde kl 12 och har ännu inte fått någon uppdatering
<molgrum> så jag springer nog förbi imorgon och ser om erbjudandet gäller, om dom itne packat min order
<Amoz> molgrum, aaah, om du vill ha den direkt så måste du gå till butiken. Annars får du vänta till de skickar ut "ditt" ex till butiken under veckan
<Amoz> om du skickar till butik så är det ju bara "reservation" vad jag vet, så du borde enkelt kunna skippa att hämta ut det.
<molgrum> Amoz: aha ok, då får jag bege mig dit imorgon :)
<Amoz> molgrum, ja om du vill ha den direkt så borde du ju det. Vet inte hur det funkar med prissättning för kampanjer på det där sättet men jag har för mig att de alltid tar samma priser i butik som nätkampanjer hittills, såvida de inte anger annnat
<molgrum> Amoz: ok, bra att veta :)
<molgrum> men det står pris 499 i mailet så då borde det gälla
<molgrum> markerade  att hämta ut det i butik också liksom
<molgrum> det är nästan en liten reservation, antalet gick -1 när jag beställde
<molgrum> elgiganten har också reservation, fast i 24h
<Amoz> molgrum, elgiganten har ju Collect@store med för den delen.
<molgrum> ja, inte använt det dock
<Amoz> molgrum, men om du har webhallen hos dig så kan du inte bo i en särskilt liten stad, right?
<molgrum> Amoz: lund :P
<Amoz> ååååå
<molgrum> malmö ligger 2 mil härifrån
<Amoz> lundabo
<Amoz> ah, lund i sig har inte netonnet/webhallen eller?
<molgrum> netonnet ligger rätt nära också
<molgrum> men inget av dom ligger i lund
<molgrum> vi har elgiganten/mediamarkt
<Amoz> welllll, där handlar jag sällan :P
<Hund> NetOnNet har jag tappat respekten för.
<Amoz> Hund, dålig erfarenhet?
<Hund> Dom använder sig av ett oseriöst kreditbolag.
<Hund> Och dom ville att jag skulle skicka in min defekta kaffebryggare för kontroll innan dom skickade ut en ny...
<Hund> Och nej, jag tog inte kaffebryggaren på kredit. ;)
<Amoz> är det inte så det funkar generellt?
<Hund> Dustin skickade ut ett nytt nätagg för 1300 kr åt mig när jag ringde och sa att mitt dött.
<Hund> Dom ville inte ens ha mitt gamla.
<Hund> Det är service.
<Amoz> definitivt härligt när sånt händer, men det är inget jag förväntar mig att hårt konkurrerande elektronikföretag ska göra. Om de inte ens kan verifiera att det gamla har gått sönder så är det ju öppet mål för bedrägerier, eller missar jag nåt?
<Hund> Det är mycket möjligt.
<Hund> Men vi snackar om en kaffebryggare.
<Hund> Och det var inte så att jag vägrade skicka tillbaka min.
<Hund> Jag vill bara inte vara utan.
<Hund> Och om jag nu inte skickat in min, eller om den inte varit trasig. Varför inte bara fkaturera mig för den nya?
<Hund> :)
<Amoz> för att de inte kan fakturera dig för en grej som du inte kommit överens med dem att köpa.
<Amoz> Då ska det lix hållas på med avtal å annat skit för att det ska funka på ett bra sätt.
<Hund> Du får betala om du skickar in en grej som dom anser inte vara något fel på.
<Amoz> sen är det inte så konstigt att Dustin är snälla när de kör de priser som de har :P
<Hund> Dustin är inte billigast på allt, men dom har jävligt bra service.
<Amoz> Definitivt, men då måste det informeras om i förväg väl?
<Hund> Yes
<Hund> Det brukar dom påminna en om när man kontaktar dom.
<Amoz> jo det suger när det väl händer saker antar jag, då är det väldigt varierade erfarenheter mellan firmor. Jag är nästan lite rädd för den dag då det strular med nån produkt från Webhallen, känns som att dem skulle kunna va lite jobbiga å ha att göra med på nåt sätt.
<Hund> Jag har haft något ärrende hos Webhallen tror jag. Kan inte minnas att jag haft problem med dom. :)
<Hund> Men det finns ju alltid undantag.
<Hund> Det finns ju dom som haft vedervärdig service hos Dustin med.
<Amoz> exakt, det viktiga är att förstå att alla företag har nåt gränsfall där det fungerar dåligt. Det enda sunda man kan göra är att hålla företagen ansvariga enligt lagstadgade regler, och försöka välja det företag där man känner att man har *minst* problem (kontra pris) i långa loppet. Än så länge har dem inte strulat för min del iaf.
<Hund> Mjo. :)
<Amoz> heeh, uppgraderade precis fw i min 840evo, kan man verifiera att den får den nya periodiska refresh-funktionen fastän fw-version förblir densamma??
<Hund> Ingen koll på det där. :P
<wroos> Hej.
<wroos> Någon som har koll på Apache2 här?
<wroos> Alla verkar sova.
<Philip5> wroos: enklare att skriva ut din fråga om apache och vet någon just det så får du enklare ett svar ;)
<Philip5> även om alla så klart kollar på prinsbröllop hela kvällen ;)
<sireorion> tjoho är det någon som är vaken?
<sireorion> har en fråga gällande grafikdrivrutin
<sireorion> tryckte på yttligare drivrutiner o datorn hittade drivisar till grafikkortet.
<sireorion> men vet inte vilken av alla 5 jag ska välja
<sireorion> nvidia binary, nvidia legacy binary driver , nvidia binary driver x.org server
<sireorion> http://i62.tinypic.com/9qin8w.png
#ubuntu-se 2015-06-14
<hplc> jag har råkat strula till det med ppa / paket / repo / databas vad-det-nu-handlar-om, hur återställer jag allt med ppa/repo till default?
<hplc> läste på om ppa-purge
<Amoz> hplc, beror mycket på vad exakt problemet är
<hplc> kan inte installera nåt, kan inte avinstallera nåt
<hplc> kan inte reparera det manuellt
<hplc> det misslyckas repareras automatiskt
<Amoz> hplc, visa med pastebin
<hplc> http://pastebin.com/staPB94S
<hplc> typ cirkel-resonemang som jag inte kommer ut ur, hur jag än försöker
<Amoz> verkar ju som att det failar pga att mariadb inte vill starta sen
<hplc> A refererar till B, som refererar till A..........etc etc
<hplc> vilket inte går heller
<Amoz> inte en aning om det hjälper, men jag hade nog purge:at mariadb och försökt på nytt
<hplc> hur?
<Amoz> dpkg --purge <paket> för de paketen man rensar, men det tar bort *allt*, även conf-filer du har liggandes på systemet iirc
<hplc> aj...purge har jag ju testat
<hplc> nåja, reinstall, det mesta ligger på extern disk
<Amoz> och vad sa den då?
<hplc> same shit all over.....typ
<Amoz> vore lite förvånande med tanke på att den inte borde försöka starta mariadb om du ska ta bort det
<hplc> och mariadb-bla-bla kan inte autokompletteras med tab
<hplc> så nån del tror redan den är väck
<hplc> nån annan del tror den är kvar, lite som ett spöke
<Amoz> hplc, alltså har du testat att googla efter felet och så?
<hplc> jo
<Amoz> men är du säger på att du inte försökte med apt-get purge ?
<Amoz> istället för dpkg
<hplc> ja definitivt
<Amoz> och du testade --force med eller?
<hplc> ja till sist
<Amoz> och vad säger följande?
<Amoz> sudo invoke-rc.d mysql start
<hplc> men tabkomplettering känner ju inte igen den
<hplc> ska testa
<hplc> hplc@hplc-P5LD2-FM:~$ sudo invoke-rc.d mysql start
<hplc> start: Job failed to start
<hplc> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<hplc> hplc@hplc-P5LD2-FM:~$
<Amoz> strunta i vad som tabbkompletteras eller ej, det kan du enbart räkna med om systemet är i gott skick, vilket det inte riktigt är i nu.
<hplc> true
<Amoz> du får kika loggarna varför den inte startar mysql
<Amoz> vilken dist/version är detta?
<hplc> 14.04 / AMD64
<hplc> ubuntu desktop
<Amoz> och är det några särskilda ppa/paket som du lagt till som du tror ledde till detta?
 * hplc tänker
<Amoz> vad körde du får kommandon innan detta? vad försökte du installera?
<Amoz> anyway, om loggen avslöjar nåt så borde du kunna få igång mysql på nåt sätt och sen köra vidare
<hplc> jag försökte komma igång med Apache2 / mysql5.5 / PHP / perl
<Amoz> vad jag undrar är om mysql och mariadb är samma sak i detta fallet, att den använder ett skript som heter "mysql" för att köra igång databasen, eller om du har blandat paket från mysql och mariadb?
<hplc> det låter mycket nära sanningen
<Amoz> för isf kan du försöka ta bort alla mysql-relaterade paket kanske, om det nu är mariadb du försöker köra
<hplc> TJOHOO   :)
<hplc> YES!!!
<Amoz> antar att det var där felet låg...
<hplc> citat "för isf kan du försöka ta bort alla mysql-relaterade paket kanske"
<hplc> på nåt vis löste apt-get purge mysql* det hela, låste upp alla rester och slängde ut även mariadb-rester
<Amoz> så pass
<hplc> nu kom frågan:
<Amoz> jag antar att du nånstans råkat få in mysql/mariadb-kombo och att det därför kärvat
<hplc> "vill du ta bort alla mysql databaser"
<hplc> jo
<Amoz> har du nåt viktigt där?
<hplc> näe
<hplc> visste bara inte jag hade nån sån
<hplc> kom ju aldrig så långt vad jag minns
<hplc> kanske bättre att köra LAMP i en virtualbox med ubuntu server än att försöka göra det i desktop versionen
<Amoz> hplc, beror ju lite på vad du tänkte göra med den
<Amoz> men det ska ju inte vara nåt problem att köra det i desktop-versionen, bara att du kanske vill ta bort autostart av alla grejerna
<hplc> mja mest för utbildning
<hplc> lära in PHP typ
<hplc> är kass på html / php
<hplc> och jag lär mig inget av att peta i en wysiwyg
<hplc> även om jag inte är särskilld glad i alla dessa < > [] ()  hade jag kunnat hade jag flyttat dom till det numeriska tangentbordet där jag slipper få förslitningsskador i handleden
<Amoz> som lokal dev-server funkar det nog bra i desktop, tänk bara på att du inte har datorn exponerad utåt nånstans :P
<hplc> jag hoppas vid gud att min fw-maskin med ids/ips tar hand om den saken :S
<hplc> fast sånt ska man kanske inte skriva på IRC :S
<hplc> finns dom fortfarande att köpa? dom där klisterlapparna man satte på tangenter när man ändrare deras betydelse?
<hplc> ändrade*
 * hplc sabla ADHD
<Dynamit> lika bra du lär dig leva med det hplc jag vet :P
<Dynamit> Tack och lov så har jag medecin som hjälper mig
<hplc> Dynamit
<hplc> Dynamit, jag fick det utskrivet med, sen fick jag en hjärnblödning
<hplc> jag har adhd och svår kronisk trötthetssjukdom
<hplc> sover nästan dygnet runt, och när jag är vaken har jag samma smidiga eleganta rörelse-schema som Kermit i tv showen Mupparna
<hplc> började tugga concerta igen utan tillstånd.....fast den sista burken tar slut om typ en vecka
<hplc> finns nog ingen annan som har så stort skäl att få det utskrivet, men dom vägrar p.g.a en hjärnblödning som inte hade ett skit med det att göra, en kärlmissbildning
<hplc> när den tar slut får det bli farbror-doktorn-i-gränden :p
<hplc> i veckans "värdelöst vetande", skulle installera back-in-time, där var root översatt till rot, slut på nyheterna
<Dynamit> haha
<molgrum> Amoz: nya routern fungerar bra, jag kör simultant dual band över wifi på min laptop :)
<molgrum> får 100/10 både över ethernet och wifi
<molgrum> jämfört med min gamla router, 30/10
<molgrum> verkar ha en jäkla massa funktioner
<molgrum> någon som vet vad "Dina nuvarande inställningar för Nätverksplats(Samba) tillåter potentiell otillåten inloggning. Vi rekommenderar att du ändrar inställningarna till "Dela med konto" vilket gör att enbart administratörer kan logga in." betyder? har inte använt samba alls, är det routern som har samba?
<molgrum> verkar så
<molgrum> undrar om garantin blir void om man flashar med openwrt... antagligen
<molgrum> tre års garanti annars, inte helt dumt
<Dynamit> Jävla javascript skit
<einand> Dynamit: vad?
<Dynamit> Måste få till "filter fan" på en hemsida
<Dynamit> och verkar som javascript är äna lösningen
<Dynamit> men måste uppenbart anropa php-funktion som ger resultatet om vad javascriptet ska "filtrera"
<Dynamit> själva php-funktionen finns och funkar men fattar fan inte hur det ska göras för anropa trots jag läser exempel om hur det ska göras
<einand> okej
<einand> ett AJAX anropp?
<Dynamit> ärligt jag struntar i vad för anrop det är eller hur koden ser ut bara jag får den "filtrera" bort det som inte uppfyller användarens "filter val"
<Dynamit> Ursäkta om jag verkar otrevlig men vill bara bli klar med allting nu
<lord4163> Dynamit: Ligger datat i en tabel?
<lord4163> tabell*
#ubuntu-se 2016-06-13
<peyam> Salam, Det är jag farbror Peyam
<peyam> alla som inte är med sverige på matchen är puckon
#ubuntu-se 2016-06-14
<nolsum> hej alla...  jag har uppgraderat en desktop och nu verkar inte apache fungera på den. nån som har lust att hjälpa mig få det att funka igen?
<Spookan> nolsum: hm, vad händer då?
<nolsum> den fungerar som en server.... när jag accessar sen över nätverket med ip-numret så hittar jag inte den
<nolsum> alltså från en annan maskin
<nolsum> jag kan ssh-a in i den
<Spookan> Är apache igång då?
<nolsum> hrm.... får felmeddelande när jag kör service apache2 start
<nolsum> nuu.... :)
<nolsum> det var fel på en konfig-fil, hittade det nu
<nolsum> tack...;)
<jhnwut> Hallå! Har ni några tips om gratis shell-konton?
<jhnwut> Linux. Skulle vilja ha irssi igång 24/7 nämligen. Inget mer än så.
<Hund> Köp en RasberryPi?
#ubuntu-se 2016-06-15
<Apachez> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLNmtUEvI5A - spacex launch in 5m
<Apachez> oklart om 1-stage klarade landningen eller inte, den verkar ha sänkt kameran på pråmen =)
<Apachez> appears to have lost the vehicle...
#ubuntu-se 2016-06-17
<Barre> nån som vet när 16.04.1 släpps
 * Barre lyckades googla själv... 21/7 tydligen
<larsemil> duktig barre.
<Barre> larsemil: tackar, lite nöjd själv faktiskt
<larsemil> Barre: tror nästan du kan gå hem för dagen efter det.
<Barre> ååå... \o/
<Barre> vill lyfta min arbetsdator från 14.04, men får väl vänta ett tag till då :)
<larsemil> jag som aldrig skulle byta kör arch numera. and i love it. sluttrilskat med ppaer och skit
<Barre> spännande, dessvärre så supportas inte det här, men kanske testa på en privat dator då.. hur länge har du kört det då larsemil ?
<larsemil> jag har nog kört det snart ett år. på arbetsdatorn några månader.
<larsemil> det som gör det riktigt bra är just AUR, som är typ som alla ppaer ihopslagna.
<larsemil> men ALLA paket och program finns.
<Barre> så du har installerat hela internet på din dator nu :)
<larsemil> Barre: nästan. fast jag kör inte arch-arch. jag kör antergos för lättare installation
<Barre> larsemil: med KDE desktop?
<andol> Barre: Tja, Ubuntu 16.04 är fint nog för min arbetsdator, men din arbetsdator kanske är lite förnämare av sig? :)
<larsemil> Barre: faktiskt cinnamon. älskart.
<Barre> andol: 16.04 är inte compliant, måste vänta på 16.04.1
<Barre> larsemil: så mycket nymodigheter
<larsemil> Barre: mmm.
<larsemil> Barre: har kört det på laptopen länge då det är en av få distar som hanterar HiDpi skärmar vettigt.
<larsemil> så fick bli det på jobbet också. enda jag saknar från kde är nog kdeconnect.
<Barre> ännumera nymodigheter :)
<larsemil> vi är sådana i bjurs. lite före alla andra.
<Barre> du förstör min google now på min telefon larsemil, får ständigt upp nyheter om bjurs!(?)
<larsemil> :D
<larsemil> Barre: det är här det händer.
<larsemil> Barre: also: dont use thinfoil services
<larsemil> -h
<Barre> larsemil: jag veeeeet, sjukt jobbigt. Men p.g.a. hur jag mått i våras så har jag totalt glömtbort vart jag parkerat bilen så jag slog på google now enkom för det. Nu när jag mår bättre kanske jag skall stänga av det.. får se..
<larsemil> :D
<Barre> * glömt bort vart jag parkerat bilen vid ett flertal tillfällen; ska det stå
<larsemil> det är så de fungerar. gör sig oumbärliga i sin enkelhet
<Barre> mmmm
<andol> Barre: Ah, "compliant, storföretag :P
<Barre> andol: ganska så stort
<andol> Installera Ubuntu 16.04, och sen patcha /etc/lsb-release
<andol> Tror du att du kommer undan med det? :)
<Barre> andol: hahaha.... jo, det är precis så det fungerar :)
<Barre> jag kan gött vänta några veckor till
<PatadataNet> hej hej. har en disk på 750gb med 100GB lagring på NTFS. splitade den skapade en EXT4, lade allt på den och sen när jag expanderade disken till att bli bara ETX4 så startade datorn om. och nu är den övriga delen bara utgråad och använder man Gparted hänger sig programet (ej primär enhet)
<PatadataNet> är det bara att försöka lagra allt tillfäligt på en anna disk och göra om allt till ETX4 eller går det att reparera?
#ubuntu-se 2016-06-18
<Hund> Du ska alltid ta backup när du leker med en hårddisk.
<andol> Du ska alltid ha backup.
<Apachez> hurrni, vad är det som gäller idag om jag vill få in ubuntu på en usbsticka och sedan använda den som readonly (dvs inget skrivs till stickan, endast till ram-minnet)?
<Apachez> dom flesta customize program för ubuntu verkar trasiga
<Apachez> man väljer tex svenskt språkstöd men efter uppstart så finns det bara engelskt tangentbord etc
<Hund> Apachez: Unetbootin eller dd.
<Apachez> neje
<Apachez> menar att få in ubuntu på en usb (eller iso) och sen välja vilka paket å språk etc som ska finnas
<Apachez> å sen ska den kunna boota i readonly läge (tänk iso)
<Apachez> förut fanns customize ubuntu eller vad den hette
<Apachez> där man kunde välja språk å vilka paket man vill ta bort/lägga till
<Apachez> men den verkar gått sönder runt 2012
<Hund> Apachez: Varför duger inte en färdig image?
<Apachez> för att den färdiga imagen innehåller tex inte svenskt språkstöd för libreoffice som anvädnarna behöver
<Apachez> och sen behöver jag ta bort diverse saker från den dels för att användarna inte ska ha dom och dels för att göra imagen mindre
<Apachez> hittade värdig ersättare till uck nu :)
#ubuntu-se 2016-06-19
<Hund> Apachez: Ska du ha Linux på en sticka som ska användas till annat än installation låter det som en dum läsning.
<Hund> Lösning*
<Hund> Du vet väl att mjukvara patchas av en anledning? :P
<Apachez> nej det är en alldeles utmärkt lösning
<Apachez> readonly sticka sedan bootar användaren om och är tillbaks till ruta 1
<Apachez> ev. malwares man dragit på sig är borta
<Apachez> nån här som lekt med smartakort å linux för login å så?
<Apachez> eller ja ubuntu
<nilsson_> I have tried to install buntu 16.04 alongside windows 10 but it will not boot into ubuntu. suggestions?
<nilsson_>  The computer is brand new acer aspire e15 with uefi and the old type of hard disk
<Apachez> definiera "alongside"?
<Apachez> på egen partition?
<nilsson_> jag försökte få en dual-boot men misslyckades ett 20-tal gånger. Nu provar jag att kasta t window
<Apachez> vad ska du med windowsen till?
<Apachez> kör ubuntu i botten, lägg på virtualbox sen kör du wintendot som vmgäst om du nu måste ha den till nåt
<nilsson_> jo den behöver jag för ett fåtal program. Men jag har kört linux så jag vet att man inte behöver W
<nilsson_> nix..no bootable device
<nilsson_> apachez några tips? Datorn hittar ingen bootningsbar disk
<Apachez> jag skulle undvika det där helt
<Apachez> kör ubuntu
<Apachez> och sen wintendot som vmgäst i virtualbox
<nilsson_> jo men  jag försöker installera en ren ubuntu, dvs ingen win
<nilsson_> jag installerade en ren ubuntu men nu hittar den varken win eller ubuntu
<Apachez> ja men wipea hela disken
<Apachez> kör bara ubuntu i botten
<nilsson_> hur går jag tillväga?
<nilsson_> hur rensar jag ut win?
<nilsson_> kan det ligger någon bootloader från win?
<nilsson_> det finns en partition som är fat32 men den innehåller EFI System Partition
<Apachez> under installationen ta bort alla partioner på disken
<Apachez> å låt installationen autovälja vilka du behöver efteråt om du inte vet vqad du gör
<nilsson_> jag installerade via usb, valde sopa rent och installera ubuntu men nu går den inte att starta
<nilsson_> förutom med usb, d v s live-ubuntu
<nilsson_> nu plockade jag bort den sista partitionen som win kan läsa d v s efi partitionen
<nilsson_> sedan ominstallation
<nilsson_> nix hittar inget ubuntu, däremot så ger kommandot efibootmgr en massa bootmöjligheter till win...
<Apachez> du verkar itne ha gjort rätt då
<nilsson_> nej det funkar dåligt
<nilsson_> jag har slut på uppslag, har du något tips?
<Apachez> bjud hem nån som kan? :)
<Apachez> eller ta med burken till nån som kan
<Apachez> kolla biosen
<Apachez> stäng av secureboot
<nilsson_> har stängt secure boot
<huttan> eq
#ubuntu-se 2017-06-13
<coffe> har ubuntu blivit så lätt att ingen längre behöver hjälp ?
<Barre> coffe: det är väldigt lungt och skönt här.
<Barre> coffe: iblan, när jag känner för att vara lite för mig själv, brukar jag logga in här :P
<coffe> Barre,  jag klagade inte :)
<HeMan> nu tyckte andol att det blev för tjattrigt!
<coffe> if message.count > 5 ; quit()
<andol> Verkligen!
<andol> Ja, och så tyckte jag att det var en bra idé att starta om irssi i samband med USN-3317-1.
<Zooklubba> Hund nu har jag ocks[ f[tt ett tangentbord
<Zooklubba> pewpew
<Zooklubba> och där kom första klagomålet.
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Zooklubba: Jaså?
<Zooklubba> mm, ett likadant som du såg på bild. med blåaa dämpare
<Hund> haha, vad såg jag på bild? :D
<Zooklubba> tangentbordet?
<Hund> Mjo.
<Hund> Eller
<Hund> Det var WASD?
<Zooklubba> ja
<Zooklubba> custom layout uppladdad och lite färger. den där med en miljard stickers på
<Hund> Visa bild då. :)
<Zooklubba> du har ju redan fått en bild
<Zooklubba> palla ta en till
<Hund> haha
#ubuntu-se 2017-06-14
<David-A> uptime contest, någon?
#ubuntu-se 2017-06-15
<Hund> Jag har flera timmars uptime!
<David-A> aj då, jag har 2 tim 48 minuter
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Det var strömavbrott  här idag. Extremt sällan det händer dock.
<Hund> Mitt rekord är något på 2 år iallafall. :P
<David-A> precis, här också, strömavbrott igår förmiddag
<David-A> men innan dess, ojoj vilken uptime!
<Hund> Det kändes lite som att man förlorat en inneboende när jag stängde av den. Det blev så tyst.. Nästan deprimerade tyst blev det.
<Hund> Jaså?
<David-A> min är så tyst så jag saknar inte ljudet, men jag brukar spara filer i /tmp så jag var tvungen att boota ett alternativt system o rädda filerna innan jag boota upp normalt.
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Varför gör du det?
<David-A> laddat ner tv-program som jag tänkte se senare. låg filer från februari/mars där.
<Hund> Ah
<David-A> sen har jag tv-program från maj/juni undanstoppade som jag inte heller sett än.
<David-A> en vis man skulle säga att det bästa hade varit om filerna förlorats, men så tänker inte jag
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Jag kollar mest på YouTube och Twitch.
<Zooklubba> coolt, en gammal gubbe som använder twitch
<Laban> Skôrj
<jushur> använder en laptop för sådana saker här. uptime e dock beroende på patch lvl. så inga 2år här inte.
<Hund> Zooklubba: Är det nytt?
<Hund> jushur: Det var en lokal server. :P
<Hund> Min publika server startats om då och då.
<Zooklubba> det är ju internet lssm Hund
<Zooklubba> och folk som spelar dataspel
<Hund> Svenska tack.
<Hund> ;p
<Zooklubba> du är ju gammal. Gamla tycker ju internet är nytt. Hur svårt är det att förstå :P
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Jag har hängt på Internet länge.
<Hund> Men jag är inte gammal. :P
<jushur> 40 här
<Zooklubba> Hund 38? Det är ju ett stående skämt att du skulle vara 80. Ta det lugnt
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Jag är lugn.
<Hund> Du lär faktiskt förolämpa bättre än så om jag ska bli sur.
<Zooklubba> I'm in it for the long run. Har ju gjort det länge, men du kanske inte har alla knivar i lådan så du inte förstått det ;D?
<Hund> Då är jag inte äldst här iaf.
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Eller så slutar jag lyssna när du pratar.
<Zooklubba> Alla indianer i kanoten men de paddlar åt olika håll
<HeMan> Hmm, jag har använt internet sedan -92
<HeMan> Så det har funnits mer än halva livet för mig
<Hund> :D
<Hund> 1992 hade jag knappt petat på en dator.
<Hund> Det var Lego och Turtles som gällde för mig då. :D
<Barre> HeMan: men innan det så "*beeep* *beeep* ssshrrriiiiiik *plonk* *plonk*"-internetade du väl via nån bbs, det gjorde jag ialla fall :P
<HeMan> Barre: jo
<Barre> tänkte väl det
<HeMan> Barre: tror jag fick mitt första modem -86
<Barre> 4800?
<HeMan> Ne, bara 1200/1200
<Barre> kom ihåg att jag hade ett batteridrivet "mobilt" modem på hela 2400bps, sjukt hippt
<Hund> Gamla ni är.
<Hund> Zooklubba: Här har du gamla människor!
<peyam> hej
<peyam> vet ngn hur jag installera intellij ide
<David-A> Hund: nu har jag tittat igenom och raderat några gamla program från början av året. bl.a. debatt om decemberöverenskommelsen och presidentvalet i frankrike. nu bara 460 program kvar att se.
<David-A> nästa program om saabs konkurs
<Hund> lol
<Hund> Du måste ha ett tråkigt liv som kollar på sådant. :D
<David-A> jag kan ju inte bara låta dem ligga där o ta plats, så jag tar bort dem. men först måste jag ju se dem.
<Hund> :D
<David-A> saabs konkurs var välgörande kort. nu om makode lindes tårta.
<Hund> Okej. :)
<David-A> ingen fara, den var ännu kortare. nu regeringsfrågan.
<David-A> det kanske låter tråkigt, men det är i alla fall mångfalt bättre än youtube.
#ubuntu-se 2017-06-16
<Zooklubba> Hund jag ser inte ålder som nåt dåligt. skämtar ju bara med dig
<Hund> Zooklubba: Jag skämtar med dig, din nöt.
<Hund> :P
<Zooklubba> gubbfan
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag undrar vems om är gubben, gubben. ;P
<Hund> Sitter här och är yr som aldrig förr.
<Zooklubba> jag med. det var äckligt
<Zooklubba> sikken tur att man satt ned.
<Hund> Haha
<Zooklubba> eller menar du norska yr?
<Hund> Nu yrar du till det.
<Zooklubba> jag blir informerad att yr på norska betyder kåt. men antagligen är det slang och uttalas inte direkt som yr iom det finns yr.no
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Sött.
<Spookan> Hund!!
<Spookan> :P
<Apachez> nån av er som varit med om att när man byter skiva i usb-dvdläsare i ubuntu så verkar ubuntu felaktigt cachat förra skivan så det blir knas när man ska kopiera filer från skiva nr2 ?
<Hund> Aldrig hänt mig.
<Spookan> Apachez: Släng skiten och köp en mac! :P
<Apachez> nej tack :)
<Hund> Jag minns på gymnasiet när jag skulle använda en modern Mac med CD för första gången.
<Hund> Jag och tre andra förstod inte hur man fick ut skivan...
<Apachez> det gör man ju inte nuförtiden heller så :P
<Apachez> letade i 5min för att hitta terminaljäveln på en macosx för en tid sedan :)
<Hund> Behöver man fortfarande dra CD-ikonen till papperskorgen för att den ska mata ut den?
<Hund> Haha
<dynamit> Tackar vet jag Kali Linux :P
<Barre> kallas den då KaliX och får bara användas av folk ovanför dalälven?
<dynamit> Haha vi säger det Barre, Hur är läget med dig då?
<Barre> fredagstrött, men vid gött mod. Själv då?
<dynamit> Jodå på väg hem ifrån Parken Zoo, så sitter på bussen och kollar på vad som händer här på IRC med min rena terminal ;)
<Barre> semesteraktivitet eller?
<dynamit> Nja, kyrkan frågade tanten om hon skulle med till Parken Zoo och tyckte att hon kunde alla ta med sig alla barn
<Barre> najs
<dynamit> och bestämde också på köpet utan prata med mig att jag kunde ta ledigt den här dagen
<Barre> man kan säga att "hon kom överens" om att du skulle vara ledig \o/
<dynamit> Men eftersom man har det jobb man har så r det inte svårt att få ledigt
<dynamit> *är*
<Barre> 'r' är en legitim förkortning på 'är'
<Barre> you better save on that keyboard
<dynamit> haha så gammal är inte den här datorn ;)
<dynamit> synd bara att man inte tog med sig USB-nätverkskortet (WI-FI modul) så man kunde ha snokat vad folk skulle göra
<dynamit> när de hade då suttit och snyltat på min anslutning
<dynamit> genom att till och med "lura" deras enheter att ett öppet nätverk de har anslutit till sig förut fanns tillgängligt
<dynamit> om de inte anslöt sig frivilligt
<dynamit> försökte använda USB-kabeln ansluten till mobilen genom använda USB-sammanlänkning men den dök inte upp som nätverkskort
<dynamit> så nödlösningen jag kom på gick ju i stöpet
<Hund> Barre: Köp bättre hattar om du är rädd att nöta ut dem. :P
<magnus> hejsan.... nån som kan hjälpa mig förstå diskutrymmet på min home-partition? det verkar vara fullt men hälften är tomt
<magnus> df -h ger för home-partitonen:
<magnus> detta: /dev/sdb4         805G   763G   1,4G 100% /home
<magnus> men kollar jag t ex i baobab så är bokstavligen hälften grått, inte använt
<dynamit> Varför ska man jämt bli törstig när man inte kan göra någonting åt det för
<Hund> magnus: Vad säger df -i?
<Barre> Hund: din keyboard-nörd :P
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Mina nörderier vet inga gränser.
<Hund> Jag började skissa på ett eget chassi idag.
<Hund> När det blir av lär du ju köpa ett Barre!
<Hund> Min förhoppning är att kunna hålla rimligt pris också.
<Barre> magnus: enligt df så är partitionen full, vet inte vad baobab är (antar att det är någon diskutil), vad säger output på kommandot: sudo parted /dev/sda -l
<Barre> parted  är ett diskhanteringprogram, -l menar att den skall lista alla partitioner på device (i detta fall /dev/sda)
<Barre> Hund: kanske det kanske.. vem vet =)
<Hund> :D
<Barre> Hund: ahh.. du är inne på inodes..
<Hund> Min idé är något stilrent och gediget.
<Hund> Mjo. Jag råkade ut för det med Gentoo, dock på en mycket mindre partition.
<Hund> Schrödingers partition typ.
<Barre> haha
<Barre> verkar konstigt dock att ett annat diskverktyg visar 50% free..
<Hund> Den kanske räknar annorlunda?
<Barre> alterative freespace, let's make this HDD great again!
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Typ. :P
<Hund> Nu blir det Caravan-kaffe på maten!
<Hund> Titta Barre! Jag hittade lite fredagsmusik vi kan dansa till: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMTAkIDRHiA
<Barre> Hund: jag blev liiiiiiite orolig, men efter ~2.30 in i låten så släppte det
<Hund> Barre: Haha!
<Hund> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkUyg_uoidY
<Hund> haha
<dynamit> Usch jag har just syndat på min bärbara
<dynamit> jag installerade Chromium för kunna se Netflix utan behöva starta Win10 på datorn
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Kör det via Firejail. :)
<dynamit> Måste lägga in min privata IPv4-address som är registrerad i Förenta Staterna av Amerika Alias USA
<dynamit> :P
<dynamit> Svenska utbudet suger ju
<dynamit> Har haft i routern men har inte fått min multi-wan vilja som jag vill
<dynamit> eller jag fick viss trafik gå igenom den och annan trafik via vanliga wan-anslutningen men lyckades med det typ 3-4 gånger sedan ville det inte längre
<Hund> Okej. :)
<dynamit> för jag hade uppenbarligen lyckas glömma något steg
<dynamit> varför ska allt gå igenom en kryptering som routern inte har prestanda för att klara av full fart med när man kan lyckas lösa
<dynamit> så den trafiken man vill ska igenom krypteringen går igenom den och resten går ut som vanligt?
<dynamit> hopp var tvungen installera openvpn stöd för den var vist inte installerad ifrån börjad
<Hund> :D
<dynamit> så då är det dags flytta snabbt, kommer väldigt snart tillbaka ;)
<dynamit> ursäkta att det tog tid men det bråkade lite
<dynamit> Nu har jag flyttat till andra sidan kontineten :P
<Hund> Datorer tenderar att göra det. :P
<dynamit> ska sätta upp min IPv6 när jag orkar igen så jag har IPv6 också Bredbandsbolaget delar ju officielt
<dynamit> inte ut IPv6 än
<Barre> Hund: sjukt... stenografi i realtid.. absirt
<Barre> *absurt
<dynamit> fattar inte varför ISP är så sega på IPv6
<Hund> Barre: De är fan sjuka med de där.. err.. "tangentborden". :P
<Hund> För att IPv6 inte är klart?
<Barre> jo, det är klart. ISP är lata och dumma i huvudet.. de sparar till och med lösenord i klartext :|
<andol> Hund: Vadå inte klart?
<Hund> andol: Är det de nu? Jag kan inte säga att jag har någon koll, eller intresse. :P
<andol> Hund: IPv6 har varit både väldefinerat och välimplimenterat *länge*.
<Hund> Haha, vilken bra koll jag hade då. :P
<dynamit> baa
<dynamit> jag har installerat chromium-widevine ändå gnäller Netflix om att
<dynamit> WidevineCdm saknas
<dynamit> vilket stämmer när jag kollar
#ubuntu-se 2017-06-17
<luna__> Debian 9 ikväll
<luna__> Debian release party @ mumble.debian.net
<luna__> http://imgur.com/wLw3xty.jpg
#ubuntu-se 2017-06-18
<HeMan> Är det alla arkitekturer av Debian 9 som släpps i kväll?
<andol> HeMan: Utifrån en snabbtitt så ser det ut som att rubbet redan är släppt, men att alla speglar ännu inte är fullt synkade.
<andol> Tror ej heller att releasen hade annonserats ifall alla archs ännu inte var färdiga.
<HeMan> ok!
<HeMan> Hur många arkitekturer är officiella? Itanium är väl i alla fall bortplockat, men är mips kvar?
<andol> - A total of ten architectures are supported: 64-bit PC / Intel EM64T / x86-64 (amd64), 32-bit PC / Intel IA-32 (i386), 64-bit little-endian Motorola/IBM PowerPC (ppc64el), 64-bit IBM S/390 (s390x), for ARM, armel and armhf for older and more recent 32-bit hardware, plus arm64 for the 64-bit "AArch64" architecture, and for MIPS, in addition to the two 32-bit mips (big-endian) and mipsel (little-endian),
<andol> there is a new mips64el architecture for ...
<andol> ... 64-bit little-endian hardware. Support for 32-bit Motorola/IBM PowerPC (powerpc) has been removed in "Stretch".
<andol> https://www.debian.org/News/2017/20170617
<HeMan> Hmm, jag lyckas inte köra ntpdate mot ntp.se
<HeMan> andol: ok! då borde min beaglebone black gå uppdatera
<HeMan> eller i allafall på just min beaglebone funkar inte ntpdate ntp.se
<HeMan> ntpdate -b ntp.se funkade
<andol> ntpdate? Är det vad man kör ifall man inte har råd med en riktig ntpd? :)
<HeMan> klockan var flera år fel
<HeMan> det gillar inte riktigt ntpd
<andol> ntpd -gq
<HeMan> ok!
<HeMan> lol! jag trodde jag pratade i #foss-sthlm med tanke på debian-annonseringen och vem som svarade!
<andol> Ha!
<Barre> varför är sista teknet i en base64 encoded rad alltid ett '=', men när jag använder base64 kommandot i terminalen så är sista teknet alltid ett 'K'?
<bamsefar> Barre: Det är väl utfyllnad typ?
<bamsefar> Om du inte har jämnt antal bytes
<Barre> ahh.. så det spelar alltså ingen roll då. Jag kan anta att mottagaren bara droppar utfyllnaden och inte ar någon kostig "sanity-chek" efter ett '=' i slutet
<Barre> bamsefar: ^
<bamsefar> Precis
<bamsefar> Om du träffar rätt på boundaries så har du inget =
<Barre> kalas, tackar bamsefar
<HeMan> andol: jag flytade in chrome i en cgroup som begränsar den till 25% CPU och 4 GB RAM, borde det gå göra med systemd istället för med cgroup-tools?
<Barre> HeMan: du som håller på med ldap och sånt skit, hur feckers formaterar jag en korrekt söksträng med ldapsearch, får hela tiden "No such object" som response, så uppenbartligen gör jag fel :)
<HeMan> Barre: får du resultat om du bara gör en ldapsearch utan filter?
<Barre> HeMan: jag vet att DN uid=admin,ou=people,dc=example,dc=com finns, men lyckas inte söka efer den
<HeMan> Barre: ldapsearch -B dc=example,dc=com uid=admin kanske?
<Barre> HeMan: jag får object not found hur faan jag än gör
<HeMan> Barre: vad har du i /etc/ldap.conf?
<HeMan> Barre: er, /etc/ldap/ldap.conf
<Barre> HeMan: jag kör openldap med /etc/ldap/conf.d/  och där har jag många filer =)
<HeMan> Barre: fast det är för servern
<HeMan> Barre: ldap.conf är för klienten
<HeMan> Barre: du kan ange alla argument på kommandoraden om du vill
<Barre> HeMan: ahhh
<Barre> det har jag gjort hitintills
<HeMan> Barre: ger ldapsearch -b dc=example,dc=com något?
<Barre> kör jag bara en ldapsearch så får jag ut HEEEEEELA ldap-innehållet
<Barre> ähh... nu fungerar det.. konstigt, jag som inte har gjort fel tidigare :P
<Barre> nej, blir inte riktigt klok på det här med ldap =)
<HeMan> Barre: är du säker att den heter uid=admin,ou=people,dc=example,dc=com?
<HeMan> Barre: ofta föreslår guider att man gör en admin som är cn=admin,dc=example,dc=com
<Barre> jag håller på med fusiondirectory, och enligt det GUI så har det, men när jag kör ldapsearch cn=admin så får jag int upp den admin i people ou, men på de andra ställena dyker den upp.. tror jag gjort nått konstigt när jag installerade fusiondirectory, men jag har kommit en bra bit på vägen.. tackar
<HeMan> Barre: Varsågod!
<andol> HeMan: Vet ej, så berätta gärna vad du kommer fram till :)
<HeMan> andol: nej
<HeMan> andol: var vad jag kom fram till! :)
<Barre> HeMan: *knack* *knack* =)
<Barre> ahhhh ... kan bara söka efter atribut, så om jag skall kolla om en dn existerar så får jag söka efter ett känt attribut på den dn för att se om jag får något resultat eller?
<HeMan> Barre: just dn är en lurig rackare
<Barre> HeMan: har äntligen lycksts göra det jag försökt med
<HeMan> Barre: grattis!
<Markslap> Förlåt för det där med nickserv
#ubuntu-se 2018-06-11
<ben72> Hej! Någon annan som fått problem med svart skärm efter senaste uppdateringarna?? ubuntu 18.04
<Laban> Nä men flimmer
<ben72> verkar som jag får ominstallera... :(
<ben72> fixat! :)
#ubuntu-se 2018-06-12
<Slartibart> dnsmasq klagar, 'symbol nettle_lookup_hash version NETTLE_6 not defined in file libnettle.so.6 with link time reference' Hur farao löser man sånt? Kompilerar libnettle6?
#ubuntu-se 2018-06-14
<Nafallo> någon här som kör lastpass-cli ?
<Nafallo> någon här som kör lastpass-cli och Ubuntu 18.04?
<Barre> s/och/på/   <- för att vara extra tydlig? :P
<Nafallo> äsch, jag har redan fått min verification-done ;-)
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag kör Ubuntu 18.04.
<Hund> Bara för att vara den som är.
<Hund_> Där fick jag för att jag drygade mig.
<larsemil> Hund_: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wooting/wooting-two-the-full-size-analog-mechanical-keyboa vad ska man med sånt här till
<Hund_> Jag vill minnas att med analoga brytare ska man kunna få ett mer reglageliknande funktion, istället för att det är till eller från ska det mer fungera som med en bilpedal.
<larsemil> mjo. det förstår jag
<Hund_> Utöver av och på då.
<larsemil> MEN VAD SKA MAN MED DET TILL! :D
<Hund_> Om man vill spela bilspel? :P
<Hund_> Det är enda jag kan komma som är bättre med analoga brytare.
<Nafallo> Hund: loooooool lättare med sådan?
<Nafallo> bara pressa hårdare för att få fler?
<Hund> FÃ¥ fler?
<HeMan> På elpianon/syntar kan man mäta hur lång tid det tar att trycka ner tangenten och det används för att göra dom anslagskänsliga
<HeMan> Det borde ju vara den naturliga fortsättningen på ett tangentbords utveckling
<HeMan> då kan man skrota shift och bara trycka till hårt när man vill ha stora bokstäver
<Hund> lol
<HeMan> lär ju låta kul om man ska ha () eller {} på vanligt tgb
<Hund> Mjo. :P
<Hund> Med lite tur får jag lite nya tangentbordskomponenter nästa vecka. )
<Hund> :)
<HeMan> själv hoppas jag på lite nyare tangentbordskompetens
<Hund> Jaså? :D
<HeMan> han som trycker mest på mitt tangentbord behöver alltid mer kompetens!
<Hund> haha
<bamsefar> HeMan: Är det du eller katten? :P
<HeMan> bamsefar: jag räknar med att det är jag då jag inte har någon katt
<HeMan> bamsefar: men å andra sidan brukar jag ha fönstret öppet så det kan gått smyga in någon katt (på andra våningen) och våldsknappa på mitt tgb
<Hund> Katter är lömska.,
#ubuntu-se 2018-06-15
<Hund> Någon här som använder OpenVPN? Jag har problem med att jag tappar anslutningen lite då och då och den kommer inte tillbaka själv, det är sjukt störande när IRC timear ut hela tiden.
<andol> Använder du OpenVPN direkt eller via exempelvis NetworkManager?
<Hund> Direkt.
<Hund> Jag /tror/ att det beror på att den droppar till nouser och nogroup efter start och att den saknar rättigheter att göra något när något händer hos min leverantör?
<andol> När du disconnecter, antar att openvpn-processen då avslutas?
<Hund> Bra fråga.
<andol> Ty i sådant fall är det ju bara att starta openvpn som en systemd.service, och sätta lämplig Restart=¶
<Hund> Den körs som en daemon.
<Hund> Jag testade nyligen att använda mig av pluginet openvpn-plugin-down-root som låter mig köra ett kommando när den går ner, vilket är att den ska starta om tjänsten. Vilket den tycks göra, men det verkar som att IRC går ner ändå.
<andol> Tror det är mer eller mindre oundvikligt när du kör OpenVPN i TLS-läget.
<Hund> Dock kan man ju fråga sig varför den ska dö på en daglig basis?
<andol> Låter som något mellan dig och din ISP.
<Hund> Det huserar under samma tak.
<Hund> Det är Bahnhof och deras VPN-tjänst Integrity.
<Nafallo> nu börjar jag bli lite nöjd med mig själv snart...
<Nafallo> fick ju något gjort idag.
<Hund> Oj då.
<Nafallo> mm
<Nafallo> fast tydligen går det inget bra att deploya landscape server på Ubuntu Base ;-)
<Nafallo> den verkar förvänta sig att saker som iproute2 och openssl är installerat :-P
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Hund> https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/06/backdoored-images-downloaded-5-million-times-finally-removed-from-docker-hub/
<Hund> "Ops"
<Nafallo> så lxd kluster uppsatt, laptopen satt att använda klustret som standard istället för local: i lxd-klienten och landscape som container på klustret :-)
<Nafallo> just, lxd klustret körs på ubuntu core ;-)
<Nafallo> trevlig liten set up.
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Du är en riktig klusterkurre du.
